# DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams December Event Info  DISapalooza (continued)



## WebmasterJohn

Updates are in red.

(Link to original threads that is now locked - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2201826 and http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2293787)

As many of you know, last year was the first time the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams Unlimited Travel participated in Mousefest. We had such a great time that we immediately committed to participating in future Mousefest events.

Sadly the organizers of Mousefest have decided not to host their annual event this year. 

Since the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams already committed to participating and holding a party/event this year we are going forward with those plans for December 2009.

I know many of you have been waiting for details on our event/party in December. We still have many of the details to work out but we have identified the dates of 12/11, 12/12 and 12/13 for DIS related events.

Please understand that this is not a replacement for Mousefest. We look forward to the return of Mousefest in the future and working with the organizers when they decide to have it again. 

I understand many of you are already planning meets and events on your own for that weekend. I think that is awesome. Please know that we have no interest in organizing any of these individual events. I am really pleased to see these have taken on a ‘grass roots’ feel and that individuals have taken it upon themselves to organize these and work out the details.

We do plan on having a couple of DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams sponsored/organized events. Again, specifics are in the works but here is what we know so far:

*Main Party/Event – the evening of Saturday 12/12/2009*
Toy Story Mania Party - Disney Hollywood Studios - 9PM - Midnight

We are now taking registrations for this event - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap1.cfm

*IMPORTANT:  We will be turning off all registrations on Wednesday 10/28/2009 at 12 noon Eastern time - or until we fill our available space - whichever comes first.  If you are 'on the fence' about attending this event please sign-up now as we cannot guarantee we will have space later - and we cannot make exceptions to the 10/28 cut-off.*








- We are not ready to take waitlist/sign-ups for our main event/party – so please don’t ask. Once we have some specifics worked out we will put up a sign-up form. Until then please be patient.
- We understand that many people will want to attend this year’s party so we are working to ensure we can accommodate as many people as possible so no one is left out.
- We will be charging a small fee to attend this event ($25 per person). This fee is to offset administrative costs and to help ensure everyone who signed up for the party attends. Last year we had some people sign-up who didn’t attend – and since Disney charges us ‘per head’ for these events we wound up wasting money and, worst yet, those were spaces others could have taken.
- We have not worked out the exact fee yet, but plan on keeping it as reasonable as possible so that as many folks who want to attend are able – more details to come.
- Folks who book 2 or more nights with Dreams Unlimited Travel for that weekend will get a priority space on the list for the party as well as have the fee waived.

UPDATE 10/21/2009
We will begin taking 'open registrations' for this event beginning 10/21/2009 at 9PM Eastern Time.  The link to the registration form is below.  For those of you who are impatient and tried the link you will find that form is not turned on yet - you must wait until 9PM Eastern Time on 10/21.

Kevin and John will be in chat that night beginning at 8:45PM to deal with any questions or issues that may come up during the process.

https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap1.cfm


UPDATE 10/14/2009 - Menu at the event:

Cooked to order Grilled Sausages and Peppers with Rolls
Mini Corn Dogs with Mustard
Tortilla Chips with Nacho Cheese and Jalapenos
Green Apple Slices with Caramel Dip
Sugar Dusted Funnel Cakes
Bags of Cotton Candy
Peanuts in the Shell
Buttered Popcorn

There will be a cash bar for beer, wine, soda and bottled water

*Friday 12/11/2009 – Seminar*

Update 10/21/2009
If you have listened to this weeks podcast you will know that we have announced the speakers at our Seminar.  They will be:

Lee Cockerell
Marty Sklar









We are very excited and honored to have both gentlemen come and speak with us.

There will be a separate enrollment and fee for this event.  Those details have not been finalized yet.  With the TSM event sign-up we are asking people to let us know if they are interested in the seminar.  We will be contacting those individuals separately to sign-up for the event and announce a price at that time.

As I said details have not been finalized but the seminar will most likely be in the morning of 12/11/2009 lasting about 4 hours and will take place at the WDW Swan or Dolphin convention center.

You MUST be signed up for the TSM Party to be able to attend this event on Friday.  There will be no way to sign-up for this event if you aren't already signed up for the party.



Update 10/14/09 - We are in the final discussions to put something together.  We are looking at a Friday mid-morning event that will last half a day (4 hours).  There will be a fee for this to cover the cost of the speaker(s) and the venue.  It will most likely be on Disney property at a hotel with convention space.  More details to come.

And we are very close to securing one speaker that has us all VERY EXCITED!!!!


Original ideas with Disney Institute Fell Through - We are working on alternate plans

- We are in talks with the Disney Institute folks to put together some kind of event this day. Most likely this will be some kind of lecture series with multiple speakers. This is all very preliminary but we have thrown out our ‘pie in the sky’ ideas to see what they come back with. I believe I actually heard their heads explode during the conference call when I told them what I wanted to do.
- There will be a charge for this event, however attendees of this event will get priority space on the list for 12/12 party as well as have the fee waived.
- Depending on what we do and the interest from you all this could be a half or full day event and could include meals.
- I am sorry to be so cryptic, but none of the details have been worked out yet.

*Sunday 12/13/2009 – Live Podcast Recording*
Update 10/21/2009
Specifics have not been finalized but we are still looking at doing this at 2PM at either the Swan or Dolphin.  You will need your party credentials to attend this event.






Update 10/14 - this will most likely be held mid-afternoon (2PMish) at the Swan/Dolphin.  More details to follow. 

- Again, no details have been worked out but we are hoping to secure a venue large enough to have a live show this day. This would be a free event.
- More details to come as the time gets closer.

Again, I am sorry that I don’t have any details for you. I do know that many of you were looking to make your travel plans for this so I wanted to at least get the dates out there.

As I said, once we have more details I will be releasing them to everyone. Also, once we have some specifics worked out we will be putting up a sign-up form for all events.

My goal this year is to make sure everyone who wants to attend the party has the opportunity. I know some were disappointed last year because we had to cut-off the number of attendees to the party. Hopefully this year we will be able to host everyone who wants to attend.

Thanks
John

PS Anyone who writes, emails, PMs or calls about being put on the waitlist will be subject to public humiliation 

Open enrollment begins 10/21/2009 at 9PM Eastern time - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap1.cfm

UPDATE 10/15/2009 - Dreams Unlimited Travel clients will be receiving an email somtime today/tomorrow with a link to sign-up for the event.  Please use the link provided in the email to sign-up and do not share the link with anyone else - not because we do not want anyone else to see it - but becuase each form is coded based on the type of reservation you booked.  The form you get will not work for everyone.

We will give DU clients a day or two to sign-up and then we are going to publish the sign-up form for the general public.  Based on interest in this event so far we do not anticipate turning anyone away, however if we underestimated the attendance we may have to turn off sign-ups at some point.

Everyone else will be allowed to sign-up afterwards.  We will link to the sign-up form from this page as well as announce it on the podcast AND have a page on the DIS linking to it. 

UPDATE 10/14/2009 - We are finalizing some of the plans and once we have that in place we will start to take sign-ups.  Dreams Unlimited Travel clients will get first priority and will be contacted by their agents on how to sign-up.

Everyone else will be allowed to sign-up afterwards.  We will link to the sign-up form from this page as well as announce it on the podcast AND have a page on the DIS linking to it.

UPDATE 10/09/2009 - Concerning D23 Event on Same Night as TSM Party

We had a conference call with the event services team helping us with the TSM party this past week and I am really surprised they didn't mention this to us.

We have received some questions if it will be possible to attend both the D23 event on the night of 12/12 at DHS as well as our event.

If you want to attend TSM you will need to be at the entrance to MGM prior to the party (9PM) and escorted back to the party. No one will be permitted into the TSM party from other areas of the park - only those escorted from the front of the park will be allowed in the party.

We will have some more details soon but you should know you won't have to have park admission for our party as it is after the park closes. We will be sending out credentials to the party. Please don't ask for details as I don't have them yet.


----------



## jeanigor

First?

*Thank you for the update, John the Genius!!!!*

I sure as heck hope we don't need to close another thread to get more info....



*There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
•Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
•7th Annual Jellyroll Meet at Jellyrolls on the Boardwalk on Thursday 12/10 @ 8pm. Cost: $10 cover, plus your food and drink.
•Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
•Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
•Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
•Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
•Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
•Tonga Toast Breakfast at Kona Café/Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 9am. Cost: Price of food and drink.
•Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
•Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.

These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.

If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
*
Hope that helps!!*


----------



## TXYankee

Second!


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## 3guysandagal

Woo Hoo!

New thread! 

Thanks for the update John! 

I hear spreadsheets being revised!!!


----------



## kimisabella

Oh boy - my daughters are going to eat their weight in cotton candy!!


----------



## ADP

Page 1!!! 

Thanks for the updates John.  All sounds wonderful!


----------



## katscradle

YAY!!!!

I can't believe I made page 1
Thanks hon!


----------



## 3guysandagal

You're welcome my dear!


----------



## Dodie

Yay! Updates!


----------



## baby1disney

I was waiting to see if this thread would be starting again!!


----------



## chickie

Thanks for the updates, John!

I'm already "too excited to sleep"!


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Thanks for the update John!! Getting very excited for this trip....


----------



## TLinden16

Thanks for the updates, John!  Should be a fun weekend!


----------



## LMO429

Very excited about DAP! Cant wait!


----------



## DVCsince02

Missed it by that much.


----------



## NancyIL

Thanks, John. It sounds like a high-calorie evening!


----------



## TXYankee

NancyIL said:


> Thanks, John. It sounds like a high-calorie evening!



There are apples!


----------



## cocowum

New thread!


----------



## hideeh

You had me at sugar dusted funnel cakes! 

We leave 8 weeks from today!


----------



## cocowum

*WooHoo FUNNEL CAKES!!!!*


----------



## aspen37

Thanks for the updates John!  Now I want a funnel cake!


----------



## sshaw10060

I sort of miss the old thread. I was hoping her would let us keep going for a while.  I hope they get the sign-up for TSM up soon. I am going to be on Mickeys Boat the second week of November and don't want to miss out.

Made another intern cry today when I told her she excercized extremely poor judgement when she ignored the senior resident (who was right).  She is really mad we are requiring her to get all her orders countersigned for a month.  Hopefully she'll learn her lesson.


----------



## sshaw10060

I missed the funnel cakes on my first read.  That plus the corn dogs makes it junk food heaven.  I might never leave!


----------



## Annette_VA

Mmmm... Funnel Cake!

Can't wait to hear more info on the Friday event!  Glad to hear that the podcast recording is at 2pm....hopefully it will be finished by time I have to leave for the airport


----------



## firsttimemom

YUM 

Now I'm rethinking the dinner plans we had for Saturday night...


----------



## TXYankee

firsttimemom said:


> YUM
> 
> Now I'm rethinking the dinner plans we had for Saturday night...



Go to Cat Cora's new place...I hear you leave hungry!


----------



## shellyminnie

Woohooo!! New thread!!

Menu for TSM sounds delish!! Junk food heaven!!

But, where is the CHOCOLATE???


----------



## sshaw10060

Do you think we'll have to choose between Fultons and the Friday event?


----------



## NancyIL

TXYankee said:


> There are apples!



True - I can have the apples without the caramel dip and eat the peanuts! Good thing my friend and I are having an early dinner at Whispering Canyon that night.


----------



## baby1disney

This event just keeps getting better and better!!!


----------



## AnneR

I'm here

I was driving home so I missed the excitement of the new thread.

The other DD is home with a headache  Hope she is not


WooHoo!  More details!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

baby1disney said:


> This event just keeps getting better and better!!!



Plus I will be there!!


----------



## firsttimemom

TXYankee said:


> Go to Cat Cora's new place...I hear you leave hungry!



ouch! Actually we're staying at BWI so maybe we'll go have appetizers there before we head over to MGM and see the Osborne Lights before the party


----------



## ADP

If the popcorn being served is Disney popcorn (aka Orval Reddenbocker) look out!    I could eat that stuff like Lionel Richie....."All Night Long"!


----------



## spaddy

That menu sounds great!!!  I always think I like Cotton Candy, but once I start eating it I change my mind.  I LOVE funnel cake.  Now I am hungry for funnel cake!

Has anyone ever added someone to their room only reservation?  I think someone might be joining us.


----------



## shellyminnie

TXYankee said:


> Go to Cat Cora's new place...I hear you leave hungry!







sshaw10060 said:


> Do you think we'll have to choose between Fultons and the Friday event?



I'm wondering this myself. We have a 2:20 ADR at Chef's that day! I hope we can make it!!


----------



## georgemoe

Thanks for the update and new thread John. The corn dogs have me giddy. 



dpuck1998 said:


> Plus I will be there!!



Our stroller will be waiting for us. 
BTW - Congrats on the Phin win Monday night!


----------



## aspen37

TXYankee said:


> Go to Cat Cora's new place...I hear you leave hungry!


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Thanks for the update and new thread John. The corn dogs have me giddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Our stroller will be waiting for us.
> BTW - Congrats on the Phin win Monday night!



thanks!  It is always nice to beat the J-E-T-S  Even more when they are already talking superbowl.


----------



## shellyminnie

FYI:

AnneR  650 
jeanigor  430 
katscradle  420 
tlcoke  264 
scarlett873  256 
3guysandagal  217 
Minnie Lor  207 
DVCsince02  199 
kathrna  188 
Tonya2426  147 
shellyminnie  141 
sshaw10060  137 
IWISHFORDISNEY  128 
firsttimemom  111 
mainegal  107 
wildfan1473  101 
georgemoe  100 
aspen37  89 
halliesmommy01  88 
Madi100  75 
kimisabella  73 
dpuck1998  66 
cocowum  60 

Dang, just missed the top 10!!


----------



## spaddy

ADP said:


> If the popcorn being served is Disney popcorn (aka Orval Reddenbocker) look out!    I could eat that stuff like Lionel Richie....."All Night Long"!



Me too.  I am a popcorn addict.


----------



## Dodie

Corn dogs and a cash bar. Hoosier heaven.


----------



## fakereadhed

Very excited about the updates!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Corn dogs and a cash bar. Hoosier heaven.


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Corn dogs and a cash bar. Hoosier heaven.



Hey!  Don't forget....Orval Reddenbocker is from Indiana.


----------



## BilltM

sshaw10060 said:


> Made another intern cry today when I told her she excercized extremely poor judgement when she ignored the senior resident (who was right).  She is really mad we are requiring her to get all her orders countersigned for a month.  Hopefully she'll learn her lesson.



another !! You tough taskmaster!  What is your goal for the month??


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> thanks!  It is always nice to beat the J-E-T-S  Even more when they are already talking superbowl.



You can thank my husband.  He thought it was a good idea to get my son a Jets shirt.  That is the kiss of death.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> That menu sounds great!!!  I always think I like Cotton Candy, but once I start eating it I change my mind.  I LOVE funnel cake.  Now I am hungry for funnel cake!
> 
> Has anyone ever added someone to their room only reservation?  I think someone might be joining us.



Hi Anne! 
Kim (tickledtink33) added me to her reservation. I would let your TA know that you need to add another person.


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> Hi Anne!
> Kim (tickledtink33) added me to her reservation. I would let your TA know that you need to add another person.



Hi Anna!

Thanks, I won't know for sure until tomorrow.  I will probably wait for Tracy to make it home from her cruise.  I wish I was on a cruise right now.  It is freezing here!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> First?
> 
> Thank you for the update, John the Genius!!!!
> 
> I sure as heck hope we don't need to close another thread to get more info....



You had the last post and the first post! Well done!


----------



## Madi100

I leave for an hour or two and come back to four pages of a new thread.  Guess I need to quit volunteering.


----------



## baby1disney

dpuck1998 said:


> Plus I will be there!!



This is sooo very, very true!!!!

Man..oh man!! The food is worth the $25 itself!!! Now...if they add elephant ears...I'm done!!!


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Hi Anna!
> 
> Thanks, I won't know for sure until tomorrow.  I will probably wait for Tracy to make it home from her cruise.  I wish I was on a cruise right now.  It is freezing here!



I agree about wishing I was on a cruise right now. It has been cold and raining all day here. I guess it could be worse, it could be snowing.


----------



## DVCsince02

shellyminnie said:


> FYI:
> 
> AnneR  650
> jeanigor  430
> katscradle  420
> tlcoke  264
> scarlett873  256
> 3guysandagal  217
> Minnie Lor  207
> *DVCsince02  199 *
> kathrna  188
> Tonya2426  147
> shellyminnie  141
> sshaw10060  137
> IWISHFORDISNEY  128
> firsttimemom  111
> mainegal  107
> wildfan1473  101
> georgemoe  100
> aspen37  89
> halliesmommy01  88
> Madi100  75
> kimisabella  73
> dpuck1998  66
> cocowum  60
> 
> Dang, just missed the top 10!!



Can't believe I didn't break 200.


Oh, and funnel !


----------



## fakereadhed

NancyIL said:


> Thanks, John. It sounds like a high-calorie evening!



There are no calories in WDW! It's part of the magic. 

Between that and the wheat buns and the walking there are no worries for me.

Bring On Sugar Dusted Funnel Cakes!!


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Can't believe I didn't break 200.
> 
> 
> Oh, and funnel !



I didn't break 100!


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> I agree about wishing I was on a cruise right now. It has been cold and raining all day here. I guess it could be worse, it could be snowing.



I prefer snow to cold rain.  We are going away for the weekend and it is suppose to snow and rain the whole time.


----------



## Madi100

Brandie, regarding C25K.  I use the iphone application.  I like it much better than the free podcast because I can listen to my music or the podcast.  It is only a few dollars.


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> I prefer snow to cold rain.  We are going away for the weekend and it is suppose to snow and rain the whole time.



It's supposed to start raining here this evening. Tomorrow is not supposed to get out of the 40's.  This must be one of the coldest Octobers ever.


----------



## firsttimemom

shellyminnie said:


> FYI:
> 
> AnneR  650
> jeanigor  430
> katscradle  420
> tlcoke  264
> scarlett873  256
> 3guysandagal  217
> Minnie Lor  207
> DVCsince02  199
> kathrna  188
> Tonya2426  147
> shellyminnie  141
> sshaw10060  137
> IWISHFORDISNEY  128
> firsttimemom  111
> mainegal  107
> wildfan1473  101
> georgemoe  100
> aspen37  89
> halliesmommy01  88
> Madi100  75
> kimisabella  73
> dpuck1998  66
> cocowum  60
> 
> Dang, just missed the top 10!!



14th. Now I have a goal for the next thread.


----------



## tickledtink33

Since I didn't post at all on the last thread I figure I better get started on this one.

Just an FYI - Remember last years cash bar and the $4.00 mini bottles of water.  That was crazy.  I am going to bring a water with me.

I can't believe this event is just 2 more months away.  I'm definately going to have a funnel cake.  The sausage and peppers sounds good too.  Like being at the county fair.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> I prefer snow to cold rain.  We are going away for the weekend and it is suppose to snow and rain the whole time.



I am sick of the snow already here. We had snow almost everyday last week. 
I hope the weather person is wrong and you have a sunny weekend. 
They are saying that it should be sunny and 60 here. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## OKW Lover

Thanks for the updates John!  Sounding like a great time and Val & I are really looking forward to it.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> It's supposed to start raining here this evening. Tomorrow is not supposed to get out of the 40's.  This must be one of the coldest Octobers ever.



I called dibs on doing practice duty tonight because I knew it was going to be freeezing tomorrow. 

It has been very cold this fall. Last year we had some hot hot weekends in Sept/Oct and haven't had any of that this year. This doesn't bode well for the upcoming winter.


----------



## AnneR

aspen37 said:


> I am sick of the snow already here. We had snow almost everyday last week.
> I hope the weather person is wrong and you have a sunny weekend.
> They are saying that it should be sunny and 60 here. I'll believe it when I see it.



I have to admit that I am thankful not to have snow.  That awful weatherman did mention the s word for the far western part of Maryland this morning.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Since I didn't post at all on the last thread I figure I better get started on this one.
> 
> Just an FYI - Remember last years cash bar and the $4.00 mini bottles of water.  That was crazy.  I am going to bring a water with me.
> 
> I can't believe this event is just 2 more months away.  I'm definately going to have a funnel cake.  The sausage and peppers sounds good too.  Like being at the county fair.



I will be brining water with me too. $4.00 for a mini bottle in horrible! 
I can't wait, we are going to have a blast!   
It is going to be here before we know it.


----------



## AnneR

> I called dibs on doing practice duty tonight because I knew it was going to be freeezing tomorrow.


Thankfully our sports of choice are indoor - right now it is volleyball and next is basketball.


----------



## hideeh

shellyminnie said:


> I'm wondering this myself. We have a 2:20 ADR at Chef's that day! I hope we can make it!!



Shelly we have a 2:00 pm ADR at Chefs that afternoon. We'll see you there!


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> I have to admit that I am thankful not to have snow.  That awful weatherman did mention the s word for the far western part of Maryland this morning.



The only good part of having cold weather so early is, when I get to WDW in December I will be ready for the warm weather. The last time I went in December it had only been cold for about 2 1/2 weeks. The ski resorts here in Aspen open on Thanksgiving. In 2007 it did not start snowing till 3 days before THanksgiving. The ski resorts weren't sure they could open. It was nice because I wore my short and flip flops well into November.


----------



## tiggerbell

aspen37 said:


> I will be brining water with me too. $4.00 for a mini bottle in horrible!
> I can't wait, we are going to have a blast!
> It is going to be here before we know it.


 

I always have a bottle of water (and a bunch of Crystal Light to go) on me in Disney. 

Yay - another trip report to write!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

> Yay - another trip report to write!!!!!



Speaking of trip reports - we're waiting for a Todd-a-palooza update


----------



## Annette_VA

Madi100 said:


> I leave for an hour or two and come back to four pages of a new thread.  Guess I need to quit volunteering.



I hear ya.  I went to help the boys with homework and came back to 3 new pages to read.  Darn homework 



AnneR said:


> It's supposed to start raining here this evening. Tomorrow is not supposed to get out of the 40's.  This must be one of the coldest Octobers ever.



Our weather is similar.  Thankfully, soccer practice is canceled for tonight.  I wasn't looking forward to freezing my buns off!  Probably going to be canceled for tomorrow night, too.  

Totally OT, but I saw somewhere in the old thread that you're in Frederick.  I went to Hood College for 3 semesters.  Small world, huh?


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> That menu sounds great!!!  I always think I like Cotton Candy, but once I start eating it I change my mind.  I LOVE funnel cake.  Now I am hungry for funnel cake!
> 
> Has anyone ever added someone to their room only reservation?  I think someone might be joining us.



Who Who Who?


----------



## shellyminnie

hideeh said:


> Shelly we have a 2:00 pm ADR at Chefs that afternoon. We'll see you there!


----------



## AnneR

> Totally OT, but I saw somewhere in the old thread that you're in Frederick. I went to Hood College for 3 semesters. Small world, huh?



I work in Frederick, not currently living in Frederick.  My office is just a couple of blocks from Hood.  We have Hood students who do internships with us.


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> I always have a bottle of water (and a bunch of Crystal Light to go) on me in Disney.
> 
> Yay - another trip report to write!!!!!



Hi Jaime!
I am so bad about having water with me at WDW. I don't like brining a bag with me into the parks unless I need too. I brought a bunch of water with me in 2008 and kept it in the fridge and would grab a bottle every time I left the room. I would try and drink it all before we got in the park. Not the best plan but if I didn't drink it before it got hot I would throw it in the trash. 

It is going to be your best trip report EVER!!!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> Speaking of trip reports - we're waiting for a Todd-a-palooza update


 

It's coming...  and this report has something none of my others has ever had... but I'm not ready to share it just yet!


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> It's coming...  and this report has something none of my others has ever had... but I'm not ready to share it just yet!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> FYI:
> 
> AnneR  650
> jeanigor  430
> katscradle  420
> tlcoke  264
> scarlett873  256
> 3guysandagal  217
> Minnie Lor  207
> DVCsince02  199
> kathrna  188
> Tonya2426  147
> shellyminnie  141
> sshaw10060  137
> IWISHFORDISNEY  128
> firsttimemom  111
> mainegal  107
> wildfan1473  101
> georgemoe  100
> aspen37  89
> halliesmommy01  88
> Madi100  75
> kimisabella  73
> dpuck1998  66
> cocowum  60



Brava to Anne. :clap:



aspen37 said:


> You had the last post and the first post! Well done!







fakereadhed said:


> There are no calories in WDW! It's part of the magic.
> 
> Between that and the wheat buns and the walking there are no worries for me.
> 
> Bring On Sugar Dusted Funnel Cakes!!



Insider trading secret: Buy Eli Lilly Co. stock. I will be placing my insulin order that will cover me during DAP at the end of the month.



tiggerbell said:


> I always have a bottle of water (and a bunch of Crystal Light to go) on me in Disney.
> 
> Yay - another trip report to write!!!!!



Another one? Besides the two you're writing now???


----------



## jcb

DD's in school so our plans don't permit me to come to DAP this year.  I am not sure why I am subscribing to this thread - other than that I have enjoyed the discussions on the prior two.

We hope to make it down the next week and now the menu makes me hope that there will be a doggie bag signup list.


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> It's coming...  and this report has something none of my others has ever had... but I'm not ready to share it just yet!



It has 9 of the greatest people, (including you) what else do you need?


----------



## baby1disney

It's FREEZING here!!! BRRR!!! And...it's raining!!! UUGGHHH!!!

But...the thought of funnel cakes, corn dogs, liquor, beer...mmmmmm!!!

DAP Toy Story Mania event:$25
Food: Funnel cakes, corn dogs, etc:$25
Drinks:$40-$60??

Being IN DISNEY during Xmas time with good friends, family, and Food and Entertainment: ABSOULTELY PRICELESS!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> It's coming...  and this report has something none of my others has ever had... but I'm not ready to share it just yet!



Well if that isn't a tease to end all teases!


----------



## tiggerbell

aspen37 said:


> Hi Jaime!
> I am so bad about having water with me at WDW. I don't like brining a bag with me into the parks unless I need too. I brought a bunch of water with me in 2008 and kept it in the fridge and would grab a bottle every time I left the room. I would try and drink it all before we got in the park. Not the best plan but if I didn't drink it before it got hot I would throw it in the trash.
> 
> It is going to be your best trip report EVER!!!!!


 

Not that the last one would be a tough act to follow!


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> Brandie, regarding C25K.  I use the iphone application.  I like it much better than the free podcast because I can listen to my music or the podcast.  It is only a few dollars.


Which one? When I look at the App store, there are two and they are both $2.99...


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Who Who Who?



My mother in law.  We have to finalize a couple of more things, but she definitley wants to come.


----------



## AnneR

> Brava to Anne. :clap:





Of course, I know if you had been able to join us the numbers would be very different.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Another one? Besides the two you're writing now???


 
I have 1 trip report going (although technically, it's all written, just not all posted) and 1 pre-trip report - which doesn't even count as a trip report yet.



aspen37 said:


> It has 9 of the greatest people, (including you) what else do you need?


 
Awww...  oh, wait - that's only 5... 



jeanigor said:


> Well if that isn't a tease to end all teases!


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> Not that the last one would be a tough act to follow!



    Yeah, because Scott won't be on this trip!


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> Which one? When I look at the App store, there are two and they are both $2.99...



She uses the same one as me.  It by Alex Stankovic and it is $2.99.  I really like the app and I enjoy listening to the podcast while I run.


----------



## jen3003

tiggerbell said:


> It's coming...  and this report has something none of my others has ever had... but I'm not ready to share it just yet!



Woo Hoo!  Jaime don't keep us in suspense anymore you must share!!!


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Which one? When I look at the App store, there are two and they are both $2.99...



The one by an Alex.  It's got a runner as the icon, and it's kind of green


----------



## Madi100

spaddy said:


> She uses the same one as me.  It by Alex Stankovic and it is $2.99.  I really like the app and I enjoy listening to the podcast while I run.



Guess i should have read your post first


----------



## baby1disney

The way this thread is going...I wouldn't be surprised to come back tomorrow and find it on page 20 something or even in the 30s...

I'm really hoping that doesn't happen....


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> The one by an Alex.  It's got a runner as the icon, and it's kind of green



I'm late on this but, Congrats on the new house!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Yeah, because Scott won't be on this trip!



Thank goodness for that. Party poopers NOT ALLOWED!!!


----------



## AnneR

baby1disney said:


> The way this thread is going...I wouldn't be surprised to come back tomorrow and find it on page 20 something or even in the 30s...
> 
> I'm really hoping that doesn't happen....



Chat night tonight!!

We haven't gone crazy with a war for a while.  I am off the next two days


----------



## scarlett873

spaddy said:


> She uses the same one as me.  It by Alex Stankovic and it is $2.99.  I really like the app and I enjoy listening to the podcast while I run.





Madi100 said:


> The one by an Alex.  It's got a runner as the icon, and it's kind of green


Thank you!


----------



## AnneR

100?


----------



## scarlett873

baby1disney said:


> The way this thread is going...I wouldn't be surprised to come back tomorrow and find it on page 20 something or even in the 30s...
> 
> I'm really hoping that doesn't happen....


I suppose it's possible, but not likely since it's chat night!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> 100?



Yikes. It starts all over again.....


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Guess i should have read your post first



I am sure we were posting at the same time.

And congrats on the house and the new curling iron.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Thank goodness for that. Party poopers NOT ALLOWED!!!



Could you imagine him at TSM party? The only thing he would be interested in is seeing characters!


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> 100?



Congrats on 100!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I suppose it's possible, but not likely since it's chat night!



That makes me sad. DP has instituted "Comedy Date Night". He has declared the shows on ABC from 8-10 for this allotted time. Curse him.


----------



## AnneR

aspen37 said:


> Congrats on 100!



My first


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> That makes me sad. DP has instituted "Comedy Date Night". He has declared the shows on ABC from 8-10 for this allotted time. Curse him.



I didn't even know there were comedy's on ABC.  Wednesday is Top Chef when I can get the tv - course I'm chatting so the girls get first choice.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> That makes me sad. DP has instituted "Comedy Date Night". He has declared the shows on ABC from 8-10 for this allotted time. Curse him.



Wednesdays are sacred to me...DH knows it...

It makes me sad that you can't join us...


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> That makes me sad. DP has instituted "Comedy Date Night". He has declared the shows on ABC from 8-10 for this allotted time. Curse him.


 

And THIS is why I shall never marry again! 




Well, except for Todd... and Don... and John, if I can get Kat's okay...


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> That makes me sad. DP has instituted "Comedy Date Night". He has declared the shows on ABC from 8-10 for this allotted time. Curse him.




I am sad too.


----------



## baby1disney

I have my own happy announcement to make:

Three weeks from now...I'll be back at school!!!!!arty:

I'm sooo excited!!! And..then I'll be able to get a laptop and keep up with you people on this thread!!!


----------



## AnneR

baby1disney said:


> I have my own happy announcement to make:
> 
> Three weeks from now...I'll be back at school!!!!!arty:
> 
> I'm sooo excited!!! And..then I'll be able to get a laptop and keep up with you people on this thread!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> And THIS is why I shall never marry again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for Todd... and Don... and John, if I can get Kat's okay...



If you've got a good way to get unhitched...lemme know.Not you you, but G.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I have my own happy announcement to make:
> 
> Three weeks from now...I'll be back at school!!!!!arty:
> 
> I'm sooo excited!!! And..then I'll be able to get a laptop and keep up with you people on this thread!!!



Congrats Terrie! Going back to school is something wonderful!!!


----------



## Disneydonnam

Thank you for the update. We are getting so excited.


----------



## spaddy

baby1disney said:


> I have my own happy announcement to make:
> 
> Three weeks from now...I'll be back at school!!!!!arty:
> 
> I'm sooo excited!!! And..then I'll be able to get a laptop and keep up with you people on this thread!!!


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> It's FREEZING here!!! BRRR!!! And...it's raining!!! UUGGHHH!!!
> 
> But...the thought of funnel cakes, corn dogs, liquor, beer...mmmmmm!!!
> 
> DAP Toy Story Mania event:$25
> Food: Funnel cakes, corn dogs, etc:$25
> Drinks:$40-$60??
> 
> Being IN DISNEY during Xmas time with good friends, family, and Food and Entertainment: ABSOULTELY PRICELESS!!!!!!!



It could be worse...you could have SNOW! 

You know the $25 includes the food at TSM, right? Just not drinks. Now - if you had at least 2 nights at WDW booked through  DU  - the TSM party would cost you $0!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> If you've got a good way to get unhitched...lemme know.Not you you, but G.


 

Uh, hello???   *Twice* divorced!


UNhitched is all I know!


----------



## Madi100

aspen37 said:


> I'm late on this but, Congrats on the new house!



Thanks.  We are excited about the house.  Glad DAP is booked, otherwise it would have been canceled.  We're hoping to be moved before we go.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Uh, hello???   *Twice* divorced!
> 
> 
> UNhitched is all I know!



I think I found a topic of discussion for the "Bunk it" night.


----------



## jeanigor

NancyIL said:


> It could be worse...you could have SNOW!



As a woman of a state that borders the great lakes, please yield your comment and refrain from speaking that word.

You know mother nature loves to laugh at us. If she hears your suggestion, it'll be snow mobile suit under your Halloween costume weather.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Thanks.  We are excited about the house.  Glad DAP is booked, otherwise it would have been canceled.  We're hoping to be moved before we go.



I'm really glad you have it booked as well. Quite sad it would have been to not see you there.


----------



## jeanigor

Just wanted to say today has been a good day.



Check out my sig. Its getting bigger again!!

Hugs to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> I'm really glad you have it booked as well. Quite sad it would have been to not see you there.



Thanks


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Just wanted to say today has been a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my sig. Its getting bigger again!!
> 
> Hugs to everyone!!!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> If you've got a good way to get unhitched...lemme know.Not you you, but G.


As Paul Simon said:
_There must be fifty ways to leave your lover
Fifty ways to leave your lover

You just slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just get yourself free
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free

Ooo slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just listen to me
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free_


----------



## AnneR

Chocolate Chip cookies in the oven


I love having girls old enough to be really helpful.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Corn dogs and a cash bar. Hoosier heaven.



How about open bar and we'll have the NYorker's pay for it? 



aspen37 said:


> Hi Jaime!
> I am so bad about having water with me at WDW. I don't like brining a bag with me into the parks unless I need too. I brought a bunch of water with me in 2008 and kept it in the fridge and would grab a bottle every time I left the room. I would try and drink it all before we got in the park. Not the best plan but if I didn't drink it before it got hot I would throw it in the trash.
> 
> It is going to be your best trip report EVER!!!!!



Anna, Deb hangs these things from her bag but maybe you have something to hook it to? 






Another "No bag" option is to make one of these. I might even sacrifice a couple cheap Disney lanyards to make a few. 






http://family.go.com/entertainment/craft-ff-25562-water-bottle-holder-t/



baby1disney said:


> Three weeks from now...I'll be back at school!!!!!arty:
> 
> I'm sooo excited!!! And..then I'll be able to get a laptop and keep up with you people on this thread!!!



That sounds great Terri! 



jeanigor said:


> If you've got a good way to get unhitched...lemme know.Not you you, but G.



Changing the locks will get things rolling. 



jeanigor said:


> Just wanted to say today has been a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my sig. Its getting bigger again!!
> 
> Hugs to everyone!!!!!



Way to go Todd! Build up those countdowns.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Anna, Deb hangs these things from her bag but maybe you have something to hook it to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "No bag" option is to make one of these. I might even sacrifice a couple cheap Disney lanyards to make a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://family.go.com/entertainment/craft-ff-25562-water-bottle-holder-t/



That is a cute water holder...and a nifty craft idea. Good plan, George. Good plan!!!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> That is a cute water holder...and a nifty craft idea. Good plan, George. Good plan!!!



Shssh Todd.  I don't craft. I project.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tiggerbell said:


> And THIS is why I shall never marry again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for Todd... and Don... and John, if I can get Kat's okay...



After yesterday, that might not be a problem.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> If you've got a good way to get unhitched...lemme know.Not you you, but G.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Shssh Todd.  I don't craft. I project.



Sorry I misspoke.

[manly voice]Nice *project*, George.[/manly voice]


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Sorry I misspoke.
> 
> [manly voice]Nice *project*, George.[/manly voice]


You forgot the obligatory chest pounding...


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> That makes me sad. DP has instituted "Comedy Date Night". He has declared the shows on ABC from 8-10 for this allotted time. Curse him.



I have been having a hard time making chat since May. And until my eye doctor can get me some contacts that I can see out of without wanting to rip them out I will have to pass. I just can't see well enough to follow. 







Madi100 said:


> Thanks.  We are excited about the house.  Glad DAP is booked, otherwise it would have been canceled.  We're hoping to be moved before we go.



My cousin closed on a house one week before going to Hawaii for two weeks. Can you sat stressful!  I told them all of the boxes will be there when they get back, so just enjoy the trip.
I hope everything goes smooth and you move in before DAP.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Just wanted to say today has been a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my sig. Its getting bigger again!!
> 
> Hugs to everyone!!!!!



Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

I see we now have a new Thread opened.  I am finished with my conference for the day, I am getting ready to head to Grapevine to meet up with some Disers for Dinner.  Have a good evening, I may check into Chat later tonight.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> You forgot the obligatory chest pounding...



Once again, I stand corrected.

Like this?


----------



## aspen37

OKW Lover said:


> As Paul Simon said:
> _There must be fifty ways to leave your lover
> Fifty ways to leave your lover
> 
> You just slip out the back, Jack
> Make a new plan, Stan
> You don't need to be coy, Roy
> Just get yourself free
> Hop on the bus, Gus
> You don't need to discuss much
> Just drop off the key, Lee
> And get yourself free
> 
> Ooo slip out the back, Jack
> Make a new plan, Stan
> You don't need to be coy, Roy
> Just listen to me
> Hop on the bus, Gus
> You don't need to discuss much
> Just drop off the key, Lee
> And get yourself free_


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> How about open bar and we'll have the NYorker's pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Anna, Deb hangs these things from her bag but maybe you have something to hook it to?



I have this one, but it doesn't fit all bottles 

The one that comes with the Pin Trading Pouch has a bigger mouth and fits more bottles universally.


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> Chocolate Chip cookies in the oven
> 
> 
> I love having girls old enough to be really helpful.



Mmm cookies! 



georgemoe said:


> Anna, Deb hangs these things from her bag but maybe you have something to hook it to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "No bag" option is to make one of these. I might even sacrifice a couple cheap Disney lanyards to make a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://family.go.com/entertainment/craft-ff-25562-water-bottle-holder-t/



I bet they have those at the sporting goods store around here. Thanks George, I will have to buy one of those.


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> I have this one, but it doesn't fit all bottles
> 
> The one that comes with the Pin Trading Pouch has a bigger mouth and fits more bottles universally.



That's good to know. Thanks Tracey! 
Have a great time tonight.


----------



## sshaw10060

Todd, are you trying to get to 400 posts today.  You are definitely off to a strong start on the new thread.  I am hoping to crack the top ten this time.

I hope to make chat.  We'll see how I do getting out of the hospital tonight.

All I could think about during our section meeting was how much I want a funnel cake.  Very hard to concentrate.


----------



## NancyIL

jeanigor said:


> As a woman of a state that borders the great lakes, please yield your comment and refrain from speaking that word.
> 
> You know mother nature loves to laugh at us. If she hears your suggestion, it'll be snow mobile suit under your Halloween costume weather.



I still expect Indian Summer to make one last hurrah before autumn turns to winter.

I _could've_ moved to Florida in 1981 when my mom sold our house in Michigan and moved to Sarasota. But nooooooooooo - I moved to Chicago, and have been stuck in Illinois ever since!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I see we now have a new Thread opened.  I am finished with my conference for the day, I am getting ready to head to Grapevine to meet up with some Disers for Dinner.  Have a good evening, I may check into Chat later tonight.



Have a great mini-meet, enjoy your dinner and see ya in chat tonight.


----------



## AnneR

oh Todd...


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> As Paul Simon said:
> _There must be fifty ways to leave your lover
> Fifty ways to leave your lover
> _


_

So just poison the cod, Todd? 
Whack him with a rod, Todd? 

I do much better as a sponge wearing a tiara than a thug.



sshaw10060 said:



			All I could think about during our section meeting was how much I want a funnel cake.  Very hard to concentrate.
		
Click to expand...


Hmmmm. Funnel cake. Hmmmmm...._


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> oh Todd...



Yes???


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Yes???



Your signature's still crying.  Aren't we celebrating the return of one of your trips?


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> So just poison the cod, Todd?
> Whack him with a rod, Todd?



Put him under fresh sod, Todd.
Get yourself a new bod, Todd.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Your signature's still crying.  Aren't we celebrating the return of one of your trips?



Yes two have been removed. Marathon weekend and PCC 1.5.

But one came back. If we all clap, maybe we can bring back PCC 1.5? Oh wait that's a Universal Trip. Doubt Disney Pixie/Tinkerdust would work.....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Yes two have been removed. Marathon weekend and PCC 1.5.
> 
> But one came back. If we all clap, maybe we can bring back PCC 1.5? Oh wait that's a Universal Trip. Doubt Disney Pixie/Tinkerdust would work.....



DIS trips for Todd


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Put him under fresh sod, Todd.
> Get yourself a new bod, Todd.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> DIS trips for Todd



PCC 1.5 wouldn't be just about_ me_........

After all, its not TAP!


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> *WooHoo FUNNEL CAKES!!!!*



I can't wait for the funnel cakes!


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> I missed the funnel cakes on my first read.  That plus the corn dogs makes it junk food heaven.  I might never leave!



I have never had a corn dog!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Once again, I stand corrected.
> 
> Like this?


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Put him under fresh sod, Todd.
> Get yourself a new bod, Todd.



  




jeanigor said:


> PCC 1.5 wouldn't be just about_ me_........
> 
> After all, its not TAP!



What, it won't be all about you!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I can't wait for the funnel cakes!



Hi Katherine! 
I can't wait for funnel cakes too.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I have never had a corn dog!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Hi Jaime!
> I am so bad about having water with me at WDW. I don't like brining a bag with me into the parks unless I need too. I brought a bunch of water with me in 2008 and kept it in the fridge and would grab a bottle every time I left the room. I would try and drink it all before we got in the park. Not the best plan but if I didn't drink it before it got hot I would throw it in the trash.
> 
> It is going to be your best trip report EVER!!!!!



John is the one who carries the water.
I am so lucky he does that.
He did balk last May though when I had him carrying my make-up bag around with him though.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> John is the one who carries the water.
> I am so lucky he does that.
> He did balk last may though when I had him carrying my make-up bag around with him though.



I guess that is a perk of having a significant other. 
Poor John, he is now the make-up man.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> 100?




Congrats on 100!
And congrats on being on the top of the pile in thread #1.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Wednesdays are sacred to me...DH knows it...
> 
> It makes me sad that you can't join us...



I am one of the few lucky ones, DH and I both in chat now.


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> And THIS is why I shall never marry again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for Todd... and Don... and John, if I can get Kat's okay...




You have my blessing!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Thanks.  We are excited about the house.  Glad DAP is booked, otherwise it would have been canceled.  We're hoping to be moved before we go.




Well then I am glad you are booked.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> As a woman of a state that borders the great lakes, please yield your comment and refrain from speaking that word.
> 
> You know mother nature loves to laugh at us. If she hears your suggestion, it'll be snow mobile suit under your Halloween costume weather.



Wash you mouth out!
I have been taking children trick or treating for 25 years now, and I am tried of doing that.
However the end is in sight and I only have about another 6 years of this.
I want a nice evening.
No rain, snow, hail, or blizzards.
I have been out in all of them.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Hi Katherine!
> I can't wait for funnel cakes too.



Hey Anna!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I guess that is a perk of having a significant other.
> Poor John, he is now the make-up man.



SHHHH!!
I want him to keep doing these wonderful things for me.
I keep telling him that I am a princess, and he should treat me as one.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Wash you mouth out!
> I have been taking children trick or treating for 25 years now, and I am tried of doing that.
> However the end is in sight and I only have about another 6 years of this.
> I want a nice evening.
> No rain, snow, hail, or blizzards.
> I have been out in all of them.



It snows here 80% of the time on Halloween.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> SHHHH!!
> I want him to keep doing these wonderful things for me.
> I keep telling him that I am a princess, and he should treat me as one.


----------



## chirurgeon

OK, I read the updates on the first post. I haven't read the rest of the thread.  So these comments are without knowing everyone elses.  First, the food sounds great for the TSM Party (except, can I have ketchup for my corn dog?  ) Won't be able to make the Friday event, my flight doesn't get in until 10:30. I really can't take another vacation day and the flights on Thursday are almost double of the flight I have on Friday. So unless the mystery speaker is Marty Sklar or John Lassiter, I won't be changing my plans.  December can't come soon enough.  

Also, I have been wondering, should I buy a tiara for DATW, will I be out of place without one?

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

Madi100 said:


> Thanks.  We are excited about the house.  Glad DAP is booked, otherwise it would have been canceled.  We're hoping to be moved before we go.





jeanigor said:


> I'm really glad you have it booked as well. Quite sad it would have been to not see you there.



I'm glad you are already booked, too.  



katscradle said:


> I have never had a corn dog!



Well, DAP will solve that, won't it.  Hopefully, the corn dogs are all beef instead of the new beef/chicken combo.

Kim


----------



## Donald is #1

Wow, it sounds like the plans are coming along great!


----------



## Renysmom

I may be reaching our to a DAP DIS'r to possible do me a huge favor. 

I am afraid that the DAP signups, etc. are gonna happen while I am on the Magic and have no access to know what's happening or do anything about it.  

If John announces the signup dates coincide with my cruise I will need a DAP DIS'r to reserve my place and my neighbors for me so we don't get blocked out.  I know no one is suppose to be turned away but I will worry the entire cruise if I dont have someone covering my back for me 

If some is willing to do this for me, please let me know and I will be happy to PM you and work out some details just in case 

Oh we cruise 10/31  - 11/7 which is just about a month before DAP which is why I am developing this backup plan 

THANKS


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Day 1 and 12 pages?  Really?  12 pages??  With all the talk of food I'm surprised no one has mentioned John's update of being close to securing a speaker for 12/11.  I wonder who it could be???  Hmmmm, who could it be???  I wonder???  Chewbacca???  Cat Cora???


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

BTW, glad to see your ticker back Todd!


----------



## DVCsince02

tiggerbell said:


> It's coming...  and this report has something none of my others has ever had... but I'm not ready to share it just yet!



A murder?



jcb said:


> DD's in school so our plans don't permit me to come to DAP this year.  I am not sure why I am subscribing to this thread - other than that I have enjoyed the discussions on the prior two.
> 
> We hope to make it down the next week and now the menu makes me hope that there will be a doggie bag signup list.



We have a lurker!



aspen37 said:


> Could you imagine him at TSM party? The only thing he would be interested in is seeing characters!







georgemoe said:


> Anna, Deb hangs these things from her bag but maybe you have something to hook it to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "No bag" option is to make one of these. I might even sacrifice a couple cheap Disney lanyards to make a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://family.go.com/entertainment/craft-ff-25562-water-bottle-holder-t/



Just a reminder to those who participated in the Fish Extender exchange on PCC 1.0.  You have a lovely sling back pack with a built in water bottle pocket.



aspen37 said:


> It snows here 80% of the time on Halloween.



That is just sad.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> I'm glad you are already booked, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, DAP will solve that, won't it.  Hopefully, the corn dogs are all beef instead of the new beef/chicken combo.
> 
> Kim




Kim I am going to trust you, and you can show me.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Just a reminder to those who participated in the Fish Extender exchange on PCC 1.0.  You have a lovely sling back pack with a built in water bottle pocket.




That's what I am bringing!


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> I may be reaching our to a DAP DIS'r to possible do me a huge favor.
> 
> I am afraid that the DAP signups, etc. are gonna happen while I am on the Magic and have no access to know what's happening or do anything about it.
> 
> If John announces the signup dates coincide with my cruise I will need a DAP DIS'r to reserve my place and my neighbors for me so we don't get blocked out.  I know no one is suppose to be turned away but I will worry the entire cruise if I dont have someone covering my back for me
> 
> If some is willing to do this for me, please let me know and I will be happy to PM you and work out some details just in case
> 
> Oh we cruise 10/31  - 11/7 which is just about a month before DAP which is why I am developing this backup plan
> 
> THANKS



We get on the Magic the day you get off. If they post a day while you're away let me know and I'll help.  Maybe you can do it for me if it opens the next week.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> A murder?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a lurker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to those who participated in the Fish Extender exchange on PCC 1.0.  You have a lovely sling back pack with a built in water bottle pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just sad.




I use mine all the time!  I will bring it, but on those days when I don't need a bag the options that George suggested wil be nice.


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> OK, I read the updates on the first post. I haven't read the rest of the thread.  So these comments are without knowing everyone elses.  First, the food sounds great for the TSM Party (except, can I have ketchup for my corn dog?  ) Won't be able to make the Friday event, my flight doesn't get in until 10:30. I really can't take another vacation day and the flights on Thursday are almost double of the flight I have on Friday. So unless the mystery speaker is Marty Sklar or John Lassiter, I won't be changing my plans.  December can't come soon enough.
> 
> Also, I have been wondering, should I buy a tiara for DATW, will I be out of place without one?
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim! 
I want my corn dog plain. I can't stand mustard. 
I will not be wearing a tiara. I'm am not the tiara wearing kind of girl.


----------



## georgemoe

Renysmom said:


> I may be reaching our to a DAP DIS'r to possible do me a huge favor.
> 
> I am afraid that the DAP signups, etc. are gonna happen while I am on the Magic and have no access to know what's happening or do anything about it.
> 
> If John announces the signup dates coincide with my cruise I will need a DAP DIS'r to reserve my place and my neighbors for me so we don't get blocked out.  I know no one is suppose to be turned away but I will worry the entire cruise if I dont have someone covering my back for me
> 
> If some is willing to do this for me, please let me know and I will be happy to PM you and work out some details just in case
> 
> *Oh we cruise 10/31  - 11/7* which is just about a month before DAP which is why I am developing this backup plan
> 
> THANKS





sshaw10060 said:


> We get on the Magic the day you get off. If they post a day while you're away let me know and I'll help.  Maybe you can do it for me if it opens the next week.



Hi Kelly. John mentioned in chat tonight they hope to have the sign up forms out for sign ups and complete by November 1st. The forms are being tested now. So it should be soon once they get intineraries finalized.


----------



## fakereadhed

georgemoe said:


> The forms are being tested now. So it should be soon once they get intineraries finalized.


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kelly. John mentioned in chat tonight they hope to have the sign up forms out for sign ups and complete by November 1st. The forms are being tested now. So it should be soon once they get itineraries finalized.



Did I miss any other DAP announcements in chat?


----------



## exwdwcm

awesome- the food sounds great.  can't wait and this will be our first time at TSM!!! thanks for the updates!


----------



## tlcoke

Had a great time tonight visiting we my Dis Friends.  Check out our pictures on the Thread I just posted on the main podcast board.

I head to WDW tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

cocowum said:


> Did I miss any other DAP announcements in chat?


Nothing about Friday's speaker?  Hmmmm... interesting.


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kelly. John mentioned in chat tonight they hope to have the sign up forms out for sign ups and complete by November 1st. The forms are being tested now. So it should be soon once they get intineraries finalized.



Thanks George.. I knew I should have gone to chat but I was working OT and really needed to concentrate on that


----------



## AnneR

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Nothing about Friday's speaker?  Hmmmm... interesting.



Just that we don't want to miss it, it's BIG and specific times are dependant on the speaker.

How's that for information?


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning all!

Four day weekend for me and yes I am up at this hour of the morning.  I hope to go back to sleep after the girls are on the bus.  Sleeping in is not something that I am known for.  But I intend on taking a morning nap.

Don't make plans to come to Maryland the next couple of days - rain and cold.  The most miserable weather.

I am sure I will be chatting with you all later today.

My personal TAP/DAP countdown:
55 days.

My next trip starts in: 16 days


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

AnneR said:


> Just that we don't want to miss it, it's BIG and specific times are dependant on the speaker.
> 
> How's that for information?


Not as specific as what I have...


----------



## AnneR

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Not as specific as what I have...



We'll take hints - my understanding is the ink is not on the contract yet.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

AnneR said:


> We'll take hints - my understanding is the ink is not on the contract yet.


I'm on a mission from John.  The words super top secret were used when the mission was assigned to this special correspondent.  Kind of like in Amazing Race when the contestants had to get their next assignment using a whisper voice to than shady man in the press correspondents club.


----------



## AnneR

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I'm on a mission from John.  The words super top secret were used when the mission was assigned to this special correspondent.  Kind of like in Amazing Race when the contestants had to get their next assignment using a whisper voice to than shady man in the press correspondents club.



So is this one of those messages that I need a special decoder ring to find the clue?


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> I may be reaching our to a DAP DIS'r to possible do me a huge favor.
> 
> I am afraid that the DAP signups, etc. are gonna happen while I am on the Magic and have no access to know what's happening or do anything about it.
> 
> If John announces the signup dates coincide with my cruise I will need a DAP DIS'r to reserve my place and my neighbors for me so we don't get blocked out.  I know no one is suppose to be turned away but I will worry the entire cruise if I dont have someone covering my back for me
> 
> If some is willing to do this for me, please let me know and I will be happy to PM you and work out some details just in case
> 
> Oh we cruise 10/31  - 11/7 which is just about a month before DAP which is why I am developing this backup plan
> 
> THANKS



Perhaps, if you booked with a DU agent (can't remember everyone who did/didn't) you could drop a note to them before you sail and make sure they know you are interested?



Mouse Skywalker said:


> BTW, glad to see your ticker back Todd!



All thanks you you, good sir. All thanks to you.



DVCsince02 said:


> A murder?



DP isn't coming on the trip...neither is Jaime's "friend" Scott. So unless you are bringing the mystery victim, I think this game of Clue will be post-poned.



cocowum said:


> Did I miss any other DAP announcements in chat?



Yeah, anything good get spilled in chat?



Mouse Skywalker said:


> Day 1 and 12 pages?  Really?  12 pages??  With all the talk of food I'm surprised no one has mentioned John's update of being close to securing a speaker for 12/11.  I wonder who it could be???  Hmmmm, who could it be???  I wonder???  Chewbacca???  Cat Cora???





Mouse Skywalker said:


> Nothing about Friday's speaker?  Hmmmm... interesting.





Mouse Skywalker said:


> Not as specific as what I have...





Mouse Skywalker said:


> I'm on a mission from John.  The words super top secret were used when the mission was assigned to this special correspondent.  Kind of like in Amazing Race when the contestants had to get their next assignment using a whisper voice to than shady man in the press correspondents club.



Dave, what will it take for you to spill the beans? You lined up Art the greeter, didn't you?


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> Did I miss any other DAP announcements in chat?



Hi Alicia. Other than taunting you didn't miss much.

*Friday BIG COOL STUFF* - *Don't Want To Miss *

Disney Property - Convention Space
4 hour slot - Mid morning - My guess is 11am-3pm
Multiple speakers involved with "One Unknown To Us" being taunted. 

*Sunday Podcast Taping*

@Swolphin
Five hour slot
Gathering at 1pm
Taping starts 2pm for 90 minutes (content driven)
Remainder of time slot for assorted shenanigans



Mouse Skywalker said:


> Nothing about Friday's speaker?  Hmmmm... interesting.





Mouse Skywalker said:


> Not as specific as what I have...



We have a new taunter and his name is David.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!  I have my conference until 11 am this morning then I fly out to WDW this afternoon for 10 wonderful days.  

I had a good time meeting our Dallas Area DIS friends last night.  If you haven't seen our pictures, check out the thread I posted last night.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2309009

Have a good day.  The next time I check in I will in the Magical Place where   abounds.


----------



## tiggerbell

katscradle said:


> You have my blessing!


 
Whoo-hoo!!!!!  I got another Dis Hubby!!!  Hi, John!   Thanks, Kat! 



katscradle said:


> John is the one who carries the water.


 
Kat - That's not a good sign for me - seeing as you showed up to lunch in France dehydrated!


----------



## OKW Lover

georgemoe said:


> Hi Alicia. Other than taunting you didn't miss much.
> 
> *Friday BIG COOL STUFF* - *Don't Want To Miss *
> 
> Disney Property - Convention Space
> 4 hour slot - Mid morning - My guess is 11am-3pm
> Multiple speakers involved with "One Unknown To Us" being taunted.
> 
> *Sunday Podcast Taping*
> 
> @Swolphin
> Five hour slot
> Gathering at 1pm
> Taping starts 2pm for 90 minutes (content driven)
> Remainder of time slot for assorted shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a new taunter and his name is David.



Oh Todd.  You are updating the spreadsheet for all of this; aren't you?


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hi Alicia. Other than taunting you didn't miss much.
> 
> *Friday BIG COOL STUFF* - *Don't Want To Miss *
> 
> Disney Property - Convention Space
> 4 hour slot - Mid morning - My guess is 11am-3pm
> Multiple speakers involved with "One Unknown To Us" being taunted.
> 
> *Sunday Podcast Taping*
> 
> @Swolphin
> Five hour slot
> Gathering at 1pm
> Taping starts 2pm for 90 minutes (content driven)
> Remainder of time slot for assorted shenanigans



Are you on island time? Since when is 11am Mid-Morning?


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Oh Todd.  You are updating the spreadsheet for all of this; aren't you?



I have taken notes. But will not making binding changes to the grid until there is more confirmation on times and locations.


----------



## georgemoe

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!  I have my conference until 11 am this morning then I fly out to WDW this afternoon for 10 wonderful days.
> 
> I had a good time meeting our Dallas Area DIS friends last night.  If you haven't seen our pictures, check out the thread I posted last night.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2309009
> 
> Have a good day.  The next time I check in I will in the Magical Place where   abounds.



Have a great trip Tracey. Looks like you had fun last night. What happened to the photos.


----------



## fakereadhed

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I'm on a mission from John.



Don't you mean God?


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Are you on island time? Since when is 11am Mid-Morning?



It's converted into podcast team time. 

So Clocky, what do you deem as mid-morning? 6am?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

fakereadhed said:


> Don't you mean God?


So glad my reference wasn't missed.


----------



## baby1disney

AnneR said:


>


I'm doing the same thing!!!



jeanigor said:


> Congrats Terrie! Going back to school is something wonderful!!!


Yes it is, Todd!!! I've put it off far toooo long and now it's my time to shine!!



spaddy said:


>


Thanks Spaddy!!!



NancyIL said:


> It could be worse...you could have SNOW!
> 
> You know the $25 includes the food at TSM, right? Just not drinks. Now - if you had at least 2 nights at WDW booked through  DU  - the TSM party would cost you $0!


Nancy--I Loooove you!!! You make me laugh all the time!!! It's looking up as far as me staying on property...just gettin a few more things in order!! If I do stay on property, you're buying me a drink!!LOL!! I'm just messing with yas!!



jeanigor said:


> As a woman of a state that borders the great lakes, please yield your comment and refrain from speaking that word.
> 
> You know mother nature loves to laugh at us. If she hears your suggestion, it'll be snow mobile suit under your Halloween costume weather.


Todd...I TOTALLY agree with you!! Saying the "S" word around here is a very, very baaaad thing to do!!!


----------



## baby1disney

OH...and I almost forgot: Thank You George for the Congrats as well!!! I'm super excited about going back. My counselor sent me an email yesterday letting me know the time to be there for orientation. I have it on Thursday, October 29 at 9am. They had a 5pm time slot, but my son's school is literally five minutes away from me!! So..since he has to be to school by 8:15, I figured that I'd just take the 9am session. Then I have a great weekend with some friends planned.

The only thing that kinda sucks is that I have to work on Halloween and DS is really upset about it. We have a very big wedding planned on that day and everyone is required to work. AND...on top of that, my favorite band is coming to town that nightAUGHTRY!!!!! Oh yeah...one more thing: My stepmom is in a roller derby league and their first home game is when??? You guessed it: Halloween!!!! I'm sooo upset about all of this right now...but what can you do??

Anyways, the weather here is cold and rainy and I can't stand it!! LOL!! I need to figure a way to make it sunny here........


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> Whoo-hoo!!!!!  I got another Dis Hubby!!!  Hi, John!   Thanks, Kat!
> 
> 
> 
> Kat - That's not a good sign for me - seeing as you showed up to lunch in France dehydrated!




Yes but everyone is entitled to slip up.
He won't let that happen again, and I will be making sure of that.
If you need water see your dis hubby.
If he doesn't have any he will buy you one.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Have a great trip Tracey. Looks like you had fun last night. What happened to the photos.




I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning peeps!
47 days till we are in WDW!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> It's converted into podcast team time.
> 
> So Clocky, what do you deem as mid-morning? 6am?



8:06 is mid-morning.


----------



## LMO429

Chat was fun last night! For once I was actually able to keep up.

I am curious to see what time the Friday Dap events are going to be held as well.  I have the segway tour booked and will not be done until 11:30 am...but I have a gut feeling it is going to interfere with the event.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> [*]4 hour slot - Mid morning - My guess is 11am-3pm



I'm hoping its more like 10am-2pm! We have lunch at 2:20!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good morning everyone.   We had a fun beach day yesterday.   Cant wait for the weather to break tomorrow. Whoo Hooo food and wine here I come.  

Chat was fun and I loved all the secrets and taunts.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> 8:06 is mid-morning.



And now you know why I'm saying 11:00am.  

Transportation Question of the Day

How late will resort buses take you to MK on a MVMCP night?


----------



## baby1disney

OK...I really don't wanna sound stupid, but I'm going to ask this question anways: When you guys chat, can some of you hear the actual chat or is it literally a chat room...like on aol or yahoo or something??? It's been a long time since I've been in a chat room and I was just curious as to how it works on here.

WOW!!! 55 days left...if my calculations are right!!!


----------



## Dodie

Hey everyone.

I missed chat last night - on purpose. I realized that I just needed an entire evening without a laptop, my Kindle, or my iPhone in my hands. You know how that gets - sometimes you just need a break from technology.

I am sorry that I missed the apparent taunting in chat though, but am particularly bummed about the timing of the possible Friday event - as I was really looking forward to lunch at Fulton's with a bunch of you. 

Our car club is scheduled to do our big annual fall family fun run this Saturday.  We make a yearly trip down to southern Indiana (near Louisville) to a great winery/orchard/farm/pumpkin patch/petting zoo place called Huber's.  There are usually 15 to 20 cars and 50 or so people.  Right now, the weather forecast for Saturday is a HIGH OF 45 DEGREES AND CHANCE OF FLURRIES. That's about 20 degrees cooler than normal and I'm not looking forward to freezing my butt off.


----------



## chirurgeon

Good morning everyone.  I can't believe it is only 8 weeks away. I can't wait.  Nothing much else going on.  I am going to have be more active on this thread.  Do you think we can take it as long as the last one? 

Kim


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> And now you know why I'm saying 11:00am.
> 
> Transportation Question of the Day
> 
> How late will resort buses take you to MK on a MVMCP night?



I would think the buses would run all night.  If people have to be picked up from the party then buses have to get there.  I would think they would be much less frequent.  Like a DTD bus.



baby1disney said:


> OK...I really don't wanna sound stupid, but I'm going to ask this question anways: When you guys chat, can some of you hear the actual chat or is it literally a chat room...like on aol or yahoo or something??? It's been a long time since I've been in a chat room and I was just curious as to how it works on here.
> 
> WOW!!! 55 days left...if my calculations are right!!!



Just words on a screen.  No voices.


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Good morning everyone.  I can't believe it is only 8 weeks away. I can't wait.  Nothing much else going on.  I am going to have be more active on this thread.  Do you think we can take it as long as the last one?
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim.  They said my name right on the Podcast.


----------



## shellyminnie

spaddy said:


> Just words on a screen.  No voices.



I still hear voices in my head though .  . .


----------



## spaddy

shellyminnie said:


> I still hear voices in my head though .  . .


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Dodie said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I missed chat last night - on purpose. I realized that I just needed an entire evening without a laptop, my Kindle, or my iPhone in my hands. You know how that gets - sometimes you just need a break from technology.
> 
> I am sorry that I missed the apparent taunting in chat though, but am particularly bummed about the timing of the possible Friday event - as I was really looking forward to lunch at Fulton's with a bunch of you.


Dodie, this is exactly why I haven't been in chat for a long time.  It seems like I've had some very long days at my computer, and by that time in the evening I really need a break from the screen.  Plus I just need to spend some time with my family.


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


>





I just hear a bunch of dings.

and then who said that mom? what does that mean?

My peanut gallery


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> I still hear voices in my head though .  . .



We all do...I hope



Dodie said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I missed chat last night - on purpose. I realized that I just needed an entire evening without a laptop, my Kindle, or my iPhone in my hands. You know how that gets - sometimes you just need a break from technology.
> 
> I am sorry that I missed the apparent taunting in chat though, but am particularly bummed about the timing of the possible Friday event - as I was really looking forward to lunch at Fulton's with a bunch of you.
> 
> Our car club is scheduled to do our big annual fall family fun run this Saturday.  We make a yearly trip down to southern Indiana (near Louisville) to a great winery/orchard/farm/pumpkin patch/petting zoo place called Huber's.  There are usually 15 to 20 cars and 50 or so people.  Right now, the weather forecast for Saturday is a HIGH OF 45 DEGREES AND CHANCE OF FLURRIES. That's about 20 degrees cooler than normal and I'm not looking forward to *freezing my butt off.*



What are you going to sit on to ride home then?


----------



## Dodie

I hear the voices in chat too.  It was actually kind of a running joke after PCC 1.0, after so many of us had actually met one another/spent time together - many of us said that when we read someone's chat posts or board posts we could hear their voice in our heads.

We're all very, very sick.  We need help.




jeanigor said:


> What are you going to sit on to ride home then?



My heated leather car seat - turned up as HIGH as it will go.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

LMO429 said:


> Chat was fun last night! For once I was actually able to keep up.
> 
> I am curious to see what time the Friday Dap events are going to be held as well.  I have the segway tour booked and will not be done until 11:30 am...but I have a gut feeling it is going to interfere with the event.





shellyminnie said:


> I'm hoping its more like 10am-2pm! We have lunch at 2:20!





Dodie said:


> but am particularly bummed about the timing of the possible Friday event - as I was really looking forward to lunch at Fulton's with a bunch of you.


I will just say that Friday's event is going to be a pretty rare opportunity.  Yes, there will be a fee involved.  However, you can do segway tours other times, you can get together for lunches other times, this is going to be pretty special. (If it all works out that is). 

Sneaking back out...


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I hear the voices in chat too.  It was actually kind of a running joke after PCC 1.0, after so many of us had actually met one another/spent time together - many of us said that when we read someone's chat posts or board posts we could hear their voice in our heads.
> 
> We're all very, very sick.  We need help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heated leather car seat - turned up as HIGH as it will go.



I don't think we need help. We just need more chanced to see each other.


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I will just say that Friday's event is going to be a pretty rare opportunity.  Yes, there will be a fee involved.  However, you can do segway tours other times, you can get together for lunches other times, this is going to be pretty special. (If it all works out that is).
> 
> Sneaking back out...



More or less rare than on the Cruise? And are we talking like pink in the middle rare or still bleeding rare?


----------



## AnneR

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I will just say that Friday's event is going to be a pretty rare opportunity.  Yes, there will be a fee involved.  However, you can do segway tours other times, you can get together for lunches other times, this is going to be pretty special. (If it all works out that is).
> 
> Sneaking back out...



A troll!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> A troll!



Not in the least. Perhaps a playful gnome. Not a troll.


----------



## ADP

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Dodie, this is exactly why I haven't been in chat for a long time.  It seems like I've had some very long days at my computer, and by that time in the evening I really need a break from the screen.  Plus I just need to spend some time with my family.


I'm right there with both of you.  Even though I was in chat last night I realized just over 3 months ago I was spending waaaayyy too much time in front of my PC.  I/we needed more family time.  I've cut my Facebook and DIS time back.  Life really is about balance, and when the scales start to tip in one direction you have to work to even it out.


----------



## shellyminnie

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I will just say that Friday's event is going to be a pretty rare opportunity.  Yes, there will be a fee involved.  However, you can do segway tours other times, you can get together for lunches other times, this is going to be pretty special. (If it all works out that is).
> 
> Sneaking back out...



Someone's been taking taunting lessons . . .


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Not in the least. Perhaps a playful gnome. Not a troll.



a playful forest sprite


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> a playful forest sprite



Dave do you know Terrance, the Tinker Faerie Dude?


----------



## AnneR




----------



## Mouse Skywalker

jeanigor said:


> More or less rare than on the Cruise? And are we talking like pink in the middle rare or still bleeding rare?


I can answer this one... it will be similar to a dish on one of the Top Chef contestants recently.  The event will be "unevenly cooked", and there will most likely be a part that is so rare it's almost raw.



AnneR said:


> A troll!


Troll?!?  Hmmmmph...



shellyminnie said:


> Someone's been taking taunting lessons . . .


It was part of the mission from John...



jeanigor said:


> Dave do you know Terrance, the Tinker Faerie Dude?


OK, this made me laugh.  Although, Terrance is much better looking than I.


----------



## baby1disney

OOOOO....I just remembered something!!!

My MIL is wonderful!!! We went shopping last week and ended up at Kohl's. We were there looking at Fall/Xmas things and guess what she found for me: A Minnie Mouse pumpkin kit!!! All you have to do is stick the figure parts around the pumpkin!! No Carving!!! I'm soooo excited about this!!! She's the best!! And...she's a DISer, too!!


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I can answer this one... it will be similar to a dish on one of the Top Chef contestants recently.  The event will be "unevenly cooked", and there will most likely be a part that is so rare it's almost raw.



This is whetting my appetite. Both for lunch and for DAP




Mouse Skywalker said:


> OK, this made me laugh.  Although, Terrance is much better looking than I.



Don't sell yourself short, Dave. You're a looker. And with your heart, thoughtfulness and smarts, your wife is one lucky woman!!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> OOOOO....I just remembered something!!!
> 
> My MIL is wonderful!!! We went shopping last week and ended up at Kohl's. We were there looking at Fall/Xmas things and guess what she found for me: A Minnie Mouse pumpkin kit!!! All you have to do is stick the figure parts around the pumpkin!! No Carving!!! I'm soooo excited about this!!! She's the best!! And...she's a DISer, too!!



That sounds ultra cute. I think a trip to Kohl's will be in order next Wednesday, with Gram. (Its Senior Day and I am cheep, cheep, cheep.)


----------



## Renysmom

ADP said:


> I'm right there with both of you.  Even though I was in chat last night I realized just over 3 months ago I was spending waaaayyy too much time in front of my PC.  I/we needed more family time.  I've cut my Facebook and DIS time back.  Life really is about balance, and when the scales start to tip in one direction you have to work to even it out.



I've been cutting my time way back as well... Just realized so many things were getting put on the sidelines that I had to start a balance.



jeanigor said:


> Perhaps, if you booked with a DU agent (can't remember everyone who did/didn't) you could drop a note to them before you sail and make sure they know you are interested?



We are traveling on DVC for DAP which is why I may need a backup plan, we will see though. George said it was mentioned that they plan to have the whole registration done by 11/1 and if that is the case I should be okay as we don't sail till 10/31 but if the signups for non-DU guests is the week of 11/1 that is when I may have a problem.  Hope not


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> That sounds ultra cute. I think a trip to Kohl's will be in order next Wednesday, with Gram. (Its Senior Day and I am cheep, cheep, cheep.)



I make my mom go with me sometimes too.  You are not the only cheap one.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> That sounds ultra cute. I think a trip to Kohl's will be in order next Wednesday, with Gram. (Its Senior Day and I am cheep, cheep, cheep.)



I really don't like Kohl's for the clothes, but I LOOOOVE their picture frames!!! They have some of the very best ones!!! I love tropical things and wintery/xmas frames and I just love it when they have them out!! It gets me all giddy!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Dodie, this is exactly why I haven't been in chat for a long time.  It seems like I've had some very long days at my computer, and by that time in the evening I really need a break from the screen.  Plus I just need to spend some time with my family.



Lucky for me my kids are all in bed by then 



Dodie said:


> My heated leather car seat - turned up as HIGH as it will go.



Best invention since sliced bread!!



jeanigor said:


> This is whetting my appetite. Both for lunch and for DAP
> 
> Don't sell yourself short, Dave. You're a looker. And with your heart, thoughtfulness and smarts, your wife is one lucky woman!!!



I think I threw up a little.....


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I really don't like Kohl's for the clothes, but I LOOOOVE their picture frames!!! They have some of the very best ones!!! I love tropical things and wintery/xmas frames and I just love it when they have them out!! It gets me all giddy!!!



I <3 their clearance section. Mostly clothes for work. Not extremely fashionable, but presentable enough for me.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I think I threw up a little.....



Do you need some Pepto?


----------



## kimisabella

I have adr's for lunch at Le Cellier on Friday the 11th with my parents.  I don't know what to do regarding this surprise speaker/speakers....  I will have to wait to see what the announcemet is, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!  Just when I thought I had everything all ironed out


----------



## tiggerbell

kimisabella said:


> I have adr's for lunch at Le Cellier on Friday the 11th with my parents. I don't know what to do regarding this surprise speaker/speakers.... I will have to wait to see what the announcemet is, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Just when I thought I had everything all ironed out


 

We are in the same boat - we also have a conflicting ADR - but I love this kind of stuff - I love learning new things about Disney, especially the parks.


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> I have adr's for lunch at Le Cellier on Friday the 11th with my parents.  I don't know what to do regarding this surprise speaker/speakers....  I will have to wait to see what the announcemet is, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!  Just when I thought I had everything all ironed out



I agree! I am just going to wait and see what the announcement is


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> We are in the same boat - we also have a conflicting ADR - but I love this kind of stuff - I love learning new things about Disney, especially the parks.



I only *may* conflict...depending upon "Mid Morning"...


----------



## Madi100

Arrr, I am so frustrated right now.  We went two days ago and signed all the paperwork with our realtor.  THIS MORNING, the day of our inspection and appraisal (things we have to pay for), we find out this guy won't sign the papers because now he wants to take the curtains and he doesn't want to ofer a home warranty.  

He's willing to walk away from this over that????  Now, granted, the curtains are probably not something longterm, but something that will tide us over until I'm ready to tackle that.  But, really to have issues now??  And he's in China.  So we don't exactly have time to discuss it.  When we first looked at the house 1 1/2 years ago the realtor told us the curtains stay.  Not worth it to walk away from, but why is he being so difficult??


----------



## Madi100

tiggerbell said:


> We are in the same boat - we also have a conflicting ADR - but I love this kind of stuff - I love learning new things about Disney, especially the parks.




As do I.  However, I want to learn stuff that no one else knows.  I really didn't learn anything new on the cruise.  That is my biggest worry - that I spend the time and money on it, and I really didn't learn anything new.  It was entertaining.  I need to know way more details first.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Arrr, I am so frustrated right now.  We went two days ago and signed all the paperwork with our realtor.  THIS MORNING, the day of our inspection and appraisal (things we have to pay for), we find out this guy won't sign the papers because now he wants to take the curtains and he doesn't want to ofer a home warranty.
> 
> He's willing to walk away from this over that????  Now, granted, the curtains are probably not something longterm, but something that will tide us over until I'm ready to tackle that.  But, really to have issues now??  And he's in China.  So we don't exactly have time to discuss it.  When we first looked at the house 1 1/2 years ago the realtor told us the curtains stay.  Not worth it to walk away from, but why is he being so difficult??



Fly to China and shove his curling iron up his nose. I'm sure you wouldn't get the house then, but you might feel better.


----------



## tiggerbell

Madi100 said:


> Arrr, I am so frustrated right now. We went two days ago and signed all the paperwork with our realtor. THIS MORNING, the day of our inspection and appraisal (things we have to pay for), we find out this guy won't sign the papers because now he wants to take the curtains and he doesn't want to ofer a home warranty.
> 
> He's willing to walk away from this over that???? Now, granted, the curtains are probably not something longterm, but something that will tide us over until I'm ready to tackle that. But, really to have issues now?? And he's in China. So we don't exactly have time to discuss it. When we first looked at the house 1 1/2 years ago the realtor told us the curtains stay. Not worth it to walk away from, but why is he being so difficult??


 

I'm sorry Nicole, but my first thought was "offer him a curling iron".

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Fly to China and shove his curling iron up his nose. I'm sure you wouldn't get the house then, but you might feel better.





tiggerbell said:


> I'm sorry Nicole, but my first thought was "offer him a curling iron".
> 
> Wishing you the best!



I told our realtor to tell them to leave the curtains and take the curling iron.  I wonder if his wife knows that he has given away her curling iron????


----------



## DVCsince02

Sorry to hear that Nicole.  Sounds like there is much more to the story than what you know or are being told.

We are still planning our Fulton's lunch.  Both Brandie and I have the first flights out on Friday morning, so I don't think we would make the Friday speaker event.  So my plans are staying the same.

Fultons at 12.
Bus to Boardwalk or Beach Club
Enter World Showcase and go directly to France for a slushy (before they run out)
Stroll to Mexico for tequila shot.  
Stroll back to France (more slushies?)
DVC merry member mixer, just outside World Showcase entrance (want my free stuff)
Figment meet
DATW

Anyone is welcome to join.


----------



## scarlett873

Jen wouldn't talk to me anymore this morning...she thinks that by hanging up the phone that I'll actually do my homework...I think she forgot that I have FB and the DIS to distract me...

As of right now, I don't think that we'll be able to make the Friday event. If it turns out to be something totally mindblowing, then we'll talk about it. But as of now, we won't even arrive until mid-morning, so it may be a moot point anyway...

Moot...how many times do we get to use the word moot?


----------



## baby1disney

Madi100 said:


> Arrr, I am so frustrated right now.  We went two days ago and signed all the paperwork with our realtor.  THIS MORNING, the day of our inspection and appraisal (things we have to pay for), we find out this guy won't sign the papers because now he wants to take the curtains and he doesn't want to ofer a home warranty.
> 
> He's willing to walk away from this over that????  Now, granted, the curtains are probably not something longterm, but something that will tide us over until I'm ready to tackle that.  But, really to have issues now??  And he's in China.  So we don't exactly have time to discuss it.  When we first looked at the house 1 1/2 years ago the realtor told us the curtains stay.  Not worth it to walk away from, but why is he being so difficult??


That stinks!!! Why does he all of sudden want the curtains now?!?! Is it written down somewhere that the curtains are a part of offer??


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I just hear a bunch of dings.
> 
> and then who said that mom? what does that mean?
> 
> My peanut gallery



I turn my back for a minute and Kenny my 12 year old is talking in chat.
The next time I go to put another load of laundry in I will have to log out.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Jen wouldn't talk to me anymore this morning...she thinks that by hanging up the phone that I'll actually do my homework...I think she forgot that I have FB and the DIS to distract me...
> 
> As of right now, I don't think that we'll be able to make the Friday event. If it turns out to be something totally mindblowing, then we'll talk about it. But as of now, we won't even arrive until mid-morning, so it may be a moot point anyway...
> 
> Moot...how many times do we get to use the word moot?



moot, it is fun to say....


----------



## Madi100

baby1disney said:


> That stinks!!! Why does he all of sudden want the curtains now?!?! Is it written down somewhere that the curtains are a part of offer??



Yes, but nothing signed by him.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry to hear that Nicole.  Sounds like there is much more to the story than what you know or are being told.
> 
> We are still planning our Fulton's lunch.  Both Brandie and I have the first flights out on Friday morning, so I don't think we would make the Friday speaker event.  So my plans are staying the same.
> 
> Fultons at 12.
> Bus to Boardwalk or Beach Club
> Enter World Showcase and go directly to France for a slushy (before they run out)
> Stroll to Mexico for tequila shot.
> Stroll back to France (more slushies?)
> DVC merry member mixer, just outside World Showcase entrance (want my free stuff)
> Figment meet
> DATW
> 
> Anyone is welcome to join.



I thought the Merry Mixer was back to a to be determined status by DVC?


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Jen wouldn't talk to me anymore this morning...she thinks that by hanging up the phone that I'll actually do my homework...I think she forgot that I have FB and the DIS to distract me...
> 
> As of right now, I don't think that we'll be able to make the Friday event. If it turns out to be something totally mindblowing, then we'll talk about it. But as of now, we won't even arrive until mid-morning, so it may be a moot point anyway...
> 
> Moot...how many times do we get to use the word moot?



We were on the phone for an hour and a half!  

Go do your homework!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Arrr, I am so frustrated right now.  We went two days ago and signed all the paperwork with our realtor.  THIS MORNING, the day of our inspection and appraisal (things we have to pay for), we find out this guy won't sign the papers because now he wants to take the curtains and he doesn't want to ofer a home warranty.
> 
> He's willing to walk away from this over that????  Now, granted, the curtains are probably not something longterm, but something that will tide us over until I'm ready to tackle that.  But, really to have issues now??  And he's in China.  So we don't exactly have time to discuss it.  When we first looked at the house 1 1/2 years ago the realtor told us the curtains stay.  Not worth it to walk away from, but why is he being so difficult??



Nicole forgive me for saying this, but this guy who is selling his house and lives in china is an idiot!!!


----------



## TXYankee

COLOR="black"][/COLOR][/FONT]





jeanigor said:


> Fly to China and shove his curling iron up his nose. I'm sure you wouldn't get the house then, but you might feel better.



I was thinking the same thing but not his nose...and the curling iron would be plugged in and heated.  

Todd is a much nicer person then I am.

Do we have a Dis'er in China with a spare curling iron that is willing to do you a favor?


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Nicole forgive me for saying this, but this guy who is selling his house and lives in china is an idiot!!!



I'm sure you are just saying what we were thinking.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> As do I.  However, I want to learn stuff that no one else knows.  I really didn't learn anything new on the cruise.  That is my biggest worry - that I spend the time and money on it, and I really didn't learn anything new.  It was entertaining.  I need to know way more details first.




I feel the same way!
I want to learn stuff that no one else knows.


----------



## AnneR

I am very excited about the Friday events.  I really have not made plans other than DATW.

Nicole - sorry purchasing this house is such a hassle.  Truthfully, the previous owner left her "curtains" for us.  I ended up tossing everything - it was so filthy when you really looked at it.   Put up mini blinds and that was as far as I have gotten - 5 years later...


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I thought the Merry Mixer was back to a to be determined status by DVC?



It's back.  Planned last minute like always.  No details, but it's happening.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> We were on the phone for an hour and a half!
> 
> Go do your homework!


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> I was thinking the same thing but not his nose...and the curling iron would be plugged in and heated.
> 
> Toss is a much nicer person then I am.



I was trying to be good. Nose is what I typed. Another part of the anatomy is what I had envisioned. But props for the plugging it in and turning it on..hadn't thought of that!

BTW, who is Toss?


----------



## katscradle

TXYankee said:


> COLOR="black"][/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> I was thinking the same thing but not his nose...and the curling iron would be plugged in and heated.
> 
> Todd is a much nicer person then I am.
> 
> Do we have a Dis'er in China with a spare curling iron that is willing to do you a favor?





I was thinking the same thing as you were, so I guess that Todd is a much nicer person than both of us.


----------



## tiggerbell

Madi100 said:


> As do I. However, I want to learn stuff that no one else knows. I really didn't learn anything new on the cruise. That is my biggest worry - that I spend the time and money on it, and I really didn't learn anything new. It was entertaining. I need to know way more details first.


 
I agree completely - I enjoyed the presentation, loved the photos (and the video of people frolicing in THE DAMN LAKE), but learned nothing new.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> It's back.  Planned last minute like always.  No details, but it's happening.



Well if someone in the Cool Club (aka DVC) could share with the rest of us when it might be....


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I'm sure you are just saying what we were thinking.



Thank you Todd!
I realize this is a family board, but really who does this guy think he is?


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I was trying to be good. Nose is what I typed. Another part of the anatomy is what I had envisioned. But props for the plugging it in and turning it on..hadn't thought of that!
> 
> BTW, who is Toss?



Well if you are going to use a curling iron it does you no good if you don't plug it in and turn it on.


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> I agree completely - I enjoyed the presentation, loved the photos (and the video of people frolicing in THE DAMN LAKE), but learned nothing new.




Didn't anybody tell them they should not be frolicing in the DAMN LAKE!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Well if someone in the Cool Club (aka DVC) could share with the rest of us when it might be....




We will as soon as we know!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Well if someone in the Cool Club (aka DVC) could share with the rest of us when it might be....



As soon as I hear, I'll be happy to share.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well if you are going to use a curling iron it does you no good if you don't plug it in and turn it on.



My oh my! I need to be careful with this group.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> We're all very, very sick.  We need help.



Glad you are talking to us and not just me. 



jeanigor said:


> I only *may* conflict...depending upon "Mid Morning"...



Keep it up weisenheimer.


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> Well if you are going to use a curling iron it does you no good if you don't plug it in and turn it on.


----------



## AnneR

I hit 1000 posts.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> Nicole forgive me for saying this, but this guy who is selling his house and lives in china is an idiot!!!




You are so much nicer than I am.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> My oh my! I need to be careful with this group.



No you don't. You're one of us. However, I'd be careful if I were cross a DISer.....that's dangerous territory.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Wow! 19 pages in one day. Love the updates, John! Thanks


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Keep it up weisenheimer.



I prefer Herr Weisenheimer, Esquire. Thank you.


----------



## AnneR

How's the job going Lorie?

Missed chatting with you.


Minnie Lor said:


> Wow! 19 pages in one day. Love the updates, John! Thanks


----------



## LMO429

Just a mini rant!

My flight that I booked back in july is 100 dollars cheaper per person! Continental airlines is going to charge me 50 dollars fee in order to credit me money back!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS SOOOOO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am furious right now


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I hit 1000 posts.




Cograts on 1000! 
I wonder how that happened?


----------



## AnneR

> However, I'd be careful if I were cross a DISer.....that's dangerous territory.
> __________________


???

Cross a Diser or a Cross Diser???


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Cograts on 1000!
> I wonder how that happened?



I have no idea


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I hit 1000 posts.



Congrats on 1K...in no time you'll be at 2K!!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

LMO429 said:


> Just a mini rant!
> 
> My flight that I booked back in july is 100 dollars cheaper per person! Continental airlines is going to charge me 50 dollars fee in order to credit me money back!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS SOOOOO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am furious right now


 

I'm sorry for that, but just another example of why I only fly Southwest now!


----------



## katscradle

LMO429 said:


> Just a mini rant!
> 
> My flight that I booked back in july is 100 dollars cheaper per person! Continental airlines is going to charge me 50 dollars fee in order to credit me money back!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS SOOOOO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am furious right now



Phone them up and let them know they just lost a customer for all your future flights.
I am sorry to hear this!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> ???
> 
> Cross a Diser or a Cross Diser???



I read that too fast and saw cross dresser......


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> I'm sorry for that, but just another example of why I only fly Southwest now!



My preference is Southwest as well but AirTran beats their price every time for me.

It is the airline I use for DD24 because I can always change flights and get credits.  She is just so unpredictable.


----------



## katscradle

I am still trying to decide if I go to the gym today or clean my house.
We have a friend coming for his birthday dinner tonight.
I am going to make his favorite meal.
Meatloaf, mashed patatoes, and corn.
But I think I will take a little power nap first.
Behave yourselves!


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> Well if someone in the Cool Club (aka DVC) could share with the rest of us when it might be....



I too am looking for a DVC sponsor on DAP Friday.  I love free stuff.

  I would be willing to trade a slightly used hairbrush!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I read that too fast and saw cross dresser......



That's what I read the first time in your post.  I thought you were telling us something.


----------



## spaddy

LMO429 said:


> Just a mini rant!
> 
> My flight that I booked back in july is 100 dollars cheaper per person! Continental airlines is going to charge me 50 dollars fee in order to credit me money back!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS SOOOOO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am furious right now



That stinks.  I am surprised they are only charging $50.  I hate airlines!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I'm sorry for that, but just another example of why I only fly Southwest now!



I think you converted me as well. No added fees for switching from leaving Thursday morning to leaving Wednesday night....loves it!!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I am still trying to decide if I go to the gym today or clean my house.
> We have a friend coming for his birthday dinner tonight.
> I am going to make his favorite meal.
> Meatloaf, mashed patatoes, and corn.
> But I think I will take a little power nap first.
> Behave yourselves!



Good Luck with your nap, Kat.  Mine was a bust, the phone kept ringing.  And no one but my DIS friends knew I was at home./SIZE]


----------



## TXYankee

AnneR said:


> That's what I read the first time in your post.  I thought you were telling us something.



Confession:

I think I am a Cross Dressing Diser

I sometimes wear by husbands sweat shirt and lounge pants.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> That's what I read the first time in your post.  I thought you were telling us something.



Nope. :zips lips:


----------



## AnneR

TXYankee said:


> Confession:
> 
> I think I am a Cross Dressing Diser
> 
> I sometimes wear by husbands sweat shirt and lounge pants.



There you go, you were telling us something Todd


----------



## Madi100

TXYankee said:


> I too am looking for a DVC sponsor on DAP Friday.  I love free stuff.
> 
> I would be willing to trade a slightly used hairbrush!



OK.  You can be my friend.  I was going to say no, but when you offered the hairbrush I got so excited.  It will match my curling iron.


----------



## exwdwcm

katscradle said:


> I am still trying to decide if I go to the gym today or clean my house.
> We have a friend coming for his birthday dinner tonight.
> I am going to make his favorite meal.
> Meatloaf, mashed patatoes, and corn.
> But I think I will take a little power nap first.
> Behave yourselves!


yum- sounds delicious!  i vote nap!



TXYankee said:


> I too am looking for a DVC sponsor on DAP Friday. I love free stuff.
> 
> I would be willing to trade a slightly used hairbrush!


  You were totallly cracking me up last night too!


----------



## TXYankee

[FONT="Comic Sans MS"[/FONT][quote="Madi100, post: 33959472"]OK.  You can be my friend.  I was going to say no, but when you offered the hairbrush I got so excited.  It will match my curling iron.[/QUOTE]

I knew that would tempt you!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> OK.  You can be my friend.  I was going to say no, but when you offered the hairbrush I got so excited.  It will match my curling iron.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> How's the job going Lorie?
> 
> Missed chatting with you.




It's going great. I'm at work now but it's slow today. It'll start getting really busy next week. I've been meeting myself coming and going this past couple of weeks. Something every night. I'll be ready for vacay by the time I get to Disney...but there's no resting at Disney.


----------



## baby1disney

LMO429 said:


> Just a mini rant!
> 
> My flight that I booked back in july is 100 dollars cheaper per person! Continental airlines is going to charge me 50 dollars fee in order to credit me money back!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS SOOOOO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am furious right now


OUCH!!! That is waaaay wrong!!! Is there any way you could switch over Southwest?!?!



AnneR said:


> ???
> 
> Cross a Diser or a Cross Diser???


LMAO!!!!



jeanigor said:


> I read that too fast and saw cross dresser......


OMG!! I was totally thinking the same thing....

A co-worker just walked by and asked what was I doing(I was laughing at some of the posts) and I told him that I'm DISin!! He just shook his head!!! HEHEHE!!!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> It's going great. I'm at work now but it's slow today. It'll start getting really busy next week. I've been meeting myself coming and going this past couple of weeks. Something every night. I'll be ready for vacay by the time I get to Disney...but there's no resting at Disney.



Glad to hear it is going well.  I think we will all be ready for vacay judging by this thread.


----------



## Madi100

TXYankee said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MS"[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT="Comic Sans MS"]I knew that would tempt you![/FONT]





jeanigor said:


>



I'll be the easy one to spot at DATW.  I'll be the one with the mighty fine hair cause of all my new beauty products.


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> I'll be the easy one to spot at DATW.  I'll be the one with the mighty fine hair cause of all my new beauty products.




We'll be ready to take your beauty shots.


----------



## TXYankee

exwdwcm said:


> yum- sounds delicious!  i vote nap!
> 
> You were totallly cracking me up last night too!



I got to have dinner with Michelle and Tracey and Melissa last night.  Mini Dallas Dis Meet.  It was so nice to meet them!

You know your in for interesting service when the firts thing the Waiter says is "today is my first day and I was hired to be a bartender not a server".


----------



## Minnie Lor

It'll be interesting to see what the line up is for Friday's event even though it's highly unlikely that I can participate.


----------



## Minnie Lor

TXYankee said:


> I got to have dinner with Michelle and Tracey and Melissa last night.  Mini Dallas Dis Meet.  It was so nice to meet them!
> 
> You know your in for interesting service when the firts thing the Waiter says is "today is my first day and I was hired to be a bartender not a server".



ruh roh - How was it?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> We'll be ready to take your beauty shots.



I'll be ready for tequila shots...not sure about beauty shots...



TXYankee said:


> I got to have dinner with Michelle and Tracey and Melissa last night.  Mini Dallas Dis Meet.  It was so nice to meet them!
> 
> You know your in for interesting service when the firts thing the Waiter says is "today is my first day and I was hired to be a bartender not a server".



I've found that any time you dine with a DISer, it will be an interesting event....


----------



## Madi100

AnneR said:


> We'll be ready to take your beauty shots.



Or, MAYBE I can use my new tools to start a business and with the money I can buy curtains!


----------



## Dodie

This post is SPECIFICALLY for *Jaime* (some others may understand as well), and was prompted by the discussion a few pages back of the wonderful and rarely used word "moot."

_"I want to tell her that I love her, but the point is probably moot."_


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> Arrr, I am so frustrated right now.  We went two days ago and signed all the paperwork with our realtor.  THIS MORNING, the day of our inspection and appraisal (things we have to pay for), we find out this guy won't sign the papers because now he wants to take the curtains and he doesn't want to ofer a home warranty.
> 
> He's willing to walk away from this over that????  Now, granted, the curtains are probably not something longterm, but something that will tide us over until I'm ready to tackle that.  But, really to have issues now??  And he's in China.  So we don't exactly have time to discuss it.  When we first looked at the house 1 1/2 years ago the realtor told us the curtains stay.  Not worth it to walk away from, but why is he being so difficult??



For me, I think I may be more concerned with the home warranty than the curtains.  Around here, there is no such thing as a home warranty, you buy the house as-is and tough luck on you if the roof caves in the day after you buy it.  

As for the curtains, it would bother me, only because he is being difficult after the fact.   You can actually find some pretty nice curtains at TJ Maxx, ect.. and go to a fabric store and have them add fringe, hanging crystals, ect. to make them fancier.  Even if more than one panel has to be sewn together to fit larger windows, it could be much less expensive then having custom curtains made.


----------



## tiggerbell

Dodie said:


> _I want to tell her that I love her, but the point is probably moot._


 

Don't let Yvette know you're serenading me - she gets jealous!  

I was 13 when that song came out and it was the first time I had ever heard that word.


----------



## TXYankee

Minnie Lor said:


> ruh roh - How was it?



The Company was fantastic, the food at Rainforest was good, the service...well...friendly....but he was clueless.  We really wished Kevin was there. Orders came out wrong, had to ask for more water, had to ask to have empty plates bussed, Michelle and Tracay got beverage refills in child cafe cups, ordered a group dessert-got 9 plates for 4 people and no forks however he did want to sing happy birthday for no reason, took 3 trys to get the bill right..but he was friendly and polite.


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> Or, MAYBE I can use my new tools to start a business and with the money I can buy curtains!



Now your talking


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Don't let Yvette know you're serenading me - she gets jealous!
> 
> I was 13 when that song came out and it was the first time I had ever heard that word.



I can't remember how old I was when the song came out but I do remember the crush


----------



## Minnie Lor

TXYankee said:


> The Company was fantastic, the food at Rainforest was good, the service...well...friendly....but he was clueless.  We really wished Kevin was there. Orders came out wrong, had to ask for more water, had to ask to have empty plates bussed, Michelle and Tracay got beverage refills in child cafe cups, ordered a group dessert-got 9 plates for 4 people and no forks however he did want to sing happy birthday for no reason, took 3 trys to get the bill right..but he was friendly and polite.




Thanks for todays laugh. Love the "sing happy birthday for no reason"


----------



## Madi100

kimisabella said:


> For me, I think I may be more concerned with the home warranty than the curtains.  Around here, there is no such thing as a home warranty, you buy the house as-is and tough luck on you if the roof caves in the day after you buy it.
> 
> As for the curtains, it would bother me, only because he is being difficult after the fact.   You can actually find some pretty nice curtains at TJ Maxx, ect.. and go to a fabric store and have them add fringe, hanging crystals, ect. to make them fancier.  Even if more than one panel has to be sewn together to fit larger windows, it could be much less expensive then having custom curtains made.



Neither of them is a huge issue.  I am bothered exactly why you said, because he is being difficult.


----------



## fakereadhed

Madi100 said:


> Arrr, I am so frustrated right now.  We went two days ago and signed all the paperwork with our realtor.  THIS MORNING, the day of our inspection and appraisal (things we have to pay for), we find out this guy won't sign the papers because now he wants to take the curtains and he doesn't want to ofer a home warranty.
> 
> He's willing to walk away from this over that????  Now, granted, the curtains are probably not something longterm, but something that will tide us over until I'm ready to tackle that.  But, really to have issues now??  And he's in China.  So we don't exactly have time to discuss it.  When we first looked at the house 1 1/2 years ago the realtor told us the curtains stay.  Not worth it to walk away from, but why is he being so difficult??



1)The guy's in China
2)The housing market is not the greatest right now
Who does he think he is, this Mr. Curling Iron???  

I'd call his bluff. He doesn't want the deal to fall thru he's probably just being a baby because he's taking a loss on his house.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> This post is SPECIFICALLY for *Jaime* (some others may understand as well), and was prompted by the discussion a few pages back of the wonderful and rarely used word "moot."
> 
> _"I want to tell her that I love her, but the point is probably moot."_



As long as it doesn't turn into a discussion about his stint on that Showtime show...


----------



## Minnie Lor

So this new update answered some questions for me. I was thinking of getting to DHS at 7:30/7:45 (park closes at 8) and go see Osborne Lights. Thought I'd meander a bit and slowly make my way out and to the entrance by 9.

hmmmm, think, think (done in my best Winnie impression)


----------



## LMO429

baby1disney said:


> OUCH!!! That is waaaay wrong!!! Is there any way you could switch over Southwest?!?!
> 
> Sure I can switch over to southwest for a 150 dollar change fee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its just nuts!


----------



## Minnie Lor

For those that did the party last year, what time do people start queing up? Was there a mass of people?


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> As long as it doesn't turn into a discussion about his stint on that Showtime show...


 
I was saving that topic for our "bunk night"!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I was saving that topic for our "bunk night"!



I'm not quite sure how to prepare for that.....


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> This post is SPECIFICALLY for *Jaime* (some others may understand as well), and was prompted by the discussion a few pages back of the wonderful and rarely used word "moot."
> 
> _"I want to tell her that I love her, but the point is probably moot."_





tiggerbell said:


> Don't let Yvette know you're serenading me - she gets jealous!
> 
> I was 13 when that song came out and it was the first time I had ever heard that word.



It took me a while to remember what song that was.  It was making me crazy.  Not that it is far to go.

My funny moot story of the day.  I work with a lot of salesmen and our one district manager was telling a funny story about his new boss that liked to say mute instead of moot.  Well, he didn't want to correct his boss, but after the 6th or 7th customer he said mute to he decided it was time to let him know the word is moot.  He, of course, waited until they were alone, but that did not sound like a fun conversation to have.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> As long as it doesn't turn into a discussion about his stint on that Showtime show...





tiggerbell said:


> I was saving that topic for our "bunk night"!



Hmmm. We don't have Showtime. We have HBO.  I just Googled it to find out to what you were referring. Holy cow.



spaddy said:


> It took me a while to remember what song that was.  It was making me crazy.  Not that it is far to go.



Among other things we have in common, some of us have discovered that we have had a long mutual admiration for Rick Springfield (Jaime, Dodie, Tonya, etc.)  The topic has come up a couple of times.  Jaime's admiration is by far the most "well-documented."


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> Just a mini rant!
> 
> My flight that I booked back in july is 100 dollars cheaper per person! Continental airlines is going to charge me 50 dollars fee in order to credit me money back!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS SOOOOO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am furious right now



Lauren - you are having NO LUCK with your flights! You need to fly JetBlue they don't charge you for a drop in price, you get a credit to your account.


----------



## Madi100

I am trying to order a coin for my brother from the US Mint and it's easier to get reservations with Cinderella.  I've been trying to get to the site for 45 minutes.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I was saving that topic for our "bunk night"!





jeanigor said:


> I'm not quite sure how to prepare for that.....



I thought lions hunted the elderly and weak. Cougars hunt more youthful and virile prey.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Or, MAYBE I can use my new tools to start a business and with the money I can buy curtains!



that and a can of glitter would get you a Bibbity Bobbety Boutique if disney starts franchising.


----------



## TXYankee

Minnie Lor said:


> Thanks for todays laugh. Love the "sing happy birthday for no reason"



To mask our confusion we all just started clapping quickly with the waiter and chanting the word Chocolate over and over.  I felt like a Brazilian tour group!


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Hi Alicia. Other than taunting you didn't miss much.
> 
> 
> *Sunday Podcast Taping*
> 
> @Swolphin
> Five hour slot
> Gathering at 1pm
> Taping starts 2pm for 90 minutes (content driven)
> Remainder of time slot for assorted shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a new taunter and his name is David.



Hey George, Thanks for the info.  Do you think this is going to interfere with our 5:00 CP ADR?


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> _"I want to tell her that I love her, but the point is probably moot."_


 
The only song I know that uses "moot"!!!   

"_You know, I wish that I had Jessie's girl,
I wish that I had Jessie's girl_"


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Hey George, Thanks for the info.  Do you think this is going to interfere with our 5:00 CP ADR?



I thought the same thing about our MVMCP tickets....just because the venue is booked for 5 hours, doesn't mean there will be 5 hours of planned activities. I'm guessing there will be an hour or two at the end to mingle.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> No you don't. You're one of us. However, I'd be careful if I were cross a DISer.....that's dangerous territory.





jeanigor said:


> I read that too fast and saw cross dresser......



I read DIS Cross Dresser as well 



kimisabella said:


> Lauren - you are having NO LUCK with your flights! You need to fly JetBlue they don't charge you for a drop in price, you get a credit to your account.



I didnt know that, better pay closer attention to my flight cost



cocowum said:


> Hey George, Thanks for the info.  Do you think this is going to interfere with our 5:00 CP ADR?



Thanks George as well.  I missed all that too .


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> I thought the same thing about our MVMCP tickets....just because the venue is booked for 5 hours, doesn't mean there will be 5 hours of planned activities. I'm guessing there will be an hour or two at the end to mingle.



I know but do we want to miss the "_mingling_"? Is Vanessa worth it?


----------



## scarlett873

My very favorite "moot" reference has got to be Joey from Friends. 

It's a moo point...you know...like a cow's opinion...


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> I know but do we want to miss the "_mingling_"? Is Vanessa worth it?



Would Paul insert a drooling smiley after Vanessa????


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I was trying to be good. Nose is what I typed. Another part of the anatomy is what I had envisioned. But props for the plugging it in and turning it on..hadn't thought of that!
> 
> BTW, who is Toss?



More than likely you after DATW and Mission:Space orange. 



katscradle said:


> Well if you are going to use a curling iron it does you no good if you don't plug it in and turn it on.





AnneR said:


> My oh my! I need to be careful with this group.



I sleep with one eye open.


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> Would Paul insert a drooling smiley after Vanessa????


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> More than likely you after DATW and Mission:Space orange.


----------



## AnneR

Disappearing for a little while -

Have to run to the school again, this time was planned.  I am meeting with teachers.  DD12 may be happy with "passing" but mom is not.


----------



## exwdwcm

jeanigor said:


> I'll be ready for tequila shots...not sure about beauty shots...
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that any time you dine with a DISer, it will be an interesting event....


no kidding!! it is like we have an invisible signal that says 'please give us bad service and food that tastes like lemon sweat!' 



TXYankee said:


> The Company was fantastic, the food at Rainforest was good, the service...well...friendly....but he was clueless. We really wished Kevin was there. Orders came out wrong, had to ask for more water, had to ask to have empty plates bussed, Michelle and Tracay got beverage refills in child cafe cups, ordered a group dessert-got 9 plates for 4 people and no forks however he did want to sing happy birthday for no reason, took 3 trys to get the bill right..but he was friendly and polite.


 the birthday thing was too funny.....i guess he jsut assumed we had a special occassion since we ordered the signature desert. heck no, we just wanted some chocolate!   He brought like 5 other servers over to sing and they were all a little setback when we said we had no birthday.    It was classic.



Minnie Lor said:


> So this new update answered some questions for me. I was thinking of getting to DHS at 7:30/7:45 (park closes at 8) and go see Osborne Lights. Thought I'd meander a bit and slowly make my way out and to the entrance by 9.
> 
> hmmmm, think, think (done in my best Winnie impression)


i am wondering this too....

we have 7:25pm ADRs for Sci Fi.   I know they tend to run late there.   Should I try and get our ADR a bit earlier instead?  I just fear not making it to the front of the park by 9pm for the party.   what happens if we are a bit late?  will there be a 'grace period', i wonder?  i am sure that info will come soon.  

Nicole- i am so sorry for the house drama continuing.  Just when you think you are good to go, he has to be a complete, well can't say it here.  but yes, that curling iron belongs somewhere else and searing hot too!


----------



## scarlett873

I think Jen and I are planning to spend the whole say at MGM/DHS the day of the party. No park hopping for us...so we'll be good and ready to meet up at the front gate by 9pm! 

I have to get my rides in on RnR and ToT!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> I think Jen and I are planning to spend the whole say at MGM/DHS the day of the party. No park hopping for us...so we'll be good and ready to meet up at the front gate by 9pm!
> 
> I have to get my rides in on RnR and ToT!



I'll actually be able to enjoy the rides instead of wrestling with kids.


----------



## ADP

cocowum said:


> Hey George, Thanks for the info.  Do you think this is going to interfere with our 5:00 CP ADR?


I was just thinking of this.  Since the Swolphin is so close to the back of EPCOT we could probably leave the podcast taping at 4:30 and still make it to Biergarten by 5:00PM.  Although, I'm cool with whatever you guys decide.


----------



## LMO429

Minnie Lor said:


> So this new update answered some questions for me. I was thinking of getting to DHS at 7:30/7:45 (park closes at 8) and go see Osborne Lights. Thought I'd meander a bit and slowly make my way out and to the entrance by 9.
> 
> hmmmm, think, think (done in my best Winnie impression)



I made dinner reservations at 50s prime time for 750pm..i figured this solved the problem of what to do for the hour from when the park closes to the tsm event


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> OK.  You can be my friend.  I was going to say no, but when you offered the hairbrush I got so excited.  It will match my curling iron.





I good one Nicole.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I thought lions hunted the elderly and weak. Cougars hunt more youthful and virile prey.



You seem to be forgetting who you are dealing with here.


Come here little boy!


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> that and a can of glitter would get you a Bibbity Bobbety Boutique if disney starts franchising.




Hey now that is not a bad idea!
Nicole do you have a can of glitter?


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I thought the same thing about our MVMCP tickets....just because the venue is booked for 5 hours, doesn't mean there will be 5 hours of planned activities. I'm guessing there will be an hour or two at the end to mingle.




I was thinking the same thing.
However we are going to try and get a later ADR time if possiable for that night.


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> I know but do we want to miss the "_mingling_"? Is Vanessa worth it?



Alicia that's a hard one to call. WOW!!!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> More than likely you after DATW and Mission:Space orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sleep with one eye open.



You've learned well my dear!


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> My very favorite "moot" reference has got to be Joey from Friends.
> 
> It's a moo point...you know...like a cow's opinion...



You stole my line. No fair!

You have been busy little bees today. I spent my day in a seminar on copyright issues in education. Intersting, but a waste of time.

I am clearly way behind in the post count and will need to spend the evening catching up.


----------



## sshaw10060

I just saw that Crystal Palace is down for rehab during our January visit and they will be serving breakfast at Liberty Tree instead.  I quite enjoy CP. Do you think LT is worth the hastle?


----------



## firsttimemom

that''s a tough one. I loooove CP, although I've never had breakfast there. Wonder what LTT is serving for breakfast. Were you looking for a good breakfast in/near the MK or specifically looking for a character breakfast?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Update posted on OP concerning sign-up forms going out to Dreams Unlimited Travel Clients.


----------



## AnneR

I'm back...

Good meeting at the school.

Kat you seem very chipper.  I think you had a better nap than I did.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Hey now that is not a bad idea!
> Nicole do you have a can of glitter?



If she doesn't I surely do.


----------



## firsttimemom

WebmasterJohn said:


> Update posted on OP concerning sign-up forms going out to Dreams Unlimited Travel Clients.


----------



## DVCsince02

WebmasterJohn said:


> *UPDATE 10/15/2009 - Dreams Unlimited Travel clients will be receiving an email somtime today/tomorrow with a link to sign-up for the event.  Please use the link provided in the email to sign-up and do not share the link with anyone else - not because we do not want anyone else to see it - but becuase each form is coded based on the type of reservation you booked.  The form you get will not work for everyone.
> 
> We will give DU clients a day or two to sign-up and then we are going to publish the sign-up form for the general public.  Based on interest in this event so far we do not anticipate turning anyone away, however if we underestimated the attendance we may have to turn off sign-ups at some point.
> 
> Everyone else will be allowed to sign-up afterwards.  We will link to the sign-up form from this page as well as announce it on the podcast AND have a page on the DIS linking to it.*



Thanks John!


----------



## sshaw10060

firsttimemom said:


> that''s a tough one. I loooove CP, although I've never had breakfast there. Wonder what LTT is serving for breakfast. Were you looking for a good breakfast in/near the MK or specifically looking for a character breakfast?



My son and wife both love Pooh, but I assume they will use the regular LTT characters. Thought about Chef Mickeys, but we are eating there in November.  I like to get in the park before opening for pictures.


----------



## jeanigor

WebmasterJohn said:


> Update posted on OP concerning sign-up forms going out to Dreams Unlimited Travel Clients.


----------



## sshaw10060

I wonder if there are details about Fridays event in the sign-up e-mail?


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I wonder if there are details about Fridays event in the sign-up e-mail?



Good Question!!!!


----------



## AnneR

No additional information in the email.  The sign up form just indicates a seminar intended to be half day.  No details yet.

I can't submit mine yet because for some reason, my daughter is not on the reservation and I can't edit the number of individuals.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> My son and wife both love Pooh, but I assume they will use the regular LTT characters. Thought about Chef Mickeys, but we are eating there in November.  I like to get in the park before opening for pictures.



Well, you've got to eat somewhere, right? So might as well do it and get into the park early.


----------



## Annette_VA

AnneR said:


> No additional information in the email.  The sign up form just indicates a seminar intended to be half day.  No details yet.
> 
> I can't submit mine yet because for some reason, my daughter is not on the reservation and I can't edit the number of individuals.



Ooh, emails are going out already?  I'm going to wear out the send/receive button!


----------



## firsttimemom

maybe it's going out in order of # of posts in the last DAP thread


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Would Paul insert a drooling smiley after Vanessa????


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> maybe it's going out in order of # of posts in the last DAP thread



or maybe its self preservation for my dreams agent.

She could either be aware of my post count

or she knows she has to hound me to get the information she needs so she is starting early.


----------



## shellyminnie

Annette_VA said:


> Ooh, emails are going out already?  I'm going to wear out the send/receive button!



Me too Annette!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Don't know if this is posted but the DU are ready for DAP sign-up. Wahoo!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Minnie Lor said:


> Don't know if this is posted but the DU are ready for DAP sign-up. Wahoo!!



Oh man! I thought I'd be the first to post. Oh well! I'm going to DAP, I'm going to DAP.


----------



## Castaway Dave

Just finished filling out the form and received the confirmation email. I'm officially in. WOO HOO!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Castaway Dave said:


> Just finished filling out the form and received the confirmation email. I'm officially in. WOO HOO!



My link didn't work.


----------



## TXYankee

No DU/DAP e-mail for me yet.

I must be chopped liver.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Mine link didn't work.



My link worked but the number in my party is wrong.  I need to add my daughter for TSM.


----------



## tiggerbell




----------



## Minnie Lor

Minnie Lor said:


> My link didn't work.



But I'm a smart cookie. I copied the address in the email (that wasn't the link) into a word doc and removed the hyperlink. Then I took that info and copied back into the address bar. Voila! I'm in.


----------



## hideeh

It will probably be a couple days before I get mine. Tracy is still away, right? 

No worries...


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> But I'm a smart cookie. I copied the address in the email (that wasn't the link) into a word doc and removed the hyperlink. Then I took that info and copied back into the address bar. Voila! I'm in.


----------



## Daisuke

w00t!..my mom booked my flight with her yesterday~!


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> No DU/DAP e-mail for me yet.
> 
> I must be chopped liver.



Us, tooo.



tiggerbell said:


>







hideeh said:


> It will probably be a couple days before I get mine. Tracy is still away, right?
> 
> No worries...



NO WORRIES? NO WORRIES! What kind of DISer are you?


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> My very favorite "moot" reference has got to be Joey from Friends.
> 
> It's a moo point...you know...like a cow's opinion...



I love Joey.



hideeh said:


> It will probably be a couple days before I get mine. Tracy is still away, right?
> 
> No worries...



Tracy is back on Saturday.  I also have to add my mother in law so I am waiting patiently.


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> Us, tooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO WORRIES? NO WORRIES! What kind of DISer are you?



Todd caught me lying! Does that mean no fun for me?


----------



## georgemoe

Good afternoon peeps. Work meetings and training have me a bit behind today. 



cocowum said:


> Hey George, Thanks for the info.  *Do you think this is going to interfere with our 5:00 CP ADR?*





jeanigor said:


> I thought the same thing about our MVMCP tickets....just because the venue is booked for 5 hours, doesn't mean there will be 5 hours of planned activities. *I'm guessing there will be an hour or two at the end to mingle*.





cocowum said:


> I know but do we want to miss the "_mingling_"? *Is Vanessa worth it?*





ADP said:


> I was just thinking of this.  Since the Swolphin is so close to the back of EPCOT *we could probably leave the podcast taping at 4:30 and still make it to Biergarten by 5:00PM*.  Although, I'm cool with whatever you guys decide.



I have a major multi-quote here. 

No Alicia.
Todd is reading my mind.
Yes Alicia. 
Aaron is on top of it. 4:30 will work.  



Launchpad11B said:


>



My BOY! 

I'll be MIA in a bit for the rest of the night. Finish work, feed and get Deb settled. Poor sick girl.  Hit the bank, grocery store, then visit my local peeps for a couple .


----------



## shellyminnie

hideeh said:


> It will probably be a couple days before I get mine. Tracy is still away, right?
> 
> No worries...



Tracy will be back on Saturday, but she should have someone covering for her who will probably be sending out the email.


My registration is complete and confirmed!!


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> Tracy will be back on Saturday, but she should have someone covering for her who will probably be sending out the email.
> 
> 
> *My registration is complete and confirmed!!*



Braggert says the DVC podchild.


----------



## jeanigor

hideeh said:


> Todd caught me lying! Does that mean no fun for me?



No it means 50 lashes with a wet noodle.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Minnie Lor said:


> So this new update answered some questions for me. I was thinking of getting to DHS at 7:30/7:45 (park closes at 8) and go see Osborne Lights. Thought I'd meander a bit and slowly make my way out and to the entrance by 9.
> 
> hmmmm, think, think (done in my best Winnie impression)



And the email from DU cleared it up a little more. It said "please arrive at the entrance to DHS approximately one hour prior to the event start." "at that time you will be escorted in groups back to the party."


----------



## UrsulasShadow

shellyminnie said:


> Tracy will be back on Saturday, but she should have someone covering for her who will probably be sending out the email.
> 
> 
> My registration is complete and confirmed!!





georgemoe said:


> Braggert says the DVC podchild.



Of course, NOTHING is said about her amazing roommate...


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Braggert says the DVC podchild.



 I wasn't bragging, I was just smart and booked with Dreams! 



UrsulasShadow said:


> Of course, NOTHING is said about her amazing roommate...





Is that better??


----------



## kimisabella

Tracy is our agent too, she had sent out an email before she left saying she would be checking her emails about once a day, but I don't think she said anyone was covering for her.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Is that better??



I see how it is...she gets special treatment for putting up with the old sea witch, eh?


----------



## Minnie Lor

> Originally Posted by Minnie Lor
> So this new update answered some questions for me. I was thinking of getting to DHS at 7:30/7:45 (park closes at 8) and go see Osborne Lights. Thought I'd meander a bit and slowly make my way out and to the entrance by 9.
> 
> hmmmm, think, think (done in my best Winnie impression)





> Originally Posted by Minnie Lor
> And the email from DU cleared it up a little more. It said "please arrive at the entrance to DHS approximately one hour prior to the event start." "at that time you will be escorted in groups back to the party."



So I'll either stay at Epcot a little longer or head to DHS earlier. How much time would you allow for the slow boat to China...umm, I mean the boat from Epcot to DHS?


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> I see how it is...she gets special treatment for *putting up with the old sea witch,* eh?



Are you looking for trouble?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

shellyminnie said:


> I wasn't bragging, I was just smart and booked with Dreams!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that better??



Ahhh, I always feel better after a vigorous genuflection.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I see how it is...she gets special treatment for putting up with the old sea witch, eh?



It helps when your roommate is also your TA and is not in the middle of the ocean!


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Are you looking for trouble?



What? Shelly is going to cause me trouble for calling her names?


----------



## kimisabella

shellyminnie said:


> It helps when your roommate is also your TA and is not in the middle of the ocean!



keep rubbing it in, Shelly


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> What? Shelly is going to cause me trouble for calling her names?



I know people . . .



kimisabella said:


> keep rubbing it in, Shelly



Sorry


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> I know people . . .



Small minds discuss people.
Average minds discuss events.
Great minds discuss ideas.


----------



## sshaw10060

UrsulasShadow said:


> Ahhh, I always feel better after a vigorous genuflection.



How did she get to be your roommate? Did she promise to bring the TiVO?  

I would have booked with DU, but the only way I could get a room at Pop was to book through Orbitz.


----------



## jeanigor

jeanigor said:


> Small minds discuss people.
> Average minds discuss events.
> Great minds discuss ideas.



Like the idea of going to DAP with all my computernut friend people.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sshaw10060 said:


> How did she get to be your roommate? Did she promise to bring the TiVO?
> 
> I would have booked with DU, but the only way I could get a room at Pop was to book through Orbitz.



Ixnay on the ivoTay, Scottie!  I'll whup your heinie at TSM!  That's technology I can handle.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Small minds discuss people.
> Average minds discuss events.
> Great minds discuss ideas.



Oh, I have ideas . . .  I just can't discuss them on a family board!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

jeanigor said:


> Small minds discuss people.
> Average minds discuss events.
> Great minds discuss ideas.





jeanigor said:


> Like the idea of going to DAP with all my computernut friend people.



And Twisted Minds discuss their own quoted posts....


----------



## shellyminnie

sshaw10060 said:


> How did she get to be your roommate? Did she promise to bring the TiVO?
> 
> I would have booked with DU, but the only way I could get a room at Pop was to book through Orbitz.



That wouldn't help her Scott, I don't have a Tivo either


----------



## shellyminnie

UrsulasShadow said:


> And Twisted Minds discuss their own quoted posts....


----------



## sshaw10060

All right everyone time to move into the 21st century and get a TiVO.  They are life altering.


----------



## jeanigor

UrsulasShadow said:


> And Twisted Minds discuss their own quoted posts....



I think that ranks up there as one of the most favorite things you've said to me.....


----------



## tiggerbell

sshaw10060 said:


> All right everyone time to move into the 21st century and get a TiVO. They are life altering.


 

I concur.  Best. Invention. EVER.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I concur.  Best. Invention. EVER.



Gonna have to disagree slightly. I think the Baconator is the best invention ever.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Gonna have to disagree slightly. I think the Baconator is the best invention ever.


 

You do realize there's a reason that rhymes with "Widowmaker", right?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

...leave in AM for 2 days at AK, 5 days on the Wonder, 2 days at Food & Wine...Up to 5 B-I-G bags 

Of course we are taking goodies down this trip for Ferris's walk, Halloween Costumes, Fish Extender Gifts, and some pre-positioned goodies we will leave in FL for DAP 

Wish I had room to smuggle in a few of you guys as well  

Egads... I have not packed the booze yet!!!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

So looks like it's Castle Dream Lights at MK on Saturday then wrapping it up to head to DHS.


----------



## jen3003

jeanigor said:


> Gonna have to disagree slightly. I think the Baconator is the best invention ever.



OMG Todd.  I would be sick!


----------



## Madi100

On a bright note to my day...  it went better than Madi's.  She got sent to the principal's office.  For some, the pricinipal's office might seem tame compared to what the future holds.  But, I guarantee this day will never be forgotten in her life.  She was crying when she got to the car after school   She has a notebook with her friends that they write stuff back and forth to each other.  Silly things like what do you want your first job to be.  What's your favorite class.  A parent called the school and said that there are "lawsuit worthy" things being said in it.  I'm sad for her.  But, lesson learned.  There is another girl at school that also has a notebook.  Wonder if she got questioned.  Tough week for Madi in the growing up department.  I wouldn't want to be 12 again.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> You do realize there's a reason that rhymes with "Widowmaker", right?



I meant Bacon Wave...but the Baconator just looked so good once I googled for a pic....








TheBeadPirate said:


> ...leave in AM for 2 days at AK, 5 days on the Wonder, 2 days at Food & Wine...Up to 5 B-I-G bags
> 
> Of course we are taking goodies down this trip for Ferris's walk, Halloween Costumes, Fish Extender Gifts, and some pre-positioned goodies we will leave in FL for DAP
> 
> Wish I had room to smuggle in a few of you guys as well
> 
> Egads... I have not packed the booze yet!!!!!!!



We'll miss you Mama!!! Don't drink WDW dry please.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> On a bright note to my day...  it went better than Madi's.  She got sent to the principal's office.  For some, the pricinipal's office might seem tame compared to what the future holds.  But, I guarantee this day will never be forgotten in her life.  She was crying when she got to the car after school   She has a notebook with her friends that they write stuff back and forth to each other.  Silly things like what do you want your first job to be.  What's your favorite class.  A parent called the school and said that there are "lawsuit worthy" things being said in it.  I'm sad for her.  But, lesson learned.  There is another girl at school that also has a notebook.  Wonder if she got questioned.  Tough week for Madi in the growing up department.  I wouldn't want to be 12 again.



Aww. Please give her a hug for me. And perhaps a Root Beer Float.


----------



## shellyminnie

TheBeadPirate said:


> ...leave in AM for 2 days at AK, 5 days on the Wonder, 2 days at Food & Wine...Up to 5 B-I-G bags
> 
> Of course we are taking* goodies down this trip for Ferris's walk*, Halloween Costumes, Fish Extender Gifts, and some pre-positioned goodies we will leave in FL for DAP
> 
> Wish I had room to smuggle in a few of you guys as well
> 
> Egads... I have not packed the booze yet!!!!!!!





Have a safe trip!! See you Saturday!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Small minds discuss people.
> Average minds discuss events.
> Great minds discuss ideas.



Thanks Eleanor


----------



## tiggerbell

Madi100 said:


> On a bright note to my day... it went better than Madi's. She got sent to the principal's office. For some, the pricinipal's office might seem tame compared to what the future holds. But, I guarantee this day will never be forgotten in her life. She was crying when she got to the car after school  She has a notebook with her friends that they write stuff back and forth to each other. Silly things like what do you want your first job to be. What's your favorite class. A parent called the school and said that there are "lawsuit worthy" things being said in it. I'm sad for her. But, lesson learned. There is another girl at school that also has a notebook. Wonder if she got questioned. Tough week for Madi in the growing up department. I wouldn't want to be 12 again.


 

Ah, yes, I remember the "don't put it in writing if you don't want it held against you later" lesson... 



Current trip report aside, of course...


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Ah, yes, I remember the "don't put it in writing if you don't want it held against you later" lesson...
> 
> 
> 
> Current trip report aside, of course...



Its just the facts...


----------



## DisneyKevin

jeanigor said:


> I meant Bacon Wave...but the Baconator just looked so good once I googled for a pic....



Todd found a picture of a bacon loom.

Is this easier then laying it on a paper towel?????


----------



## fakereadhed

Bacon in a Box gets my vote.






I am so stinkin excited about DAP I can't stand it.


----------



## cocowum

Ok so looks like I missed some big news while at the grocery store.  My computer is still not working. I hope to have it back tomorrow. 

From what I'm reading, it looks like no one who used Tracy as an agent, has received an email yet, right?

So, I have time, right? No need to panic?


----------



## DisneyKevin

To Tracy's clients....

Sorry....she's away. The event will probably be completely filled before she gets back.







Ok....seriously....there is room for ALL Dreams Unlimited TRavel clients and we are well aware of Tracy's absence.

She has someone covering for her while she's gone.

Now....take a deep breath. Stop abusing the send / receive button and trust us.

Better?


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Ok so looks like I missed some big news while at the grocery store.  My computer is still not working. I hope to have it back tomorrow.
> 
> From what I'm reading, it looks like no one who used Tracy as an agent, has received an email yet, right?
> 
> So, I have time, right? No need to panic?



No need to panic? You of all people should have a contingency plan!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DisneyKevin said:


> To Tracy's clients....
> 
> Sorry....she's away. The event will probably be completely filled before she gets back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....seriously....there is room for ALL Dreams Unlimited TRavel clients and we are well aware of Tracy's absence.
> 
> She has someone covering for her while she's gone.
> 
> Now....take a deep breath. Stop abusing the send / receive button and trust us.
> 
> Better?



I would have let 'em sweat it a little longer....just sayin'...


----------



## jeanigor

UrsulasShadow said:


> I would have let 'em sweat it a little longer....just sayin'...



Yeah, it would save me from going to the sauna, and I could stand to loose that extra 5 pounds before the party....


----------



## Madi100

DisneyKevin said:


> To Tracy's clients....
> 
> Sorry....she's away. The event will probably be completely filled before she gets back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....seriously....there is room for ALL Dreams Unlimited TRavel clients and we are well aware of Tracy's absence.
> 
> She has someone covering for her while she's gone.
> 
> Now....take a deep breath. Stop abusing the send / receive button and trust us.
> 
> Better?




Can there just be room for me, please


----------



## Madi100

tiggerbell said:


> Ah, yes, I remember the "don't put it in writing if you don't want it held against you later" lesson...
> 
> 
> 
> Current trip report aside, of course...



Yeah, except there is nothing mean in it.  There worst part in it is them talking about "girl" stuff.  Many times we've covered the don't put it in writing thing.


----------



## tiggerbell

Here's something no one needs to know - 1/2 of an 8" funnel cake is 12 WW points!

So essentially, 1 funnel cake is more calories than most people need in a day!

  Stupid Weight Watchers!


I gotta go look up corn dogs!!!   ---->  (5)


----------



## tiggerbell

Madi100 said:


> Yeah, except there is nothing mean in it. There worst part in it is them talking about "girl" stuff. Many times we've covered the don't put it in writing thing.


 

Actually - mine wasn't "mean" stuff... it was "naughty" stuff... funny story, can't tell it here... if I get my DAP (TAP) invite, I'll tell anyone who wants to know THEN!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Actually - mine wasn't "mean" stuff... it was "naughty" stuff... funny story, can't tell it here... if I get my DAP (TAP) invite, I'll tell anyone who wants to know THEN!



Tell me it didn't involve Rick Springfield's tooshy?


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Tell me it didn't involve Rick Springfield's tooshy?


 
Pre-Rick.  And no tushie.


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> On a bright note to my day...  it went better than Madi's.  She got sent to the principal's office.  For some, the pricinipal's office might seem tame compared to what the future holds.  But, I guarantee this day will never be forgotten in her life.  She was crying when she got to the car after school   She has a notebook with her friends that they write stuff back and forth to each other.  Silly things like what do you want your first job to be.  What's your favorite class.  A parent called the school and said that there are "lawsuit worthy" things being said in it.  I'm sad for her.  But, lesson learned.  There is another girl at school that also has a notebook.  Wonder if she got questioned.  Tough week for Madi in the growing up department.  I wouldn't want to be 12 again.



Nicole - so sorry Madi had a tough week.  12 is such a hard age - I have one of them.  I expect she never thought a notebook that she and her friends chatted through would be the center of such a storm.  My guess is being singled out and going to the principals office were really hard for her.

Give her a hug for me.


----------



## cocowum

DisneyKevin said:


> To Tracy's clients....
> 
> Sorry....she's away. The event will probably be completely filled before she gets back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....seriously....there is room for ALL Dreams Unlimited TRavel clients and we are well aware of Tracy's absence.
> 
> She has someone covering for her while she's gone.
> 
> Now....take a deep breath. Stop abusing the send / receive button and trust us.
> 
> Better?


Kevin, did you really think think we weren't going to freak out?  I thought you knew us better than that. 


jeanigor said:


> No need to panic? You of all people should have a contingency plan!



True, but my contingency plan was contingent upon me having access to my email.


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> So looks like it's Castle Dream Lights at MK on Saturday then wrapping it up to head to DHS.



I wish we had time for spectro. I think it starts at 7 that night. But I'd be afraid of cutting it too close.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> On a bright note to my day...  it went better than Madi's.  She got sent to the principal's office.  For some, the pricinipal's office might seem tame compared to what the future holds.  But, I guarantee this day will never be forgotten in her life.  She was crying when she got to the car after school   She has a notebook with her friends that they write stuff back and forth to each other.  Silly things like what do you want your first job to be.  What's your favorite class.  A parent called the school and said that there are "lawsuit worthy" things being said in it.  I'm sad for her.  But, lesson learned.  There is another girl at school that also has a notebook.  Wonder if she got questioned.  Tough week for Madi in the growing up department.  I wouldn't want to be 12 again.



poor thing! Do you know who the parent is that complained? And was there really any lawsuit-worth things being said? I find it hard to believe madi would do that.


----------



## kathrna

Hello all!  I put my mum on a plane headed back to CA.  We'll see her next month at D-Land.  I just wanted to say hey, as I need to get back to the boys b/c it's my Reece's birthday.  I think a call to the pizza man is in order.  Then Carvel ice cream cake!  Oh YUM! 

Scott, sorry you had to have it out w/ another intern.

Nicole, the house seller is a true 'tard.  No other words for it.  

Todd, it's good to see you posting again.

Anne, sorry that you didn't get the nap you wanted.  I've been missing my naps w/my mom here.  It's nice to have someone to shop with who actually enjoys it.

George, please give Deb my regards.  I hope that she will feel better soon.  You're so nice to do all those errands.  Do you do them regularly or just when she's down for the count?  

John, thanks for the updates!

Mindy, good work in getting your emails out!  I'm confirmed!  The boys are soooo excited.  Oooops, I mean my Escorts.  --I'm never seen alone.

Tracey, I'm glad that you had a good time regardless of clueless new waiter.  Have fun on the walk on Saturday!  

I LOVED Rick Springfield on GH.  He was to die for!  Then Ricky Martin and his locks of hair came to DAYS and I forgot all about him.  It was a long crush!  

Oh, so many many things I read on the last bajillion pages.  

OK, back to the birthday boy.   Peace out!


----------



## Minnie Lor

tiggerbell said:


> Here's something no one needs to know - 1/2 of an 8" funnel cake is 12 WW points!
> 
> So essentially, 1 funnel cake is more calories than most people need in a day!
> 
> Stupid Weight Watchers!
> 
> 
> I gotta go look up corn dogs!!!   ---->  (5)



That's good to know.


----------



## Justin Jett

Madi100 said:


> On a bright note to my day...  it went better than Madi's.  She got sent to the principal's office.  For some, the pricinipal's office might seem tame compared to what the future holds.  But, I guarantee this day will never be forgotten in her life.  She was crying when she got to the car after school   She has a notebook with her friends that they write stuff back and forth to each other.  Silly things like what do you want your first job to be.  What's your favorite class.  A parent called the school and said that there are "lawsuit worthy" things being said in it.  I'm sad for her.  But, lesson learned.  There is another girl at school that also has a notebook.  Wonder if she got questioned.  Tough week for Madi in the growing up department.  I wouldn't want to be 12 again.



So sorry to hear this. People have really gotten "lawsuit happy" in the last 10-15 year. It is a shame!


----------



## cocowum

ADP said:


> I was just thinking of this.  Since the Swolphin is so close to the back of EPCOT we could probably leave the podcast taping at 4:30 and still make it to Biergarten by 5:00PM.  Although, I'm cool with whatever you guys decide.





georgemoe said:


> Good afternoon peeps. Work meetings and training have me a bit behind today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a major multi-quote here.
> 
> No Alicia.
> Todd is reading my mind.
> Yes Alicia.
> Aaron is on top of it. 4:30 will work.
> 
> 
> 
> My BOY!
> 
> I'll be MIA in a bit for the rest of the night. Finish work, feed and get Deb settled. Poor sick girl.  Hit the bank, grocery store, then visit my local peeps for a couple .



Ok George. Sounds good to me. and Paul. 



shellyminnie said:


> Tracy will be back on Saturday, but she should have someone covering for her who will probably be sending out the email.
> 
> 
> My registration is complete and confirmed!!







fakereadhed said:


> Bacon in a Box gets my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so stinkin excited about DAP I can't stand it.




Mmmm, I love bacon in a box.  8 slices ready in 1:00 minute.


----------



## Justin Jett

Eventful Day today:

I finally got my letter sent to Pete. Also, got my parents and I signed up for the TSM party.

I am going down in November to practice TSM. I've never tried it before.


----------



## cocowum

*I just got the email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             ​*


----------



## sshaw10060

UrsulasShadow said:


> Ixnay on the ivoTay, Scottie!  I'll whup your heinie at TSM!  That's technology I can handle.



Bring it on! And only my mother can call me Scottie!


----------



## sshaw10060

tiggerbell said:


> Here's something no one needs to know - 1/2 of an 8" funnel cake is 12 WW points!
> 
> So essentially, 1 funnel cake is more calories than most people need in a day!
> 
> Stupid Weight Watchers!
> 
> 
> I gotta go look up corn dogs!!!   ---->  (5)



Remember the Disney food has no calories that's what makes it so magical (and taste like lemon sweat)


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Remember the Disney food has no calories that's what makes it so magical (and taste like lemon sweat)



The calories, I'm not worried about.  It's the fat/saturated fat that concerns me.  It'll send my cholesterol through the roof.  Oh, my heart.


----------



## sshaw10060

kathrna said:


> The calories, I'm not worried about.  It's the fat/saturated fat that concerns me.  It'll send my cholesterol through the roof.  Oh, my heart.



All lipids at WDW are heart healthy. It's in the small print on the bottom of the menus.


----------



## mazdabug

Woohoo got my weekend free and ready for this event. Where do i sign the dotted line?


----------



## Annette_VA

cocowum said:


> *I just got the email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             ​*



Jealous!!

Has anyone that's staying @ the Swan or Dolphin gotten an email yet?


----------



## Renysmom

3guysandagal said:


> More than likely you after DATW and Mission:Space orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sleep with one eye open.



You sleep ???? 



katscradle said:


> You seem to be forgetting who you are dealing with here.
> 
> 
> Come here little boy!







sshaw10060 said:


> All right everyone time to move into the 21st century and get a TiVO.  They are life altering.



I could never live without my DVR .. Its a must have forever.



jeanigor said:


> Gonna have to disagree slightly. I think the Baconator is the best invention ever.



Oh that burger is dreadfully large.  I can't imagine



Madi100 said:


> Can there just be room for me, please



Me too??



firsttimemom said:


> I wish we had time for spectro. I think it starts at 7 that night. But I'd be afraid of cutting it too close.



In all my trips I have yet to see Spectro... One year maybe it will work out.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Just filled my form thingy out.


----------



## Annette_VA

Renysmom said:


> In all my trips I have yet to see Spectro... One year maybe it will work out.


  gasp!

Kelly - you must do it next trip. It's my favorite!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I'm back...
> 
> Good meeting at the school.
> 
> Kat you seem very chipper.  I think you had a better nap than I did.



Well I was very chipper, and I had a great nap.
However since I have gotten up a couple of things have happened which I won't go into. One is concerning DAP.
I feel like packing things in and just disappearing.
It's not worth the fight.
I just don't want to be this unhappy.
Sorry to vent. 

Came here hoping to be cheered up.
But I think I am just going to feel worse.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DAP form thing was a nice ending to my day.    Felt like crap and had to wait for the car to be re fixed.   Luckily one of my mommy friends rescued me halfway through the obnoxious car dealer wait.   Now onto my bath.


Oh on a side note my son came home from preschool with this disgusting dirty stuffed giraffe and we have to do stuff with it.  Eeeewww where else has this thing been.   I put it in a ziplock.   He thinks it is ok since I punched airholes in the bag.  Dont tell.  he he he.


----------



## sshaw10060

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> DAP form thing was a nice ending to my day.    Felt like crap and had to wait for the car to be re fixed.   Luckily one of my mommy friends rescued me halfway through the obnoxious car dealer wait.   Now onto my bath.
> 
> 
> Oh on a side note my son came home from preschool with this disgusting dirty stuffed giraffe and we have to do stuff with it.  Eeeewww where else has this thing been.   I put it in a ziplock.   He thinks it is ok since I punched airholes in the bag.  Dont tell.  he he he.



Better than my kid who took a dump in his pants today. My wife got a ziploc bag full of poopy clothes when she picked him up.


----------



## NancyIL

kathrna said:


> The calories, I'm not worried about.  It's the fat/saturated fat that concerns me.  It'll send my cholesterol through the roof.  Oh, my heart.



It's not the fat I'm concerned about...it's the SUGAR!


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> How did she get to be your roommate? Did she promise to bring the TiVO?
> 
> I would have booked with DU, but the only way I could get a room at Pop was to book through Orbitz.



No worries I am not in either, but DH, boys and babysitter are.


----------



## Renysmom

Annette_VA said:


> gasp!
> 
> Kelly - you must do it next trip. It's my favorite!



I know Annette... Every time I want to see it something has happened.. rain, canceled at last minute, etc... Maybe during DAP I will finally see it


----------



## kymickeyfan717

DVC has posted info on their website about the Merry Mixer. 

*Merry Member Mixer*
Celebrate the holiday season by mixing and mingling with all your Disney Vacation Club neighbors. This complimentary Member event will be held at the International Gateway entrance to Epcot® every Friday in December from 3 to 5 p.m. Remember to bring your Member I.D.  it's required for admission.

The whole family is invited for an afternoon of festive fun, such as Disney character photo opportunities, an activity area just for kids and a merry special giveaway. We'll also be decking the halls and enjoying light refreshments.

This event is just one of the many perks of a Disney Vacation Club Membership  and our holiday gift to you.

We look forward to seeing you there!


This event is held on the first four Thursdays in December: 

December 3
December 10
December 17
December 24
I'm planning on going...


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> On a bright note to my day...  it went better than Madi's.  She got sent to the principal's office.  For some, the pricinipal's office might seem tame compared to what the future holds.  But, I guarantee this day will never be forgotten in her life.  She was crying when she got to the car after school   She has a notebook with her friends that they write stuff back and forth to each other.  Silly things like what do you want your first job to be.  What's your favorite class.  A parent called the school and said that there are "lawsuit worthy" things being said in it.  I'm sad for her.  But, lesson learned.  There is another girl at school that also has a notebook.  Wonder if she got questioned.  Tough week for Madi in the growing up department.  I wouldn't want to be 12 again.




Right now I know how she feels.
You must remember being 12.
Take it easy mom, and just calmly explain what you have the problem with.


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Ok so looks like I missed some big news while at the grocery store.  My computer is still not working. I hope to have it back tomorrow.
> 
> From what I'm reading, it looks like no one who used Tracy as an agent, has received an email yet, right?
> 
> So, I have time, right? No need to panic?




No, Tracy is our TA, and John got his email!


----------



## tiggerbell

I came home to an e-mail from Tracy! 

SO Todd and I are officially signed up for *TODD-a-Palooza!!!!! *


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> Here's something no one needs to know - 1/2 of an 8" funnel cake is 12 WW points!
> 
> So essentially, 1 funnel cake is more calories than most people need in a day!
> 
> Stupid Weight Watchers!
> 
> 
> I gotta go look up corn dogs!!!   ---->  (5)




Just lose extra pounds before the trip, so you can overindulge that night.
That's what I was planning on doing.


----------



## sshaw10060

I just had a moment of weakness and changed our DAP flights so we arrive at 1:30 instead of 8:30 on Thursday.  Seemed like a really good use of $100 at the time. Plus I just realized that MVMCP is that night. There goes another $100. Oh well it's only money right?


----------



## Renysmom

tiggerbell said:


> I came home to an e-mail from Tracy!
> 
> SO Todd and I are officially signed up for *TODD-a-Palooza!!!!! *



Yea... Hopefully I can report the same thing in a day or so...


----------



## geffric

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just filled my form thingy out.


 


tiggerbell said:


> I came home to an e-mail from Tracy!


 

yep, filled in the form and hit the right button tp send it.. yeah!!


----------



## fakereadhed

tiggerbell said:


> Here's something no one needs to know - 1/2 of an 8" funnel cake is 12 WW points!
> 
> So essentially, 1 funnel cake is more calories than most people need in a day!
> 
> Stupid Weight Watchers!
> 
> 
> I gotta go look up corn dogs!!!   ---->  (5)



La, la, la! Can't hear you....


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> I came home to an e-mail from Tracy!
> 
> SO Todd and I are officially signed up for *TODD-a-Palooza!!!!! *





Todd-A-Palooza here we come!

I got mine earlier this afternoon.


----------



## kswm30b

We're signed up!  Can't wait!


----------



## bannermouse

Checked my email and had received from Tracy the sign up sheet for Toy Story 2.0 for December 12th!!!!  They are also trying to line up a partial day of seminars and the podcast taping!!!!!

Bannermouse


----------



## pixidustmom

Not sure where I have been but I just saw this. I was staying away a bit lately as things can be changed on my trip, but keeping on the positive side is what is getting me going. 
So I don't have my email yet. Tracey is our TA. I hope to get it soon though.


----------



## catycatcat4

Awesome! one question do you have to pay right when you sign up?


----------



## bannermouse

The sign up sheet is initially going to those who registered for the December 11-13th weekend thru Dreams Unlimited.  Once all those people have signed up, it will be opened up to others; I am sure the Podcast crew will announce how and when on these boards

Bannermouse


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Looks like we're going to make the events except the Podcast, which is a bummer, but I cannot justify the $200 plus to delay our flight a couple of hours.  

Looking forward to all the fun stuff we get to do, though.


----------



## sshaw10060

Quiet here tonight. Anne where are you? I thought we had planned our own little party.


----------



## kathrna

mmmmmm cake!  Carvel ice cream cake.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm celebrating which is amazing since I spent $2800 on a new furnace today. I'm warm tonight (finally) and I used my Disney Visa so that's anothe 428 on my rewards card. Sick, I know.


----------



## bannermouse

I signed up today also for the Toy Story 2.0  Got so excited I forgot about this sticky and opened a new thread on the podcast board.  Wondered how I was the first one to note the invitation.  Oh well, there were only 6 or 7 ahead of me here.

Bannermouse


----------



## hideeh

We are all signed up!   

Nothing to worry about...except the noodle lashes.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sshaw10060 said:


> I just had a moment of weakness and changed our DAP flights so we arrive at 1:30 instead of 8:30 on Thursday.  Seemed like a really good use of $100 at the time. Plus I just realized that MVMCP is that night. There goes another $100. Oh well it's only money right?



OMG......JetBlue???? Tell me you're not on my flight!  Trash talking is gonna start early!


----------



## sshaw10060

Don't worry we're on Southwest out of Providence for this flight. Jetblue was a lot more $$. Smack talk will have to wait for our arrival at MCO.


----------



## NancyIL

Mary Jo said:


> Looks like we're going to make the events except the Podcast, which is a bummer, but I cannot justify the $200 plus to delay our flight a couple of hours.
> 
> Looking forward to all the fun stuff we get to do, though.



I'll look forward to seeing you there, Mary Jo!


----------



## chirurgeon

I don't have my email yet. I am booked at the Dolphin.  Anyone else at the Swan/Dolphin get their email?

Kim


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> Well I was very chipper, and I had a great nap.
> However since I have gotten up a couple of things have happened which I won't go into. One is concerning DAP.
> I feel like packing things in and just disappearing.
> It's not worth the fight.
> I just don't want to be this unhappy.
> Sorry to vent.
> 
> Came here hoping to be cheered up.
> But I think I am just going to feel worse.


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> Well I was very chipper, and I had a great nap.
> However since I have gotten up a couple of things have happened which I won't go into. One is concerning DAP.
> I feel like packing things in and just disappearing.
> It's not worth the fight.
> I just don't want to be this unhappy.
> Sorry to vent.
> 
> Came here hoping to be cheered up.
> But I think I am just going to feel worse.



Can I do anything to help you?



katscradle said:


> No worries I am not in either, but DH, boys and babysitter are.



Are you not booked?



kymickeyfan717 said:


> DVC has posted info on their website about the Merry Mixer.
> 
> *Merry Member Mixer*
> Celebrate the holiday season by mixing and mingling with all your Disney Vacation Club neighbors. This complimentary Member event will be held at the International Gateway entrance to Epcot® every Friday in December from 3 to 5 p.m. Remember to bring your Member I.D.  it's required for admission.
> 
> The whole family is invited for an afternoon of festive fun, such as Disney character photo opportunities, an activity area just for kids and a merry special giveaway. We'll also be decking the halls and enjoying light refreshments.
> 
> This event is just one of the many perks of a Disney Vacation Club Membership  and our holiday gift to you.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you there!
> 
> 
> This event is held on the first four Thursdays in December:
> 
> December 3
> December 10
> December 17
> December 24
> I'm planning on going...



Brandie, it's on the spreadsheet!



Mary Jo said:


> Looks like we're going to make the events except the Podcast, which is a bummer, but I cannot justify the $200 plus to delay our flight a couple of hours.
> 
> Looking forward to all the fun stuff we get to do, though.



Can't wait to see you MJ!


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> Don't worry we're on Southwest out of Providence for this flight. Jetblue was a lot more $$. Smack talk will have to wait for our arrival at MCO.



see you at baggage claim! We get in around the same time from BWI


----------



## Annette_VA

chirurgeon said:


> I don't have my email yet. I am booked at the Dolphin.  Anyone else at the Swan/Dolphin get their email?
> 
> Kim



I asked the same question earlier. 

According to FB, Teresa's in GA, so that may have something to do with it


----------



## sshaw10060

I call a weather foul.  It is snowing outside my window right now.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Can I do anything to help you?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not booked?




No that was John's smart plan.
It was more important to him that someone else be sure to get in.
I have known about this for quite a while now.
I don't know why it has upset me so.
But this combined with other things that are going on at home have me really upset.
Now there is a possablity that I will not get in.
Well so be it, I can't change things now.
Hope everyone enjoys TSM.


----------



## Renysmom

sshaw10060 said:


> I call a weather foul.  It is snowing outside my window right now.



   It's not even Halloween...


----------



## katscradle

Thank you for letting me express myself.
Thanks for your concern and support.
There is nothing anyone can do now.
The chips will fall where they land.


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> No that was John's smart plan.
> It was more important to him that someone else be sure to get in.
> I have known about this for quite a while now.
> I don't know why it has upset me so.
> But this combined with other things that are going on at home have me really upset.
> Now there is a possablity that I will not get in.
> Well so be it, I can't change things now.
> Hope everyone enjoys TSM.



Don't you dare talk like that!  You will be able to get in, and you are going to have a great time


----------



## sshaw10060

katscradle said:


> No that was John's smart plan.
> It was more important to him that someone else be sure to get in.
> I have known about this for quite a while now.
> I don't know why it has upset me so.
> But this combined with other things that are going on at home have me really upset.
> Now there is a possablity that I will not get in.
> Well so be it, I can't change things now.
> Hope everyone enjoys TSM.



Don't worry. You'll get in.  John said there is plenty of space for all.  There are a lot of DVC owners that didn't book through DU either.  Hope everything else works out.


----------



## ILoveDisney-Angie

So excited about this.  I would love to meet fellow DISers!


----------



## Debbie-TN

I am sooooo excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Quiet here tonight. Anne where are you? I thought we had planned our own little party.



I'm here now Scott - the girls had the computer for a while.  Time to go shopping for another computer.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie, it's on the spreadsheet!


Uh...it says Thursdays...we don't get in until Friday...


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Uh...it says Thursdays...we don't get in until Friday...



Doh!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> see you at baggage claim! We get in around the same time from BWI



Liz - When is your flight?  I traveling from BWI as well.


----------



## DisneyKevin

As there is already a stickie at the top of this board....I am going to merge these together.


----------



## catycatcat4

Grrrrrrr i probably wont be  able to go (toy story party) cuz my dad thinks is company cristmass party is that night and i would not be able to go with a friend cuz im the baby sitter lol


----------



## AnneR

DisneyKevin said:


> As there is already a stickie at the top of this board....I am going to merge these together.



You've got me lost Kevin.  I thought this was the sticky thread?


----------



## AnneR

Now I can really celebrate.  I got the problem with my daughter fixed.  All set for Todd-A-Palooza.


----------



## pixidustmom

Got mine tonight. I am now all signed up.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> You've got me lost Kevin.  I thought this was the sticky thread?



That's from the other thread Kevin merged into this one, which is the sticky


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> That's from the other thread Kevin merged into this one, which is the sticky



I was so very confused - my in box was not indicated new posts to this thread but there were two pages of them - now it makes sense.


----------



## m_kasch

hi, i'm new here.  i'm going to be arriving in Disney on the 11th, and was super excited to hear about the party on the 12th!!  i'm staying on DVC points...so i'm wondering how to sign up for this party, since I don't have a ressie through DU this time?  it would be so exciting to go to!!  thanks!!


----------



## ADP

kymickeyfan717 said:


> DVC has posted info on their website about the Merry Mixer.
> 
> *Merry Member Mixer*
> Celebrate the holiday season by mixing and mingling with all your Disney Vacation Club neighbors. This complimentary Member event will be held at the International Gateway entrance to Epcot® every Friday in December from 3 to 5 p.m. Remember to bring your Member I.D.  it's required for admission.
> 
> The whole family is invited for an afternoon of festive fun, such as Disney character photo opportunities, an activity area just for kids and a merry special giveaway. We'll also be decking the halls and enjoying light refreshments.
> 
> This event is just one of the many perks of a Disney Vacation Club Membership  and our holiday gift to you.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you there!
> 
> 
> This event is held on the first four Thursdays in December:
> 
> December 3
> December 10
> December 17
> December 24
> I'm planning on going...



Okay...I'm officially confused (it doesn't take much)  !  Is the event on Thursday or Friday???  I assume Thursday since the dates listed are a Thursday.


----------



## AnneR

m_kasch said:


> hi, i'm new here.  i'm going to be arriving in Disney on the 11th, and was super excited to hear about the party on the 12th!!  i'm staying on DVC points...so i'm wondering how to sign up for this party, since I don't have a ressie through DU this time?  it would be so exciting to go to!!  thanks!!



Welcome!

You can tell by this thread that we are all excitedly planning our December trips.

Right now, the sign-ups have been opened for people who have reservations with Dreams Unlimited.  They will open the sign up list to others shortly.  I would watch this thread.  The first post in the thread is where John is posting updated information but I bet that you will see people posting here that they sign ups are open.

Look forward to meeting you at DIS-A-Palooza.


----------



## AnneR

ADP said:


> Okay...I'm officially confused (it doesn't take much)  !  Is the event on Thursday or Friday???  I assume Thursday since the dates listed are a Thursday.



I am with you Aaron - but then again I have totally confused all evening


----------



## figmentfan814

Heard about this from fellow Disers and can't wait for the sign-up to officially open up for the TSM party


----------



## jeanigor

Sounds like it will be a fun time. I am quite sure there will be room for the DVC'ers amongst us.


----------



## AnneR

Evening Todd


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Evening Todd



Going to bed because DP is a pain. He acts worse than the dogs.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Sounds like it will be a fun time. I am quite sure there will be room for the DVC'ers amongst us.



Hope so.. I already hae my plane ticket


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Going to bed because DP is a pain. He acts worse than the dogs.



Nite Todd


----------



## chirurgeon

I'm feeling a little depressed.  I think my reservation got lost.  John PM'd me a while ago saying all the emails went out.  Unfortunately my email with my reservation number is MIA, and when I put my email and name in on the Dreams site, the Dolphin reservation doesn't come up. I know there are going to be enough spots for every one, but I am a worry wart about things like this.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Hope so.. I already have my plane ticket



There are a bunch of folks that do. Those of us that aren't part of the Cool DVC Club, just got WAY OVERLY anxious.


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> I'm feeling a little depressed.  I think my reservation got lost.  John PM'd me a while ago saying all the emails went out.  Unfortunately my email with my reservation number is MIA, and when I put my email and name in on the Dreams site, the Dolphin reservation doesn't come up. I know there are going to be enough spots for every one, but I am a worry wart about things like this.
> 
> Kim



Do you have thing with the number on it?

I am sure it will work out - if needed, we could squeeze you in at POP.  It is just my daughter and I.

But I do snore.


----------



## Renysmom

chirurgeon said:


> I'm feeling a little depressed.  I think my reservation got lost.  John PM'd me a while ago saying all the emails went out.  Unfortunately my email with my reservation number is MIA, and when I put my email and name in on the Dreams site, the Dolphin reservation doesn't come up. I know there are going to be enough spots for every one, but I am a worry wart about things like this.
> 
> Kim



 Kim.. Please don't worry.. You know that John is gonna take care if you and you will be there with all of us.  

Now lay that head on a nice soft pillow and have sweet dreams.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Hope so.. I already hae my plane ticket



John says there is plenty of room


----------



## chirurgeon

AnneR said:


> Do you have thing with the number on it?
> 
> I am sure it will work out - if needed, we could squeeze you in at POP.  It is just my daughter and I.
> 
> But I do snore.



That's the problem, Anne, the email with my reservation number has gone away.  I'm sure John will find it, but I just worry about that sort of thing.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

Renysmom said:


> Kim.. Please don't worry.. You know that John is gonna take care if you and you will be there with all of us.
> 
> Now lay that head on a nice soft pillow and have sweet dreams.



Thanks Kelly.  I know intellectually everything will be all right, but I come from a long line of worriers. I know John will make it all come out right.  He is a Genius after all. 

Kim


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> That's the problem, Anne, the email with my reservation number has gone away.  I'm sure John will find it, but I just worry about that sort of thing.
> 
> Kim



Sometimes I find things in my sent box?

I am sure that John will be able to help you.


----------



## chirurgeon

AnneR said:


> Sometimes I find things in my sent box?
> 
> I am sure that John will be able to help you.



I think the problem is I have been reading my email through my web browser not AOL, and it hasn't saved the older emails. I have gone back to using AOL directly so I can get anything else archived.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Nite Todd



Well, I smacked him on the head and called him a bad dog. He quit licking my hand and went into the other room. At least with the dogs, I only need to look at them or maybe tell them to stop licking....sheesh. Why can't men be as easy to train as dogs?????


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> I think the problem is I have been reading my email through my web browser not AOL, and it hasn't saved the older emails. I have gone back to using AOL directly so I can get anything else archived.
> 
> Kim



Sending pixie dust your way.  Everything will brighten in the morning.

Watching the end of Project Runway.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Well, I smacked him on the head and called him a bad dog. He quit licking my hand and went into the other room. At least with the dogs, I only need to look at them or maybe tell them to stop licking....sheesh. Why can't men be as easy to train as dogs?????




Not sure what to say...

Very interesting description.


----------



## Minnie Lor

catycatcat4 said:


> Grrrrrrr i probably wont be  able to go (toy story party) cuz my dad thinks is company cristmass party is that night and i would not be able to go with a friend cuz im the baby sitter lol



I hope you will be able to attend.


----------



## jeanigor

In eight weeks, a bunch of us will be at Port Orleans Riverside. Hooting and hollerin' with Bob Jackson. Doesn't seem real. Doesn't seem real at all.


----------



## AnneR

In 2 weeks and 6 hours I will be on the way to the airport for my Halloween trip - that is freaking me out.

I'm just super excited about the trip in eight weeks.


----------



## Minnie Lor

8 weeks from tonight, I'll be dining at Beaches and Cream followed by Illuminations at Epcot.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> In 2 weeks and 6 hours I will be on the way to the airport for my Halloween trip - that is freaking me out.
> 
> I'm just super excited about the trip in eight weeks.



I loved my Halloween trip last. We had a blast at F&W and MNSSHP.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> In eight weeks, a bunch of us will be at Port Orleans Riverside. Hooting and hollerin' with Bob Jackson. Doesn't seem real. Doesn't seem real at all.


Eight weeks from now, a few of us will be trying to get a few hours sleep before our flights to Orlando!


----------



## LMO429

Minnie Lor said:


> 8 weeks from tonight, I'll be dining at Beaches and Cream followed by Illuminations at Epcot.




the burgers at beach and cream are so awesome! probably the best hamburger I had in a long time   a close second would be the bubba burger jalapeno burger! YUM! Im hungry now


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I loved my Halloween trip last. We had a blast at F&W and MNSSHP.



This is the third year for the girls and I - we love it.  I have two brothers and their families joining us - it is killing me.  The plans keep changing.  Yesterday one brother called me ready to cancel because he didn't know what park we were going to which day.  Today, I find out the other one is coming in 6 hours earlier - I am now trying to change our ADR at Ohanas from a group of 5 to a group of 9.  I am freaking.


----------



## TXYankee

Hi.. I am never on at night,,,anything happen since 5 pm?


----------



## AnneR

TXYankee said:


> Hi.. I am never on at night,,,anything happen since 5 pm?



Do you count celebrating signing up as something happening?





Then yes


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> Eight weeks from now, a few of us will be trying to get a few hours sleep before our flights to Orlando!



Sorry. You'll be there on Friday and everyone else will have a hangover.



LMO429 said:


> the burgers at beach and cream are so awesome! probably the best hamburger I had in a long time   a close second would be the bubba burger jalapeno burger! YUM! Im hungry now



I've never been. I'm looking forward to a burger and a shake.



AnneR said:


> This is the third year for the girls and I - we love it.  I have two brothers and their families joining us - it is killing me.  The plans keep changing.  Yesterday one brother called me ready to cancel because he didn't know what park we were going to which day.  Today, I find out the other one is coming in 6 hours earlier - I am now trying to change our ADR at Ohanas from a group of 5 to a group of 9.  I am freaking.



Oh my - I'd be freaking too. I guess just go with the flow and the let the chips fall.


----------



## jeanigor

I think that the Wine and Dine half marathon might push me over into getting an annual pass in December....


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Sorry. You'll be there on Friday and everyone else will have a hangover.



My hangover would be on Saturday, after DATW Super-sized.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> My hangover would be on Saturday, after DATW Super-sized.



No hangover here. Can't drink anymore at least not very much.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I think that the Wine and Dine half marathon might push me over into getting an annual pass in December....



AP Holder here

One problem - you make more trips - 4 trips this year.

I think it has made our park touring more relaxed - because we know we are making several trips, we are very laid back - but we are rope drop people.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> No hangover here. Can't drink anymore at least not very much.



I think it'll be more from Mission: Space Orange than the liquor.


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Everyone!  I am now in Orlando. 

It looks like the rain may have followed me from Kentuckiana to Texas and now to Florida (at least for tomorrow in some areas ).

I think I won the Guess when the TSM Sign-up would take place, since I said it would happen while I was on Vacation.  I got my email (thanks Tracy) and have filled out my sign-up form.  

Good Night.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Okay, I'm off to bed. Can't stay up too late now that I'm a working girl again. Chat with you all while I'm at work tomorrow. I have a feeling that tomorrow is my last slow day.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> My hangover would be on Saturday, after DATW Super-sized.



I'm planning on having a great time at DATW but I am not planning on a hangover.


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am now in Orlando.
> 
> It looks like the rain may have followed me from Kentuckiana to Texas and now to Florida (at least for tomorrow in some areas ).
> 
> I think I won the Guess when the TSM Sign-up would take place, since I said it would happen while I was on Vacation.  I got my email (thanks Tracy) and have filled out my sign-up form.
> 
> Good Night.



Sorry about the rain but Hey! you're in Disney.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Okay, I'm off to bed. Can't stay up too late now that I'm a working girl again. Chat with you all while I'm at work tomorrow. I have a feeling that tomorrow is my last slow day.



Nite Lorie - chat with you tomorrow.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am now in Orlando.
> 
> It looks like the rain may have followed me from Kentuckiana to Texas and now to Florida (at least for tomorrow in some areas ).
> 
> I think I won the Guess when the TSM Sign-up would take place, since I said it would happen while I was on Vacation.  I got my email (thanks Tracy) and have filled out my sign-up form.
> 
> Good Night.



Glad you made it Tracey.  Raining in Maryland as well - all day today, tomorrow and Saturday is what is forecasted.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I think it'll be more from Mission: Space Orange than the liquor.



Is that the spinning side? I went on the non-spinning and didn't really like it.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Glad you made it Tracey.  Raining in Maryland as well - all day today, tomorrow and Saturday is what is forecasted.



Yeah, we haven't seen sunshine in a week and more rain on it's way. 

Okay, now I'm really off to bed.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Is that the spinning side? I went on the non-spinning and didn't really like it.



Don't know. I've never been on it. My college program ended during its construction.


----------



## AnneR

I think the orange side is the spinning side.

I can't ride that side sober without getting nausous.  No way with a drink or two.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> In eight weeks, a bunch of us will be at Port Orleans Riverside. Hooting and hollerin' with Bob Jackson. Doesn't seem real. Doesn't seem real at all.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Well, I smacked him on the head and called him a bad dog. He quit licking my hand and went into the other room. At least with the dogs, I only need to look at them or maybe tell them to stop licking....sheesh. Why can't men be as easy to train as dogs?????



I don't know, but if you figure out how to train them could you do me the favor of letting me know!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> In eight weeks, a bunch of us will be at Port Orleans Riverside. Hooting and hollerin' with Bob Jackson. Doesn't seem real. Doesn't seem real at all.



I can't wait for that!


----------



## AnneR

Evening Kat!
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> I think the problem is I have been reading my email through my web browser not AOL, and it hasn't saved the older emails. I have gone back to using AOL directly so I can get anything else archived.
> 
> Kim



I print out all of my reservations plus hand write them in a notebook. I am worried that something like this will happen. 
If you have the payment/deposit info then that will give John a place to start looking. They will get it figured out. Sending some pixie dust your way Kim.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I can't wait for that!



Did John tell you I called? I tried your cell but it said the call couldn't be completed as dialed.


----------



## AnneR

I'll see everyone in the morning.  I done in.


----------



## jeanigor

Holy smokes, it's near midnight and I have to work in the morning too.  Where did the night go??? Have a good night everyone and see you in the morning!!!


----------



## YachtClubWoman

I was not sure where to post this question. 

Does anyone know if the notification for Dreams clients with 2 nights on that weekend qualify for a room only booking or do you need to book a package with tickets and dining?

Thanks


----------



## cocowum

YachtClubWoman said:


> I was not sure where to post this question.
> 
> Does anyone know if the notification for Dreams clients with 2 nights on that weekend qualify for a room only booking or do you need to book a package with tickets and dining?
> 
> Thanks



A package is not required. 


   I'm so excited!


----------



## YachtClubWoman

thanks - have links gone out yet? I have not received anything from my Dreams agent yet but I don't want to be a pest.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Did John tell you I called? I tried your cell but it said the call couldn't be completed as dialed.



Yes at 12:00!
I will call you tomorrow or later today now.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Why can't men be as easy to train as dogs?????



A question we all struggle with.  If you ever find the answer please share


----------



## Annette_VA

chirurgeon said:


> I'm feeling a little depressed.  I think my reservation got lost.  John PM'd me a while ago saying all the emails went out.  Unfortunately my email with my reservation number is MIA, and when I put my email and name in on the Dreams site, the Dolphin reservation doesn't come up. I know there are going to be enough spots for every one, but I am a worry wart about things like this.
> 
> Kim



  They've all gone out?  I still haven't gotten mine    Off to PM someone...


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> I'm here now Scott - the girls had the computer for a while.  Time to go shopping for another computer.



Sorry Anne, DS woke up coughing his head off and it took a few hours to get him to back to sleep.



jeanigor said:


> Going to bed because DP is a pain. He acts worse than the dogs.



Did he puke all over your new leather sofa? That's what one of my dogs did last night.


I just called WDW dine to make reservations for our January trip. Managed to get dinner at Le Cellier then the computers crashed. My agent was on of it. As soon as he noticed the system was acting weird he finalized the reservation. About 2 minutes later the system had crashed. I'll call from work to get the rest of my ressies.

I woke up to a dusting of snow. That's just not right in the middle of October.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Did he puke all over your new leather sofa? That's what one of my dogs did last night.



First, the dog puke. Then the kid poop. What next?



sshaw10060 said:


> I woke up to a dusting of snow. That's just not right in the middle of October.



Agreed. Just not right at all!


----------



## Minnie Lor

YachtClubWoman said:


> thanks - have links gone out yet? I have not received anything from my Dreams agent yet but I don't want to be a pest.



Yes I believe so. I'd contact your DU TA today especially since it's Friday.


----------



## OKW Lover

LMO429 said:


> the burgers at beach and cream are so awesome! probably the best hamburger I had in a long time   a close second would be the bubba burger jalapeno burger! YUM! Im hungry now



We used to swear by the B&C burgers, rating them the best on property.  Then we found the Dolphin Fountain.  Better by far.



jeanigor said:


> I think it'll be more from Mission: Space Orange than the liquor.



Another candidate is the new Sum of All Thrills.  Val & I went by it yesterday just to see it and there's no way I'm doing that.  Don't know how Kathy did it.  Interesting to watch the whole thing work.


----------



## LMO429

sshaw10060 said:


> Sorry Anne, DS woke up coughing his head off and it took a few hours to get him to back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he puke all over your new leather sofa? That's what one of my dogs did last night.
> 
> 
> I just called WDW dine to make reservations for our January trip. Managed to get dinner at Le Cellier then the computers crashed. My agent was on of it. As soon as he noticed the system was acting weird he finalized the reservation. About 2 minutes later the system had crashed. I'll call from work to get the rest of my ressies.
> 
> I woke up to a dusting of snow. That's just not right in the middle of October.




The online reservation system is down as well. I am trying to push up my chef mickeys reservation to a later time but I know its never going to happen just going to keep trying!


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Another candidate is the new Sum of All Thrills.  Val & I went by it yesterday just to see it and there's no way I'm doing that.  Don't know how Kathy did it.  Interesting to watch the whole thing work.



Hmmmm. I think that's a challenge!


----------



## Renysmom

sshaw10060 said:


> Sorry Anne, DS woke up coughing his head off and it took a few hours to get him to back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he puke all over your new leather sofa? That's what one of my dogs did last night.
> 
> 
> I just called WDW dine to make reservations for our January trip. Managed to get dinner at Le Cellier then the computers crashed. My agent was on of it. As soon as he noticed the system was acting weird he finalized the reservation. About 2 minutes later the system had crashed. I'll call from work to get the rest of my ressies.
> 
> I woke up to a dusting of snow. That's just not right in the middle of October.



Sorry your son is sick, that is never fun and your are so right.. Snow in October is just very wrong and makes me worry about what kind of winter we are all if for...


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Everyone!  I just wanted to pop in this morning before I head to the parks.  I am going to DHS first this morning and then to MK this afternoon.  Dining at Whispering Canyon tonight.  I have done lunch there before but I want to see the show.  They don't do the show during lunch.


----------



## AnneR

Morning all!
I slept in this morning
This does not happen often, I must have been really tired.

To all those with snow, please don't give my nasty weatherman any ideas.  But please be careful.

I got my confirmation email this morning.


----------



## LMO429

YachtClubWoman said:


> thanks - have links gone out yet? I have not received anything from my Dreams agent yet but I don't want to be a pest.



dont panic I thought on the original post of this thread it said the emails were going out yesterday and today.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  I just wanted to pop in this morning before I head to the parks.  I am going to DHS first this morning and then to MK this afternoon.  Dining at Whispering Canyon tonight.  I have done lunch there before but I want to see the show.  They don't do the show during lunch.



Morning Tracey - 

Love Whispering Canyon.. You will have a great time!!  Enjoy


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> First, the dog puke. Then the kid poop. What next?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I am a little afraid to go home after work today.


----------



## AnneR

Have a great day in the parks today Tracey!.  Two weeks and that will be me - not sure I will have the computer with me though.


----------



## Shan-man

I see that Post #1 says that TSM party attendees will be escorted back from the DHS gate at 9pm... is that a one time, make or break time? I have a 7:20p ressie at California Grill (8pm fireworks) and cannot imagine making it to DHS before 9:30. Am I just out of luck?

TIA,


----------



## DVCsince02

ADP said:


> Okay...I'm officially confused (it doesn't take much)  !  Is the event on Thursday or Friday???  I assume Thursday since the dates listed are a Thursday.



Hmmm, I will call member services.  I think that is why I put it on the spreadsheet.  Verbiage says Friday, dates listed are Thursday.



scarlett873 said:


> Eight weeks from now, a few of us will be trying to get a few hours sleep before our flights to Orlando!







AnneR said:


> I'm planning on having a great time at DATW but I am not planning on a hangover.



Does anyone _plan_ on a hangover?


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Liz - When is your flight?  I traveling from BWI as well.



we're on the 11:15 out of BWI. I wanted to leave earlier, but that gives us time to get the kids to school so 1 less morning for my parents to have to try to get them up and going.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> we're on the 11:15 out of BWI. I wanted to leave earlier, but that gives us time to get the kids to school so 1 less morning for my parents to have to try to get them up and going.



I'm on the 9:50 on Thursday (Air Train


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> AP Holder here
> 
> One problem - you make more trips - 4 trips this year.
> 
> I think it has made our park touring more relaxed - because we know we are making several trips, we are very laid back - but we are rope drop people.



That's why I want an AP- so I can make more trips! Haven't quite convinced DH yet, though.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> Did he puke all over your new leather sofa? That's what one of my dogs did last night.



At least it was leather!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.   It is Friday.   Whoo Hooo.


----------



## OKW Lover

AnneR said:


> AP Holder here
> 
> One problem - you make more trips - 4 trips this year.



How is that a problem?


----------



## scarlett873

Okay...now I can say that eight weeks from this very moment...I will have arrived in Orlando!! And I'll be waiting for my BFF to arrive...

Morning kids!


----------



## AnneR

OKW Lover said:


> How is that a problem?



Just a problem for the wallet


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Okay...I'm officially confused (it doesn't take much)  !  Is the event on Thursday or Friday???  I assume Thursday since the dates listed are a Thursday.





DVCsince02 said:


> Hmmm, I will call member services.  I think that is why I put it on the spreadsheet.  Verbiage says Friday, dates listed are Thursday.



They were originally on Thursdays but changed to Fridays last year. For whatever reason they just went back to Thursdays. Maybe because Christmas falls on a Friday this year? 




jeanigor said:


> Going to bed because DP is a pain. He acts worse than the dogs.





jeanigor said:


> Well, I smacked him on the head and called him a bad dog. He quit licking my hand and went into the other room. At least with the dogs, I only need to look at them or maybe tell them to stop licking....sheesh. Why can't men be as easy to train as dogs?????



Have you tried calling him SCOTT! BAD SCOTT!  (Jaime's Scott not our Scott.) 



tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  I just wanted to pop in this morning before I head to the parks.  I am going to DHS first this morning and then to MK this afternoon.  *Dining at Whispering Canyon tonight*.  I have done lunch there before but I want to see the show.  They don't do the show during lunch.



Hi Tracey. Have a good time and let us know about WC.


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all.  Inspection went well last night.  One minor issue that he really can't not fix.  His shower has leaked and caused damage on one wall in the basement.  It has caused a minor mold issue that if he doesn't take care of, it will get huge.  But, it's minor enough as fixing drywall.  

BUT THE CURLING IRON WAS NOT THERE.  Should I call the deal off???


----------



## LMO429

Shan-man said:


> I see that Post #1 says that TSM party attendees will be escorted back from the DHS gate at 9pm... is that a one time, make or break time? I have a 7:20p ressie at California Grill (8pm fireworks) and cannot imagine making it to DHS before 9:30. Am I just out of luck?
> 
> TIA,



I am sure someone from the dreams team can help you better. but from what I read it seems you need to be at the front of hollywood studios about an hour before 9pm.  they are then going to check you in and escort you into the back of hollywood studios.  I would think that come 9:30pm it would be too late to gain entry to the party but then again your "Shanta Claus" so anything is possible


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Inspection went well last night.  One minor issue that he really can't not fix.  His shower has leaked and caused damage on one wall in the basement.  It has caused a minor mold issue that if he doesn't take care of, it will get huge.  But, it's minor enough as fixing drywall.
> 
> BUT THE CURLING IRON WAS NOT THERE.  Should I call the deal off???



Yes. He needs to cough up the curler or you should walk!


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Inspection went well last night.  One minor issue that he really can't not fix.  His shower has leaked and caused damage on one wall in the basement.  It has caused a minor mold issue that if he doesn't take care of, it will get huge.  But, it's minor enough as fixing drywall.
> 
> BUT THE CURLING IRON WAS NOT THERE.  Should I call the deal off???



That's your livelihood.  Hold his hands to the fire.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Yes. He needs to cough up the curler or you should walk!



Me too - or leave the curtains, because some of them are really nice.


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Inspection went well last night.  One minor issue that he really can't not fix.  His shower has leaked and caused damage on one wall in the basement.  It has caused a minor mold issue that if he doesn't take care of, it will get huge.  But, it's minor enough as fixing drywall.
> 
> BUT THE CURLING IRON WAS NOT THERE.  Should I call the deal off???



Are you kidding?  Since he was being a PITA, you should definatley say you want to see that curling iron before you close - you are PAYING for it, after all!!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning

A light snow flurry here in Massachusetts this morning.  YUCK!!!!!!


----------



## kathrna

*Good morning everyone!  We have cloudy skies here in NC, but a bit warmer than the previous two days.  It's supposed to be in teh low 60's.  That's still too chilly for me.  Brrrr.  I don't like cold OR winter OR cold!  
Nicole, he needs to cough up that curling iron.  What else did you get?  The lawn mover and what else?  But no curtains.   He's not the Soup Nazi, he's the house selling Nazi.  "No iron for you!  No curtains for you!  No deal for you!  You pay me lots of money or you GO!  No house for you!
Have a great day.  The grey skies make me sleepy.
Kat, no more crazy talk.  You're going! *


----------



## tiggerbell

OK - nobody tell my boss - but there's nothing in my inbox today, so I'm taking advantage of this unusual happening to work on Todd-a-Palooza's trip report...

Shhhh......


----------



## kathrna

Shan-man said:


> I see that Post #1 says that TSM party attendees will be escorted back from the DHS gate at 9pm... is that a one time, make or break time? I have a 7:20p ressie at California Grill (8pm fireworks) and cannot imagine making it to DHS before 9:30. Am I just out of luck?
> 
> TIA,



Hey Shanta Claus, were you at the train on Saturday?  We saw this Santa and another Santa together, at the same time.  Or is this you in the picture?  My younger DS was so confused.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> OK - nobody tell my boss - but there's nothing in my inbox today, so I'm taking advantage of this unusual happening to work on Todd-a-Palooza's trip report...
> 
> Shhhh......



I'm done with my stuff for the week to. I should start on next week's stuff.....


----------



## kathrna

*Wow, only 35 days 'til we are home bound to CA!  And in only 55 days we'll be getting ready to move from SSR to POP.  Time is passing so fast!  But the deployment drags on!*


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> OK - nobody tell my boss - but there's nothing in my inbox today, so I'm taking advantage of this unusual happening to work on Todd-a-Palooza's trip report...
> 
> Shhhh......



my lips are sealed...

but you have to include me in the report


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> my lips are sealed...
> 
> but you have to include me in the report


 

Maybe I'll even do your parts in *purple* ink!


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Maybe I'll even do your parts in *purple* ink!


----------



## exwdwcm

woo hoo- got my email and registering us all now!


----------



## Renysmom

Shan-man said:


> I see that Post #1 says that TSM party attendees will be escorted back from the DHS gate at 9pm... is that a one time, make or break time? I have a 7:20p ressie at California Grill (8pm fireworks) and cannot imagine making it to DHS before 9:30. Am I just out of luck?
> 
> TIA,



Everything I have read so far also indicates we will need to be at the front of DHS at 8:00 pm or there about.  You just need to decide what you want to do more, or see if you can move that ADR way up.





Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Inspection went well last night.  One minor issue that he really can't not fix.  His shower has leaked and caused damage on one wall in the basement.  It has caused a minor mold issue that if he doesn't take care of, it will get huge.  But, it's minor enough as fixing drywall.
> 
> BUT THE CURLING IRON WAS NOT THERE.  Should I call the deal off???



Absolutely you need your curling iron before you sign away.



tiggerbell said:


> OK - nobody tell my boss - but there's nothing in my inbox today, so I'm taking advantage of this unusual happening to work on Todd-a-Palooza's trip report...
> 
> Shhhh......



I am playing as well, my boss is in a meeting most of the day so i started me cruise pre-trip report and may even get it posted soon 

Two weeks from now I am on my way to the Magic... Disney Magic that is


----------



## WebmasterMike

OK Folks, we booked Airfare yesterday and Booking at the DolFUN Next week.  DAP is a go!!  WooHoo!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> *Wow, only 35 days 'til we are home bound to CA!  And in only 55 days we'll be getting ready to move from SSR to POP.  Time is passing so fast!  But the deployment drags on!*



Lucky girl!



tiggerbell said:


> Maybe I'll even do your parts in *purple* ink!



I  purple ink.


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> OK Folks, we booked Airfare yesterday and Booking at the DolFUN Next week.  DAP is a go!!  WooHoo!!!



I went to hit the "Like" button. Guess I need to step away from the computer...


----------



## DVCsince02

k5jmh said:


> OK Folks, we booked Airfare yesterday and Booking at the DolFUN Next week.  DAP is a go!!  WooHoo!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I went to hit the "Like" button. Guess I need to step away from the computer...


 
Or at least log off of FB once in a while!


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> I went to hit the "Like" button. Guess I need to step away from the computer...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I went to hit the "Like" button. Guess I need to step away from the computer...



I'm off today I can play on the 'puter all I want.

Of course, now that we have the homecoming dress DD15 wants to go shoe shopping.


----------



## AnneR

7 pages until we hit 50 on our new thread


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Or at least log off of FB once in a while!



What fun would that be?



AnneR said:


> I'm off today I can play on the 'puter all I want.
> 
> Of course, now that we have the homecoming dress DD15 wants to go shoe shopping.



I wanna go shoe shopping....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I wanna go shoe shopping....



Come on down!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Come on down!



Am I the next contestant on the Price is Right?


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Am I the next contestant on the Price is Right?



 You can play PLINKO.
That's the only game I remember.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You can play PLINKO.
> That's the only game I remember.



I wanna spin the big wheel!!! And play putt putt. I loved Plinko! I play it at the arcade all the time!


----------



## Madi100

k5jmh said:


> OK Folks, we booked Airfare yesterday and Booking at the DolFUN Next week.  DAP is a go!!  WooHoo!!!



Yay!!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I wanna spin the big wheel!!! And play putt putt. I loved Plinko! I play it at the arcade all the time!



I'm sure I could find a big wheel for you to spin.


----------



## Renysmom

k5jmh said:


> OK Folks, we booked Airfare yesterday and Booking at the DolFUN Next week.  DAP is a go!!  WooHoo!!!



Welcome to the madness!



jeanigor said:


> I went to hit the "Like" button. Guess I need to step away from the computer...



Nice!!!!! 



AnneR said:


> You can play PLINKO.
> That's the only game I remember.



Love Plinko


----------



## scarlett873

I always wanted to be one of Barker's Beauties...although Bob Barker did creep me out...


----------



## sshaw10060

firsttimemom said:


> At least it was leather!



The leather sofa was the best purchase ever for a family with lots of dogs and a toddler.



AnneR said:


> I'm off today I can play on the 'puter all I want.
> Of course, now that we have the homecoming dress DD15 wants to go shoe shopping.



I am so happy I have a boy. Far less drama in the teenage years.

I need to put together a presentation for the Board of Trustees, but am having a failure to launch.  Maybe I'll try Disney Dining again.


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> I always wanted to be one of Barker's Beauties...although Bob Barker did creep me out...



At least he didn't kiss everyone on the lips like Richard Dawson did, he was creepy!!


----------



## TXYankee

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Inspection went well last night.  One minor issue that he really can't not fix.  His shower has leaked and caused damage on one wall in the basement.  It has caused a minor mold issue that if he doesn't take care of, it will get huge.  But, it's minor enough as fixing drywall.
> 
> BUT THE CURLING IRON WAS NOT THERE.  Should I call the deal off???





Ummm...could the Curling Iron somewhere in China be up his "nose"?


----------



## scarlett873

kimisabella said:


> At least he didn't kiss everyone on the lips like Richard Dawson did, he was creepy!!


You got me there...Richard Dawson was creepy! 

My favorite game show host thing ever was actually from a movie. It was European Vacation with Chevy Chase...the host for the game show the Griswolds were on was hilarious! Kissing on the women like that...that has to be one of the best movies ever...


----------



## AnneR

> I am so happy I have a boy. Far less drama in the teenage years.


Drama

Did you say drama with a house full of girls? 


Okay, you're right, we have drama over the simpliest things like who gets the remote, oh what that is DH.  The girls well need I say more.


----------



## tiggerbell

scarlett873 said:


> You got me there...Richard Dawson was creepy!
> 
> My favorite game show host thing ever was actually from a movie. It was European Vacation with Chevy Chase...the host for the game show the Griswolds were on was hilarious! Kissing on the women like that...that has to be one of the best movies ever...


 

My favorite game show was Betty White's Just Men.


----------



## AnneR

Just filled out my survey for the hotel I stayed in at Virginia Beach a couple of weeks ago.  All I can say is that it was not positive


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> My favorite game show was Betty White's Just Men.



I don't remember that one Jaime.


----------



## NancyIL

sshaw10060 said:


> The leather sofa was the best purchase ever for a family with lots of dogs and a toddler.



Our cat would've had a leather sofa in shreds with his claws!


----------



## jeanigor

If I were ship something to the resort, how far in advance should I ship it there?


----------



## aspen37

Shan-man said:


> I see that Post #1 says that TSM party attendees will be escorted back from the DHS gate at 9pm... is that a one time, make or break time? I have a 7:20p ressie at California Grill (8pm fireworks) and cannot imagine making it to DHS before 9:30. Am I just out of luck?
> 
> TIA,



Hi Santa I mean Shanta,

I think John or Kevin should answer this they are the ones that really know for sure. The only thing I have seen was posted by John saying you need to be out front at 9:00 for entry. Here is what he wrote.



We had a conference call with the event services team helping us with the TSM party this past week and I am really surprised they didn't mention this to us.

If you want to attend TSM you will need to be at the entrance to MGM prior to the party (9PM) and escorted back to the party. No one will be permitted into the TSM party from other areas of the park - only those escorted from the front of the park will be allowed in the party.

We will have some more details soon but you should know you won't have to have park admission for our party as it is after the park closes. We will be sending out credentials to the party. Please don't ask for details as I don't have them yet.
__________________


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> If I were ship something to the resort, how far in advance should I ship it there?



You're asking us for practical trip planning advice?


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> You got me there...Richard Dawson was creepy!
> 
> My favorite game show host thing ever was actually from a movie. It was European Vacation with Chevy Chase...the host for the game show the Griswolds were on was hilarious! Kissing on the women like that...that has to be one of the best movies ever...



Love the Griswolds - those movies are classics!


----------



## kimisabella

tiggerbell said:


> My favorite game show was Betty White's Just Men.



How about the Match Game w/Charles Nelson Riley....loved that guy!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> If I were ship something to the resort, how far in advance should I ship it there?



Depends on your method of shipping. Also the resorts will hold packages for 2 weeks but I don't like to push it. I usuall aim for a day or two before I arrive. I think you can figure it out on UPS site.

Don't forget to put your resort address along with "hold for Todd ____ arriving _______"


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> The leather sofa was the best purchase ever for a family with lots of dogs and a toddler.



YUP! My youngest (kid, not dog) was a spitter so the leather sofa was the best investment. It's starting to look its age, though and I've had my eye on this really nice taupe suede sectional at Pottery Barn. But with 2 kids and 2 beagles I guess I'll have to be content just visiting it at the mall every so often.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Does anyone have any idea how much time I should allow for slow boat from Epcot to DHS on the evening of the party?


----------



## kathrna

Hey, the sun came out!


----------



## firsttimemom

tiggerbell said:


> My favorite game show was Betty White's Just Men.



LOVED that show! I had a huge crush on Steve Sax when I was in HS (2nd baseman for the Dodgers) and he was a frequent guest on the show.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> If I were ship something to the resort, how far in advance should I ship it there?



I shipped a package to POFQ a week before we went down, (UPS) and it got there within 2-3 days.  When we went to pick it up they couldn't find it, I think we may have sent it TOO early.  Maybe 4-5 days before?


----------



## firsttimemom

kathrna said:


> Hey, the sun came out!



what is this *sun* thing to which you refer?


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> Hey, the sun came out!



Us too. Hadn't seen it in awhile. Looked very weird in my house at 7:30. I could actually see without any lights on. I really was like "what's going on?"


----------



## BilltM

scarlett873 said:


> My favorite game show host thing ever was actually from a movie. It was European Vacation with Chevy Chase...the host for the game show the Griswolds were on was hilarious! Kissing on the women like that...that has to be one of the best movies ever...



That was classic!!!  The Griswold's were on "Pig and a Poke" game show.  The host was John Astin who played Gomez on the Addams Family.


----------



## tiggerbell

Minnie Lor said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much time I should allow for slow boat from Epcot to DHS on the evening of the party?


 
My guess would be 45 minutes - depending on who you are, you can walk it faster.



firsttimemom said:


> LOVED that show! I had a huge crush on Steve Sax when I was in HS (2nd baseman for the Dodgers) and he was a frequent guest on the show.


 
You and I may be the only people in the world who remember this show - I don't even think Betty White remembers it!


----------



## Minnie Lor

firsttimemom said:


> what is this *sun* thing to which you refer?



 Yeah - it's a shock to see this bright yellow light coming from the sky.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You're asking us for practical trip planning advice?



well....yeah.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> well....yeah.



Did you see my post? I ship almost everytime.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much time I should allow for slow boat from Epcot to DHS on the evening of the party?



I have found that it takes the same amount of time to walk as ride the boat. 30 minutes-ish...assuming there aren't a bazillion people embarking/disembarking at each stop.


----------



## Minnie Lor

tiggerbell said:


> My guess would be 45 minutes - depending on who you are, you can walk it faster.




Yeah, I can walk faster but love to give my footies a break. We're going commando for 7 days. I need every bit of break I can get. I also love taking the various Disney transportation. It add's to the whole experience.


----------



## aspen37

OKW Lover said:


> We used to swear by the B&C burgers, rating them the best on property.  Then we found the Dolphin Fountain.  Better by far.
> 
> 
> 
> Another candidate is the new Sum of All Thrills.  Val & I went by it yesterday just to see it and there's no way I'm doing that.  Don't know how Kathy did it.  Interesting to watch the whole thing work.





jeanigor said:


> Hmmmm. I think that's a challenge!



I can't wait to try Sum of All Thrills!  



tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  I just wanted to pop in this morning before I head to the parks.  I am going to DHS first this morning and then to MK this afternoon.  Dining at Whispering Canyon tonight.  I have done lunch there before but I want to see the show.  They don't do the show during lunch.




Have a great day Tracey!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Oops, the guy that signs my check is in the area. Be back later.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> well....yeah.



Lorie gave you better advice than I could.

I am still trying to decide if I want to try and find some shiny baubles to share.


----------



## NancyIL

Minnie Lor said:


> Yeah, I can walk faster but love to give my footies a break. We're going commando for 7 days. I need every bit of break I can get. I also love taking the various Disney transportation. It add's to the whole experience.



I was also going to suggest walking - especially after seeing the menu for the TSM party!


----------



## kathrna

I am spending my day doing laundry and packing up summer clothes.  I am coming to accept the fact that if I don't live in Florida it's going to be cold.  So rats, my summer things go in a box.  On a plus or minus note, depending on how you look at it, I pulled out my winter clothes, which I hadn't done in three years (b/c we lived in Florida) and they are too big!  So luckily, when my mom was here this past week we went to JCPenney's and shopped on her associate discount.  YAY!  My oldest DS had no winter wear to speak of, so he got new clothes, too.  Did you all know that they have plus sizes in the little girls department?  I did not.  I got a new winter jacket there that you can wear four different ways.  I liked the plus sizes over there.  They allowed for my "baby hips".   I refuse to pack up my capris as I don't intend on staying away from WDW.  I will need them there!


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Did you see my post? I ship almost everytime.
> 
> No I hadn't I missed it. Thanks for the heads up.





Minnie Lor said:


> Depends on your method of shipping. Also the resorts will hold packages for 2 weeks but I don't like to push it. I usuall aim for a day or two before I arrive. I think you can figure it out on UPS site.
> 
> Don't forget to put your resort address along with "hold for Todd ____ arriving _______"



Tricky caveat. What if the room is not in my name?


----------



## AnneR

Getting ready to go shoe shopping

4 pages til the 50 page mark.  I am just saying.


----------



## sshaw10060

Minnie Lor said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much time I should allow for slow boat from Epcot to DHS on the evening of the party?



I would plan on 45 minutes to an hour.  It is usually quicker, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Tricky caveat. What if the room is not in my name?



Then I'd have _*that*_ name on the package. It's so they know what to do with the package and what room it goes to.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Tricky caveat. What if the room is not in my name?



How big of a box are you shipping?


----------



## Minnie Lor

NancyIL said:


> I was also going to suggest walking - especially after seeing the menu for the TSM party!



Good point. Will have to see how my feet are holding up by then. I usually stick 2 gel inserts into my new balance sneakers. Sometimes I have to take a pain killer for the feet. I have arthritus in one foot due to a break between two toes 15 years ago.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> How big of a box are you shipping?



6' x 3' x 2'. Can't go anywhere without the necessities.


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Inspection went well last night.  One minor issue that he really can't not fix.  His shower has leaked and caused damage on one wall in the basement.  It has caused a minor mold issue that if he doesn't take care of, it will get huge.  But, it's minor enough as fixing drywall.
> 
> BUT THE CURLING IRON WAS NOT THERE.  Should I call the deal off???



What they took the curling iron!!!! 



jeanigor said:


> If I were ship something to the resort, how far in advance should I ship it there?



I sent my box to the Dolphin about 8 days ahead of time. I sent mine FedEx ground.


----------



## sshaw10060

kathrna said:


> How big of a box are you shipping?



The real question is what are you putting in the box.  The tiara collection too big for the carry-on?


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> 6' x 3' x 2'. Can't go anywhere without the necessities.



 SIX FEET? What in the world?


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> 6' x 3' x 2'. Can't go anywhere without the necessities.



That puppies gonna cost some $$$$ to ship since it is considered oversized. Now my imagination is running wild.


----------



## irishdadx4

Is there a phone number for Dreams Unlimited? I need to talk to someone about transferring a trip reservation we made on our own to Dreams Unlimited so we can join the DAP, I sent an email through the generic "reservations@dreamsunlimited.com", but I didn't get s response back, although I concede it might have gotten lost in my email box and deleted. Thanks

Mike


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> 6' x 3' x 2'. Can't go anywhere without the necessities.



six FEET x three FEET X two FEET????  are you sending DP down in a box???


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Tricky caveat. What if the room is not in my name?


 

Darling, if you don't know my name by now...


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Getting ready to go shoe shopping
> 
> 4 pages til the 50 page mark.  I am just saying.



Have fun shoe shopping. I hate shoe shopping. I'm a traditionalist. I don't like weird cluncky heals or pointy toes.I like just normal shoes. I'm looking for a pair of black boots, low heals, to wear with skirts. I went thru 136 of them online and didn't like one pair.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> 6' x 3' x 2'. Can't go anywhere without the necessities.


 

Are you shipping G???


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> The real question is what are you putting in the box.  The tiara collection too big for the carry-on?





Minnie Lor said:


> SIX FEET? What in the world?





sshaw10060 said:


> That puppies gonna cost some $$$$ to ship since it is considered oversized. Now my imagination is running wild.





I actually don't know how large the box will be quite yet, as I have not yet finished collecting things to put in it.
And I am not sure whether to ship, carry on, or check the tiaras.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Have fun shoe shopping. I hate shoe shopping. I'm a traditionalist. I don't like weird cluncky heals or pointy toes.I like just normal shoes. I'm looking for a pair of black boots, low heals, to wear with skirts. I went thru 136 of them online and didn't like one pair.



Not one!!!????


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Tricky caveat. What if the room is not in my name?


Are you sending it to a room you are not staying in?   
Otherwise you are on the reservation.


----------



## scarlett873

Sorry...just needed to vent a little...carry on!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> And I am not sure whether to ship, carry on, or check the tiaras.



Can they be used as a weapon? If yes, then check.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Paging NS1X, Paging NS1X, 

I am going to bring the 2m ht to DAP.  146.550 with a PL of 123.0 sound good?


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> six FEET x three FEET X two FEET????  are you sending DP down in a box???





tiggerbell said:


> Are you shipping G???



Nope. No Party Poopers Allowed. He is most certainly a party pooper extraordinaire.



aspen37 said:


> Are you sending it to a room you are not staying in?
> Otherwise you are on the reservation.



Good point. Even though Jaime is the 'lead' guest, I am still on there somewhere, right?


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> Not one!!!????



Yeah, I'm picky. I don't need fringe, or buckles, or cuffs, or quilting....just plain black low healed boots either in suede or leather.


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> Are you shipping G???


----------



## Minnie Lor

k5jmh said:


> Paging Jeff, Paging Jeff,
> 
> I am going to bring the 2m ht to DAP.  146.550 with a PL of 123.0 sound good?



 Need the key to the code, please.


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> Sorry...just needed to vent a little...carry on!



Ok, so I'm sorry, I don't know this story, but I assume that you've been at this since your log in date for 2 1/2 years and they are still dragging their feet?  I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Minnie Lor

sshaw10060 said:


> I would plan on 45 minutes to an hour.  It is usually quicker, but better safe than sorry.



Thanks! I'm putting that on my spreadsheet to leave Epcot at 7 to be on the safe side. If I get there earlier thatn 8, I can dash in to see Osborne Lights but doubt I'll have alot of time.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Yeah, I'm picky. I don't need fringe, or buckles, or cuffs, or quilting....just plain black low healed boots either in suede or leather.



Good, plain, practical pirate boots.  Got it!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Nope. No Party Poopers Allowed. He is most certainly a party pooper extraordinaire.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Even though Jaime is the 'lead' guest, I am still on there somewhere, right?



When I called and made our ADR's the CM looked it up under my name even thou Kim is the lead on the reservation. I had the reservation number but she looked it up by my name. You are fine with putting your resort, your name, room number, and the day you are checking in on the box you are sending.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I love where I work even when it gets busy. Everyone is so relaxed and so friendly. Everyone (like 95%) waves and smiles or says hello to me.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

kimisabella said:


> How about the Match Game w/Charles Nelson Riley....loved that guy!



Loved match game, I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> I love where I work even when it gets busy. Everyone is so relaxed and so friendly. Everyone (like 95%) waves and smiles or says hello to me.



Then that's a GREAT place to work!!    It makes the day so much more pleasant.


----------



## Renysmom

kimisabella said:


> At least he didn't kiss everyone on the lips like Richard Dawson did, he was creepy!!



Yea he was weird.. is he still alive??



AnneR said:


> Just filled out my survey for the hotel I stayed in at Virginia Beach a couple of weeks ago.  All I can say is that it was not positive



Where did you stay?  I always like to know about bad experiences there since we are often asked about places to stay since we are so close



kimisabella said:


> How about the Match Game w/Charles Nelson Riley....loved that guy!



he was cool.  Loved him in the Ghost and Mrs. Muir


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> Good, plain, practical pirate boots.  Got it!



I hate to wear panty hose so boots with skirts is the way to go.


----------



## scarlett873

kathrna said:


> Ok, so I'm sorry, I don't know this story, but I assume that you've been at this since your log in date for 2 1/2 years and they are still dragging their feet?  I'm so sorry to hear this.


Yes...it's in regards to our adoption. When we began the process, families were waiting maybe a year before getting their referrals. As you can see, we have been waiting (as far as China's concerned) for 2 1/2 years now. And no end in sight. No speed ups...nothing. They are about a year behind us in referrals, so it sounds optimistic, but they really only match families at a pace of about 3-6 days per month. When you have families logged in just about every day of the month, it takes China an ETERNITY to get through one month of referrals. If they continue at the pace they've been going at, we could be waiting another 5 years. It just sucks...and there's nothing we can do about it except pull our paperwork and I'm not ready to do that yet. We've looked into other programs, but we don't qualify (too many divorces between the two of us). 

Not only is the waiting agony, but then we have to keep our papers updated here with our homestudy. Just about yearly...homestudy updates are $400...fingerprinting is $160 (every 12-16 months)...I-600a (immigration-related...allows us to bring her back into the U.S.) is $700 now and that's every 18 months. We get one free renewal with the fingerprinting and I-600a paperwork, but we've used that so this time we pay for it, but next renewal is free. And I sincerely hope that we won't have to pay for this again after that... 

Please don't mis-read this...I am very excited about our adoption plans...it's just so hard to wait...I'm not getting any younger and I'm afraid that by the time we get a referral, I'll be 80. By the time we get this referral, we will have probably aged out of the program, so Dorissa will be an only child. 

Sorry guys...I just have these pity me days with this every now and then. Thanks for the shoulders...


----------



## firsttimemom

tiggerbell said:


> You and I may be the only people in the world who remember this show - I don't even think Betty White remembers it!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Renysmom said:


> Loved him in the Ghost and Mrs. Muir



Loved, Loved, Loved that show.


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> Yes...it's in regards to our adoption. When we began the process, families were waiting maybe a year before getting their referrals. As you can see, we have been waiting (as far as China's concerned) for 2 1/2 years now. And no end in sight. No speed ups...nothing. They are about a year behind us in referrals, so it sounds optimistic, but they really only match families at a pace of about 3-6 days per month. When you have families logged in just about every day of the month, it takes China an ETERNITY to get through one month of referrals. If they continue at the pace they've been going at, we could be waiting another 5 years. It just sucks...and there's nothing we can do about it except pull our paperwork and I'm not ready to do that yet. We've looked into other programs, but we don't qualify (too many divorces between the two of us).
> 
> Not only is the waiting agony, but then we have to keep our papers updated here with our homestudy. Just about yearly...homestudy updates are $400...fingerprinting is $160 (every 12-16 months)...I-600a (immigration-related...allows us to bring her back into the U.S.) is $700 now and that's every 18 months. We get one free renewal with the fingerprinting and I-600a paperwork, but we've used that so this time we pay for it, but next renewal is free. And I sincerely hope that we won't have to pay for this again after that...
> 
> Please don't mis-read this...I am very excited about our adoption plans...it's just so hard to wait...I'm not getting any younger and I'm afraid that by the time we get a referral, I'll be 80. By the time we get this referral, we will have probably aged out of the program, so Dorissa will be an only child.
> 
> Sorry guys...I just have these pity me days with this every now and then. Thanks for the shoulders...



 Brandie... Took my former co-workers just over 3 years and I remember well how agonizing it was for her to wait but it was all worth it when they brought that beautiful baby home.  The same for you I know it will be.  We continue to pray that your wait is a swift wait and we can share your joy sooner than later


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> Yes...it's in regards to our adoption.



I'm sorry that you are having to jump thru hoops. I have a friend that adopted a baby girl from China but that was several years ago. I have another friend just starting the process for a baby from Taiwan.


----------



## scarlett873

Renysmom said:


> Brandie... Took my former co-workers just over 3 years and I remember well how agonizing it was for her to wait but it was all worth it when they brought that beautiful baby home.  The same for you I know it will be.  We continue to pray that your wait is a swift wait and we can share your joy sooner than later


I just looked at our agency's international adoption opportunities. I don't recall ever seeing Taiwan as an option, but it's there now! Hmmmm....additional research may be required on this...


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> Yes...it's in regards to our adoption. When we began the process, families were waiting maybe a year before getting their referrals. As you can see, we have been waiting (as far as China's concerned) for 2 1/2 years now. And no end in sight. No speed ups...nothing. They are about a year behind us in referrals, so it sounds optimistic, but they really only match families at a pace of about 3-6 days per month. When you have families logged in just about every day of the month, it takes China an ETERNITY to get through one month of referrals. If they continue at the pace they've been going at, we could be waiting another 5 years. It just sucks...and there's nothing we can do about it except pull our paperwork and I'm not ready to do that yet. We've looked into other programs, but we don't qualify (too many divorces between the two of us).
> 
> Not only is the waiting agony, but then we have to keep our papers updated here with our homestudy. Just about yearly...homestudy updates are $400...fingerprinting is $160 (every 12-16 months)...I-600a (immigration-related...allows us to bring her back into the U.S.) is $700 now and that's every 18 months. We get one free renewal with the fingerprinting and I-600a paperwork, but we've used that so this time we pay for it, but next renewal is free. And I sincerely hope that we won't have to pay for this again after that...
> 
> Please don't mis-read this...I am very excited about our adoption plans...it's just so hard to wait...I'm not getting any younger and I'm afraid that by the time we get a referral, I'll be 80. By the time we get this referral, we will have probably aged out of the program, so Dorissa will be an only child.
> 
> Sorry guys...I just have these pity me days with this every now and then. Thanks for the shoulders...



Hang in there. I have a co-worker that adopted her son from Russia. They flew over there twice and came home without a baby.  They had really given up when they got a call saying there was a child available. They took a third trip and came home with a wonderful son.  The whole process took them 4 or 5 years, but I know they would do it again in a second.


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> I just looked at our agency's international adoption opportunities. I don't recall ever seeing Taiwan as an option, but it's there now! Hmmmm....additional research may be required on this...



I can also get you the name of the agency that does Taiwan that my friend is using. Usually it's a 6 month to a year process. I have another friend that has used them twice. It's a Christian organization.


----------



## scarlett873

Minnie Lor said:


> I can also get you the name of the agency that does Taiwan that my friend is using. Usually it's a 6 month to a year process. I have another friend that has used them twice. It's a Christian organization.


I think I know what agency it is based on your description...is it a large agency? 

I was just looking on the site for our agency and it looks like we could technically qualify, but the process is a bit different...and the children there may have various special needs...

Still researching...

The waiting sucks, but I know in the end it will be worth it. I don't doubt that. It's just hard to wait now, when all of my friends and family have little ones...


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> I am spending my day doing laundry and packing up summer clothes.  I am coming to accept the fact that if I don't live in Florida it's going to be cold.  So rats, my summer things go in a box.  On a plus or minus note, depending on how you look at it, I pulled out my winter clothes, which I hadn't done in three years (b/c we lived in Florida) and they are too big!  So luckily, when my mom was here this past week we went to JCPenney's and shopped on her associate discount.  YAY!  My oldest DS had no winter wear to speak of, so he got new clothes, too.  Did you all know that they have plus sizes in the little girls department?  I did not.  I got a new winter jacket there that you can wear four different ways.  I liked the plus sizes over there.  They allowed for my "baby hips".   I refuse to pack up my capris as I don't intend on staying away from WDW.  I will need them there!



My Mom bought DD's winter coat at JCP.  She loves it.  Black and pink, zippered inner coat, etc.



jeanigor said:


> 6' x 3' x 2'. Can't go anywhere without the necessities.



That's big enough to fit the body after the murder.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> My Mom bought DD's winter coat at JCP.  She loves it.  Black and pink, zippered inner coat, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> That's big enough to fit the body after the murder.


Note to self...steer clear of Todd and his box...


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> Note to self...steer clear of Todd and his box...



I agree. Any man that needs that much swag to travel is best given his space.


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> Yes...it's in regards to our adoption. When we began the process, families were waiting maybe a year before getting their referrals. As you can see, we have been waiting (as far as China's concerned) for 2 1/2 years now. And no end in sight. No speed ups...nothing. They are about a year behind us in referrals, so it sounds optimistic, but they really only match families at a pace of about 3-6 days per month. When you have families logged in just about every day of the month, it takes China an ETERNITY to get through one month of referrals. If they continue at the pace they've been going at, we could be waiting another 5 years. It just sucks...and there's nothing we can do about it except pull our paperwork and I'm not ready to do that yet. We've looked into other programs, but we don't qualify (too many divorces between the two of us).
> 
> Not only is the waiting agony, but then we have to keep our papers updated here with our homestudy. Just about yearly...homestudy updates are $400...fingerprinting is $160 (every 12-16 months)...I-600a (immigration-related...allows us to bring her back into the U.S.) is $700 now and that's every 18 months. We get one free renewal with the fingerprinting and I-600a paperwork, but we've used that so this time we pay for it, but next renewal is free. And I sincerely hope that we won't have to pay for this again after that...
> 
> Please don't mis-read this...I am very excited about our adoption plans...it's just so hard to wait...I'm not getting any younger and I'm afraid that by the time we get a referral, I'll be 80. By the time we get this referral, we will have probably aged out of the program, so Dorissa will be an only child.
> 
> Sorry guys...I just have these pity me days with this every now and then. Thanks for the shoulders...



  No need to be sorry.  We're all here for you.  It's a hard process.  I've not been through it, but I've heard that it can be difficult.  I think your dedication to this shows a lot about you and your character.  I hope that the ball will begin rolling on their end very soon.  In the mean time just keep your chin up and vent as often as you'd like.


----------



## Annette_VA

Wow, Todd - that's a big box!

Brandie - Sorry to hear how frustrated you are.  Hopefully, you won't have to wait much longer


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Sorry...just needed to vent a little...carry on!







scarlett873 said:


> I just looked at our agency's international adoption opportunities. I don't recall ever seeing Taiwan as an option, but it's there now! Hmmmm....additional research may be required on this...


----------



## cocowum

irishdadx4 said:


> Is there a phone number for Dreams Unlimited? I need to talk to someone about transferring a trip reservation we made on our own to Dreams Unlimited so we can join the DAP, I sent an email through the generic "reservations@dreamsunlimited.com", but I didn't get s response back, although I concede it might have gotten lost in my email box and deleted. Thanks
> 
> Mike



Mike, I would email a dreams agent directly and they will tell you how to transfer the ressie. 

Tracy ~ winotracy

Mindy ~ UrsulasShadow

Kathy ~ Safetymom 





Minnie Lor said:


> Have fun shoe shopping. *I hate shoe shopping*. I'm a traditionalist. *I don't like *weird cluncky heals or *pointy toes*.I like just normal shoes. I'm looking for a pair of black boots, low heals, to wear with skirts. I went thru 136 of them online and didn't like one pair.


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> My Mom bought DD's winter coat at JCP.  She loves it.  Black and pink, zippered inner coat, etc.



Sounds like the same one.  Too bad she's not coming to DAP, we could have been twinsies.  But then again, I don't intend on wearing it in Florida.  But then yet again, last year during Mousefest I was freezing.  I wasn't AT Mousefest, but I was at the parks being left out of the party. Poor me, I didn't make the sign ups.  But I am in for this year.


----------



## Minnie Lor

cocowum said:


>




 yeah that goes against everything you stand for from what I've heard.


----------



## cocowum

Minnie Lor said:


> yeah that goes against everything you stand for from what I've heard.


----------



## chirurgeon

John does it again.  And Teresa too.  They have straightened everything out and I have the email for the party.  I will respond when I get home.  I don't want to do it from the phone.

Brandie, you and Matt have been so patient.   I hope the pixie dust helps and I will send up a few prayers for you and your Princess to be united ASAP.

Kim


----------



## Minnie Lor

chirurgeon said:


> John does it again.  And Teresa too.  They have straightened everything out and I have the email for the party.  I will respond when I get home.  I don't want to do it from the phone.
> 
> Kim



Yay!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Next post should take us to page 50.


----------



## kathrna

chirurgeon said:


> John does it again.  And Teresa too.  They have straightened everything out and I have the email for the party.  I will respond when I get home.  I don't want to do it from the phone.
> 
> Brandie, you and Matt have been so patient.   I hope the pixie dust helps and I will send up a few prayers for you and your Princess to be united ASAP.
> 
> Kim



He IS a genius, you know!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

I am bored. Really bored. The faculty are all in their weekly faculty luncheon, the classes look to be over for the day and the students are making exiting off campus for the weekend. It's very quiet. I may have to go walk the stairs again.


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> OK Folks, we booked Airfare yesterday and Booking at the DolFUN Next week.  DAP is a go!!  WooHoo!!!



Nice Mike! 



jeanigor said:


> I have found that it takes the same amount of time to walk as ride the boat. *30 minutes-ish*...assuming there aren't a bazillion people embarking/disembarking at each stop.



You walking on your hands?


----------



## Minnie Lor

And I'm starving too. I alreadyate my cheese stick and high protein bar. I think it's because of all of the stairs I'm doing.


----------



## sshaw10060

Off to give a lecture on dog and cat sex (don't ask).  I hate givimg the last lecture on Friday since everyone (including me) would rather be somewhere else.


----------



## Minnie Lor

sshaw10060 said:


> Off to give a lecture on dog and cat sex (don't ask).  I hate givimg the last lecture on Friday since everyone (including me) would rather be somewhere else.



Okay, I won't ask.


----------



## Renysmom

Minnie Lor said:


> Next post should take us to page 50.



You took us over 




sshaw10060 said:


> Off to give a lecture on dog and cat sex (don't ask).  I hate givimg the last lecture on Friday since everyone (including me) would rather be somewhere else.



Can't not... I am asking?? WHY??


----------



## Annette_VA

chirurgeon said:


> John does it again.  And Teresa too.  They have straightened everything out and I have the email for the party.  I will respond when I get home.  I don't want to do it from the phone.
> 
> Brandie, you and Matt have been so patient.   I hope the pixie dust helps and I will send up a few prayers for you and your Princess to be united ASAP.
> 
> Kim





John the genius!


----------



## chickie

Hi all.

Hey Lorie. Did you say that you were seeing the sun today? If you have sun now, maybe we'll actually see it by tomorrow. I certainly hope so. These cloudy days make us all a little "cranky". I'm actually hoping our dd's soccer game gets cancelled tonight; it's too chilly and damp for me.


----------



## Minnie Lor

chickie said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hey Lorie. Did you say that you were seeing the sun today? If you have sun now, maybe we'll actually see it by tomorrow. I certainly hope so. These cloudy days make us all a little "cranky". I'm actually hoping our dd's soccer game gets cancelled tonight; it's too chilly and damp for me.



We had the sun from sun up til about 11 am and then it's been gone. Hope you get it and get to keep it longer than we did.


----------



## chickie

Me, too. We haven't seen much sun lately.

Are you from the Springfield area? My nephews are back from their fall break this weekend, from MO State U (I still call it Southwest).

It's nice to see another Missourian here!


----------



## Minnie Lor

chickie said:


> Me, too. We haven't seen much sun lately.
> 
> Are you from the Springfield area? My nephews are back from their fall break this weekend, from MO State U (I still call it Southwest).
> 
> It's nice to see another Missourian here!



I'm in J-town.  My nephew is on his fall break from SLU. He's in his last year of law school there. He loves to rub it in when he eats Ted Drewes or dines on the Hill.


----------



## guynwdm

jeanigor said:


> I actually don't know how large the box will be quite yet, as I have not yet finished collecting things to put in it.
> And I am not sure whether to ship, carry on, or check the tiaras.



Learn from my mistakes in the mailing world.  Make sure you insure and also require someone to sign for it.  Tracking number is key.  My D23 box is history and thinking off all the time and expense of replacing what I can is enough to have taught me a lesson...  (besides I wanna be able to see what is in the box )


----------



## chickie

I graduated from SLU, but it was a LONG time ago.
Yes, we love Ted Drewes, too, but we have only been there once this whole year. Very good frozen custard!

The only time we get to the SW corner of MO is when we go to Branson/Tablerock lake. We usually get there every summer for a few days. We love it down there.


----------



## irishdadx4

cocowum said:


> Mike, I would email a dreams agent directly and they will tell you how to transfer the ressie.
> 
> Tracy ~ winotracy
> 
> Mindy ~ UrsulasShadow
> 
> Kathy ~ Safetymom



Thanks I'll do that  

Mike


----------



## shellyminnie

Ok Catching up!!

@Mike -  It's about time!!

@Todd - um . . .  That's a BIG box!!

@Brandie -  Hang in there!! It will all be worth it in the end!!

@Kim and Annette - glad you were able to get everything straigthned out!!


----------



## AnneR

> Where did you stay? I always like to know about bad experiences there since we are often asked about places to stay since we are so close



The Best Western Oceanfront - just not an oceanfront room - we were across the street attached to the parking garage.  Didn't sleep at all due to noise.


----------



## AnneR

You guys did it, 50 pages!!

I am back two pairs of shoes richer.


----------



## shellyminnie

Ahem . . .new countdown ticker!!


----------



## TXYankee

Just made my final payment for DAP.  There is no turning back now.  Ready or not...here I come!


----------



## tiggerbell

TXYankee said:


> Just made my final payment for DAP. There is no turning back now. Ready or not...here I come!


 

My half of our trip is also paid in full as of this afternoon!


----------



## TXYankee

tiggerbell said:


> My half of our trip is also paid in full as of this afternoon!



Guess I will see you at the POP. (pack light, Todd is shipping alot of stuff)


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Guess I will see you at the POP. (pack light, Todd is shipping alot of stuff)



I would be remiss if I allowed myself to be seen at multiple events in the same outfit. What kind of person do you think I am???


----------



## tiggerbell

TXYankee said:


> Guess I will see you at the POP. (pack light, Todd is shipping alot of stuff)


 
Yes, I'll be the one sleeping in the hall outside Todd's (dressing) room.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I would be remiss if I allowed myself to be seen at multiple events in the same outfit. What kind of person do you think I am???


 

a Famous one?


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Yes, I'll be the one sleeping in the hall outside Todd's (dressing) room.



And you thought Scott brought a lot of clothes. You ain't seen nothing yet. No, No, No. You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Yes, I'll be the one sleeping in the hall outside Todd's (dressing) room.



I'll be sleeping in the hallway too apparently. I've got Mindy and the mumuu's!!


----------



## TXYankee

[/FONT]





tiggerbell said:


> Yes, I'll be the one sleeping in the hall outside Todd's (dressing) room.



Have Todd toss an air matress in the coffin sized shipment and you can sleep in my room!  I would hate to see you sleeping on the walkways!  No halls at the POP


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> You guys did it, 50 pages!!
> 
> I am back two pairs of shoes richer.



Only two  

Alicia... Anne needs lessons....

Only kidding, I need to go shoe shopping. Don't need em, just want them


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> I would be remiss if I allowed myself to be seen at multiple events in the same outfit. What kind of person do you think I am???



Yikes!  Will you even be seen with me?  I'll pack in a carry on and I never pack anything I can't reat at least twice!


----------



## hideeh

TXYankee said:


> Just made my final payment for DAP.  There is no turning back now.  Ready or not...here I come!





tiggerbell said:


> My half of our trip is also paid in full as of this afternoon!



We just paid in full too!


----------



## jeanigor

hideeh said:


> We just paid in full too!



All you do gooders are gonna guilt me into paying early aren't you?


----------



## aspen37

TXYankee said:


> Just made my final payment for DAP.  There is no turning back now.  Ready or not...here I come!





tiggerbell said:


> My half of our trip is also paid in full as of this afternoon!



Kim and I paid off our trip in August.  
I almost forgot to pay off my one night at GF today.  That would have been bad. I paid off POR when I booked it.


----------



## jeanigor

Are PIN codes good on Club/Concierge level reservations?


----------



## cocowum

Renysmom said:


> Only two
> 
> Alicia... Anne needs lessons....
> 
> Only kidding,* I need to go shoe shopping. Don't need em, just want them *



Kelly, you had me at shoe shopping...


----------



## TXYankee

cocowum said:


> Kelly, you had me at shoe shopping...



I really want a pair of scrunchy boots for the fall/winter


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> Are PIN codes good on Club/Concierge level reservations?



Yes, if there is availability.


----------



## cocowum

TXYankee said:


> I really want a pair of scrunchy boots for the fall/winter



Ooooo, all this shoe talk is getting me excited.


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Ooooo, all this shoe talk is getting me excited.



We apologize for any sudden decrease in your bank account Paul. We didn't think it would get this far.


----------



## spaddy

cocowum said:


> Yes, if there is availability.



We had trouble finding anything available on friday night.  We were going to get my mother in law her own room, but ended up just add her to our room.


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> Ooooo, all this shoe talk is getting me excited.


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> We apologize for any sudden decrease in your bank account Paul. We didn't think it would get this far.



Alicia is worth every penny!


----------



## OKW Lover

k5jmh said:


> Paging NS1X, Paging NS1X,
> 
> I am going to bring the 2m ht to DAP.  146.550 with a PL of 123.0 sound good?



Sounds good to me Mike.  It seems to me that there used to be a repeater at WDW on 146.73.  Don't know if its still up be that would be good to try.  I'm going to a ham radio flea market this weekend and it might be time for a new radio to go with the new car.




Minnie Lor said:


> Need the key to the code, please.



Nothing to it.  Mike & I are both ham radio operators.  (Any others out there?)  The 146.55 part is a frequency in megahertz on which we'll listen for each other.  The PL of 123.0 part is a special code that our radio's will be programmed for so that it only unsquelches when there is a signal with that subaudible tone on it.


----------



## kathrna

Todd, are you trying to make it so you have no luggage to check?  Or are you shipping water or the ENTIRE tiarra collection?


----------



## kimisabella

TXYankee said:


> I really want a pair of scrunchy boots for the fall/winter



This is so funny - last weekend I went shopping w/my mother, saw a pair of scunchy boots, with a not too high heel, exactly what I was looking for...but, a little more then I wanted to spend.  So all this week I looked for another pair like them, but of course, couldn't find anything that I liked as much as the first pair.  So... back to the first store I went and I got them.


----------



## tiggerbell

kathrna said:


> Todd, are you trying to make it so you have no luggage to check? Or are you shipping water or the ENTIRE tiarra collection?


 

I'm starting to worry that he's shipping ME and giving the tiaras my plane seat!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Todd, are you trying to make it so you have no luggage to check?  Or are you shipping water or the ENTIRE tiarra collection?





tiggerbell said:


> I'm starting to worry that he's shipping ME and giving the tiaras my plane seat!



I do have my priorities.


----------



## WebmasterMike

OKW Lover said:


> Nothing to it. Mike & I are both ham radio operators. (Any others out there?) The 146.55 part is a frequency in megahertz on which we'll listen for each other. The PL of 123.0 part is a special code that our radio's will be programmed for so that it only unsquelches when there is a signal with that subaudible tone on it.


\

Now this is the code.

.--- . ..-. ..-. --..-- /  -... .-. .. -. --. /  -.-- --- ..- .-. /  .-. .- -.. .. --- /  - --- /  -.. .- .--. .-.-.-


----------



## Launchpad11B

tiggerbell said:


> I'm starting to worry that he's shipping ME and giving the tiaras my plane seat!



I think I'm going with the chomping skull necklace instead of a tiara.


----------



## WebmasterMike

If you are going to DAP, you should click on my sig, below, and check my status.  Just Sayin....


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> \
> 
> Now this is the code.
> 
> .--- . ..-. ..-. --..-- /  -... .-. .. -. --. /  -.-- --- ..- .-. /  .-. .- -.. .. --- /  - --- /  -.. .- .--. .-.-.-



MIKE!! This is a family board!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> MIKE!! This is a family board!


----------



## scarlett873

I have officially finished that stupid class... Don't mind me while I dance around the room...


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> I have officially finished that stupid class... Don't mind me while I dance around the room...



Good job B.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Only two
> 
> Alicia... Anne needs lessons....
> 
> Only kidding, I need to go shoe shopping. Don't need em, just want them



Since we went for homecoming shoes and I walked out with a pair...


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> Since we went for homecoming shoes and I walked out with a pair...


 

Now you have to go to Homecoming... that's the rule!


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Now you have to go to Homecoming... that's the rule!



 This daughter would kill me if I showed up at her homecoming.  Even her friends are afraid of her "evil eye"


----------



## jeanigor

I feel a tad silly right now. Most of the afternoon I have been working on a project that kicks off on Monday. The reason I feel silly is because the files and names of things I have been dealing with are Lion House, Tiger House, Hippo House, Giraffe House, Antelope house, and Rhino House. I have kindergarten songs playing in my head.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Are PIN codes good on Club/Concierge level reservations?



Usually they are.  We stayed Poly concierge for our honeymoon at about 1/2 the rack rate.


----------



## tiggerbell

sshaw10060 said:


> Usually they are. We stayed Poly concierge for our honeymoon at about 1/2 the rack rate.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I feel a tad silly right now. Most of the afternoon I have been working on a project that kicks off on Monday. The reason I feel silly is because the files and names of things I have been dealing with are Lion House, Tiger House, Hippo House, Giraffe House, Antelope house, and Rhino House. I have kindergarten songs playing in my head.



Can we fingerpaint??


----------



## Minnie Lor

OKW Lover said:


> Sounds good to me Mike.  It seems to me that there used to be a repeater at WDW on 146.73.  Don't know if its still up be that would be good to try.  I'm going to a ham radio flea market this weekend and it might be time for a new radio to go with the new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to it.  Mike & I are both ham radio operators.  (Any others out there?)  The 146.55 part is a frequency in megahertz on which we'll listen for each other.  The PL of 123.0 part is a special code that our radio's will be programmed for so that it only unsquelches when there is a signal with that subaudible tone on it.



Got it! Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


>



Do you like piña colavas? And getting caught in the rain?

I'm not much into health food. But I do love champagne....


----------



## AnneR

> Originally Posted by OKW Lover
> Sounds good to me Mike. It seems to me that there used to be a repeater at WDW on 146.73. Don't know if its still up be that would be good to try. I'm going to a ham radio flea market this weekend and it might be time for a new radio to go with the new car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to it. Mike & I are both ham radio operators. (Any others out there?) The 146.55 part is a frequency in megahertz on which we'll listen for each other. The PL of 123.0 part is a special code that our radio's will be programmed for so that it only unsquelches when there is a signal with that subaudible tone on it.
> 
> Got it! Thanks for clearing that up.



Ok I'm on board


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Do you like piña colavas? And getting caught in the rain?
> 
> I'm not much into health food. But I do love champagne....



Do I need to report you to DP?


----------



## NancyIL

sshaw10060 said:


> We stayed Poly concierge for our honeymoon at about 1/2 the rack rate.



We stayed at a Holiday Inn in Kissimmee for ~ $40!   By the way - today is my 27th wedding anniversary.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Do I need to report you to DP?



He's already convinced that I am having some tryst with one of my DIS friends.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> He's already convinced that I am having some tryst with one of my DIS friends.


 

We're not?  I mean, you're not???


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> He's already convinced that I am having some tryst with one of my DIS friends.



Some people just don't get it.

Your tryst is with Disney.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> We're not?  I mean, you're not???



Shhhh!!! Remember....don't put anything in writing!!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Some people just don't get it.
> 
> Your tryst is with Disney.



Who have you been talking to? I thought I paid them off so nothing came out.........


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Who have you been talking to? I thought I paid them off so nothing came out.........



I have my sources.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I feel a tad silly right now. Most of the afternoon I have been working on a project that kicks off on Monday. The reason I feel silly is because the files and names of things I have been dealing with are Lion House, Tiger House, Hippo House, Giraffe House, Antelope house, and Rhino House. I have kindergarten songs playing in my head.



It's not a zoo without a Monkey House.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I have my sources.



If I reply to that....I will only incriminate myself more...


----------



## tiggerbell

georgemoe said:


> It's not a zoo without a Monkey House.


 
Oh, he's adorable!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> If I reply to that....I will only incriminate myself more...


----------



## OKW Lover

k5jmh said:


> \
> 
> Now this is the code.
> 
> .--- . ..-. ..-. --..-- /  -... .-. .. -. --. /  -.-- --- ..- .-. /  .-. .- -.. .. --- /  - --- /  -.. .- .--. .-.-.-



For the morse challenged:
Jeff, bring your radio to dap.  

Will do Mike,
de NS1X


----------



## Renysmom

cocowum said:


> Kelly, you had me at shoe shopping...



I try, I try... I want a pair of croc snow boots, already bought 3 pairs of dress boots.



Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia is worth every penny!




awww. Hearts a'flutter


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> It's not a zoo without a Monkey House.





tiggerbell said:


> Oh, he's adorable!!!!!



George, how did you get a pic from when I was a baby???


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> It's not a zoo without a Monkey House.



He is just too adorable!!


----------



## Madi100

Phew.  Busy day.  Been cleaning house and making cake balls.  Tonight is Madi's birthday party with 13 of her soccer teammates.  We are going bowling.  Maybe I come out of this alive!


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> Phew.  Busy day.  Been cleaning house and making cake balls.  Tonight is Madi's birthday party with 13 of her soccer teammates.  We are going bowling.  Maybe I come out of this alive!



What are cake balls?


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> What are cake balls?



:family board: :family board: :family board: :family board: :family board:


----------



## jen3003

georgemoe said:


> It's not a zoo without a Monkey House.



OMG he is soooo adorable!!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

tiggerbell said:


> Oh, he's adorable!!!!!



Until he throws poop at you or rips your face off.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> If I reply to that....I will only incriminate myself more...



Too late. You're so busted!


----------



## tiggerbell

sshaw10060 said:


> Until he throws poop at you or rips your face off.


 
Eh, I've been married twice - nothing I haven't endured already...


----------



## sshaw10060

tiggerbell said:


> Eh, I've been married twice - nothing I haven't endured already...



Good point. My first wife did worse.


----------



## Dodie

Hi everyone! I looked at my vacation time for the rest of the year last week and decided I'd better use some of it up.  Thus, I had an impromptu Friday vacation day today. The pups and I slept in until 10:00 (unheard of!) and I stayed in my jammies until 1:00 when my friend called to see if I wanted to go get something to eat.  

I'm actually sitting here thinking about putting my jammies back on and it's only 7:25 p.m.  

GREAT DAY!  Much needed mental health break.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> He's already convinced that I am having some tryst with one of my DIS friends.



Just one?


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Hi everyone! I looked at my vacation time for the rest of the year last week and decided I'd better use some of it up.  Thus, I had an impromptu Friday vacation day today. The pups and I slept in until 10:00 (unheard of!) and I stayed in my jammies until 1:00 when my friend called to see if I wanted to go get something to eat.
> 
> I'm actually sitting here thinking about putting my jammies back on and it's only 7:25 p.m.
> 
> GREAT DAY!  Much needed mental health break.



Looove it.  I tried to do the same thing yesterday only the phone would not stop ringing.  Pondering jammies by 7:30.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> He's already convinced that I am having some tryst with one of my DIS friends.


He was never supposed to find out about us...



tiggerbell said:


> We're not?  I mean, you're not???


 You too? Man...he gets around...



AnneR said:


> Some people just don't get it.
> 
> Your tryst is with Disney.


Uh, yeah...that's it...It's with Disney...wink wink nudge nudge



jeanigor said:


> Who have you been talking to? I thought I paid them off so nothing came out.........


You'd better control your sources better...



AnneR said:


> I have my sources.


Watch out for this one...she's resourceful...



jeanigor said:


> If I reply to that....I will only incriminate myself more...


Shhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> What are cake balls?



I second this..what is a cake ball?!


----------



## AnneR

We could start spreading more rumors about Todd's liaisons.


----------



## kathrna

NancyIL said:


> We stayed at a Holiday Inn in Kissimmee for ~ $40!   By the way - today is my 27th wedding anniversary.



Happy Anniversary, Nancy!


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> Hi everyone! I looked at my vacation time for the rest of the year last week and decided I'd better use some of it up.  Thus, I had an impromptu Friday vacation day today. The pups and I slept in until 10:00 (unheard of!) and I stayed in my jammies until 1:00 when my friend called to see if I wanted to go get something to eat.
> 
> I'm actually sitting here thinking about putting my jammies back on and it's only 7:25 p.m.
> 
> GREAT DAY!  Much needed mental health break.



Good for you Dodie!! Sounds like you needed it!


----------



## sshaw10060

Finally got DS to bed. Tonight I told him it was bedtime and he responded "I don't think so daddy". I almost fell over laughing.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Finally got DS to bed. Tonight I told him it was bedtime and he responded "I don't think so daddy". I almost fell over laughing.



Don't ya love it - and it always when you are exhausted.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Inspection went well last night.  One minor issue that he really can't not fix.  His shower has leaked and caused damage on one wall in the basement.  It has caused a minor mold issue that if he doesn't take care of, it will get huge.  But, it's minor enough as fixing drywall.
> 
> BUT THE CURLING IRON WAS NOT THERE.  Should I call the deal off???



That's it, call them and tell them you want $3000. off the price or you are walking.
Enough is enough!
First his refusal to be reasonable, then to entice you with the curling iron, then to take the curtains.
I mean when will he stop..


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> Maybe I'll even do your parts in *purple* ink!



Yay for purple, my favorite colour!


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


> OK Folks, we booked Airfare yesterday and Booking at the DolFUN Next week.  DAP is a go!!  WooHoo!!!



The party is on!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

katscradle said:


> The party is on!!!



Welcome to the party. Time to start on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Annette_VA

Cake balls:  http://allrecipes.com/recipe/cake-balls/detail.aspx


----------



## katscradle

NancyIL said:


> Our cat would've had a leather sofa in shreds with his claws!



We waited till all our cats went on to heaven before we got a nice leather sofa.


----------



## DVCsince02

In case you missed the reference earlier, if you are on Facebook, go check Mike's status.  He is "sharing" information he can't "share" on the DIS.


----------



## kathrna

Kat, how are you feeling today?


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> In case you missed the reference earlier, if you are on Facebook, go check Mike's status.  He is "sharing" information he can't "share" on the DIS.



Which Mike?  I am not sure if I am friends.


----------



## sshaw10060

DVCsince02 said:


> In case you missed the reference earlier, if you are on Facebook, go check Mike's status.  He is "sharing" information he can't "share" on the DIS.



The DIS sucks enough time out of my life. I have avoided it so far.


----------



## chirurgeon

Annette_VA said:


> Cake balls:  http://allrecipes.com/recipe/cake-balls/detail.aspx



YUM.  

Kim


----------



## AnneR

Kim,

Have you gotten everything straightened out?


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> In case you missed the reference earlier, if you are on Facebook, go check Mike's status.  He is "sharing" information he can't "share" on the DIS.



Which Mike is that?  I don't think he is one of my friends.

Kim


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Getting ready to go shoe shopping
> 
> 4 pages til the 50 page mark.  I am just saying.



Your so lucky to be going shoe shopping.
I have one bum foot so I have to go to a certain store for shoes and they don't have the greatest selection.
have fum!!


----------



## kimisabella

Annette_VA said:


> Cake balls:  http://allrecipes.com/recipe/cake-balls/detail.aspx



Thank you - I have never heard of them before!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Your so lucky to be going shoe shopping.
> I have one bum foot so I have to go to a certain store for shoes and they don't have the greatest selection.
> have fum!!



I actually am very hard to fit.  I have a small but very wide foot.  I usually buy any shoe (I like) that I can get my foot in.  I can not get most clogs on and I so want a pair of high boots but I have not found a pair that I can actually get my foot in.


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> Which Mike?  I am not sure if I am friends.





chirurgeon said:


> Which Mike is that?  I don't think he is one of my friends.
> 
> Kim



Click on his siggy in this link from his post..

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33976168&postcount=786


----------



## chirurgeon

AnneR said:


> Kim,
> 
> Have you gotten everything straightened out?



Getting there. 

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> Click on his siggy in this link from his post..
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33976168&postcount=786



Thanks, Jen.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Yes...it's in regards to our adoption. When we began the process, families were waiting maybe a year before getting their referrals. As you can see, we have been waiting (as far as China's concerned) for 2 1/2 years now. And no end in sight. No speed ups...nothing. They are about a year behind us in referrals, so it sounds optimistic, but they really only match families at a pace of about 3-6 days per month. When you have families logged in just about every day of the month, it takes China an ETERNITY to get through one month of referrals. If they continue at the pace they've been going at, we could be waiting another 5 years. It just sucks...and there's nothing we can do about it except pull our paperwork and I'm not ready to do that yet. We've looked into other programs, but we don't qualify (too many divorces between the two of us).
> 
> Not only is the waiting agony, but then we have to keep our papers updated here with our homestudy. Just about yearly...homestudy updates are $400...fingerprinting is $160 (every 12-16 months)...I-600a (immigration-related...allows us to bring her back into the U.S.) is $700 now and that's every 18 months. We get one free renewal with the fingerprinting and I-600a paperwork, but we've used that so this time we pay for it, but next renewal is free. And I sincerely hope that we won't have to pay for this again after that...
> 
> Please don't mis-read this...I am very excited about our adoption plans...it's just so hard to wait...I'm not getting any younger and I'm afraid that by the time we get a referral, I'll be 80. By the time we get this referral, we will have probably aged out of the program, so Dorissa will be an only child.
> 
> Sorry guys...I just have these pity me days with this every now and then. Thanks for the shoulders...




Hey we are here for you,I feel for what you are going through.
I am hoping you get some good news soon.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Sounds like the same one.  Too bad she's not coming to DAP, we could have been twinsies.  But then again, I don't intend on wearing it in Florida.  But then yet again, last year during Mousefest I was freezing.  I wasn't AT Mousefest, but I was at the parks being left out of the party. Poor me, I didn't make the sign ups.  But I am in for this year.



Kathy, were you there with your hubby last year?


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Off to give a lecture on dog and cat sex (don't ask).  I hate givimg the last lecture on Friday since everyone (including me) would rather be somewhere else.




I won't ask, b/c I don't want to know.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Click on his siggy in this link from his post..
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33976168&postcount=786



Thanks Jen, I sent him a friend request.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Kathy, were you there with your hubby last year?



The boys and I were there for a week last December.  Rich came up for one day.  I don't think he's ever gotten to stay for more than a couple of days.    The boys and I have gotten real good at going by ourselves.  
I don't know why but you asking that just made me verklempt.  *SIGH*  Such is my life.


----------



## katscradle

guynwdm said:


> Learn from my mistakes in the mailing world.  Make sure you insure and also require someone to sign for it.  Tracking number is key.  My D23 box is history and thinking off all the time and expense of replacing what I can is enough to have taught me a lesson...  (besides I wanna be able to see what is in the box )




Rob I am so sorry to hear that they hadn't just misplaced your parcel.
I feel so bad for you.


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> The boys and I were there for a week last December.  Rich came up for one day.  I don't think he's ever gotten to stay for more than a couple of days.    The boys and I have gotten real good at going by ourselves.
> I don't know why but you asking that just made me verklempt.  *SIGH*  Such is my life.



4 more months....


----------



## katscradle

TXYankee said:


> Just made my final payment for DAP.  There is no turning back now.  Ready or not...here I come!



Oh yeah, time to celebrate!


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> My half of our trip is also paid in full as of this afternoon!




WooHoo!


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> 4 more months....



Thanks, Jen!  I needed that!  I try to not let it get to me, but sometimes it just does and I don't like it!  Sometimes I'm just human.


----------



## NancyIL

kathrna said:


> Happy Anniversary, Nancy!



Thank you! I am stuffed from dinner at Red Lobster.


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> Thanks, Jen!  I needed that!  I try to not let it get to me, but sometimes it just does and I don't like it!  Sometimes I'm just human.



I really can't imagine.  I go nuts when Chris goes away for 1 day.


----------



## katscradle

hideeh said:


> We just paid in full too!





aspen37 said:


> Kim and I paid off our trip in August.
> I almost forgot to pay off my one night at GF today.  That would have been bad. I paid off POR when I booked it.





scarlett873 said:


> I have officially finished that stupid class... Don't mind me while I dance around the room...



Time to party for a few more of us that are paid in full for DAP! 

Brandie congrats on finishing that class, we know how you loved it.


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> I really can't imagine.  I go nuts when Chris goes away for 1 day.



This is our longest one out of 17 years.  They don't get easier, but I think I get better at wearing my "armor" (aka brave face).


----------



## katscradle

NancyIL said:


> We stayed at a Holiday Inn in Kissimmee for ~ $40!   By the way - today is my 27th wedding anniversary.



Nancy Happy Anniversary to you and your DH!


----------



## kathrna

Woo hoo Brandie!  Finished with class!  YAY!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> This is our longest one out of 17 years.  They don't get easier, but I think I get better at wearing my "armor" (aka brave face).



My heart goes out to you Kathy.  It is hard to be separated from the people you love.


----------



## AnneR

Friday night -

no football game tonight - who would want to sit out in the cold rain anyway?

I'm listening to the email show and DD15 is playing Wii.

We are such an exciting crew


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> My heart goes out to you Kathy.  It is hard to be separated from the people you love.



I don't know how I ever did without kids.  They get me up and going every day.  They make me smile, frustrated, happy, sad, joyful.  They make the day pass.  We went five years before we started our family.  They make my life livable!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Kat, how are you feeling today?



I am much better, thanks to a few wonderful dis friends!
I love my dis friends.


----------



## kathrna

Yes, Dis friends are great.  I can't wait to meet some in person!  You all are helping the time pass, too.  Thank you!

I'm glad that you are feeling better.


----------



## AnneR

Kat - where's John tonight - he would be egging us on, we are very close to 1000 posts.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> The boys and I were there for a week last December.  Rich came up for one day.  I don't think he's ever gotten to stay for more than a couple of days.    The boys and I have gotten real good at going by ourselves.
> I don't know why but you asking that just made me verklempt.  *SIGH*  Such is my life.



John and I meet a man and his wife at the tree lighting ceremony for Bawb last year. This was on the Sunday after TSM.
He was there on a short trip with his family and was on a leave.
When I saw that you mentioned you were there, but not at TSM.
It got me thinking was that you and your DH?
This man asked us about the podcast team.
John introduce him to Kevin and John, and they introduced him and his wife to the rest of the podcast team.


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> I am much better, thanks to a few wonderful dis friends!
> I love my dis friends.





Now I got that Dion Warwick song in my head, That's what friends are for....



kathrna said:


> Yes, Dis friends are great.  I can't wait to meet some in person!  You all are helping the time pass, too.  Thank you!



You're stuck with us now.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I really can't imagine.  I go nuts when Chris goes away for 1 day.



I am the same way when John is away.
So I tend to do projects around the house to keep me busy.
His father used to tell him "you need a babysitter for Kath".
Now I just shop and dis.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Kat - where's John tonight - he would be egging us on, we are very close to 1000 posts.




He is doing something on the computer.
It has to do with the podcasts.
I don't think he is on the boards though.
I don't want to get up to go see what he is doing.
I am really sore from the gym.
I went 3 days this week and burned over 2000 cals.
Needless to say my upper legs and inner thighs are feeling it.
no pain no gain though.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> John and I meet a man and his wife at the tree lighting ceremony for Bawb last year. This was on the Sunday after TSM.
> He was there on a short trip with his family and was on a leave.
> When I saw that you mentioned you were there, but not at TSM.
> It got me thinking was that you and your DH?
> This man asked us about the podcast team.
> John introduce him to Kevin and John, and they introduced him and his wife to the rest of the podcast team.



Nah, it wasn't us.  I wish that it was, but no.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Now I got that Dion Warwick song in my head, That's what friends are for....
> 
> 
> 
> You're stuck with us now.



Sorry!! 
Darn Jen now it's in my head.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> He is doing something on the computer.
> It has to do with the podcasts.
> I don't think he is on the boards though.
> I don't want to get up to go see what he is doing.
> I am really sore from the gym.
> I went 3 days this week and burned over 2000 cals.
> Needless to say my upper legs and inner thighs are feeling it.
> no pain no gain though.



I tell myself every night I will do my time on the ellipitcal tomorrow because I realize that another day has gone by and I have not done it


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> He is doing something on the computer.
> It has to do with the podcasts.
> I don't think he is on the boards though.
> I don't want to get up to go see what he is doing.
> I am really sore from the gym.
> I went 3 days this week and burned over 2000 cals.
> Needless to say my upper legs and inner thighs are feeling it.
> no pain no gain though.



Good for you for going to the gym.  I have no motivation whatsoever.  I did do ten jumping jacks every time I passed by the entry way today.  I think I did about 100.  That's a start for me!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Nah, it wasn't us.  I wish that it was, but no.



It would have been really cool if it was though wouldn't it.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> We could start spreading more rumors about Todd's liaisons.



If I posted it, I would get banned. Might dispell some magic.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> It would have been really cool if it was though wouldn't it.



It would have been a very small world!  Nope, I've never met any Dis people.  I had been plinking around the DVC and Budget boards, not listening to the podcast religiously then I saw when I was planning my December trip last year that I had missed sign ups for Mousefest.  I was bummed.  I vowed then and there that was going to try and jump in and weasel my way into this group and keep up with the podcasts.  I couldn't swing PCC 1.0 b/c we were moving.  So here I am now!  And a very happy, supportive group you all are!  Social Anxiety problem and all, I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> If I posted it, I would get banned. Might dispell some magic.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> In case you missed the reference earlier, if you are on Facebook, go check Mike's status.  He is "sharing" information he can't "share" on the DIS.



We are a *sharing* bunch aren't we?

I'm playing with *photo*shop to *pass* the time. Maybe I should go to bed.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I am much better, thanks to a few wonderful dis friends!
> I love my dis friends.



And we  you, too!


----------



## kathrna

But it's only 10:30, heck, 9:30 your time!


----------



## katscradle

I like to go 4 times a week.
1 60 minute treadmill run and walk fast paced.
1 75 minute treadmill and elliptical also fast paced.
1 90 minute same as above, but not so fast. That's what I did today.
1 2 hour slow paced with a mix of machines.
This is my first week back to the gym since went were on the cruise.
Next week I will start with the free weights on top of this routine.

This helps me get rid of my stress and make me feel better.
Especially when I can talk out my fustrations with a good friend.
Which I was doing today.
When I got off the phone the lady next to me asked me if I was a TA.
I said no, but gave her the Dis website and DU for a travel agent.
I explained the benifits of cruising on DCL.
I have to get some business cards made with this information on it.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> But it's only 10:30, heck, 9:30 your time!



10:30/9:30 on a Friday night - listening to podcasts/playing Wii has been our excitement for the night


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> It would have been a very small world!  Nope, I've never met any Dis people.  I had been plinking around the DVC and Budget boards, not listening to the podcast religiously then I saw when I was planning my December trip last year that I had missed sign ups for Mousefest.  I was bummed.  I vowed then and there that was going to try and jump in and weasel my way into this group and keep up with the podcasts.  I couldn't swing PCC 1.0 b/c we were moving.  So here I am now!  And a very happy, supportive group you all are!  Social Anxiety problem and all, I look forward to meeting you!



Most of us were face-to-face strangers before PCC 1.0.
Most of us claimed to be shy.
Even though I had never met 99% of the people I spent that week with, it was easier, happier and more memorable than most of the rest of my life.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> And we  you, too!



Thanks!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Most of us were face-to-face strangers before PCC 1.0.
> Most of us claimed to be shy.
> Even though I had never met 99% of the people I spent that week with, it was easier, happier and more memorable than most of the rest of my life.



I couldn't have said it better. I feel the same way!


----------



## kathrna

We ARE the party animals!


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Friday night -
> 
> no football game tonight - who would want to sit out in the cold rain anyway?
> 
> I'm listening to the email show and DD15 is playing Wii.
> 
> We are such an exciting crew



Hey I am backing up my hard drive... I remember way back when, when Friday nights meant something 



katscradle said:


> He is doing something on the computer.
> It has to do with the podcasts.
> I don't think he is on the boards though.
> I don't want to get up to go see what he is doing.
> I am really sore from the gym.
> I went 3 days this week and burned over 2000 cals.
> Needless to say my upper legs and inner thighs are feeling it.
> no pain no gain though.



Congrats, that is awesome!!!!



jeanigor said:


> We are a *sharing* bunch aren't we?
> 
> I'm playing with *photo*shop to *pass* the time. Maybe I should go to bed.



Hehehehehe


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Most of us were face-to-face strangers before PCC 1.0.
> Most of us claimed to be shy.
> Even though I had never met 99% of the people I spent that week with, it was easier, happier and more memorable than most of the rest of my life.



Well I just think that's neat!  REALLY!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> We ARE the party animals!



You ain't seen nothing yet!!



Renysmom said:


> Hey I am backing up my hard drive... I remember way back when, when Friday nights meant something



Wednesday was Prince spaghetti night!!! =)



kathrna said:


> Well I just think that's neat!  REALLY!



Its not just neat...it's gonna happen again in 8 weeks!!!


----------



## kathrna

Night everyone!  The artillary stopped so I can go to bed now.  Hasta!  It has been nice talking to you all tonight!


----------



## AnneR

> Its not just neat...it's gonna happen again in 8 weeks!!!
> __________________



8 weeks seems like a long time but I know it will go by really fast.  I can't wait to meet all these great people that I have been chatting with.


----------



## kathrna

Oh and Todd, if you want to mail the box to me, I'll drive it down Thursday night and deliver it to you on Friday a.m.  Just an offer.  You don't know me, but you know me better than the bellman at POP.  But if it really is coffin sized, forget it!


----------



## kennythepirate

Oh pick me, pick me!!!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Oh and Todd, if you want to mail the box to me, I'll drive it down Thursday night and deliver it to you on Friday a.m.  Just an offer.  You don't know me, but you know me better than the bellman at POP.  But if it really is coffin sized, forget it!



I may. We'll see. (And it isn't coffin sized.) But it might make weird noises



kennythepirate said:


> Oh pick me, pick me!!!



For what?


----------



## NancyIL

katscradle said:


> Nancy Happy Anniversary to you and your DH!



Thank you!  The years have gone by very quickly.


----------



## katscradle

I am tired so I am going to call it a night.
Sweet Dreams everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

*8 weeks,
14 hours,
50 minutes
until the DIS-A-Palooza Toy Story Midway Mania Block Party!!!!!!*






Why is it on days that you can sleep in, you still wake up before the rooster, as if it was a day to go into work?


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> We are a *sharing* bunch aren't we?
> 
> I'm playing with *photo*shop to *pass* the time. Maybe I should go to bed.





Good morning!!!

It is way too up early to be awake on a Saturday!!!

But it's for a good cause! I am off to go walk with Ferris and friends!!! Go Ferris!! 

Pics to come later today or tomorrow!! Should be a fun and COOL day!! Hight of 76!!


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> I may. We'll see. (And it isn't coffin sized.) But it might make weird noises



Every time you talk about this box I get a little more scared.  Now it's large enough to stash a body and makes weird noises.  What's next? strange smells or liquid dripping from the bottom.

Up extra early thanks to DS. I remember a time when I would routinely sleep past 7am.  I can't wait for the teenage years where all they want to do is sleep.

I have vowed I am cleaning out the spare bedroom today.  It has become the dumping ground for all things we don't know what to do with. Also have to go over to the school for a few hours and rub elbows for parents day.

Everyone going to Ferris' walk have a great day.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> [
> 
> Why is it on days that you can sleep in, you still wake up before the rooster, as if it was a day to go into work?



Same thing here, rainy dreary morning, no reason to be awake and here I am wide awake and ready to do something... 

This never happens  Mon-Fri unless I am on vacation


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> Most of us were face-to-face strangers before PCC 1.0.
> Most of us claimed to be shy.
> Even though I had never met 99% of the people I spent that week with, it was easier, happier and more memorable than most of the rest of my life.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> 8 weeks,
> 14 hours,
> 50 minutes
> until the DIS-A-Palooza Toy Story Midway Mania Block Party!!!!!!



Woo freakin' hoo!!!!  I can't wait!


jeanigor said:


> Why is it on days that you can sleep in, you still wake up before the rooster, as if it was a day to go into work?


In my case, a certain 6 year old woke up and decided the rest of the family (well, minus DH since _he's_ still sleeping ) needed to be up.  But, even on days he doesn't wake me up, I'm up anyway. I just can't sleep in anymore...


shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> It is way too up early to be awake on a Saturday!!!
> 
> But it's for a good cause! I am off to go walk with Ferris and friends!!! Go Ferris!!
> 
> Pics to come later today or tomorrow!! Should be a fun and COOL day!! Hight of 76!!


Have a great time, Shelly!  I want to see everyone in their matching shirts



sshaw10060 said:


> ...Up extra early thanks to DS. I remember a time when I would routinely sleep past 7am.  I can't wait for the teenage years where all they want to do is sleep.
> ...



Same here!  I know 10 years from now, I'll be yelling at them to get their lazy butts out of bed.


----------



## LMO429

jeanigor said:


> *8 weeks,
> 14 hours,
> 50 minutes
> until the DIS-A-Palooza Toy Story Midway Mania Block Party!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it on days that you can sleep in, you still wake up before the rooster, as if it was a day to go into work?



Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

> Why is it on days that you can sleep in, you still wake up before the rooster, as if it was a day to go into work?
> QUOTE]
> This is a great start for me - I usually don't sleep this late. I have typically been up, done some things and on Saturday gone back to bed.
> 
> My girls say that I don't know how to sleep in. It is great once they hit the teenage years because they do sleep.


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> Most of us were face-to-face strangers before PCC 1.0.
> Most of us claimed to be shy.
> Even though I had never met 99% of the people I spent that week with, it was easier, happier and more memorable than most of the rest of my life.



You are so right Todd.  I truly met most of the people I am now friends with for the first time in May.  I miss them.  That's a big reason I am so excited about DAP.

I can't wait to see my computernut friends in 8 weeks.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

Hope and I are now signed up for the party. 

Thank you again John and Teresa.

8 weeks from this moment I hope to be sleeping in at Dolphin.  If not, just lounging around before going down to Fresh for a lovely brunch.

This is definitely not a get up early trip.  That's what my April trip is for.

Kim


----------



## Kristina

jeanigor said:


> *8 weeks,
> 14 hours,
> 50 minutes
> until the DIS-A-Palooza Toy Story Midway Mania Block Party!!!!!!*



I am so today ! ! It may also have to do with the fact that I'm feeling better after having the Swine flu injection which knocked me on my backside for a day . I just signed up for the Party too ! I've been away from the boards a lot and I've just seen the menu John posted, ooooh yummy! It's going to be a wonderful night! I plan on stopping by the tee shirt place in DTD to make my Help...Shy! tee so I'll be all set  !

Course by the end of the night I'm sure to have sausage and funnel cake dribble on it .


----------



## Annette_VA

chirurgeon said:


> Hope and I are now signed up for the party.
> 
> Thank you again John and Teresa.
> 
> 8 weeks from this moment I hope to be sleeping in at Dolphin.  If not, just lounging around before going down to Fresh for a lovely brunch.
> 
> This is definitely not a get up early trip.  That's what my April trip is for.
> 
> Kim



That's great, Kim!  I hope to be saying the same thing soon


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> *8 weeks,
> 14 hours,
> 50 minutes
> until the DIS-A-Palooza Toy Story Midway Mania Block Party!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it on days that you can sleep in, you still wake up before the rooster, as if it was a day to go into work?





chirurgeon said:


> Hope and I are now signed up for the party.
> 
> Thank you again John and Teresa.
> 
> 8 weeks from this moment I hope to be sleeping in at Dolphin.  If not, just lounging around before going down to Fresh for a lovely brunch.
> 
> This is definitely not a get up early trip.  That's what my April trip is for.
> 
> Kim



Awesome. Have we heard how many peeps will be attending this shindig yet? I've been out of the loop for a while. Catch me up please.


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> Awesome. Have we heard how many peeps will be attending this shindig yet? I've been out of the loop for a while. Catch me up please.



I think it is pretty much half the western world.


----------



## kathrna

Good morning everyone!  I slept in 'til 9 and have a hankering for pancakes.  I sent DS on a mission to the kitchen.  He makes the BEST!  I can't wait to smell the hot syrup wafting down the hall.  

I hope that everyone is having a great time with Ferris this morning.  The pictures should be great!

Have a great one!  

The sun is shining here.  How about where you are?


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> Hope and I are now signed up for the party.
> 
> Thank you again John and Teresa.
> 
> 8 weeks from this moment I hope to be sleeping in at Dolphin.  If not, just lounging around before going down to Fresh for a lovely brunch.
> 
> This is definitely not a get up early trip.  That's what my April trip is for.
> 
> Kim



Hooray!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Awesome. Have we heard how many peeps will be attending this shindig yet? I've been out of the loop for a while. Catch me up please.



Hi Paul. Glad you are back. As long as they don't run out of sausages we are good. 



sshaw10060 said:


> I think it is pretty much half the western world.



Hi Scott. Squeeze em in!


----------



## guynwdm

sshaw10060 said:


> I think it is pretty much half the western world.


Staying on DVC points so waiting to see if there is any room for the rest of us.  Did anyone see there is also a D23 event the same weekend.  It was sold out in less than 3 minutes.  Sounds like there are going to be people from lots of unofficial sites and podcasts there that weekend.  I know a couple of the other podcasts I listen to are doing live broadcast shows as well.  Is there a list of events and times posted?

Todd.... It might be easier to check the "package" at the airport than pay the mailing/shipping fees.  Right now so many things in my head and fortunately my brain keeps saying "its a family friendly board.... it's a family friendly board..."


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Hi Paul. Glad you are back. As long as they don't run out of sausages we are good.



Mornin' George. There are some pics of you posted on the DATW thread.


----------



## jen3003

Good morning everyone!!!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Hope everyone at Ferris' walk has fun!!!

I'm just going to patiently sit by the computer hitting the refresh button till the sign up sheet is available for the rest of us.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!


----------



## georgemoe

Sorry for the short delay in postings. Needed to wait for the new DAP topic.

It's our second food and wine day and our direction will be clockwise. For those who only know a digital clock face, that would be left. 

First stop is Rio!










It's mid week and the lines are pretty much non exisitant. We will each get a dish at this venue. Deb is getting the pork skewer with Farofa. No idea what this is. Savory jimmies? 






I'm in for the shrimp stew with coconut and lime.






To put it mildly, Deb's pork skewer was swill.  Old, tough, and bland. Seemed like this was cooked 5 months ago and stored in the freezer until F&W. Maybe we got leftovers from the day before. Who knows. This one ranks up there as worst of show.

My shrimp stew was a different story. A few nice pieces of shrimp and tasty sauce coloring an adequate portion of rice. It's only fault was I could notice no distinct flavor of coconut or lime.  Some would mark this down just because it didn't match it's title. I looked past that because it was prepared well and tasted good. 

Up next will be kiosk #9, Krakow, Poland.


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> We will each get a dish at this venue. Deb is getting the pork skewer with Farofa. No idea what this is. Savory jimmies?



A friend of mine is from Brazil...she told us when we went to our local Fogo de Chao (Brazilian steakhouse) farofa is a flour based "table salt", if you will. They brought it out to us and put it on the table and told us to add it to our meats to give the meat some additional flavor. It's kind of smoky and salty...at least the kind that we had was...


----------



## WebmasterMike

Enchanted is on!  What a way to start a DAP day!!!  I feel like breaking into song.....


http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/817135/DCL - Hot, Hot, Hot (with Donald).mp3


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' George. There are some pics of you posted on the DATW thread.



Oh Oh. 



scarlett873 said:


> A friend of mine is from Brazil...she told us when we went to our local Fogo de Chao (Brazilian steakhouse) farofa is a flour based "table salt", if you will. They brought it out to us and put it on the table and told us to add it to our meats to give the meat some additional flavor. It's kind of smoky and salty...at least the kind that we had was...



Thanks for that info Brandie. Something like that would have been nice. This was nothing like that. No salt taste or anything. 



k5jmh said:


> Enchanted is on!  What a way to start a DAP day!!!  I feel like breaking into song.....



I'm tapping my feet for ya Mikey!


----------



## Renysmom

Just saw a bunch of photos from today's Ferris walk.. 

All I can say is I LOVE being a part of this community!  

All those DIS'r out there walking for Ferris and his friends is just amazing.. 

Pete's there, Walter is there, Tracy and Bill came directly off the Magic.  WOW!! I am proud to call all of you my friends, the pictures brought a tear to my eyes.


----------



## scarlett873

k5jmh said:


> Enchanted is on!  What a way to start a DAP day!!!  I feel like breaking into song.....
> 
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/817135/DCL - Hot, Hot, Hot (with Donald).mp3


I love this movie! Watching it too!


----------



## scarlett873

Renysmom said:


> Just saw a bunch of photos from today's Ferris walk..
> 
> All I can say is I LOVE being a part of this community!
> 
> All those DIS'r out there walking for Ferris and his friends is just amazing..
> 
> Pete's there, Walter is there, Tracy and Bill came directly off the Magic.  WOW!! I am proud to call all of you my friends, the pictures brought a tear to my eyes.


Did ya see the flatties?


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> Did ya see the flatties?



Yup sure did LOL... Flatties are certainly a DIS tradition..


----------



## georgemoe

Time to forget the pork skewer in Rio and journey forward for more tastes. Krakow, Poland is next on our tour.






Other than my dislike for raw fish, I can eat just about any foods. Two come to mind that I have trouble with. One is a french poutin, sometimes called dirty snowballs. It's just meat and potato which I like but they disgust me to no end. Another is a pierogie. I like dumplings, pot stickers, ravioli, any type of filled pasta, but when it comes to a pierogie the brakes go on.   Everything described about the pierogie on the menu appeals to me except the act of actually eating one. Cue up Deb. 










No pierogie for Deb either. She wants the Braised Pork Shank.










Visually this dish didn't do much for me but it was one of Deb's favorites of F&W and I'd have to agree. Put simply this is comfort food. Meat, starch, veggie - pork, potato, cabbage. This dish had some of the best flavor of any food item I've had at F&W. Just well done.

Kiosk #10 coming soon.


----------



## fakereadhed

Did you notice the DAP links at the tops of the pages? The funny thing is that it links to this thread that then scares the pants off of everybody.  I asked someone that doesn't listen to the podcast if they were going, and they said it was hard to tell what was going on because there was SO much chit chat on the thread. You think? 



sshaw10060 said:


> I can't wait for the teenage years where all they want to do is sleep.



There are other trade offs.


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> Did ya see the flatties?



I didn't see the pics, can you put them here?


----------



## sshaw10060

k5jmh said:


> Enchanted is on!  What a way to start a DAP day!!!  I feel like breaking into song.....
> 
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/817135/DCL - Hot, Hot, Hot (with Donald).mp3



Can you believe I have never seen it? I'll have to correct that oversight.


----------



## scarlett873

kimisabella said:


> I didn't see the pics, can you put them here?



Go to my profile and look at my pics...I've been tagging them as I find them...


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> Go to my profile and look at my pics...I've been tagging them as I find them...



OK - thanks!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> *8 weeks,
> 14 hours,
> 50 minutes
> until the DIS-A-Palooza Toy Story Midway Mania Block Party!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it on days that you can sleep in, you still wake up before the rooster, as if it was a day to go into work?




I am so excited, I just can't hide it!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> It is way too up early to be awake on a Saturday!!!
> 
> But it's for a good cause! I am off to go walk with Ferris and friends!!! Go Ferris!!
> 
> Pics to come later today or tomorrow!! Should be a fun and COOL day!! Hight of 76!!




Have fun at the walk Shelly!


----------



## wildfan1473

We're back!  

A new thread!  And it's 63 pages  I'm not even going to bother trying to get caught up, I'm sure if I missed something important, like the sign up, someone will let me know 

Have lots of unpacking to do, and grocery shopping, and organize popcorn sales after church tomorrow, and get a trip report written in the words of DS5, so I'll stop back later.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Renysmom

wildfan1473 said:


> We're back!



Welcome Home.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> We're back!
> 
> A new thread!  And it's 63 pages  I'm not even going to bother trying to get caught up, I'm sure if I missed something important, like the sign up, someone will let me know
> 
> Have lots of unpacking to do, and grocery shopping, and organize popcorn sales after church tomorrow, and get a trip report written in the words of DS5, so I'll stop back later.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Jennifer - Did you book with DU?  If you did, you should have email with instructions to sign up.  We are still waiting for sign ups to be announced for the rest of the group.


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> We're back!
> 
> A new thread!  And it's 63 pages  I'm not even going to bother trying to get caught up, I'm sure if I missed something important, like the sign up, someone will let me know
> 
> Have lots of unpacking to do, and grocery shopping, and organize popcorn sales after church tomorrow, and get a trip report written in the words of DS5, so I'll stop back later.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



YAY!  You're back!  Boo to be back!  Welcome back to the real world!

Emails DID go out for DU clients for sign ups.  So if you are a DU client, go through your mail.  Otherwise, the open sign ups are soon to come.

Um, go to the top of page 63 and click on Mike's banner.  Hopefully you are in time to not PASS on the opportunity.  I hope that you took lots of PHOTOS on your most recent trip!

Other than that, it's all banter.


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> Yes...it's in regards to our adoption. When we began the process, families were waiting maybe a year before getting their referrals. As you can see, we have been waiting (as far as China's concerned) for 2 1/2 years now. And no end in sight. No speed ups...nothing. They are about a year behind us in referrals, so it sounds optimistic, but they really only match families at a pace of about 3-6 days per month. When you have families logged in just about every day of the month, it takes China an ETERNITY to get through one month of referrals. If they continue at the pace they've been going at, we could be waiting another 5 years. It just sucks...and there's nothing we can do about it except pull our paperwork and I'm not ready to do that yet. We've looked into other programs, but we don't qualify (too many divorces between the two of us).
> 
> Not only is the waiting agony, but then we have to keep our papers updated here with our homestudy. Just about yearly...homestudy updates are $400...fingerprinting is $160 (every 12-16 months)...I-600a (immigration-related...allows us to bring her back into the U.S.) is $700 now and that's every 18 months. We get one free renewal with the fingerprinting and I-600a paperwork, but we've used that so this time we pay for it, but next renewal is free. And I sincerely hope that we won't have to pay for this again after that...
> 
> Please don't mis-read this...I am very excited about our adoption plans...it's just so hard to wait...I'm not getting any younger and I'm afraid that by the time we get a referral, I'll be 80. By the time we get this referral, we will have probably aged out of the program, so Dorissa will be an only child.
> 
> Sorry guys...I just have these pity me days with this every now and then. Thanks for the shoulders...



I stumbled on this briefly while we were gone, and I just wanted to jump in and give you a big cyber hug  .  I've been there, and there is nothing more to say other than it absolutely, positively, unequivocably sucks.  People can tell you to keep yourself busy, enjoy the time you and DH have together without kids, everything happens for a reason (which I truly believe, but it was painful to hear it then), but in the end - it just plain sucks.  

I went through the worst depression when we thought we would never see our boys again, then, boom, out of nowhere, 10 months after we met them (we were supposed to return 4-6 weeks later for court), we had 3 days to get our ducks in a row and get to Russia (and I had just had back surgery 6 weeks prior).  In the meantime, we had to get new medical releases every 8 weeks on top of all the immigration paperwork.  Just before we went to get the boys (like, literally that month), Russian officials decided they then wanted the medical releases signed by 8 different specialists rather than your 1 family physician, as well as a psychological evaluation.  It was a mess, to say the least.  Turned out, we never even used any of the new paperwork we had to keep re-submitting since we had been there 10 months prior.

Scream, cry, laugh, throw things - do whatever you need to do.  We're here for you. 

Your day will come, and when it does, it WILL all be worth it.


----------



## Madi100

Went to a soccer game this afternoon.  Emilie's soccer game.  Emilie is 8.  The police were there.  They actually walked out onto the field and stopped the game.  At half time a little girl had falled and was "hurt" (she fell down.)  He parents were upset that ref didn't call a foul before the half.  They were yelling and the ref threatened to throw them out.  Their response, "I don't care.  Call the game fair."  From my experience with soccer games, you're always going to have calls that are missed, but it goes both ways.  So, the parents got kicked out, but the mom wanted to go on the field.  The ref told her she couldn't go on the field and the mom said she could to check on her daughter.  Ref told her to walk around the field.  So, the mom starts to go on the field and the ref stands in front of her.  The mom pushed a little, the ref pushed back (with no arms).  Finally the ref let her go.  But the parents were still supposed to leave.  When there was about 5 minutes left of the game the police showed up and stopped the game.  The mom called the police and said she assaulted the parent.  She claims the mom punched her in the chest and pushed her.  

Good example for your 8 year old.


----------



## chirurgeon

Madi100 said:


> Went to a soccer game this afternoon.  Emilie's soccer game.  Emilie is 8.  The police were there.  They actually walked out onto the field and stopped the game.  At half time a little girl had falled and was "hurt" (she fell down.)  He parents were upset that ref didn't call a foul before the half.  They were yelling and the ref threatened to throw them out.  Their response, "I don't care.  Call the game fair."  From my experience with soccer games, you're always going to have calls that are missed, but it goes both ways.  So, the parents got kicked out, but the mom wanted to go on the field.  The ref told her she couldn't go on the field and the mom said she could to check on her daughter.  Ref told her to walk around the field.  So, the mom starts to go on the field and the ref stands in front of her.  The mom pushed a little, the ref pushed back (with no arms).  Finally the ref let her go.  But the parents were still supposed to leave.  When there was about 5 minutes left of the game the police showed up and stopped the game.  The mom called the police and said she assaulted the parent.  She claims the mom punched her in the chest and pushed her.
> 
> Good example for your 8 year old.



OMG!!!!! What is with some people?  They are just nuts.  This is what the police need to be involved in, wacky parents. 

Kim


----------



## jen3003

Madi100 said:


> Went to a soccer game this afternoon.  Emilie's soccer game.  Emilie is 8.  The police were there.  They actually walked out onto the field and stopped the game.  At half time a little girl had falled and was "hurt" (she fell down.)  He parents were upset that ref didn't call a foul before the half.  They were yelling and the ref threatened to throw them out.  Their response, "I don't care.  Call the game fair."  From my experience with soccer games, you're always going to have calls that are missed, but it goes both ways.  So, the parents got kicked out, but the mom wanted to go on the field.  The ref told her she couldn't go on the field and the mom said she could to check on her daughter.  Ref told her to walk around the field.  So, the mom starts to go on the field and the ref stands in front of her.  The mom pushed a little, the ref pushed back (with no arms).  Finally the ref let her go.  But the parents were still supposed to leave.  When there was about 5 minutes left of the game the police showed up and stopped the game.  The mom called the police and said she assaulted the parent.  She claims the mom punched her in the chest and pushed her.
> 
> Good example for your 8 year old.



I feel sorry for the little girl.  

It's so sad what extremes people will go to nowadays, what happened to life like it used to be years ago? 

This is what our kids have to look forward to in the future.


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya & I are now officially signed up for the TSM meet!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Went to a soccer game this afternoon.  Emilie's soccer game.  Emilie is 8.  The police were there.  They actually walked out onto the field and stopped the game.  At half time a little girl had falled and was "hurt" (she fell down.)  He parents were upset that ref didn't call a foul before the half.  They were yelling and the ref threatened to throw them out.  Their response, "I don't care.  Call the game fair."  From my experience with soccer games, you're always going to have calls that are missed, but it goes both ways.  So, the parents got kicked out, but the mom wanted to go on the field.  The ref told her she couldn't go on the field and the mom said she could to check on her daughter.  Ref told her to walk around the field.  So, the mom starts to go on the field and the ref stands in front of her.  The mom pushed a little, the ref pushed back (with no arms).  Finally the ref let her go.  But the parents were still supposed to leave.  When there was about 5 minutes left of the game the police showed up and stopped the game.  The mom called the police and said she assaulted the parent.  She claims the mom punched her in the chest and pushed her.
> 
> Good example for your 8 year old.




This is a wonderful example for children! NOT!!!!!
Let's see how fast the police respond the next time that woman calls them.
The police don't like this anymore than most normal people do.


----------



## Annette_VA

Madi100 said:


> Went to a soccer game this afternoon.  Emilie's soccer game.  Emilie is 8.  The police were there.  They actually walked out onto the field and stopped the game.  At half time a little girl had falled and was "hurt" (she fell down.)  He parents were upset that ref didn't call a foul before the half.  They were yelling and the ref threatened to throw them out.  Their response, "I don't care.  Call the game fair."  From my experience with soccer games, you're always going to have calls that are missed, but it goes both ways.  So, the parents got kicked out, but the mom wanted to go on the field.  The ref told her she couldn't go on the field and the mom said she could to check on her daughter.  Ref told her to walk around the field.  So, the mom starts to go on the field and the ref stands in front of her.  The mom pushed a little, the ref pushed back (with no arms).  Finally the ref let her go.  But the parents were still supposed to leave.  When there was about 5 minutes left of the game the police showed up and stopped the game.  The mom called the police and said she assaulted the parent.  She claims the mom punched her in the chest and pushed her.
> 
> Good example for your 8 year old.



Wow, that's awful!  Some people get way too worked up over kids sports


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> Tonya & I are now officially signed up for the TSM meet!


----------



## katscradle

I feel for Nicole having to try and explain this to her daughter.

On another topic I am off to the gym again.
Be back in about 3-4 hours.


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> Wow, that's awful!  Some people get way too worked up over kids sports





Tonya2426 said:


>



Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Dodie

I am so IMPATIENT to be able to sign up for the activities as a non-DU client (for THIS particular trip).  I'm excited for those of you who are "in," but can't wait to be able to say that Kathy (kab407) and I are "in" too.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Annette_VA said:


> Tonya & I are now officially signed up for the TSM meet!


----------



## chirurgeon

Dodie said:


> I am so IMPATIENT to be able to sign up for the activities as a non-DU client (for THIS particular trip).  I'm excited for those of you who are "in," but can't wait to be able to say that Kathy (kab407) and I are "in" too.



I kind of know what you are feeling Dodie.  But I'm sure soon enough you and Kathy will be posting that you have your confirmation emails.

Kim


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> I am so IMPATIENT to be able to sign up for the activities as a non-DU client (for THIS particular trip).  I'm excited for those of you who are "in," but can't wait to be able to say that Kathy (kab407) and I are "in" too.



I am right there with you.  I am constantly checking back now looking to see when we can register. I am afraid of missing my spot now that they put it on all the threads I am afraid a non-podcast listener will get my spot instead.

I know John, plenty of room.. I just will worry till I am registered


----------



## jen3003

Renysmom said:


> I am right there with you.  I am constantly checking back now looking to see when we can register. I am afraid of missing my spot now that they put it on all the threads I am afraid a non-podcast listener will get my spot instead.
> 
> I know John, plenty of room.. I just will worry till I am registered



I'm joining you as well.  I keep checking and hoping the registration is available but nothing yet.

Yes, John did say there will be plenty of room but I'm still worried.

Oh John, any hint of when the registration will be available for the rest of us?


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> I am so IMPATIENT to be able to sign up for the activities as a non-DU client (for THIS particular trip).  I'm excited for those of you who are "in," but can't wait to be able to say that Kathy (kab407) and I are "in" too.



You and Kathy know I'm watching for you. 

John said a day or two so I figure Monday, Tuesday the latest.


----------



## sshaw10060

Just got back from my first 3 year old birthday party.  I feel so bad for the mess we left behind. It was like a vortex ripped through the house. The cake was good.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Jennifer - Did you book with DU?  If you did, you should have email with instructions to sign up.  We are still waiting for sign ups to be announced for the rest of the group.





kathrna said:


> YAY!  You're back!  Boo to be back!  Welcome back to the real world!
> 
> Emails DID go out for DU clients for sign ups.  So if you are a DU client, go through your mail.  Otherwise, the open sign ups are soon to come.
> 
> Um, go to the top of page 63 and click on Mike's banner.  Hopefully you are in time to not PASS on the opportunity.  I hope that you took lots of PHOTOS on your most recent trip!
> 
> Other than that, it's all banter.



All signed up and ready to go 

I got my email as I was walking into Whispering Canyon for dinner on Thursday night.  I went ballistic, as I only get previews of the email on my phone, and very basic internet access.  I was too tired to deal with it last night (we got home about 1:30 in the morning), but it was the first thing I did this morning.  



Madi100 said:


> Went to a soccer game this afternoon.  Emilie's soccer game.  Emilie is 8.  The police were there.  They actually walked out onto the field and stopped the game.  At half time a little girl had falled and was "hurt" (she fell down.)  He parents were upset that ref didn't call a foul before the half.  They were yelling and the ref threatened to throw them out.  Their response, "I don't care.  Call the game fair."  From my experience with soccer games, you're always going to have calls that are missed, but it goes both ways.  So, the parents got kicked out, but the mom wanted to go on the field.  The ref told her she couldn't go on the field and the mom said she could to check on her daughter.  Ref told her to walk around the field.  So, the mom starts to go on the field and the ref stands in front of her.  The mom pushed a little, the ref pushed back (with no arms).  Finally the ref let her go.  But the parents were still supposed to leave.  When there was about 5 minutes left of the game the police showed up and stopped the game.  The mom called the police and said she assaulted the parent.  She claims the mom punched her in the chest and pushed her.
> 
> Good example for your 8 year old.


----------



## NancyIL

georgemoe said:


> John said a day or two so I figure Monday, Tuesday the latest.



I'm hoping for Monday, because I'm going to WDW Tuesday.  If it's Tuesday or later, hopefully my roommate will be watching the boards for the sign-up.


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> I am right there with you.  I am constantly checking back now looking to see when we can register. I am afraid of missing my spot now that they put it on all the threads I am afraid a non-podcast listener will get my spot instead.
> 
> I know John, plenty of room.. I just will worry till I am registered



I know what you are going through, I am going
through the same thing.
Waiting and worrying I am going to miss it.
Take comfort knowing you are not alone.


----------



## mikelan6

We are waiting patiently as well.


----------



## Renysmom

Mike  - Is your Wonder countdown for PCC 2.0?  

That just seems longer than mine when you say it in years instead of days


----------



## tiggerbell

Bowing to peer pressure - got a new ticker!


----------



## mikelan6

Renysmom said:


> Mike  - Is your Wonder countdown for PCC 2.0?
> 
> That just seems longer than mine when you say it in years instead of days



Yes it is.  I love the image of the ship.


----------



## AnneR

Annette_VA said:


> Tonya & I are now officially signed up for the TSM meet!


----------



## kathrna

Wow, Anne, look at your ticker!!  One week and six days to go!!  How long will you all be down there?  Do the girls have winter break at this time?  I'm jealous!  I'm used to getting in my car, driving four hours and BOOM, I'm there.  Waaaahhhhh!   I KNOW that you'll have a great time!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Wow, Anne, look at your ticker!!  One week and six days to go!!  How long will you all be down there?  Do the girls have winter break at this time?  I'm jealous!  I'm used to getting in my car, driving four hours and BOOM, I'm there.  Waaaahhhhh!   I KNOW that you'll have a great time!



I know it's less than 2 weeks - I can't believe that I am not obsessing over this one.  For some reason, our schools have routinely scheduled a long weekend for the last weekend in Oct. 1/2 day Friday off Monday and Tuesday - Tuesday is usually an election day and they use the schools.  We have traveled for the past three years and love October and MNSSHP and F&W.  This year, I got two out three of my brothers to come.  We are staying at Bonnet Creek - in a 2 bedroom unit.  We could squeeze you in.

The planner in me is dying here - I scheduled dinner at Ohanas for Friday party of 5, now my oldest brother is getting in 6 hours earlier and I can't get an ADR for 9.  We are doing MNSSHP on Nov 1st and F&W on Monday, nothing else is planned


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I know it's less than 2 weeks - I can't believe that I am not obsessing over this one.  For some reason, our schools have routinely scheduled a long weekend for the last weekend in Oct. 1/2 day Friday off Monday and Tuesday - Tuesday is usually an election day and they use the schools.  We have traveled for the past three years and love October and MNSSHP and F&W.  This year, I got two out three of my brothers to come.  We are staying at Bonnet Creek - in a 2 bedroom unit.  We could squeeze you in.
> 
> The planner in me is dying here - I scheduled dinner at Ohanas for Friday party of 5, now my oldest brother is getting in 6 hours earlier and I can't get an ADR for 9.  We are doing MNSSHP on Nov 1st and F&W on Monday, nothing else is planned



Oh don't temp me!!  You're killin' me!!     Perhaps YOU could have pierogies in Poland for me since George couldn't stomach them.  They are one of my favs--and I'm picky!!

I'm sitting here trying to figure out my ticket options.  So many numbers.  So many options!  My head hurts!!


----------



## kathrna

Hey when will you be there in June, Anne?  We have a grand trip planned at the end of June.  We will hit Vero beach as well.  I am hoping that DH gets to come with us this time.  If not, it will be the third time we've gone w/family friends w/o him.  The last time killed him though:  we had the Chef's Table at Victoria & Albert's w/wine paring.  He had to drive home THAT night, so no wine for him.  He loves to partake in the drink.  I'm bringing him as a flattie to DATW.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Oh don't temp me!!  You're killin' me!!     Perhaps YOU could have pierogies in Poland for me since George couldn't stomach them.  They are one of my favs--and I'm picky!!
> 
> I'm sitting here trying to figure out my ticket options.  So many numbers.  So many options!  My head hurts!!



I will most definitely eat a pierogie for you.  I love them.  I have tried to recreate the ones from Poland at home but never quite get it right.




kathrna said:


> Hey when will you be there in June, Anne?  We have a grand trip planned at the end of June.  We will hit Vero beach as well.  I am hoping that DH gets to come with us this time.  If not, it will be the third time we've gone w/family friends w/o him.  The last time killed him though:  we had the Chef's Table at Victoria & Albert's w/wine paring.  He had to drive home THAT night, so no wine for him.  He loves to partake in the drink.  I'm bringing him as a flattie to DATW.



At this point, we will be doing something after the 13th of June.  We were hoping to go earlier but DD15 confirmation ceremony is the 13th.  I am contemplating a long trip - maybe a combo of on-site and a week in timeshare and then some more time on-site.  We did this two summers ago in August and actually enjoyed our time - it was very relaxing.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> I am so IMPATIENT to be able to sign up for the activities as a non-DU client (for THIS particular trip).  I'm excited for those of you who are "in," but can't wait to be able to say that Kathy (kab407) and I are "in" too.



Dodie you and Kathy are not alone.
I am feeling the same way at the moment.


----------



## AnneR

> I'm sitting here trying to figure out my ticket options. So many numbers. So many options! My head hurts!!



Two words - Annual Pass

I took the plunge over a year ago and do not regret it.  I never have to worry about tickets no matter how many trips I plan.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> At this point, we will be doing something after the 13th of June.  We were hoping to go earlier but DD15 confirmation ceremony is the 13th.  I am contemplating a long trip - maybe a combo of on-site and a week in timeshare and then some more time on-site.  We did this two summers ago in August and actually enjoyed our time - it was very relaxing.




We will be there the 20th - 30th.  The first time we went with this family we went seven days and did it totally commakazi (sp) and it was rough.  The second time we did ten days and did all the things we wanted to but didn't feel rush or stressed.  It was nice!
Maybe we can plan on meeting up then, too!


----------



## kathrna

I am trying to figure out when to buy them.  If I use the military salute tix for December, then I don't have to buy them until April or June of 2010.  I agree, buy the pass and then it feels like it's FREEEEEEEEEE! on subsequent visits.  AND shhhhhh <I still hold my FL ID>!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> We will be there the 20th - 30th.  The first time we went with this family we went seven days and did it totally commakazi (sp) and it was rough.  The second time we did ten days and did all the things we wanted to but didn't feel rush or stressed.  It was nice!
> Maybe we can plan on meeting up then, too!



It would be awesome to meet up.  I am not expecting to finalize my plans until January or so.

We used to do commakazi but have learned it is so much more enjoyable to not rush.  After all we always have another trip in the works


----------



## kathrna

OH, but wait!  I forgot about the three month free thing.  Hmmmm....  that would take me to March 2011.  I think that will be the way to go!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> OH, but wait!  I forgot about the three month free thing.  Hmmmm....  that would take me to March 2011.  I think that will be the way to go!



More trip planning


----------



## spaddy

I am all caught up.   Thank you all so much for not talking too much the last couple days. I am on vacation in the middle of the woods. It has been rainy and cold but we are making the most of it. We took a chairlift ride in the 34 degree rain today. 

George, how can you not like Pierogies?  There are some amazing pierogies in Pittsburgh. They are made my old polish ladies in the basement of the local churches. I swear I have never tasted anything like them. 

I hope they put the sign up sheet up soon for everyone waiting. I am very glad I decided to book with DU because I would have ruined my entire weekend. We have had very limited Internet his weekend and I would have been going insane. It's our 10 year anniversary and I think
we might have ended up divorced.


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> I am all caught up.   Thank you all so much for not talking too much the last couple days. I am on vacation in the middle of the woods. It has been rainy and cold but we are making the most of it. We took a chairlift ride in the 34 degree rain today.
> 
> George, how can you not like Pierogies?  There are some amazing pierogies in Pittsburgh. They are made my old polish ladies in the basement of the local churches. I swear I have never tasted anything like them.
> 
> I hope they put the sign up sheet up soon for everyone waiting. I am very glad I decided to book with DU because I would have ruined my entire weekend. We have had very limited Internet his weekend and I would have been going insane. It's our 10 year anniversary and I think
> we might have ended up divorced.



Happy Anniversary!!!  

--And I wish I knew about the Pittsburgh pierogies when we went through there a few years ago!  YUMM-O!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> I know it's less than 2 weeks - I can't believe that I am not obsessing over this one.  For some reason, our schools have routinely scheduled a long weekend for the last weekend in Oct. 1/2 day Friday off Monday and Tuesday - Tuesday is usually an election day and they use the schools.  We have traveled for the past three years and love October and MNSSHP and F&W.  This year, I got two out three of my brothers to come.  We are staying at Bonnet Creek - in a 2 bedroom unit.  We could squeeze you in.
> 
> The planner in me is dying here - I scheduled dinner at Ohanas for Friday party of 5, now my oldest brother is getting in 6 hours earlier and I can't get an ADR for 9.  We are doing MNSSHP on Nov 1st and F&W on Monday, nothing else is planned



I would just show up with the extra people. They almost always accommodate the larger group. You might have to wait a few extra minutes, but probably not.

Let us know how Bonnet Creek is. My brother is planning on staying there in January.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I would just show up with the extra people. They almost always accommodate the larger group. You might have to wait a few extra minutes, but probably not.
> 
> Let us know how Bonnet Creek is. My brother is planning on staying there in January.



I know they accommodate people but I don't know about showing up with almost double the size.  I am thinking that I should check out a couple of other places - Raglan Road comes to mind.

My brother is the timeshare guru - he has stayed at Bonnet Creek before.  I am more skeptical - I had to rent a car.  It is not any less money than staying at Sports which was my choice.

I'll let you know if how the resort is.


----------



## shellyminnie

For those patiently waiting to get in for TSM: I talked to Pete today, and I don't know if I can tell you what he said, but TRUST ME - YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEMS GETTING IN. THERE ARE PLENTY OF SPACES STILL AVAILABLE!!!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> For those patiently waiting to get in for TSM: I talked to Pete today, and I don't know if I can tell you what he said, but TRUST ME - YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEMS GETTING IN. THERE ARE PLENTY OF SPACES STILL AVAILABLE!!!




Thanks Shelly!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Went to a soccer game this afternoon.  Emilie's soccer game.  Emilie is 8.  The police were there.  They actually walked out onto the field and stopped the game.  At half time a little girl had falled and was "hurt" (she fell down.)  He parents were upset that ref didn't call a foul before the half.  They were yelling and the ref threatened to throw them out.  Their response, "I don't care.  Call the game fair."  From my experience with soccer games, you're always going to have calls that are missed, but it goes both ways.  So, the parents got kicked out, but the mom wanted to go on the field.  The ref told her she couldn't go on the field and the mom said she could to check on her daughter.  Ref told her to walk around the field.  So, the mom starts to go on the field and the ref stands in front of her.  The mom pushed a little, the ref pushed back (with no arms).  Finally the ref let her go.  But the parents were still supposed to leave.  When there was about 5 minutes left of the game the police showed up and stopped the game.  The mom called the police and said she assaulted the parent.  She claims the mom punched her in the chest and pushed her.
> 
> Good example for your 8 year old.



WOW. I'm speechless. I hope there were enough video cameras to going to support the ref. We've had our share of bad calls- heck you can't play 60 continuous seconds in field hockey without a whistle, but like you said, it goes both ways.


----------



## katscradle

Well I am finished my first week back at the gym.
My total calories burned are 2792. 
I am very sore though, hoping the soreness subides before Monday.
That is the next visit to the gym.


----------



## Renysmom

shellyminnie said:


> For those patiently waiting to get in for TSM: I talked to Pete today, and I don't know if I can tell you what he said, but TRUST ME - YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEMS GETTING IN. THERE ARE PLENTY OF SPACES STILL AVAILABLE!!!



Thanks Shelly.. you know us DIS"r though.. we will fret till its done!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Just checking in with everyone.  Was at a scrapbook crop all day. I got about 15 pages done. Yay! I have about 25 more to do before I'm CAUGHT UP.  My goal is to be totally caught up before DAP. Now I just need to get on it and finish. 

We got our new furnace in Thursday and it was so nice to have heat. It's been high 40's all week during the day. brrrrr Now starting Monday the temp's will be in the 70's. No need for heat.  Oh well, better to find out now than during an unexpected snow storm. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. My house is a little on the messy side, need to unload DW, and do laundry and yard work but tomorrow afternoon, I'm taking a nap. I need to catch up on my sleep - big time.


----------



## katscradle

The news says our dollars will be on par with the US dollar sometime in the next week. We will be paying our dining for DAP as soon as that happens.


----------



## NancyIL

katscradle said:


> Well I am finished my first week back at the gym.
> My total calories burned are 2792.
> I am very sore though, hoping the soreness subides before Monday.
> That is the next visit to the gym.



Congratulations!  I do my workouts at home, and consider it a good day when I do 30 minutes of cardio!


----------



## katscradle

Think I am going to call it a night.
Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## katscradle

NancyIL said:


> Congratulations!  I do my workouts at home, and consider it a good day when I do 30 minutes of cardio!



I love doing cardio.
It is a good day when you can get in your cardio.
Your lucky you can do it at home.


----------



## katscradle

night night sleep tight.


----------



## NancyIL

katscradle said:


> I love doing cardio.
> It is a good day when you can get in your cardio.
> Your lucky you can do it at home.



If I had to go to the gym to exercise, it would never get done. As much as I dislike exercising, I'm always glad I  made  the effort when I finish.  

Good night, Katherine.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> *George, how can you not like Pierogies?*  There are some amazing pierogies in Pittsburgh. They are made my old polish ladies in the basement of the local churches. I swear I have never tasted anything like them.



Next time I'm in Pittsburgh Anne I'll make an effort to find these cellar pierogie old ladies and try one.


----------



## scarlett873

Had a fun night tonight! It's always fun to catch someone looking where they shouldn't be looking... Random stranger at the Egyptian Cafe where we went for dinner tonight. The guy was sitting across from our table and was facing me. I was wearing a black sheer top with a black tank top underneath. However, the black tank top reveals a bit more than I usually show if I'm not careful. I'm pretty aware of it, so I'm usually making sure that the, uh,  aren't on display. This guy kept staring...It got kinda funny after awhile. Suggestions on FB said to give him our bill for looking... After dinner we went to our friend's house and Matthew taught us how to play spades. I won the game...I can be pretty sneaky and managed to pull out the win...pretty good for a first-timer!


----------



## disneynutz




----------



## Annette_VA

shellyminnie said:


> For those patiently waiting to get in for TSM: I talked to Pete today, and I don't know if I can tell you what he said, but TRUST ME - YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEMS GETTING IN. THERE ARE PLENTY OF SPACES STILL AVAILABLE!!!



That's great news, Shelly!

Find out anything else interesting?


----------



## OKW Lover

Morning all

Rainy Sunday morning here. Hope everybody is well.


----------



## sshaw10060

Good morning. I have to clean out the spare bedroom today since my dad is coming to visit next weekend. If I don't resurface by 5pm call the police. They will find me crushed under the giant pile of useless stuff that has accumulated there.


----------



## Renysmom

Good morning everyone. 

Another rainy Sunday here in Richmond, the sun will be back tomorrow so the weatherman says, of course it will appear as I head to work.

Hope everyone has fun plans for the day.  I will be doing my home"work", cleaning and am gonna start packing for the cruise   Oh yea, and watching the Redskins lose again 

John's due back today and I am so glad, I've missed him.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning everyone from Chilly Florida.  It's 48 degrees out side this morning and is only expected to get in to the low 60's as a high today.  Yesterday the parks were crowed.  You couldn't move in Epcot, the lines were crazy.    Most Kiosks had at minimum 30 people in line some were upwards of at least 50 people.  I met Shelly at the park after the Buddy Walk and she likened the crowd to that of New Year's Eve.  

I am off to Walmart to get me a cheap long sleeve T-shirt as this extreme cool down was not in the forecast when I packed for the trip.


----------



## tmli

I finally convinced Slapwhitey we needed to go to DAP!!!  We are only coming for the weekend but we can't wait!!!

Last weekend it was so hot there we were PRAYING for a cool down....sorry it happened to you this week!


----------



## shellyminnie

Annette_VA said:


> That's great news, Shelly!
> 
> Find out anything else interesting?



Yes, I actully did find out some interesting things but I definitely can't say what they are!! And no I don't know who the speaker for Friday is, but Pete's face lit up like a christmas tree when I asked!!


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!
> 
> --And I wish I knew about the Pittsburgh pierogies when we went through there a few years ago!  YUMM-O!!!





georgemoe said:


> Next time I'm in Pittsburgh Anne I'll make an effort to find these cellar pierogie old ladies and try one.



They are not easy to find and it is only part of the year.  If you are ever in the area let me know. I just hate for anyone to think that Mrs T is the way a pierogies should taste. There is also a brewery that makes "gourmet" perogies with stuff like alligator meat those are tasty. 

Tracey I hope you can find some warm clothes. Those crowds sound awful I hope everyone clears out so you can enjoy F&W.


----------



## Annette_VA

shellyminnie said:


> Yes, I actully did find out some interesting things but I definitely can't say what they are!! And no I don't know who the speaker for Friday is, but Pete's face lit up like a christmas tree when I asked!!



Aw, you're no fun!  

Just kidding   I know they probably swore you to secrecy.  We'll find out soon enough...


----------



## Shan-man

I never got a definitive answer so I thought I'd ask again...

Is 9:00pm a one-time, make or break time to arrive for the TSM party? I have a 7:20 ressie at California Grill and Wishes is at 8pm so I would be pushing things to get to DHS by 9:30. I'd love to attend, but this dinner is intended to be the highlight of our vacation so I really can't rush it to be at DHS by 9.


----------



## Renysmom

shellyminnie said:


> Yes, I actully did find out some interesting things but I definitely can't say what they are!! And no I don't know who the speaker for Friday is, but Pete's face lit up like a christmas tree when I asked!!



Look at you little miss tease... you certainly are learning well..


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Yes, I actully did find out some interesting things but I definitely can't say what they are!! And no I don't know who the speaker for Friday is, but Pete's face lit up like a christmas tree when I asked!!



Spill it!


----------



## sshaw10060

Shan-man said:


> I never got a definitive answer so I thought I'd ask again...
> 
> Is 9:00pm a one-time, make or break time to arrive for the TSM party? I have a 7:20 ressie at California Grill and Wishes is at 8pm so I would be pushing things to get to DHS by 9:30. I'd love to attend, but this dinner is intended to be the highlight of our vacation so I really can't rush it to be at DHS by 9.



I don't think any of us know for sure at this point. I would send John or Kevin a message and see what they have to say. Neither of them read this thread regularly.


----------



## shellyminnie

Sorry 

I honestly don't know anymore about DAP then everyone else does (well almost everyone else)!! I still have no idea what they are planning for Friday but I certainly asked!!


----------



## NancyIL

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning everyone from Chilly Florida.  It's 48 degrees out side this morning and is only expected to get in to the low 60's as a high today.



Enjoy the cooler temps, as it will be back in the mid to upper 80's by mid-week...when I arrive!


----------



## AnneR

Morning all

Echoing the chilly weather here in Maryland.  Tracey, I would be happy for high;s in the 60's.  We are looking at 40's here AGAIN.  I have forgotten what the sun looks like.

Shan-man - sorry we aren't more helpful but the details are just not available.
If you are really concerned that there will not be other times to be escorted back, you may want to change your plans so you are safe.

On to planning for my trip in eleven days


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good morning. It is 33 degrees here. So glad I stopped being stubborn and turned on the heat Friday. Of course a warm up is on the way starting tomorrow. Hope you all had a nice weekend. I am super excited since my DH surprised me and got the NFL package for me for the rest if the season. It helped that our provder called with an pretty good deal. I love the St Louis Lambs I mean Rams but I just can't bear to watch them.(even though I will) Ok I am off to make blueberry muffins for the kids.


----------



## dpuck1998

Happy Sunday all, haven't kept up with this thread at all, but wanted to say hi.

Going to see Jeff Corwin today, I think the kids are going to love it.  Beautiful fall day in michigan and had a great time touring wineries last night.

carry on


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Had a fun night tonight! It's always fun to catch someone looking where they shouldn't be looking... Random stranger at the Egyptian Cafe where we went for dinner tonight. The guy was sitting across from our table and was facing me. I was wearing a black sheer top with a black tank top underneath. However, the black tank top reveals a bit more than I usually show if I'm not careful. I'm pretty aware of it, so I'm usually making sure that the, uh,  aren't on display. This guy kept staring...It got kinda funny after awhile. Suggestions on FB said to give him our bill for looking... After dinner we went to our friend's house and Matthew *taught us how to play spades*. I won the game...I can be pretty sneaky and managed to pull out the win...pretty good for a first-timer!



Spades is a fun game. 



sshaw10060 said:


> Good morning. I have to clean out the spare bedroom today since my dad is coming to visit next weekend. If I don't resurface by 5pm call the police. They will find me crushed under the giant pile of useless stuff that has accumulated there.



Too bad it wasn't a nice fall day Scott. Instant yard sale. 



tlcoke said:


> Good Morning everyone from Chilly Florida.  It's 48 degrees out side this morning and is only expected to get in to the low 60's as a high today.  Yesterday the parks were crowed.  You couldn't move in Epcot, the lines were crazy.    Most Kiosks had at minimum 30 people in line some were upwards of at least 50 people.  I met Shelly at the park after the Buddy Walk and she likened the crowd to that of New Year's Eve.
> 
> I am off to Walmart to get me a cheap long sleeve T-shirt as this extreme cool down was not in the forecast when I packed for the trip.



What a difference a week makes with temps. We boiled 10 days ago.  Sorry to hear the parks are so crowded on the weekend. To be expected though which is why we didn't book the weekend as part of our trip. Well, that and we needed our DVC pts for DAP. 

Enjoy your trip Tracey! 



tmli said:


> *I finally convinced Slapwhitey we needed to go to DAP!!!*  We are only coming for the weekend but we can't wait!!!



Awesome! A lot of us are long weekenders. We were only 3 nights previously but were fortunate to be able to add a 4th.



spaddy said:


> They are not easy to find and it is only part of the year.  If you are ever in the area let me know. I just hate for anyone to think that *Mrs T* is the way a pierogies should taste. There is also a brewery that makes "gourmet" perogies with stuff like alligator meat those are tasty.



I'm guessing this is a frozen item. I wouldn't touch that Anne so don't worry. 



Shan-man said:


> I never got a definitive answer so I thought I'd ask again...
> 
> Is 9:00pm a one-time, make or break time to arrive for the TSM party? I have a 7:20 ressie at California Grill and Wishes is at 8pm so I would be pushing things to get to DHS by 9:30. I'd love to attend, but this dinner is intended to be the highlight of our vacation so I really can't rush it to be at DHS by 9.



I'm looking for an answer as well Shanta. We plan to be in MK for the day and want to take in Wishes. That may not happen if we need to be at DHS exactly at 9.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Happy Sunday all, haven't kept up with this thread at all, but wanted to say hi.
> 
> Going to see Jeff Corwin today, I think the kids are going to love it.  Beautiful fall day in michigan and had a great time touring wineries last night.
> 
> carry on



Puck, there are pics of you on the DATW thread.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Oh my, there is something yellow in the sky casting a funny light over the landscape here this morning. It's really pretty. I hope it lasts for more than an hour.


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Spades is a fun game.


Spades was pretty fun and relatively easy to learn! Which surprised me...I was never one to pick up on card games so easily. They tried to teach me in high school and then again in college, but I just never got it. I guess in my old age, I'm beginning to understand these things better...

Morning!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Oh my, there is something yellow in the sky casting a funny light over the landscape here this morning. It's really pretty. I hope it lasts for more than an hour.



Run hide!

Seriously, I am glad you have sun Lorie - we aren't expecting sun until tomorrow.


----------



## scarlett873

Minnie Lor said:


> Oh my, there is something yellow in the sky casting a funny light over the landscape here this morning. It's really pretty. I hope it lasts for more than an hour.



The same thing is attacking us here too...eerie...


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone. 

Lousy day here in the Bay State especially on the coast with high winds and surf. 

A very generous DISer, BornTeach, called me this morning offering a spare Patriots ticket for todays game vs. Tennessee. Thanks Kristin! I would have loved to go but I've had a lot of work stuff piling up and it's the end of our fiscal year. So i can't go. Hopefully I can get a good dent in the work completed by game time but there is always Tivo to fall back on. 



halliesmommy01 said:


> Good morning. It is 33 degrees here. So glad I stopped being stubborn and turned on the heat Friday. Of course a warm up is on the way starting tomorrow. Hope you all had a nice weekend. I am super excited since my DH surprised me and got the NFL package for me for the rest if the season. It helped that our provder called with an pretty good deal. I love the St Louis Lambs I mean Rams but I just can't bear to watch them.(even though I will) Ok I am off to make blueberry muffins for the kids.



Hi Becky. NFL Sunday Ticket is cool! Sorry about your Rams. 



dpuck1998 said:


> Happy Sunday all, haven't kept up with this thread at all, but wanted to say hi.



Hi Don. Have fun today. 



scarlett873 said:


> Spades was pretty fun and relatively easy to learn! Which surprised me...I was never one to pick up on card games so easily. They tried to teach me in high school and then again in college, but I just never got it. I guess in my old age, I'm beginning to understand these things better...
> 
> Morning!



Sounds like we could do some SPADES ON A BOAT!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

scarlett873 said:


> Yes...it's in regards to our adoption. When we began the process, families were waiting maybe a year before getting their referrals. As you can see, we have been waiting (as far as China's concerned) for 2 1/2 years now. And no end in sight. No speed ups...nothing. They are about a year behind us in referrals, so it sounds optimistic, but they really only match families at a pace of about 3-6 days per month. When you have families logged in just about every day of the month, it takes China an ETERNITY to get through one month of referrals. If they continue at the pace they've been going at, we could be waiting another 5 years. It just sucks...and there's nothing we can do about it except pull our paperwork and I'm not ready to do that yet. We've looked into other programs, but we don't qualify (too many divorces between the two of us).
> 
> Not only is the waiting agony, but then we have to keep our papers updated here with our homestudy. Just about yearly...homestudy updates are $400...fingerprinting is $160 (every 12-16 months)...I-600a (immigration-related...allows us to bring her back into the U.S.) is $700 now and that's every 18 months. We get one free renewal with the fingerprinting and I-600a paperwork, but we've used that so this time we pay for it, but next renewal is free. And I sincerely hope that we won't have to pay for this again after that...
> 
> Please don't mis-read this...I am very excited about our adoption plans...it's just so hard to wait...I'm not getting any younger and I'm afraid that by the time we get a referral, I'll be 80. By the time we get this referral, we will have probably aged out of the program, so Dorissa will be an only child.
> 
> Sorry guys...I just have these pity me days with this every now and then. Thanks for the shoulders...



Forgive me for prying and you can totally ignore this if you'd like, but I was just wondering why you would put yourself through all of the agony associated with waiting for a child from China when there are so many children here in the USA that need parents? Wouldn't that be an easier route? Or, have you already bonded with the child and that is why you are holding out? I'm just trying to understand. 



katscradle said:


> I love doing cardio.
> It is a good day when you can get in your cardio.
> Your lucky you can do it at home.



Ewww...the gym? What's that?!!!



shellyminnie said:


> Yes, I actully did find out some interesting things but I definitely can't say what they are!! And no I don't know who the speaker for Friday is, but Pete's face lit up like a christmas tree when I asked!!



TEASE TEASE TEASE TEASE! 



georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Lousy day here in the Bay State especially on the coast with high winds and surf.
> 
> A very generous DISer, BornTeach, called me this morning offering a spare Patriots ticket for todays game vs. Tennessee. Thanks Kristin! I would have loved to go but I've had a lot of work stuff piling up and it's the end of our fiscal year. So i can't go. Hopefully I can get a good dent in the work completed by game time but there is always Tivo to fall back on.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Becky. NFL Sunday Ticket is cool! Sorry about your Rams.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Don. Have fun today.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like we could do some SPADES ON A BOAT!



I heart Kristin! 



Well, it's official. There's going to be a bit more Jersey at DAP! I have my resort ressie and air booked! Now I need to catch up and see where I can cause some trouble...uhhh...errr...I mean hang out!


----------



## Annette_VA

*NikkiBell* said:


> Well, it's official. There's going to be a bit more Jersey at DAP! I have my resort ressie and air booked! Now I need to catch up and see where I can cause some trouble...uhhh...errr...I mean hang out!


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> TEASE TEASE TEASE TEASE!



I don't know what you're talking about, I'm a perfect angel!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Yeah right!


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Yeah right!


----------



## DVCsince02

<---- Love him!


----------



## WebmasterMike

georgemoe said:


> Spades is a fun game.



George I am all about Spades (and dominos, Texas 42)


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning everyone from Chilly Florida.  It's 48 degrees out side this morning and is only expected to get in to the low 60's as a high today.  Yesterday the parks were crowed.  You couldn't move in Epcot, the lines were crazy.    Most Kiosks had at minimum 30 people in line some were upwards of at least 50 people.  I met Shelly at the park after the Buddy Walk and she likened the crowd to that of New Year's Eve.
> 
> I am off to Walmart to get me a cheap long sleeve T-shirt as this extreme cool down was not in the forecast when I packed for the trip.



Good morning and yikes that's quite a tempature drop.


----------



## scarlett873

*NikkiBell* said:


> Forgive me for prying and you can totally ignore this if you'd like, but I was just wondering why you would put yourself through all of the agony associated with waiting for a child from China when there are so many children here in the USA that need parents? Wouldn't that be an easier route? Or, have you already bonded with the child and that is why you are holding out? I'm just trying to understand.


Because that's where my daughter is...

I've had to re-type this response several times. This is not a new question to me. We get this question all the time...but it still bothers me when we do. To me, it's the same as asking someone why they've chosen to give birth to their children as opposed to adopting a child who needs a home. This is a very personal decision that adoptive families make. They don't make the decision on a whim without considering every possible option. Trust me. Domestic adoption isn't for everyone. 

And I am not holding out. Although I have not met my daughter...heck, she probably hasn't been born yet...I know that she is in China...waiting for me...

And for the record, the wait hasn't always been this long. When we began the process, it was considerably shorter... 

I hope that you don't read this as being rude or nasty or anything, it's just a personal decision that we made in order to build our family.


----------



## katscradle

*NikkiBell* said:


> Ewww...the gym? What's that?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's official. There's going to be a bit more Jersey at DAP! I have my resort ressie and air booked! Now I need to catch up and see where I can cause some trouble...uhhh...errr...I mean hang out!



I happen to love going to the gym! 
This is my time away from everything and everyone.
I also find it relieves alot of stress. 
It is also good for my health. 

Glad you are coming to DAP!!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> <---- Love him!




Jen this little guy is very cute!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> <---- Love him!


Me likey...


----------



## AnneR

> Well, it's official. There's going to be a bit more Jersey at DAP! I have my resort ressie and air booked! Now I need to catch up and see where I can cause some trouble...uhhh...errr...I mean hang out!
> __________________



Welcome to DAP Nikki!


----------



## LMO429

katscradle said:


> Well I am finished my first week back at the gym.
> My total calories burned are 2792.
> I am very sore though, hoping the soreness subides before Monday.
> That is the next visit to the gym.



I am very into my new bodybugg..you should check them out they tell you how many calories you burn. its approximately 90 to 95% accurate (they wear them on the biggest loser)

nikkibell...r u leaving out of newark maybe we r on the same flights?


----------



## 3guysandagal

New video of DATW posted on the DATW thread!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Anyone else noticed all the Mickey Path tickers are gone??? 

Maybe their servers crashed with all the DAP tickers!


----------



## Annette_VA

3guysandagal said:


> Anyone else noticed all the Mickey Path tickers are gone???



Yep, MickeyPath must be down   Hope it's fixed quickly.  I miss my tickers


----------



## 3guysandagal

Found this on their website...

News
4/29/09 - We have started with a new service providor, hopefully this will end the downtime. Sorry about it

That was April 29th....
Looks like the new service provider is doing well.......


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> Because that's where my daughter is...
> 
> I've had to re-type this response several times. This is not a new question to me. We get this question all the time...but it still bothers me when we do. To me, it's the same as asking someone why they've chosen to give birth to their children as opposed to adopting a child who needs a home. This is a very personal decision that adoptive families make. They don't make the decision on a whim without considering every possible option. Trust me. Domestic adoption isn't for everyone.
> 
> And I am not holding out. Although I have not met my daughter...heck, she probably hasn't been born yet...I know that she is in China...waiting for me...
> 
> And for the record, the wait hasn't always been this long. When we began the process, it was considerably shorter...
> 
> I hope that you don't read this as being rude or nasty or anything, it's just a personal decision that we made in order to build our family.



  Wonderfully written response.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Because that's where my daughter is...
> 
> I've had to re-type this response several times. This is not a new question to me. We get this question all the time...but it still bothers me when we do. To me, it's the same as asking someone why they've chosen to give birth to their children as opposed to adopting a child who needs a home. This is a very personal decision that adoptive families make. They don't make the decision on a whim without considering every possible option. Trust me. Domestic adoption isn't for everyone.
> 
> And I am not holding out. Although I have not met my daughter...heck, she probably hasn't been born yet...I know that she is in China...waiting for me...
> 
> And for the record, the wait hasn't always been this long. When we began the process, it was considerably shorter...
> 
> I hope that you don't read this as being rude or nasty or anything, it's just a personal decision that we made in order to build our family.


----------



## tlcoke

tmli said:


> I finally convinced Slapwhitey we needed to go to DAP!!!  We are only coming for the weekend but we can't wait!!!
> 
> Last weekend it was so hot there we were PRAYING for a cool down....sorry it happened to you this week!



I was expecting a moderate cool down to the upper 70's low 80's, but not this much of one averaging 15-20 degrees below their normal high/low for this time of year.  The forecast changed after I had left for the Texas leg of my trip, so no warmer clothes other than what I wore to the airport was packed. 

Congrats on coming to DAP.


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> Because that's where my daughter is...
> 
> I've had to re-type this response several times. This is not a new question to me. We get this question all the time...but it still bothers me when we do. To me, it's the same as asking someone why they've chosen to give birth to their children as opposed to adopting a child who needs a home. This is a very personal decision that adoptive families make. They don't make the decision on a whim without considering every possible option. Trust me. Domestic adoption isn't for everyone.
> 
> And I am not holding out. Although I have not met my daughter...heck, she probably hasn't been born yet...I know that she is in China...waiting for me...
> 
> And for the record, the wait hasn't always been this long. When we began the process, it was considerably shorter...
> 
> I hope that you don't read this as being rude or nasty or anything, it's just a personal decision that we made in order to build our family.



Brandie - I could never imagine how it is to go through what you guys are going through.  It is wonderful that there are people like you out there who are willing to do what you are doing.  I hope that the journey to find your China doll is coming and you will meet her soon.


----------



## firsttimemom

spaddy said:


> They are not easy to find and it is only part of the year.  If you are ever in the area let me know. I just hate for anyone to think that Mrs T is the way a pierogies should taste. There is also a brewery that makes "gourmet" perogies with stuff like alligator meat those are tasty.



gasp- I LOVE Mrs. T's. Although they're the only pierogies I've ever had. I'm the only one that likes them so sometimes when everyone's away at work/school, I cook come, add some fried onions and melt some cheese on top. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shellyminnie

3guysandagal said:


> Anyone else noticed all the Mickey Path tickers are gone???
> 
> Maybe their servers crashed with all the DAP tickers!





Annette_VA said:


> Yep, MickeyPath must be down   Hope it's fixed quickly.  I miss my tickers



I want my tickers back!!


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> Because that's where my daughter is...
> 
> I've had to re-type this response several times. This is not a new question to me. We get this question all the time...but it still bothers me when we do. To me, it's the same as asking someone why they've chosen to give birth to their children as opposed to adopting a child who needs a home. This is a very personal decision that adoptive families make. They don't make the decision on a whim without considering every possible option. Trust me. Domestic adoption isn't for everyone.
> 
> And I am not holding out. Although I have not met my daughter...heck, she probably hasn't been born yet...I know that she is in China...waiting for me...
> 
> And for the record, the wait hasn't always been this long. When we began the process, it was considerably shorter...
> 
> I hope that you don't read this as being rude or nasty or anything, it's just a personal decision that we made in order to build our family.



Well said


----------



## kathrna

Have a great evening everyone.  I'm going to turn off my computer <gasp!> for the night!


----------



## spaddy

firsttimemom said:


> gasp- I LOVE Mrs. T's. Although they're the only pierogies I've ever had. I'm the only one that likes them so sometimes when everyone's away at work/school, I cook come, add some fried onions and melt some cheese on top. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Oh I like them too, just not the same.


I hope everyone had a great weekend.  We ended up having a great weekend in the cold rain.  It may take me a while to recover.

I can't wait until December.   I need another vacation and I just got back from a weekend away.  I hope the weather is warmer in December than it is right now.  I really want to get in some swimming.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Because that's where my daughter is...
> 
> I've had to re-type this response several times. This is not a new question to me. We get this question all the time...but it still bothers me when we do. To me, it's the same as asking someone why they've chosen to give birth to their children as opposed to adopting a child who needs a home. This is a very personal decision that adoptive families make. They don't make the decision on a whim without considering every possible option. Trust me. Domestic adoption isn't for everyone.
> 
> And I am not holding out. Although I have not met my daughter...heck, she probably hasn't been born yet...I know that she is in China...waiting for me...
> 
> And for the record, the wait hasn't always been this long. When we began the process, it was considerably shorter...
> 
> I hope that you don't read this as being rude or nasty or anything, it's just a personal decision that we made in order to build our family.




Brandie, I'm sorry you have had to explain yourself on this.  You will make a very good mommy to your daughter.


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Because that's where my daughter is...
> 
> I've had to re-type this response several times. This is not a new question to me. We get this question all the time...but it still bothers me when we do. To me, it's the same as asking someone why they've chosen to give birth to their children as opposed to adopting a child who needs a home. This is a very personal decision that adoptive families make. They don't make the decision on a whim without considering every possible option. Trust me. Domestic adoption isn't for everyone.
> 
> And I am not holding out. Although I have not met my daughter...heck, she probably hasn't been born yet...I know that she is in China...waiting for me...
> 
> And for the record, the wait hasn't always been this long. When we began the process, it was considerably shorter...
> 
> I hope that you don't read this as being rude or nasty or anything, it's just a personal decision that we made in order to build our family.




You go B!!!


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Because that's where my daughter is...
> 
> I've had to re-type this response several times. This is not a new question to me. We get this question all the time...but it still bothers me when we do. To me, it's the same as asking someone why they've chosen to give birth to their children as opposed to adopting a child who needs a home. This is a very personal decision that adoptive families make. They don't make the decision on a whim without considering every possible option. Trust me. Domestic adoption isn't for everyone.
> 
> And I am not holding out. Although I have not met my daughter...heck, she probably hasn't been born yet...I know that she is in China...waiting for me...
> 
> And for the record, the wait hasn't always been this long. When we began the process, it was considerably shorter...
> 
> I hope that you don't read this as being rude or nasty or anything, it's just a personal decision that we made in order to build our family.


B is for Bravo!!!  You guys are going to make great parents.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Madi100 said:


> Brandie, I'm sorry you have had to explain yourself on this.  You will make a very good mommy to your daughter.



Just for the record, I prefaced my comments by saying that Brandie did not have to respond. I was merely trying to understand what I have been missing. I have not been able to get on the boards and read posts as I use to due to health problems. If I crossed a line by asking, I would assume Brandie would have messaged me. I apologize if I offended her or anyone else. Again, I was just trying to understand being that I have been so out of the loop.


----------



## Bornteach

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Lousy day here in the Bay State especially on the coast with high winds and surf.
> 
> A very generous DISer, BornTeach, called me this morning offering a spare Patriots ticket for todays game vs. Tennessee. Thanks Kristin! I would have loved to go but I've had a lot of work stuff piling up and it's the end of our fiscal year. So i can't go. Hopefully I can get a good dent in the work completed by game time but there is always Tivo to fall back on.




Sorry you could not go George but if it makes you feel any better, they only staid until half time!   Glad to have been able to ask you!


----------



## Bornteach

*NikkiBell* said:


> I heart Kristin!




Right back atcha babe!


----------



## A.Mickey

Well said Brandie!

Ohhh!  I would so be up for some Spades on a Boat!  

And maybe some Nerts too, right Nicole?


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> After dinner we went to our friend's house and Matthew taught us how to play spades. I won the game...I can be pretty sneaky and managed to pull out the win...pretty good for a first-timer!





georgemoe said:


> Spades is a fun game.
> 
> 
> 
> .





scarlett873 said:


> Spades was pretty fun and relatively easy to learn! Which surprised me...I was never one to pick up on card games so easily. They tried to teach me in high school and then again in college, but I just never got it. I guess in my old age, I'm beginning to understand these things better...
> 
> Morning!





k5jmh said:


> George I am all about Spades (and dominos, Texas 42)





A.Mickey said:


> Well said Brandie!
> 
> Ohhh!  I would so be up for some Spades on a Boat!
> 
> And maybe some Nerts too, right Nicole?



Because I consider you people my friends I will give you fair warning right now. You don't want any part of me when it comes to spades!! Please don't make me put a beatdown on you while you're on vacation trying to have a good time.    NEW RULE: Any spades games played on the boat will require the player to have a drink in their hand at all times! 
*This has been a public service announcement!!*


----------



## AnneR

Happy Monday!

The sun is supposed to shine today. 

Staying on topic, I'm not much of a spades player - it's been way too long. Uno is more my level.

Single digit dance is coming for my Halloween trip.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> Because I consider you people my friends I will give you fair warning right now. You don't want any part of me when it comes to spades!! Please don't make me put a beatdown on you while you're on vacation trying to have a good time.    NEW RULE: Any spades games played on the boat will require the player to have a drink in their hand at all times!
> *This has been a public service announcement!!*





AnneR said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> The sun is supposed to shine today.
> 
> Staying on topic, I'm not much of a spades player - it's been way too long. Uno is more my level.
> 
> Single digit dance is coming for my Halloween trip.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Not much on Spades here either but like Anne I can play a mean Uno 

Hope everyone has a great Monday. I think I will be struggling through it as I certainly got one of the worse nights sleeps I have had in ages.  Stupid dogs and cats were up and down all night and for some reason it kept waking me up, not once or twice but 6 or 7 times.  Don't get me wrong, as anyone of FB knows I adore my fur babies but last night really has me rethinking that right now..

Anyway now that I am done with my mornin' rant I am off.. Speak to everyone from work I hope


----------



## mainegal

DAP, DAP, DAP....
Gosh, even Nikki is getting out during the school year to go to DAP!

I can't go. 
I am just back from a week of clearing things out of my Mom's house. And there is still so much more to do! That responsibilty comes before the fun at DAP. 

But, I will be ever so ready to meet you all at PCC 2.0 next year! 

I really need to stop reading this thread!


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> The sun is supposed to shine today.
> 
> Staying on topic, I'm not much of a spades player - it's been way too long. Uno is more my level.
> 
> Single digit dance is coming for my Halloween trip.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Good morning Anne!  

I've never even heard of Spades, but it's starting to sound like a few rounds of Uno may be in the works...



Renysmom said:


> Not much on Spades here either but like Anne I can play a mean Uno
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Monday. I think I will be struggling through it as I certainly got one of the worse nights sleeps I have had in ages.  Stupid dogs and cats were up and down all night and for some reason it kept waking me up, not once or twice but 6 or 7 times.  Don't get me wrong, as anyone of FB knows I adore my fur babies but last night really has me rethinking that right now..
> 
> Anyway now that I am done with my mornin' rant I am off.. Speak to everyone from work I hope



My cat did the same thing...he must have had me up 4 or 5 times last night.  

Ugh, back to reality.  I'm still fighting jet-lag and a cold.  Oh, well, one more day closer to DAP!


----------



## jeanigor

Morning all....without the ticker I have to use some estimating, but I think its about 54 days until the Main Event at DAP!!!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Morning all....without the ticker I have to use some estimating, but I think its about 54 days until the Main Event at DAP!!!!



That makes it 52 days until my trip starts


----------



## Dodie

Has anyone tried recreating their tickers - or is the whole thing just down?

I MISS MY COUNTDOWN TICKERS!

Any word from the All-Mighty-Genius regarding when the regular registration might open up?

_Facebook friends - please see my status update this morning.  Good thoughts would be appreciated._


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Has anyone tried recreating their tickers - or is the whole thing just down?
> 
> I MISS MY COUNTDOWN TICKERS!
> 
> Any word from the All-Mighty-Genius regarding when the regular registration might open up?
> 
> _Facebook friends - please see my status update this morning.  Good thoughts would be appreciated._



Yes, I tried to recreate one, but the same message appears. 

Nothing as of yet for the general public for DAP sign up....

Hugs to Greta....


----------



## Bornteach

Launchpad11B said:


> Because I consider you people my friends I will give you fair warning right now. You don't want any part of me when it comes to spades!! Please don't make me put a beatdown on you while you're on vacation trying to have a good time.    NEW RULE: Any spades games played on the boat will require the player to have a drink in their hand at all times!
> *This has been a public service announcement!!*




Oh, Paul, I love this!

If I WAS going on the cruise I would say.....

"BRING IT ON!"

**DARN**  Maybe  at DATW, after France of course!

<WEG>


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Brandie, I'm sorry you have had to explain yourself on this.  You will make a very good mommy to your daughter.




I couldn't have said it better Nicole! 
I agree 100%!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> The sun is supposed to shine today.
> 
> Staying on topic, I'm not much of a spades player - it's been way too long. Uno is more my level.
> 
> Single digit dance is coming for my Halloween trip.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



I envy those that know how to play cards.
I don't know how to play any card games, I never had a chance to learn.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Has anyone tried recreating their tickers - or is the whole thing just down?
> 
> I MISS MY COUNTDOWN TICKERS!
> 
> Any word from the All-Mighty-Genius regarding when the regular registration might open up?
> 
> _Facebook friends - please see my status update this morning.  Good thoughts would be appreciated._



No, but I will FB you as soon as the sign up sheet comes out.
Keep checking your FB.


----------



## katscradle

Good Morning everyone!
Just thought I would say there is 43 days till we arrive in WDW!
Todd you are correct!
54 DAYS TILL DAP MAIN EVENT!


----------



## NancyIL

mainegal said:


> DAP, DAP, DAP....
> Gosh, even Nikki is getting out during the school year to go to DAP!
> 
> I can't go.
> I am just back from a week of clearing things out of my Mom's house. And there is still so much more to do! That responsibilty comes before the fun at DAP.
> 
> But, I will be ever so ready to meet you all at PCC 2.0 next year!
> 
> I really need to stop reading this thread!



Lyn - is anyone helping you with your mom's house? I know what you're going through. When my mom died in January, my sister and I made two trips to FL to go through her things and get her house ready to sell. You _will_ get everything done, and then PCC 2.0 will be here before you know it!

By the way - I'll be at WDW *TOMORROW*!


----------



## kathrna

Good morning everyone!  The sun is shining in NC but it's still too cold for me.  The computer says 44 F.  That's about 40 degrees cooler than I prefer. 

Nicole, I LOVE your new picture!  Very "Fall" - like in your warm colors!  

Jennifer, I hope that you are able to nurse your cold away as well as your jet-lag today.

Brandie, today you are another day closer to your dream.

Lyn, I am glad that you got so much done at your mother's.  I hope that you can finish up soon.

Have a great day!

P.S. I can't play cards either.


----------



## DVCsince02

I hate being cold, and it's only just begun.


----------



## georgemoe

Bornteach said:


> Sorry you could not go George but if it makes you feel any better, they only staid until half time!   Glad to have been able to ask you!



Thanks again Kristin. I'm sure they had a good time just the same. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Because I consider you people my friends I will give you fair warning right now. You don't want any part of me when it comes to spades!! Please don't make me put a beatdown on you while you're on vacation trying to have a good time.    NEW RULE: Any spades games played on the boat will require the player to have a drink in their hand at all times!
> *This has been a public service announcement!!*



You do need a partner you know. Not everyone has to get a beatdown. 



AnneR said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> The sun is supposed to shine today.
> 
> Staying on topic, *I'm not much of a spades player *- it's been way too long. Uno is more my level.
> 
> Single digit dance is coming for my Halloween trip.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



I see cunning in your posts Anne. I think you could be a great spades player.


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> _Facebook friends - please see my status update this morning.  Good thoughts would be appreciated._


Sending good good vibes your way.


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> _Facebook friends - please see my status update this morning.  Good thoughts would be appreciated._



Just read your update.. I will be sending all the good thoughts I can muster up for you and Greta


----------



## chirurgeon

Good Morning.  I'm sorry they are gone, but I'm glad I'm not the only one to lose their Mickey Path countdowns. Yesterday was very tiring, but it was good to see my niece.  She is happy at OSU (no comments from the Michigan crowd  .) And I'm glad she is only 3 hours away.  Not a great dorm room and the roomie leaves a lot to be desired, but she is handling it.

OK back to our normal DAP chatter.

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!


----------



## clkelley

Got a question. I do have a reservation through Dreams Unlimited for that timeframe, but have not received an email yet.  (Been away from computer all weekend)  Checked several email addresses and my spam folders!!

(My reservation is with Rhonda at the Campground, Nov 27 - 12th, then a 1-night reservartion on the 12th)


----------



## shellyminnie

clkelley said:


> Got a question. I do have a reservation through Dreams Unlimited for that timeframe, but have not received an email yet.  (Been away from computer all weekend)  Checked several email addresses and my spam folders!!
> 
> (My reservation is with Rhonda at the Campground, Nov 27 - 12th, then a 1-night reservartion on the 12th)



You need to have a minimum 2 night stay booked with Dreams in order to have priority access to the TSM party. There is still a chance you can attend the party but you would have to pay the $25 fee. Hope that helps.


----------



## clkelley

shellyminnie said:


> You need to have a minimum 2 night stay booked with Dreams in order to have priority access to the TSM party. There is still a chance you can attend the party but you would have to pay the $25 fee. Hope that helps.



I just said I'm booked from November 27th - December 13th through Dreams Unlimited. It is just split into two  reservations. One reservervation - 11/27 - 12/12 and then 1 reservation of 1 night 12/12 - 12/13.

That's about 16 nights by my count!!


----------



## scarlett873

clkelley said:


> Got a question. I do have a reservation through Dreams Unlimited for that timeframe, but have not received an email yet.  (Been away from computer all weekend)  Checked several email addresses and my spam folders!!
> 
> (My reservation is with Rhonda at the Campground, Nov 27 - 12th, then a 1-night reservartion on the 12th)





clkelley said:


> I just said I'm booked from November 27th - December 13th through Dreams Unlimited. It is just split into two  reservations. One reservervation - 11/27 - 12/12 and then 1 reservation of 1 night 12/12 - 12/13.
> 
> That's about 16 nights by my count!!


I would suggest contacting your DU agent...Good luck!


----------



## wildfan1473

clkelley said:


> Got a question. I do have a reservation through Dreams Unlimited for that timeframe, but have not received an email yet.  (Been away from computer all weekend)  Checked several email addresses and my spam folders!!
> 
> (My reservation is with Rhonda at the Campground, Nov 27 - 12th, then a 1-night reservartion on the 12th)



Carol - is Rhonda aware you want to attend the party?  I know when I booked my reservation, I was asked to specify DAP on the reservation.  You may want to contact Rhonda directly about it.

Good luck!


----------



## Renysmom

clkelley said:


> I just said I'm booked from November 27th - December 13th through Dreams Unlimited. It is just split into two  reservations. One reservervation - 11/27 - 12/12 and then 1 reservation of 1 night 12/12 - 12/13.
> 
> That's about 16 nights by my count!!



You need to contact your Dreams Agent or John or Kevin as they don't frequent this thread that often.


----------



## shellyminnie

clkelley said:


> I just said I'm booked from November 27th - December 13th through Dreams Unlimited. It is just split into two  reservations. One reservervation - 11/27 - 12/12 and then 1 reservation of 1 night 12/12 - 12/13.
> 
> That's about 16 nights by my count!!



I must have misread your post, I apologize. I agree with previous responses, i would contact Rhonda. Good luck.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

clkelley said:


> Got a question. I do have a reservation through Dreams Unlimited for that timeframe, but have not received an email yet.  (Been away from computer all weekend)  Checked several email addresses and my spam folders!!
> 
> (My reservation is with Rhonda at the Campground, Nov 27 - 12th, then a 1-night reservartion on the 12th)



Please make sure you email Rhonda - I'm sure if you email her she will be able to help you.


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> I must have misread your post, I apologize. I agree with previous responses, i would contact Rhonda. Good luck.



Hi Princess!  How r u this morning?


----------



## shellyminnie

:





dpuck1998 said:


> Hi Princess!  How r u this morning?



Much better now!! Thanks Squishy!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

clkelley said:


> Got a question. I do have a reservation through Dreams Unlimited for that timeframe, but have not received an email yet.  (Been away from computer all weekend)  Checked several email addresses and my spam folders!!
> 
> (My reservation is with Rhonda at the Campground, Nov 27 - 12th, then a 1-night reservartion on the 12th)



I just remembered that RHonda is on a cruise this week.  I have sent an email to the agent covering for her asking her to get you out an email.  Don't worry - we'll get you registered for the event.


----------



## Renysmom

WebmasterJohn said:


> Please make sure you email Rhonda - I'm sure if you email her she will be able to help you.



ohhh John's here.. Does that mean that the rest of us might be able to register today 

We know you like to appears to make changes to our thread and add stuff


----------



## clkelley

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just remembered that RHonda is on a cruise this week.  I have sent an email to the agent covering for her asking her to get you out an email.  Don't worry - we'll get you registered for the event.



Thanks!!  I knew Rhonda was on a cruise, so I also emailed Dagny.  I booked these reservations almost a year ago. I figure it was just where they were split that left me off the list.


----------



## Madi100

A.Mickey said:


> Well said Brandie!
> 
> Ohhh!  I would so be up for some Spades on a Boat!
> 
> And maybe some Nerts too, right Nicole?




I don't know to play spades.  We play 500 around here and....  NERTS


----------



## shellyminnie

Love the new pic Nicole!!


----------



## scarlett873

Alright all of you spades junkies and pros...I'm still a newbie to the game. Gotta master it before I can take you people on! We've only learned how to play as individually...not partners yet. CHILL!


----------



## exwdwcm

Happy Monday all!  quite chilly even here in TX this am.   I am loving it!  


 Yep, saw my ticker was gone on my blog and tried to re-create it, but at least now i know it is them, not me! 

Tracey- sorry to hear the crowds were so bad- hope it gets better.   Hopefully you are having a blast- saw you rode EE a lot this am? 

Nicole- love the new family pic- it is sooooo good!!

Brandie- hugs on the adoption wait.  I can't pretend to imagine how hard and long that wait must be.   I'll pray things start to move along and your family is finally united with your daughter soon!  She will be one lucky little lady!! 

So, we have ADRs for Sci Fi at 7:25pm on Sat before TSM 2.0.  I tried to change, but they are booked solid.   So we will just continue to call back and try and get an earlier time or walk up earlier.  We hate to cancel, it is my dad's favorite (and DH likes too- we are sci fi nerds!).   I tried to even move it to another night with no luck. we might just do a quick appetizer or dessert instead of full meal to move things along faster (plus there are yummy DAP party snacks waiting!).   If we get to the front gate by at least 9pm, i hope we are still good.  I know the emails say they want you there at 8pm, but there is no way we will make that (unless we get lucky with an earlier dining time).  

We had a halloween party Sat night and my son's birthday party yesterday- we are worn out!!


----------



## Madi100

kathrna said:


> Good morning everyone!  The sun is shining in NC but it's still too cold for me.  The computer says 44 F.  That's about 40 degrees cooler than I prefer.
> 
> Nicole, I LOVE your new picture!  Very "Fall" - like in your warm colors!
> 
> Jennifer, I hope that you are able to nurse your cold away as well as your jet-lag today.
> 
> Brandie, today you are another day closer to your dream.
> 
> Lyn, I am glad that you got so much done at your mother's.  I hope that you can finish up soon.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> P.S. I can't play cards either.





shellyminnie said:


> Love the new pic Nicole!!




Thanks.  I was pretty happy with them seeing as how they were taken at 7:30 in the morning!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Madi100 said:


> Thanks.  I was pretty happy with them seeing as how they were taken at 7:30 in the morning!!!



 Then they turned out really good!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

New pic looks great Nicole! 

Just saw this on MickeyPath...

News
10/19/09 - Sorry for the down time, but we are aware of the current issues with the banners and are working to get it fixed ASAP. Sorry for the Delay.

So we just have to wait it out I guess, much like the sign-up sheets.


----------



## Madi100

exwdwcm said:


> Happy Monday all!  quite chilly even here in TX this am.   I am loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole- love the new family pic- it is sooooo good!!



Thanks!


----------



## Madi100

3guysandagal said:


> New pic looks great Nicole!
> 
> Just saw this on MickeyPath...
> 
> News
> 10/19/09 - Sorry for the down time, but we are aware of the current issues with the banners and are working to get it fixed ASAP. Sorry for the Delay.
> 
> So we just have to wait it out I guess, much like the sign-up sheets.



Thanks, John!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Thanks, John!



I agree, it is a lovely picture....but where are the rats???


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> I agree, it is a lovely picture....but where are the rats???




The rats were not a part of our family until later that day.


----------



## guynwdm

jeanigor said:


> Morning all....without the ticker I have to use some estimating, but I think its about 54 days until the Main Event at DAP!!!!



I have an itouch application that does a count down for me.  It works great and I always have it handy even if I don't have internet access.  51 days until I leave.


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> I have an itouch application that does a count down for me.  It works great and I always have it handy even if I don't have internet access.  51 days until I leave.



Show off.....


----------



## AnneR

Wow -

Off to a 3 hour meeting and you guys do 3 pages!

George - too many rules in spades for me to remember at least with UNO there are clues on the cards for me.

Nicole - I noticed the picture but did not get a chance to compliment you - great picture.

Now - swallowiing my lunch and off to the next 2 meetings.


----------



## Madi100

AnneR said:


> Wow -
> 
> Off to a 3 hour meeting and you guys do 3 pages!
> 
> George - too many rules in spades for me to remember at least with UNO there are clues on the cards for me.
> 
> Nicole - I noticed the picture but did not get a chance to compliment you - great picture.
> 
> Now - swallowiing my lunch and off to the next 2 meetings.



Thanks!  Enjoy your meetings.


----------



## aspen37

guynwdm said:


> I have an itouch application that does a count down for me.  It works great and I always have it handy even if I don't have internet access.  51 days until I leave.



I have an app on my MacBook too. Plus I also have an old fashion one, it's a calendar that I have a countdown on.


----------



## Renysmom

guynwdm said:


> I have an itouch application that does a count down for me.  It works great and I always have it handy even if I don't have internet access.  51 days until I leave.



I have one on my iPhone as well, I prefer the one on my computer desktop.  easier than having to drag our the phone, find the application and looking, but I am lazy like that 

Can someone tell me why, when we have had a year to plan our cruise and we leave next Wed for Florida my darling, wonderful husband (yes that is said with sarcasm) is telling me now he needs new pants for the cruise because he forgot I told him no jeans in the dining room.. I have only had the clothing discussion with him at least 20 times....Grrrrr.. Guess we are heading to the mall one night this week... 

Oh a light bulb moment as I was checking for typos... Hmmm... Alicia I need super shopper tips on how to turn this pants for him trip into shoes for me... This may not be a bad thing after all..


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Can someone tell me why, when we have had a year to plan our cruise and we leave next Wed for Florida my darling, wonderful *husband* (yes that is said with sarcasm) is telling me now *he* needs new pants for the cruise because *he* forgot I told him no jeans in the dining room.. I have only had the clothing discussion with *him* at least 20 times....Grrrrr.. Guess we are heading to the mall one night this week...
> 
> Oh a light bulb moment as I was checking for typos... Hmmm... Alicia I need super shopper tips on how to turn this pants for *him* trip into shoes for me... This may not be a bad thing after all..



You answered your own question. I just went back and highlighted it for you.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> _Facebook friends - please see my status update this morning.  Good thoughts would be appreciated._



Sending good thoughts and prayers your way for Greta! 



DVCsince02 said:


> I hate being cold, and it's only just begun.



I can't wait for December so I can go to Florida and thaw out.      



Nicole, I loved all of your family pictures on FB. The album you made was great!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Brandie, I'm sorry you have had to explain yourself on this.  You will make a very good mommy to your daughter.



Nicole I love your picture!


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> You answered your own question. I just went back and highlighted it for you.



Thanks Todd.. I already told him he needs to head to the mall on his own during the week and if he doesnt find anything then I would help him Saturday.  

I should know.. 3 brothers.. 2 sons.. men=procrastination... It's all good though cause if we head to the mall, as I said it will cost him shoe money


----------



## sshaw10060

I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning the spare bedroom. That baby sparkles now! It is nice to have it done. I have been putting it off for months. Busy morning at work. I am now on a teleconference with one of the most annoying people ever. Every month I want to reach through the phone and strangle her. She is speaking now and since I am involved in the issue being discussed I can't even verbally slap her around.

Hope my tickers come back soon. I really enjoy looking at them.


----------



## guynwdm

jeanigor said:


> Show off.....



I think it is more like "special"


----------



## cocowum

Renysmom said:


> I have one on my iPhone as well, I prefer the one on my computer desktop.  easier than having to drag our the phone, find the application and looking, but I am lazy like that
> 
> Can someone tell me why, when we have had a year to plan our cruise and we leave next Wed for Florida my darling, wonderful husband (yes that is said with sarcasm) is telling me now he needs new pants for the cruise because he forgot I told him no jeans in the dining room.. I have only had the clothing discussion with him at least 20 times....Grrrrr.. Guess we are heading to the mall one night this week...
> *
> Oh a light bulb moment as I was checking for typos... Hmmm... Alicia I need super shopper tips on how to turn this pants for him trip into shoes for me... This may not be a bad thing after all*..



Leave him at home, buy the pants for him, pick up a few pairs of shoes for yourself (you deserve it). Then tell him the shoes were on clearance for 90% off and they were BOGO.  Works every time.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I spent the entire day yesterday cleaning the spare bedroom. That baby sparkles now! It is nice to have it done. I have been putting it off for months. Busy morning at work. I am now on a teleconference with one of the most annoying people ever. Every month I want to reach through the phone and strangle her. She is speaking now and since I am involved in the issue being discussed I can't even verbally slap her around.
> 
> Hope my tickers come back soon. I really enjoy looking at them.



Glad you survived cleaning the spare room. It would have been terrible to have to find Lucy and Mr. Tumnus to find you in the land of Spair Oom.
p.s. ~ I like the 'squish your head' form of dealing with people. I don't even hold my hand up anymore...I imagine that too.



cocowum said:


> Leave him at home, buy the pants for him, pick up a few pairs of shoes for yourself (you deserve it). Then tell him the shoes were on clearance for 90% off and they were BOGO.  Works every time.



Should you be revealing your strategy here?


----------



## wildfan1473

cocowum said:


> Leave him at home, buy the pants for him, pick up a few pairs of shoes for yourself (you deserve it). Then tell him the shoes were on clearance for 90% off and they were BOGO.  Works every time.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I have an app on my MacBook too. Plus I also have an old fashion one, it's a calendar that I have a countdown on.



Too Funny!


----------



## Renysmom

cocowum said:


> Leave him at home, buy the pants for him, pick up a few pairs of shoes for yourself (you deserve it). Then tell him the shoes were on clearance for 90% off and they were BOGO.  Works every time.



I  how you think.....


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> Leave him at home, buy the pants for him, pick up a few pairs of shoes for yourself (you deserve it). Then tell him the shoes were on clearance for 90% off and they were BOGO.  Works every time.



HEY!   What the ...., why I outta....., you little ....., I'm gonna .....Oh forget it, buy all the shoes you want my love.


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> HEY!   What the ...., why I outta....., you little ....., I'm gonna .....Oh forget it, buy all the shoes you want my love.





Get off the computer and come home! I miss you!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Nicole.....great picture !!    

Paul....I love to play spades.  

Dodie....My thoughts are with you.  Please keep me posted on Greta, I am not on facebook.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> HEY!   What the ...., why I outta....., you little ....., I'm gonna .....Oh forget it, buy all the shoes you want my love.



Paul, I have been told that I have to buy a new pair of shoes for my lovely spouse for every new piece of Cast Iron Cookware (Dutch Ovens) I bring home.  It is a give and give relationship.


----------



## TXYankee

cocowum said:


> Leave him at home, buy the pants for him, pick up a few pairs of shoes for yourself (you deserve it). Then tell him the shoes were on clearance for 90% off and they were BOGO.  Works every time.




I am so Jealous.

I used to be a shoe pig.  Never bought just one pair at a time.  Every vacation or trip included a  shoecase with a pair for every outfit.  Last year I broke my right foot for the third thim and was condemned to a life of orthopedic shoes.  The foot is so messed up that it does not even fit into my beautiful shoe collection.  Sometimes I put my sexy beautiful shoe on my left foot and admire how nice it looks.  I still can not bear to part with my shoe collection.  I miss wearing my shoes


----------



## georgemoe

TXYankee said:


> I am so Jealous.
> 
> *I used to be a shoe pig.*  Never bought just one pair at a time.  Every vacation or trip included a  shoecase with a pair for every outfit.  Last year I broke my right foot for the third thim and was condemned to a life of orthopedic shoes.  The foot is so messed up that it does not even fit into my beautiful shoe collection.  Sometimes I put my sexy beautiful shoe on my left foot and admire how nice it looks.  I still can not bear to part with my shoe collection.  I miss wearing my shoes



As Kathy would say. "Can't breathe!"


----------



## kathrna

TXYankee said:


> I am so Jealous.
> 
> I used to be a shoe pig.  Never bought just one pair at a time.  Every vacation or trip included a  shoecase with a pair for every outfit.  Last year I broke my right foot for the third thim and was condemned to a life of orthopedic shoes.  The foot is so messed up that it does not even fit into my beautiful shoe collection.  Sometimes I put my sexy beautiful shoe on my left foot and admire how nice it looks.  I still can not bear to part with my shoe collection.  I miss wearing my shoes



Theresa, I'm so sorry for your "loss".  

After I had my first child, my feet grew a half size.  I felt like the ugly step-sisters.  My foot just wouldn't fit.  Now it wasn't all that bad.  I got to shop for new shoes.  But I hadn't suffered through working a shoe store and dealing with stinky feet for nothing.  I had to start over WITHOUT the discount.


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> HEY!   What the ...., why I outta....., you little ....., I'm gonna .....Oh forget it, buy all the shoes you want my love.



Good answer!  Good answer!


----------



## katscradle

I used to love my heels! 
Oh how I miss those days! 
Now I have a bum right foot from stepping on a dinky car in the middle of the night. Now it is a chore to get a pair of shoes that fit and are comfortable.


----------



## Renysmom

TXYankee said:


> I am so Jealous.
> 
> I used to be a shoe pig.  Never bought just one pair at a time.  Every vacation or trip included a  shoecase with a pair for every outfit.  Last year I broke my right foot for the third thim and was condemned to a life of orthopedic shoes.  The foot is so messed up that it does not even fit into my beautiful shoe collection.  Sometimes I put my sexy beautiful shoe on my left foot and admire how nice it looks.  I still can not bear to part with my shoe collection.  I miss wearing my shoes



  . Yes lots of hugs.. I can't imagine not being able to wear my shoes.. although I have noticed in the last year that those 3+ heels no longer cut it as comfortably as they once did..


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> . Yes lots of hugs.. I can't imagine not being able to wear my shoes.. although I have noticed in the last year that those 3+ heels no longer cut it as comfortably as they once did..



3+ heels - I only wear heels that high for very special occassions.  I tend to stick with 2 inch or lower.

My heart goes out to all with foot problems that prevent them from wearing their shoes of choice.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> 3+ heels - I only wear heels that high for very special occassions.  I tend to stick with 2 inch or lower.
> 
> My heart goes out to all with foot problems that prevent them from wearing their shoes of choice.



Yup there were days!!! When I was younger I could wear those 3+ heels for hours and hours, not anymore though.  I miss them but I also know better now.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Yup there were days!!! When I was younger I could wear those 3+ heels for hours and hours, not anymore though.  I miss them but I also know better now.



My favorite shoes are my croc sandals.  I am really missing them right now.


----------



## sshaw10060

cocowum said:


> Get off the computer and come home! I miss you!



All right you two. That's enough of that. Get a room.


----------



## tlcoke

Hi everyone!  Waiting for my table at Yachtsman Steakhouse.  Just wanted to pop in and say


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Hi everyone!  Waiting for my table at Yachtsman Steakhouse.  Just wanted to pop in and say



Join us later if you can Tracey - Tara planning a "chat" it could get a little wild.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Hi everyone!  Waiting for my table at Yachtsman Steakhouse.  Just wanted to pop in and say



Hi Tracey... Have a wonderful meal


----------



## shellyminnie

tlcoke said:


> Hi everyone!  Waiting for my table at Yachtsman Steakhouse.  Just wanted to pop in and say



Glad you made it through Epcot ok!!


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> Hi everyone!  Waiting for my table at Yachtsman Steakhouse.  Just wanted to pop in and say



Have a great dinner.


----------



## Renysmom

Could someone who went on PCC 1.0 help me out.  

How wide is the dowel rod for the FE suppose to be?  I can't find the directions anywhere and John wants to cut the dowel rod tonite and paint it..

Thanks


----------



## georgemoe

tlcoke said:


> Hi everyone!  Waiting for my table at Yachtsman Steakhouse.  Just wanted to pop in and say



You taunt you. Enjoy your dinner.



Renysmom said:


> Could someone who went on PCC 1.0 help me out.
> 
> How wide is the dowel rod for the FE suppose to be?  I can't find the directions anywhere and John wants to cut the dowel rod tonite and paint it..
> 
> Thanks



The FE itself is not suppose to be wider than 8". Hope that helps you determine the dowel length.


----------



## Dodie

Renysmom said:


> Could someone who went on PCC 1.0 help me out.
> 
> How wide is the dowel rod for the FE suppose to be?  I can't find the directions anywhere and John wants to cut the dowel rod tonite and paint it..
> 
> Thanks



Find a post by Todd and click on the link in his signature. It's titled something like "Fish Extender Primer" or something like that. It has those details.

EDITED to add - Todd has the first post after John's on this thread! Easy to find.


----------



## Renysmom

Thanks George and Dodie.. Found it..


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Could someone who went on PCC 1.0 help me out.
> 
> How wide is the dowel rod for the FE suppose to be?  I can't find the directions anywhere and John wants to cut the dowel rod tonite and paint it..
> 
> Thanks



As George has said, the width of the wall your FE hangs on is 8". I think I made my dowel about 9" or so and added antenna toppers.


----------



## shellyminnie

Tracey and I are going up to Jacksonville tomorrow to see the Christmas Train Tour!! Tracey saw it when it was in Louisville, but I cant wait to see it!! Lots of pics to come!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Tracey and I are going up to Jacksonville tomorrow to see the Christmas Train Tour!! Tracey saw it when it was in Louisville, but I cant wait to see it!! Lots of pics to come!!



Sounds like a lot of fun Shelly.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> As George has said, the width of the wall your FE hangs on is 8". I think I made my dowel about 9" or so and added antenna toppers.



Thanks Todd.  Our FE is 8" wide so John just needed to know the max width.  One more thing off the list.  Good thing cause we go SINGLE DIGITS at midnight


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Join us later if you can Tracey - Tara planning a "chat" it could get a little wild.



I'll try to pop in and join you.


----------



## TSWJan78

AnneR said:


> Join us later if you can Tracey - Tara planning a "chat" it could get a little wild.


 
I just said I was going to be bored as it is wrestling night in our house...  (If this Yankees/ Angels game ever ends)


----------



## Dodie

I was kind of hoping for an "hopping" DAP thread tonight. I need a distraction, at least until 10:00 when _Castle_ comes on.


----------



## AnneR

TSWJan78 said:


> I just said I was going to be bored as it is wrestling night in our house...  (If this Yankees/ Angels game ever ends)



you wanted some help keeping entertained.  I think there are a group of us willing to "chat".


----------



## TSWJan78

So it is 8:30 and I have no intrest in making dinner..  any suggestions of something quick and yummy?


----------



## Renysmom

TSWJan78 said:


> I just said I was going to be bored as it is wrestling night in our house...  (If this Yankees/ Angels game ever ends)



This Yankees/Angels game is a great one and I am not a fan of either team...


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> I was kind of hoping for an "hopping" DAP thread tonight. I need a distraction, at least until 10:00 when _Castle_ comes on.



What's Castle?


----------



## TSWJan78

As a red sox fan I am now routing for the Angels and common enimies make us friends...  How ever I would love to see Joe Torre and the Dodgers kick the yankees behings


----------



## shellyminnie

TSWJan78 said:


> So it is 8:30 and I have no intrest in making dinner..  any suggestions of something quick and yummy?



Leftovers??


----------



## jeanigor

TSWJan78 said:


> So it is 8:30 and I have no intrest in making dinner..  any suggestions of something quick and yummy?



I made White Chicken Chili.


----------



## TSWJan78

AnneR said:


> What's Castle?



Is Catle on Fox?


----------



## spaddy

TSWJan78 said:


> I just said I was going to be bored as it is wrestling night in our house...  (If this Yankees/ Angels game ever ends)



I need to watch it so I know when House starts.  I am glad I turned it on or I would have taped just the baseball game.


----------



## AnneR

TSWJan78 said:


> So it is 8:30 and I have no intrest in making dinner..  any suggestions of something quick and yummy?



Grilled Cheese - wait Jillian ate that tonight.

Breakfast!


----------



## Renysmom

TSWJan78 said:


> As a red sox fan I am now routing for the Angels and common enimies make us friends...  How ever I would love to see Joe Torre and the Dodgers kick the yankees behings



See with the Red Sox out now I gotta route for the Phillies... Darn those Red Sox.. they just didn't cooperate this year


----------



## TSWJan78

shellyminnie said:


> Leftovers??




 Hi Shelly!!!



jeanigor said:


> I made White Chicken Chili.


That sounds Yummy Todd.. I will be over in... How long does it take to get to your place from Boston??


----------



## Dodie

OOOH! Castle is on ABC. It stars Nathan Fillion. If you're of a "certain age," it best compares in "vibe" to "Remington Steele."  

He's a famous author. He shadows a NYC homicide detective who's the inspiration for his new series of mystery books. They have great chemistry and he is VERY EASY ON THE EYES!!!!


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> OOOH! Castle is on ABC. It stars Nathan Fillion. If you're of a "certain age," it best compares in "vibe" to "Remington Steele."
> 
> He's a famous author. He shadows a NYC homicide detective who's the inspiration for his new series of mystery books. They have great chemistry and he is VERY EASY ON THE EYES!!!!



I remember Remington Steele. Have not watched this one.  Of course since I have the computer tonight, I lose on the TV.


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> OOOH! Castle is on ABC. It stars Nathan Fillion. If you're of a "certain age," it best compares in "vibe" to "Remington Steele."
> 
> He's a famous author. He shadows a NYC homicide detective who's the inspiration for his new series of mystery books. They have great chemistry and he is VERY EASY ON THE EYES!!!!



I loved Remington Steele.


----------



## TSWJan78

spaddy said:


> I need to watch it so I know when House starts.  I am glad I turned it on or I would have taped just the baseball game.



I will let you know when it is on Anne!!



AnneR said:


> Grilled Cheese - wait Jillian ate that tonight.
> 
> Breakfast!


Good Idea Anne!!  I think that is the winner.

Glad this is not a posting war.. I would be in deep do do for double quoting


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> OOOH! Castle is on ABC. It stars Nathan Fillion. If you're of a "certain age," it best compares in "vibe" to "Remington Steele."
> 
> He's a famous author. He shadows a NYC homicide detective who's the inspiration for his new series of mystery books. They have great chemistry and he is VERY EASY ON THE EYES!!!!



ohhh he is cute!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Off to catch up.


----------



## shellyminnie

TSWJan78 said:


> Hi Shelly!!!



 Hi Tara!!


----------



## kathrna

shellyminnie said:


> Tracey and I are going up to Jacksonville tomorrow to see the Christmas Train Tour!! Tracey saw it when it was in Louisville, but I cant wait to see it!! Lots of pics to come!!



Have fun at that!  We went two Saturdays ago and had a great time.  I'm sure Tracey will get you there at opening.  HIGHLY recommended!  Otherwise you will wait and wait and wait.  It's worth it, but would have been so much nicer to have not waited.  It really gets you in the mood for Christmas  (I know, I know, it's only October)


----------



## TSWJan78

Dodie said:


> OOOH! Castle is on ABC. It stars Nathan Fillion. If you're of a "certain age," it best compares in "vibe" to "Remington Steele."
> 
> He's a famous author. He shadows a NYC homicide detective who's the inspiration for his new series of mystery books. They have great chemistry and he is VERY EASY ON THE EYES!!!!



Cute boys.. I love that topic!!


----------



## spaddy

TSWJan78 said:


> I will let you know when it is on Anne!!
> 
> 
> Good Idea Anne!!  I think that is the winner.
> 
> Glad this is not a posting war.. I would be in deep do do for double quoting



We are watching now.  DH said he was listening on the way home and thought it was over.  I also cheer for anyone but the Yankees.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Off to catch up.



You haven't missed much Jen, just getting started.


----------



## TSWJan78

ANGELS WIN!!!

Stupid This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 22 seconds.


----------



## Dodie

I'm a Nathan Fillion fan from "way back." He used to be in a science fiction series called Firefly on USA (and a movie from that called Serenity).  He was on Buffy the Vampire Slayer too, but I didn't really watch that a lot.  I highly recommend a really good independent film from a few years ago called "Waitress."  He's in that with Keri Russell.

Thus ends my recitation on Nathan Fillion.


----------



## spaddy

TSWJan78 said:


> ANGELS WIN!!!
> 
> Stupid This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 22 seconds.



I can't even get it to refresh that often.  Sometimes I think my computer hates me.


----------



## jeanigor

TSWJan78 said:


> Cute boys.. I love that topic!!



Just be careful. The men folk will start talkin' about guns and such...


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> I'm a Nathan Fillion fan from "way back." He used to be in a science fiction series called Firefly on USA (and a movie from that called Serenity).  He was on Buffy the Vampire Slayer too, but I didn't really watch that a lot.  I highly recommend a really good independent film from a few years ago called "Waitress."  He's in that with Keri Russell.
> 
> Thus ends my recitation on Nathan Fillion.



So would you just faint if I tell you I have never heard of him??


----------



## TSWJan78

OK.. Off to make Grilled Cheese... Be back in 10 min...  Lets see how many pages you guys can make it to while I am gone!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

I am ready for the Holidays at the World.  DAP is the Cherry on Top!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> I'm a Nathan Fillion fan from "way back." He used to be in a science fiction series called Firefly on USA (and a movie from that called Serenity).  He was on Buffy the Vampire Slayer too, but I didn't really watch that a lot.  I highly recommend a really good independent film from a few years ago called "Waitress."  He's in that with Keri Russell.
> 
> Thus ends my recitation on Nathan Fillion.



I remember way back when he was on One Life to Live!!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I'm a Nathan Fillion fan from "way back." He used to be in a science fiction series called Firefly on USA (and a movie from that called Serenity).  He was on Buffy the Vampire Slayer too, but I didn't really watch that a lot.  I highly recommend a really good independent film from a few years ago called "Waitress."  He's in that with Keri Russell.
> 
> Thus ends my recitation on Nathan Fillion.



So when do you start to resuscitate him?


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> I made White Chicken Chili.



MAN!  First Anne made some yummy wraps and now you and the chicken chili!  Maybe I just need to travel the country around dinner time.


----------



## Annette_VA

Dodie said:


> OOOH! Castle is on ABC. It stars Nathan Fillion. If you're of a "certain age," it best compares in "vibe" to "Remington Steele."
> 
> He's a famous author. He shadows a NYC homicide detective who's the inspiration for his new series of mystery books. They have great chemistry and he is VERY EASY ON THE EYES!!!!



Did you see that they're putting out the Nikki Heat books written by "Rick Castle"?  http://www.amazon.com/Heat-Wave-Ric...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255999186&sr=8-1

I pulled down the sample on the kindle app.  Haven't had a chance to read it yet, though...



Dodie said:


> I'm a Nathan Fillion fan from "way back." He used to be in a science fiction series called Firefly on USA (and a movie from that called Serenity).  He was on Buffy the Vampire Slayer too, but I didn't really watch that a lot.  I highly recommend a really good independent film from a few years ago called "Waitress."  He's in that with Keri Russell.
> 
> Thus ends my recitation on Nathan Fillion.



He was also on Two Guys, a Girl & a Pizza Place

Love him in anything he's in!!


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> I'm a Nathan Fillion fan from "way back." He used to be in a science fiction series called Firefly on USA (and a movie from that called Serenity).  He was on Buffy the Vampire Slayer too, but I didn't really watch that a lot.  I highly recommend a really good independent film from a few years ago called "Waitress."  He's in that with Keri Russell.
> 
> Thus ends my recitation on Nathan Fillion.



I will have to get the Waitress movie.  I have always wondered if it was any good.


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie, love the pic you sent me.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Just be careful. The men folk will start talkin' about guns and such...



guns, wives and secret codes...oh my!


----------



## kathrna

Anne, did you see that Air Tran has a new special out?  BWI to MCO $74 each way.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> MAN!  First Anne made some yummy wraps and now you and the chicken chili!  Maybe I just need to travel the country around dinner time.



We don't go hungry round here, that's for sure


----------



## Renysmom

Yankees LOSE!!! ahhh what a  great night


----------



## Dodie

AnneR said:


> So would you just faint if I tell you I have never heard of him??



Not at all. I'd just recommend that you watch Castle at least once.



jeanigor said:


> So when do you start to resuscitate him?



 Oooh. You think he might need mouth-to-mouth? 



shellyminnie said:


> I remember way back when he was on One Life to Live!!



Shelly! My girl Shelly comes through!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> MAN!  First Anne made some yummy wraps and now you and the chicken chili!  Maybe I just need to travel the country around dinner time.



Rachel Ray!

They were very different.


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> Not at all. I'd just recommend that you watch Castle at least once.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh. You think he might need mouth-to-mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly! My girl Shelly comes through!



Off to set my DVR..


----------



## WebmasterMike

jeanigor said:


> Just be careful. The men folk will start talkin' about guns and such...



Paul, I got my LAW rocket today.  I am now ready to go Pumpkin hunting!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Dodie, love the pic you sent me.



Me, too!


----------



## AnneR

Great pictures Mike.

Getting us in the holiday spirit tonight.


----------



## DVCsince02

Nice pics, Mike!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Anne, did you see that Air Tran has a new special out?  BWI to MCO $74 each way.



No

I got tickets at $59.

I am seriously considering a January trip will have to look.


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> Dodie, love the pic you sent me.



 I can't wait until DATW, that's for sure.


----------



## kathrna

Dodie said:


> OOOH! Castle is on ABC. It stars Nathan Fillion. If you're of a "certain age," it best compares in "vibe" to "Remington Steele."
> 
> He's a famous author. He shadows a NYC homicide detective who's the inspiration for his new series of mystery books. They have great chemistry and he is VERY EASY ON THE EYES!!!!



Dodie, he's yummy.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scarlett873

shellyminnie said:


> I remember way back when he was on One Life to Live!!


That's where I've seen him before!!


----------



## jeanigor

Well I am not sticking around for very long...just waiting for Heros to end. Then going to Oberweis. Promised DP a treat if he finished a special project. Nothing like a $5 ice cream cone to light a fire under his tush.


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> Paul, I got my LAW rocket today.  I am now ready to go Pumpkin hunting!



That must be some tough pumpkin!!


----------



## shellyminnie

TSWJan78 said:


> ANGELS WIN!!!
> 
> Stupid This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 22 seconds.



Don't let Paul hear you say that!!



k5jmh said:


> I am ready for the Holidays at the World.  DAP is the Cherry on Top!!!



Nice Mike!!



Annette_VA said:


> He was also on Two Guys, a Girl & a Pizza Place
> 
> Love him in anything he's in!!



I remember that!!


----------



## Renysmom

I am so ready for DAP....and the castle all covered in ice... it's breathtaking and impossible to describe


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> That's where I've seen him before!!



Brandie

Are you done with school work?


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I can't wait until DATW, that's for sure.



You ain't seen nothin' yet. No baby, you ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## WebmasterMike

AnneR said:


> Great pictures Mike.
> 
> Getting us in the holiday spirit tonight.





DVCsince02 said:


> Nice pics, Mike!



I have to make sure Christy has enough pictures so that her scrapbooking habit does not run out of fuel.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> That's where I've seen him before!!



Shouldn't you be paying attention to the class?!?


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Dodie, love the pic you sent me.



Me too!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> No
> 
> I got tickets at $59.
> 
> I am seriously considering a January trip will have to look.



I am too. And a May trip. And an October trip. You could tell all that if the tickers were working again.....


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Well I am not sticking around for very long...just waiting for Heros to end. Then going to Oberweis. Promised DP a treat if he finished a special project. Nothing like a $5 ice cream cone to light a fire under his tush.



Ohhh . . . ice cream.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi All,

I hope everyone had a great day. I'm relaxing in the new Snuggie I bought over the weekend and watching The View. The new meds I'm on are kicking in and making me sleepy. 

See you soon!


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Brandie
> 
> Are you done with school work?


Yep...instructor had an awful headache so he ended class early...


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> You ain't seen nothin' yet. No baby, you ain't seen nothing yet!



I am most certain that, in all of our various accoutrements, we will be quite the spectacle.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I am too. And a May trip. And an October trip. You could tell all that if the tickers were working again.....



Two words -

ANNUAL PASS


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> Paul, I got my LAW rocket today.  I am now ready to go Pumpkin hunting!



Can we skeet shoot with pumpkins? I've always wanted to launch one on a trebuchet....


----------



## Launchpad11B

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day. I'm relaxing in the new Snuggie I bought over the weekend and watching The View. The new meds I'm on are kicking in and making me sleepy.
> 
> See you soon!



You sure it's not the view that's making you sleepy.


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day. I'm relaxing in the new Snuggie I bought over the weekend and watching The View. The new meds I'm on are kicking in and making me sleepy.
> 
> See you soon!



No sleeping here tonight.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> We don't go hungry round here, that's for sure



Don't you hear the doorbell?  It's me!  Feed me chili!!  Let me in!!!  I want chili.  You DID make corn bread, too, didn't you?  Please say that G made Mexican corn bread.  That would go great with chicken chili.  And here, I brought wine!


----------



## Dodie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day. I'm relaxing in the new Snuggie I bought over the weekend and watching The View. The new meds I'm on are kicking in and making me sleepy.
> 
> See you soon!



I have to admit that I own the QVC version of the Snuggie - the Slanket. SERIOUSLY! It's called a SLANKET.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Oooh. You think he might need mouth-to-mouth?


----------



## kathrna

Renysmom said:


> Yankees LOSE!!! ahhh what a  great night



YAY!  I love it when the Yankees lose!


----------



## DVCsince02

I am so ready for this trip.  It's hard being home all day with the boys and very little social interaction (face to face).  My computer is the only thing keeping me sane.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Yep...instructor had an awful headache so he ended class early...



"Chatting" tonight instead


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Two words -
> 
> ANNUAL PASS



I've already decided is the only way to go.....


----------



## Renysmom

Doesnt look like multiple trips for us next year.. Ive got this cruise, DAP and  PCC 2.0 and that's about it for the next 14 months.

DS is getting married and we have that expense next fall.  

Happy for him  , not happy no WDW in October 2010


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> I am so ready for this trip.  It's hard being home all day with the boys and very little social interaction (face to face).  My computer is the only thing keeping me sane.



I have a trip in 10 days but I am more excited about DAP.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Dodie said:


> I have to admit that I own the QVC version of the Snuggie - the Slanket. SERIOUSLY! It's called a SLANKET.


I like the one we used on the back of the bus, the Muggie!!


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Can we skeet shoot with pumpkins? I've always wanted to launch one on a trebuchet....



Phillip always makes sure we watch that "Punkin' Chuckin'" show every year on the Travel Channel? FYI? ESPN? I can't remember.  It's the one where they launch the pumpkins, blow the pumpkins up, shoot at the pumpkins with automatic weapons, etc. EVERY YEAR WE HAVE TO WATCH THIS.


----------



## Launchpad11B

All of you bashing the Yankees are a bunch of haters. Get a life....or a better baseball team.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> No
> 
> I got tickets at $59.
> 
> I am seriously considering a January trip will have to look.



Wowdy dow!  That's a great price.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I've already decided is the only way to go.....


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Don't you hear the doorbell?  It's me!  Feed me chili!!  Let me in!!!  I want chili.  You DID make corn bread, too, didn't you?  Please say that G made Mexican corn bread.  That would go great with chicken chili.  And here, I brought wine!



Ha! G cook? That's like asking a Polar Bear to surf!


----------



## scarlett873

The Snuggie commercials annoy me...if I'm that cold, I'll get my bathrobe out. Works just as well!


----------



## Renysmom

Anne - When are you heading down?  We leave at 4:30 am Friday morning for Port Canaveral.. We are driving from Richmond


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Wowdy dow!  That's a great price.



So did I tell you that for DAP that was the price for my round trip ticket?


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I have to admit that I own the QVC version of the Snuggie - the Slanket. SERIOUSLY! It's called a SLANKET.



I had to re-read that. Didn't think it said what I read the first time....


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Can we skeet shoot with pumpkins? I've always wanted to launch one on a trebuchet....



There is a huge contest here in Delaware called Pumpkin Chunkin.


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day. I'm relaxing in the new Snuggie I bought over the weekend and watching The View. The new meds I'm on are kicking in and making me sleepy.
> 
> See you soon!



Night!!



Dodie said:


> I am most certain that, in all of our various accoutrements, we will be quite the spectacle.



Ya think???


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Anne - When are you heading down?  We leave at 4:30 am Friday morning for Port Canaveral.. We are driving from Richmond



We fly on the 30th.  7 am flight.  We come back on the 3rd.


----------



## Renysmom

Door bell, delivery food.. What's that??? 


We haven't had a meal delivered to our door in 4 years now.. I miss it so much.. They don't do that here in the country


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> There is a huge contest here in Delaware called Pumpkin Chunkin.



I am positive now that's the source of this yearly show I am forced to watch.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I am so ready for this trip.  It's hard being home all day with the boys and very little social interaction (face to face).  My computer is the only thing keeping me sane.



I was gonna say...what am I...chopped liver? I think we talk at least once or twice a day via phone and then off and on throughout the day via facebook...


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Can we skeet shoot with pumpkins? I've always wanted to launch one on a trebuchet....



We did that very thing at Scout camp last year!  It was fun!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Phillip always makes sure we watch that "Punkin' Chuckin'" show every year on the Travel Channel? FYI? ESPN? I can't remember.  It's the one where they launch the pumpkins, blow the pumpkins up, shoot at the pumpkins with automatic weapons, etc. EVERY YEAR WE HAVE TO WATCH THIS.



I'll bring the pumpkin pie and some beer, if you have the whipped cream and the TV station.....


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> We fly on the 30th.  7 am flight.  We come back on the 3rd.



We will miss each other   but we have DAP


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> All of you bashing the Yankees are a bunch of haters. Get a life....or a better baseball team.



Go Phills!


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Door bell, delivery food.. What's that???
> 
> 
> We haven't had a meal delivered to our door in 4 years now.. I miss it so much.. They don't do that here in the country



I guess I am not quite as far in the country as you Kelly - we can get pizza but that is it.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Go Phills!



At least the Phils are still playing Jen,


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> I guess I am not quite as far in the country as you Kelly - we can get pizza but that is it.



Pizza delivery... I would LOVE that


----------



## WebmasterMike

scarlett873 said:


> The Snuggie commercials annoy me...if I'm that cold, I'll get my bathrobe out. Works just as well!


I am in my robe and fuzzy slippers, sipping on my apple martini, and burning my pumpkin spice candles getting ready to slip into a hot bath with my mickey bath bomb.


----------



## TSWJan78

OK.. what did I Miss?


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Pizza delivery... I would LOVE that



It takes at least an hour, so we actually just drive and pick up our order, its faster.


----------



## scarlett873

I am sooooooo looking forward to DAP. I am so excited to see the Magic Kingdom all decked out for Christmas! And not to mention...DATW...I'm pretty sure that the Mickey police will be keeping a close eye on this crew...


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I guess I am not quite as far in the country as you Kelly - we can get pizza but that is it.



I am just too cheap to order delivery. For the two of us, if I don't cook it is less expensive to go to the restaurant and eat than have it delivered. (plus we get out of the house for a bit...almost romantical like)


----------



## DVCsince02

k5jmh said:


> I am in my robe and fuzzy slippers, sipping on my apple martini, and burning my pumpkin spice candles getting ready to slip into a hot bath with my mickey bath bomb.


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> I am in my robe and fuzzy slippers, sipping on my apple martini, and burning my pumpkin spice candles getting ready to slip into a hot bath with my mickey bath bomb.



Eye poking stick required after that Mike! Thanks for nothing.


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> Phillip always makes sure we watch that "Punkin' Chuckin'" show every year on the Travel Channel? FYI? ESPN? I can't remember.  It's the one where they launch the pumpkins, blow the pumpkins up, shoot at the pumpkins with automatic weapons, etc. EVERY YEAR WE HAVE TO WATCH THIS.



I love that show!!



k5jmh said:


> I am in my robe and fuzzy slippers, sipping on my apple martini, and burning my pumpkin spice candles getting ready to slip into a hot bath with my mickey bath bomb.



Ummm . . . something you want to tell us there Mike??


----------



## AnneR

TSWJan78 said:


> OK.. what did I Miss?



not much pizza delivery, christmas trees, Yankees - I think actually wasn't paying attention to that.


----------



## mainegal

Just stopping in to say hi to all the lucky DAPers.

And.. GO PHILLIES!!!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I am sooooooo looking forward to DAP. I am so excited to see the Magic Kingdom all decked out for Christmas! And not to mention...DATW...I'm pretty sure that the Mickey police will be keeping a close eye on this crew...



I'm afraid Mickey's Secret Police force will be watching from when I board the plane on Wednesday....yikes!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> Eye poking stick required after that Mike! Thanks for nothing.


Do you need to poke your "mind's eye" out now?  Does it make you feel better to know that I smell like gasoline and freshly cut grass?


----------



## scarlett873

k5jmh said:


> I am in my robe and fuzzy slippers, sipping on my apple martini, and burning my pumpkin spice candles getting ready to slip into a hot bath with my mickey bath bomb.


I'd be down with all of that except for the pumpkin spice candle. No cinnamon allowed here!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I am just too cheap to order delivery. For the two of us, if I don't cook it is less expensive to go to the restaurant and eat than have it delivered. (plus we get out of the house for a bit...almost romantical like)



I cook to save money for Disney.


----------



## Dodie

TSWJan78 said:


> OK.. what did I Miss?



Castle/Nathan Fillion
Pumpkin destruction in all forms
Baseball - Yankees and Phillies
Food delivery to your door or the lack thereof
Snuggie vs. Slanket
Mike getting in touch with his feminine side
I'm sure there's more...


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> I am sooooooo looking forward to DAP. I am so excited to see the Magic Kingdom all decked out for Christmas! And not to mention...DATW...I'm pretty sure that the Mickey police will be keeping a close eye on this crew...



You havent seen the MK at Christmas   Oh my just wait, you will cry


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I am so ready for this trip.  It's hard being home all day with the boys and very little social interaction (face to face).  My computer is the only thing keeping me sane.



You're sane?  



Launchpad11B said:


> All of you bashing the Yankees are a bunch of haters. Get a life....or a better baseball team.



At least I don't hate they Yankees......just baseball in general!



scarlett873 said:


> The Snuggie commercials annoy me...if I'm that cold, I'll get my bathrobe out. Works just as well!



We just bought all three kids snuggies for our drive down in December.  They have been asking for them for months.



DVCsince02 said:


> There is a huge contest here in Delaware called Pumpkin Chunkin.



hmm....men launching objects for no apparent reason...I'm in!!


----------



## kimisabella

Launchpad11B said:


> All of you bashing the Yankees are a bunch of haters. Get a life....or a better baseball team.



That's for sure, we'll win in the end


----------



## Renysmom

I was thinking of a Snuggie to take along on the cruise for evenings on the veranda..


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> Do you need to poke your "mind's eye" out now?  Does it make you feel better to know that I smell like gasoline and freshly cut grass?



A little. Grill some steaks outdoors, have a beer and belch. Then I'll feel better.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Ha! G cook? That's like asking a Polar Bear to surf!



But hey, I'm still waiting for my food!


----------



## TSWJan78

scarlett873 said:


> I am sooooooo looking forward to DAP. I am so excited to see the Magic Kingdom all decked out for Christmas! And not to mention...DATW...I'm pretty sure that the Mickey police will be keeping a close eye on this crew...



 Did I ever tell you guys about the time I got kicked out of pleasure island for "under age drinking"

I am such a bad girl


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Just stopping in to say hi to all the lucky DAPers.
> 
> And.. GO PHILLIES!!!



Hi Lyn

We can still make room for you at DAP.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> A little. Grill some steaks outdoors, have a beer and belch. Then I'll feel better.



I'm feeling gassy


----------



## Launchpad11B

kimisabella said:


> That's for sure, we'll win in the end



That's my DIS wife!!!


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> A little. Grill some steaks outdoors, have a beer and belch. Then I'll feel better.



The almost perfect evening huh Paul??


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> So did I tell you that for DAP that was the price for my round trip ticket?



GET OUT!  <do the Elaine push>


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> i'm feeling gassy



tmi


----------



## shellyminnie

I have to agree with Jen;  GO PHILLIES!!! 

but the Yankees are my second choice!!


----------



## Dodie

I really miss my countdowns.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> GET OUT!  <do the Elaine push>



I do e-reward surveys and earn enough for points for one way of the trip.


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> You havent seen the MK at Christmas   Oh my just wait, you will cry



I haven't either. Well not yet anyway...


----------



## scarlett873

Renysmom said:


> You havent seen the MK at Christmas   Oh my just wait, you will cry


Nope...I had always said that I was going to wait to see the MK at Christmas when I was with my husband and our future daughter...but instead, I am going to see it with my BFF! I am sooooooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

New Moon scene!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWj80DD1tGc


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I haven't either. Well not yet anyway...



me either


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> But hey, I'm still waiting for my food!



No corn bread tonight. That was with the red chili last week. Flour tortillas tonight. Handmade at the tortillairy (I can't spell in Spanish) up the street.


----------



## TSWJan78

We were there for Thanksgiving one year so we saw some of the Xmas stuff.. but not enough


----------



## shellyminnie

Wait until you see the castle lights!! I was in tears last year when I saw it for the first time!! It takes your breath away!!


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> New Moon scene!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWj80DD1tGc



Much better special effects - thank GOODNESS!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Don, check out Alicia's picture on FB. We seem to have opened a coffee shop here in NY.


----------



## kimisabella

Launchpad11B said:


> That's my DIS wife!!!



Us NY'ers have to stick together, everyone hates on the Yankees if they aren't from NY


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Nope...I had always said that I was going to wait to see the MK at Christmas when I was with my husband and our future daughter...but instead, I am going to see it with my BFF! I am sooooooooooo excited!!!!





I'll let you hold my hand if that makes you feel better.


----------



## jeanigor

TSWJan78 said:


> Did I ever tell you guys about the time I got kicked out of pleasure island for "under age drinking"
> 
> I am such a bad girl



WHAT!!?!?!?!  One of my roommates almost got kicked out, but the CM that was going to kick us out (and therefore get us thrown out of the College Program) looked the other way and just had us leave on our own, very quickly.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Paul, we are ready for Spring Training all ready.  And I love where the Astros play during the Spring:






Osceola County Stadium!


----------



## Renysmom

OMG Guys...  I wish I could be with all of you when you first see the Castle all decked out.. and the Osborne Lights.... and the Gingerbread house and the Christmas Parade...  

Oh my I am SO EXCITED for all of you.  Can't wait to hear your reactions in person


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Much better special effects - thank GOODNESS!



Here's another one Dodie - even though two of my daughters love the Twilight series - I have not read a single book nor seen the movie which we own.


----------



## TSWJan78

Launchpad11B said:


> Don, check out Alicia's picture on FB. We seem to have opened a coffee shop here in NY.




Is this the topless Coffee shop that has been making the news around here??


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I really miss my countdowns.



They will be back soon....


----------



## scarlett873

I paid $60 for my roundtrip ticket for DAP from Indy...had a SW credit and a $25 voucher for Airtran. Flying Airtran there and SW back!


----------



## Dodie

I haven't been at Christmas since they started doing the ice lights on the castle. I can't wait to see that.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> New Moon scene!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWj80DD1tGc



I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> Paul, we are ready for Spring Training all ready.  And I love where the Astros play during the Spring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osceola County Stadium!



I like it. Nice Mike!


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> WHAT!!?!?!?!  One of my roommates almost got kicked out, but the CM that was going to kick us out (and therefore get us thrown out of the College Program) looked the other way and just had us leave on our own, very quickly.



I didn't know you did the college program.... Cool!!!!  What was your job?


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> New Moon scene!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWj80DD1tGc










Launchpad11B said:


> Don, check out Alicia's picture on FB. We seem to have opened a coffee shop here in NY.



SWEET!!  They should rename it, BEASTS!!


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> OMG Guys...  I wish I could be with all of you when you first see the Castle all decked out.. and the Osborne Lights.... and the Gingerbread house and the Christmas Parade...
> 
> Oh my I am SO EXCITED for all of you.  Can't wait to hear your reactions in person



Lots of firsts for me - DATW, DAP, Osborne Lights, MVMCP, GKTW...


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> Don, check out Alicia's picture on FB. We seem to have opened a coffee shop here in NY.





TSWJan78 said:


> Is this the topless Coffee shop that has been making the news around here??


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> Here's another one Dodie - even though two of my daughters love the Twilight series - I have not read a single book nor seen the movie which we own.



You must read the books!


----------



## TSWJan78

jeanigor said:


> WHAT!!?!?!?!  One of my roommates almost got kicked out, but the CM that was going to kick us out (and therefore get us thrown out of the College Program) looked the other way and just had us leave on our own, very quickly.



I was 20 and ordered and O'Douls and they served me... in a clear cup... well clear cup at PI ment alchol.. they took it away.. and we bought another one and were promptly escorted out...

Why serve then...


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I'll let you hold my hand if that makes you feel better.


LOL...I think I offered to hold your hand when we were heading to the MK for your first time without your kidlings...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I paid $60 for my roundtrip ticket for DAP from Indy...had a SW credit and a $25 voucher for Airtran. Flying Airtran there and SW back!



Gotta save money for more important things.


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> I didn't know you did the college program.... Cool!!!!  What was your job?



Attractions host at Innoventions West in Epcot. You only would have seen me if it was monsooning outside or +100° or were a geek, like me.


----------



## dpuck1998

TSWJan78 said:


> Is this the topless Coffee shop that has been making the news around here??


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> You must read the books!



So I have been told - they are difficult to pry out of DD15 hands, she loves them and re-reads them regularly.


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> SWEET!!  They should rename it, BEASTS!!


Where's that pic of Edward when you need it...


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> So I have been told - they are difficult to pry out of DD15 hands, she loves them and re-reads them regularly.



So do we.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Where's that pic of Edward when you need it...



I didn't start it!


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> You must read the books!





AnneR said:


> So I have been told - they are difficult to pry out of DD15 hands, she loves them and re-reads them regularly.



Just get ahold of "Twilight" and start it. You'll be hooked. Many skeptics have gone before you and been sucked into it full force.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> No corn bread tonight. That was with the red chili last week. Flour tortillas tonight. Handmade at the tortillairy (I can't spell in Spanish) up the street.



They are real easy to make!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> I was kind of hoping for an "hopping" DAP thread tonight. I need a distraction, at least until 10:00 when _Castle_ comes on.



How's Greta!


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Just get ahold of "Twilight" and start it. You'll be hooked. Many skeptics have gone before you and been sucked into it full force.



You are convincing me.


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> I didn't start it!



So what...


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> Where's that pic of Edward when you need it...


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> How's Greta!



Evening Kat -

How was the gym today?


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Hi Lyn
> 
> We can still make room for you at DAP.



Thanks so much for the offer, Anne.
I really can't go until we get all the rooms in Mom's house empty and ready to sell.  All work before play.

Then PCC 2.0, play for me!


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


>


That's the one...


----------



## Dodie

katscradle said:


> How's Greta!



My goofy pup that I love dearly, who already has digestion issues, seems to have managed to eat something that is causing a blockage. She's overnighting at the vet in hopes that it "passes" without surgery. If she were to have surgery, it would be the second time and she's not even two years old yet.

She's high maintenance but she's such a good girl.


----------



## Renysmom

mainegal said:


> Thanks so much for the offer, Anne.
> I really can't go until we get all the rooms in Mom's house empty and ready to sell.  All work before play.
> 
> Then PCC 2.0, play for me!



Sure wish you could come but understand and we will hang on PCC 2.0


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> My goofy pup that I love dearly, who already has digestion issues, seems to have managed to eat something that is causing a blockage. She's overnighting at the vet in hopes that it "passes" without surgery. If she were to have surgery, it would be the second time and she's not even two years old yet.
> 
> She's high maintenance but she's such a good girl.



I sure hope she "passes" and does not need surgery.


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> My goofy pup that I love dearly, who already has digestion issues, seems to have managed to eat something that is causing a blockage. She's overnighting at the vet in hopes that it "passes" without surgery. If she were to have surgery, it would be the second time and she's not even two years old yet.
> 
> She's high maintenance but she's such a good girl.



Poor Greta.. Any idea what she got into and ate?


----------



## TSWJan78

Dodie said:


> My goofy pup that I love dearly, who already has digestion issues, seems to have managed to eat something that is causing a blockage. She's overnighting at the vet in hopes that it "passes" without surgery. If she were to have surgery, it would be the second time and she's not even two years old yet.
> 
> She's high maintenance but she's such a good girl.



The haloween pics of her and Phillip are adorable.. what is the website to vote again?


----------



## chickie

DVCsince02 said:


> New Moon scene!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWj80DD1tGc



My mind is a blank right now, but did this scene happen in the book? It's been awhile since I read it.

Oh, and Millie just watched this with me, and she thinks Taylor is awesome!


----------



## scarlett873

chickie said:


> My mind is a blank right now, but did this scene happen in the book? It's been awhile since I read it.
> 
> Oh, and Millie just watched this with me, and she thinks Taylor is awesome!


That scene didn't happen in the book...


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> I can't wait until DATW, that's for sure.



I'm with you Dodie! It's one of the highlights.


----------



## DVCsince02

chickie said:


> My mind is a blank right now, but did this scene happen in the book? It's been awhile since I read it.
> 
> Oh, and Millie just watched this with me, and she thinks Taylor is awesome!




Sort of.  It was Paul and Jacob who fought and Bella was taken back to their house and met Sam's girlfriend for the first time.


----------



## chickie

Dodie,
I sure hope Greta does ok on her own and doesn't need surgery. Poor silly girl.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Sort of.  It was Paul and Jacob who fought and Bella was taken back to their house and met Sam's girlfriend for the first time.



I wasn't sure if they had tweaked a book scene a bit or if it was just an entirely new scene...


----------



## Dodie

TSWJan78 said:


> The haloween pics of her and Phillip are adorable.. what is the website to vote again?



I'll post the picture here, but not the link. There's actually a $500 gift certificate to the winner of that contest and I don't want to break the DIS rules (it's on my Facebook profile).

Here's the picture though:


----------



## chickie

scarlett873 said:


> That scene didn't happen in the book...



Thanks, Brandie,
I didn't think it happened quite like that. But it looks good anyway!


----------



## DVCsince02

Phillip needs the chomping skull necklace too.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Just be careful. The men folk will start talkin' about guns and such...



Who, us? 


Catching up here....


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Who, us?
> 
> 
> Catching up here....



Evening John.


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> I'll post the picture here, but not the link. There's actually a $500 gift certificate to the winner of that contest and I don't want to break the DIS rules (it's on my Facebook profile).
> 
> Here's the picture though:



This just makes me smile


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> Who, us?
> 
> 
> Catching up here....



 John!

Oooh...catching up on DWTS tonight...there was a Twilight reference!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Two words -
> 
> ANNUAL PASS



Our annual passes are burning a hole in my pocket.
I am trying to convince John to take the 4 for 3 deal and extend our December stay by another week.
When I mentioned this to him he looked at me like I had lost all my marbles. 
Has anyone seen my marbles?


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Our annual passes are burning a hole in my pocket.
> I am trying to convince John to take the 4 for 3 deal and extend our December stay by another week.
> When I mentioned this to him he looked at me like I had lost all my marbles.
> Has anyone seen my marbles?



If it wasn't such a crazy time of the year - I would do it in a heartbeat with you Kat.


----------



## TSWJan78

Dodie said:


> I'll post the picture here, but not the link. There's actually a $500 gift certificate to the winner of that contest and I don't want to break the DIS rules (it's on my Facebook profile).
> 
> Here's the picture though:



All Voted Dodie..  can you vote once per day?


----------



## Renysmom

katscradle said:


> Our annual passes are burning a hole in my pocket.
> I am trying to convince John to take the 4 for 3 deal and extend our December stay by another week.
> When I mentioned this to him he looked at me like I had lost all my marbles.
> Has anyone seen my marbles?



I see nothing wrong with this plan


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> I haven't been at Christmas since they started doing the ice lights on the castle. I can't wait to see that.





shellyminnie said:


> Wait until you see the castle lights!! I was in tears last year when I saw it for the first time!! It takes your breath away!!



When I went in 2007 there were 4 of us, 2 adults, and a girl 10 and a boy 11. All of us just stood and stared in awe. Even Brian ( the 11 year old boy ) was amazed. He stopped and looked at me and said "it is so beautiful".  
I had a tears in my eyes. It was just so beautiful. I can't wait to see it again.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Ha! G cook? That's like asking a Polar Bear to surf!



I hear ya!


----------



## DVCsince02

aspen37 said:


> When I went in 2007 there were 4 of us, 2 adults, and a girl 10 and a boy 11. All of us just stood and stared in awe. Even Brian ( the 11 year old boy ) was amazed. He stopped and looked at me and said "it is so beautiful".
> I had a tears in my eyes. It was just so beautiful. I can't wait to see it again.



Hi Anna!  How's Buddy?


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


>



There it is!! 



Dodie said:


> My goofy pup that I love dearly, who already has digestion issues, seems to have managed to eat something that is causing a blockage. She's overnighting at the vet in hopes that it "passes" without surgery. If she were to have surgery, it would be the second time and she's not even two years old yet.
> 
> She's high maintenance but she's such a good girl.



THis happened to our lab too. He ate a sock, luckily he was able to pass it without a problem!



3guysandagal said:


> Who, us?
> 
> 
> Catching up here....



 Hi John!!



katscradle said:


> Our annual passes are burning a hole in my pocket.
> I am trying to convince John to take the 4 for 3 deal and extend our December stay by another week.
> When I mentioned this to him he looked at me like I had lost all my marbles.
> Has anyone seen my marbles?



Go!! Go!! Go!!!


----------



## Dodie

katscradle said:


> Has anyone seen my marbles?



I think maybe you left them in WDW and should go find them asap. 



TSWJan78 said:


> All Voted Dodie..  can you vote once per day?



Aww. Thanks. I have no idea about the voting. I really only entered because I love the picture.


----------



## chickie

aspen37 said:


> When I went in 2007 there were 4 of us, 2 adults, and a girl 10 and a boy 11. All of us just stood and stared in awe. Even Brian ( the 11 year old boy ) was amazed. He stopped and looked at me and said "it is so beautiful".
> I had a tears in my eyes. It was just so beautiful. I can't wait to see it again.



I totally agree. I felt the same way. And we were there in early November. At first I thought it would be hard to get into the Christmas spirit that early, but one look at that Castle and that was all it took.


----------



## Renysmom

aspen37 said:


> when i went in 2007 there were 4 of us, 2 adults, and a girl 10 and a boy 11. All of us just stood and stared in awe. Even brian ( the 11 year old boy ) was amazed. He stopped and looked at me and said "it is so beautiful".
> i had a tears in my eyes. It was just so beautiful. I can't wait to see it again.


----------



## shellyminnie

I miss my tickers!  I might have a new one to add and I can't do it!!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I guess I am not quite as far in the country as you Kelly - we can get pizza but that is it.



Our cottage is out in the country,but we can get pizza delivery.
However that the only thing you can get delivered.


----------



## dpuck1998

katscradle said:


> Our annual passes are burning a hole in my pocket.
> I am trying to convince John to take the 4 for 3 deal and extend our December stay by another week.
> When I mentioned this to him he looked at me like I had lost all my marbles.
> Has anyone seen my marbles?



You lost your marbles or Johns marbles???


----------



## WebmasterMike

Ok, funny story...Paul will like...

Ian was at dinner with his mother and a group of military dudes in Camo walked in.  Ian asked why they were all dressed alike.  His mother said, "They are in Camouflage and they are in the military.  They have to be uniform, or the same."  Ian looks at them and says with a very dead pan expression, "Your Camo is not working so well.  I can see you just fine!"

I was rolling.


----------



## kathrna

aspen37 said:


> When I went in 2007 there were 4 of us, 2 adults, and a girl 10 and a boy 11. All of us just stood and stared in awe. Even Brian ( the 11 year old boy ) was amazed. He stopped and looked at me and said "it is so beautiful".
> I had a tears in my eyes. It was just so beautiful. I can't wait to see it again.



I know what you mean.  We saw it in November, December and before they took it down in January.  Each time was as breath taking as the first.  It is simply stunning!


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> Us NY'ers have to stick together, everyone hates on the Yankees if they aren't from NY



im from ny and still hate on the yankees!!!! im just a bitter met fan! there is nothing harder than being a ny met fan! jeez did we even play baseball this year! what a joke! my dh is a hardcore yankee fan it makes for an interesting relationship.


----------



## TSWJan78

shellyminnie said:


> I miss my tickers!  I might have a new one to add and I can't do it!!



Where are you going Shelly???


----------



## AnneR

> Ok, funny story...Paul will like...
> 
> Ian was at dinner with his mother and a group of military dudes in Camo walked in. Ian asked why they were all dressed alike. His mother said, "They are in Camouflage and they are in the military. They have to be uniform, or the same." Ian looks at them and says with a very dead pan expression, "Your Camo is not working so well. I can see you just fine!"
> 
> I was rolling.



Love it!


----------



## kathrna

k5jmh said:


> Ok, funny story...Paul will like...
> 
> Ian was at dinner with his mother and a group of military dudes in Camo walked in.  Ian asked why they were all dressed alike.  His mother said, "They are in Camouflage and they are in the military.  They have to be uniform, or the same."  Ian looks at them and says with a very dead pan expression, "Your Camo is not working so well.  I can see you just fine!"
> 
> I was rolling.



AWESOME!  Out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## shellyminnie

TSWJan78 said:


> Where are you going Shelly???



Can't tell yet!!


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> *I am in my robe and fuzzy slippers*, sipping on my apple martini, and burning my pumpkin spice candles getting ready to slip into a hot bath with my mickey bath bomb.



Thurston? Lovey? 



shellyminnie said:


> Wait until you see the castle lights!! I was in tears last year when I saw it for the first time!! It takes your breath away!!



They are unbelievable. Saw them for the first time last year. This year will be much much better with all out peeps! 



kimisabella said:


> Us NY'ers have to stick together, *everyone hates on the Yankees* if they aren't from NY



Not everyone now. I don't hate the Yankees. Just the Red Sox hating Yankee fans. 




Dodie said:


> My goofy pup that I love dearly, who already has digestion issues, seems to have managed to eat something that is causing a blockage. She's overnighting at the vet in hopes that it "passes" without surgery. If she were to have surgery, it would be the second time and she's not even two years old yet.
> 
> She's high maintenance but she's such a good girl.



Dodie. Deb and I have Greta in our prayers. We had one of our Abby's in 94 eat part of a milk jug cap. We never noticed until he started losing serious weight. Had to rush him to a well known specialty vet hospital in our area. Scott probably knows Tufts in Grafton. 

Seems along with the plastic he ingested he also got into some sewing thread. The thread somehow got caught on the plastic which was stuck inside his intestine. As the thread was moving deeper into his intestine, it was pulling them together and causing major blockage and damage. Luckily surgery was successfull and we had him home in a week.


----------



## TSWJan78

LMO429 said:


> im from ny and still hate on the yankees!!!! im just a bitter met fan! there is nothing harder than being a ny met fan! jeez did we even play baseball this year! what a joke! my dh is a hardcore yankee fan it makes for an interesting relationship.



I feel for you.. I am a die hard red Sox fan and DH was a Yankees fan wen we got married


----------



## Dodie

shellyminnie said:


> Can't tell yet!!



Shelly is spending too much time with the podcast team. She's getting that taunting thing down very well.


Whatever Greta's gotten into, it's small and likely happened outside. A nut shell? Part of a corncob from the squirrel corn? A crab apple? A piece of mulch? A rock? Heaven only knows.


----------



## scarlett873

Jorge!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Sorry I have been so lame around here.   I ran all weekend long.   Lost my flattie friends in POC and had about 8 hours sleep in 2 days.   I am pooped out.   We loved MNSSHP.   The parade was my favorite part.   I loved the grave diggers and the dog.  My two favorites.   Most of the time I watched Ethan frantically waving in awl of it all.   They are so cute when they think it is real.   The trick or treating was great.   About 1/3 chocolate but the rest we can use for the kids here since we have about 30 pounds of candy.  I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Renysmom

ok folks I had a great time but I need to get to bed and hopefully not get awoken all night by the fur babies.

Thanks for a fun evening.. Talk to everyone tomorrow


----------



## TSWJan78

shellyminnie said:


> Can't tell yet!!



You have been hanging around those taunters a little to much Shelly!!!


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Sorry I have been so lame around here.   I ran all weekend long.   Lost my flattie friends in POC and had about 8 hours sleep in 2 days.   I am pooped out.   We loved MNSSHP.   The parade was my favorite part.   I loved the grave diggers and the dog.  My two favorites.   Most of the time I watched Ethan frantically waving in awl of it all.   They are so cute when they think it is real.   The trick or treating was great.   About 1/3 chocolate but the rest we can use for the kids here since we have about 30 pounds of candy.  I hope everyone had a good weekend.



We're going to the party on Nov. 1st.  Can't wait.  Can you believe my brother is not going to join us?  He thinks MK is for kids.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> New Moon scene!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWj80DD1tGc



Thanks Jen!
I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> ok folks I had a great time but I need to get to bed and hopefully not get awoken all night by the fur babies.
> 
> Thanks for a fun evening.. Talk to everyone tomorrow



Night Kelly, talk with you tomorrow.


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> Shelly is spending too much time with the podcast team. She's getting that taunting thing down very well.
> .



 

I actually have 2!! One is just a day trip to go aggravate someone, and the other has nothing to do with Disney and is still in the discussion phase!


----------



## Dodie

OK. THANK YOU FOR THE DISTRACTION! My show comes on in 13 minutes, so I'm going to sign off. Great chatting with you all!

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> OK. THANK YOU FOR THE DISTRACTION! My show comes on in 13 minutes, so I'm going to sign off. Great chatting with you all!
> 
> Goodnight everyone!



Night Dodie!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Wait until you see the castle lights!! I was in tears last year when I saw it for the first time!! It takes your breath away!!



This will be our 5th trip to the world.
4of them in December.
I tell john it's not christmas without being in WDW to see the lights and decorations.


----------



## TSWJan78

Dodie said:


> OK. THANK YOU FOR THE DISTRACTION! My show comes on in 13 minutes, so I'm going to sign off. Great chatting with you all!
> 
> Goodnight everyone!




Nighty night Dodie!!


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie said:


> My goofy pup that I love dearly, who already has digestion issues, seems to have managed to eat something that is causing a blockage. She's overnighting at the vet in hopes that it "passes" without surgery. If she were to have surgery, it would be the second time and she's not even two years old yet.
> 
> She's high maintenance but she's such a good girl.



Dodie,
I have a lab that has had 4 surgeries for eating things. Just yesterday he vomited 2 baby socks (not on the couch this time). I know how you feel. At least all the people you work with will not make fun of you for you're inability to control your dogs dietary habits.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> Us NY'ers have to stick together, everyone hates on the Yankees if they aren't from NY




I don't think that,there better than the Jays!


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> OK. THANK YOU FOR THE DISTRACTION! My show comes on in 13 minutes, so I'm going to sign off. Great chatting with you all!
> 
> Goodnight everyone!



Night Dodie!! Try to get some sleep!!


----------



## DVCsince02

sshaw10060 said:


> Dodie,
> I have a lab that has had 4 surgeries for eating things. Just yesterday he vomited 2 baby socks (not on the couch this time). I know how you feel. At least all the people you work with will not make fun of you for you're inability to control your dogs dietary habits.



Well it's a good thing you are a vet.


----------



## kathrna

Renysmom said:


> ok folks I had a great time but I need to get to bed and hopefully not get awoken all night by the fur babies.
> 
> Thanks for a fun evening.. Talk to everyone tomorrow



Night Kelly!  Sleep well


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> im from ny and still hate on the yankees!!!! im just a bitter met fan! there is nothing harder than being a ny met fan! jeez did we even play baseball this year! what a joke! my dh is a hardcore yankee fan it makes for an interesting relationship.



But it's OK for you because you are from NY and you like the Mets  - it seems that anyone from outside the area hates on one or the other NY team.
The Mets did stink this year, maybe next year there will be a subway series World Series, that would make for a fun time at your house


----------



## WebmasterMike

georgemoe said:


> Thurston? Lovey?



Jorge??

*



*


----------



## LMO429

i just went on amazon to buy the illuminations audio cd, i listen to the wishes cd all the time i love it...why in the world is it 50 bucks and $149.00!!! ridunkulous!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Evening John.





scarlett873 said:


> John!
> 
> Oooh...catching up on DWTS tonight...there was a Twilight reference!



Hi!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie said:


> I'll post the picture here, but not the link. There's actually a $500 gift certificate to the winner of that contest and I don't want to break the DIS rules (it's on my Facebook profile).
> 
> Here's the picture though:



Very cool Dodie!!


----------



## DVCsince02

k5jmh said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



My man looks so serious.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Our annual passes are burning a hole in my pocket.
> I am trying to convince John to take the 4 for 3 deal and extend our December stay by another week.
> When I mentioned this to him he looked at me like I had lost all my marbles.
> Has anyone seen my marbles?



We are already doing 2 weeks.....sheesh!


----------



## A.Mickey

scarlett873 said:


> Alright all of you spades junkies and pros...I'm still a newbie to the game. Gotta master it before I can take you people on! We've only learned how to play as individually...not partners yet. CHILL!



You have a whole year and almost 2 months to learn to be a Pro .



Dodie said:


> I'll post the picture here, but not the link. There's actually a $500 gift certificate to the winner of that contest and I don't want to break the DIS rules (it's on my Facebook profile).
> 
> Here's the picture though:



I think he needs the skull mask around his neck!

Goodnight Dodie!  I hope Greta has passed whatever it is in the AM!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Evening Kat -
> 
> How was the gym today?




I didn't get there today.
I will be going tomorrow for sure.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> We are already doing 2 weeks.....sheesh!



and your point?


----------



## sshaw10060

DVCsince02 said:


> Well it's a good thing you are a vet.



I really don't know how anyone affords to own pets.  They cost me enough $$ even only paying a fraction of the cost.


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> We are already doing 2 weeks.....sheesh!



I'm sorry, I don't see your point.


----------



## shellyminnie

3guysandagal said:


> We are already doing 2 weeks.....sheesh!



But it's Disney!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I didn't get there today.
> I will be going tomorrow for sure.



That's great Kat, my ellipitcal is still talking to me but its very lonely.


----------



## 3guysandagal

dpuck1998 said:


> You lost your marbles or Johns marbles???



Mine are next.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> My goofy pup that I love dearly, who already has digestion issues, seems to have managed to eat something that is causing a blockage. She's overnighting at the vet in hopes that it "passes" without surgery. If she were to have surgery, it would be the second time and she's not even two years old yet.
> 
> She's high maintenance but she's such a good girl.



Give her a hug for me! 
Here's one for you too!


----------



## TSWJan78

LMO429 said:


> i just went on amazon to buy the illuminations audio cd, i listen to the wishes cd all the time i love it...why in the world is it 50 bucks and $149.00!!! ridunkulous!!!



Can you get it on Itunes??


----------



## scarlett873

I'm hungry...


----------



## mainegal

Oh,my! You folks are full of energy and I am not!

Spend las week working ten hours days clearing out Mom's house.

Catching up on the boards, facebook, email.

My head just hit the keyboard.

I am done in!


----------



## sshaw10060

Spent the night down in the basement working on this years addition  to the display.  It is going to be a 12ftx15ft Santa hat that will be on the side of the house facing the major road. The main display in on the smaller road we actually live on.  Since I am working this weekend, I am taking Thursday off to start decorating. Hopefully, it will warm up by then.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> I'll post the picture here, but not the link. There's actually a $500 gift certificate to the winner of that contest and I don't want to break the DIS rules (it's on my Facebook profile).
> 
> Here's the picture though:



I love the picture Dodie!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I'm hungry...



popcorn??


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> popcorn??



Nah...hurts my teeth...


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Spent the night down in the basement working on this years addition  to the display.  It is going to be a 12ftx15ft Santa hat that will be on the side of the house facing the major road. The main display in on the smaller road we actually live on.  Since I am working this weekend, I am taking Thursday off to start decorating. Hopefully, it will warm up by then.



Wow - Scott

I'm lucky just to get some icicle lights up on the house and some tossed on the bushes.


----------



## kathrna

Oh boy, I just put my down comforter on the bed.  COM-FY!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Nah...hurts my teeth...



I have some spare Warm Delights to microwave.


----------



## A.Mickey

scarlett873 said:


> Nah...hurts my teeth...



Did you eat dinner?


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> My man looks so serious.



Of course he looks serious.....he has a beer in his hand.


----------



## scarlett873

A.Mickey said:


> Did you eat dinner?


Not really...


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Wow - Scott
> 
> I'm lucky just to get some icicle lights up on the house and some tossed on the bushes.



I take my Christmas lights very seriously. I put up a small Halloween display. I'll try to get out and take some pics soon.


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Go!! Go!! Go!!!



You don't have to tell me.
talk to the other half!


----------



## TSWJan78

sshaw10060 said:


> Spent the night down in the basement working on this years addition  to the display.  It is going to be a 12ftx15ft Santa hat that will be on the side of the house facing the major road. The main display in on the smaller road we actually live on.  Since I am working this weekend, I am taking Thursday off to start decorating. Hopefully, it will warm up by then.



That sounds neat.. we may need to do a drive by!!


----------



## A.Mickey

scarlett873 said:


> Not really...



Do you have anything to eat in the house?

If not, I say go to McD's....Sweet Tea....and Monopoly!  How can you go wrong?!?


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm signing off.  Gonna go read more of The Host.  Trying to get into it, but struggling.


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> Can't tell yet!!



C'mon, you can tell us.  We can keep a secret.



3guysandagal said:


> We are already doing 2 weeks.....sheesh!



Stay longer and you can see me


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> and your point?





DVCsince02 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't see your point.





shellyminnie said:


> But it's Disney!!



If our tickers were working I would point you there...

I have enough trips in the next year to pay for.


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> Of course he looks serious.....he has a beer in his hand.



I must have a thing for red heads.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm signing off.  Gonna go read more of The Host.  Trying to get into it, but struggling.



Night BFF!


----------



## kathrna

Night Jen


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> I think maybe you left them in WDW and should go find them asap.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. Thanks. I have no idea about the voting. I really only entered because I love the picture.




Hon, I need an airline ticket and a hotel room for a couple of weeks.
Dodie say's my marbles got left in WDW and I need to go find them!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> If our tickers were working I would point you there...
> 
> I have enough trips in the next year to pay for.



Still struggling here John - Disney - XMas, discount prices...


----------



## TSWJan78

I am off to bed too .. thanks for keeping me company guys!!


----------



## mainegal

LMO429 said:


> i just went on amazon to buy the illuminations audio cd, i listen to the wishes cd all the time i love it...why in the world is it 50 bucks and $149.00!!! ridunkulous!!!



itunes - search for podcast called WDW Audio Adventures.

It has many songs from "Four Parks One World".

And... Promise, We go on, and Illuminations.

Free.
I am sure it is not legal for the songs to be distributed this way.


----------



## shellyminnie

sshaw10060 said:


> Spent the night down in the basement working on this years addition  to the display.  It is going to be a 12ftx15ft Santa hat that will be on the side of the house facing the major road. The main display in on the smaller road we actually live on.  Since I am working this weekend, I am taking Thursday off to start decorating. Hopefully, it will warm up by then.



Putting up Christmas decorations in October?? How much do you put up?? 



scarlett873 said:


> Nah...hurts my teeth...


----------



## AnneR

TSWJan78 said:


> I am off to bed too .. thanks for keeping me company guys!!



I'm not too far behind you Tara but...

We are not far from that 100 page mark.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> You lost your marbles or Johns marbles???



John thinks I have lost my marbles b/c I want to take the 4 for3 deal, and stay another week.


----------



## 3guysandagal

dpuck1998 said:


> C'mon, you can tell us.  We can keep a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay longer and you can see me



You are going to DAP aren't you?


----------



## scarlett873

I've decided that I want to be a ballroom dancer. Who's gonna be my partner?


----------



## kathrna

Night Tara!


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


> Ok, funny story...Paul will like...
> 
> Ian was at dinner with his mother and a group of military dudes in Camo walked in.  Ian asked why they were all dressed alike.  His mother said, "They are in Camouflage and they are in the military.  They have to be uniform, or the same."  Ian looks at them and says with a very dead pan expression, "Your Camo is not working so well.  I can see you just fine!"
> 
> I was rolling.




I love that!


----------



## LMO429

mainegal said:


> itunes - search for podcast called WDW Audio Adventures.
> 
> It has many songs from "Four Parks One World".
> 
> And... Promise, We go on, and Illuminations.
> 
> Free.
> I am sure it is not legal for the songs to be distributed this way.



thanks!


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Hon, I need an airline ticket and a hotel room for a couple of weeks.
> Dodie say's my marbles got left in WDW and I need to go find them!



They were gone long before WDW dear.


----------



## AnneR

Diners, Drive-ins and Dives is on...

I'm getting hungry too Brandie.


----------



## TSWJan78

scarlett873 said:


> I've decided that I want to be a ballroom dancer. Who's gonna be my partner?



I vote for Jorge or Don


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> C'mon, you can tell us.  We can keep a secret.



You should know tomorrow if that phone call works out!! 



katscradle said:


> Hon, I need an airline ticket and a hotel room for a couple of weeks.
> Dodie say's my marbles got left in WDW and I need to go find them!



 I'll come help you look!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I'm not too far behind you Tara but...
> 
> We are not far from that 100 page mark.



I was thinking the same thing...but my eyelids are feeling about as heavy as sacks of potatoes.


----------



## sshaw10060

TSWJan78 said:


> That sounds neat.. we may need to do a drive by!!



If you come out this way let me know.  We have a big Dickens Village on the inside too.  There is also a guy in Northbridge 15 minutes away that blows my display away.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Jorge!



Hi Brandie. 



k5jmh said:


> Jorge??
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Chris doesn't like you posting his picture all the time Mike. 



3guysandagal said:


> Hi!!



John-O!

Later peeps. Long day at work and I've been working at home most of tonight. Today is "George! I need it before the end of the day" day!" 

I'm working while Deb watches Heroes.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I was thinking the same thing...but my eyelids are feeling about as heavy as sacks of potatoes.



Did you get your ice cream?


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I've decided that I want to be a ballroom dancer. Who's gonna be my partner?



I could have danced all night, I could have danced all night
Begin to dance with me so I  can dance, dance, dance, All night!


----------



## scarlett873

TSWJan78 said:


> I vote for Jorge or Don


I think Todd would be a good partner too...maybe we'll have to hold auditions...


----------



## TSWJan78

We probally will Scott.. we are always looking for cool drive by xmas lights


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Thurston? Lovey?




Hi George!


----------



## shellyminnie

Alright, I'm out too!! I have to take a shower and go to bed! Have to be up in the morning to meet Tracey!!

Night all!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Did you get your ice cream?



No he decided that watching Trauma (and yelling/gasping/screaming at the TV) was more important. The pups and I went for a quick evening stroll around the block.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Night George, hope tomorrow is better.
And nite to all the others that have left!


----------



## scarlett873

I  Christmas decorations! I would go way overboard on decorations of DH would let me...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I think Todd would be a good partner too...maybe we'll have to hold auditions...



Why thank you m'dear.


----------



## TSWJan78

sshaw10060 said:


> If you come out this way let me know.  We have a big Dickens Village on the inside too.  There is also a guy in Northbridge 15 minutes away that blows my display away.



We prbally will.. we are always looking for new drive by lights!!


----------



## kathrna

Sabrina?


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> No he decided that watching Trauma (and yelling/gasping/screaming at the TV) was more important. The pups and I went for a quick evening stroll around the block.



That's too bad.  At least you got out for a stroll.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> No he decided that watching Trauma (and yelling/gasping/screaming at the TV) was more important. The pups and I went for a quick evening stroll around the block.



One of the years worst new shows. Which is saying something given the mediocrity of TV these days.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I  Christmas decorations! I would go way overboard on decorations of DH would let me...



I would to if DH would help me.  He thinks I'm nuts.  So what gets put up is what I can do myself.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> We are already doing 2 weeks.....sheesh!



What's one more, the boys don't have school.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> No he decided that watching Trauma (and yelling/gasping/screaming at the TV) was more important. The pups and I went for a quick evening stroll around the block.



It is a beautiful night here as well, if you can call 54F beautiful, but maybe I can talk Kat into a walk later.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Nite George!


----------



## sshaw10060

Catching up on Top Chef on TiVO. I wish I could cook like that.  Todd, Top Chef is a real TV show.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> What's one more, the boys don't have school.



I'm still voting for the extra week here Kat.  But...
I do have to admit at least he is going with you and for TWO weeks.  My DH has not gone with me for 4 years.  I have to drag him on trips and only every other year.  He went to Phoenix last Xmas with us.  He was miserable.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Catching up on Top Chef on TiVO. I wish I could cook like that.  Todd, Top Chef is a real TV show.



Who got eliminated last week?

I have watched the episode twice and both times fell asleep before the elimination


----------



## scarlett873

Matthew humors me with going to WDW. We had the discussion yesterday about how many times he's been since we got married. He seemed to think he's been there hundreds of times when it's only been 3! We've been married for 7 years...


----------



## AnneR

Okay on page 99


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> That's too bad.  At least you got out for a stroll.





sshaw10060 said:


> One of the years worst new shows. Which is saying something given the mediocrity of TV these days.



Agreed. But he has pretty poor taste in television programming.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Who got eliminated last week?
> 
> I have watched the episode twice and both times fell asleep before the elimination



Ash was eliminated, but there were 3 or 4 bad dishes.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> You are going to DAP aren't you?



Yes!
Do the 4 for 3 deal, stay the extra week.
Thentake the six day tickets and use them against our passes for next year.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Ash was eliminated, but there were 3 or 4 bad dishes.



I thought it might be him.  Thanks Scott,


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Everyone!! I am back from Gorging myself at Yachtsman Steakhouse.  I decided not to got to MK for EMH.  I am meeting Shelly early tomorrow morning.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Agreed. But he has pretty poor taste in television programming.



Well we were watching the Daffy Duck Halloween show on Cartoon Network earlier


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Catching up on Top Chef on TiVO. I wish I could cook like that.  Todd, Top Chef is a real TV show.



Jeopardy is a real TV show. Nova is a real TV show. Laurence Welk...well, yeah I don't like him...but you get the picture.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> They were gone long before WDW dear.




Sleep with one eye open dear!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Okay on page 99



Almost 100....almost bedtime....


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> Matthew humors me with going to WDW. We had the discussion yesterday about how many times he's been since we got married. He seemed to think he's been there hundreds of times when it's only been 3! We've been married for 7 years...



Pam and I figured out we have been 16 times in the last 12 years. She had never been before we met.  I have snuck in a few quick visits while down there on business that she missed out on, but she rarely lets me enter the state of Florida without her at my side.

Top Chef is over.  I am off to bed.


----------



## scarlett873

I love it when Ozzy Osbourne is in the audience to watch his daughter dance on DWTS!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!! I am back from Gorging myself at Yachtsman Steakhouse.  I decided not to got to MK for EMH.  I am meeting Shelly early tomorrow morning.



Yay!!! (for the food and for the train in the morning)



AnneR said:


> Well we were watching the Daffy Duck Halloween show on Cartoon Network earlier



Woulda beat the crud he was watching.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Almost 100....almost bedtime....



Yes!

But sleep is relative as I am so congested, I keep waking up.


----------



## 3guysandagal

100! Woo Hoo!!

The boards really slowed down there so I took a shot....


----------



## tlcoke

I met a Diser tonight, she saw me take a picture of my food and came up and said I bet you are on the Disney Boards.  She loves Food Porn.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Jeopardy is a real TV show. Nova is a real TV show. Laurence Welk...well, yeah I don't like him...but you get the picture.



Jeopardy and Nova I'll give you, but Laurence Welk is what my grandmother use to make me watch when I misbehaved.


----------



## scarlett873

100?


----------



## tlcoke

This is Page 100


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Pam and I figured out we have been 16 times in the last 12 years. She had never been before we met.  I have snuck in a few quick visits while down there on business that she missed out on, but she rarely lets me enter the state of Florida without her at my side.
> 
> Top Chef is over.  I am off to bed.



Night. DP has never been to Florida let alone WDW....perhaps one day, if he behaves and learns not to piddle on the couch.


----------



## scarlett873

Darn! The boards slowed to a crawl for a bit there...couldn't get to post 100 in time! 

Night all!


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> I love it when Ozzy Osbourne is in the audience to watch his daughter dance on DWTS!



Me too, although he couldn't have been that happy with DWTS bands version of Crazy Train


----------



## AnneR

John got it.

That's it for me.

Night all!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> 100?



Spot on John!!! Now I am off to bed. Night.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Night Todd.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I'm still voting for the extra week here Kat.  But...
> I do have to admit at least he is going with you and for TWO weeks.  My DH has not gone with me for 4 years.  I have to drag him on trips and only every other year.  He went to Phoenix last Xmas with us.  He was miserable.



I know and two weeks is wonderful.
But I was just thinking why come home to what.
It's just the 4 of us. So why rush home.
I would not like vacationing without my hubby.
I feel for you! 
It's terrible that he can't just go with you and have a great time just being on vacation.


----------



## 3guysandagal

kimisabella said:


> Me too, although he couldn't have been that happy with DWTS bands version of Crazy Train




That really sucked, didn't it? (insert puking smiley here)


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> John got it.
> 
> That's it for me.
> 
> Night all!



Good Night Anne!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Good night to everyone thats leaving.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## WebmasterMike

jeanigor said:


> Laurence Welk...well, yeah I don't like him...but you get the picture.



Todd, you are talking about my hero!!!   Long live LW, and Myron Floren, and the Lennon Sisters!!





​
Where is my Champagne music??  Still luv ya, Todd!!


----------



## kathrna

checking in to see if you all got to 100 yet


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I love it when Ozzy Osbourne is in the audience to watch his daughter dance on DWTS!



So do I !
However it would have been better if the song was sung by Ozzy!


----------



## tlcoke

I have to post my 1100 post here!!!
​


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> I have to post my 1100 post here!!!
> ​



WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## kathrna

OK, I'm out.  See you jokesters tomorrow.  NIGHT!


----------



## wildfan1473

Um, do you guys realize you've done about 25 pages tonight 



tlcoke said:


> I have to post my 1100 post here!!!
> ​


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> I have to post my 1100 post here!!!
> ​





I missed a couple of the last pages.  I had to watch a little tv.  I hope I didn't miss anything too important.

I hope everyone has a great night.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I have to post my 1100 post here!!!
> ​



Congrats Tracey!

Night all!


----------



## scarlett873

katscradle said:


> So do I !
> However it would have been better if the song was sung by Ozzy!



Katherine and John...I have to tell you that every time we go to the grocery store, we end up looking at syrup and always think about buying some, but just can't bring ourselves to buy any after having the syrup that you guys left in our FE! That was some gooooooood stuff! 

Alright...now I'm off to bed...


----------



## wildfan1473

Apparently I missed the party that ended a page ago and everyone went to bed.  Oh, well, I should be there too.  Just have to wait and make sure the Phillies win first


----------



## 3guysandagal

k5jmh said:


> Todd, you are talking about my hero!!!   Long live LW, and Myron Floren, and the Lennon Sisters!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Where is my Champagne music??  Still luv ya, Todd!!



Wunnerful, wunnerful!


----------



## BriarRosie

I was at Disney from Wednesday until today, so I'm thinking I missed the Dis A Palooza sign up?

Is that correct? 

I had a fabulous time at the food and wine festival, but I'd be bummed if I missed my window of opportunity to sign up.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Apparently I missed the party that ended a page ago and everyone went to bed.  Oh, well, I should be there too.  Just have to wait and make sure the Phillies win first



I missed most of the party.  I managed to get in on the last three pages.

I am off to bed, as I have to get up early to drive over to the coast and meet up with Shelly as we are going to Jacksonville to see the Christmas Train.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> I have to post my 1100 post here!!!
> ​


----------



## 3guysandagal

wildfan1473 said:


> Um, do you guys realize you've done about 25 pages tonight



A drop in the bucket!
Imagine if a posting war was declared?
We can slam out 70 pages in 3hrs!


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Katherine and John...I have to tell you that every time we go to the grocery store, we end up looking at syrup and always think about buying some, but just can't bring ourselves to buy any after having the syrup that you guys left in our FE! That was some gooooooood stuff!
> 
> Alright...now I'm off to bed...



Thank you Brandie.
There is just something about REAL maple syrup vs store bought, can't put my finger on it.......Oh yeah.. NO CHEMICALS. 
I have a feeling we will be sending out a lot of "care packages" this spring.


----------



## 3guysandagal

BriarRosie said:


> I was at Disney from Wednesday until today, so I'm thinking I missed the Dis A Palooza sign up?
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> I had a fabulous time at the food and wine festival, but I'd be bummed if I missed my window of opportunity to sign up.



DU clients sign up was sent out, but the general sign up has not been posted.
I figure tomorrow or Wednesday, but thats just a guess.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Well, since I am talking to myself here, how about that walk Kat?


----------



## A.Mickey

Have a nice walk, John and Kat!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Katherine and John...I have to tell you that every time we go to the grocery store, we end up looking at syrup and always think about buying some, but just can't bring ourselves to buy any after having the syrup that you guys left in our FE! That was some gooooooood stuff!
> 
> Alright...now I'm off to bed...



Thank you Brandie! 
I am so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## 3guysandagal

A.Mickey said:


> Have a nice walk, John and Kat!



Hi Shanan!
Just waiting for Kat to catch up here....


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Well, since I am talking to myself here, how about that walk Kat?



Give me 10 minutes!
then were off.


----------



## katscradle

A.Mickey said:


> Have a nice walk, John and Kat!



We will!
I so love to go for midnight walks with John!


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> I've decided that I want to be a ballroom dancer. Who's gonna be my partner?



Shhh. Phillip was a competitive ballroom dancer before we met, but I have two left feet and he has no patience with me so he doesn't dance anymore. Don and Paul: He has quite a gun collection and has spent the past two years building a 409 engine for his Impala station wagon, so no talk of taking away his man card.


----------



## Tonya2426

Okay, I am all caught up.  I leave the house for a few hours and y'all go on a posting binge.


----------



## wildfan1473

3guysandagal said:


> A drop in the bucket!
> Imagine if a posting war was declared?
> We can slam out 70 pages in 3hrs!



Gotta love those posting wars 



3guysandagal said:


> Thank you Brandie.
> There is just something about REAL maple syrup vs store bought, can't put my finger on it.......Oh yeah.. NO CHEMICALS.
> I have a feeling we will be sending out a lot of "care packages" this spring.



I love when DH makes maple syrup.  Well, I could do without him starting kitchen fires when he does it, but when he doesn't fall asleep waiting for it, it turns out pretty well   I like to use it with fresh pumpkin in my maple pumpkin pie.

Enjoy your walk!


----------



## A.Mickey

katscradle said:


> We will!
> I so love to go for midnight walks with John!



Sounds Romantic!  Gotta love that fall crisp air!



Dodie said:


> Shhh. Phillip was a competitive ballroom dancer before we met, but I have two left feet and he has no patience with me so he doesn't dance anymore. Don and Paul: He has quite a gun collection and has spent the past two years building a 409 engine for his Impala station wagon, so no talk of taking away his man card.



Wow! Really?  That is so interesting!

Hi, Tonya!


----------



## Tonya2426

A.Mickey said:


> Hi, Tonya!


 
Hey Shanan!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> I've decided that I want to be a ballroom dancer. Who's gonna be my partner?





TSWJan78 said:


> I vote for Jorge or Don





scarlett873 said:


> I think Todd would be a good partner too...maybe we'll have to hold auditions...



What am I.....chopped liver??!!! I'm not good at rejection.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Shhh. Phillip was a competitive ballroom dancer before we met, but I have two left feet and he has no patience with me so he doesn't dance anymore. Don and Paul: He has quite a gun collection and has spent the past two years building a 409 engine for his Impala station wagon, so no talk of taking away his man card.



Phillip's card was never in question! After all, he is a "chick magnet" remember?!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I know and two weeks is wonderful.
> But I was just thinking why come home to what.
> It's just the 4 of us. So why rush home.
> I would not like vacationing without my hubby.
> I feel for you!
> It's terrible that he can't just go with you and have a great time just being on vacation.



I have learned to live with it.  It certainly has made me more independent.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!! I am back from Gorging myself at Yachtsman Steakhouse.  I decided not to got to MK for EMH.  I am meeting Shelly early tomorrow morning.



Have a great time you two! TRY to stay out of trouble 



scarlett873 said:


> I love it when Ozzy Osbourne is in the audience to watch his daughter dance on DWTS!



It was so sweet to watch him watch her dance to his song



3guysandagal said:


> DU clients sign up was sent out, but the general sign up has not been posted.
> I figure tomorrow or Wednesday, but thats just a guess.



Yup I will be stalking the thread again today 



Launchpad11B said:


> What am I.....chopped liver??!!! I'm not good at rejection.



If I danced Ballroom Paul, you'd be on the top of my DIS dance card


----------



## Renysmom

Oh while we were all gabbing here did you notice that PCC 2.0 went to its 2nd thread??? 

I need to spend time there as well but I just can't add another thread to my list right now.  After DAP and my cruise  I will.

and one last thing on my way yo get ready for work...

I leave for my cruise in 9 days.. 

 I am SINGLE DIGIT DANCING


----------



## AnneR

Morning all - the very nice weather lady said we should expect sunshine and 70's today

This is one of my days that I travel so I am very glad not to be driving in the rain.  

My personal DAP countdown is:

51 days, the official DAP event is 53 days.

I leave for my Halloween trip in 9 days.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> We will!
> I so love to go for midnight walks with John!



How romantic.


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Oh while we were all gabbing here did you notice that PCC 2.0 went to its 2nd thread???



And already on page 10.....


----------



## dpuck1998

3guysandagal said:


> You are going to DAP aren't you?



Well yea, but you could see more of me!!



TSWJan78 said:


> I vote for Jorge or Don



I don't dance....period....



scarlett873 said:


> I  Christmas decorations! I would go way overboard on decorations of DH would let me...



Me too!  I actually called a company and got quotes to have them
deck out my house.  Its too tall for me to put lights along the roofline unless I buy a really big ladder....ohhh....and I'm scared of heights 



Dodie said:


> Shhh. Phillip was a competitive ballroom dancer before we met, but I have two left feet and he has no patience with me so he doesn't dance anymore. Don and Paul: He has quite a gun collection and has spent the past two years building a 409 engine for his Impala station wagon, so no talk of taking away his man card.



We already know how manly Phillip is, and dancing isn't a violation.  Its just a vertical version of another activity


----------



## ADP

The weeks keep moving along everyone.  Soon we'll be "DAP Happy"!  



dpuck1998 said:


> We already know how manly Phillip is, and dancing isn't a violation.  Its just a vertical version of another activity


You've been watching to much Dancing with the Start and/or So You Think You Can Dance.


----------



## Dodie

dpuck1998 said:


> ...and dancing isn't a violation.  Its just a vertical version of another activity



Imagine that. Don went THERE.  

Good morning everyone. No real Greta (pup) news yet. The vet tech called first thing this morning to say that she was "acting more like herself," but I can't talk to the vet until he gets there in an hour or so.


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Imagine that. Don went THERE.
> 
> Good morning everyone. No real Greta (pup) news yet. The vet tech called first thing this morning to say that she was "acting more like herself," but I can't talk to the vet until he gets there in an hour or so.



If I didn't then I would disappoint my followers 

Did they figure out what she ate yet?


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> What am I.....chopped liver??!!! I'm not good at rejection.


Don't feel so bad....I was voted best dancer by my high school class....Doesn't that count for anything???    Plus, I just save a ton of my on my auto insurance by switching to Geiko!


----------



## Dodie

dpuck1998 said:


> If I didn't then I would disappoint my followers
> 
> Did they figure out what she ate yet?



Nope. Still think it's something small, likely from outside. Rock? Nut? Bark? Mulch? Piece of corncob? Still hoping that she passes whatever it is so she doesn't have to have surgery AGAIN. (We went through this last winter too.)


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Nope. Still think it's something small, likely from outside. Rock? Nut? Bark? Mulch? Piece of corncob? Still hoping that she passes whatever it is so she doesn't have to have surgery AGAIN. (We went through this last winter too.)



Greta is a VERY smart dog. I am sure she will do more than pass, she will excel! An 'A-' at the very least.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Don't feel so bad....I was voted best dancer by my high school class....Doesn't that count for anything???    Plus, I just save a ton of my on my auto insurance by switching to Geiko!



You should have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express and you'd have the Trifecta!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I have learned to live with it.  It certainly has made me more independent.



Here here!!!  Good for you Anne!  If you wanna go, GO!  We do.  But it's not b/c DH doesn't WANT to go, he just never is able to.  If I waited around we'd never go.


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> What am I.....chopped liver??!!! I'm not good at rejection.



Well now, if I said your name first, the other husbands would be jealous and think that I was playing favorites...





It was late...I was deliriously sleepy...you have my most humble apologies for neglecting to add your name to the list of contenders...

Can you ever forgive me?


----------



## kathrna

Hey Hidy Ho, Gang!  It's a sunny morning here in da 'Ville.  (Paul will get the fegerence).  I've been grocery shopping, put it all away, started laundry and now I'm off to tackle the bathrooms.  EEEwwwww!  I'll be back.  Enjoy your morning.


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> Shelly is spending too much time with the podcast team. She's getting that taunting thing down very well.
> 
> 
> Whatever Greta's gotten into, it's small and likely happened outside. A nut shell? Part of a corncob from the squirrel corn? A crab apple? A piece of mulch? A rock? Heaven only knows.



our golden once ate a mesh bag of suet that was hanging out for the birds.  blech!


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> Imagine that. Don went THERE.
> 
> Good morning everyone. No real Greta (pup) news yet. The vet tech called first thing this morning to say that she was "acting more like herself," but I can't talk to the vet until he gets there in an hour or so.



Glad Greta had a good night, hopefully good news will arrive shortly



ADP said:


> Don't feel so bad....I was voted best dancer by my high school class....Doesn't that count for anything???    Plus, I just save a ton of my on my auto insurance by switching to Geiko!



And what dance would that have been you were boogieing down to??




kathrna said:


> Hey Hidy Ho, Gang!  It's a sunny morning here in da 'Ville.  (Paul will get the fegerence).  I've been grocery shopping, put it all away, started laundry and now I'm off to tackle the bathrooms.  EEEwwwww!  I'll be back.  Enjoy your morning.




Slow down girl your making us look bad... I came to work and I am surfing the DIS, that's about it so far


----------



## georgemoe

BriarRosie said:


> I was at Disney from Wednesday until today, so I'm thinking I missed the Dis A Palooza sign up?
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> I had a fabulous time at the food and wine festival, but I'd be bummed if I missed my window of opportunity to sign up.



Don't worry Lori. We are still waiting. Glad you had a good time at F&W.



3guysandagal said:


> Well, since I am talking to myself here, how about that walk Kat?



Midnight walk. Not up yet. Canadian vampires!


----------



## baby1disney

OK...I really don't know what's going on ...since I haven't been here since last Wednesday..so I'm just going to say hi.

My depression is takin a toll on me lately and I've been having some really up and some really down days. Partly why I haven't been here. I;'m going to say Happy Birthday, Congrats, I'm sorry to hear that, I'd be angry too and any other emotion that I may have missed. Hopefully, I'll be around more this week!!

Love and Miss you all!!


----------



## sshaw10060

dpuck1998 said:


> Me too!  I actually called a company and got quotes to have them
> deck out my house.  Its too tall for me to put lights along the roofline unless I buy a really big ladder....ohhh....and I'm scared of heights




I actually cheat and rent a lift.  It costs a few dollars, but is much safer and quicker than climbing up and down a 30ft ladder 2000 times.


----------



## chirurgeon

OK, 10 pages last night and this morning.  I will have to try and catch up tonight. 

I just got back from my bi weekly massage.  I feel so relaxed right now.  I think I will have to have a massage on the cruise this time.  

So how is everyone else this sunshiny morning?

Kim


----------



## jcb

baby1disney said:


> OK...I really don't know what's going on ...since I haven't been here since last Wednesday..so I'm just going to say hi.
> 
> My depression is takin a toll on me lately and I've been having some really up and some really down days. Partly why I haven't been here. I;'m going to say Happy Birthday, Congrats, I'm sorry to hear that, I'd be angry too and any other emotion that I may have missed. Hopefully, I'll be around more this week!!
> 
> Love and Miss you all!!



Here's hoping you have more up than down days.


----------



## Dodie

Greta update....

Whatever it is, it now seems to be "moving on through."  They've fed her to help move it along and will take more xrays later this afternoon.  Likely no surgery and likely she'll come home tonight.

Please keep the good thoughts coming and I appreciate them all.  These furry kids really get into your heart.


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> OK, 10 pages last night and this morning.  I will have to try and catch up tonight.
> 
> I just got back from my bi weekly massage.  I feel so relaxed right now.  I think I will have to have a massage on the cruise this time.
> 
> So how is everyone else this sunshiny morning?
> 
> Kim



It wasn't sun shiny until I read your post....then the sun popped out!!


----------



## safetymom

Dodie, I am glad to hear you received better news today.  Hope you have your furry kid home before you know it.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
42 Days till we arrive in WDW!


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Greta update....
> 
> Whatever it is, it now seems to be "moving on through."  They've fed her to help move it along and will take more xrays later this afternoon.  Likely no surgery and likely she'll come home tonight.
> 
> Please keep the good thoughts coming and I appreciate them all.  These furry kids really get into your heart.



Thats a positive update Dodie. Good for Greta. Hope the day goes well for your fur baby.


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all.  Sorry I missed out on all the posting last night.  I wish I had the ambition to read through all of it.  

Busy day today.  We have our Newcomer's Luncheon.  One would think that five years in a town does not make for a newcomer anymore.  But, yet I'm going anyway.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I have learned to live with it.  It certainly has made me more independent.



I am glad it doesn't stop you from going places and enjoying life!


----------



## kathrna

chirurgeon said:


> OK, 10 pages last night and this morning.  I will have to try and catch up tonight.
> 
> I just got back from my bi weekly massage.  I feel so relaxed right now.  I think I will have to have a massage on the cruise this time.
> 
> So how is everyone else this sunshiny morning?
> 
> Kim



That sounds soooo nice!  I hope that your person had warm hands.  I could never have that job.  My hands are always freezing.


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> I leave for my cruise in 9 days..
> 
> I am SINGLE DIGIT DANCING





Have fun!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Midnight walk. Not up yet. Canadian vampires!



I have been up for hours now.
We saw no vampires on our walk last night.
However there was a really nasty smell on one of the streets we walked.
Some poor dog got attacked by a skunk and the smell was aweful.


----------



## TXYankee

Good Morning from Texas!  Today the sun is kind and the temp is in the 70's.  It is a beautiful day outside.  I wish I was not at my desk!

Looks like a busy night posting!  I don't have tome to read it all.  Did anyone say anything about me?   I did not think so!

Make it a great day!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Greta update....
> 
> Whatever it is, it now seems to be "moving on through."  They've fed her to help move it along and will take more xrays later this afternoon.  Likely no surgery and likely she'll come home tonight.
> 
> Please keep the good thoughts coming and I appreciate them all.  These furry kids really get into your heart.



I am so glad she is improving and you and Greta have my thoughts, prayers, and lots of pixie dust coming your way.


----------



## mainegal

Madi100 said:


> Busy day today.  We have our Newcomer's Luncheon.  One would think that five years in a town does not make for a newcomer anymore.  But, yet I'm going anyway.



In my town, people are in the Newcomer's Club forever!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Sorry I missed out on all the posting last night.  I wish I had the ambition to read through all of it.
> 
> Busy day today.  We have our Newcomer's Luncheon.  One would think that five years in a town does not make for a newcomer anymore.  But, yet I'm going anyway.



Have a nice lunch!


----------



## dpuck1998

sshaw10060 said:


> I actually cheat and rent a lift.  It costs a few dollars, but is much safer and quicker than climbing up and down a 30ft ladder 2000 times.



Good Plan!!  I could rent a cherry picker.  Hmmm.....



Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Sorry I missed out on all the posting last night.  I wish I had the ambition to read through all of it.
> 
> Busy day today.  We have our Newcomer's Luncheon.  One would think that five years in a town does not make for a newcomer anymore.  But, yet I'm going anyway.



In my town, if you are not third generation then you are an outsider.  I've been here 10 years and still feel like a newbie.


----------



## hideeh

Dodie said:


> Greta update....
> 
> Whatever it is, it now seems to be "moving on through."  They've fed her to help move it along and will take more xrays later this afternoon.  Likely no surgery and likely she'll come home tonight.
> 
> Please keep the good thoughts coming and I appreciate them all.  These furry kids really get into your heart.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Good Plan!!  I could rent a cherry picker.  Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> In my town, if you are not third generation then you are an outsider.  I've been here 10 years and still feel like a newbie.




Your not an outsider here though, and after all isn't that the most important thing.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Dodie said:


> I'm a Nathan Fillion fan from "way back." He used to be in a science fiction series called Firefly on USA (and a movie from that called Serenity). He was on Buffy the Vampire Slayer too, but I didn't really watch that a lot. I highly recommend a really good independent film from a few years ago called "Waitress." He's in that with Keri Russell.
> 
> Thus ends my recitation on Nathan Fillion.


 
I LOVED Firefly - now can't stomach thinking about how great it could've been after what Joss Whedon did in the film Serenity. 



Dodie said:


> I am most certain that, in all of our various accoutrements, we will be quite the spectacle.


 
 Will there be costumes?


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Will there be costumes?



Perhaps. Choreography is certain....


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Well now, if I said your name first, the other husbands would be jealous and think that I was playing favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was late...I was deliriously sleepy...you have my most humble apologies for neglecting to add your name to the list of contenders...
> 
> Can you ever forgive me?



Maybe.


----------



## chirurgeon

Dodie, I'm sorry Greta isn't well.  But I'm glad she seems to be improving.  I hope you get even better news this afternoon.

Kim


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> I LOVED Firefly - now can't stomach thinking about how great it could've been after what Joss Whedon did in the film Serenity.
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be costumes?



Hey J/Kim!!  How r things??


----------



## Launchpad11B

kathrna said:


> Hey Hidy Ho, Gang!  It's a sunny morning here in da 'Ville.  (Paul will get the fegerence).  I've been grocery shopping, put it all away, started laundry and now I'm off to tackle the bathrooms.  EEEwwwww!  I'll be back.  Enjoy your morning.



Ah, good ole fayette-nam. I don't miss it.


----------



## Madi100

chirurgeon said:


> OK, 10 pages last night and this morning.  I will have to try and catch up tonight.
> 
> I just got back from my bi weekly massage.  I feel so relaxed right now.  I think I will have to have a massage on the cruise this time.
> 
> So how is everyone else this sunshiny morning?
> 
> Kim




You sound all nice and relaxed today  

I wish I liked massages.  I can't handle being touched, though.  It drives me crazy.  I've got one friend who can give me shoulder rubs, but it took me a LONG time to get used to him.  Of course, this rule does not apply to James.


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Maybe.


Okay...I know nothing about guns...but does this help? 






It looks big and menacing to me...


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Okay...I know nothing about guns...but does this help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks big and menacing to me...



Have you switched sides????  You are supposed to post pictures of Edward, not guns.


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Okay...I know nothing about guns...but does this help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks big and menacing to me...



 You're forgiven!


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> Greta update....
> 
> Whatever it is, it now seems to be "moving on through."  They've fed her to help move it along and will take more xrays later this afternoon.  Likely no surgery and likely she'll come home tonight.
> 
> Please keep the good thoughts coming and I appreciate them all.  These furry kids really get into your heart.



Now that the kid of good news I like to hear 



katscradle said:


> Have fun!



Thanks..I plan to


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> You sound all nice and relaxed today
> 
> I wish I liked massages.  I can't handle being touched, though.  It drives me crazy.  I've got one friend who can give me shoulder rubs, but it took me a LONG time to get used to him.  Of course, this rule does not apply to James.



*Ahem??



scarlett873 said:


> Okay...I know nothing about guns...but does this help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks big and menacing to me...



Ok, now we have to talk about the cyclic rate of the SAW and how the clip can't handle feeding the ammo.


----------



## Dodie

MenashaCorp said:


> I LOVED Firefly - now can't stomach thinking about how great it could've been after what Joss Whedon did in the film Serenity.



I couldn't agree with you more about this, Jason.


----------



## georgemoe

MenashaCorp said:


> I LOVED Firefly - now can't stomach thinking about how great it could've been after what Joss Whedon did in the film Serenity.
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be costumes?



Hey Jason! 

For those interested in Disney Epic Mickey for the Wii, here is a link to a post over in the Community Board. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2301655
The GameInformer Nov issue has a big article about it and one nice DISer posted the page scans from the article. The game will not release until Fall 2010 but it will be something to look forward to after DAP and pre PCC 2.0.

You might want to also favorite Gameinformers Epic Mickey splash page.
http://gameinformer.com/mag/mickey.aspx


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> *Ahem??
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now we have to talk about the cyclic rate of the SAW and how the clip can't handle feeding the ammo.





On the topic of guns I am about to purchase my first.
A nice little 308.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hey Jason!
> 
> For those interested in Disney Epic Mickey for the Wii, here is a link to a post over in the Community Board. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2301655
> The GameInformer Nov issue has a big article about it and one nice DISer posted the page scans from the article. The game will not release until Fall 2010 but it will be something to look forward to after DAP and pre PCC 2.0.
> 
> You might want to also favorite Gameinformers Epic Mickey splash page.
> http://gameinformer.com/mag/mickey.aspx




Thanks George!


----------



## dpuck1998

katscradle said:


> On the topic of guns I am about to purchase my first.
> A nice little 308.



Do tell!  What are you getting?  Something to take down a moose?

I like this one.


----------



## TXYankee

katscradle said:


> On the topic of guns I am about to purchase my first.
> A nice little 308.



I don't have a gun.  Do you buy one to match your bag or your shoes?


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


>





Madi100 said:


> Have you switched sides????  You are supposed to post pictures of Edward, not guns.


There...is that better?



dpuck1998 said:


> *Ahem??
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now we have to talk about the cyclic rate of the SAW and how the clip can't handle feeding the ammo.


Aw crud...what did I do?


----------



## wildfan1473

Good morning!  We've spent our morning taking the boys' bunks down to single beds, we're sick of them both sleeping in the bottom bunk (with 20 stuffed animals and the dog) every night 



kathrna said:


> Hey Hidy Ho, Gang!  It's a sunny morning here in da 'Ville.  (Paul will get the fegerence).  I've been grocery shopping, put it all away, started laundry and now I'm off to tackle the bathrooms.  EEEwwwww!  I'll be back.  Enjoy your morning.



Goodness gracious, can I have some of your energy?  The only reason I have laundry going now is because DS5 wet the bed  

But I am also going to tackle the bathrooms now...


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Do tell!  What are you getting?  Something to take down a moose?
> 
> I like this one.



The 308 riffle I am getting looks nothing like that!
No I am hoping to take down a deer.


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> I don't have a gun.  Do you buy one to match your bag ot your shoes?



Wait. You live in Texas. AND you don't own a gun? How is that legal?


----------



## katscradle

TXYankee said:


> I don't have a gun.  Do you buy one to match your bag ot your shoes?




No, it's wood and black and will go with anything.
Which is fine since all my clothing, shoes, bag will be of a camo design.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> *Ahem??



Well, I was going to put James and Don, but I thought that might look a little funny.


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> Wait. You live in Texas. AND you don't own a gun? How is that legal?



Please don't tell my neighbors.  I would get kicked out of the Neighborhoor Association if they knew.  I guess it the Yankee part of me that does not need a gun!


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> Greta update....
> 
> Whatever it is, it now seems to be "moving on through."  They've fed her to help move it along and will take more xrays later this afternoon.  Likely no surgery and likely she'll come home tonight.
> 
> Please keep the good thoughts coming and I appreciate them all.  These furry kids really get into your heart.



VERY good news!  

I'll bet she'll be glad to get home, too.


----------



## TXYankee

dpuck1998 said:


> Do tell!  What are you getting?  Something to take down a moose?
> 
> I like this one.



Ohhh.  That one is nice and black.  Maybe I'll pick one up.  I had better get a bigger purse.  I am sure Sam Moon will have something!


----------



## jeanigor

1600???


----------



## Renysmom

TXYankee said:


> I don't have a gun.  Do you buy one to match your bag or your shoes?



I think you are suppose to match your shoes, last I read in Glamour anyway.



jeanigor said:


> 1600???



NICE Todd, you get all the milestones..


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> 1600???



How good are you Todd?


----------



## scarlett873

So let's see...so far today, I've helped feed the baby...and clip coupons...Jen's taken me to the gas station and grocery shopping and now I'm in the drive thru getting a sweet tea...


----------



## MenashaCorp

Dodie said:


> Greta update....
> 
> Whatever it is, it now seems to be "moving on through." They've fed her to help move it along and will take more xrays later this afternoon. Likely no surgery and likely she'll come home tonight.
> 
> Please keep the good thoughts coming and I appreciate them all. These furry kids really get into your heart.


 
 Great news!



dpuck1998 said:


> Good Plan!! I could *rent* a cherry picker. Hmmm.....


 I believe they prefer the term HIRE... 




dpuck1998 said:


> Hey J/Kim!! How r things??


Busy. Nice to see big ol' guns on the DIS... 



Dodie said:


> I couldn't agree with you more about this, Jason.


  



georgemoe said:


> Hey Jason!


 
Ola Jorge!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> So let's see...so far today, I've helped feed the baby...and clip coupons...Jen's taken me to the gas station and grocery shopping and now I'm in the drive thru getting a sweet tea...



For me - got up, went in to work, came home and took a two hour nap.  Not sure how much more today I am going to do, maybe another nap?  Of course I may not sleep tonight.


----------



## baby1disney

jcb said:


> Here's hoping you have more up than down days.



Thanks Jack!!! I'm praying for the same thing...real soon!!! Maybe this trip to Disney is what I'll need!!

Dodie--I'm sorry to hear what's going on and I hope everything turns out good for you and your fur baby!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> I think you are suppose to match your shoes, last I read in Glamour anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> NICE Todd, you get all the milestones..



Not all....I missed #100 on PCC 2.0....by a long shot....



AnneR said:


> How good are you Todd?



One word. Famous. Me ego isn't really that large. Promise.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> For me - got up, went in to work, came home and took a two hour nap.  Not sure how much more today I am going to do, maybe another nap?  Of course I may not sleep tonight.



Does this mean we need to prepare for a sneak attack like on the PCC 2.0 thread?


----------



## TXYankee

baby1disney said:


> Thanks Jack!!! I'm praying for the same thing...real soon!!! *Maybe this trip to Disney is what I'll need*!!
> 
> Dodie--I'm sorry to hear what's going on and I hope everything turns out good for you and your fur baby!!!



Hi Terri,

Did you get your airline tickets?  When do you get into MCO?


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> MenashaCorp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be costumes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps. Choreography is certain....
Click to expand...

 

Costume theme?  I need to pack... and to practice my choreography.  More Martha Graham?  Fosse?


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> One word. Famous. Me ego isn't really that large. Promise.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Does this mean we need to prepare for a sneak attack like on the PCC 2.0 thread?



Making some tea - going to stay up for a little while.  

NO sneaking -


----------



## Renysmom

Just in case any of you have books on your Christmas Buy list there is currently a price war going on between Amazon, Wal-Mart and Target for on line purchases.  Pre-orders and best seller prices are dropping drastically..

That's my Xmas shopping service announcement for the day.  Not as good at Jorge's PSA's but all I got .


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Just in case any of you have books on your Christmas Buy list there is currently a price war going on between Amazon, Wal-Mart and Target for on line purchases.  Pre-orders and best seller prices are dropping drastically..
> 
> That's my Xmas shopping service announcement for the day.  Not as good at Jorge's PSA's but all I got .



Any word on Black Friday deals?


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Any word on Black Friday deals?



Not yet but I usually start stalking that info around 11/1 so will let you know.


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Not yet but I usually start stalking that info around 11/1 so will let you know.



Awesome.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Not yet but I usually start stalking that info around 11/1 so will let you know.



I have not gone in store on Black Friday for years.  Do my shopping on line.  I am planning on driving to Williamsburg again this year on Black Friday.  Great Williamsburg weekend.


----------



## kimisabella

Speaking of Christmas shopping, Isabella just informed me that she wants Zhu Zhu pets for Christmas.  I really thought I was going to get away with it, but it looks like I am going to be joining the masses trying to find these things and the acessories.


----------



## scarlett873

Jen and I are now heading to pick up Ethan from preschool...ah...the wonders of modern technology...and thank goodness we are both on the same phone network!


----------



## Renysmom

kimisabella said:


> Speaking of Christmas shopping, Isabella just informed me that she wants Zhu Zhu pets for Christmas.  I really thought I was going to get away with it, but it looks like I am going to be joining the masses trying to find these things and the acessories.



What are Zhu Zhu pets??  No kids in the house these days keeps me out of the loop.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> I have not gone in store on Black Friday for years.  Do my shopping on line.  I am planning on driving to Williamsburg again this year on Black Friday.  Great Williamsburg weekend.



Black friday is spent making sure the Chirstmas display is ready to go for lights on at 5:30pm. Not enough money to get me to the mall that day.

Spent the morning preparing for a Board of Overseers presentation this afternoon. I rarely get nervous before speaking, but this group of people always makes me a little nervous.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Black friday is spent making sure the Chirstmas display is ready to go for lights on at 5:30pm. Not enough money to get me to the mall that day.
> 
> Spent the morning preparing for a Board of Overseers presentation this afternoon. I rarely get nervous before speaking, but this group of people always makes me a little nervous.



Good luck with your presentation this afternoon Scott.  I know the feeling - some groups just get to you more than others.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> I have not gone in store on Black Friday for years.  Do my shopping on line.  I am planning on driving to Williamsburg again this year on Black Friday.  Great Williamsburg weekend.



I avoid the stores on BF also.  When I worked in the cities, I would leave early and hit the 4-5 am openings on my way in, but not anymore.  Online is the way to go!


----------



## Dodie

Those of you who aren't having to wait for John the Genius to release the registration -- if you've registered for DAP already --- was the registration only for the main event, or was there info about the Friday event and the opportunity to register for that as well?  I'm not sure I'd be comfortable registering/paying for speakers etc. when I won't know who/what it will be - so I'm curious.  (I know, I know... it will be amazing and the whole team is psyched about who it may be.)


----------



## kimisabella

Renysmom said:


> What are Zhu Zhu pets??  No kids in the house these days keeps me out of the loop.



Zhu Zhu pets are 4 different hamsters that squeak and make noises, then you have to buy the acessories (tunnels, car, ball, ect) and they move through the tunnels and such like real hamsters.  The good thing is, they are not expensvie, the hamsters themsevles are $8 each and the acessories are between $10-$15, however, they aren't in stock anywhere.


----------



## TXYankee

sshaw10060 said:


> Black friday is spent making sure the Chirstmas display is ready to go for lights on at 5:30pm. Not enough money to get me to the mall that day.
> 
> Spent the morning preparing for a Board of Overseers presentation this afternoon. I rarely get nervous before speaking, but this group of people always makes me a little nervous.




Good luck with the presentation!


----------



## sshaw10060

wildfan1473 said:


> I avoid the stores on BF also.  When I worked in the cities, I would leave early and hit the 4-5 am openings on my way in, but not anymore.  Online is the way to go!



While I don't do BF, I do get out early on the day after Christmas when all the decorations are marked 50% off.


----------



## TXYankee

wildfan1473 said:


> I avoid the stores on BF also.  When I worked in the cities, I would leave early and hit the 4-5 am openings on my way in, but not anymore. * Online is the way to go*!



I agree!


----------



## kimisabella

Dodie said:


> Those of you who aren't having to wait for John the Genius because your DVC -- if you've registered for DAP already --- was the registration only for the main event, or was there info about the Friday event and the opportunity to register for that as well?  I'm not sure I'd be comfortable registering/paying for speakers etc. when I won't know who/what it will be - so I'm curious.  (I know, I know... it will be amazing and the whole team is psyched about who it may be.)



Dodie, there was no additional information on the form regarding the speakers.  There was a place to check off if you were interested in going to that seminar and the podcast taping, so they could figure an approx. number of people who were interested, but nothing else.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> I avoid the stores on BF also.  When I worked in the cities, I would leave early and hit the 4-5 am openings on my way in, but not anymore.  Online is the way to go!



Around here - the lines for the stores start several hours before the opening time.  Total zoo!

The outlet mall near me has opened at midnight for the past several years.  It has shut the highway down because the parking lots were full, people were parking on the shoulder and anywhere they could.

There have also been several assualts with people getting angry over not winning prizes.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi Friends!

What's everyone up to today? I just had a parent meeting and am now on lunch. It's hit as heck in my room too. Grrr.


----------



## Renysmom

sshaw10060 said:


> Black friday is spent making sure the Chirstmas display is ready to go for lights on at 5:30pm. Not enough money to get me to the mall that day.



I love going out on Black Friday... It's so much fun 



kimisabella said:


> Zhu Zhu pets are 4 different hamsters that squeak and make noises, then you have to buy the acessories (tunnels, car, ball, ect) and they move through the tunnels and such like real hamsters.  The good thing is, they are not expensvie, the hamsters themsevles are $8 each and the acessories are between $10-$15, however, they aren't in stock anywhere.



Thank's for the explanation, I will not have my eye for these and pick a few up if I see them to help the DIS Santa's


----------



## AnneR

Sitting here drinking my tea... thinking about tea at DAP.  My simple home brewed tea just does not compare.


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> Those of you who aren't having to wait for John the Genius to release the registration -- if you've registered for DAP already --- was the registration only for the main event, or was there info about the Friday event and the opportunity to register for that as well?  I'm not sure I'd be comfortable registering/paying for speakers etc. when I won't know who/what it will be - so I'm curious.  (I know, I know... it will be amazing and the whole team is psyched about who it may be.)



I thought for sure we would be seeing the sign-up yesterday or today..  Oh well, I will just keep stalking this thread.. It's fun and makes the workday go faster


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Sitting here drinking my tea... thinking about tea at DAP.  My simple home brewed tea just does not compare.


I make a sweet mint tea using my iced tea machine...it's my favorite...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I make a sweet mint tea using my iced tea machine...it's my favorite...



Drinking hot tea today.  Never thought to do a mint tea in my iced tea maker.  I'm not much for sweet though - just a smidge please.


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> I thought for sure we would be seeing the sign-up yesterday or today..  Oh well, I will just keep stalking this thread.. It's fun and makes the workday go faster



I am terrified I will look away and they will post the link.  I hate being behind the curve.  Although it sounds like everyone that wants is going to be able to go. I bet they give details in tomorrows Podcast.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Drinking hot tea today.  Never thought to do a mint tea in my iced tea maker.  I'm not much for sweet though - just a smidge please.



My husband used to make me hot mint tea when I was sick. When we were on our honeymoon, we ate at the restaurant in Morocco and when we saw mint tea on the menu, we ordered it, but they offered it either hot or iced...so with it being hot as heck outside, we ordered it iced...it was wonderful...I keep mint tea in the pantry and usually have a pitcher of sweetened mint tea in the fridge.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> My husband used to make me hot mint tea when I was sick. When we were on our honeymoon, we ate at the restaurant in Morocco and when we saw mint tea on the menu, we ordered it, but they offered it either hot or iced...so with it being hot as heck outside, we ordered it iced...it was wonderful...I keep mint tea in the pantry and usually have a pitcher of sweetened mint tea in the fridge.



My fridge is always stocked with Diet Coke

I am the only real tea drinker in the family.  I love ice tea made with Lady Grey.  This is what they used several years ago at Rose and Crown.  I am not sure if they are still using it or not.  Very lightly floral.


----------



## kimisabella

Renysmom said:


> Thank's for the explanation, I will not have my eye for these and pick a few up if I see them to help the DIS Santa's



That's nice of you, I'm looking at it as an adventure.  This reminds me of when I was younger and my mother was trying to find me a Cabbage Patch doll for Christmas!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> While I don't do BF, I do get out early on the day after Christmas when all the decorations are marked 50% off.



Why doesn't that surprise me?



kimisabella said:


> Zhu Zhu pets are 4 different hamsters that squeak and make noises, then you have to buy the acessories (tunnels, car, ball, ect) and they move through the tunnels and such like real hamsters.  The good thing is, they are not expensvie, the hamsters themsevles are $8 each and the acessories are between $10-$15, however, they aren't in stock anywhere.



Cute. I wonder if I could keep my pups occupied with them as much as they would me.



Renysmom said:


> I love going out on Black Friday... It's so much fun



I agree. Even when I used to work in retail, I loved Black Friday. Usually offered to work during the 4am door busters. Totally wicked fun.



sshaw10060 said:


> I am terrified I will look away and they will post the link.  I hate being behind the curve.  Although it sounds like everyone that wants is going to be able to go. I bet they give details in tomorrows Podcast.



From your lips.....


----------



## tiggerbell

We have one of the Keurig (yes, I walked over to the machine to check the spelling) machines at work - in the last shipment of pods, I ordered a pomegranate berry tea - it tasted just like the Mad Hatter tea at the GF and makes me crave scones so bad, I can taste them!!!


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> We have one of the Keurig (yes, I walked over to the machine to check the spelling) machines at work - in the last shipment of pods, I ordered a pomegranate berry tea - it tasted just like the Mad Hatter tea at the GF and makes me crave scones so bad, I can taste them!!!



scones


----------



## Renysmom

kimisabella said:


> That's nice of you, I'm looking at it as an adventure.  This reminds me of when I was younger and my mother was trying to find me a Cabbage Patch doll for Christmas!



I was one of the moms out on the hunt for that doll 



jeanigor said:


> Cute. I wonder if I could keep my pups occupied with them as much as they would me.



My dogs would go crazy if those were running around. Hmmmm 



AnneR said:


> scones




I   scones too...


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Cute. I wonder if I could keep my pups occupied with them as much as they would me.



If your pups are anything like mine is, that hamster will be attacked then flung around the room a few times.  All of my girls webkinz & slippers end up that way.



tiggerbell said:


> We have one of the Keurig (yes, I walked over to the machine to check the spelling) machines at work - in the last shipment of pods, I ordered a pomegranate berry tea - it tasted just like the Mad Hatter tea at the GF and makes me crave scones so bad, I can taste them!!!



Between your trip report and this post, you have me wanting scones now for the longest time.  I do have all the stuff to make them, you're gonna make me break down and make them, aren't you?????


----------



## AnneR

> Between your trip report and this post, you have me wanting scones now for the longest time. I do have all the stuff to make them, you're gonna make me break down and make them, aren't you?????
> __________________



I'm all ready cravin them.  Just don't have the energy to make them.


----------



## tiggerbell

kimisabella said:


> Between your trip report and this post, you have me wanting scones now for the longest time. I do have all the stuff to make them, you're gonna make me break down and make them, aren't you?????


 
Yes, please - I'll send you my new address.

Actually, I promised them at work I'd make the GF scones when I move in a couple weeks.


----------



## MenashaCorp

sshaw10060 said:


> I am terrified I will look away and they will post the link. I hate being behind the curve. Although it sounds like everyone that wants is going to be able to go. I bet they give details in tomorrows Podcast.


 
They did say it would be announced on the podcast and they've always given ample warning for stuff like this. Now of course, once it DOES go up, let's hope the intense volume doesn't crash the servers... 

I wouldn't freak. (of course, this was yours truly last year about this time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kimisabella

tiggerbell said:


> Yes, please - I'll send you my new address.
> 
> Actually, I promised them at work I'd make the GF scones when I move in a couple weeks.



No problem, I'll send them right over.  I may be making them with dried cranberries inside, are you opposed to that?


----------



## AnneR

[/SIZE]





kimisabella said:


> No problem, I'll send them right over.  I may be making them with dried cranberries inside, are you opposed to that?



Cranberries are good!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Well, I was going to put James and Don, but I thought that might look a little funny.



I thought it looked funny without my name  



TXYankee said:


> Please don't tell my neighbors.  I would get kicked out of the Neighborhoor Association if they knew.  I guess it the Yankee part of me that *does not need a gun!*



Those words....I know each one, but in a sentence....they don't make sense...



MenashaCorp said:


> p
> I believe they prefer the term HIRE...
> 
> 
> 
> Busy. Nice to see big ol' guns on the DIS...



You know how much I like big 'uns 



jeanigor said:


> Any word on Black Friday deals?



bfads.net  not much yet, but I did get an email for a couple stores.  None in my areas however.



kimisabella said:


> Zhu Zhu pets are 4 different hamsters that squeak and make noises, then you have to buy the acessories (tunnels, car, ball, ect) and they move through the tunnels and such like real hamsters.  The good thing is, they are not expensvie, the hamsters themsevles are $8 each and the acessories are between $10-$15, however, they aren't in stock anywhere.



They had these at target last weekend.  Let me know what you want and if I see them I'll hook you up.


----------



## tiggerbell

kimisabella said:


> No problem, I'll send them right over. I may be making them with dried cranberries inside, are you opposed to that?


 

Not at all - hmmm... maybe I should add a pre-trip chapter to Todd-a-Palooza... "Bring-Scones-to-Jaime Around the World"...


----------



## jeanigor

Did anybody else get an e-mail from House Party?


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Not at all - hmmm... maybe I should add a pre-trip chapter to Todd-a-Palooza... "Bring-Scones-to-Jaime Around the World"...



I was planning on baking  I did not have scones on my list but COOKIES were.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Did anybody else get an e-mail from House Party?



not me


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> They had these at target last weekend.  Let me know what you want and if I see them I'll hook you up.



No way!!!  Thanks for the offer - if I need some help I'll let you know.  I just started looking so I may get lucky.  Here, the Toys R Us has a sign up that each customer can only buy 2 Zhu Zhu pet items, and they don't even have any on the shelves, it's crazy!!!



tiggerbell said:


> Not at all - hmmm... maybe I should add a pre-trip chapter to Todd-a-Palooza... "Bring-Scones-to-Jaime Around the World"...



If I could figure out a way to get them there, I would do it.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Hey all - 

Stopping in to say hi. I'm at work and have a slow moment. There are two mom's with their kids sitting across from me coughing, not covering their mouth, and blowing their noses - Mom's and kids. I heard one mom said that they had allergies. ummmm - ALL OF YOU? Ummm yeah, I believe that. they're running around touching everything. Do you think I'm being a germaphob?


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Stopping in to say hi. I'm at work and have a slow moment. There are two mom's with their kids sitting across from me coughing, not covering their mouth, and blowing their noses - Mom's and kids. I heard one mom said that they had allergies. ummmm - ALL OF YOU? Ummm yeah, I believe that. they're running around touching everything. Do you think I'm being a germaphob?



Not at all. You just don't want to get sick!


----------



## cocowum

Renysmom said:


> I love going out on Black Friday... It's so much fun



I love Black Friday!    Big surprise, I know.  I am shopping by 4 am. I just get such a rush from it.  I love the crowds and the excitement.  Black Friday is probably my 2nd favorite holiday. 


Dodie, I'm glad Greta is going to be OK.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Black friday is spent making sure the Chirstmas display is ready to go for lights on at 5:30pm. Not enough money to get me to the mall that day.
> 
> Spent the morning preparing for a Board of Overseers presentation this afternoon. I rarely get nervous before speaking, but this group of people always makes me a little nervous.




Good lunk with the presentation this afternoon.
Here's some pixie dust for you!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Stopping in to say hi. I'm at work and have a slow moment. There are two mom's with their kids sitting across from me coughing, not covering their mouth, and blowing their noses - Mom's and kids. I heard one mom said that they had allergies. ummmm - ALL OF YOU? Ummm yeah, I believe that. they're running around touching everything. Do you think I'm being a germaphob?



Take it from someone who is under the weather - coughing, blowing nose the whole works - NO!!
Wash your hands as much as you can.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Not at all. You just don't want to get sick!



Thanks. One of the professors closed the doors to the outside but I opened one back up. It's 72 degrees, sunny, and windy. Hoping the fresh air will help. Can't afford to get sick. I can deal with a small cold but don't want that other crud.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Take it from someone who is under the weather - coughing, blowing nose the whole works - NO!!
> Wash your hands as much as you can.



I do and try very hard to not touch face but that's a hard habit to break. I always carry alcohol wipes in purse. I wipw phones, pens, and keyboards down with one each morning.

I hope you feel better. You have a trip coming up and you don't want to be sick. I went thru that exactly a year ago. I kept it at bay till I got to WDW and then it hit hard. We still went from open to close and had a great time.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I do and try very hard to not touch face but that's a hard habit to break. I always carry alcohol wipes in purse. I wipw phones, pens, and keyboards down with one each morning.
> 
> I hope you feel better. You have a trip coming up and you don't want to be sick. I went thru that exactly a year ago. I kept it at bay till I got to WDW and then it hit hard. We still went from open to close and had a great time.



9 days

I would rather be down now than next week.  Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Minnie Lor

cocowum said:


> I love Black Friday!    Big surprise, I know.  I am shopping by 4 am. I just get such a rush from it.  I love the crowds and the excitement.  Black Friday is probably my 2nd favorite holiday.




You're too funny. Last year I worked in a jewelry store at the mall. Obviously had to work black Friday. We were open at 7 am. The manager didn't schedule enough people for the early morning. It was  We were packed, customers were yelling, etc....not something I want to repeat.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> 9 days
> 
> I would rather be down now than next week.  Thanks for the well wishes.



Yeah, but it's better that you get over the sickies first. F&W Festival will just taste better and you'll have more energy.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> You're too funny. Last year I worked in a jewelry store at the mall. Obviously had to work black Friday. We were open at 7 am. The manager didn't schedule enough people for the early morning. It was  We were packed, customers were yelling, etc....not something I want to repeat.



My daughter works retail - Black Friday is not one of her favorite days especially when she had to start at midnight and work shifts clear through the weekend.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Yeah, but it's better that you get over the sickies first. F&W Festival will just taste better and you'll have more energy.



I hope I can taste - right now everything is the same


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> My daughter works retail - Black Friday is not one of her favorite days especially when she had to start at midnight and work shifts clear through the weekend.



I'm not cut out for retail. People are so pushy and demanding. It takes a certain type of person to deal with that on a regular basis.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm not cut out for retail. People are so pushy and demanding. It takes a certain type of person to deal with that on a regular basis.



Me either - I would get so bored.


----------



## sshaw10060

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm not cut out for retail. People are so pushy and demanding. It takes a certain type of person to deal with that on a regular basis.



I would last about 6 hours in retail. Then I would be hauled off to jail for squishing some annoying customers head.


----------



## Renysmom

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm not cut out for retail. People are so pushy and demanding. It takes a certain type of person to deal with that on a regular basis.



Now see I loved my retail years and if it weren't for the bad pay and the uncertainty of what retailers will still be here next week, I would go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I would last about 6 hours in retail. Then I would be hauled off to jail for squishing some annoying customers head.



You would just fire everyone Scott.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> Chris doesn't like you posting his picture all the time Mike.







Dodie said:


> Shhh. Phillip was a competitive ballroom dancer before we met, but I have two left feet and he has no patience with me so he doesn't dance anymore. Don and Paul: He has quite a gun collection and has spent the past two years building a 409 engine for his Impala station wagon, so no talk of taking away his man card.



I know who I'm dancing with. 



Launchpad11B said:


> I'm not good at rejection.



I have a feeling you've got very little rejection in your life. 



baby1disney said:


> I;'m going to say Happy Birthday, Congrats, I'm sorry to hear that, I'd be angry too and any other emotion that I may have missed. Hopefully, I'll be around more this week!!
> 
> Love and Miss you all!!



 That about sums it all up. 



scarlett873 said:


> So let's see...so far today, I've helped feed the baby...and clip coupons...Jen's taken me to the gas station and grocery shopping and now I'm in the drive thru getting a sweet tea...





scarlett873 said:


> Jen and I are now heading to pick up Ethan from preschool...ah...the wonders of modern technology...and thank goodness we are both on the same phone network!



What?  



Andrea - There is a thread on the budget board about those toys you may want to check out.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I liked what I did even though it was very tedious. I didn't deal with alot of customers on a regular basis. My job was bookkeeping, tracking stock, keeping up with the loose diamonds, etc. I got paid very well but I also was part of the close out team when the store closed it's doors on Christmas Eve. We couldn't tell our customers until 2-3 days before we closed and that was only because I insisted we be honest. 



Renysmom said:


> Now see I loved my retail years and if it weren't for the bad pay and the uncertainty of what retailers will still be here next week, I would go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> I love Black Friday!    Big surprise, I know.  I am shopping by 4 am. I just get such a rush from it.  I love the crowds and the excitement.  Black Friday is probably my 2nd favorite holiday.



Me too!   We went out last year and had a blast.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Me too!   We went out last year and had a blast.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


>



I'm with you Paul, around here the people in the crowds are mean.  Why would I get up early to get yelled at by some rude person, only to wait an hour plus in line to check out?


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> You would just fire everyone Scott.




You're probably right Anne.  I have always dreamed of having Gordon Ramsey day at work where I could go around and tell everyone to get the **** out of my ICU. It would be cathartic.  I did once tell a receptionist to leave and never come back. She was a moron and I was done.  Needless to say, the hospital director was not amused.

Generally, I really am a nice guy. I swear.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> You're probably right Anne.  I have always dreamed of having Gordon Ramsey day at work where I could go around and tell everyone to get the **** out of my ICU. It would be cathartic.  I did once tell a receptionist to leave and never come back. She was a moron and I was done.  Needless to say, the hospital director was not amused.
> 
> Generally, I really am a nice guy. I swear.




I'm sure you are very nice but have a low tolerance for incompetance.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You would just fire everyone Scott.



Or make them cry.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


>



You don't like to shop for xmas presents?  We go to Best Buy, Target, Sams Club....we aren't shopping for shoes and clothes at least.


----------



## Renysmom

dpuck1998 said:


> Me too!   We went out last year and had a blast.



A man who gets Black Friday


----------



## TXYankee

sshaw10060 said:


> You're probably right Anne.  I have always dreamed of having *Gordon Ramsey day at work where I could go around and tell everyone to get the **** out of my ICU*. It would be cathartic.  I did once tell a receptionist to leave and never come back. She was a moron and I was done.  Needless to say, the hospital director was not amused.
> 
> Generally, I really am a nice guy. I swear.



I like the way you dream!!


----------



## scarlett873

I love Black Friday too...I just wish that I had girlfriends who lived close who also love Black Friday! I went last year with my Mom and sister...we had fun, but it is exhausting!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I love Black Friday too...I just wish that I had girlfriends who lived close who also love Black Friday! I went last year with my Mom and sister...we had fun, but it is exhausting!



I am a shopper but Black Friday makes me grumpy.  Maybe I would like it better with someone to share it with.  I am sure I would spend more money that way.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> You don't like to shop for xmas presents?  We go to Best Buy, Target, Sams Club....we aren't shopping for shoes and clothes at least.



Paul does not shop period. 

I buy my own Christmas presents, wrap them and then act surprised when I open them. 

It works for us. 


Paul, can you pick up bread on the way home? Jen's out. Thanks Love ya. :


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> Paul does not shop period.
> 
> I buy my own Christmas presents, wrap them and then act surprised when I open them.
> 
> It works for us.



Works for me too!


----------



## ADP

cocowum said:


> Paul does not shop period.
> 
> I buy my own Christmas presents, wrap them and then act surprised when I open them.
> 
> It works for us.


  I can just picture your reaction after you open them too.  

C'mon Paul...."Ba Humbug"!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

jeanigor said:


> Did anybody else get an e-mail from House Party?




Got one!!!


----------



## cocowum

ADP said:


> I can just picture your reaction after you open them too.
> 
> C'mon Paul...."Ba Humbug"!!!



It's my choice not his. 

I'm picky...  some might even say high maintenance.


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> Paul does not shop period.
> 
> I buy my own Christmas presents, wrap them and then act surprised when I open them.
> 
> It works for us.



You never have to return it, it's always the right size and color, and you are never disappointed you didn't get what you really wanted.


----------



## AnneR

cocowum said:


> Paul does not shop period.
> 
> I buy my own Christmas presents, wrap them and then act surprised when I open them.
> 
> It works for us.
> 
> 
> Paul, can you pick up bread on the way home? Jen's out. Thanks Love ya. :



I do all the shopping as well.


----------



## chirurgeon

AnneR said:


> Sitting here drinking my tea... thinking about tea at DAP.  My simple home brewed tea just does not compare.



Don't make me think about that, Anne.  Its too far away.  I will definitely have to pickup some of my favorite Princess Breakfast tea to take home with me.  To hold me over until April.

Kim


----------



## Renysmom

cocowum said:


> Paul does not shop period.
> 
> I buy my own Christmas presents, wrap them and then act surprised when I open them.
> 
> It works for us.
> 
> 
> Paul, can you pick up bread on the way home? Jen's out. Thanks Love ya. :



John gets a very specific list, he knows not to even try to buy something not on the list.

oh and Paul..we need milk 



cocowum said:


> It's my choice not his.
> 
> I'm picky...  some might even say high maintenance.




I wouldn't call it high maintenance, instead you are a women who knows what she wants


----------



## chirurgeon

AnneR said:


> I am a shopper but Black Friday makes me grumpy.  Maybe I would like it better with someone to share it with.  I am sure I would spend more money that way.




I am not fond of shopping that entire weekend, unless it's online.  Unfortunately this year we will have to do some shopping for the girls since Courtney is away at school and we will need to get her presents that weekend.  We aren't big on surprises in our family now that the girls are older.  We get what we want and it get wrapped and put under the tree.  I wonder if my new plasma flat screen will fit under the tree?  Santa????

Kim


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> Don't make me think about that, Anne.  Its too far away.  I will definitely have to pickup some of my favorite Princess Breakfast tea to take home with me.  To hold me over until April.
> 
> Kim



It's getting closer every day.


----------



## Renysmom

Just posted on Twitter:

@DISUnplugged: No email show this week (4 minutes ago from web)


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Just posted on Twitter:
> 
> @DISUnplugged: No email show this week (4 minutes ago from web)



There's a thread now too.


----------



## Renysmom

chirurgeon said:


> I am not fond of shopping that entire weekend, unless it's online.  Unfortunately this year we will have to do some shopping for the girls since Courtney is away at school and we will need to get her presents that weekend.  We aren't big on surprises in our family now that the girls are older.  We get what we want and it get wrapped and put under the tree.  I wonder if my new plasma flat screen will fit under the tree?  Santa????
> 
> Kim



We have told all our kids to expect the smallest Christmas we have ever done.  Everyone is over 23 now, all have really good jobs, own homes, etc.  and its just time to wrangle it in.  No one seems to have a problem with that


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> I am not fond of shopping that entire weekend, unless it's online.  Unfortunately this year we will have to do some shopping for the girls since Courtney is away at school and we will need to get her presents that weekend.  We aren't big on surprises in our family now that the girls are older.  We get what we want and it get wrapped and put under the tree.  I wonder if my new plasma flat screen will fit under the tree?  Santa????
> 
> Kim



Have you been talking to my DP? He wants one in his stocking....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Have you been talking to my DP? He wants one in his stocking....



That would be one big stocking


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> It's my choice not his.
> 
> I'm picky...  some might even say high maintenance.



Makes sense to me. Deb doesn't buy my electronics.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> There's a thread now too.



Teresa sent pictures to FB.. Whose the little boy and why are there 15 people recording the podcast this week???


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Teresa sent pictures to FB.. Whose the little boy and why are there 15 people recording the podcast this week???



pure taunting/


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> That would be one big stocking



Why thank you Anne...but in the words of Mr. Potato Head...."I'm a married spud. I'm a married spud. I'm a married spud."


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Teresa sent pictures to FB.. *Whose the little boy* and why are there 15 people recording the podcast this week???



A snack?


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Why thank you Anne...but in the words of Mr. Potato Head...."I'm a married spud. I'm a married spud. I'm a married spud."



laughter is the best medicine


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Why thank you Anne...but in the words of Mr. Potato Head...."I'm a married spud. I'm a married spud. I'm a married spud."



packing your angry eyes just in case?


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> If your pups are anything like mine is, that hamster will be attacked then flung around the room a few times.  All of my girls webkinz & slippers end up that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Between your trip report and this post, you have me wanting scones now for the longest time.  I do have all the stuff to make them, you're gonna make me break down and make them, aren't you?????



DD had unicorn slippers that one of our dogs went NUTS for to the point where it was dangerous for her to wear them LOL! 

I have all the stuff for scones except the butter. Bummer.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> I'm sure you are very nice but have a low tolerance for incompetance.



You're actually exactly right. I am from the school of thought that you have a job to do and you should do it right the first time without whining. If there is something I can do to make your job easier just ask.  If you are incompetent, then just do us all a favor and leave.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> You're actually exactly right. I am from the school of thought that you have a job to do and you should do it right the first time without whining. If there is something I can do to make your job easier just ask.  If you are incompetent, then ju.st do us all a favor and leave.



I could use a manager or two with your approach.  We spend way too much time holding hands and making excuses only to let the person go after much agony


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Paul does not shop period.
> 
> I buy my own Christmas presents, wrap them and then act surprised when I open them.
> 
> It works for us.
> 
> 
> Paul, can you pick up bread on the way home? Jen's out. Thanks Love ya. :



I draw the line there.
I will not do this, I did it for a few years, never again.
I exploded on him once and said if you don't know me well enough to go into a store and say I think she would like that, than you don't know me.
Well he went out and did a terrific job.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Works for me too!



Don't you even think about it mister!


----------



## scarlett873

Matthew does a pretty good job at shopping for me. He doesn't buy me clothes or anything like that. We make lists using Amazon.com wish lists and go by that for each other. Very rarely do we stray from those lists...makes things so much easier! We know each other well enough to know what the other likes and dislikes, but having the lists make things way easier! 

Last year was our first non-traditional gift exchange year. Usually we set a dollar amount and get several things for each other. Last year, I begged to go to MF and he caved...so that was my Christmas gift. And then I got him his DSLR camera. We went together to pick it out so that he could get what he wanted...

Not sure how Christmas will work this year. I'm considering DAP my gift again, but he's insisting that DAP is my birthday gift. I don't care either way to be honest...as long as I get to go to DAP!


----------



## wildfan1473

I got IOU's for Christmas a couple of years ago 

Seriously.  DH went out shopping for me on Christmas Eve.  He claims to have had no idea it was going to be such a zoo and that he wasn't going to find anything, and he didn't realize all the shops were going to be closed by 5:00, and he just gave up


----------



## jeanigor

DP doesn't shop. He doesn't see the point in gifts. I don't mind, so much. It is about giving after all. (And some of his pressies are for us anyway--like he would really know how to use a counter top appliance or cookware)


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> DP doesn't shop. He doesn't see the point in gifts. I don't mind, so much. It is about giving after all. (And some of his pressies are for us anyway--like he would really know how to use a counter top appliance or cookware)



Pushing buttons can be very complicated.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Pushing buttons can be very complicated.



He still asks if he is using the toaster correctly.

This is also why I am in charge of the laundry machines and dishwasher.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> He still asks if he is using the toaster correctly.
> 
> This is also why I am in charge of the laundry machines and dishwasher.



What kind of a toaster do you guys have? Mine just has a lever.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> He still asks if he is using the toaster correctly.
> 
> This is also why I am in charge of the laundry machines and dishwasher.



oh my!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> What kind of a toaster do you guys have? Mine just has a lever.



It looks similar to this, only black and chrome....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> It looks similar to this, only black and chrome....



Okay true confessions - my toaster has two buttons in addition to the lever.  My girls laugh at me all the time.  I push the bagel button when I want to push the cancel button.


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> It looks similar to this, only black and chrome....



No wonder DP needs help to operate it.  Look at the Techno monster!!
A  Lever *AND*a dial *AND* a switch!!  Just Crazy!


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Don't make me think about that, Anne.  Its too far away.  I will definitely have to pickup some of my favorite Princess Breakfast tea to take home with me.  To hold me over until April.
> 
> Kim



Kim, Are you having a house party?  I need someone close so I can go.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> There...is that better?
> 
> Aw crud...what did I do?




Much better.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I thought it looked funny without my name
> 
> 
> 
> Those words....I know each one, but in a sentence....they don't make sense...
> 
> 
> 
> You know how much I like big 'uns
> 
> 
> 
> bfads.net  not much yet, but I did get an email for a couple stores.  None in my areas however.
> 
> 
> 
> They had these at target last weekend.  Let me know what you want and if I see them I'll hook you up.




Hmm, Don, you find me one of those hamsters and you can touch me all you want.  That doesn't sound inappropriate at all does it?????


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> He still asks if he is using the toaster correctly.
> 
> This is also why I am in charge of the laundry machines and dishwasher.



Wanna come live at my house?



Madi100 said:


> Hmm, Don, you find me one of those hamsters and you can touch me all you want.  That doesn't sound inappropriate at all does it?????



Umm....Hamster on the way!!  Seriously, I can look at Target, being a small town we often have stuff on the shelves longer.


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> Hmm, Don, you find me one of those hamsters and you can touch me all you want.  That doesn't sound inappropriate at all does it?????



You are very brave to say this.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Wanna come live at my house?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm....Hamster on the way!!  Seriously, I can look at Target, being a small town we often have stuff on the shelves longer.



That would be super.  Em wants one and that is what my niece wants as well.


----------



## Madi100

tickledtink33 said:


> You are very brave to say this.



The things we do for our kids


----------



## shellyminnie

Madi100 said:


> Hmm, Don, you find me one of those hamsters and you can touch me all you want.  That doesn't sound inappropriate at all does it?????



Ok, I missed this . . . Are we talking hamster as in little furry creature or something entirely different??


----------



## scarlett873

shellyminnie said:


> Ok, I missed this . . . Are we talking hamster as in little furry creature or something entirely different??


Something entirely different...uh...I think...


----------



## kimisabella

shellyminnie said:


> Ok, I missed this . . . Are we talking hamster as in little furry creature or something entirely different??



Shelly - look back a few pages, I posted how I was looking for Zhu Zhu pets for my girls for Christmas and I posted a pic.


----------



## shellyminnie

kimisabella said:


> Shelly - look back a few pages, I posted how I was looking for Zhu Zhu pets for my girls for Christmas and I posted a pic.



Ah . . ok. Zhu Zhu pets I understand!


----------



## kathrna

cocowum said:


> Paul does not shop period.
> 
> I buy my own Christmas presents, wrap them and then act surprised when I open them.
> 
> It works for us.
> 
> 
> Paul, can you pick up bread on the way home? Jen's out. Thanks Love ya. :



This is how it usually works at our house, too.  So imagine how sheepish I feel having opened up all the presents FROM DH(me), TO  ME,  then come out from my shower to find a Harley in my kitchen FOR ME from HIM!!!


----------



## Madi100

We got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of November.


----------



## shellyminnie

Madi100 said:


> We got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of November.



 Congrats!!!!


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> We got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of November.



Great news Nicole


----------



## kathrna

Madi100 said:


> That would be super.  Em wants one and that is what my niece wants as well.



Nicole, didn't both girls just get LIVE rodents??!!  You are a good mom to get her a fake one, too!


----------



## Tonya2426

Madi100 said:


> We got our house! He agreed to everything in the inspection. We move on the 8th of November.


 
Woohoo!!!  (Plenty of time to unpack before DAP)


----------



## kathrna

Congratulations, Nicole.  Is he sending you a new curling iron?


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> We got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of November.



Congrats!!


----------



## Madi100

shellyminnie said:


> Congrats!!!!



Thanks, although not as exciting as your job.  Way to go!!!!



AnneR said:


> Great news Nicole



Thanks!



kathrna said:


> Nicole, didn't both girls just get LIVE rodents??!!  You are a good mom to get her a fake one, too!



I know.  I know.  I've got to be a good mom when i can


----------



## Madi100

Tonya2426 said:


> Woohoo!!!  (Plenty of time to unpack before DAP)




Yep.  That's what I'm thinking.



kathrna said:


> Congratulations, Nicole.  Is he sending you a new curling iron?



He should be darn it!  It will be interesting to see what he leaves behind.  He is there today packing.



dpuck1998 said:


> Congrats!!



Thanks.


----------



## cocowum

Madi100 said:


> We got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of November.



Awesome news Nicole!


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> We got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of November.



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Congratulations Nicole!


----------



## DVCsince02

Great news, Nicole!  You'll be mostly settled in for the holidays too.  Congratulations!


----------



## Renysmom

Madi100 said:


> Hmm, Don, you find me one of those hamsters and you can touch me all you want.  That doesn't sound inappropriate at all does it?????


----------



## AnneR

DH took DD12 to Urgent Care this afternoon becausw she has been complaining about her knee hurting.

She came home in a knee brace and a referral to an orthopedist (sp).  She is also on crutches.  We leave for Disney in 9 days.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> This is how it usually works at our house, too.  So imagine how sheepish I feel having opened up all the presents FROM DH(me), TO  ME,  then come out from my shower to find a Harley in my kitchen FOR ME from HIM!!!



Awww....



Madi100 said:


> We got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of November.



Woo HOooooo!!! When are you having us over for the housewarming party?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> DH took DD12 to Urgent Care this afternoon becausw she has been complaining about her knee hurting.
> 
> She came home in a knee brace and a referral to an orthopedist (sp).  She is also on crutches.  We leave for Disney in 9 days.



It will be okay...it will be okay...it will be okay....


----------



## chirurgeon

AnneR said:


> DH took DD12 to Urgent Care this afternoon becausw she has been complaining about her knee hurting.
> 
> She came home in a knee brace and a referral to an orthopedist (sp).  She is also on crutches.  We leave for Disney in 9 days.



Oh NO.  Good luck with the orthopedist.

Kim


----------



## spaddy

Congrats Nicole. 

Good luck Anne. I hope your daughter is ok.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> DH took DD12 to Urgent Care this afternoon becausw she has been complaining about her knee hurting.
> 
> She came home in a knee brace and a referral to an orthopedist (sp).  She is also on crutches.  We leave for Disney in 9 days.



It will be okay... Worse case scenario she gets front of the line access with all of you joining her 

Just trying to keep it positive...Thoughts on your DD way


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> We got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of November.



 Congratulations!


----------



## sshaw10060

Anne, Haven't you always wanted to rent a scooter? Imagine all the people you and your daughter could run down on Main Street! Seriously, major orthopedic injuries (other than broken bones which this doesn't sound like) are pretty rare in kids.  All of this from a doggie doctor


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> It will be okay...it will be okay...it will be okay....



Her thought - I can ride Thunder Mountain twice - we went with my brothers father in law who uses a scooter a couple of years ago and they let us stay in the train for a second ride to exit on the side where the scooter was.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Anne, Haven't you always wanted to rent a scooter? Imagine all the people you and your daughter could run down on Main Street! Seriously, major orthopedic injuries (other than broken bones which this doesn't sound like) are pretty rare in kids.  All of this from a doggie doctor



This is not the child you put in a scooter.  We will rent a push wheelchair.  I can only imagine the hundreds of people she would run over and the buildings she would crash into if we gave her something with a motor.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> DH took DD12 to Urgent Care this afternoon becausw she has been complaining about her knee hurting.
> 
> She came home in a knee brace and a referral to an orthopedist (sp).  She is also on crutches.  We leave for Disney in 9 days.



Rent her a scooter so she's not dragging crutches around.  The parks were not terribly busy last week, and there were just as many scooters as there were strollers.  

Look at it this way...it didn't happen when you were _in _Disney.

Ugh, DH and his brothers are doing target practice on our property...and my kids and dog are with them   Talk about high anxiety


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Awww....
> 
> 
> 
> Woo HOooooo!!! When are you having us over for the housewarming party?



Whenever you want, Todd.


----------



## Madi100

AnneR said:


> DH took DD12 to Urgent Care this afternoon becausw she has been complaining about her knee hurting.
> 
> She came home in a knee brace and a referral to an orthopedist (sp).  She is also on crutches.  We leave for Disney in 9 days.



I'm sorry to hear this.    Have fun with the scooter.


----------



## exwdwcm

AnneR said:


> DH took DD12 to Urgent Care this afternoon becausw she has been complaining about her knee hurting.
> 
> She came home in a knee brace and a referral to an orthopedist (sp). She is also on crutches. We leave for Disney in 9 days.


oh no, so sorry to hear!!  

Nicole- congrats!!

so are you guys in chat- iif so what is the link- it is different from the link here we use on wed right? or the same?


----------



## Minnie Lor

Madi100 said:


> We got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of November.



Oh my gosh! I'm so excited for you. Oh wow! That's quick. Happy packing!


----------



## georgemoe

Congrats on the new house Nicole! 



shellyminnie said:


> Ok, I missed this . . . Are we talking hamster as in little furry creature or something entirely different??





scarlett873 said:


> Something entirely different...uh...I think...



Sounds like heavy petting going on here tonight. 



exwdwcm said:


> so are you guys in chat- iif so what is the link- it is different from the link here we use on wed right? or the same?



Same link for chat tonight. Forgot what tonights theme is.


----------



## firsttimemom

madi100 said:


> we got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of november.



awesome news!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> DP doesn't shop. He doesn't see the point in gifts. I don't mind, so much. It is about giving after all. (And some of his pressies are for us anyway--like he would really know how to use a counter top appliance or cookware)



That's funny!


----------



## georgemoe

Tonights chat is - Trip Planning.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> We got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of November.




Congrats!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> DH took DD12 to Urgent Care this afternoon becausw she has been complaining about her knee hurting.
> 
> She came home in a knee brace and a referral to an orthopedist (sp).  She is also on crutches.  We leave for Disney in 9 days.



YIKES! I hope you can get in soon to see what's going on. At football tonight I heard about a boy who just broke his shoulder and they leave for the World this weekend. I'm guessing with a big old cast on your arm, that's going to limit what he can ride. 

sounds like she has a good attitude about it- hope she does get to ride things a couple times!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> DH took DD12 to Urgent Care this afternoon becausw she has been complaining about her knee hurting.
> 
> She came home in a knee brace and a referral to an orthopedist (sp).  She is also on crutches.  We leave for Disney in 9 days.




Oh I hope she is o.k.
How fast can you get her in to see the specialist?


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> YIKES! I hope you can get in soon to see what's going on. At football tonight I heard about a boy who just broke his shoulder and they leave for the World this weekend. I'm guessing with a big old cast on your arm, that's going to limit what he can ride.
> 
> sounds like she has a good attitude about it- hope she does get to ride things a couple times!



I actually think it is probably just a sprain.  She did not fall or have anything specific happen.

Now my story - I have a supervisor who has been out since early September.  He was hit by a mattress - yes a mattress while he was riding his motorcycle.  Someone did not tie their purchase down properly.

He broke his arm.  It took several weeks for the swelling to go down so they could perform surgery to set the breaks.  He is having healing struggles and the earliest release date from the doctor is mid-November.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Oh I hope she is o.k.
> How fast can you get her in to see the specialist?



We will find out in the morning.  By the time they got home the doctor's offices were closed.

It was January for the first appointment with our family physician hence urgent care.

We can only hope the specialists will have more openings.


----------



## tickledtink33

Just got done trying out the new WII Fit Plus.  It has all the original games and training along with 15 new games in Training Plus.  Only tried out a couple so far.  Additional Yoga and strength training exercises.  My WII Fit Plus which allows you to customize workouts which I haven't tried yet.  And it now calculates appoximately how many calories you burn doing each game or exercise and your daily total.  Also there is now a multi player option.  It was well worth the $20 price tag.  I highly recommend it if you already have a WII Fit Balance Board.  When you put the disc in for the first time it will transfer your data from your original WII Fit.  It was a much better deal than the Toy Story Mania game.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> I actually think it is probably just a sprain.  She did not fall or have anything specific happen.
> 
> Now my story - I have a supervisor who has been out since early September.  *He was hit by a mattress *- yes a mattress while he was riding his motorcycle.  Someone did not tie their purchase down properly.
> 
> He broke his arm.  It took several weeks for the swelling to go down so they could perform surgery to set the breaks.  He is having healing struggles and the earliest release date from the doctor is mid-November.





I shouldn't laugh, but I did.  I'm sorry  Poor guy.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> I shouldn't laugh, but I did.  I'm sorry  Poor guy.



I laughed when he first told me - we did not think his injury was going to be as serious as it ended up being.

Watch out for flying mattresses!


----------



## wildfan1473

tickledtink33 said:


> Just got done trying out the new WII Fit Plus.  It has all the original games and training along with 15 new games in Training Plus.  Only tried out a couple so far.  Additional Yoga and strength training exercises.  My WII Fit Plus which allows you to customize workouts which I haven't tried yet.  And it now calculates appoximately how many calories you burn doing each game or exercise and your daily total.  Also there is now a multi player option.  It was well worth the $20 price tag.  I highly recommend it if you already have a WII Fit Balance Board.  When you put the disc in for the first time it will transfer your data from your original WII Fit.  It was a much better deal than the Toy Story Mania game.



Thanks!  I broke mine out this morning, only to realize my balance board batteries were dead, and I couldn't find any others around the house.  They are done charging now, so maybe tomorrow morning...


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> Just got done trying out the new WII Fit Plus.  It has all the original games and training along with 15 new games in Training Plus.  Only tried out a couple so far.  Additional Yoga and strength training exercises.  My WII Fit Plus which allows you to customize workouts which I haven't tried yet.  And it now calculates appoximately how many calories you burn doing each game or exercise and your daily total.  Also there is now a multi player option.  It was well worth the $20 price tag.  I highly recommend it if you already have a WII Fit Balance Board.  When you put the disc in for the first time it will transfer your data from your original WII Fit.  It was a much better deal than the Toy Story Mania game.



I think I made need to check this out.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> I laughed when he first told me - we did not think his injury was going to be as serious as it ended up being.
> 
> Watch out for flying mattresses!



Actually, DH did this when we were building the house.  He loaded a shower stall into his pickup, but didn't tie it down because he had a rack hitched onto the pickup box, and the box fit inside the rack.  He figured the rack would hold the shower stall.  NOT!  It went flying out at 60 mph  

Thank goodness it was late at night and traffic was minimal.  A state trooper came out, but he was very little help.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> It was January for the first appointment with our family physician hence urgent care.



Seriously?  I can get in to see mine usually the next day and if not, the day after that.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Seriously?  I can get in to see mine usually the next day and if not, the day after that.



It usually is not this bad.  I suspect it has a lot to do with the flu.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Just got done trying out the new WII Fit Plus.  It has all the original games and training along with 15 new games in Training Plus.  Only tried out a couple so far.  Additional Yoga and strength training exercises.  My WII Fit Plus which allows you to customize workouts which I haven't tried yet.  And it now calculates appoximately how many calories you burn doing each game or exercise and your daily total.  Also there is now a multi player option.  It was well worth the $20 price tag.  I highly recommend it if you already have a WII Fit Balance Board.  When you put the disc in for the first time it will transfer your data from your original WII Fit.  It was a much better deal than the Toy Story Mania game.



I will have to check this out!
Thanks Kim!


----------



## katscradle

I went to the gym today!
I burned 450 calories in 50 minutes!


----------



## AnneR

We are a real quiet group tonight.  Tomorrow should be really exciting.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I actually think it is probably just a sprain.  She did not fall or have anything specific happen.
> 
> Now my story - I have a supervisor who has been out since early September.  He was hit by a mattress - yes a mattress while he was riding his motorcycle.  Someone did not tie their purchase down properly.
> 
> He broke his arm.  It took several weeks for the swelling to go down so they could perform surgery to set the breaks.  He is having healing struggles and the earliest release date from the doctor is mid-November.



A MATTRESS!!!!!??????!!!!!!!   Holy crow!  See, these are things that scare the crud out of me when I'm out riding around.  I imagine getting hurt in slow motion, kinda like, "you know what, this is gonna hurt." <SMACK>  

I'm sorry to hear that this happened to your supervisor.  Does this mean that your doing that person's job?


----------



## WebmasterMike

I am so ready for DAP!  Christy and I need a vacation/Honeymoon!!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I actually think it is probably just a sprain.  She did not fall or have anything specific happen.
> 
> Now my story - I have a supervisor who has been out since early September.  He was hit by a mattress - yes a mattress while he was riding his motorcycle.  Someone did not tie their purchase down properly.
> 
> He broke his arm.  It took several weeks for the swelling to go down so they could perform surgery to set the breaks.  He is having healing struggles and the earliest release date from the doctor is mid-November.



Now that's a one in a million shot! I'm sorry but the visual is very funny. I know the reality stinks and thank goodness he wasn't more seriously hurt.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> A MATTRESS!!!!!??????!!!!!!!   Holy crow!  See, these are things that scare the crud out of me when I'm out riding around.  I imagine getting hurt in slow motion, kinda like, "you know what, this is gonna hurt." <SMACK>
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that this happened to your supervisor.  Does this mean that your doing that person's job?



It makes you think when you see people with stuff in their truck or tied to their roof doesn't it.

I am not directly having to do this person's job but am spending a great deal of time supporting his supervisor.  His program is one of our most complex and it has been expanding and struggling.  I am not convinced he is going to return - I know that he will be eligible for a significant insurance settlement given the neglect involved in his injury.


----------



## firsttimemom

tickledtink33 said:


> Just got done trying out the new WII Fit Plus.  It has all the original games and training along with 15 new games in Training Plus.  Only tried out a couple so far.  Additional Yoga and strength training exercises.  My WII Fit Plus which allows you to customize workouts which I haven't tried yet.  And it now calculates appoximately how many calories you burn doing each game or exercise and your daily total.  Also there is now a multi player option.  It was well worth the $20 price tag.  I highly recommend it if you already have a WII Fit Balance Board.  When you put the disc in for the first time it will transfer your data from your original WII Fit.  It was a much better deal than the Toy Story Mania game.



The kids played it this weekend and really enjoyed it- the 9 yr old had a friend sleeping over so all 3 of them were up until the wee hours getting wii fit. Can't be the price on that game! 

I'm waiting for TSM to drop in price and I'll probably try that, too.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> Now that's a one in a million shot! I'm sorry but the visual is very funny. I know the reality stinks and thank goodness he wasn't more seriously hurt.



It sounds like it is one of those things in a movie.


----------



## firsttimemom

kathrna said:


> A MATTRESS!!!!!??????!!!!!!!   Holy crow!  See, these are things that scare the crud out of me when I'm out riding around.  I imagine getting hurt in slow motion, kinda like, "you know what, this is gonna hurt." <SMACK>



And for that very reason, I don't drive behind septic trucks


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> And for that very reason, I don't drive behind septic trucks


----------



## kathrna

I'm sorry that your daughter is injured.  But like everyone else has said, a wheelchair or a scooter will get you through -- or in her case, someone ELSE driving and directing.  I imagine her plowing through Main Street and people flying up in the air as she leaves them in her wake.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> I'm sorry that your daughter is injured.  But like everyone else has said, a wheelchair or a scooter will get you through -- or in her case, someone ELSE driving and directing.  I imagine her plowing through Main Street and people flying up in the air as she leaves them in her wake.



Our thoughts exactly.


----------



## Minnie Lor

You're going to get a good workout pushing her up some of those hills.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Madi100 said:


> We got our house!  He agreed to everything in the inspection.   We move on the 8th of November.



Congrats!!!  You get to move in before me.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> You're going to get a good workout pushing her up some of those hills.



I'll have plenty of help.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Chat with you all tomorrow (while I'm at work, if I'm not busy) I won't get to listen till I get home at 4 so hopefully others will post the news.


----------



## wildfan1473

firsttimemom said:


> And for that very reason, I don't drive behind septic trucks


----------



## Renysmom

Off to bed.. thanks for the great conversations today..

See everyone tomorrow


----------



## wildfan1473

Renysmom said:


> Off to bed.. thanks for the great conversations today..
> 
> See everyone tomorrow



Good night Kelly.

I'm heading out too, my computer must not like me being up so late, it's very slow.  Maybe I'll go crawl into bed with Edward, I mean, Twilight


----------



## katscradle

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Congrats!!!  You get to move in before me.



When do you get to move into your new home?


----------



## tiggerbell

k5jmh said:


>


 
We have a saying in our family - it isn't a Disney vacation if we don't spend thousands of dollars and SOMEONE takes a picture of a damn DUCK!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Congrats Nicole!!


----------



## kathrna

Night girls!  Talk to  you  tomorrow!


----------



## LMO429

I have reservations to Chef Mickeys for Friday Dec 11th at 7:20 A.M. for 2 PEOPLE, if anyone wants the reservation pm me.  I just took a look at my schedule and I have too many things going on that friday to wake up that early to make a breakfast.

I was going to cancel it and then figured before I did so maybe someone is looking for it.


----------



## AnneR

Jaime - my girls name the ducks each trip and I think we too always get at least one picture.

I am calling it quits, hoping to get a good nights sleep.


----------



## WebmasterMike

LMO429 said:


> I have reservations to Chef Mickeys for Friday Dec 11th at 7:20 A.M. for 2 PEOPLE, if anyone wants the reservation pm me.  I just took a look at my schedule and I have too many things going on that friday to wake up that early to make a breakfast.
> 
> I was going to cancel it and then figured before I did so maybe someone is looking for it.



We'll take it Lauren!!


----------



## firsttimemom

Some of my kids fondest memories were the ducks outside our ground floor room at the poly. You pay all this money, research the rides, plan for the meals and they remember the ducks.


----------



## WebmasterMike

tiggerbell said:


> We have a saying in our family - it isn't a Disney vacation if we don't spend thousands of dollars and SOMEONE takes a picture of a damn DUCK!



That duck was named Quackers and he was on one of the Friendship Boats.  He sat there on the front of the boat for at least two days.  He was there during the Podcast cruise - post stay.


----------



## Tonya2426

tiggerbell said:


> We have a saying in our family - it isn't a Disney vacation if we don't spend thousands of dollars and SOMEONE takes a picture of a damn DUCK!


 

I like the ducks but am more of a Disney bunny person.


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> I like the ducks but am more of a Disney bunny person.



Paul also loves the Disney bunnies...


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I like the ducks but am more of a Disney bunny person.



We love the bunnies!


----------



## Renysmom

Tonya2426 said:


> I like the ducks but am more of a Disney bunny person.



This little Possum came and visited us each night at SSR last March.  






Good thing with all your gun talk yesterday, none of you were there when he was...


----------



## Renysmom

Oh I forgot to say good morning... 

Have a happy Wednesday, speak to everyone once I get up and moving.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> I like the ducks but am more of a Disney bunny person.



A BUNNY!!!!!   I love bunny rabbits!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone.  Have a great day.  I'm looking forward to hearing the show.


----------



## AnneR

Happy Wednesday!

I am up and moving this morning - still very stuffy but don't feel like I have been hit by a truck.

The nice weather lady is again predicting a nice day - sun and in the 70's.  I didn't get to experience yesterday

My personal DAP countdown: 50 days 

I leave for my next trip in 8 days.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Happy "Hump" day all - my DAP countdown is 48 days.  Can't wait.....


----------



## WebmasterMike

Morning Folks!!  Busy day today!!


----------



## jeanigor

Morning....already clicking on "Listen Now"



Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone.  Have a great day.  I'm looking forward to hearing the show.



As if you don't know....


----------



## dis2cruise

Good morning folks....50 days for me and my family before DAP!!  Can't wait


----------



## Minnie Lor

Morning! I went to bed early with the intentions of reading for a bit and then getting a good nights sleep. I got into the book and ended up staying up till 1 am to finish it. Got back in bed at 1:30 after wiping my eyes and blowing the nose. I'm dragging this am with 4.5 hours sleep.


----------



## LMO429

jeanigor said:


> Morning....already clicking on "Listen Now"
> 
> 
> 
> So am I can't wait to hear the show


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Morning....already clicking on "Listen Now"



I'm guessing that it'll go up at 3 or 4. What do you think?


----------



## Annette_VA

Happy Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Okay I take that back. Someone on FB said that the show is up.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> A BUNNY!!!!!   I love bunny rabbits!



Why did I picture a giddy 12 yo girl when I read that? 

Hey Paul, your slip is showing 

FWIW, My first kill....age 12....bunny rabbit....20 gauge single shot..


----------



## Annette_VA

Minnie Lor said:


> Okay I take that back. Someone on FB said that the show is up.



It is!  Not on iTunes or Listen now, but you can use this
http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable158-102109.mp3


----------



## Minnie Lor

Annette_VA said:


> It is!  Not on iTunes or Listen now, but you can use this
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable158-102109.mp3



Oh man!!! I want to listen but DH is still snoozing and I'm getting ready for work. Hope a few people report about the BIG news  .... please!!


----------



## Annette_VA

dpuck1998 said:


> Why did I picture a giddy 12 yo girl when I read that?
> 
> Hey Paul, your slip is showing
> 
> FWIW, My first kill....age 12....bunny rabbit....20 gauge single shot..


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Morning! I went to bed early with the intentions of reading for a bit and then getting a good nights sleep. I got into the book and ended up staying up till 1 am to finish it. Got back in bed at 1:30 after wiping my eyes and blowing the nose. I'm dragging this am with 4.5 hours sleep.



I do this too, although not last night.


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> It is!  Not on iTunes or Listen now, but you can use this
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable158-102109.mp3



Annette, have I told you lately, that I  you?


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> Annette, have I told you lately, that I  you?



Love you, too, Todd! 

(Mike deserves the credit though!  I'm just passing along his link)


----------



## firsttimemom

Good morning everyone! I have 4th grade coffee at school (I'm guessing it's for the parents and not the kids) this AM and then I need to mosey down the hallway and make some copies. LOVE putting that MBA to use. 




AnneR said:


> The nice weather lady is again predicting a nice day - sun and in the 70's.  I didn't get to experience yesterday



yesterday was VERY nice, although once that sun went down the temps dropped verey quickly. I'm looking forward to another nice one today.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> Good morning everyone! I have 4th grade coffee at school (I'm guessing it's for the parents and not the kids) this AM and then I need to mosey down the hallway and make some copies. LOVE putting that MBA to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday was VERY nice, although once that sun went down the temps dropped verey quickly. I'm looking forward to another nice one today.



I will be out running around today.  I have to make up for my crash yesterday.  I will driving to and fro Columbia today.  My plan is to listen to the show on my way down if all works as planned.


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> It is!  Not on iTunes or Listen now, but you can use this
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable158-102109.mp3



Good morning everyone!
This link is not working for me.
The main page is not showing it either.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> I am up and moving this morning - still very stuffy but don't feel like I have been hit by a truck.
> 
> The nice weather lady is again predicting a nice day - sun and in the 70's.  I didn't get to experience yesterday
> 
> My personal DAP countdown: 50 days
> 
> I leave for my next trip in 8 days.



I'm telling you, the yucky guy needs to be fired and she needs to be there all the time.  She's even giving you an extra day of nice weather because you were sick!


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> I am up and moving this morning - still very stuffy but don't feel like I have been hit by a truck.
> 
> The nice weather lady is again predicting a nice day - sun and in the 70's.  I didn't get to experience yesterday
> 
> My personal DAP countdown: 50 days
> 
> I leave for my next trip in 8 days.



Hope you feel better soon.

I am practicing patience this morning waiting for the Podcast.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Podcast Wednesday Everyone! 




Minnie Lor said:


> Morning! I went to bed early with the intentions of reading for a bit and then getting a good nights sleep. I got into the book and ended up staying up till 1 am to finish it. Got back in bed at 1:30 after wiping my eyes and blowing the nose. I'm dragging this am with 4.5 hours sleep.



I do this all the time.  It's the only time I get to read.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I am practicing patience this morning waiting for the Podcast.


----------



## jeanigor

Holy cow!


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> Holy cow!


----------



## jeanigor

Must find time to update the activity grid.

Who needs to work at work!


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Holy cow!



Holy cow is right!!!


----------



## hideeh

OH MY!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

I cannot wait for DAP. Friday may even be better than Saturday night.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Let me just say... OMG! I hope I can work it in. Depends on time, location, and cost.


----------



## Annette_VA

TSM party sign up: tonight @ 9 pm!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Let me just say... OMG! I hope I can work it in. Depends on time, location, and cost.



As long as it doesn't cost more than the rest of the trip. I will make it part of my schedule. It is pretty much a once in a lifetime deal.


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> TSM party sign up: tonight @ 9 pm!!!




Let's make that big so nobody misses it.


----------



## Renysmom

Hopefully the session doesn't blow my budget cause I want to go so bad!!!

WTG Podcast Crew!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Since they are opening the sign up to line up with chat, I wonder if this will be the most populated chat to date....


----------



## Renysmom

Chat is gonna be CRAZY!!!  I think I will sign in very early so just in case!!

I love this   I love you guys   I love everything today 

Yea, I had some caffeine !!!


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone! 

I'm off to listen to the show.


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Chat is gonna be CRAZY!!!  I think I will sign in very early so just in case!!
> 
> I love this   I love you guys   I love everything today
> 
> Yea, I had some caffeine !!!



Guess "Comedy Night" with DP will be put on hold this week.


----------



## sshaw10060

Just heard cleaning women rant number #1. Loving it!


----------



## scarlett873

Listening now...talking about Ferris...


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Why did I picture a giddy 12 yo girl when I read that?
> 
> Hey Paul, your slip is showing
> 
> FWIW, My first kill....age 12....bunny rabbit....20 gauge single shot..



I deleted the original post that was here. Definately not the right place for that type of thing. Sorry about that.


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Puck, FWIW, my first kill....age 19....desert storm....M-16A2 three round burst. Sorry, I'm in a terrible mood today. Real bad night for me last night.



Hope today is better.

Mine was a grey squirrel with a 28ga at 9. Then my grandfather taught me how to skin and cook squirrel.  Everyone in MA looks at me like I have 2 heads when I talk about hunting/eating squirrel.


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Puck, FWIW, my first kill....age 19....desert storm....M-16A2 three round burst. Sorry, I'm in a terrible mood today. Real bad night for me last night.


----------



## Renysmom

Todd - 

We need a new chart.. Can you please take care of this today


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Puck, FWIW, my first kill....age 19....desert storm....M-16A2 three round burst. Sorry, I'm in a terrible mood today. Real bad night for me last night.


Sorry to hear you're in a bad mood Paul.  Hope things get better...


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Puck, FWIW, my first kill....age 19....desert storm....M-16A2 three round burst. Sorry, I'm in a terrible mood today. Real bad night for me last night.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Puck, FWIW, my first kill....age 19....desert storm....M-16A2 three round burst. Sorry, I'm in a terrible mood today. Real bad night for me last night.



Sorry to hear that, Paul. I hope that today goes better.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Puck, FWIW, my first kill....age 19....desert storm....M-16A2 three round burst. Sorry, I'm in a terrible mood today. Real bad night for me last night.



Listen to the podcast buddy!  I can't stop smiling after listening to the first 10 mins!!

  You know I'm not usually a hugger!!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Puck, FWIW, my first kill....age 19....desert storm....M-16A2 three round burst. Sorry, I'm in a terrible mood today. Real bad night for me last night.


Hope things get better Paul.  Hang in there.  
First Kill - Age 10 - Air blast BB Gun...Ohio Robin


----------



## LMO429

Very excited about the announcements on the podcast 


are the friday seminars at swan dolphin as well?


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Puck, FWIW, my first kill....age 19....desert storm....M-16A2 three round burst. Sorry, I'm in a terrible mood today. Real bad night for me last night.






You know we're here for you.


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> Real bad night for me last night.




 Hope tonight is better. And also all your tomorrows.


----------



## jeanigor

LMO429 said:


> Very excited about the announcements on the podcast
> 
> 
> are the friday seminars at swan dolphin as well?



I don't think there is an exact location set, as there isn't anything on paper in dry ink.


----------



## baby1disney

TXYankee said:


> Hi Terri,
> 
> Did you get your airline tickets?  When do you get into MCO?


Hi!! No..I haven't gotten my tickets yet. I'm still trying to decide where to fly out of.

OK....ever since that first posting war...it's like you people have to get 10 or more pages per day!!!LMAO!!! I left yesterday and we were on page 107/108..something like that. Today, I come back and it's on page 125!!!! OH MY!!!

Well...I think my depression might be breaking for today..at least. It's suppose to be about 72/73 degrees and sunny!!! A definite improvement for me!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> As long as it doesn't cost more than the rest of the trip. I will make it part of my schedule. It is pretty much a once in a lifetime deal.



I agree. Even if it was out of my $ range, I'd ask DH for an early Christmas gift. I booked tea at the GF at 2 pm with 14 other people on that Friday. I'm the host of the event. Wonder if they'd be offended if the the host was late. Perfect scenario would be that it was from 10-2 at a monorail resort.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Puck, FWIW, my first kill....age 19....desert storm....M-16A2 three round burst. Sorry, I'm in a terrible mood today. Real bad night for me last night.



Sorry it was a bad night. Thank you for all that you do and have done for my freedom and safety. My DH is retired AF but never was in harms way.


----------



## jeanigor

Special guest next week or the week after!!! On the show...


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Special guest next week or the week after!!! On the show...



Waaaa, I can't listen to the rest of the show until I get home around 4pm. Do you know WHO?


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> Very excited about the announcements on the podcast
> 
> 
> are the friday seminars at swan dolphin as well?



Do you think you are going to go to the seminar?  What about your mother?  If I go, may be just me.


----------



## shellyminnie

Minnie Lor said:


> Waaaa, I can't listen to the rest of the show until I get home around 4pm. Do you know WHO?



Yep!! Someone is going to be very happy . . .


----------



## baby1disney

Paul---

I'm sorry you had such a bad night last night. I don't know what you've been through..as far as war and stuff like that. But, I do understand depression because I have it. So..you and I are in the same boat...as far as that goes.

As for you being a veteran for me, I couldn't appreciate you more. With me being a woman and African-American, I pray for people like you everyday!! Because without you and the hundreds of thousands of other men and women who do this, I couldn't enjoy the freedoms I do and couldn't be married to the man I am!!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Puck, FWIW, my first kill....age 19....desert storm....M-16A2 three round burst. Sorry, I'm in a terrible mood today. Real bad night for me last night.




Sorry to hear you are in a bad mood!
Anything we can do to help improve your mood.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Waaaa, I can't listen to the rest of the show until I get home around 4pm. Do you know WHO?



Yup. Pete announces it in between segments.

Oh and next week is going to be Facebook-to-Facebook week as well.


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> Do you think you are going to go to the seminar?  What about your mother?  If I go, may be just me.



I am 95% sure I am going and if I go I will go with you...the deciding factor would be where it is and what time it starts and ends.  I have my candlelight processional that night and we have a 330 lunch in epcot.  My mom has no choice she goes where I go


----------



## Minnie Lor

shellyminnie said:


> Yep!! Someone is going to be very happy . . .



Who's going to be happy? I feel like an Abbot and Costello skit. "Who's on first, what's on second, I don't know is on third base"


----------



## shellyminnie

Minnie Lor said:


> Who's going to be happy? I feel like an Abbot and Costello skit. "Who's on first, what's on second, I don't know is on third base"



Well, let's just say that someone needs to redig the cistern!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

shellyminnie said:


> Well, let's just say that someone needs to redig the cistern!!



Ah ha! Got it. Cool!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Well, let's just say that someone needs to redig the cistern!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Yup. Pete announces it in between segments.
> 
> Oh and next week is going to be Facebook-to-Facebook week as well.



  I have a question that I'll post on Pete's FB page. We wait until he asks for us to post questions - right?


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> I am 95% sure I am going and if I go I will go with you...the deciding factor would be where it is and what time it starts and ends.  I have my candlelight processional that night and we have a 330 lunch in epcot.  My mom has no choice she goes where I go



Same thing here, we have lunch adr's for Le Cellier that afternoon (I know that's no big deal, but my parents and Vinny like LC and I would hate for them to miss it).  I can miss the lunch no problem, I guess we'll have to wait to see more details.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> :waytogo: I have a question that I'll post on Pete's FB page. We wait until he asks for us to post questions - right?



That's how it was last time.


----------



## sshaw10060

kimisabella said:


> Same thing here, we have lunch adr's for Le Cellier that afternoon (I know that's no big deal, but my parents and Vinny like LC and I would hate for them to miss it).  I can miss the lunch no problem, I guess we'll have to wait to see more details.



The chef's table at V&A is probably the only Disney meal that would keep me away from Fridays seminar (sorry Fultons).


----------



## katscradle

Woke DH and I have the show!
Listening now!


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> Woke DH and I have the show!
> Listening now!





Don't forget TSM sign-ups tonight at 9:00!!


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> Well, let's just say that someone needs to redig the cistern!!



I have so got to get caught up on things.

Damn real life!!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

kab407 said:


> I have so got to get caught up on things.
> 
> Damn real life!!!!



I think he's only coming back for a visit, but then again it sounded like it might be something more long-term!


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> I think he's only coming back for a visit, but then again it sounded like it might be something more long-term!



Cougar Kat may be coming out of her den.  Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Don't forget TSM sign-ups tonight at 9:00!!



DIS-A-Palooza all together, not just TSM...


----------



## kimisabella

sshaw10060 said:


> The chef's table at V&A is probably the only Disney meal that would keep me away from Fridays seminar (sorry Fultons).



I agree


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> DIS-A-Palooza all together, not just TSM...



It's everything?? I thought it was just for TSM!! UGHH!!! i won't be home!!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Don't forget TSM sign-ups tonight at 9:00!!




Are you kidding!
This is on the top of my to do list.
Wild horses won't be able to stop me.


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> I have so got to get caught up on things.
> 
> Damn real life!!!!




Hi Kathy!
Forget real life, dis only matters.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> DIS-A-Palooza all together, not just TSM...



I thought it was jsut TSM as well, and not the rest yet..


----------



## chirurgeon

Kevin called me out on the podcast.  If I change to coming in on Thursday, it would break my budget  I am hoping the BIG speaker is scheduled late enough in the program so I can see him.  Definitely getting a towncar to get us to the hotel as fast as possible. Fingers crossed.

Kim


----------



## Minnie Lor

It's got to be just for the party and maybe the podcast taping. Friday's event doesn't have cost, time, or where yet. My form thru DU asked if I was interested in the Friday event but I didn't have to commit.


----------



## wildfan1473

I think the sign-up is just for TSM.  They haven't given the details for Friday yet, how can we sign up?  Like Lorie said, when DU clients filled out their forms, it just asked if you were interested in attending the seminar and taping, but there was no obligation at that point.  I'm sure tonights sign-up will be similar


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Kevin called me out on the podcast.  If I change to coming in on Thursday, it would break my budget  I am hoping the BIG speaker is scheduled late enough in the program so I can see him.  Definitely getting a towncar to get us to the hotel as fast as possible. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Kim



Aw just change your flight now, an save yourself the aggravation.
Come in a day early.


----------



## shellyminnie

I was just relistening to the show and it sounds like the sign-up tonight is just for TSM. John said that there will be another sign up for Friday!


----------



## Minnie Lor

chirurgeon said:


> Kevin called me out on the podcast.  If I change to coming in on Thursday, it would break my budget  I am hoping the BIG speaker is scheduled late enough in the program so I can see him.  Definitely getting a towncar to get us to the hotel as fast as possible. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Kim



That was a funny shout out. I hope you can make it work and can get an early flight.


----------



## kab407

katscradle said:


> Hi Kathy!
> Forget real life, dis only matters.



 I agree Katherine  But unfortunately, I have to support my nasty DIS Life somehow.  

Can't wait to see you and John again!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Any guess's other than it won't be early morning for the Friday event?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

I don't think I'm speaking too much out of turn here since the speaker was already announced.



LMO429 said:


> are the friday seminars at swan dolphin as well?


Most likely, but it is not set in stone yet.



jeanigor said:


> Special guest next week or the week after!!! On the show...


Cool, John announced that bit too?  I could only listen to the first few minutes of the show.  That was my request; I wanted to make sure those who can't make it to DAP could at least get a taste of the presentation.



LMO429 said:


> I am 95% sure I am going and if I go I will go with you...the deciding factor would be where it is and what time it starts and ends.  I have my candlelight processional that night and we have a 330 lunch in epcot.  My mom has no choice she goes where I go


I've been told that they are trying to be very sensitive to people's afternoon plans.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> It's everything?? I thought it was just for TSM!! UGHH!!! i won't be home!!





Renysmom said:


> I thought it was jsut TSM as well, and not the rest yet..



I would suspect that it would be similar to the sign up sheet that DU clients received. So yes, technically not an actual sign up, but one where you can add you interest in attending the event.



Minnie Lor said:


> It's got to be just for the party and maybe the podcast taping. Friday's event doesn't have cost, time, or where yet. My form thru DU asked if I was interested in the Friday event but I didn't have to commit.


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Cool, John announced that bit too?  I could only listen to the first few minutes of the show.  That was my request; I wanted to make sure those who can't make it to DAP could at least get a taste of the presentation.



I was talking about someone from Indy coming down for a guest spot.....but thanks!


----------



## baby1disney

OK..I have a couple of questions:

1) Am I understanding correctly that the speaker would be announced tonight or has that already happened??

2) I seen that the TSM sign-up is tonight. Is that just for people who have signed up through DU or is that anyone??

3) If anyone can sign up, would anyone here be willing to sign me...if able to?? I won't be able to access a computer until tomorrow morning when I get back to work and I don't want to miss out!!!

If I can't sign up..or they won't let anyone sign up for me, would someone mind pming me and let me know when non-DU people can sign up?? I would reaaally appreciate that!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Since it's not really a secret anymore.... OMG!!


*Lee Cockerell and Marty Sklar!*


----------



## wildfan1473

baby1disney said:


> OK..I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Am I understanding correctly that the speaker would be announced tonight or has that already happened??
> 
> 2) I seen that the TSM sign-up is tonight. Is that just for people who have signed up through DU or is that anyone??
> 
> 3) If anyone can sign up, would anyone here be willing to sign me...if able to?? I won't be able to access a computer until tomorrow morning when I get back to work and I don't want to miss out!!!
> 
> If I can't sign up..or they won't let anyone sign up for me, would someone mind pming me and let me know when non-DU people can sign up?? I would reaaally appreciate that!!



The general sign-up for everyone (non-DU clients) for the TSM event is tonight at 9pm EST.  It is being done during chat in case anyone has any issues.


----------



## Annette_VA

baby1disney said:


> OK..I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Am I understanding correctly that the speaker would be announced tonight or has that already happened??
> 
> 2) I seen that the TSM sign-up is tonight. Is that just for people who have signed up through DU or is that anyone??
> 
> 3) If anyone can sign up, would anyone here be willing to sign me...if able to?? I won't be able to access a computer until tomorrow morning when I get back to work and I don't want to miss out!!!
> 
> If I can't sign up..or they won't let anyone sign up for me, would someone mind pming me and let me know when non-DU people can sign up?? I would reaaally appreciate that!!



Terri - tonight is the sign-up for people that aren't DU clients


----------



## DisneyKevin

Open sign up for the TSM party begins tonight at 9:00pm EST.

The guest speaker seminar on Friday is not included in tonight's sign up.

We will release that information as it becomes available. This will include price, time, location etc.

We are doing our very best to keep everyione's plans in mind, but please keep in mind that we have to plan this around our speaker's availabilty.

As Todd pointed out in this (or another) thread....this is a "once in a life time" opportunity to hear these men speak. You wont want to miss it. 

Please understand that I am not dismissing anyone's plans, but lunch reservations and Candlelight can be planned again. This opportunity can not.

Barring something unforeseen (and this year has presented alot of that) I would not miss this seminar for anything.

In my opinion...this as close as you can get to hearing Walt speak. This gentleman has been there for it ALL.

I'm so excited......


----------



## Renysmom

baby1disney said:


> OK..I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Am I understanding correctly that the speaker would be announced tonight or has that already happened??
> 
> 2) I seen that the TSM sign-up is tonight. Is that just for people who have signed up through DU or is that anyone??
> 
> 3) If anyone can sign up, would anyone here be willing to sign me...if able to?? I won't be able to access a computer until tomorrow morning when I get back to work and I don't want to miss out!!!
> 
> If I can't sign up..or they won't let anyone sign up for me, would someone mind pming me and let me know when non-DU people can sign up?? I would reaaally appreciate that!!



Signup starts tonite at 9:00.  You should be fine not signing on till tomorrow but I wouldnt wait much after that as they did say they are capping the event but didnt say with how many.


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> Do you think you are going to go to the seminar?  What about your mother?  If I go, may be just me.





kimisabella said:


> Same thing here, we have lunch adr's for Le Cellier that afternoon (I know that's no big deal, but my parents and Vinny like LC and I would hate for them to miss it).  I can miss the lunch no problem, I guess we'll have to wait to see more details.



I would probably come by myself if I came.  



chirurgeon said:


> Kevin called me out on the podcast.  If I change to coming in on Thursday, it would break my budget  I am hoping the BIG speaker is scheduled late enough in the program so I can see him.  Definitely getting a towncar to get us to the hotel as fast as possible. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Kim



Hopefully you will be able to make it.  At least you are flying Southwest so no change fees.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Update on page one - including a link to the sign-up page - that isn't working yet


----------



## kimisabella

spaddy said:


> I would probably come by myself if I came.



OK good, that would make quite a few of us going alone


----------



## Minnie Lor

DisneyKevin said:


> In my opinion...this as close as you can get to hearing Walt speak. This gentleman has been there for it ALL.
> 
> I'm so excited......




Me too!  Me too!


----------



## Minnie Lor

WebmasterJohn said:


> Update on page one - including a link to the sign-up page - that isn't working yet



John, you're a genious. Really. Too funny.


----------



## jeanigor

WebmasterJohn said:


> Update on page one - including a link to the sign-up page - that isn't working yet





Minnie Lor said:


> John, you're a genious. Really. Too funny.



John the Genius. It has style. It has flow. It has alliteration.

John the Comedian. No flow. No style. No alliteration.


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> Paul also loves the Disney bunnies...


 


Launchpad11B said:


> A BUNNY!!!!!  I love bunny rabbits!


 
I knew there was a reason I loved my DIS hubby    (and his real life wife)


----------



## baby1disney

I reaaaally hope that I don't miss the sign up!!! I'm so afraid that once I come back tomorrow, it'll be too many people and I won't be able to do it!! I'll be totally crushed if that happens


----------



## georgemoe

Minnie Lor said:


> Any guess's other than it won't be early morning for the Friday event?



My guess has been 11am and I'm sticking to it.  OK Todd? 



baby1disney said:


> I reaaaally hope that I don't miss the sign up!!! I'm so afraid that once I come back tomorrow, it'll be too many people and I won't be able to do it!! I'll be totally crushed if that happens



I doubt it will sell out tonight Terri but you will need to do this tomorrow. You will also have to pay for it as well. That will be the Saturday TSM party and it is expected to be $25. Line up your ducks now.


----------



## BridetobeDisney

I am so excited for the seminar on Friday. I won't get to go to the party unfortunately because that is the day we are going home. 

Will the seminar be open for people who can not attend the party?


----------



## chirurgeon

Minnie Lor said:


> That was a funny shout out. I hope you can make it work and can get an early flight.





spaddy said:


> I would probably come by myself if I came.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you will be able to make it.  At least you are flying Southwest so no change fees.





If the money was just for the flight it might work, but its the adding of a hotel night.  That is the true break the budget part.

Kim


----------



## DisneyKevin

BridetobeDisney said:


> I am so excited for the seminar on Friday. I won't get to go to the party unfortunately because that is the day we are going home.
> 
> Will the seminar be open for people who can not attend the party?



There are a limited number of seats available for the seminar based on the capacity of the venue.

As guests sign up for the party, they are being asked if they are interested in attending the seminar.

Those that have signed up for the party and said yes to being interested in attending the seminar will be the first guests to receive invitations.

If there are spaces available after those guests have replied and signed up, we will open the available space.

As we do not have the venue "nailed down" yet....it is impossible to know the number of available seats.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dpuck1998

chirurgeon said:


> If the money was just for the flight it might work, but its the adding of a hotel night.  That is the true break the budget part.
> 
> Kim



I bet you could find a DIS'er to bunk with for a night!!


----------



## sshaw10060

I can hardly wait to sign up, much less attend the event. We have parents night at DS school then I need to pick-up the lift for project Christmas which begins tomorrow. Should slide into the living room just before 9pm. Perfect.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Something else to keep in mind regarding the open sign up....

You will need a credit card to sign up for the TSM party.

This credit card will be charged $25 for each person attending the event.

You can use a debit card as long as it has a Visa or Mastercard logo.

Checks, money orders, cashiers checks, paypal, IOUs, Disney Reward cards, Macy's credit cards, etc can not be used to sign up for the event.

Logistics and timing will not allow us to accept those forms of payment.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> My guess has been 11am and I'm sticking to it.  OK Todd?



I would prefer 10, but 11 is probably more likely...


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> I bet you could find a DIS'er to bunk with for a night!!



When she checks her private messages, she'll find she already has on!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I would prefer 10, but 11 is probably more likely...



Me too but I'm guessing 11 also.


----------



## baby1disney

DisneyKevin said:


> Something else to keep in mind regarding the open sign up....
> 
> You will need a credit card to sign up for the TSM party.
> 
> This credit card will be charged $25 for each person attending the event.
> 
> You can use a debit card as long as it has a Visa or Mastercard logo.
> 
> Checks, money orders, cashiers checks, paypal, IOUs, Disney Reward cards, Macy's credit cards, etc can not be used to sign up for the event.
> 
> Logistics and timing will not allow us to accept those forms of payment.


I was just getting ready to ask this!! So...this is how it's going to go: We sign up and pay at the same time we sign up...right?? And this $25 is a flat charge right? Or is there taxes with it? 

I'm sorry people that I'm asking alot of questions. I just wanna make sure that I have everything lined up.


----------



## DisneyKevin

baby1disney said:


> I was just getting ready to ask this!! So...this is how it's going to go: We sign up and pay at the same time we sign up...right?? And this $25 is a flat charge right? Or is there taxes with it?
> 
> I'm sorry people that I'm asking alot of questions. I just wanna make sure that I have everything lined up.



The $25 charge is a flat fee...per person.

When signing up, you will need to pay at that time.

You will be asked to verify the number of people attending, the amount due will apper on the form and then you will be asked you to submit payment.

This is NON-REFUNDABLE.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just want to add that the Seminar will most likely be much earlier in the morning on 12/11 than folks are speculating.

We have not secured the space with S/D yet but I want people to be able to get out by lunch time as I know lots of other stuff is planned - so I am thinking doors will most likely open at 8AM on 12/11 for the seminar - but don't hold me to that.

John


----------



## Annette_VA

shellyminnie said:


> When she checks her private messages, she'll find she already has one!!



  I love this community!


----------



## Annette_VA

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just want to add that the Seminar will most likely be much earlier in the morning on 12/11 than folks are speculating.
> 
> We have not secured the space with S/D yet but I want people to be able to get out by lunch time as I know lots of other stuff is planned - so I am thinking doors will most likely open at 8AM on 12/11 for the seminar - but don't hold me to that.
> 
> John



Thanks for the update, John!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just want to add that the Seminar will most likely be much earlier in the morning on 12/11 than folks are speculating.
> 
> We have not secured the space with S/D yet but I want people to be able to get out by lunch time as I know lots of other stuff is planned - so I am thinking doors will most likely open at 8AM on 12/11 for the seminar - but don't hold me to that.
> 
> John



I love you, John! I have nothing, no commitments till 2pm. I was willing to skip my my own party. 

I'll be there with bells on.


----------



## jeanigor

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just want to add that the Seminar will most likely be much earlier in the morning on 12/11 than folks are speculating.
> 
> We have not secured the space with S/D yet but I want people to be able to get out by lunch time as I know lots of other stuff is planned - so I am thinking doors will most likely open at 8AM on 12/11 for the seminar - but don't hold me to that.
> 
> John



So I can quote you and use it as a formal and binding contract? 

That time is GREAT for me!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

dpuck1998 said:


> I bet you could find a DIS'er to bunk with for a night!!



 I have had offers and I greatly appreciate them.  I do have another problem that I have already paid for another event from another  podcast on Friday afternoon in Epcot.  AND I am TRYING to save a couple of vacation days from this year toward my April trip.  AND YOU PEOPLE ARE NOT HELPING.    I am just going to keep my fingers crossed and hope the star align for me.  Or a certain Dr. shows up in my backyard in a blue police  box.

Kim


----------



## sshaw10060

I leave my desk for a few minutes and the details keep pouring in.  One thing is clear. There is no time to sleep at DAP.  By Sunday afternoon I will be a zombie (and loving every minute of it).


----------



## shellyminnie

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just want to add that the Seminar will most likely be much earlier in the morning on 12/11 than folks are speculating.
> 
> We have not secured the space with S/D yet but I want people to be able to get out by lunch time as I know lots of other stuff is planned - so I am thinking doors will most likely open at 8AM on 12/11 for the seminar - but don't hold me to that.
> 
> John



Thanks!! That's great news!!


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm so excited......



Why does Kevin dancing to the Pointer Sister's song pop in my mind?


----------



## baby1disney

DisneyKevin said:


> The $25 charge is a flat fee...per person.
> 
> When signing up, you will need to pay at that time.
> 
> You will be asked to verify the number of people attending, the amount due will apper on the form and then you will be asked you to submit payment.
> 
> This is NON-REFUNDABLE.



Thank you Kevin!!! I didn't mean to sound stupid, I just want to know  everything as much as possible before hand!!

I'm sooo excited about this!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Listening to the show now during lunch. Thanks to Shelly for leaving me a voicemail!! Exciting news! 

I'm not through with the show yet and my kids are about to come back from lunch. Any word on how long the taping will take? My flight leaves that night.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Omg! Marty is speaking?!!!!!!! Why oh why do I have to work that day and fly in Friday night?!! Agggghhhhhhhh!


----------



## WebmasterMike

DisneyKevin said:


> Something else to keep in mind regarding the open sign up....
> 
> You will need a credit card to sign up for the TSM party.
> 
> This credit card will be charged $25 for each person attending the event.
> 
> You can use a debit card as long as it has a Visa or Mastercard logo.
> 
> Checks, money orders, cashiers checks, paypal, IOUs, Disney Reward cards, Macy's credit cards, etc can not be used to sign up for the event.
> 
> Logistics and timing will not allow us to accept those forms of payment.




Kevin and John rock!!  (using rock as a verb).  

Thanks, you guys for scheduling all of this and giving all of us an outlet to get together with all of our DIS friends!!  Because I do not say it enough,
THANK YOU!!  THANK YOU!!  THANK YOU!! 

I do not know how you are going to keep topping yourselves.  PCC 1.0 with Lee!  Lee and Marty for DAP!  

Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## kimisabella

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just want to add that the Seminar will most likely be much earlier in the morning on 12/11 than folks are speculating.
> 
> We have not secured the space with S/D yet but I want people to be able to get out by lunch time as I know lots of other stuff is planned - so I am thinking doors will most likely open at 8AM on 12/11 for the seminar - but don't hold me to that.
> 
> John



Wow, that would be really great if it were to work out this way.  It would definatley make the plans go smoother!


----------



## spaddy

DisneyKevin said:


> There are a limited number of seats available for the seminar based on the capacity of the venue.
> 
> As guests sign up for the party, they are being asked if they are interested in attending the seminar.
> 
> Those that have signed up for the party and said yes to being interested in attending the seminar will be the first guests to receive invitations.
> 
> If there are spaces available after those guests have replied and signed up, we will open the available space.
> 
> As we do not have the venue "nailed down" yet....it is impossible to know the number of available seats.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Ok I am going to be annoying.  I can't remember what I checked.  I was unsure if I could make it because my mother in law is flying in that day.  Now it sounds like I will be able to make it.  Oh well, I am sure it will work out.



WebmasterJohn said:


> Just want to add that the Seminar will most likely be much earlier in the morning on 12/11 than folks are speculating.
> 
> We have not secured the space with S/D yet but I want people to be able to get out by lunch time as I know lots of other stuff is planned - so I am thinking doors will most likely open at 8AM on 12/11 for the seminar - but don't hold me to that.
> 
> John



Wow that is early!


----------



## cocowum

Oh my goodness!!!!! *Marty Sklar, seriously, Marty @$%^#! Sklar!* 


Every time I think the team can't surprise me, they blow my expectations right out of the water!!!!!   


AMAZING!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## WebmasterMike

cocowum said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!! *Marty Sklar, seriously, Marty @$%^#! Sklar!*
> 
> 
> Every time I think the team can't surprise me, they blow my expectations right out of the water!!!!!
> 
> 
> AMAZING!!!! I can't wait!



What she said!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

cocowum said:


> Every time I think the team can't surprise me, they blow my expectations right out of the water!!!!!




I agree. Totally amazing.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

k5jmh said:


> Kevin and John rock!!  (using rock as a verb).
> 
> Thanks, you guys for scheduling all of this and giving all of us an outlet to get together with all of our DIS friends!!  Because I do not say it enough,
> THANK YOU!!  THANK YOU!!  THANK YOU!!
> 
> I do not know how you are going to keep topping yourselves.  PCC 1.0 with Lee!  Lee and Marty for DAP!
> 
> Thanks again guys!!!



I can't even begin to tell you what I have in mind for PCC 2.0 - I'm afraid to even speak it out loud at home for fear Kevin's head might explode.

Let's just sat it will be A LOT of money for Dreams but all Disney Fans will absolutely freak out........


----------



## exwdwcm

KEVIN- quick question- the confirmation for TSM says to be up front at approximately 8pm.   Are we still good if we are there at least by 9pm?   I assume the 'escorting folks to the back' will occur over the 8pm-9pm time frame and we will be good if we are there right at 9pm?  What if we are a few minutes late (9:05?).    Just trying to prep as we have a meal that could run late (trying to reschedule it). 



DisneyKevin said:


> Something else to keep in mind regarding the open sign up....
> 
> You will need a credit card to sign up for the TSM party.
> 
> This credit card will be charged $25 for each person attending the event.
> 
> You can use a debit card as long as it has a Visa or Mastercard logo.
> 
> Checks, money orders, cashiers checks, paypal, IOUs, Disney Reward cards, Macy's credit cards, etc can not be used to sign up for the event.
> 
> Logistics and timing will not allow us to accept those forms of payment.


----------



## DisneyKevin

WebmasterJohn said:


> I can't even begin to tell you what I have in mind for PCC 2.0 - I'm afraid to even speak it out loud at home for fear Kevin's head might explode.
> 
> Let's just sat it will be A LOT of money for Dreams but all Disney Fans will absolutely freak out........



I know what he's talking about and thinking about it makes it hard to breath.


----------



## jeanigor

WebmasterJohn said:


> I can't even begin to tell you what I have in mind for PCC 2.0 - I'm afraid to even speak it out loud at home for fear Kevin's head might explode.
> 
> Let's just sat it will be A LOT of money for Dreams but all Disney Fans will absolutely freak out........



I can't even begin to fathom. 

I expect a good, professionally organized event. You keep raising that bar well above and beyond.


----------



## Minnie Lor

WebmasterJohn said:


> I can't even begin to tell you what I have in mind for PCC 2.0 - I'm afraid to even speak it out loud at home for fear Kevin's head might explode.
> 
> Let's just sat it will be A LOT of money for Dreams but all Disney Fans will absolutely freak out........



I can't imagine how you could top Marty Sklar. My DH wasn't sure who he was and I tried to describe who Marty and what he'd done. Finally I said, "you know who Joe Roade is? Marty is bigger."

You're not planning on bring Walt back from the dead are you? Now that's


----------



## WebmasterMike

DisneyKevin said:


> I know what he's talking about and thinking about it makes it hard to breath.


\

Ya'll are going to bring "Frozen Walt's head" on the Cruise??

What is Joe Rohde?


----------



## mikelan6

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just want to add that the Seminar will most likely be much earlier in the morning on 12/11 than folks are speculating.
> 
> We have not secured the space with S/D yet but I want people to be able to get out by lunch time as I know lots of other stuff is planned - so I am thinking doors will most likely open at 8AM on 12/11 for the seminar - but don't hold me to that.
> 
> John



First of all ... you and Kevin are awake at 8:00 AM????

Secondly, if it is that early, I will probably not make it cause I would be driving up from Miami that morning.


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> I know what he's talking about and thinking about it makes it hard to breath.



Now that's just mean. TEASE!!!!



But then again, look at your avatar....its to be expected...


----------



## Minnie Lor

DisneyKevin said:


> I know what he's talking about and thinking about it makes it hard to breath.



That's IT! You *are* bringing Walt back from the dead.


----------



## MenashaCorp

k5jmh said:


> Kevin and John rock!! (using rock as a verb).
> 
> Thanks, you guys for scheduling all of this and giving all of us an outlet to get together with all of our DIS friends!! Because I do not say it enough,
> THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!
> 
> *I do not know how you are going to keep topping yourselves. PCC 1.0 with Lee! Lee and Marty for DAP! *
> 
> Thanks again guys!!!


 
Unfrozen head of Walt? 


(Or at least John holding up the Wonder's creepy Walt Suite photo and talking in falsetto from behind it)

What?  Too soon?!?


----------



## MenashaCorp

Minnie Lor said:


> That's IT! You *are* bringing Walt back from the dead.


 


k5jmh said:


> Ya'll are going to bring "Frozen Walt's head" on the Cruise??
> 
> What is Joe Rohde?


 


GMTA!!  Jinx!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Minnie Lor said:


> I can't imagine how you could top Marty Sklar. My DH wasn't sure who he was and I tried to describe who Marty and what he'd done. Finally I said, "you know who Joe Roade is? Marty is bigger."
> 
> You're not planning on bring Walt back from the dead are you? Now that's



I described it like this to my co-worker. I told her in the Disney community he is our Rock Star!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

exwdwcm said:


> KEVIN- quick question- the confirmation for TSM says to be up front at approximately 8pm.   Are we still good if we are there at least by 9pm?   I assume the 'escorting folks to the back' will occur over the 8pm-9pm time frame and we will be good if we are there right at 9pm?  What if we are a few minutes late (9:05?).    Just trying to prep as we have a meal that could run late (trying to reschedule it).



Ok....this is going to be hard to explain.

We have someone (or someones) who will be walking people from the front gate to the party.

I expect this to begin at approximately at 9:00.

When all those waiting to get to the party have been escorted back into the park, this will end and no one will be admitted after that.

Unfortunately, I can not tell you when that will occur, as it will all depend on the number of people waiting, the number of people in each group etc.

I realize that my answer is vague....but there are too many variables to pin it down.


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> \
> 
> Ya'll are going to bring "Frozen Walt's head" on the Cruise??
> 
> What is Joe Rohde?



*Who* is Joe Rohde....










Kind of a character in and of himself....


----------



## Minnie Lor

k5jmh said:


> \
> 
> Ya'll are going to bring "Frozen Walt's head" on the Cruise??
> 
> What is Joe Rohde?



Yeah, I butchered the spelling. Going back to change. Need a spell checker.


----------



## ADP

This is so totally cool!  Thanks to all of you guys for putting this together for us.  It's going to be fantastic enough to see all of our friends again, but adding these events is really frosting on the cake for all of us.  Truly magnificent, and I'm sure it's going to be one of those events we will never forget in our lifetime.  

Thanks for making it all possible!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Now that's just mean. TEASE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, look at your avatar....its to be expected...



My 5 year old was looking over my shoulder last night and thought Kevin's avatar was very funny.


----------



## hideeh

Minnie Lor said:


> You're not planning on bring Walt back from the dead are you? Now that's


----------



## WebmasterMike

jeanigor said:


> *Who* is Joe Rohde....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a character in and of himself....


I was phrasing my answer in the form of a question?  ala Jeopardy.


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> I was phrasing my answer in the form of a question?  ala Jeopardy.



Well then here is your next clue, in the category DAP 2009 events:

This colloquialism is how much the speakers event is being speculated to cost.


----------



## fakereadhed

I would love to hear Marty Sklar speak. I am now considering renting a locker for DS5.


----------



## georgemoe

mikelan6 said:


> First of all ... you and Kevin are awake at 8:00 AM????
> 
> Secondly, if it is that early, *I will probably not make *it cause I would be driving up from Miami that morning.



Do you need a wakeup call Mike?


----------



## baby1disney

You guys are too funny!!! Especially Alicia fainting like that!!! I LOOOVE this board!!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

jeanigor said:


> Well then here is your next clue, in the category DAP 2009 events:
> 
> This colloquialism is how much the speakers event is being speculated to cost.



Let me clarify:  This colloquialism is how much the speakers are speculated to cost Dreams Unlimited.

What is a $#&* load?

This colloquialism is how much the speakers are speculated to cost DIS'ers.

What is a gift horse?

I will take Frozen heads for $5000, Alex.


----------



## ragtopday

I listened to the news while I was out running and I quite literally gasped and nearly fell on myself! I am so so so excited! I never in a million years dreamed I might hear Marty Sklar in person! Now to hope my mother doens't regret her decision to tag along when I end up saddling her with my kids for all these events!


----------



## WebmasterMike

MenashaCorp said:


> GMTA!!  Jinx!!!



Jason, You complete me!


----------



## kab407

k5jmh said:


> Jason, You complete me!



Little bro-mance going on here?


----------



## cocowum

mikelan6 said:


> First of all ... you and Kevin are awake at 8:00 AM????
> 
> Secondly, if it is that early, I will probably not make it cause I would be driving up from Miami that morning.





georgemoe said:


> Do you need a wakeup call Mike?



Mike are you nuts! It's Marty Sklar! 

I'll be at the S/D @ 0400 hrs. All you PC 1.0ers know I like to be first in line. 

I'll give you a wake up call Mike!


----------



## MenashaCorp

k5jmh said:


> \
> 
> Ya'll are going to bring "Frozen Walt's head" on the Cruise??
> 
> What is Joe Rohde?


 


k5jmh said:


> Jason, You complete me!


 


kab407 said:


> Little bro-mance going on here?


 

*koff*  *koff*  Football... *koff*  Guns.....


----------



## Dodie

k5jmh said:


> Jason, You complete me!





kab407 said:


> Little bro-mance going on here?





MenashaCorp said:


> *koff*  *koff*  Footballl... *koff*  Guns.....


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> *koff*  *koff*  Football... *koff*  Guns.....



Hey sweetie  

Miss me???


----------



## DVCsince02

I can change my flight (flying SW).  I'll sleep in a dark corner (all DVC studios and 1BR are booked). But can I please have an estimate on the cost of the Cockerell/Sklar event?

I know there are lots of factors, venue, total people, fees, etc.  Any guess is appreciated.  Over $100?


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Hey sweetie
> 
> Miss me???


 

OF COURSE!!!


----------



## baby1disney

Wait...is Marty speaking Thursday morning or Friday morning?? If it's Thursday..maybe I'll leave on a Wednesday night then!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Catching up here!
Feeling under the weather today. 



dpuck1998 said:


> FWIW, My first kill....age 12....bunny rabbit....20 gauge single shot..



Age 15.....Partridge (Ruffed Grouse).....410g single shot break action Cooey.


----------



## spaddy

fakereadhed said:


> I would love to hear Marty Sklar speak. I am now considering renting a locker for DS5.



Fairy Godmother.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Holy cow!





Annette_VA said:


>





shellyminnie said:


> Holy cow is right!!!





hideeh said:


> OH MY!!!





sshaw10060 said:


> I cannot wait for DAP. Friday may even be better than Saturday night.





Minnie Lor said:


> Let me just say... OMG! I hope I can work it in. Depends on time, location, and cost.





I was right! I was right!


----------



## chirurgeon

OK, now I'm back to considering coming in on Thursday.  Have I mentioned how you people are costing me vacation time I hadn't planned on using this year? Have to see if we can get a cheap room at POP.  And find out how much Friday morning is going to cost. 

Kim


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Sorry to hear you are in a bad mood!
> Anything we can do to help improve your mood.



I bet a 6 pack of Sam Adams would help! 

Hope you have a good day Paul.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Catching up here!
> Feeling under the weather today.



Grab a cold one, borrow Kat's laptop, and catch up from the porch or back yard. The weather should be changing soon. It got nice a little after noon here, so it should be hitting you about now.


----------



## WebmasterMike

DVCsince02 said:


> I can change my flight (flying SW).  I'll sleep in a dark corner (all DVC studios and 1BR are booked). But can I please have an estimate on the cost of the Cockerell/Sklar event?
> 
> I know there are lots of factors, venue, total people, fees, etc.  Any guess is appreciated.  Over $100?




My best guess is that it will be in one of the following rooms (My guess and not Dreams or WDWINFO):











The DI WebEx was $75 per connection.  So my guess is $75 to $125(and this is my guess and not Dreams or WDWINFO).  I am using that as my budgeting mark at this time.


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> OK, now I'm back to considering coming in on Thursday.  Have I mentioned how you people are costing me vacation time I hadn't planned on using this year? Have to see if we can get a cheap room at POP.  And find out how much Friday morning is going to cost.
> 
> Kim



I know you and Jen and Brandie are contemplating it....I'm sure there are some more folks out there wondering....


----------



## 3guysandagal

kab407 said:


> I agree Katherine  But unfortunately, I have to support my nasty DIS Life somehow.
> 
> Can't wait to see you and John again!




Looking forward to seeing you again too, Kat!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Cool, John announced that bit too?  I could only listen to the first few minutes of the show.  That was my request; I wanted to make sure those who can't make it to DAP could at least get a taste of the presentation.



Hmmmmmm........methinks there is more to what we know already...


----------



## MenashaCorp

k5jmh said:


> My best guess is that it will be in one of the following rooms (My guess and not Dreams or WDWINFO):


 
If it's in the Australia room, will there be electricity?? 

((Hi Genius John!!  )) 

Or WiFi??

((Hi Virtuoso Pete!!  ))


----------



## kab407

I am so happy to get to see Lee again.  The talk he gave during PCC 1.0 was amazing and really struck a chord with me.  I wanted to have him sign my book but never was able to.  Thank God for second chances.

Marty Sklar!!  OMG!!!  The very first Podcast I listened to, they did a review of his book. I remember listening to it on a train ride to DC. To have the privilage to listen to a Disney royalty is priceless.  

Pete and crew, thank you.  Once again you live up to the motto,"Go big or go home"!

Can't wait for DAP!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Okay kids, I am off for my F&W adventure.  Try not to have any posting wars in the next 4 days.  And look for updated on facebook.    (And I know it will be hard, but I will take one for the team and try the french slushies out for quality control purposes for DATW.)


----------



## baby1disney

I just had a co-worker walk by and ask me why do I have this kid-at-Xmas-look. I told him because Marty Skylar is going to be speaking at the DAP event and that's practically like Walt himself speaking!!! He was like:"So?? What's the big deal?? Some guy from Disney is speaking!" 

If I didn't looove this job so much, I could've done some serious damage to him!!!!


----------



## spaddy

Tonya2426 said:


> Okay kids, I am off for my F&W adventure.  Try not to have any posting wars in the next 4 days.  And look for updated on facebook.    (And I know it will be hard, but I will take one for the team and try the french slushies out for quality control purposes for DATW.)



Thank you for taking one for the team.

Have a great time.  I will be checking your FB for QC updates.


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> Okay kids, I am off for my F&W adventure.  Try not to have any posting wars in the next 4 days.  And look for updated on facebook.    (And I know it will be hard, but I will take one for the team and try the french slushies out for quality control purposes for DATW.)



You're too good to us!  Try one of those red ones, too

Have a great time!


----------



## jeanigor

If Mike's Australia Room hypothesis is correct....






Just saying....


----------



## DVCsince02

Nice Todd.  :shakes head:


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> If Mike's Australia Room hypothesis is correct....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying....




Can I sit next to you!?!


----------



## Dodie

menashacorp said:


> if it's in the australia room, will there be electricity??
> 
> ((hi genius john!!  ))
> 
> or wifi??
> 
> ((hi virtuoso pete!!  ))



*Or burgers with beets?!!!!*


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Grab a cold one, borrow Kat's laptop, and catch up from the porch or back yard. The weather should be changing soon. It got nice a little after noon here, so it should be hitting you about now.



Pouring rain here.
Supposed to rain for the rest of the week.


----------



## baby1disney

MMMMMMMM...SLUSHIES!!! I'd give anything for that right now...especially with this stupid board meeting coming up!!! I hate that I'm even on it sometimes!!! LOL

Just got a call from DH and he said that the air smells like Disney!! Ahhhh...anything to be there!!!!


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> Okay kids, I am off for my F&W adventure.  Try not to have any posting wars in the next 4 days.  And look for updated on facebook.    (And I know it will be hard, but I will take one for the team and try the french slushies out for quality control purposes for DATW.)



Have a good trip Tonya!

QC till your heart or liver's content!


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Have a good trip Tonya!
> 
> QC till your heart or liver's content!



...AND TRY TO CONVINCE FRANCE TO KEEP THE COSMO SLUSHIES THROUGH DECEMBER! Pretty-please?


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> If Mike's Australia Room hypothesis is correct....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying....



I think you may have to fight the podcast team for that seat Todd. 
In fact, I think the podcast team will be fighting amongst themselves for that seat.


----------



## Annette_VA

Dodie said:


> ...AND TRY TO CONVINCE FRANCE TO KEEP THE COSMO SLUSHIES THROUGH DECEMBER! Pretty-please?



Ooh, yeah!  Definitely!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Dodie said:


> ...AND TRY TO CONVINCE FRANCE TO KEEP THE COSMO SLUSHIES THROUGH DECEMBER! Pretty-please?



I believe that they were there this summer as well.


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Can I sit next to you!?!



You may have to wrestle my Queen Consort (aka Vice Queen) for that spot....



3guysandagal said:


> I think you may have to fight the podcast team for that seat Todd.
> In fact, I think the podcast team will be fighting amongst themselves for that seat.



They can have special seating on stage. Julie did say Marty was a looker, didn't she???


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I believe that they were there this summer as well.



They weren't there in May.....


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> They can have special seating on stage. Julie did say Marty was a looker, didn't she???



Possibly, but then again how would they see the video display screen if there is one.
I for one would rather see his face other than his back.

Mickey Lightsabres at the ready!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> You may have to wrestle my Queen Consort (aka Vice Queen) for that spot....


 
It's on!  Who has the jello?


----------



## 3guysandagal

tiggerbell said:


> It's on!  Who has the jello?




When does the sign-up sheet go up for this?


----------



## Dodie

Minnie Lor said:


> I believe that they were there this summer as well.





jeanigor said:


> They weren't there in May.....



Nope. Not in September either.  I think they're a F&W thing. Maybe they'll be so popular that they'll add a third slushy machine and keep them around.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> It's on!  Who has the jello?



I just found out how I am financing PCC 2.0......


----------



## dpuck1998

WebmasterJohn said:


> I can't even begin to tell you what I have in mind for PCC 2.0 - I'm afraid to even speak it out loud at home for fear Kevin's head might explode.
> 
> Let's just sat it will be A LOT of money for Dreams but all Disney Fans will absolutely freak out........





k5jmh said:


> \
> 
> Ya'll are going to bring "Frozen Walt's head" on the Cruise??
> 
> What is Joe Rohde?



I was going to say those two things 



MenashaCorp said:


> *koff*  *koff*  Football... *koff*  Guns.....



*cough* Camera! *cough*

and shouldn't you know how to spell cough J/Kim??


----------



## Annette_VA

tiggerbell said:


> It's on!  Who has the jello?


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Nope. Not in September either.  I think they're a F&W thing. Maybe they'll be so popular that they'll add *a third slushy machine* and keep them around.



From your lips, my dear. From your lips...


----------



## DVCsince02

*I changed my flight!!!!  I'm staying with Tonya!!!!  I am sooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!*


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> Jason, You complete me!





kab407 said:


> Little bro-mance going on here?



Oh my! 



Dodie said:


> Nope. Not in September either.  *I think they're a F&W thing.* Maybe they'll be so popular that they'll add a third slushy machine and keep them around.



Dodie is right. They are in the Paris F&W kiosk only. Once it is taken away, so go the Parisian Cosmo "Red" Slushie.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> *I changed my flight!!!!  I'm staying with Tonya!!!!  I am sooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!*



Do you know something we don't???


----------



## Annette_VA

DVCsince02 said:


> *I changed my flight!!!!  I'm staying with Tonya!!!!  I am sooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!*


Awesome!!

I still have to figure out if I'm changing to arriving Thursday.  If I do, guess Tonya will have a full room!


----------



## DVCsince02

Annette_VA said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> I still have to figure out if I'm changing to arriving Thursday.  If I do, guess Tonya will have a full room!



I don't snore, so no worries.

I'm going to the Yee Ha thing too!


----------



## Renysmom

DVCsince02 said:


> *I changed my flight!!!!  I'm staying with Tonya!!!!  I am sooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!*



  

Does this mean you will make it to the Thursday evening events as well??


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> *I changed my flight!!!!  I'm staying with Tonya!!!!  I am sooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!*


----------



## AnneR

OMG!

I missed all the major excitement today!

I am just finishing the podcast.  I had to stop part way through to do my conference calls this afternoon.  I had 3 call to do.  See what happens when you crash and take a sick day.

I am so excited.  I didn't get to hear Lee Cockrell on PCC 1.0 and now I get to not only hear him and Marty Sklar!

I am not offering up the spare bed in my room right now - I think DD needs to try and change her schedule around and be at DAP on Friday and skip Monday.

I am for sure going to be in chat tonight.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Do you know something we don't???



I have no more info.


----------



## 3guysandagal




----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> *I changed my flight!!!!  I'm staying with Tonya!!!!  I am sooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!*





DVCsince02 said:


> I don't snore, so no worries.
> 
> I'm going to the *Yee Ha *thing too!



 *Wooooo hoooooooo *



AnneR said:


> OMG!
> 
> I missed all the major excitement today!
> 
> I am just finishing the podcast.  I had to stop part way through to do my conference calls this afternoon.  *I had 3 call to do. * See what happens when you crash and take a sick day.
> 
> I am so excited.  I didn't get to hear Lee Cockrell on PCC 1.0 and now I get to not only hear him and Marty Sklar!
> 
> I am not offering up the spare bed in my room right now - I think DD needs to try and change her schedule around and be at DAP on Friday and skip Monday.
> 
> I am for sure going to be in chat tonight.



I've been on 4 calls since 12:00 EST. I win. 

Will see everyone in chat tonight.


----------



## DVCsince02

Renysmom said:


> Does this mean you will make it to the Thursday evening events as well??



My flight won't arrive until almost 5pm, so I think I can make Yee Ha Bob!


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> *Wooooo hoooooooo *
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on 4 calls since 12:00 EST. I win.
> 
> Will see everyone in chat tonight.



Were they all conference calls?? I had multiple other calls just not the conference call types.

If so


----------



## Renysmom

Glad to see everyone here is still hopping with excitement.. 

I spent the afternoon on the phone with Disney Dining trying to get ADR's for a co-worker who just booked the first week of December and wants all the top places LOL... 

So far I got her a few, told her I would work on more for her tomorrow and showed her how to do it on line.  She doesn't understand why they would give her free dining and not let her eat where she wants..


----------



## Renysmom

DVCsince02 said:


> My flight won't arrive until almost 5pm, so I think I can make Yee Ha Bob!



ohh we arrive at almost 5 pm.. Maybe its time we think about a car to get us all there quickly...


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> *Were they all conference calls??* I had multiple other calls just not the conference call types.
> 
> If so



Yes they were Anne. The agonizing ones. You know, where you have to sit and bite your tongue. After the last one I got out of my chair and almost tripped over the piece of tongue I had bit off. It was just laying there on the floor writhing like a piece of bit off tongue should. 

Thank God home office the rest of the week.


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Yes they were Anne. The agonizing ones. You know, where you have to sit and bite your tongue. After the last one I got out of my chair and almost tripped over the piece of tongue I had bit off. It was just laying there on the floor writhing like a piece of bit off tongue should.
> 
> Thank God home office the rest of the week.



One for each call!

I am very glad sometimes to be on a call - no webcam - if people start using webcams, I am in trouble.  I pace and make faces, throw paper airplanes and other rude things on many call - I swear conference calls make people stupid.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Um, Todd....


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> Um, Todd....



Good one Mike.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Me and my boy Lee, I'm getting a good seat! Just sayin'


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> If Mike's Australia Room hypothesis is correct....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying....



LOL.  You are too funny.  Can I sit by you?


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> Nope. Not in September either.  I think they're a F&W thing. Maybe they'll be so popular that they'll add a third slushy machine and keep them around.



I hate to say this but I did not like the Cosmo slushie.  Blasphemy,  I know.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> *I changed my flight!!!!  I'm staying with Tonya!!!!  I am sooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!*


----------



## fakereadhed

Launchpad11B said:


> Me and my boy Lee, I'm getting a good seat! Just sayin'



Showoff!


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> *I changed my flight!!!!  I'm staying with Tonya!!!!  I am sooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!*



Yay!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

sshaw10060 said:


> Hope today is better.
> 
> Mine was a grey squirrel with a 28ga at 9. Then my grandfather taught me how to skin and cook squirrel.  Everyone in MA looks at me like I have 2 heads when I talk about hunting/eating squirrel.





scarlett873 said:


>





Mouse Skywalker said:


> Sorry to hear you're in a bad mood Paul.  Hope things get better...





shellyminnie said:


>





jeanigor said:


> Sorry to hear that, Paul. I hope that today goes better.





dpuck1998 said:


> Listen to the podcast buddy!  I can't stop smiling after listening to the first 10 mins!!
> 
> You know I'm not usually a hugger!!





ADP said:


> Hope things get better Paul.  Hang in there.
> First Kill - Age 10 - Air blast BB Gun...Ohio Robin





kab407 said:


> You know we're here for you.





mainegal said:


> Hope tonight is better. And also all your tomorrows.





Minnie Lor said:


> Sorry it was a bad night. Thank you for all that you do and have done for my freedom and safety. My DH is retired AF but never was in harms way.





katscradle said:


> Sorry to hear you are in a bad mood!
> Anything we can do to help improve your mood.





3guysandagal said:


> I bet a 6 pack of Sam Adams would help!
> 
> Hope you have a good day Paul.




Thanks peeps.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> My flight won't arrive until almost 5pm, so I think I can make Yee Ha Bob!





Renysmom said:


> ohh we arrive at almost 5 pm.. Maybe its time we think about a car to get us all there quickly...



I would think if you got a towncar or something you could make it with plenty of time....



tickledtink33 said:


> I hate to say this but I did not like the Cosmo slushie.  Blasphemy,  I know.



Its okay. More for me.


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> Thanks peeps.



I hope you're having a better day.  Your comment made me sad for you.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> They weren't there in May.....





Dodie said:


> Nope. Not in September either.  I think they're a F&W thing. Maybe they'll be so popular that they'll add a third slushy machine and keep them around.



I had to go check. I saw a picture and description posted on another forum with a live update on June 6th.  She was wearing white and was scared that she was going to end up with it down her front.


----------



## Dodie

I haven't tasted the Cosmo slushy, so I might not like it either really. I just like Cosmos and I like both of the other French slushies, so I'm assuming.

I'm on my netbook right now so I can keep the big laptop fully charged for the adventure that will be sign-ups and CHAT tonight!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I haven't tasted the Cosmo slushy, so I might not like it either really. I just like Cosmos and I like both of the other French slushies, so I'm assuming.
> 
> I'm on my netbook right now so I can keep the big laptop fully charged for the adventure that will be sign-ups and CHAT tonight!!!!



Estimates on how many people show up to chat? I'm gonna say 'round 100.


----------



## aspen37

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone.  Have a great day.  I'm looking forward to hearing the show.



I want to say thank you for all of your hard work on getting Marty to come and speak!   





dpuck1998 said:


> Why did I picture a giddy 12 yo girl when I read that?
> 
> Hey Paul, your slip is showing
> 
> FWIW, My first kill....age 12....bunny rabbit....20 gauge single shot..



Was there anything left of that bunny? 

I am a lover and not a killer so I don't have a first kill age. I have shot plenty of guns I just don't kill things. 



WebmasterJohn said:


> Just want to add that the Seminar will most likely be much earlier in the morning on 12/11 than folks are speculating.
> 
> We have not secured the space with S/D yet but I want people to be able to get out by lunch time as I know lots of other stuff is planned - so I am thinking doors will most likely open at 8AM on 12/11 for the seminar - but don't hold me to that.
> 
> John



I wanted to say thank you for all of your hard work on DAP John!    
How in the world are you going to ever top this? 




chirurgeon said:


> I have had offers and I greatly appreciate them.  I do have another problem that I have already paid for another event from another  podcast on Friday afternoon in Epcot.  AND I am TRYING to save a couple of vacation days from this year toward my April trip.  AND YOU PEOPLE ARE NOT HELPING.    I am just going to keep my fingers crossed and hope the star align for me.  Or a certain Dr. shows up in my backyard in a blue police  box.
> 
> Kim



Lets see Kim Marty or a podcast taping?    


Paul did the podcast cheer you up?  I hope you are feeling better. I was in a bad mood yesterday, all is good today.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> I hope you're having a better day.  Your comment made me sad for you.



Yeah sorry about that. I went back and deleted the original post. The boards are no place for that type of thing. I had a moment of bad judgment.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah sorry about that. I went back and deleted the original post. The boards are no place for that type of thing. I had a moment of bad judgment.



No need to apologize!!


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah sorry about that. I went back and deleted the original post. The boards are no place for that type of thing. I had a moment of bad judgment.





dpuck1998 said:


> No need to apologize!!



Exactly what Don said.


----------



## aspen37

WebmasterJohn said:


> I can't even begin to tell you what I have in mind for PCC 2.0 - I'm afraid to even speak it out loud at home for fear Kevin's head might explode.
> 
> Let's just sat it will be A LOT of money for Dreams but all Disney Fans will absolutely freak out........





DisneyKevin said:


> I know what he's talking about and thinking about it makes it hard to breath.



What are you thinking of just buying the boat?


----------



## jeanigor

Launch minus 2 hours 58 minutes and counting......


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah sorry about that. I went back and deleted the original post. The boards are no place for that type of thing. I had a moment of bad judgment.




Don't apologize.  It just makes me sad that the events in your life have made it possible for you to say something like that.  I feel very blessed to have someone like you serving my country.


----------



## TXYankee

Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah sorry about that. I went back and deleted the original post. The boards are no place for that type of thing. I had a moment of bad judgment.





dpuck1998 said:


> No need to apologize!!





jeanigor said:


> Exactly what Don said.



Your among friends who are very proud of you.

And many of us have moments of bad judgement too!

We are blessed to have you protecting us.  Thank you.


----------



## Annette_VA

It's looking good for me to be able to come down Thursday instead of Friday! 

it's not a done deal yet but it's close!!  It helps that I made a fabulous dinner of chicken carbonera for dinner


----------



## Madi100

Annette_VA said:


> It's looking good for me to be able to come down Thursday instead of Friday!
> 
> it's not a done deal yet but it's close!!  It helps that I made a fabulous dinner of chicken carbonera for dinner



Yay!  I'm glad we are deciding to come down on Wednesday.  It sounds like rooms are hard to come by.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

AnneR said:


> OMG!
> 
> I missed all the major excitement today!
> 
> I am just finishing the podcast. I had to stop part way through to do my conference calls this afternoon. I had 3 call to do. See what happens when you crash and take a sick day.
> 
> I am so excited. I didn't get to hear Lee Cockrell on PCC 1.0 and now I get to not only hear him and Marty Sklar!
> 
> *I am not offering up the spare bed in my room right now - I think DD needs to try and change her schedule around and be at DAP on Friday and skip Monday.*
> 
> I am for sure going to be in chat tonight.


Have you decided to take Kaitlyn?


----------



## chickie

I am freaking out since I found out I have a meeting up at school at 7 CDT tonight! It's for the 5th grade graduation party planning, and I really want to be a part of it since Millie is our one and only. I might have to skip out early though, to get home, fight with my slow computer, get signed up for the TSM event and get into chat to chat about our awesome December events. What's a girl to do? 

Paul, I'm glad you're feeling better today. I'm sure all it took was a quick listen to the podcast this morning!

Jen, I'm so glad that Tonya had room for you for the extra night!

See everyone this evening (I hope)!


----------



## aspen37

k5jmh said:


> Um, Todd....








Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah sorry about that. I went back and deleted the original post. The boards are no place for that type of thing. I had a moment of bad judgment.



Thanks for the apology but we didn't need one. We all have bad days. We know this is not like you.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Signed up for DAP!!  Got my e-mail today!!  WooHoo!!!

Thanks, Guys!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah sorry about that. I went back and deleted the original post. The boards are no place for that type of thing. I had a moment of bad judgment.



That's the beauty of this group.  There really are no hard feelings amongst everyone.  All of us have had a moment of bad judgement, or had a bad day, or needed to vent, and everyone here is supportive.  That's why I love it here 

We're all just glad we have people like you and Kathy's husband and my brother and countless others close to us who are serving to protect us.


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah sorry about that. I went back and deleted the original post. The boards are no place for that type of thing. I had a moment of bad judgment.



We are here for you and each other in good moods and bad.. That's what family is for



Annette_VA said:


> It's looking good for me to be able to come down Thursday instead of Friday!
> 
> it's not a done deal yet but it's close!!  It helps that I made a fabulous dinner of chicken carbonera for dinner



  Yes another for Yea Haw Bob.. Annette arrive around 4:45, we maybe organizing a town car together...


----------



## Annette_VA

Renysmom said:


> Yes another for Yea Haw Bob.. Annette arrive around 4:45, we maybe organizing a town car together...



the flight I'd take would arrive around 9:30 am


----------



## lovethedon

Hate to be such a newb, but what are the activities at the TSM event on 12/12?  Hope to be able to go just to hear Marty Sklar on Friday.


----------



## Launchpad11B

lovethedon said:


> Hate to be such a newb, but what are the activities at the TSM event on 12/12?  Hope to be able to go just to hear Marty Sklar on Friday.



I don't have an answer to your question but your screen name is sure to get plenty of attention from some of the people on this board!


----------



## LMO429

lovethedon said:


> Hate to be such a newb, but what are the activities at the TSM event on 12/12?  Hope to be able to go just to hear Marty Sklar on Friday.



go to the first page of this thread for more details


----------



## kathrna

Paul, I'm glad today is a better day.  I didn't see your original post, but can only imagine what your day must have been like to have vented.  You don't seem a venter to me.  Comes with the territory, I suppose.  Thank you for your dedication to keeping our country safe and secure.  I'm sorry that your job comes with crappy days.  I'm sure more rotten than most of us have ever been through on our "rotten" days.  Thanks, man!


----------



## AnneR

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Have you decided to take Kaitlyn?



My oldest daughter is coming Friday night.

We are using a vacation day for our Halloween trip.  I can't figure how to make it work for Kaitlyn and if I bring her I have to bring the other.  That would rule out DATW.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> I don't have an answer to your question but your screen name is sure to get plenty of attention from some of the people on this board!



Who are these people you speak of I wonder??


----------



## scarlett873

Hey guys...what time is the YeeHaw Bob thing on Thursday?


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Hey guys...what time is the YeeHaw Bob thing on Thursday?



I'm not sure Brandie. We're picking Don up at the airport at 8:20 and heading straight over to POR. Should arrive by 9:00.


----------



## kathrna

All this excitement!!!  I even started my Christmas shopping on Amazon.


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm not sure Brandie. We're picking Don up at the airport at 8:20 and heading straight over to POR. Should arrive by 9:00.



Trying to decide what to do...I plan to call Airtran to see if they will change my flight so that I can arrive Thursday instead of Friday. Just not sure what arrival time I should choose...There's a 3:07pm arrival or a 7:22pm arrival...

Not sure what to do...I'm having a hard time justifying the extra costs for the seminar, but it is a once in a lifetime kind of thing...that's what is killing me...

What to do...what to do...


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> All this excitement!!!  I even started my Christmas shopping on Amazon.



Too funny!

Seriously I should start DD12 wants a itouch and DD15 wants a real good straightener.  Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Renysmom

I know what you mean Brandie.. 

Lucky I don't have to change my flight but the cost of the seminar has to be worked into the budget I already developed or it will be a no go being so close to Christmas


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Trying to decide what to do...I plan to call Airtran to see if they will change my flight so that I can arrive Thursday instead of Friday. Just not sure what arrival time I should choose...There's a 3:07pm arrival or a 7:22pm arrival...
> 
> Not sure what to do...I'm having a hard time justifying the extra costs for the seminar, but it is a once in a lifetime kind of thing...that's what is killing me...
> 
> What to do...what to do...



Probably the wrong group to ask.  We will tell you to change your flight.


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> Trying to decide what to do...I plan to call Airtran to see if they will change my flight so that I can arrive Thursday instead of Friday. Just not sure what arrival time I should choose...There's a 3:07pm arrival or a 7:22pm arrival...
> 
> Not sure what to do...I'm having a hard time justifying the extra costs for the seminar, but it is a once in a lifetime kind of thing...that's what is killing me...
> 
> What to do...what to do...



How about the 9:15 AM arrival?!!! That's the one I'm on. I'm not looking forward to getting up that early by any means, but more time is more time...


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> All this excitement!!!  I even started my Christmas shopping on Amazon.



I need to get going on my list and get shopping. Love Amazon! Bought the majority of my gifts from there last year. I plan on buying a few gifts in WDW, wrapping with the cute Disney bags, and shipping directly to the recipents.


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> How about the 9:15 AM arrival?!!! That's the one I'm on. I'm not looking forward to getting up that early by any means, but more time is more time...


That means a full day...an extra day of meals...possible park admission...

Ugh...I hate being unemployed...


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Too funny!
> 
> Seriously I should start DD12 wants a itouch and DD15 wants a real good straightener.  Shouldn't be too hard.



DS wants a Kindle.  I was afraid that the new lower price and new versions would sell out.  It's his Santa gift.  B/c I can't afford such things!


----------



## TXYankee

Chat is open


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> DS wants a Kindle.  I was afraid that the new lower price and new versions would sell out.  It's his Santa gift.  B/c I can't afford such things!



The running joke in our house is that Santa brings socks.

Now that the girls are older, I still like having Santa come.  He gets to be ther practical one.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Since they are opening the sign up to line up with chat, I wonder if this will be the most populated chat to date....




This will be the most populated chat for sure.
I am thinking I hope the servers don't crash.


----------



## scarlett873

If I can get Airtran to do it, I can take the flight that gets in at 7:22pm and that is the same fare that I had before, so it shouldn't cost me any extra...If I take the earlier flights, they'll cost me a lot of money...


----------



## kimisabella

That sounds like a good plan - you would still get in with plenty of time to go to Yeehaw Bob, I'm sure everyone will be there pretty late.


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Trying to decide what to do...I plan to call Airtran to see if they will change my flight so that I can arrive Thursday instead of Friday. Just not sure what arrival time I should choose...There's a 3:07pm arrival or a 7:22pm arrival...
> 
> Not sure what to do...I'm having a hard time justifying the extra costs for the seminar, but it is a once in a lifetime kind of thing...that's what is killing me...
> 
> What to do...what to do...



Life is short Brandie, go for it. Marty Sklar is as close to Disney royalty as we are going to get! If it was something frivolous like a TV or something else you could put off buying till later, I would say be smart and don't do it. But this is a once in a lifetime opportunity. Besides it will be better for the rest of us if you're there.


----------



## scarlett873

How long would it take, do you think, to get from the airport to POP via Magical Express? And what's the best way to get to POFQ?


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> If I can get Airtran to do it, I can take the flight that gets in at 7:22pm and that is the same fare that I had before, so it shouldn't cost me any extra...If I take the earlier flights, they'll cost me a lot of money...



Don't forget if Airtran has changed your flight time by as little as 15 mins you can have them move you to a different flight at no cost.


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> Trying to decide what to do...I plan to call Airtran to see if they will change my flight so that I can arrive Thursday instead of Friday. Just not sure what arrival time I should choose...There's a 3:07pm arrival or a 7:22pm arrival...
> 
> Not sure what to do...I'm having a hard time justifying the extra costs for the seminar, but it is a once in a lifetime kind of thing...that's what is killing me...
> 
> What to do...what to do...



The earlier you can arrive, the better!  



Dodie said:


> How about the 9:15 AM arrival?!!! That's the one I'm on. I'm not looking forward to getting up that early by any means, but more time is more time...



Dodie - are you arriving at 9:15am on Thursday?  If I switch my flight, that's about when I'll arrive


----------



## Annette_VA

cocowum said:


> Don't forget if Airtran has changed your flight time by as little as 15 mind you can have them move you to a different flight at no cost.



Seriously!?  Wow, I didn't know that!

They sent me an email a while back when they changed my flight time & I had to "approve" the new time.  Wonder if I did that, if I voided the option of moving flights?


----------



## scarlett873

cocowum said:


> Don't forget if Airtran has changed your flight time by as little as 15 mind you can have them move you to a different flight at no cost.


It's only been changed by 10 minutes so far...think they'll do it?


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> How long would it take, do you think, to get from the airport to POP via Magical Express? And what's the best way to get to POFQ?



1 Hour for ME to get to POP from MCO. Taxi or catch a ride to POR.


----------



## exwdwcm

that helps a lot- thank you!!  we will plan on being at the gate at 9pm then.     after the long wait and teasing, i'll take vague! I am just thrilled to get to partake in the event!





DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....this is going to be hard to explain.
> 
> We have someone (or someones) who will be walking people from the front gate to the party.
> 
> I expect this to begin at approximately at 9:00.
> 
> When all those waiting to get to the party have been escorted back into the park, this will end and no one will be admitted after that.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can not tell you when that will occur, as it will all depend on the number of people waiting, the number of people in each group etc.
> 
> I realize that my answer is vague....but there are too many variables to pin it down.


----------



## scarlett873

Annette_VA said:


> Seriously!?  Wow, I didn't know that!
> 
> They sent me an email a while back when they changed my flight time & I had to "approve" the new time.  Wonder if I did that, if I voided the option of moving flights?


They never notified me of my time change. Jen looked it up online for me today and I compared it to the original times on my confirmation. I was leaving at 7am and am now 7:10am...never would have known it either...


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> They never notified me of my time change. Jen looked it up online for me today and I compared it to the original times on my confirmation. I was leaving at 7am and am now 7:10am...never would have known it either...



My flight times have been changed about 3 or 4 times.  Only once did they email me.

My Friday flight has changed only by 1/2 an hour.  My Sunday flight, however, has changed 1 hour & 35 minutes.  

Have you called yet to see if they'll switch for you?


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> It's only been changed by 10 minutes so far...think they'll do it?



Call immediately!!!! Tell them the new time does not work for you. That's what I did last year, and it worked!  The first person will probably say no, just ask to speak to a supervisor. 


Yes, I am _that_ customer.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Hey guys...what time is the YeeHaw Bob thing on Thursday?



Yehaa Bob starts at 8:30.


----------



## Madi100

cocowum said:


> Call immediately!!!! Tell them the new time does not work for you. That's what I did last year, and it worked!  The first person will probably say no, just ask to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am _that_ customer.



Mine changed by just a few minutes, and I got changed to a different flight - no questions asked.


----------



## cocowum

Madi100 said:


> Mine changed by just a few minutes, and I got changed to a different flight - no questions asked.



I wasn't sure. Mine changed 15 mins, that's why I used that number.


----------



## scarlett873

Teehee...I called AirTran...I'm now on the 5:11pm departure out of Indy on the 10th! I'll arrive in Orlando around 7:20pm. 

The gal was skeptical when I told her that the new times just wouldn't work for me...She said leaving 10 minutes later won't work for you?  I said no...so she put me on the other flight with no change fees! I probably could have tried the earlier flight, but didn't want to push my luck...

When I hung up, Matthew called me a schemer...LOL


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Have fun in chat tonight everyone.  I just got home from a long day: work, dinner, Maggie (DD11  ) to tae kwon do.  I need/want to hang out with DW now.  So, no chat for me.  Hope everyone gets what they need tonight.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Teehee...I called AirTran...I'm now on the 5:11pm departure out of Indy on the 10th! I'll arrive in Orlando around 7:20pm.
> 
> The gal was skeptical when I told her that the new times just wouldn't work for me...She said leaving 10 minutes later won't work for you?  I said no...so she put me on the other flight with no change fees! I probably could have tried the earlier flight, but didn't want to push my luck...
> 
> When I hung up, Matthew called me a schemer...LOL




I would have said, Yup and proud of it.


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> Teehee...I called AirTran...I'm now on the 5:11pm departure out of Indy on the 10th! I'll arrive in Orlando around 7:20pm.
> 
> The gal was skeptical when I told her that the new times just wouldn't work for me...She said leaving 10 minutes later won't work for you?  I said no...so she put me on the other flight with no change fees! I probably could have tried the earlier flight, but didn't want to push my luck...
> 
> When I hung up, Matthew called me a schemer...LOL



Sweet!  I'm going to call in a bit.


----------



## DVCsince02

Annette_VA said:


> It's looking good for me to be able to come down Thursday instead of Friday!
> 
> it's not a done deal yet but it's close!!  It helps that I made a fabulous dinner of chicken carbonera for dinner



Tonya's room is gonna be packed!  Brandie just changed to Thurday night too!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> If I can get Airtran to do it, I can take the flight that gets in at 7:22pm and that is the same fare that I had before, so it shouldn't cost me any extra...If I take the earlier flights, they'll cost me a lot of money...





scarlett873 said:


> They never notified me of my time change. Jen looked it up online for me today and I compared it to the original times on my confirmation. I was leaving at 7am and am now 7:10am...never would have known it either...





scarlett873 said:


> Teehee...I called AirTran...I'm now on the 5:11pm departure out of Indy on the 10th! I'll arrive in Orlando around 7:20pm.
> 
> The gal was skeptical when I told her that the new times just wouldn't work for me...She said leaving 10 minutes later won't work for you?  I said no...so she put me on the other flight with no change fees! I probably could have tried the earlier flight, but didn't want to push my luck...
> 
> When I hung up, Matthew called me a schemer...LOL



Told ya so!


----------



## mikelan6

OK ... I sent in my application ... that was so exciting ... can't wait to meet you all in person!


----------



## mazdabug

Woohoo done. Now it is time to practice more on my WII.


----------



## Disneydonnam

I am so excited.  I just signed up for my first DAP.


----------



## Madi100

cocowum said:


> I wasn't sure. Mine changed 15 mins, that's why I used that number.




It's silly how they change flights and then they let you change them.  Too bad they don't just leave them alone.  But, in Brandie's case it's a good thing.


----------



## Renysmom

I am all ordered and ready to go.. when do we leave??


----------



## AnneR

So my drama continues

Orthopedist appointment is Friday Yea!

DD15 broke her glasses tonight so tomorrow is a run to the eye doctor


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> So my drama continues
> 
> Orthopedist appointment is Friday Yea!
> 
> DD15 broke her glasses tonight so tomorrow is a run to the eye doctor



 Anne... Just think how happy you will be in just a few days


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Teehee...I called AirTran...I'm now on the 5:11pm departure out of Indy on the 10th! I'll arrive in Orlando around 7:20pm.
> 
> The gal was skeptical when I told her that the new times just wouldn't work for me...She said leaving 10 minutes later won't work for you?  I said no...so she put me on the other flight with no change fees! I probably could have tried the earlier flight, but didn't want to push my luck...
> 
> When I hung up, Matthew called me a schemer...LOL



The way I look at it Air Tran changes flights all the time and don't think a thing of it.  If you want to change your flight, there is a fee.  If they want to change your flight, no big deal.  So, I say when it works for you, take advantage of it.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Anne... Just think how happy you will be in just a few days



You're not kidding.  I can't wait to leave real life for a while.


----------



## jen3003

All signed up!!!

Can't wait to meet everyone at DAP!!!


----------



## Madi100

AnneR said:


> So my drama continues
> 
> Orthopedist appointment is Friday Yea!
> 
> DD15 broke her glasses tonight so tomorrow is a run to the eye doctor



Sorry to hear this


----------



## DonaldTDuck

My buddy and I just got in!  At Disney, 25 bucks is practically free.


----------



## spaddy

I forgot my laptop at work today. No chat for me tonight. :-(

 I hope everyone is having a great time.


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> Teehee...I called AirTran...I'm now on the 5:11pm departure out of Indy on the 10th! I'll arrive in Orlando around 7:20pm.
> 
> The gal was skeptical when I told her that the new times just wouldn't work for me...She said leaving 10 minutes later won't work for you?  I said no...so she put me on the other flight with no change fees! I probably could have tried the earlier flight, but didn't want to push my luck...
> 
> When I hung up, Matthew called me a schemer...LOL


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> I hate to say this but I did not like the Cosmo slushie.  Blasphemy,  I know.





jeanigor said:


> Its okay. More for me.



Kim didn't like the tart taste of the cranberry juice. I love it! 



scarlett873 said:


> Hey guys...what time is the YeeHaw Bob thing on Thursday?



Three beers in! 



spaddy said:


> I forgot my laptop at work today. No chat for me tonight. :-(
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great time.



Hi Anne. I hope that laptop was locked up.


----------



## disneyfreak71

I was wondering and could not find it listed here what exactly will be happening at the Party from 9-12? 

Also, we have an ADR and Cali Grill for 730. Do you think there is any chance we could make it to the party?

Thanks


----------



## BridetobeDisney

DisneyKevin said:


> There are a limited number of seats available for the seminar based on the capacity of the venue.
> 
> As guests sign up for the party, they are being asked if they are interested in attending the seminar.
> 
> Those that have signed up for the party and said yes to being interested in attending the seminar will be the first guests to receive invitations.
> 
> If there are spaces available after those guests have replied and signed up, we will open the available space.
> 
> As we do not have the venue "nailed down" yet....it is impossible to know the number of available seats.
> 
> Hope that helps.




Thanks Kevin for letting me know. I'm just going to stay positive and hope there is an extra opening to the seminar after everyone signs up so that I can go too. I would be going to the party but that is our check out day. My husband works for Coca Cola and has to work Sunday Dec. 13 to place orders for the week. =( 

It's wonderful what ya'll are doing for all the DISers and making the events so affordable too. Thanks for everything ya'll do!!


----------



## Annette_VA

Alicia - I could kiss you!!  I just called AirTran and they changed my flight, no questions asked!  No change fee, no nothing!

I'm now arriving around 9:15am on Thursday


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Kim didn't like the tart taste of the cranberry juice. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Three beers in!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anne. I hope that laptop was locked up.





Only family to blame if it goes missing. I doubt they could find my laptop in my messy office. 


I love the tartness of cranberry. I hope to try the slushy in december.


----------



## cocowum

Annette_VA said:


> Alicia - I could kiss you!!  I just called AirTran and they changed my flight, no questions asked!  No change fee, no nothing!
> 
> I'm now arriving around 9:15am on Thursday



       

Glad I could help.


----------



## 3guysandagal

disneyfreak71 said:


> I was wondering and could not find it listed here what exactly will be happening at the Party from 9-12?
> 
> Also, we have an ADR and Cali Grill for 730. Do you think there is any chance we could make it to the party?
> 
> Thanks



Check the first post of this thread for the menu.
We will have total access to Toy Story Mania from 9-12.
You will need to be at the main gate of DHS between 8 and 9 that night to get in so eat fast!
Cali Grille can be done anytime, this party can't.
Hope you can make it!


----------



## 3guysandagal

HEY!!!


Our tickers are back!!


----------



## HoopyMan

DAP...Here I come... I can already taste the Mini Corn Dogs!!


----------



## scarlett873

Night!


----------



## shellyminnie

Tickers are back!! I need to go fix mine!!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again too, Kat!



Congrats on get the 2000th post babe!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> *I changed my flight!!!!  I'm staying with Tonya!!!!  I am sooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!*



Oh yeah the party is on!


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> Glad to see everyone here is still hopping with excitement..
> 
> I spent the afternoon on the phone with Disney Dining trying to get ADR's for a co-worker who just booked the first week of December and wants all the top places LOL...
> 
> So far I got her a few, told her I would work on more for her tomorrow and showed her how to do it on line.  She doesn't understand why they would give her free dining and not let her eat where she wants..




Tell her if she wanted her pick of places she needed to book back at the begining of September.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Hey guys...what time is the YeeHaw Bob thing on Thursday?



I think it starts at 9pm.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> The running joke in our house is that Santa brings socks.
> 
> Now that the girls are older, I still like having Santa come.  He gets to be ther practical one.




I am like that as well!
The way I figure it why should santa get the credit for a really expensive gift.
Kenny wants a netbook for christmas. 
He also wants to become a diser.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> How long would it take, do you think, to get from the airport to POP via Magical Express? And what's the best way to get to POFQ?



I wouldn't take magical express.
Also Yeehaw Bob is at POR, not POFQ.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Teehee...I called AirTran...I'm now on the 5:11pm departure out of Indy on the 10th! I'll arrive in Orlando around 7:20pm.
> 
> The gal was skeptical when I told her that the new times just wouldn't work for me...She said leaving 10 minutes later won't work for you?  I said no...so she put me on the other flight with no change fees! I probably could have tried the earlier flight, but didn't want to push my luck...
> 
> When I hung up, Matthew called me a schemer...LOL


----------



## katscradle

Disneydonnam said:


> I am so excited.  I just signed up for my first DAP.




Congrats and welcome to the madness!


----------



## katscradle

DonaldTDuck said:


> My buddy and I just got in!  At Disney, 25 bucks is practically free.




Congrats! Welcome!


----------



## JuneChickie

I just signed up too , I can't wait ,, yey yey yey


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning!

Chat was fun last night, a little crazy at times.   for all those that got signed up for TSM Party last night.

Hoping everyone got their flights changed so they could be there for Friday.

Are we getting a little excited?

The weatherman is back this morning, I guess he learned his lesson because he has a good forecast for today - sunshine and mid 70's.

I am going to have another day where I will not be posting much on the boards - at least once I get to work.  Going in late so that I can drive DD12 to school this morning, then I have back to back meetings until I need to leave to pick DD12 up at school.  Running to get DD15 glasses fixed/replaced.

So, I will be thinking about you all today.

My next trip to the world is in 7 days.

My personal DAP countdown is 49 days.  

Doesn't it feel a lot closer now that we have dropped a decade?

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Renysmom

Annette_VA said:


> Alicia - I could kiss you!!  I just called AirTran and they changed my flight, no questions asked!  No change fee, no nothing!
> 
> I'm now arriving around 9:15am on Thursday



Almost 24 hours more of fun!!



3guysandagal said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> 
> Our tickers are back!!



Finally, I really missed seeing them..



HoopyMan said:


> DAP...Here I come... I can already taste the Mini Corn Dogs!!



Welcome to the madness



katscradle said:


> Tell her if she wanted her pick of places she needed to book back at the begining of September.



I tried to explain but you know how that goes.. I will try again later today to see what I can do.


Hope everyone has a wonderful day..


----------



## scarlett873

katscradle said:


> I wouldn't take magical express.
> Also Yeehaw Bob is at POR, not POFQ.



Thanks Katherine! For some reason I kept thinking POFQ...

I kinda have to take ME unless I find employment by then. If I do, then I'll get a rental car...


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning peeps. 

Fun night last night with signups. Taking dad this morning for the start of his cateract procedures. Today is measurements in one office and a pre-op physical in another. In between he'll probably want me to take hime to Dunkin Donuts. 

See you a bit later today.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Fun night last night with signups. Taking dad this morning for the start of his cateract procedures. Today is measurements in one office and a pre-op physical in another. In between he'll probably want me to take hime to Dunkin Donuts.
> 
> See you a bit later today.



Mornin' George. Good luck with your Dad today.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I am like that as well!
> The way I figure it why should santa get the credit for a really expensive gift.
> Kenny wants a netbook for christmas.
> He also wants to become a diser.



The family that DIS'es together, stays together....


----------



## jeanigor

HoopyMan said:


> DAP...Here I come... I can already taste the Mini Corn Dogs!!



Glad you can make it Joel!



katscradle said:


> I think it starts at 9pm.



My notes say 8:30.



JuneChickie said:


> I just signed up too , I can't wait ,, yey yey yey



Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Fun night last night with signups. Taking dad this morning for the start of his cateract procedures. Today is measurements in one office and a pre-op physical in another. In between he'll probably want me to take hime to Dunkin Donuts.
> 
> See you a bit later today.



Morning, George!  Mind bringin' back some Dunkin' for us? BTW, you are a good son.


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!!

I soooo missed being in chat last night! I was there but I wasn't there if you know what I mean. I hope everyone was able to get into TSM!! It's going to be blast!!

Today consists of enjoying the day as it will be the last day that I'm home before I go back to work on Monday!!!

I also have to pack. I will be dogsitting in Sanford this weekend!! More DAP money!!

Now, I'm off to go fix my tickers


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Morning!!
> 
> I soooo missed being in chat last night! I was there but I wasn't there if you know what I mean. I hope everyone was able to get into TSM!! It's going to be blast!!
> 
> Today consists of enjoying the day as it will be the last day that I'm home before I go back to work on Monday!!!
> 
> I also have to pack. I will be dogsitting in Sanford this weekend!! More DAP money!!
> 
> Now, I'm off to go fix my tickers



Morning Shelly! Congrats on your job.


----------



## AnneR

Everyone's Tickers are back!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning Shelly! Congrats on your job.



Thanks Paul! 

It's only temporary but it's better than nothing!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Everyone's Tickers are back!



It is so very nice to see them all once again....

And I can get excited about the countdown for sure  guess I am a tad to reliant upon technology.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> It is so very nice to see them all once again....
> 
> And I can get excited about the countdown for sure  guess I am a tad to reliant upon technology.



I've been totally confused without them.

Doesn't 48/49 seem so much closer than 50?


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Thanks Paul!
> 
> It's only temporary but it's better than nothing!



Exactly. I have a friend that signed up for that up here. Looks fun, kinda wish I could do it.

Now where are these new tickers???


----------



## Annette_VA

Yay for the tickers being back!  And now that I'm going down a day earlier, I'm under 50!  Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> I've been totally confused without them.
> 
> Doesn't 48/49 seem so much closer than 50?



Yeah, but just wait till they get to 30. That means kick in high gear as far as Christmas shopping, wrapping, cards, decorating, baking.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Exactly. I have a friend that signed up for that up here. Looks fun, kinda wish I could do it.
> 
> Now where are these new tickers???



They're coming, they're coming . .  Geesh!!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Yeah, but just wait till they get to 30. That means kick in high gear as far as Christmas shopping, wrapping, cards, decorating, baking.



I'm gonna have to get organized

I am looking at a trip to New Orleans mid November (tentative) for work, we have our annual fundraiser Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving Day that my family does a lot of volunteer work for including race day - have to be there at 5:30am, Thanksgiving is at my house this year and DAP, all before Christmas.

Okay thinking about all this made me tired.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I'm gonna have to get organized
> 
> I am looking at a trip to New Orleans mid November (tentative) for work, we have our annual fundraiser Turkey Trot on Thanksgiving Day that my family does a lot of volunteer work for including race day - have to be there at 5:30am, Thanksgiving is at my house this year and DAP, all before Christmas.
> 
> Okay thinking about all this made me tired.



Yikes. I haven't even thought about Turkey Day...wonder which sister is taking it this year.  Guess I will ask my step mom tonight.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Yikes. I haven't even thought about Turkey Day...wonder which sister is taking it this year.  Guess I will ask my step mom tonight.



It's a competition in my family over who gets to host it.  Go figure!

I am always required to make the green beans (sauted with garlic), sweet potato casserole and pumpkin pie.

It was my girls desire to host this year.  They called it in July!  I am looking forward to not having to drive when they day is over.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> It's a competition in my family over who gets to host it.  Go figure!
> 
> I am always required to make the green beans (sauted with garlic), sweet potato casserole and pumpkin pie.
> 
> It was my girls desire to host this year.  They called it in July!  I am looking forward to not having to drive when they day is over.



I love Thanksgiving. It's my favorite holiday. Everyone comes together, shares wonderful food, and talks. No worry about presents. Or attending services. Or will the rain ruin the plans. Yeah cooking and clean up is a bear; however, we all pitch in so it isn't quite so bad.

FWIW, my step sister makes some rockin' sweet potatoes with caramelized pecans on top. (Okay now I am drooling....)


----------



## AnneR

Just earned a couple more gray hairs!

No wonder I try to leave before the bus comes in the morning.  I don't have to know what DD12 is up to.   DD12 disappeared.  She is on crutches but she disappeared.  I am looking all over the house for her.  Where is she?  She is with DD15 saying goodbye at the bus stop

All I could think of was that poor mother in Florida whose 7 year old daughter disappeared and they just found her body in the landfill


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Now where are these new tickers???



They're up!!!

And I found out something interesting. It won't let you make 2 tickers for different events on the same day.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I love Thanksgiving. It's my favorite holiday. Everyone comes together, shares wonderful food, and talks. No worry about presents. Or attending services. Or will the rain ruin the plans. Yeah cooking and clean up is a bear; however, we all pitch in so it isn't quite so bad.
> 
> FWIW, my step sister makes some rockin' sweet potatoes with caramelized pecans on top. (Okay now I am drooling....)



I would love to put pecans on top but kids - what can I say they think nuts are foreign objects.


----------



## AnneR

I have to leave you all to your own devices today.  I doubt seriously if I will have the chance to check in through out the day.

I am hoping people are still feeling chatty this evening.  It is hard to spend the day with people who think you have lost your marbles over Disney.  They just don't understand how excited I am about DAP.

Off to the nightmare parking lot at the middle school


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> And I found out something interesting. It won't let you make 2 tickers for different events on the same day.



That is odd. Wonder why....


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I would love to put pecans on top but kids - what can I say they think nuts are foreign objects.



Nuts are tasty. Pecans, walnuts, peanuts, hazelnuts, Brazil nuts, macadamias, chestnuts, almonds. MMMmmmm.



AnneR said:


> I have to leave you all to your own devices today.  I doubt seriously if I will have the chance to check in through out the day.



I won't be here tonight. Dinner with my step mom. She lives two counties over. Quite the hike as there is no good way to get there from my house.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Fun night last night with signups. Taking dad this morning for the start of his cateract procedures. Today is measurements in one office and a pre-op physical in another. In between he'll probably want me to take hime to Dunkin Donuts.
> 
> See you a bit later today.




Good luck today with your dad George. 



All this thanksgiving talk is making me hungry. I am still trying to make it through halloween.


----------



## scarlett873

I have no idea what's happening on Thanksgiving yet...haven't even thought about it!

Fixed my ticker! Only added a few hours to it, but it's still one day sooner than before!


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> I have no idea what's happening on Thanksgiving yet...haven't even thought about it!
> 
> Fixed my ticker! Only added a few hours to it, but it's still one day sooner than before!


----------



## shellyminnie

My Thanksgiving will be spent at Fulton's!!

My Grandparents, who usually does Thanksgiving, with be in Ft. Worth with my Aunt, my parents are going camping, I'm dogsitting in Sanford that week, so I decided to go to Disney!!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> My Thanksgiving will be spent at Fulton's!!
> 
> My Grandparents, who usually does Thanksgiving, with be in Ft. Worth with my Aunt, my parents are going camping, I'm dogsitting in Sanford that week, so I decided to go to Disney!!



I think that's a way to spend Thanksgiving. In middle school I spent Thanksgiving in the World. I think we ate at Dixie Landings.


----------



## Annette_VA

shellyminnie said:


> My Thanksgiving will be spent at Fulton's!!
> 
> My Grandparents, who usually does Thanksgiving, with be in Ft. Worth with my Aunt, my parents are going camping, I'm dogsitting in Sanford that week, so I decided to go to Disney!!



Nice!!

We'll be at my brother-in-law's.  He makes the best deep fried turkey.  Yum!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.   My whole family got signed up for DAP TSM party last night.   Hi cuz   I dont know your screen name.  But we will have all 10 of us there!!


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> Our tickers are back!!



Speaking of tickers, since I changed my trip to arrive on Thursday, now mine is right and Brandie's is wrong.  

ETA - You fixed it while I was typing.  LOL!



scarlett873 said:


> Thanks Katherine! For some reason I kept thinking POFQ...
> 
> I kinda have to take ME unless I find employment by then. If I do, then I'll get a rental car...



You have lots of company while you wait.



katscradle said:


> I am like that as well!
> The way I figure it why should santa get the credit for a really expensive gift.
> Kenny wants a netbook for christmas.
> He also wants to become a diser.



Emma (6) and Ethan (3) both want computers.  I'm thinking netbooks for both.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Speaking of tickers, since I changed my trip to arrive on Thursday, now mine is right and Brandie's is wrong.
> 
> ETA - You fixed it while I was typing.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> You have lots of company while you wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Emma (6) and Ethan (3) both want computers.  I'm thinking netbooks for both.  Anyone have any suggestions?




Mornin' Jen! Sorry about last night!  LOL!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' Jen! Sorry about last night!  LOL!!



Paybacks......


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Paybacks......



I definately owe you one!! It was pretty funny though!


----------



## wildfan1473

shellyminnie said:


> My Thanksgiving will be spent at Fulton's!!
> 
> My Grandparents, who usually does Thanksgiving, with be in Ft. Worth with my Aunt, my parents are going camping, I'm dogsitting in Sanford that week, so I decided to go to Disney!!



That sounds like fun!  DH's aunt & uncle host Thanksgiving here.  On the one hand, it's nice because we always know where it's at and what to bring, we never have to worry about it.  On the other hand, we always know we're getting dry, overcooked turkey


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> I definately owe you one!! It was pretty funny though!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> I definately owe you one!! It was pretty funny though!



Missed ya in chat!  Didn't get home till after 10.  What did you do to get into trouble?


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' Jen! Sorry about last night!  LOL!!


What did I miss last night?


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Fun night last night with signups. Taking dad this morning for the start of his cateract procedures. Today is measurements in one office and a pre-op physical in another. In between he'll probably want me to take hime to Dunkin Donuts.
> 
> See you a bit later today.



Prayers for your dad George.. Keep us updated



AnneR said:


> Everyone's Tickers are back!



They are gone again 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning everyone.   My whole family got signed up for DAP TSM party last night.   Hi cuz   I dont know your screen name.  But we will have all 10 of us there!!



Liz.. Can't wait to meet you in person


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> I love Thanksgiving. It's my favorite holiday. Everyone comes together, shares wonderful food, and talks. No worry about presents. Or attending services. Or will the rain ruin the plans. Yeah cooking and clean up is a bear; however, we all pitch in so it isn't quite so bad.
> 
> FWIW, my step sister makes some rockin' sweet potatoes with caramelized pecans on top. (Okay now I am drooling....)



I love Thanksgiving too, I have a similar recipe for sweet potatoes.  I put a streusel on the top of the mashed sweet potatoes, like a crumb cake topping w/lots of pecans/walnuts in it.  When it bakes it gets hard and caramelizes and it's so good.


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> They are gone again



They are still here for me...



kimisabella said:


> I love Thanksgiving too, I have a similar recipe for sweet potatoes.  I put a streusel on the top of the mashed sweet potatoes, like a crumb cake topping w/lots of pecans/walnuts in it.  When it bakes it gets hard and caramelizes and it's so good.



Note to self: Don't start talking about food before breakfast....ready to gnaw off someone's arm....


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Emma (6) and Ethan (3) both want computers.  I'm thinking netbooks for both.  Anyone have any suggestions?



Vinny bought himself one this past weekend - it's really small, like 7 inches, he said he bought it  so we can take it when we travel and not lug around the laptop....yeah, right....

I saw some advertised in the sunday paper for less than $200.  Don't know how good they are, but, if they are for the kids, they don't need  a lot of fancy stuff.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Missed ya in chat!  Didn't get home till after 10.  What did you do to get into trouble?





scarlett873 said:


> What did I miss last night?



PM is on the way.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Here is one additional guess as to the room.  This room has rear Projection available and can seat 300.  Will hold 475 w/ Standing room.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Fun night last night with signups. Taking dad this morning for the start of his cateract procedures. Today is measurements in one office and a pre-op physical in another. In between he'll probably want me to take hime to Dunkin Donuts.
> 
> See you a bit later today.


Hope all goes well for your Dad George.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> They are still here for me...
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: Don't start talking about food before breakfast....ready to gnaw off someone's arm....



Really Todd.  Weird cause I can't see any of them and even Construction Mickey is gone...


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Really Todd.  Weird cause I can't see any of them and even Construction Mickey is gone...



Do you have signatures turned off? I know sometimes they just disappear for a while only on my computer, but later in the day return.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> Vinny bought himself one this past weekend - it's really small, like 7 inches, he said he bought it  so we can take it when we travel and not lug around the laptop....yeah, right....
> 
> I saw some advertised in the sunday paper for less than $200.  Don't know how good they are, but, if they are for the kids, they don't need  a lot of fancy stuff.



My Inlaws bought my oldest a Disney Laptop for xmas.  We do xmas with them on thanksgiving since they leave for florida.  I checked it out and it seems like a nice laptop for the money.  It has a Solid State Drive (no moving parts) so it is more accident proof.  Lots of parental controls and monitoring built in.  I'm not ready to give one to my younger kids yet, but I thought my 10 yo could handle one now as long as I can lock it down and monitor it.  Kids can get into a lot of trouble in a hurry online if they aren't careful.  I see it often....almost daily.


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Missed ya in chat!  Didn't get home till after 10.  What did you do to get into trouble?





scarlett873 said:


> What did I miss last night?



I missed it too!!


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone! Fun stressing with you in chat until we all got signed up last night!

Looks like countdowns are back.  I hope mine show up when I hit the submit button for this post.

Happy Thursday all.  It's dead here at work because 1) lots of people are sick, 2) this Thursday-Friday is fall break for a lot of schools around here.  I honestly think I may be here by myself on my half of the floor tomorrow. (No kids=covering for fall break for those who do.)


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> I love Thanksgiving. It's my favorite holiday. Everyone comes together, shares wonderful food, and talks. No worry about presents. Or attending services. Or will the rain ruin the plans. Yeah cooking and clean up is a bear; however, we all pitch in so it isn't quite so bad.



I second this! AND this year it just means we are that much closer to DAP!  

Good morning everyone. Glad those that needed to sign up last night were successful. Also I am happy for DAP'ers that changed their flights with no additional fees. WTG!


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> I think it starts at 9pm.



Yeehaa Bob starts performing at 8:30.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone! Fun stressing with you in chat until we all got signed up last night!
> 
> Looks like countdowns are back.  I hope mine show up when I hit the submit button for this post.
> 
> Happy Thursday all.  It's dead here at work because 1) lots of people are sick, 2) this Thursday-Friday is fall break for a lot of schools around here.  I honestly think I may be here by myself on my half of the floor tomorrow. (No kids=covering for fall break for those who do.)



Mornin' Dodie!


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone! Fun stressing with you in chat until we all got signed up last night!
> 
> Looks like countdowns are back.  I hope mine show up when I hit the submit button for this post.
> 
> Happy Thursday all.  It's dead here at work because 1) lots of people are sick, 2) this Thursday-Friday is fall break for a lot of schools around here.  I honestly think I may be here by myself on my half of the floor tomorrow. (No kids=covering for fall break for those who do.)



We are off this entire week, except monday, for illness at the schools.  Wife called and two of my kids are now sick, guess two days off didn't keep it away from them.


----------



## ADP

Morning Peeps!  

Chat was fun last night.  A pretty good crowd as expected. 

Who is going to have the Red Bull and Monster Energy drinks in their room(s) for DAP?  No sleepy at DAP!!!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> We are off this entire week, except monday, for illness at the schools.  Wife called and two of my kids are now sick, guess two days off didn't keep it away from them.


Hope they are okay...Have they confirmed it to be flu illnesses throught the system?


----------



## kab407

ADP said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Chat was fun last night.  A pretty good crowd as expected.
> 
> Who is going to have the Red Bull and Monster Energy drinks in their room(s) for DAP?  No sleepy at DAP!!!



Pretty much like PCC 1.0?   There wasn't too much sleeping going on there either.


----------



## scarlett873

Jen and I are conveniently located near Sweet Tea Heaven during DAP...


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Fun night last night with signups. Taking dad this morning for the start of his cateract procedures. Today is measurements in one office and a pre-op physical in another. In between he'll probably want me to take hime to Dunkin Donuts.
> 
> See you a bit later today.



Have a good day!
Have a donut for me will ya!


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Pretty much like PCC 1.0?   There wasn't too much sleeping going on there either.



Sorry to have kept you out of your room so frequently. But somethings are just better done without your children/step-children around.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Sorry to have kept you out of your room so frequently. But somethings are just better done without your children/step-children around.



Um . . .need the eye poking stick!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> The family that DIS'es together, stays together....



Kenny is a special child with a heart of gold! 
However is reading and spelling are below where it should be.
He is improving with the help of a tutor.
We have told him when his spelling and reading come up to where they should be we will register him on the boards.
Until then I am afraid if he goes on the teen boards he will be teased.
His tutor says he should be up to grade level by next summer.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Glad you can make it Joel!
> 
> 
> 
> My notes say 8:30.
> 
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!!



Your right I checked! 
Thank you!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Just earned a couple more gray hairs!
> 
> No wonder I try to leave before the bus comes in the morning.  I don't have to know what DD12 is up to.   DD12 disappeared.  She is on crutches but she disappeared.  I am looking all over the house for her.  Where is she?  She is with DD15 saying goodbye at the bus stop
> 
> All I could think of was that poor mother in Florida whose 7 year old daughter disappeared and they just found her body in the landfill



Yikes, Anne!   How scary.  Talk about stomach in your throat moment.  I'm glad that you found her.




DVCsince02 said:


> My 6 year old wants a computer too.  Sheesh!  Shoot for the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> wildfan1473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like fun!  DH's aunt & uncle host Thanksgiving here.  On the one hand, it's nice because we always know where it's at and what to bring, we never have to worry about it.  On the other hand, we always know we're getting dry, overcooked turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that the turkey will be dry.  We'll be CA w/family.  My divorced parents are even getting together to cook just because we're coming.
> 
> 
> 
> kimisabella said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Thanksgiving too, I have a similar recipe for sweet potatoes.  I put a streusel on the top of the mashed sweet potatoes, like a crumb cake topping w/lots of pecans/walnuts in it.  When it bakes it gets hard and caramelizes and it's so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Andrea, you always have rockin' recipes.  That sounds delish!
> 
> 
> 
> dpuck1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Inlaws bought my oldest a Disney Laptop for xmas.  We do xmas with them on thanksgiving since they leave for florida.  I checked it out and it seems like a nice laptop for the money.  It has a Solid State Drive (no moving parts) so it is more accident proof.  Lots of parental controls and monitoring built in.  I'm not ready to give one to my younger kids yet, but I thought my 10 yo could handle one now as long as I can lock it down and monitor it.  Kids can get into a lot of trouble in a hurry online if they aren't careful.  I see it often....almost daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been looking at this one.
Click to expand...


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Kenny is a special child with a heart of gold!
> However is reading and spelling are below where it should be.
> He is improving with the help of a tutor.
> We have told him when his spelling and reading come up to where they should be we will register him on the boards.
> Until then I am afraid if he goes on the teen boards he will be teased.
> His tutor says he should be up to grade level by next summer.



It sounds like he's working very hard.  Good for him!  That will be a nice reward, to get on the boards.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Speaking of tickers, since I changed my trip to arrive on Thursday, now mine is right and Brandie's is wrong.
> 
> ETA - You fixed it while I was typing.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> You have lots of company while you wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Emma (6) and Ethan (3) both want computers.  I'm thinking netbooks for both.  Anyone have any suggestions?



I have the Acer, and I really like it.
When I asked about the different ones st the store.
I was told the Acer is a better quality, but some other have a long life battery.
I would take qaulity over battery life anyday.
Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## Disneydonnam

katscradle said:


> Congrats and welcome to the madness!



Thank You.  I am getting so excited. I am surprising my husband with this.


----------



## kathrna

HOLY COW!  I just saw my ticker!  Only 29 days 'til Disneyland and the Grand Californian!!


----------



## kimisabella

kathrna said:


> Andrea, you always have rockin' recipes.  That sounds delish!



I know, that's my problem.. I have too many good fattening recipes


----------



## jeanigor

Seems only appropriate that we were discussing nuts early...DP says:

"October 22 is National Nut Day."

What's YOUR favorite nut?


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Seems only appropriate that we were discussing nuts early...DP says:
> 
> "October 22 is National Nut Day."
> 
> What's YOUR favorite nut?



Duh...my computerNUT friends!


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Seems only appropriate that we were discussing nuts early...DP says:
> 
> "October 22 is National Nut Day."
> 
> What's YOUR favorite nut?



I LOVE cashews!  You can tell I've been in the party mix b/c all the cashews are gone.  I'm trying to get into walnuts (HELP I'M IN A NUT!) b/c they are high in Omega-3s.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> It sounds like he's working very hard.  Good for him!  That will be a nice reward, to get on the boards.




In the last year he has gone up almost 3 grade levels.
He needs to be at a grade 7 level by June 2010.
Right now he is at a 4-5 level, so I know he can do it.
He was a child desparate to learn and the school and teachers were doing nothing to help him.
His special ed. teacher who is the head of the special ed dept. said
Kenny has no retention so til he get's some he is unteachable.
Well I guess you know this did not go over well with me.
I lost it and told her she was no better than my 14 year old babysitter, in fact my babysitter was better b/c at least she would attempt to help him read.
I told her the school would be treated as a daycare for my children from now on and I would take take of their education.
Then we went had him acessed and started with a tutor.
Sorry for the vent.
It just gets to me that the schools up here can get away with this.


----------



## katscradle

Disneydonnam said:


> Thank You.  I am getting so excited. I am surprising my husband with this.




That's going to be quite a surprize! WOW!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Seems only appropriate that we were discussing nuts early...DP says:
> 
> "October 22 is National Nut Day."
> 
> What's YOUR favorite nut?




Happy Nut Day!

Almonds or macadamion!


----------



## katscradle

150?


----------



## katscradle

Well how about now?


----------



## DVCsince02

150 - woot!


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> In the last year he has gone up almost 3 grade levels.
> He needs to be at a grade 7 level by June 2010.
> Right now he is at a 4-5 level, so I know he can do it.
> He was a child desparate to learn and the school and teachers were doing nothing to help him.
> His special ed. teacher who is the head of the special ed dept. said
> Kenny has no retention so til he get's some he is unteachable.
> Well I guess you know this did not go over well with me.
> I lost it and told her she was no better than my 14 year old babysitter, in fact my babysitter was better b/c at least she would attempt to help him read.
> I told her the school would be treated as a daycare for my children from now on and I would take take of their education.
> Then we went had him acessed and started with a tutor.
> Sorry for the vent.
> It just gets to me that the schools up here can get away with this.




I'm sorry to hear this.  I get frustrated with our school, because the parents make too much money, which means we are not a Title 1 school.  This means that there is special education programs we don't get.  I go in and work with the kids that don't have IEPs, but need help with learning.  In other schools this is a paid position.  In ours, there is no funding.

It sounds like he is doing great, though!  Way to be a good mom and get him help.


----------



## katscradle

O.K. I am going for a nap now!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> 150 - woot!


Sneak attack...


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Sorry to have kept you out of your room so frequently. But somethings are just better done without your children/step-children around.



LOL! This is how kab407 finally earned her tag fairy tag, is it not? 

Jennifer/Brandie - Are there any thoughts of trying to push back the Fulton's lunch reservation a bit or do we assume that's completely not do-able?


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> O.K. I am going for a nap now!



Good nap!


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> HOLY COW!  I just saw my ticker!  Only 29 days 'til Disneyland and the Grand Californian!!







Disneydonnam said:


> Thank You.  I am getting so excited. I am surprising my husband with this.



What a fantastic surprise!  Welcome to our madness!  



katscradle said:


> In the last year he has gone up almost 3 grade levels.
> He needs to be at a grade 7 level by June 2010.
> Right now he is at a 4-5 level, so I know he can do it.
> He was a child desparate to learn and the school and teachers were doing nothing to help him.
> His special ed. teacher who is the head of the special ed dept. said
> Kenny has no retention so til he get's some he is unteachable.
> Well I guess you know this did not go over well with me.
> I lost it and told her she was no better than my 14 year old babysitter, in fact my babysitter was better b/c at least she would attempt to help him read.
> I told her the school would be treated as a daycare for my children from now on and I would take take of their education.
> Then we went had him acessed and started with a tutor.
> Sorry for the vent.
> It just gets to me that the schools up here can get away with this.



I'm sorry you went through so much trouble with the school, but I am also glad he is getting the help he needs.


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> LOL! This is how kab407 finally earned her tag fairy tag, is it not?
> 
> Jennifer/Brandie - Are there any thoughts of trying to push back the Fulton's lunch reservation a bit or do we assume that's completely not do-able?



We have discussed, but are waiting for the times to be released.  Details to follow.


----------



## wildfan1473

Hmm, Kelly's right, tickers are missing again....

Did I mention I'm avoiding doing housework?  I'm bored....but I have so much to do!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this.  I get frustrated with our school, because the parents make too much money, which means we are not a Title 1 school.  This means that there is special education programs we don't get.  I go in and work with the kids that don't have IEPs, but need help with learning.  In other schools this is a paid position.  In ours, there is no funding.
> 
> It sounds like he is doing great, though!  Way to be a good mom and get him help.




That's great that you are doing this!
It sucks that your school can't get the funding for the children who need it.
Up here the more children that are identified the more money the school gets.
This makes me mad!
The identification rate at this school is 3 out of every 5 children.
If a child has been identified it limits their post secondary education choices.
I was called in b/c they wanted to identify Johnny as well.
When I asked why, they said it was his language.
"He talks like an american"
Well I let them have it for this.
I told them that the last I looked having an accent was not a language deficit.
The school really doesn't like me, b/c I don't just go along with all their stupid ideas.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> 150 - woot!



Congrats Jen!


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> "He talks like an american"


----------



## Launchpad11B

150 pages!!


----------



## Dodie

Actual registration question for those who registered last night....

Did everybody just get the one e-mail saying that the registration was RECEIVED? I just noticed that it said there'd be a *second e-mail *once the registration was CONFIRMED.  I'm assuming that will come today/later, but then I started to worry that maybe others received that second e-mail immediately.

Thanks.  Back to the frivolity now.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> That's great that you are doing this!
> It sucks that your school can't get the funding for the children who need it.
> Up here the more children that are identified the more money the school gets.
> This makes me mad!
> The identification rate at this school is 3 out of every 5 children.
> If a child has been identified it limits their post secondary education choices.
> I was called in b/c they wanted to identify Johnny as well.
> When I asked why, they said it was his language.
> "He talks like an american"
> Well I let them have it for this.
> I told them that the last I looked having an accent was not a language deficit.
> The school really doesn't like me, b/c I don't just go along with all their stupid ideas.




That's just crazy.  If he talks like an American doesn't that make him smarter???   Way to fight for your kids.  You're doing good!


----------



## mikelan6

Dodie said:


> Actual registration question for those who registered last night....
> 
> Did everybody just get the one e-mail saying that the registration was RECEIVED? I just noticed that it said there'd be a *second e-mail *once the registration was CONFIRMED.  I'm assuming that will come today/later, but then I started to worry that maybe others received that second e-mail immediately.
> 
> Thanks.  Back to the frivolity now.



I got my second confirmation about 20 minutes ago - basically confirming all the information and that credentials will be arriving about two weeks prior to the event (around Thanksgiving time).


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Actual registration question for those who registered last night....
> 
> Did everybody just get the one e-mail saying that the registration was RECEIVED? I just noticed that it said there'd be a *second e-mail *once the registration was CONFIRMED.  I'm assuming that will come today/later, but then I started to worry that maybe others received that second e-mail immediately.
> 
> Thanks.  Back to the frivolity now.



I just received that email this morning.  I assumed that the first one meant that they got my registration and the second one meant they have charged my card, which it says.


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> Actual registration question for those who registered last night....
> 
> Did everybody just get the one e-mail saying that the registration was RECEIVED? I just noticed that it said there'd be a *second e-mail *once the registration was CONFIRMED.  I'm assuming that will come today/later, but then I started to worry that maybe others received that second e-mail immediately.
> 
> Thanks.  Back to the frivolity now.



When we registered through Dreams, we received 2 emails, so I would assume it would be the same.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


>



That's what I said, well yelled it really.
They say he talks like a New Yorker!
I said what's the problem.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Actual registration question for those who registered last night....
> 
> Did everybody just get the one e-mail saying that the registration was RECEIVED? I just noticed that it said there'd be a *second e-mail *once the registration was CONFIRMED.  I'm assuming that will come today/later, but then I started to worry that maybe others received that second e-mail immediately.
> 
> Thanks.  Back to the frivolity now.




I got the first, and am waiting on the second.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> That's just crazy.  If he talks like an American doesn't that make him smarter???   Way to fight for your kids.  You're doing good!




Nicole the schools up here are all about politics, and I have been a parent way to long for them to pull anything over on me.
If he talks like an American doesn't that make him smarter???    I don't know, I am just proud to be his mom!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> "He talks like an american"



Perhaps he should spend some time in Nunavut, so he can speak better Canadian?


----------



## Dodie

katscradle said:


> I got the first, and am waiting on the second.



OK. Me too. Thanks everybody.


----------



## Disneydonnam

katscradle said:


> That's going to be quite a surprize! WOW!



I called his work and asked them if he could have that Monday off.  We are flying down Thursday evening.  We were there in Sept.  It was suppose to be just the two of us but his family thought it would be a nice surprise to spend the week with us. So hopefully this will be a great surprise.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps he should spend some time in Nunavut, so he can speak better Canadian?




Todd please I want to move somewhere warm.
Nunavut is further away from Disney!
Not going to happen, ever! where's the pointy finger smilely?


----------



## katscradle

Disneydonnam said:


> I called his work and asked them if he could have that Monday off.  We are flying down Thursday evening.  We were there in Sept.  It was suppose to be just the two of us but his family thought it would be a nice surprise to spend the week with us. So hopefully this will be a great surprise.




Wow you covered all bases!
I can see why you want this to be a surprize then!


----------



## jeanigor

Less than 100 pages to go.......just sayin'


----------



## MenashaCorp

katscradle said:


> I got the first, and am waiting on the second.


 
What she said.  



Dodie said:


> OK. Me too. Thanks everybody.


 
What she said.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Seems only appropriate that we were discussing nuts early...DP says:
> 
> "October 22 is National Nut Day."
> 
> What's YOUR favorite nut?



Pecans and hazelnuts.

Just catching up and you're all talking food. Love Thanksgiving too. I'm a 13th generation pilgrim.  I'm hosting it this year and I have to work the day before and the day after. I'm hoping clean up is easy. I do the whole dinner myself except pies. My mom does the pies and we have those later back at my sisters house. My sister does snacks and all the other meals for my folks.


----------



## spaddy

shellyminnie said:


> My Thanksgiving will be spent at Fulton's!!
> 
> My Grandparents, who usually does Thanksgiving, with be in Ft. Worth with my Aunt, my parents are going camping, I'm dogsitting in Sanford that week, so I decided to go to Disney!!





jeanigor said:


> I think that's a way to spend Thanksgiving. In middle school I spent Thanksgiving in the World. I think we ate at Dixie Landings.




I spent last Thanksgiving in Florida.  It was wonderful.  We swam in the pool most of the day.


----------



## jeanigor

Half an hour of inactivity? Would not have expected that in the middle of the day. Guess I am not the only one actually working today...


----------



## DVCsince02

Disney Movie Rewards codes found on the Budget Board.

Enjoy!

10 point word: light
20 point word: Tina
30 point word: Gobloon
40 point word: graveyards
50 point word: heart

Other 5 pt. code: EN9FNF93N2


----------



## jeanigor

Thanks Jen! 155 more points in my account!!  Got any of those codes for SS Rewards?


----------



## ILoveDisney-Angie

Yay!  I just received my confirmation (2nd) email. I'm in!!!


----------



## kab407

I love DVC Member Services  

I love JetBlue 

I am coming in earlier on Thursday  (9:45AM) and staying an extra day (leaving Monday)!!!


----------



## Renysmom

"Originally Posted by Dodie  
Actual registration question for those who registered last night....

Did everybody just get the one e-mail saying that the registration was RECEIVED? I just noticed that it said there'd be a second e-mail once the registration was CONFIRMED. I'm assuming that will come today/later, but then I started to worry that maybe others received that second e-mail immediately.

Thanks. Back to the frivolity now."

I got mine email this morning too...


----------



## jeanigor

ILoveDisney-Angie said:


> Yay!  I just received my confirmation (2nd) email. I'm in!!!





kab407 said:


> I love DVC Member Services
> 
> I love JetBlue
> 
> I am coming in earlier on Thursday  (9:45AM) and staying an extra day (leaving Monday)!!!



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

BFF kab407 Kathy and I are scheming, scheming, scheming this morning! Our trip is just getting better and better!!!!


----------



## Renysmom

kab407 said:


> I love DVC Member Services
> 
> I love JetBlue
> 
> I am coming in earlier on Thursday  (9:45AM) and staying an extra day (leaving Monday)!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> BFF kab407 Kathy and I are scheming, scheming, scheming this morning! Our trip is just getting better and better!!!!



Rut-roh. Will we need to call dispatch with a 905-H???Roaming Animal in Heat, "California Police Code"


----------



## Annette_VA

kab407 said:


> I love DVC Member Services
> 
> I love JetBlue
> 
> I am coming in earlier on Thursday  (9:45AM) and staying an extra day (leaving Monday)!!!




You'll be arriving just a few minutes after me


----------



## wildfan1473

ILoveDisney-Angie said:


> Yay!  I just received my confirmation (2nd) email. I'm in!!!



Welcome!



kab407 said:


> I love DVC Member Services
> 
> I love JetBlue
> 
> I am coming in earlier on Thursday  (9:45AM) and staying an extra day (leaving Monday)!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Why are our tickers _completely _gone now?


----------



## Annette_VA

*This is my 7,000th post!!!

*

That is all...you may now resume your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Why are our tickers _completely _gone now?



They seem to be coming and going....


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> *This is my 7,000th post!!!
> 
> *
> 
> That is all...you may now resume your regularly scheduled programming



Congrats on 7K!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' George. Good luck with your Dad today.





jeanigor said:


> Morning, George!  Mind bringin' back some Dunkin' for us? BTW, you are a good son.





spaddy said:


> Good luck today with your dad George.





Renysmom said:


> Prayers for your dad George.. Keep us updated





Mouse Skywalker said:


> Hope all goes well for your Dad George.




Thanks everyone. Things went smoothly as expected. Both eyes are all measured. Hopefully the blood work is fine and all is a go for his left eye on Nov 5th.



AnneR said:


> It is hard to spend the day with people who think you have lost your marbles over Disney.  They just don't understand how excited I am about DAP.



I've chosen not to share my Disney exploits with co-workers. They have no appreciation for it. They know I vacation there and thats the extent of the information exchange.



jeanigor said:


> Nuts are tasty. Pecans, walnuts, peanuts, hazelnuts, Brazil nuts, macadamias, chestnuts, almonds. MMMmmmm.



All of these work well, warm, and in a cup. 




kimisabella said:


> I love Thanksgiving too, I have a similar recipe for sweet potatoes.  I put a streusel on the top of the mashed sweet potatoes, like a crumb cake topping w/lots of pecans/walnuts in it.  *When it bakes it gets hard and caramelizes* and it's so good.



You really need to stop this kind of talk before lunch Andrea. I've drooled all over the keyboard. Shoot, just moistened my notebook as well. 




katscradle said:


> Have a good day!
> Have a donut for me will ya!



Luckily no donuts. Coffee and a breakfast sandwich. 



kathrna said:


> HOLY COW!  I just saw my ticker!  Only 29 days 'til Disneyland and the Grand Californian!!



That's great Kathy. Hope you have a wonderful time at DL. 



Dodie said:


> Actual registration question for those who registered last night....
> 
> Did everybody just get the one e-mail saying that the registration was RECEIVED? I just noticed that it said there'd be a *second e-mail *once the registration was CONFIRMED.  I'm assuming that will come today/later, but then I started to worry that maybe others received that second e-mail immediately.
> 
> Thanks.  Back to the frivolity now.



Still waiting on my 2nd email as well Dodie.


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> BFF kab407 Kathy and I are scheming, scheming, scheming this morning! Our trip is just getting better and better!!!!



I think i need a DIS BFF so I can scheme 



Annette_VA said:


> *This is my 7,000th post!!!
> 
> *
> 
> That is all...you may now resume your regularly scheduled programming



and here I was so excited to have broken 2500 with my last post..

 I will never catch up with you Annette.. CONGRATS


----------



## chirurgeon

Well, after much thought, Hope and I have decided the Friday morning event just isn't in the cards for us. At this point.  That could change, but it really isn't very likely.  We are ok with that and will rely on our friends to tell us all about it.  I am counting on what John said about the events planned for PC 2.0 making Kevin's head explode to carry me through.

Kim


----------



## MenashaCorp

georgemoe said:


> All of these work well, warm, and in a cup.


 
Nice callback! 


btw, Dodie (y Jorge)- just got my 2nd email.  Won't be long for ya!!


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> I love DVC Member Services
> 
> I love JetBlue
> 
> I am coming in earlier on Thursday  (9:45AM) and staying an extra day (leaving Monday)!!!




I wish I could arrive earlier to see more of my friends, but the children need to be looked after until Chris gets home.  So he is taking a half day and the neighbor will be here when he gets home.  My new flight leaves Thursday from Philly at 2:30 and arrives in Orlando at 4:55pm.  




Annette_VA said:


> *This is my 7,000th post!!!
> 
> *
> 
> That is all...you may now resume your regularly scheduled programming



Nice!


----------



## TXYankee

Please let me get through this day without maming any stupid people.

If I must mame one, please don't let me get caught.

Thank you.

Today is not a "happy office day"


----------



## corky441

chirurgeon said:


> Well, after much thought, Hope and I have decided the Friday morning event just isn't in the cards for us. At this point.  That could change, but it really isn't very likely.  We are ok with that and will rely on our friends to tell us all about it.  I am counting on what John said about the events planned for PC 2.0 making Kevin's head explode to carry me through.
> 
> Kim



As is the case for me & DH too. Not only is getting the extra day off difficult at this time, we're booked with JetBlue and the change fee is just too expensive to change to coming in Thursday instead of Friday - 

I wish things could be different, but Hey - you have to just go with the flow. I'm thankful that I'm lucky enough to just be going for 3 days.


----------



## Bornteach

georgemoe said:


> You really need to stop this kind of talk before lunch Andrea. I've drooled all over the keyboard. Shoot, just moistened my notebook as well.





MUST RESIST THE URGE.....TMI George TMI!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Reminder - 

If you have already booked your flight and you are trying to change your arrival times, be sure to check your flight times.  If they have changed by just a few minutes, most airlines will allow you to reschedule for FREE!  Just tell the rep on the phone the new time doesn't work for you.  If the rep says no, ask for a manager.  Be THAT customer!


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Please let me get through this day without maming any stupid people.
> 
> If I must mame one, please don't let me get caught.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Today is not a "happy office day"



That sounded like most of my September.

You will make it through. You are strong. You are woman. Hear you roar!

(And besides, DAP behind bars wouldn't be much fun...)


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> That sounded like most of my September.
> 
> You will make it through. You are strong. You are woman. Hear you roar!
> 
> (And besides, DAP behind bars wouldn't be much fun...)



Thank you.

I draw stegnth from the DAP thread and your encouragement.

Just in case....do you think I could still do DATW in a Bright Orange jumper and prison shackles?


----------



## 3guysandagal

TXYankee said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I draw stegnth from the DAP thread and your encouragement.
> 
> Just in case....do you think I could still do DATW in a Bright Orange jumper and prison shackles?



Now THAT would have the Disney police following us!

And as long as they cuff you in the front so you could hold a drink...........


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Reminder -
> 
> If you have already booked your flight and you are trying to change your arrival times, be sure to check your flight times.  If they have changed by just a few minutes, most airlines will allow you to reschedule for FREE!  Just tell the rep on the phone the new time doesn't work for you.  If the rep says no, ask for a manager.  Be THAT customer!



Oh I AM that kind of customer.  I rarely get mad, but when I do watch out!

It's so exciting that people are changing their plans.  We are already going to be at WDW, but I have a feeling I am not going to make it to the event on Friday.  That is our morning to switch hotels and I just can't leave DH to do that alone.


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Thanks everyone. Things went smoothly as expected. Both eyes are all measured. Hopefully the blood work is fine and all is a go for his left eye on Nov 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to stop this kind of talk before lunch Andrea. I've drooled all over the keyboard. Shoot, just moistened my notebook as well.



Glad to hear everything went well and he is on the right path!

Sorry about the keyboard , hopefully you cleaned it up before the keys get stuck.....


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Just in case....do you think I could still do DATW in a Bright Orange jumper and prison shackles?



As long as you have shoes and a tiara to go with it.


----------



## BriarRosie

I just submitted my data for party credentials.


----------



## jeanigor

BriarRosie said:


> I just submitted my data for party credentials.



Waaaa Hooooooo!!!


----------



## Dodie

<--------------is still awaiting her confirmation e-mail and hopes it's because it's being handled alphabetically or something, since she knows that she hit the submit button at 9:02 p.m. last night.

Is there a worried smilie? An impatient smilie?


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> <--------------is still awaiting her confirmation e-mail and hopes it's because it's being handled alphabetically or something, since she knows that she hit the submit button at 9:02 p.m. last night.
> 
> Is there a worried smilie? An impatient smilie?


----------



## halliesmommy01

Just wanted to remind that Jackie and I have an ADR for 4 at Narcoossees at 5:55 on Thursday. If there are 2 people who would like to come let me know.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


>



Excellent representations of my current state, my friend. Great job!


----------



## mikelan6

Dodie said:


> <--------------is still awaiting her confirmation e-mail and hopes it's because it's being handled alphabetically or something, since she knows that she hit the submit button at 9:02 p.m. last night



Dodie, I would send John a PM.  You should have been confirmed by now.


----------



## Dodie

mikelan6 said:


> Dodie, I would send John a PM.  You should have been confirmed by now.



If I get in trouble for bugging the Genius, I'm going to blame you, Mike.


----------



## jeanigor

mikelan6 said:


> Dodie, I would send John a PM.  You should have been confirmed by now.





Dodie said:


> If I get in trouble for bugging the Genius, I'm going to blame you, Mike.


----------



## mikelan6

Dodie said:


> If I get in trouble for bugging the Genius, I'm going to blame you, Mike.



I think John will understand.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> <--------------is still awaiting her confirmation e-mail and hopes it's because it's being handled alphabetically or something, since she knows that she hit the submit button at 9:02 p.m. last night.
> 
> Is there a worried smilie? An impatient smilie?



Still have not heard anything either.

We'll be standing outside the gates together  looking in.


----------



## Annette_VA

DVCsince02 said:


> Reminder -
> 
> If you have already booked your flight and you are trying to change your arrival times, be sure to check your flight times.  If they have changed by just a few minutes, most airlines will allow you to reschedule for FREE!  Just tell the rep on the phone the new time doesn't work for you.  If the rep says no, ask for a manager.  Be THAT customer!



And you may not even have to be _that_ customer!  Depending on who you get, they might just do it no questions asked! 

I was fully prepared to "pull a mom" (that's what we call it in my family because my mother is a pro at being _that_ customer.  She could give lessons.) last night when I called but I didn't have to!  

It never hurts to ask.  As a wise man once said "They can't hit ya!"


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Still have not heard anything either.
> 
> We'll be standing outside the gates together  looking in.



I will find a way to smuggle you Funnel Cakes and Corn Dogs.


----------



## Dodie

mikelan6 said:


> Dodie, I would send John a PM.  You should have been confirmed by now.





Dodie said:


> If I get in trouble for bugging the Genius, I'm going to blame you, Mike.



I have been told (in the nicest way possible by Kevin - not John) that I need to "chill" and that I probably shouldn't have caved to peer pressure. 

Anyone else who hasn't received e-mail #2 yet - if there's a problem, they'll contact you.  If not, please be patient.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> If not, please be patient.



This is a virtue that is hard to come by in this crowd....


----------



## mikelan6

Dodie said:


> I have been told (in the nicest way possible by Kevin - not John) that I need to "chill" and that I probably shouldn't have caved to peer pressure.
> 
> Anyone else who hasn't received e-mail #2 yet - if there's a problem, they'll contact you.  If not, please be patient.



Cool.  Did you mention I was to blame?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> I have been told (in the nicest way possible by Kevin - not John) that I need to "chill" and that I probably shouldn't have caved to peer pressure.
> 
> Anyone else who hasn't received e-mail #2 yet - if there's a problem, they'll contact you.  If not, please be patient.



We received an avalanche of DAP submissions.

Each and every one has to be processed individually.

This takes considerable time and is not the only thing on the "to do" list.

If you received the first confirmation email, please be patient.

We are working on the rest.

And we are stopping to have lunch.


----------



## scarlett873

DisneyKevin said:


> We received an avalanche of DAP submissions.
> 
> Each and every one has to be processed individually.
> 
> This takes considerable time and is not the only thing on the "to do" list.
> 
> If you received the first confirmation email, please be patient.
> 
> We are working on the rest.
> 
> And we are stopping to have lunch.



Lunch? Whatcha havin'?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Dodie said:


> I have been told (in the nicest way possible by Kevin - not John) that I need to "chill" and that I probably shouldn't have caved to peer pressure.
> 
> Anyone else who hasn't received e-mail #2 yet - if there's a problem, they'll contact you.  If not, please be patient.



I am the only person processing these so I appreciate everyone's patience as I try to get through them as quickly as possible.

Earlier today the Merchant Services system I am using crashed and just keeps saying 'check back later'.

I understand that everyone is anxious to get the second email confirmation but the more stress filled posts I read on the boards the more stress filled I become - and I start to wonder if the added stress is really worth it.

So - once again I ask for your patience.  I am working as fast as I can.

Thanks
John


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> And we are stopping to have lunch.



Eat?  How can you stop to eat at a time like this???  Some peoples' nerve.


J/K. J/K. We know you're swamped. Have a good nosh.


----------



## mikelan6

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am the only person processing these so I appreciate everyone's patience as I try to get through them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Earlier today the Merchant Services system I am using crashed and just keeps saying 'check back later'.
> 
> I understand that everyone is anxious to get the second email confirmation but the more stress filled posts I read on the boards the more stress filled I become - and I start to wonder if the added stress is really worth it.
> 
> So - once again I ask for your patience.  I am working as fast as I can.
> 
> Thanks
> John



Sorry John.  If I could help you in any way, I would.


----------



## Dodie

mikelan6 said:


> Cool.  Did you mention I was to blame?





mikelan6 said:


> Sorry John.  If I could help you in any way, I would.



I did not rat you out, Mike, but now that both John and Kevin have visited the thread, you have ratted yourself out.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> I will find a way to smuggle you Funnel Cakes and Corn Dogs.



Thanks Sweetie.  But as discussed in chat last night, Jersey Girls do not eat corn dogs.  Sauage, pepper and onions all the way!  Nikki will back me up on this.


----------



## aspen37

kab407 said:


> I love DVC Member Services
> 
> I love JetBlue
> 
> I am coming in earlier on Thursday  (9:45AM) and staying an extra day (leaving Monday)!!!



   




Annette_VA said:


> *This is my 7,000th post!!!
> 
> *
> 
> That is all...you may now resume your regularly scheduled programming



Congrats    



WebmasterJohn said:


> I am the only person processing these so I appreciate everyone's patience as I try to get through them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Earlier today the Merchant Services system I am using crashed and just keeps saying 'check back later'.
> 
> I understand that everyone is anxious to get the second email confirmation but the more stress filled posts I read on the boards the more stress filled I become - and I start to wonder if the added stress is really worth it.
> 
> So - once again I ask for your patience.  I am working as fast as I can.
> 
> Thanks
> John



   Repeat after me
The stress is really worth it
The stress is really worth it
The stress is really worth it......
Thanks Kevin and John for all of your hard work! Everyone knows you guys are working very hard.


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Thanks Sweetie.  But as discussed in chat last night, Jersey Girls do not eat corn dogs.  Sauage, pepper and onions all the way!  Nikki will back me up on this.



Must have missed that. As long as I don't have to arm wrestle you for nachos...


----------



## Annette_VA

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am the only person processing these so I appreciate everyone's patience as I try to get through them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Earlier today the Merchant Services system I am using crashed and just keeps saying 'check back later'.
> 
> I understand that everyone is anxious to get the second email confirmation but the more stress filled posts I read on the boards the more stress filled I become - and I start to wonder if the added stress is really worth it.
> 
> So - once again I ask for your patience.  I am working as fast as I can.
> 
> Thanks
> John



Thank you, John, for all of your hard work!  I can only imagine how busy you are right now.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> <--------------is still awaiting her confirmation e-mail and hopes it's because it's being handled alphabetically or something, since she knows that she hit the submit button at 9:02 p.m. last night.
> 
> Is there a worried smilie? An impatient smilie?





mikelan6 said:


> Dodie, I would send John a PM.  You should have been confirmed by now.





Dodie said:


> If I get in trouble for bugging the Genius, I'm going to blame you, Mike.





mikelan6 said:


> I think John will understand.





kab407 said:


> Still have not heard anything either.
> 
> We'll be standing outside the gates together  looking in.





Dodie said:


> I have been told (in the nicest way possible by Kevin - not John) that I need to "chill" and that I probably shouldn't have caved to peer pressure.
> 
> Anyone else who hasn't received e-mail #2 yet - if there's a problem, they'll contact you.  If not, please be patient.



Wish I could have gotten here earlier to support my peeps but work has gotten in the way today.

I remembered the confirmation screen last night saying the 2nd email would be processed within a few days. I wasn't expecting an email at all today. I await in assurance.   You should too. 

Mike, I think you're on a bad list.


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Disney Movie Rewards codes found on the Budget Board.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 10 point word: light
> 20 point word: Tina
> 30 point word: Gobloon
> 40 point word: graveyards
> 50 point word: heart
> 
> Other 5 pt. code: EN9FNF93N2




Thanks.  That puts me over 3000.  Now if only I wanted something.


----------



## Madi100

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am the only person processing these so I appreciate everyone's patience as I try to get through them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Earlier today the Merchant Services system I am using crashed and just keeps saying 'check back later'.
> 
> I understand that everyone is anxious to get the second email confirmation but the more stress filled posts I read on the boards the more stress filled I become - and I start to wonder if the added stress is really worth it.
> 
> So - once again I ask for your patience.  I am working as fast as I can.
> 
> Thanks
> John




If you would like, I can come down and help you.


----------



## Renysmom

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am the only person processing these so I appreciate everyone's patience as I try to get through them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Earlier today the Merchant Services system I am using crashed and just keeps saying 'check back later'.
> 
> I understand that everyone is anxious to get the second email confirmation but the more stress filled posts I read on the boards the more stress filled I become - and I start to wonder if the added stress is really worth it.
> 
> So - once again I ask for your patience.  I am working as fast as I can.
> 
> Thanks
> John



John - We can't event begin to thank you enough for all the hours you are putting into these events.  You really are amazing to all of us!!


----------



## hideeh

halliesmommy01 said:


> Just wanted to remind that Jackie and I have an ADR for 4 at Narcoossees at 5:55 on Thursday. If there are 2 people who would like to come let me know.



We will see you there!  We have an ADR at 6:05 before we go to MVMCP!!! I hope it is as good as it was when were were there this past May at Kevins recommendation.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Disney Movie Rewards codes found on the Budget Board.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 10 point word: light
> 20 point word: Tina
> 30 point word: Gobloon
> 40 point word: graveyards
> 50 point word: heart
> 
> Other 5 pt. code: EN9FNF93N2



Cheaters!  I had to watch the actual videos to get those points 



kab407 said:


> Still have not heard anything either.
> 
> We'll be standing outside the gates together  looking in.



If you can't get in then I'll stand out there with you!!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Cheaters!  I had to watch the actual videos to get those points
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't get in then I'll stand out there with you!!



What videos?


----------



## Madi100

Whoo-hoo.  I'm pretty excited.  We heard from our landlord today that he is fine with us just paying up on rent and being done with the house (two months extra rent).  But, he said that we don't have to pay the last month because that is our security deposit.  He could have been very difficult about us moving out earlier, but is just happy we found a house.


----------



## hideeh

Good news Nicole!  A penny saved is a penny earned!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> What videos?



The email that went out contained clues that you had to get from watching video clips about Disney movies.


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> The email that went out contained clues that you had to get from watching video clips about Disney movies.



Not entirely Don. The heart = 50 pts was in an email I received just the other day. Every member should have gotten that one. You have to read the email though. I almost missed it.


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> *This is my 7,000th post!!!
> 
> *
> 
> That is all...you may now resume your regularly scheduled programming




Congrats Annette!


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Thanks.  That puts me over 3000.  Now if only I wanted something.



My DH is holding on to those Disney Movie Rewards points.  He thinks there is something that is going to come out that he is going to really want.  



WebmasterJohn said:


> I am the only person processing these so I appreciate everyone's patience as I try to get through them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Earlier today the Merchant Services system I am using crashed and just keeps saying 'check back later'.
> 
> I understand that everyone is anxious to get the second email confirmation but the more stress filled posts I read on the boards the more stress filled I become - and I start to wonder if the added stress is really worth it.
> 
> So - once again I ask for your patience.  I am working as fast as I can.
> 
> Thanks
> John



Oh John, I am so sorry.  Those CC companies can be very difficult to deal with sometimes.    If I lived in FL I would help you too.


----------



## katscradle

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am the only person processing these so I appreciate everyone's patience as I try to get through them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Earlier today the Merchant Services system I am using crashed and just keeps saying 'check back later'.
> 
> I understand that everyone is anxious to get the second email confirmation but the more stress filled posts I read on the boards the more stress filled I become - and I start to wonder if the added stress is really worth it.
> 
> So - once again I ask for your patience.  I am working as fast as I can.
> 
> Thanks
> John




Thanks John, we know you are working very hard on this and I will  be patient.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Whoo-hoo.  I'm pretty excited.  We heard from our landlord today that he is fine with us just paying up on rent and being done with the house (two months extra rent).  But, he said that we don't have to pay the last month because that is our security deposit.  He could have been very difficult about us moving out earlier, but is just happy we found a house.



You gotta love landlords like that! 
Yay money saved!


----------



## mikelan6

georgemoe said:


> Mike, I think you're on a bad list.



George ... better a bad list than no list at all.


----------



## wildfan1473

Annette_VA said:


> *This is my 7,000th post!!!
> 
> *
> 
> That is all...you may now resume your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## 3guysandagal

mikelan6 said:


> George ... better a bad list than no list at all.




I think I'm on a naughty list.....


----------



## TXYankee

Madi100 said:


> Whoo-hoo.  I'm pretty excited.  We heard from our landlord today that he is fine with us just paying up on rent and being done with the house (two months extra rent).  But, he said that we don't have to pay the last month because that is our security deposit.  He could have been very difficult about us moving out earlier, but is just happy we found a house.



Glad to hear!


----------



## guynwdm

Madi100 said:


> Thanks.  That puts me over 3000.  Now if only I wanted something.



If you can't think of something to do with them you can give them to me....	

Congrats on post 7K Todd... just wondering why it took you so long....

John/Kevin... I was not expecting a second email yet so no rush.  I have the first one for conformation so that works for me.  Hope the system is working soon so you don't feel so back logged.

Cold, rainy and miserable in Iowa...  47 days until the plane arrives...


----------



## AnneR

Wow - I knew it would be a busy day here.

I don't think I can remember all the themes and multi quotes would be too much.

Let's see

Happy National Nut Day

Congratulations Annette

Be patient if you haven't gotten your second email confirmation.

It was a long day today but home now and time to chat with friends.


----------



## AnneR

Oh yea!

Tickers are gone still/again!


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Half an hour of inactivity? Would not have expected that in the middle of the day. Guess I am not the only one actually working today...



What eeaz dis ting you call "work"?


----------



## kathrna

Annette_VA said:


> *This is my 7,000th post!!!
> 
> *
> 
> That is all...you may now resume your regularly scheduled programming



YAY Annette!


----------



## katscradle

I got my 2nd conformation!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I got my 2nd conformation!


----------



## stichlover87

I'm excited! This will be my first DIS event and I cannot wait


----------



## kathrna

Welcome to all the newcomers!! 

 YAY for all the confirmations!! 

And for anyone who is lurking, JOIN US!!


----------



## kathrna

Are the boards broken?


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Wow - I knew it would be a busy day here.
> 
> I don't think I can remember all the themes and multi quotes would be too much.
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Happy National Nut Day
> 
> Congratulations Annette
> 
> Be patient if you haven't gotten your second email confirmation.
> 
> It was a long day today but home now and time to chat with friends.



Didn't you have to take your DD to the Dr's today?? What did they say?  Good news I hope!



kathrna said:


> Are the boards broken?



Working for me


----------



## tlcoke

Just wanted to pop in and say Hello!  Where have these 10 days gone??  Two more full days at WDW then I head back to the real world 


Then my Count down for DAP really begins.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Didn't you have to take your DD to the Dr's today?? What did they say?  Good news I hope!



I took one for her eyeglasses this afternoon and made an appointment for an exam and new glasses tomorrow evening.

DD12 has her appointment with the specialist tomorrow afternoon.  I am hoping for good news.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say Hello!  Where have these 10 days gone??  Two more full days at WDW then I head back to the real world
> 
> 
> Then my Count down for DAP really begins.



Good to hear from you Tracey - please leave nice weather for me when you leave.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

OK Gang - all submissions received as of now (approx 8:25PM on 10/22) have been processed and all confirmations have been sent.

We had a few that would not process and I sent emails to those folks.

If you have not received your second email confirmation please do the following:

1.  Check your junk/spam folder
2.  Make sure you are checking the email account you used for the submission

If you still don't have it you can PM me and I will look into it further.

Thnaks
John


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi All, 

I hope everyone had a great day. My meds are kicking in and I am feeling GREAT! I am trying not to overdue it so I'm going to lay down and relax. See you soon!


----------



## katscradle

stichlover87 said:


> I'm excited! This will be my first DIS event and I cannot wait



I was at last years!
There is nothing like this.
The highlight of my year last year.


----------



## timandlesley

This is my first time at a DIS event as well, so I am SUPER excited!!  

But, unfortunately my wife and kids can't come so I will be all by myself.   So, I need some scoop on DIS meets and things to keep me busy in between the MAJOR events.

Thanks guys!!
Tim


----------



## nowellsl

Hi...so, I'm a lurker.  I signed up for the Toy Story Mania party.  What all goes on?  Do we get to ride over and over?  I told my daughter about it and that's what she wants to do   Someone fill me in please!  THANK YOU!


----------



## mikelan6

*Thank you John!  You're the best.*​


----------



## kimisabella

Quiet tonight... where is everyone?  Watching the Yankee game???


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Good to hear from you Tracey - please leave nice weather for me when you leave.



I will try, the 90's are coming back this weekend but the long range forecast is for the upper 80's.  No record cold high temps coming your way. i just hope the nice warmer weather follows me home.


----------



## shellyminnie

kimisabella said:


> Quiet tonight... where is everyone?  Watching the Yankee game???



Watching Survivor and eating cake!!


----------



## kimisabella

shellyminnie said:


> Watching Survivor and eating cake!!



Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## shellyminnie

kimisabella said:


> Sounds like a good plan!



Survivor is over, watching Grey's Anatomy now!! Cake is gone


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> Quiet tonight... where is everyone?  Watching the Yankee game???



Eating Tim Tams.


----------



## timandlesley

go yanks!!!!


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> Quiet tonight... where is everyone?  Watching the Yankee game???



Supervising homework

All done!


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> Quiet tonight... where is everyone?  Watching the Yankee game???



Tending to sick kiddos and vegg'en


----------



## kimisabella

spaddy said:


> Eating Tim Tams.



Really?  Did you find them in a regular grocery store?


----------



## kimisabella

timandlesley said:


> go yanks!!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Tending to sick kiddos and vegg'en



Awww . . who's sick?


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> Awww . . who's sick?



Lily and Trace.  Trace seems to be doing okay, Lily still has a fever but is a trooper.  She is resting on the couch hopefully falling asleep soon.


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> Tending to sick kiddos and vegg'en



That sucks about your Halloween party!  Hope the kids feel better.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Supervising homework
> 
> All done!



ugh! Still working on a long division work sheet that he 'forgot about'. After that, he hits the showers, then his bed and I hit the wine.


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Lily and Trace.  Trace seems to be doing okay, Lily still has a fever but is a trooper.  She is resting on the couch hopefully falling asleep soon.



Poor Lily! I hope they feel better soon!!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> ugh! Still working on a long division work sheet that he 'forgot about'. After that, he hits the showers, then his bed and I hit the wine.



We're done, had quite a bit for DD15, she needed help making charts for her government class.  She had to do survey's and then analyze the information.  Showers are done.  Time to settle for the night.  This is usually when DD12 starts to get a little crazy.


Don - I hope your little ones are better soon.


----------



## stichlover87

timandlesley said:


> go yanks!!!!



Yes! Go Yankees!!!


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> Really?  Did you find them in a regular grocery store?



They have them at some Targets. I think I ate too many.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm popping in to say howdy! I've been busy this afternoon and tonight. Made my mom's birthday cake (butter cake with diced apples, several layers of streusel that included crushed heath bar and will be served with hot carmel sauce) 

I also dusted, vac'd, dust mopped, did 5 loads of laundry, made dinner, cleaned kitchen twice, and packed suitcase. We're heading to KC for the weekend to celebrate my mom's 75th birthday with the whole family.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm popping in to say howdy! I've been busy this afternoon and tonight. Made my mom's birthday cake (butter cake with diced apples, several layers of streusel that included crushed heath bar and will be served with hot carmel sauce)
> 
> I also dusted, vac'd, dust mopped, did 5 loads of laundry, made dinner, cleaned kitchen twice, and packed suitcase. We're heading to KC for the weekend to celebrate my mom's 75th birthday with the whole family.



Wow - Lorie

My claim after I got done with work was took kids to repair eyeglasses, worked on T-shirts for upcoming trip, supervised homework and read the newspaper.  Dinner tonight was Five Guys burgers so no food prep or clean up.  Offered to do jeans for kids but no clothes were produced so they will be doing their laundry this weekend.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm throwing the diet out the window for the weekend. We're eating at Jack Stack on Friday night. They have wonderful smoked meats and fabulous sides. Saturday night is an Italian restaurant that is known for chicken speidini. Yummo!


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Wow - Lorie
> 
> My claim after I got done with work was took kids to repair eyeglasses, worked on T-shirts for upcoming trip, supervised homework and read the newspaper.  Dinner tonight was Five Guys burgers so no food prep or clean up.  Offered to do jeans for kids but no clothes were produced so they will be doing their laundry this weekend.



And I worked 5 hours today. I work 6 tomorrow and then we're off.  It's nice to get out of town. We haven't been anywhere since last October.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Dinner tonight was Five Guys burgers so no food prep or clean up.



So it really* is* a restaurant.  When you mentioned that on FB, I thought you were really having five guys over for dinner.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> So it really* is* a restaurant.  When you mentioned that on FB, I thought you were really having five guys over for dinner.





You really need to try it some time.  They have good burgers and fries.  DH was in NJ today so we did not know what time he would be home and I was running around with the girls, seemed like the easiest thing to do.  Doesn't happen that often.


----------



## kimisabella

spaddy said:


> They have them at some Targets. I think I ate too many.



I'll have to keep my eye out for them


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> You really need to try it some time.  They have good burgers and fries.  DH was in NJ today so we did not know what time he would be home and I was running around with the girls, seemed like the easiest thing to do.  Doesn't happen that often.



We don't have any of those around here. We have McD's, Hardee's, Wendy's, Burger King, Sonic....which I do like Sonic but my favorite is Backyard Burgers. They're grilled and they serve seasoned fries and onion rings. When you go thru drive thru they say "thanks for driving thru our backyard."


----------



## AnneR

double post -


----------



## Minnie Lor

I love food network. We're watching some show on there. They are talking about chicken fried bacon -  Heart attack on a plate.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> We don't have any of those around here. We have McD's, Hardee's, Wendy's, Burger King, Sonic....which I do like Sonic but my favorite is Backyard Burgers. They're grilled and they serve seasoned fries and onion rings. When you go thru drive thru they say "thanks for driving thru our backyard."



Boards are acting up for me - my last post didn't go on my end but then ended up being a double post.

We don't have Backyard Burgers - sounds fun.

Five Guys are growing so keep your eyes open for them.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I love food network. We're watching some show on there. They are talking about chicken fried bacon -  Heart attack on a plate.



I'm watching Project Runway.  I think I may have seen that restaurant with the chicken fried bacon on the Travel Channel Fried Food Paradise.


----------



## stichlover87

AnneR said:


> Boards are acting up for me - my last post didn't go on my end but then ended up being a double post.
> 
> We don't have Backyard Burgers - sounds fun.
> 
> Five Guys are growing so keep your eyes open for them.



Love  Five Guys!


----------



## kimisabella

AnneR said:


> Boards are acting up for me - my last post didn't go on my end but then ended up being a double post.
> 
> We don't have Backyard Burgers - sounds fun.
> 
> Five Guys are growing so keep your eyes open for them.



We had a Five Guys open up on LI about 20 mins away from us.  We went recently to check it out.  It was good, but, boy, was it expensive.  For the four of us, each having one "regular" burger, 1 large fry and drinks it was $30.


----------



## AnneR

stichlover87 said:


> Love  Five Guys!


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> I'm watching Project Runway.  I think I may have seen that restaurant with the chicken fried bacon on the Travel Channel Fried Food Paradise.



Oops you're right. It's travel channel.Figured food would be on food network.


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> We had a Five Guys open up on LI about 20 mins away from us.  We went recently to check it out.  It was good, but, boy, was it expensive.  For the four of us, each having one "regular" burger, 1 large fry and drinks it was $30.



It's a little pricey - we get the lil burgers - the regular ones have double patties, too much to eat and we also share a single fry.


----------



## kimisabella

AnneR said:


> It's a little pricey - we get the lil burgers - the regular ones have double patties, too much to eat and we also share a single fry.



Actually I meant the little burgers, I thought that was the regular burger... there's no way my girls or I could have eaten the double patties.


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> Actually I meant the little burgers, I thought that was the regular burger... there's no way my girls or I could have eaten the double patties.



I thought you might have meant that.

First time we went, we didn't know better, brought home basically half of all of our burgers and 3/4 of the fries.  Now, we know better.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I just shocked DH. I just told him that Miss Picky (ME) used to eat frog legs. Used to love them then I had biology and that changed everything.


----------



## AnneR

QUOTE=Minnie Lor;34049426]I just shocked DH. I just told him that Miss Picky (ME) used to eat frog legs. Used to love them then I had biology and that changed everything.[/QUOTE]

eew

Major picky eater here


----------



## Minnie Lor

And now I don't eat anything on a bone and it grosses me out deboning a chicken or a turkey.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> And now I don't eat anything on a bone and it grosses me out deboning a chicken or a turkey.



touching raw meat, (shivers)  I do it because I have to but ... major gross.

You should see me with the turkey at Thanksgiving.


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> touching raw meat, (shivers)  I do it because I have to but ... major gross.
> 
> You should see me with the turkey at Thanksgiving.



Let me touch your poultry. 

Hi Anne.


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Let me touch your poultry.
> 
> Hi Anne.



 Evening George

Not sure where to do with this one - you want to touch my poultry


----------



## Minnie Lor

Night all! Chat tomorrow. Should be another slow day at work.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> touching raw meat, (shivers)  I do it because I have to but ... major gross.
> 
> You should see me with the turkey at Thanksgiving.



I only do turkey breast - boneless. We do a ham at Thanksgiving and maybe the turkey breaast for my neice.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Night all! Chat tomorrow. Should be another slow day at work.



Night Lorie - still watching Project Runway.

We can chat til 10:30 tomorrow.  Boards are going down for a migration.??


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> Evening George
> 
> *Not sure where to do with this one *- you want to touch my poultry



Only said that because you cringe at raw meat.  Deb is the same way. Won't touch raw chicken but she doesn't have a problem with beef or pork. I generally handle all manner of meat prep in the house.


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Only said that because you cringe at raw meat.  Deb is the same way. Won't touch raw chicken but she doesn't have a problem with beef or pork. I generally handle all manner of meat prep in the house.



 
You obviously have experience with idiosycracies (sp)

I have learned over the years to buck and just take care of it.  I still gag at the smell of raw poultry though.  I didn't eat meat for a long time if it meant I needed to handle it.


----------



## jeanigor

mikelan6 said:


> George ... better a bad list than no list at all.



The only bad publicity is NO publicity.


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> Congrats on post 7K Todd... just wondering why it took you so long....



Annette got 7K....I'm aiming for 10K before DAP...that averages out to be 28 posts per day. It will be a tough road, but I am up for the challenge. (Don't worry, I won't make them all on this thread...)


----------



## jeanigor

stichlover87 said:


> I'm excited! This will be my first DIS event and I cannot wait



You'll be hooked!!! Promise

Welcome!!


----------



## mushu1313

I'm excited I just signed up my DW and me for DISapalooza it will be our first event that we have done with the DIS of course after DATW the night before


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Lily and Trace.  Trace seems to be doing okay, Lily still has a fever but is a trooper.  She is resting on the couch hopefully falling asleep soon.



Sorry to hear your children are sick.
Here's hoping they get better soon.
It's tough when your children get sick.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Annette got 7K....I'm aiming for 10K before DAP...that averages out to be 28 posts per day. It will be a tough road, but I am up for the challenge. (Don't worry, I won't make them all on this thread...)



I have total faith that you can do this!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Annette got 7K....I'm aiming for 10K before DAP...that averages out to be 28 posts per day. It will be a tough road, but I am up for the challenge. (Don't worry, I won't make them all on this thread...)



Are you kidding?  All it will take is a single "chat" and we could have you at 10K in one night.


----------



## AnneR

Morning Kelly! - Just think next week this time...


----------



## AnneR

Happy Friday!!!

What a crazy week, all I can say is I am glad it was this week and not next week. (knock on wood)  Well the glorious weather is not to be today, not going to be horrible but not sunshine and in the 70's.

I look forward to Fridays because I get to spend part of my day working at home and part of my day in our program office that is very close to home.  I can have both computers going and can chat all the time with you guys when I am at home.

We will find out this afternoon if DD12 is going to be on crutches in Disney next week.

I leave for Disney next Friday morning 7:00 am flight.  So this time next week, I will be preparing to board our flight

My personal DAP countdown is: 48 days.


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> I have total faith that you can do this!





AnneR said:


> Are you kidding?  All it will take is a single "chat" and we could have you at 10K in one night.



Thank you for your faith ladies. (27 more to go for today....)


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Thank you for your faith ladies. (27 more to go for today....)



That's what friends are for.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> What a crazy week, all I can say is I am glad it was this week and not next week. (knock on wood)  Well the glorious weather is not to be today, not going to be horrible but not sunshine and in the 70's.
> 
> I look forward to Fridays because I get to spend part of my day working at home and part of my day in our program office that is very close to home.  I can have both computers going and can chat all the time with you guys when I am at home.
> 
> We will find out this afternoon if DD12 is going to be on crutches in Disney next week.
> 
> I leave for Disney next Friday morning 7:00 am flight.  So this time next week, I will be preparing to board our flight
> 
> My personal DAP countdown is: 48 days.



Hope everything goes well with your DD12. And with two countdowns like that I'd be a dancing  too.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Hope everything goes well with your DD12. And with two countdowns like that I'd be a dancing  too.



Morning Lorie - have a great weekend.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm fighting with everything I've got but ding dang it, I've got a cold. Sore throat, hard to swallow, ears hurt and are blocked a bit....huh? can't hear you. A couple of days ago (3 days) sicky kids and their sicky mom's were all over my work area. Coughing up a storm with out even making an attempt at covering their mouths.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm fighting with everything I've got but ding dang it, I've got a cold. Sore throat, hard to swallow, ears hurt and are blocked a bit....huh? can't hear you. A couple of days ago (3 days) sicky kids and their sicky mom's were all over my work area. Coughing up a storm with out even making an attempt at covering their mouths.



Sounds like I felt earlier this week - I had a couple of days that were horrible but it seems to have gone fairly quickly.  The ears were the worst for me - made me feel nauseous.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm fighting with everything I've got but ding dang it, I've got a cold. Sore throat, hard to swallow, ears hurt and are blocked a bit....huh? can't hear you. A couple of days ago (3 days) sicky kids and their sicky mom's were all over my work area. Coughing up a storm with out even making an attempt at covering their mouths.



I hope you bounce back quickly!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> What a crazy week, all I can say is I am glad it was this week and not next week. (knock on wood)  Well the glorious weather is not to be today, not going to be horrible but not sunshine and in the 70's.



rain this evening which means DDs practice will be rained out. They'll play their game in the rain, but can't practice. Not sure I totally get that one, but whatever. 
 



AnneR said:


> I look forward to Fridays because I get to spend part of my day working at home and part of my day in our program office that is very close to home.  I can have both computers going and can chat all the time with you guys when I am at home.



I need to work out this morning but my afternoon involves some computer research so I'll be here!
 



AnneR said:


> We will find out this afternoon if DD12 is going to be on crutches in Disney next week.



we need a 'fingers crossed smilie! 
 




AnneR said:


> I leave for Disney next Friday morning 7:00 am flight.  So this time next week, I will be preparing to board our flight



JEALOUS!


----------



## firsttimemom

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm fighting with everything I've got but ding dang it, I've got a cold. Sore throat, hard to swallow, ears hurt and are blocked a bit....huh? can't hear you. A couple of days ago (3 days) sicky kids and their sicky mom's were all over my work area. Coughing up a storm with out even making an attempt at covering their mouths.



well, at least you know where it came from. I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Morning Kelly! - Just think next week this time...



   




jeanigor said:


> Thank you for your faith ladies. (27 more to go for today....)



See you are closer already!


----------



## jeanigor

Shelly-
I noticed your tickers yesterday, and wondered if it was a ticker glitch.

But its still there this morning....

Is there something you're not telling us???*(Chiefly referring to your ticker that says XXX days until DCL honeymoon)*


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Shelly-
> I noticed your tickers yesterday, and wondered if it was a ticker glitch.
> 
> But its still there this morning....
> 
> Is there something you're not telling us???*(Chiefly referring to your ticker that says XXX days until DCL honeymoon)*



You are very observant - missed that.

Do tell Shelly


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Friday Morning everyone!  I will be cleaning today, then I have the boys' conferences after school, then get to sit in an ice box tonight for hockey practice 



AnneR said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> What a crazy week, all I can say is I am glad it was this week and not next week. (knock on wood)  Well the glorious weather is not to be today, not going to be horrible but not sunshine and in the 70's.
> 
> We will find out this afternoon if DD12 is going to be on crutches in Disney next week.
> 
> I leave for Disney next Friday morning 7:00 am flight.  So this time next week, I will be preparing to board our flight
> 
> My personal DAP countdown is: 48 days.



I hope it goes well for your daughter!  And I keep telling you, that nasty weatherman needs to go buh-bye!  



Minnie Lor said:


> I'm fighting with everything I've got but ding dang it, I've got a cold. Sore throat, hard to swallow, ears hurt and are blocked a bit....huh? can't hear you. A couple of days ago (3 days) sicky kids and their sicky mom's were all over my work area. Coughing up a storm with out even making an attempt at covering their mouths.



Feel better soon Lorie!

Oh, Todd, I have a yellow cake here with chocolate frosting....


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You are very observant - missed that.
> 
> Do tell Shelly



I try. Especially when it seems out of place or there would be an interesting story behind it...



wildfan1473 said:


> Good Friday Morning everyone!  I will be cleaning today, then I have the boys' conferences after school, then get to sit in an ice box tonight for hockey practice
> 
> Oh, Todd, I have a yellow cake here with chocolate frosting....



a) At least you still have to go indoors. Outdoor games are coming soon enough, lets not rush those.

b) How long would a flight from Detroit to Minn-St Paul be?


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Shelly-
> I noticed your tickers yesterday, and wondered if it was a ticker glitch.
> 
> But its still there this morning....
> 
> Is there something you're not telling us???*(Chiefly referring to your ticker that says XXX days until DCL honeymoon)*





AnneR said:


> You are very observant - missed that.
> 
> Do tell Shelly



 

 I didn't notice when that happened!! I noticed another weird ticker that came up in my signature but totally missed the Disneymoon!!! Gee wonder who I'm marrying?? 

I have 4 small tickers: One for Nikki, DAP, Wishes Dessert Party with Don, Tamra and the kids, and PCC 2.0!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Mickeypath needs to get thier act together!! I want ALL my tickers back!! I have someone elses tickers!!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Mickeypath needs to get thier act together!! I want ALL my tickers back!! I have someone elses tickers!!



I had to go back and double check that mine were really mine....phew!!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I see you!

Off to start thread and post pics from drydock! Rick will be adding commentary as soon as he's finished catching up work!

Missed you guys!


----------



## shellyminnie

Whew . . . back to normal!!


----------



## kimisabella

shellyminnie said:


> Mickeypath needs to get thier act together!! I want ALL my tickers back!! I have someone elses tickers!!



Shelly - I can't believe you didn't tell us the good news!!  I know we'll all want to throw you a bridal shower  at DAP.... now we have to start planning!!!


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> I see you!
> 
> Off to start thread and post pics from drydock! Rick will be adding commentary as soon as he's finished catching up work!
> 
> Missed you guys!



Missed you too!!! But I bet you had more fun than us lately...lucky ducks.


----------



## DVCsince02

Keep your fingers crossed.  Neighbor's kids have the flu (fevers, headaches, etc.)  Emma was playing with the little sister yesterday so I'm hoping for the best.

Got _DATE NIGHT_ tonight.    I can't wait.  Melting Pot and a movie, Couples Retreat.

Headed to the beach house tomorrow.  Got a promising phone call about it.  Hope they buy it.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Shelly - I can't believe you didn't tell us the good news!!  I know we'll all want to throw you a bridal shower  at DAP.... now we have to start planning!!!



You know the rules!!!

Andrea is setting up the shower!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

kimisabella said:


> Shelly - I can't believe you didn't tell us the good news!!  I know we'll all want to throw you a bridal shower  at DAP.... now we have to start planning!!!







DVCsince02 said:


> Got _DATE NIGHT_ tonight.    I can't wait.  Melting Pot and a movie, Couples Retreat.
> 
> Headed to the beach house tomorrow.  Got a promising phone call about it.  Hope they buy it.



Mmmm Melting Pot!! Good luck with the beach house!!


----------



## dpuck1998

katscradle said:


> Sorry to hear your children are sick.
> Here's hoping they get better soon.
> It's tough when your children get sick.



Thanks Kath....they seem to be doing better, Lily I worry about the most being 4 (and my favorite).  The boys can tough it out!



shellyminnie said:


> I didn't notice when that happened!! I noticed another weird ticker that came up in my signature but totally missed the Disneymoon!!! Gee wonder who I'm marrying??
> 
> I have 4 small tickers: One for Nikki, DAP, Wishes Dessert Party with Don, Tamra and the kids, and PCC 2.0!!



So by that list the honeymoon counter was for me?  AHHH!!  I have a stalker!!


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> You know the rules!!!
> 
> Andrea is setting up the shower!!!



I'm good at showers, I've done two for my youngers sisters.... now, we have to fit it in somewhere


----------



## jeanigor

We're registering at Art of Disney, Once Upon a Toy, the Pin Trader store at DTD and the shop in the Magic Kingdom that sells the Oschefski pieces.


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> So by that list the honeymoon counter was for me?


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> I'm good at showers, I've done two for my youngers sisters.... now, we have to fit it in somewhere



Time to re-arrange the grid.

Or perchance we should squeeze it in between France and Morocco during DATW?


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Keep your fingers crossed.  Neighbor's kids have the flu (fevers, headaches, etc.)  Emma was playing with the little sister yesterday so I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> Got _DATE NIGHT_ tonight.    I can't wait.  Melting Pot and a movie, Couples Retreat.
> 
> Headed to the beach house tomorrow.  Got a promising phone call about it.  Hope they buy it.



It seems like EVERYONE is sick... I really hope it stays away from Emma.
I've been taking vitamins and really hoping that the sickness stays away from this house!

Date night sounds good!  We'd like to go back to the Melting Pot, it was so much fun.

Good luck with the beach house, that would be great if they bought it!


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> We're registering at Art of Disney, Once Upon a Toy, the Pin Trader store at DTD and the shop in the Magic Kingdom that sells the Oschefski pieces.



Don't forget the World of Disney, dear!!


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> We're registering at Art of Disney, Once Upon a Toy, the Pin Trader store at DTD and the shop in the Magic Kingdom that sells the Oschefski pieces.



OK so this is going to be a Jack & Jill shower....gotcha

But, who is she marrying?  You or Don?  If it's you, then Don could take care of the bachelor party, I'm sure he could come up with a few ideas


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> OK so this is going to be a Jack & Jill shower....gotcha
> 
> But, who is she marrying?  You or Don?  If it's you, then Don could take care of the bachelor party, I'm sure he could come up with a few ideas



In the finest of DIS traditions....why not both?


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> In the finest of DIS traditions....why not both?



I could deal with that!! I'd get 3 kids and a gay husband!! I like that idea!!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> I could deal with that!! I'd get 3 kids and a gay husband!! I like that idea!!



:zipping lips:


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> OK so this is going to be a Jack & Jill shower....gotcha
> 
> But, who is she marrying?  You or Don?  If it's you, then Don could take care of the bachelor party, I'm sure he could come up with a few ideas



 



shellyminnie said:


> I could deal with that!! I'd get 3 kids and a gay husband!! I like that idea!!





jeanigor said:


> :zipping lips:



think of all the free time I'd have!  Todd you can watch the kids while we go out


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> think of all the free time I'd have!  Todd you can watch the kids while we go out



Oh. I thought you were the one coming out.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Oh. I thought you were the one coming out.


----------



## kimisabella

shellyminnie said:


> I could deal with that!! I'd get 3 kids and a gay husband!! I like that idea!!



OMG Shelly   that would be the best of both worlds


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Thank you for your faith ladies. (27 more to go for today....)



I know you can do it Todd.




Minnie Lor said:


> I'm fighting with everything I've got but ding dang it, I've got a cold. Sore throat, hard to swallow, ears hurt and are blocked a bit....huh? can't hear you. A couple of days ago (3 days) sicky kids and their sicky mom's were all over my work area. Coughing up a storm with out even making an attempt at covering their mouths.



Hope you feel better soon.



You are all a little crazy this morning.


----------



## shellyminnie

kimisabella said:


> OMG Shelly   that would be the best of both worlds



I thought so!! Especially since the kids are cute as buttons (esp. Lily)!!


Alright, I'm headed to get dressed and off to the parks. Hoping to meet up with Ros and Tonya today!! It will also be my last chance to enjoy Food and Wine!!

Have fun!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Oh. I thought you were the one coming out.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> You are all a little crazy *this* morning.



I think you must have hit your head...we are crazy EVERY day!



shellyminnie said:


> I thought so!! Especially since the kids are cute as buttons (esp. Lily)!!
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm headed to get dressed and off to the parks. Hoping to meet up with Ros and Tonya today!! It will also be my last chance to enjoy Food and Wine!!
> 
> Have fun!!



Have a good time at Food and Wine. Have something for me.

Hope you don't run into anymore instances of public bladder evacuation.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I think you must have hit your head...we are crazy EVERY day!



I have had trouble breathing that last couple of days.  Maybe my brain is not getting enough oxygen.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I have had trouble breathing that last couple of days.  Maybe my brain is not getting enough oxygen.



I hear Don is looking to practice his mouth to mouth rescue breathing techniques....


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I hear Don is looking to practice his mouth to mouth rescue breathing techniques....


----------



## ADP

Morning Everyone....Dark and rainy here in Central Indiana, but the leaves are turning bright, beautiful colors.  It's gorgeous to see.  Fall is a beautiful season, but it's too bad it is proceeded by Winter.     I'm not a fan of copious amounts of snow.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> I hear Don is looking to practice his mouth to mouth rescue breathing techniques....



Always!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Does anyone remember where the glass blower is located at the magic kingdom?  I want to stop and check it out at xmas.....if they are still there.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


>





Morning!!!


----------



## Dodie

Working from home today. It's dark and dreary here, as Aaron mentioned. I'm not sick exactly, but don't feel 100% this morning and can't pinpoint it. Since everyone with kiddos is off work anyway (it's fall break for most schools around here), I decided to just connect from here today so I could be comfy in my sweats on the couch (the couch that we have that's identical to Don and Tamra's except a different color) with a cup of hot tea and fend off whatever it is that's trying to bring me down.

I never did get my confirmation message yesterday, but did get a message from John that mine was the ONLY registration that didn't go through right - so I had to reregister this morning.  I still blame Mike for having me PM the Genius yesterday and think I'm being punished (NOT REALLY! JUST KIDDING JOHN!) - but we'll see if it resolves itself with the reregister.

kab407 is extending her trip by a night so she'll be around on Sunday night now. I can't do that, but am very excited that she'll be arriving early now on Thursday like me so we can share a towncar and make a quick stop for wine and other assorted NECESSITIES for the SSR cocktail parties that are sure to occur that weekend!

Have a great Friday and weekend all.


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> Does anyone remember where the glass blower is located at the magic kingdom?  I want to stop and check it out at xmas.....if they are still there.



http://www.disunplugged.com/2008/07/16/glass-blowing-magic-kingdom/

I'd love to see them do this.


----------



## chirurgeon

Good Morning Computernut Friends, 

One more work day.  Of course I am getting 8 hours of OT tomorrow . I couldn't say no to 8 hours of time and 1/2. And since the boards will down tonight and who knows about tomorrow, it won't be too taxing on my networking.  And I might try to hit 3,000 tonight before the shut down.

Kim


----------



## firsttimemom

chirurgeon said:


> I might try to hit 3,000 tonight before the shut down.
> 
> Kim



it's good to have a goal!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Does anyone remember where the glass blower is located at the magic kingdom?  I want to stop and check it out at xmas.....if they are still there.


Isn't he in that shop on Main Street? The shop with the big crystal castle in the window? Or did I dream that?


----------



## Dodie

Dodie said:


> I never did get my confirmation message yesterday, but did get a message from John that mine was the ONLY registration that didn't go through right - so I had to reregister this morning.  I still blame Mike for having me PM the Genius yesterday and think I'm being punished (NOT REALLY! JUST KIDDING JOHN!) - but we'll see if it resolves itself with the reregister.


*
NEWS FLASH:  I AM NOW OFFICIALLY "IN"!  JUST GOT MY CONFIRMATION E-MAIL FROM THE RE-REGISTER!!! THANK YOU JOHN THE GENIUS!!!!*

I just caught up regarding Shelly's impending "best of both worlds" nuptials and honeymoon.   AWESOME!!!


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Good Morning Computernut Friends,
> 
> One more work day.  Of course I am getting 8 hours of OT tomorrow . I couldn't say no to 8 hours of time and 1/2. And since the boards will down tonight and who knows about tomorrow, it won't be too taxing on my networking.  And I might try to hit 3,000 tonight before the shut down.
> 
> Kim



You can do it.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> *
> NEWS FLASH:  I AM NOW OFFICIALLY "IN"!  JUST GOT MY CONFIRMATION E-MAIL FROM THE RE-REGISTER!!! THANK YOU JOHN THE GENIUS!!!!*
> 
> I just caught up regarding Shelly's impending "best of both worlds" nuptials and honeymoon.   AWESOME!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

I started to multi-quote, then realized it would be a page long in itself...

Ya'll are just nuts 

Jen, Don & Lorie and anyone else who is sick or has sick kids - I hope everyone in your house feels better soon!

 Dodie!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Dodie said:


> *
> NEWS FLASH:  I AM NOW OFFICIALLY "IN"!  JUST GOT MY CONFIRMATION E-MAIL FROM THE RE-REGISTER!!! THANK YOU JOHN THE GENIUS!!!!*
> 
> I just caught up regarding Shelly's impending "best of both worlds" nuptials and honeymoon.   AWESOME!!!



Woohoo!!!


----------



## kimisabella

Dodie said:


> *
> NEWS FLASH:  I AM NOW OFFICIALLY "IN"!  JUST GOT MY CONFIRMATION E-MAIL FROM THE RE-REGISTER!!! THANK YOU JOHN THE GENIUS!!!!*
> 
> I just caught up regarding Shelly's impending "best of both worlds" nuptials and honeymoon.   AWESOME!!!



Yay, you're in... now you don't have to stand at the entrance and press your face up against the fence and watch everyone else have fun!!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Dodie said:


> *
> NEWS FLASH:  I AM NOW OFFICIALLY "IN"!  JUST GOT MY CONFIRMATION E-MAIL FROM THE RE-REGISTER!!! THANK YOU JOHN THE GENIUS!!!!*



Hot diggity dog!


----------



## mikelan6

Dodie said:


> I still blame Mike for having me PM the Genius yesterday and think I'm being punished (NOT REALLY! JUST KIDDING JOHN!)



I will buy you a drink at DAP as compensation for my error, Dodie.  Sowwy.


----------



## Dodie

mikelan6 said:


> I will buy you a drink at DAP as compensation for my error, Dodie.  Sowwy.





It's okay, Mike. I am apparently out of the dog house (or off of the bad list) now.


----------



## jeanigor

mikelan6 said:


> I will buy you a drink at DAP as compensation for my error, Dodie.  Sowwy.



You should also get one for her illustrious, dazzling, magnanimous head of state.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> It's okay, Mike. I am apparently out of the dog house (or off of the bad list) now.



So you aren't rooming with Greta any more?


----------



## mikelan6

Dodie said:


> It's okay, Mike. I am apparently out of the dog house (or off of the bad list) now.



I hope I'm not on the list.  Or should I be?  



jeanigor said:


> You should also get one for her illustrious, dazzling, magnanimous head of state.



Who would that be?


----------



## Minnie Lor

wildfan1473 said:


> I started to multi-quote, then realized it would be a page long in itself...
> 
> Ya'll are just nuts
> 
> Jen, Don & Lorie and anyone else who is sick or has sick kids - I hope everyone in your house feels better soon!
> 
> Dodie!



Thank you! Drugs are a wonderful thing. I can deal with all just don't want to be coughing, sneezing, and blowing. We're going to KC to see my folks and they *can not* get this stuff. So I'll be doing everything to keep it to myself.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Isn't he in that shop on Main Street? The shop with the big crystal castle in the window? Or did I dream that?


You've got it B.  I've seen him a few times.  It's pretty cool and worth to see it once.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> You've got it B.  I've seen him a few times.  It's pretty cool and worth to see it once.



I need details!  Names, locations, times, zip codes, area codes and latitude and longitude


----------



## Madi100

shellyminnie said:


> I could deal with that!! I'd get 3 kids and a gay husband!! I like that idea!!



Hmmm, I wonder who would benefit most from that arrangment???


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Does anyone remember where the glass blower is located at the magic kingdom?  I want to stop and check it out at xmas.....if they are still there.



Go EARLY in the day or trip.  Set up a time to have him make you something.  It is my favorite souvenir from all of my trips.  We watched him make something, and then I told him what I wanted.  We set up a time to go back and I got to make decisions about my vase.  It has to sit for several days to cool down, so do it early.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I need details!  Names, locations, times, zip codes, area codes and latitude and longitude




He's in the back of the crystal store.  Be sure to talk to him and ask him questions.  It's awesome.  That store is on the corner and has a side door also.  The side door is closer to the back, so more convenient to use.


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Go EARLY in the day or trip.  Set up a time to have him make you something.  It is my favorite souvenir from all of my trips.  We watched him make something, and then I told him what I wanted.  We set up a time to go back and I got to make decisions about my vase.  It has to sit for several days to cool down, so do it early.



I love that vase!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Go EARLY in the day or trip.  Set up a time to have him make you something.  It is my favorite souvenir from all of my trips.  We watched him make something, and then I told him what I wanted.  We set up a time to go back and I got to make decisions about my vase.  It has to sit for several days to cool down, so do it early.



Thanks Nicole!  I will do that.  I put it on my first MK day.


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


>



Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin' peeps! Training mission until 0100 this morning so I'm off work today!   We had to take back a plane from hijackers. Very cool. The travelers at the airport were very nervous to say the least. So, what did I miss last night? Anything good?


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Thanks Nicole!  I will do that.  I put it on my first MK day.



That's my Mickey vase.  I showed it to my wonderful, dear mother (I have to preface with that because I'm going to make fun of her).  She said, "Oh, yeah, I see his eyes."  

Let me say this again very slowly (okay, just read it slowly) this is my favorite souvenir ever.  To me, it is so awesome that I stood there and watched him make this and he did it for me.  There were all sorts of people watching and the only opinion that mattered was mine, even though the lady next to me thought hers mattered.  And, I think it was a great deal.  I can't remember if it was $70 or $90.  I didn't have him put handles on it like he does for most, so it was cheaper.  It was worth every penny.  The experience was great.  I know, I know.  You already said you put it on your schedule.  But, I love talking about my vase


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps! Training mission until 0100 this morning so I'm off work today!   We had to take back a plane from hijackers. Very cool. The travelers at the airport were very nervous to say the least. So, what did I miss last night? Anything good?




Your evening was much more exciting than mine.  I watched Private Practice and Grey's Anatomy.  Glad you get the day off.  Enjoy it.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> Your evening was much more exciting than mine.  I watched Private Practice and Grey's Anatomy.  Glad you get the day off.  Enjoy it.



Thanks Nicole. I like your vase.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps! Training mission until 0100 this morning so I'm off work today!   We had to take back a plane from hijackers. Very cool. The travelers at the airport were very nervous to say the least. So, what did I miss last night? Anything good?



Sounds like fun!  Was this live fire?  I'm guessing no at the airport.



Madi100 said:


> That's my Mickey vase.  I showed it to my wonderful, dear mother (I have to preface with that because I'm going to make fun of her).  She said, "Oh, yeah, I see his eyes."
> 
> Let me say this again very slowly (okay, just read it slowly) this is my favorite souvenir ever.  To me, it is so awesome that I stood there and watched him make this and he did it for me.  There were all sorts of people watching and the only opinion that mattered was mine, even though the lady next to me thought hers mattered.  And, I think it was a great deal.  I can't remember if it was $70 or $90.  I didn't have him put handles on it like he does for most, so it was cheaper.  It was worth every penny.  The experience was great.  I know, I know.  You already said you put it on your schedule.  But, I love talking about my vase



tell us more   I hope I remember to stop in, I would love to get a large vase for my niche in my foyer (sounds fancy hu)


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps! Training mission until 0100 this morning so I'm off work today!   We had to take back a plane from hijackers. Very cool. The travelers at the airport were very nervous to say the least. So, what did I miss last night? Anything good?



DIS HUBBY! 



Madi100 said:


> I love talking about my vase



I LOVE YOUR VASE NICOLE! We've watched him before, but I had no idea you could have something custom made.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> DIS HUBBY!



Paul just likes to remind us on a daily basis why he is our hero.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like fun!  Was this live fire?  I'm guessing no at the airport.



No live fire. The airport was active so we had to minimize public panic and maximize safety. It was one of those PR type exercises to show how the military and law enforcement work together. We were training the NY State Police.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> tell us more   I hope I remember to stop in, I would love to get a large vase for my niche in my foyer (sounds fancy hu)



I also really like how it is very classy looking.  And, if I decided I didn't want the buttons showing, I can just turn it around.  So, it's Mickey without looking like you are decorating for a five year old.  He is pretty accommodating.  I think he said that his biggest commission was $10,000.  So, the sky's the limit.  Have fun!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> Paul just likes to remind us on a daily basis why he is our hero.



You people are my link to the good things in the world. Trust me when I tell you, I need you more than you need me!


----------



## jeanigor

I posted this on another thread....any feedback?

*There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.

These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.

If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> DIS HUBBY!



Mornin' Dodie!


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> You people are my link to the good things in the world. Trust me when I tell you, I need you more than you need me!



 I disagree. A whole lot.

But I will reach a compromise....we need each other. Just like a family should.


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> You people are my link to the good things in the world. Trust me when I tell you, I need you more than you need me!



OK, OK.  I'll make you smile, you keep me safe.  It's a good trade off


----------



## AnneR

This is such a fun thread to come back to after meeting about problems all morning.

Engagements/plural marriages/showers - all such fun

How ya doing on your post count today Todd?


----------



## chirurgeon

Madi100 said:


> Go EARLY in the day or trip.  Set up a time to have him make you something.  It is my favorite souvenir from all of my trips.  We watched him make something, and then I told him what I wanted.  We set up a time to go back and I got to make decisions about my vase.  It has to sit for several days to cool down, so do it early.



I think glass is my favorite "craft" it is just so beautiful.  I love to watch when they are blowing the glass. I just wish I had a place for some of the beautiful art they create there.

Kim


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> OK, OK.  I'll make you smile, you keep me safe.  It's a good trade off


----------



## Madi100

AnneR said:


> This is such a fun thread to come back to after meeting about problems all morning.
> 
> Engagements/plural marriages/showers - all such fun
> 
> How ya doing on your post count today Todd?



Someone is giving Todd a run for his money on the post count.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> How ya doing on your post count today Todd?



A little slow since I had to run out for a minute.


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> You people are my link to the good things in the world. Trust me when I tell you, I need you more than you need me!



Paul, you make me feel safe, knowing that you are one of the people who keeps us safe.  Like Todd said, we need each other.

Right back atcha 

Thank you,
Kim


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> OK, OK.  I'll make you smile, you keep me safe.  It's a good trade off



Here! Here!


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> Someone is giving Todd a run for his money on the post count.



Just trying to help him reach his goal.


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps! Training mission until 0100 this morning so I'm off work today!   We had to take back a plane from hijackers. Very cool. The travelers at the airport were very nervous to say the least. So, what did I miss last night? Anything good?




You say this all so non-challantly (sp).  "So, yeah, terrorist thing.  yeah yeah, workin' together.  yeah yeah.  So what'd I miss?" 

Your modestness is your true hero shield.

Thank you for all that you do.   (they don't have a "shake your hand" smiley).


----------



## Madi100

This is our last weekend for regular soccer games, one more weekend of tournament and then we are done for a month.  This weekend we have FIVE soccer games.  Now if Little Miss Em decides to have a good attitude, all will be well.  She plays goalie and last weekend got a bit discouraged.  When she made it to the field I 'encouraged" her to go help her team.  Her response, "Why, we're just going to lose."  So, hopefully it's more fun for her this weekend.  

Update on soccer ref from last weekend with the police, the other parent is pressing charges for assault.  Sad, sad life.


----------



## kathrna

double post


----------



## TXYankee

Launchpad11B said:


> You people are my link to the good things in the world. Trust me when I tell you, I need you more than you need me!



Paul, you are one of the good things in the world!


----------



## kathrna

Nicole, your vase is one of the coolest pieces of glasswork that I've ever seen.  A true treasure.  Pack it well, maybe hand carry it in the move.

Jen, I hope that Emma stays well.

Lorie, fight this cold nonsense with all you've got.  Inundate it with vitamin C.  Have a wonderful trip and Happy Birthday   to your mother.

Jennifer K, did you ever get that beer the other night?


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps! Training mission until 0100 this morning so I'm off work today!   We had to take back a plane from hijackers. Very cool. The travelers at the airport were very nervous to say the least. So, what did I miss last night? Anything good?



Will you come extract me from the mountains of paperwork in my office?


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> You people are my link to the good things in the world. Trust me when I tell you, I need you more than you need me!



Awwwwwww


----------



## stichlover87

Wow...I'm glad I found this thread I don't think my days will ever be boring again  Can't wait to put faces to names at DAP!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Launchpad11B said:


> You people are my link to the good things in the world. Trust me when I tell you, I need you more than you need me!



You'll never know how much you are needed...not just for what you do (thanks!), but for who you are.  Miss ya, big guy...can't wait to see you and your beautiful family again!


----------



## scarlett873

stichlover87 said:


> Wow...I'm glad I found this thread I don't think my days will ever be boring again  Can't wait to put faces to names at DAP!


Muahahahaha...Velcome to ze madness!!


----------



## stichlover87

scarlett873 said:


> Muahahahaha...Velcome to ze madness!!



Love the Twilight in your signature...are you going to see New Moon at midnight? I am one of the weirdos who bought their tickets like 2 months in advance hahaha


----------



## jeanigor

stichlover87 said:


> Love the Twilight in your signature...are you going to see New Moon at midnight? I am one of the weirdos who bought their tickets like 2 months in advance hahaha



Round here, those aren't weirdos. They are just our sister-folk.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> Update on soccer ref from last weekend with the police, the other parent is pressing charges for assault.  Sad, sad life.



That's too bad. People can be very petty. Assault at a soccer game? Seriously?


----------



## scarlett873

stichlover87 said:


> Love the Twilight in your signature...are you going to see New Moon at midnight? I am one of the weirdos who bought their tickets like 2 months in advance hahaha



And a Twilighter to boot...most excellent...

I haven't purchased my ticket yet. I'm waiting to see if I get a job first. That will kind of determine when I can go and see the movie...


----------



## spaddy

stichlover87 said:


> Love the Twilight in your signature...are you going to see New Moon at midnight? I am one of the weirdos who bought their tickets like 2 months in advance hahaha





jeanigor said:


> Round here, those aren't weirdos. They are just our sister-folk.



What he said.

There are a lot of Twilight fans around this thread.


----------



## stichlover87

spaddy said:


> What he said.
> 
> There are a lot of Twilight fans around this thread.



I  it around here!


----------



## Dodie

*Giada De Laurentiis does not possibly eat a single thing she cooks.* Just sayin'... (reminder - I'm working from home today).

I have my New Moon tickets for the 1:00 p.m. 11/20 showing. A coworker and I are taking a half-day vacation and making a day of it with lunch, an adult beverage or two, and a trip to the movies.  I "created her."  She's the only "newborn" Twi-fan I've managed to create all by myself, although I've contributed to the indoctrination of several others.  (She has a 2-year-old, so it's a REAL treat for HER. She hasn't been to a movie theater in, well, um, 2 years.)


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> This is our last weekend for regular soccer games, one more weekend of tournament and then we are done for a month.  This weekend we have FIVE soccer games.  Now if Little Miss Em decides to have a good attitude, all will be well.  She plays goalie and last weekend got a bit discouraged.  When she made it to the field I 'encouraged" her to go help her team.  Her response, "Why, we're just going to lose."  So, hopefully it's more fun for her this weekend.
> 
> Update on soccer ref from last weekend with the police, the other parent is pressing charges for assault.  Sad, sad life.



What happened??



stichlover87 said:


> Love the Twilight in your signature...are you going to see New Moon at midnight? I am one of the weirdos who bought their tickets like 2 months in advance hahaha



FYI, all twi-geek talk will be counter measured with a healthy dose of gun chat.


----------



## stichlover87

Dodie said:


> I "created her."  She's the only "newborn" Twi-fan I've managed to create all by myself, although I've contributed to the indoctrination of several others.



Yea...I tried to create some Twi-fans before the movies even came out (that didn't happen!) But then Robert Pattinson came along and somehow converted them all!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> What happened??
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, all twi-geek talk will be counter measured with a healthy dose of gun chat.


Who you callin' geek there buddy?


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> FYI, all twi-geek talk will be counter measured with a healthy dose of gun chat.



You had your machismo display earlier in the week buddy. Move along. There is nothing to see there. These are not the droids you are looking for.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> You had your machismo display earlier in the week buddy. Move along. There is nothing to see there. These are not the droids you are looking for.



These aren't the droids were looking for......go about your business.....move along....(that was from memory even)


----------



## Launchpad11B

Suzy, our yellow lab, has the entire bed to sleep on, but she insists on pulling the blankets away and sleeping directly on my pillow!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Suzy, our yellow lab, has the entire bed to sleep on, but she insists on pulling the blankets away and sleeping directly on my pillow!!!!!!



Because she loves her daddy!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> What a crazy week, all I can say is I am glad it was this week and not next week. (knock on wood)  Well the glorious weather is not to be today, not going to be horrible but not sunshine and in the 70's.
> 
> I look forward to Fridays because I get to spend part of my day working at home and part of my day in our program office that is very close to home.  I can have both computers going and can chat all the time with you guys when I am at home.
> 
> We will find out this afternoon if DD12 is going to be on crutches in Disney next week.
> 
> I leave for Disney next Friday morning 7:00 am flight.  So this time next week, I will be preparing to board our flight
> 
> My personal DAP countdown is: 48 days.



Hope everything goes well for you and your daughter today!
Yay! Vacation in 1 more week!


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> I see you!
> 
> Off to start thread and post pics from drydock! Rick will be adding commentary as soon as he's finished catching up work!
> 
> Missed you guys!



Glad to have you back!
Glad you had a great time!
Did you get resgistered for DAP sign-up?


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Thanks Kath....they seem to be doing better, Lily I worry about the most being 4 (and my favorite).  The boys can tough it out!
> 
> 
> 
> So by that list the honeymoon counter was for me?  AHHH!!  I have a stalker!!



It's hard when they are so small and sick. 
I guess she's daddy's girl!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> *
> NEWS FLASH:  I AM NOW OFFICIALLY "IN"!  JUST GOT MY CONFIRMATION E-MAIL FROM THE RE-REGISTER!!! THANK YOU JOHN THE GENIUS!!!!*
> 
> I just caught up regarding Shelly's impending "best of both worlds" nuptials and honeymoon.   AWESOME!!!




Yay! Glad that is worked out!


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> Will you come extract me from the mountains of paperwork in my office?



If you want to get on some of my "dumb calls" I'll take some of your paperwork. 



Dodie said:


> *Giada De Laurentiis does not possibly eat a single thing she cooks.* Just sayin'... (reminder - I'm working from home today).



Maybe the food settles a little higher up than the rest of us. 
(I would be adding some cute ASCI characters but would have my hand slapped for it.  )


----------



## chickie

Launchpad11B said:


> Suzy, our yellow lab, has the entire bed to sleep on, but she insists on pulling the blankets away and sleeping directly on my pillow!!!!!!


Paul, that is so cute. I used to have a dog named Suzy growing up. That's a cute name. And, yes. More love and civilian appreciation coming your way!



Dodie said:


> I have my New Moon tickets for the 1:00 p.m. 11/20 showing. A coworker and I are taking a half-day vacation and making a day of it with lunch, an adult beverage or two, and a trip to the movies.  I "created her."  She's the only "newborn" Twi-fan I've managed to create all by myself, although I've contributed to the indoctrination of several others.  (She has a 2-year-old, so it's a REAL treat for HER. She hasn't been to a movie theater in, well, um, 2 years.)



That's a great idea, Dodie! I can't wait for this movie. I told my dd(10) that I have to see it before she does to make sure it's ok for her to watch, but she loves seeing the trailers and sneek peeks we've been getting on Facebook. I'll have to find a Twi-crazed friend to join me for a New Moon afternoon!

Nicole,
I absolutely love, love, love your vase! Very classy!
Our soccer season is dragging on because we can't get any of our games played.Too much rain, and all the parish fields have baseball fields on them, so they don't want us playing in complete mud. Our indoor season is going to start before our outdoor season is over.

Have a great Friday afternoon everyone!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> You people are my link to the good things in the world. Trust me when I tell you, I need you more than you need me!




You are a wonderful person, we need you as much as you need us.
We are always going to be here for you.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> If you want to get on some of my "dumb calls" I'll take some of your paperwork.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the food settles a little higher up than the rest of us.
> (I would be adding some cute ASCI characters but would have my hand slapped for it.  )



George, I love your new photo in your signature.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> This is our last weekend for regular soccer games, one more weekend of tournament and then we are done for a month.  This weekend we have FIVE soccer games.  Now if Little Miss Em decides to have a good attitude, all will be well.  She plays goalie and last weekend got a bit discouraged.  When she made it to the field I 'encouraged" her to go help her team.  Her response, "Why, we're just going to lose."  So, hopefully it's more fun for her this weekend.
> 
> Update on soccer ref from last weekend with the police, the other parent is pressing charges for assault.  Sad, sad life.



Tell Em to have a great weekend playing soccer.
Remind her if she does her best, than she is the best.
As for the update from last weekend your right what a sad life.
You would think these people would have better things to do.


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> You people are my link to the good things in the world. Trust me when I tell you, I need you more than you need me!



I echo what everyone else has said - I thank you (and your family!) for what you are doing for us.  



Madi100 said:


> Someone is giving Todd a run for his money on the post count.


 
Someone has to keep him on his toes 



Madi100 said:


> Update on soccer ref from last weekend with the police, the other parent is pressing charges for assault.  Sad, sad life.



 Just unbelievable



kathrna said:


> Jennifer K, did you ever get that beer the other night?



Nope.  Maybe tonight.  Definitely tomorrow night, either a celebratory drink that the Angels win or a commiseration drink that my beloved Phillies are against the Yankees in the World Series.



stichlover87 said:


> Wow...I'm glad I found this thread I don't think my days will ever be boring again  Can't wait to put faces to names at DAP!



Welcome!  Your life will never be the same again 



stichlover87 said:


> Love the Twilight in your signature...are you going to see New Moon at midnight? I am one of the weirdos who bought their tickets like 2 months in advance hahaha



I got ours a few weeks ago, I'm going with my SIL and her DP.  When I went to put it on the calendar, though, I realized I need to have DH at the hospital at 6:30 in the morning for surgery after I see the movie.  OOPS 



jeanigor said:


> Round here, those aren't weirdos. They are just our sister-folk.



 We love you too, Todd.  By the way, I'm contemplating a berry cobbler after the cake is gone...


----------



## katscradle

stichlover87 said:


> Wow...I'm glad I found this thread I don't think my days will ever be boring again  Can't wait to put faces to names at DAP!



Welcome to the place we call home!


----------



## sshaw10060

Hi all,

Just finished catching up on all the activity since Yesterday morning. Spent the day yesterday putting Christmas lights on the house.  During the day it looks a but out of place, but at night you can't tell.

After reading Dodie and Johns psots about the DAP sign-up e-mails I became worried since I had only seen the first e-mail. I almost PMed John, but decided to check one more time.  I found it in my trash file. Oops.

I am working for the next 7 days in a row. Then my dad is coming to visit next weekend (always stressful).  However, 2 weeks from today I will be in the happiest place on earth!


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> We love you too, Todd.  By the way, I'm contemplating a berry cobbler after the cake is gone...



I am a pit of a purist when it comes to dessert. Why add the fruit? It just gets in the way--and makes it partially healthy.



sshaw10060 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just finished catching up on all the activity since Yesterday morning. Spent the day yesterday putting Christmas lights on the house.  During the day it looks a but out of place, but at night you can't tell.
> 
> After reading Dodie and Johns psots about the DAP sign-up e-mails I became worried since I had only seen the first e-mail. I almost PMed John, but decided to check one more time.  I found it in my trash file. Oops.
> 
> I am working for the next 7 days in a row. Then my dad is coming to visit next weekend (always stressful).  However, 2 weeks from today I will be in the happiest place on earth!



Lucky.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> George, I love your new photo in your signature.



You are the first to notice Anne. Thanks. Figured I'd replace the imposter with the true DIS green version.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

We are confirmed for DAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You may now carry on with what you were doing.......


----------



## DVCsince02

stichlover87 said:


> Love the Twilight in your signature...are you going to see New Moon at midnight? I am one of the weirdos who bought their tickets like 2 months in advance hahaha



First - Welcome. 

Second - Where did you get that bag in your avatar? 



TheBeadPirate said:


> We are confirmed for DAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You may now carry on with what you were doing.......


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> We are confirmed for DAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You may now carry on with what you were doing.......



Well besides loafing around waiting for the little hand on the clock to spin around two more times, I wasn't really doing anything. But uber glad you are confirmed.


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> First - Welcome.
> 
> Second - Where did you get that bag in your avatar?




I noticed that too Jen, there is a thread about them here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2305128&highlight=dooney+&amp;+burke


----------



## Dodie

Twi-Dork alert! 

Guess who just won a free Twilight t-shirt from a contest on a Twitter site? Hmmm? Who might Dodie123 be in the following screenshot?


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I am a pit of a purist when it comes to dessert. Why add the fruit? It just gets in the way--and makes it partially healthy.



Ooohhh, no, you've got to have mixed berries in it.  Then serve it warm smothered in vanilla ice cream


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> Twi-Dork alert!
> 
> Guess who just won a free Twilight t-shirt from a contest on a Twitter site? Hmmm? Wonder who Dodie123 is in the following screenshot?


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Twi-Dork alert!
> 
> Guess who just won a free Twilight t-shirt from a contest on a Twitter site? Hmmm? Wonder who Dodie123 is in the following screenshot?


----------



## kathrna

kimisabella said:


> I noticed that too Jen, there is a thread about them here:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2305128&highlight=dooney+&amp;+burke



Thanks, Andrea!  I know what I'm buying for myself for Christmas, uh uh, I mean _what DH is buying me for Christmas! _


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> I noticed that too Jen, there is a thread about them here:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2305128&highlight=dooney+&amp;+burke



I just found that too.  Hmmm.... Looks like a phone call to Disney merchandise is in my future.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Twi-Dork alert!
> 
> Guess who just won a free Twilight t-shirt from a contest on a Twitter site? Hmmm? Who might Dodie123 be in the following screenshot?



Woo Hoo!! Congrats!!!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I am a pit of a purist when it comes to dessert. Why add the fruit? It just gets in the way--and makes it partially healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky.




DH agrees.  Why would you put fruit in a perfectly good dessert.



DVCsince02 said:


> First - Welcome.
> 
> Second - Where did you get that bag in your avatar?





kimisabella said:


> I noticed that too Jen, there is a thread about them here:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2305128&highlight=dooney+&amp;+burke





Sondra got one.  I think her name on the dis is fakeredhead.  I want one really bad.


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Twi-Dork alert!
> 
> Guess who just won a free Twilight t-shirt from a contest on a Twitter site? Hmmm? Who might Dodie123 be in the following screenshot?


Yay Dodie!!!


----------



## anonymousegirl

Can anyone direct me to a list of the informal events/meets that are being set up? I know it must be in here somewhere, but 170+ pages is a lot to read!
I'm already signed up for DAP, GKTW, the TSMM meet, and the YeeHaw Bob get together. 

I vaguely recall maybe a MVMCP and a Gospel Brunch. Anything else?
Thanks!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> You are the first to notice Anne. Thanks. Figured I'd replace the imposter with the true DIS green version.







Dodie said:


> Twi-Dork alert!
> 
> Guess who just won a free Twilight t-shirt from a contest on a Twitter site? Hmmm? Who might Dodie123 be in the following screenshot?



Love it Dodie!  I have never won anything from Twitter.


----------



## jeanigor

anonymousegirl said:


> Can anyone direct me to a list of the informal events/meets that are being set up? I know it must be in here somewhere, but 170+ pages is a lot to read!
> I'm already signed up for DAP, GKTW, the TSMM meet, and the YeeHaw Bob get together.
> 
> I vaguely recall maybe a MVMCP and a Gospel Brunch. Anything else?
> Thanks!



*There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.

These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.


----------



## stichlover87

DVCsince02 said:


> I just found that too.  Hmmm.... Looks like a phone call to Disney merchandise is in my future.



I love this bag! I got the larger size tote at DTD and the wristlet at the GF. I also called Disney merchandise and got the wristlets as Christmas gifts for my friends.


----------



## anonymousegirl

jeanigor said:


> *There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
> Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
> Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.
> 
> These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.



Thanks Tiara Todd!! I'll be glad to meet you this December since we're WCFE buddies and future Podcast cruisers as well.


----------



## jeanigor

anonymousegirl said:


> Thanks Tiara Todd!! I'll be glad to meet you this December since we're WCFE buddies and future Podcast cruisers as well.



'Honorary' West Coast.... But yes, it will be a pleasure.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> 'Honorary' West Coast.... But yes, it will be a pleasure.



Just checking in with you to see how the posting is going  I've been just a little distracted with those pesky people that I work with.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Just checking in with you to see how the posting is going  I've been just a little distracted with those pesky people that I work with.



I've not been counting.

I am just going to go with the flow and not push it.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I've not been counting.
> 
> I am just going to go with the flow and not push it.



You know, when I went with the flow one night I had over 150 posts


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Twi-Dork alert!
> 
> Guess who just won a free Twilight t-shirt from a contest on a Twitter site? Hmmm? Who might Dodie123 be in the following screenshot?



Sweet!!!!


----------



## Bay Hill

Perfect timing.
We are flying into MCO on 12 Dec from Hartford. As noted below, we are staying at the Swan. The TSM party sounds fun.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You know, when I went with the flow one night I had over 150 posts



Part of why I am not worried.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> *There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
> Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
> Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.
> 
> These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.



Todd, will we be getting a new spreadsheet anytime soon?


----------



## AnneR

Just to note it appears that tickers are back - are we noting any unexpected trips or celebrations?


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Todd, will we be getting a new spreadsheet anytime soon?



Oui, ma chère, but of course.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Just to note it appears that tickers are back - are we noting any unexpected trips or celebrations?



My four are secure!


----------



## Annette_VA

AnneR said:


> Just to note it appears that tickers are back - are we noting any unexpected trips or celebrations?



One of mine is there, but not the other one?    Weird.




jeanigor said:


> Oui, ma chère, but of course.



You're the best!


----------



## kathrna

I got tired of waiting for my tickers so I jumped ship and changed them.


----------



## aspen37

kathrna said:


> I got tired of waiting for my tickers so I jumped ship and changed them.



I changed one of mine the other day.


----------



## WebmasterMike

jeanigor said:


> Shelly-
> I noticed your tickers yesterday, and wondered if it was a ticker glitch.
> 
> But its still there this morning....
> 
> Is there something you're not telling us???*(Chiefly referring to your ticker that says XXX days until DCL honeymoon)*




Since I do not have a DIS Wife, I will now declare myself the official _*DIS Gigolo*_.  Ladies I am accepting new appointments.


----------



## dpuck1998

k5jmh said:


> Since I do not have a DIS Wife, I will now declare myself the official _*DIS Gigolo*_.  Ladies I am accepting new appointments.



If you are doing that, you'd better not discriminate.


----------



## WebmasterMike

dpuck1998 said:


> If you are doing that, you'd better not discriminate.



Don, Can you not tell that I am a "Wild and Crazy Guy?"


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> Since I do not have a DIS Wife, I will now declare myself the official _*DIS Gigolo*_.  Ladies I am accepting new appointments.



The cougars on this board will chew you up, and spit you out Mike!!  Please be careful!!!!

and Don, no comments about chewing or spitting.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> The cougars on this board will chew you up, and spit you out Mike!!  Please be careful!!!!
> 
> and Don, no comments about chewing or spitting.




Grrrr baby, Grrrr!!  My chair and whip are out for the cougars!!


----------



## kimisabella

kathrna said:


> Thanks, Andrea!  I know what I'm buying for myself for Christmas, uh uh, I mean _what DH is buying me for Christmas! _



No problem Kathy, I'm a pro at spending other people's money


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Just checking in with you to see how the posting is going  I've been just a little distracted with those pesky people that I work with.



If you make them cry they leave you alone. Part of the secret to my success.


----------



## kathrna

k5jmh said:


> Don, Can you not tell that I am a "Wild and Crazy Guy?"



In the first post with the picture I was thinking Steve Martin, then you went and said it, I almost spit out my cocoa.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> *There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
> Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
> Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.
> 
> These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.



May I suggest you add this to the 2nd post of this thread. 



k5jmh said:


> Since I do not have a DIS Wife, I will now declare myself the official _*DIS Gigolo*_.  Ladies I am accepting new appointments.



Before I chew you up and spit you out, may I ask, have you discussed your "status" with Christy?  We cougars don't want to start a "cat fight".


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> The cougars on this board will chew you up, and spit you out Mike!!  Please be careful!!!!
> 
> and Don, no comments about chewing or spitting.



I was just going to comment if that was a good thing of bad thing?


----------



## WebmasterMike

Is it me or is it just wrong that the company I work for, a pipeline company, has started a monthly newsletter called......please, no hate mail because there is no way I can make this up......."The Monthly Flow"  I was crying in my office for an hour from laughing.  Thought I would share.  

FWIW....The HR department came up with the title.


----------



## Madi100

k5jmh said:


> Is it me or is it just wrong that the company I work for, a pipeline company, has started a monthly newsletter called......please, no hate mail because there is no way I can make this up......."The Monthly Flow"  I was crying in my office for an hour from laughing.  Thought I would share.
> 
> FWIW....The HR department came up with the title.



OBVIOUSLY a man named that newsletter.  That is hilarious!


----------



## WebmasterMike

kathrna said:


> In the first post with the picture I was thinking Steve Martin, then you went and said it, I almost spit out my cocoa.



I went there!!  Scary!!


----------



## dpuck1998

k5jmh said:


> Is it me or is it just wrong that the company I work for, a pipeline company, has started a monthly newsletter called......please, no hate mail because there is no way I can make this up......."The Monthly Flow"  I was crying in my office for an hour from laughing.  Thought I would share.
> 
> FWIW....The HR department came up with the title.



That is W-R-O-N-G


----------



## mrzrich

Yeah me and DH are coming!   Just signed up and got a room at POP!


----------



## scarlett873

Ugh...I HATE having cabin fever. I wanted to go out for dinner...just to get OUT of the house. Usually helps me feel better when I do. But DH came home and shot me down...he did order pizza though, so at least I don't have to cook.


----------



## WebmasterMike

mrzrich said:


> Yeah me and DH are coming!   Just signed up and got a room at POP!








Welcome to the insanity!!


----------



## chirurgeon

So what is everyone up to this fine rainy Friday evening?  7 weeks from this moment we will be wandering around World Showcase following Tonya and her lightsaber.  Hopefully by this point I will have a Grand Marnier Slushie in my hand.

Kim


----------



## WebmasterMike

chirurgeon said:


> So what is everyone up to this fine rainy Friday evening?  7 weeks from this moment we will be wandering around World Showcase following Tonya and her lightsaber.  Hopefully by this point I will have a Grand Marnier Slushie in my hand.
> 
> Kim



We are waiting for Webmaster Alex to start the LUN migration so the boards will have better I/O speeds (reads and writes from the database).  Hopefully he has fiber channeled everything!!


----------



## chirurgeon

k5jmh said:


> We are waiting for Webmaster Alex to start the LUN migration so the boards will have better I/O speeds (reads and writes from the database).  Hopefully he has fiber channeled everything!!



Mike, cut it out with the geek speak.  That's Alex's job. 

I can't imagine what any of that truly means.  Other than the better speeds part.

Kim


----------



## kimisabella

chirurgeon said:


> So what is everyone up to this fine rainy Friday evening?  7 weeks from this moment we will be wandering around World Showcase following Tonya and her lightsaber.  Hopefully by this point I will have a Grand Marnier Slushie in my hand.
> 
> Kim



7 weeks, wow....I have to admit, the time has been going quickly, it's not going to be long now!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DVCsince02 said:


> I just found that too.  Hmmm.... Looks like a phone call to Disney merchandise is in my future.



I saw that thread the other day. LOVE it!!! I am so going to look for it in two weeks!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

mrzrich said:


> Yeah me and DH are coming!   Just signed up and got a room at POP!



Lucky! I was dying for a pizza tonight. Yeah, that definitely didn't happen. Grrrowl.


----------



## chirurgeon

I had seen the D&B thread before.  I am wondering if I will have time to go look at it when I am down for DAP.  I do love DTD.  I think I might need to have lunch at Earl of Sandwich or Wolfgang Pucks.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> If you make them cry they leave you alone. Part of the secret to my success.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi Gang, 

How was your day? The kids were absolutely crazy at work today. Every colleague I talked to agreed. I wonder if it is a full moon tonight?

I'm feeling slightly overwhelmed by DAP at the moment. I feel so lost. lol. I haven't been paying much attention to all of the things going on and now that I am going am 100% lost. I'll figure it out I am sure (maybe). 

Super Nanny is back on tonight so I'm going to go get a snack, my Snuggie, and settle in for some reality TV!


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> How was your day? The kids were absolutely crazy at work today. Every colleague I talked to agreed. I wonder if it is a full moon tonight?
> 
> I'm feeling slightly overwhelmed by DAP at the moment. I feel so lost. lol. I haven't been paying much attention to all of the things going on and now that I am going am 100% lost. I'll figure it out I am sure (maybe).
> 
> Super Nanny is back on tonight so I'm going to go get a snack, my Snuggie, and settle in for some reality TV!



Todd wrote a great post that summarizes most of the informal plans -check that out.  It probably has the most relevant information.  The bulk of this thread is overwhelming because we tend to just chat throughout the day (and night) sometimes in a very competitive nature.

It has been crazy at my house all week with one daughter ending up on crutches and the other one breaking her glasses.

The good news is that the week is ending on a positive note.  DD12 knee is not injured the pain and swelling are due to her growth.  She is almost 5'6'' at 12 almost 13.  She seems to grow in her sleep.  She is not happy with the diagnosis but it makes sense.  We may still be renting a wheelchair for her next week because she is having a great deal of pain in that knee.

DD15 has her glasses repaired and a spare on order.

Now - This time next week, we will be finishing our dinner at Ohana's


----------



## sshaw10060

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> How was your day? The kids were absolutely crazy at work today. Every colleague I talked to agreed. I wonder if it is a full moon tonight?
> 
> I'm feeling slightly overwhelmed by DAP at the moment. I feel so lost. lol. I haven't been paying much attention to all of the things going on and now that I am going am 100% lost. I'll figure it out I am sure (maybe).
> 
> Super Nanny is back on tonight so I'm going to go get a snack, my Snuggie, and settle in for some reality TV!



You know what I love most about Super Nanny? It is that it makes me feel like a really good parent.  We haven't called the SuperNanny yet, so we must be doing an OK job. Right!


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> The good news is that the week is ending on a positive note.  DD12 knee is not injured the pain and swelling are due to her growth.  She is almost 5'6'' at 12 almost 13.  She seems to grow in her sleep.  She is not happy with the diagnosis but it makes sense.  We may still be renting a wheelchair for her next week because she is having a great deal of pain in that knee.



See the vet was right!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> See the vet was right!



Your probably cheaper too - but this was Mom's diagnosis but you know when you are 12 mom's brain falls out and mom knows nothing.


----------



## scarlett873

This will be my last post for the evening...I think...DH and I finished dinner and we're waiting for the Abbey Road album to finishing downloading for The Beatles Rockband game!  

Don't forget that the boards will be down later tonight! If you missed it, see WM Alex's thread...


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Your probably cheaper too - but this was Mom's diagnosis but you know when you are 12 mom's brain falls out and mom knows nothing.



The other day I provided some advice to a fellow DISboarder and only charged one drink at DAP. That's cheaper than most co-pays!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> The other day I provided some advice to a fellow DISboarder and only charged one drink at DAP. That's cheaper than most co-pays!



Very affordable fee!


----------



## chirurgeon

sshaw10060 said:


> The other day I provided some advice to a fellow DISboarder and only charged one drink at DAP. That's cheaper than most co-pays!



Scott, did I need the advice?  I don't remember what it was.  Do I owe you a drink?

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

Post # 3,000 

Anyway, I am missing one of my MickyPath Banners.  It was there earlier today.  Is anyone else still having a problem?

Kim


----------



## sshaw10060

chirurgeon said:


> Scott, did I need the advice?  I don't remember what it was.  Do I owe you a drink?
> 
> Kim



Don't worry Kim. First office visit is free


----------



## chirurgeon

sshaw10060 said:


> Don't worry Kim. First office visit is free



Thanks, Scott, I appreciate it.



Kim


----------



## stichlover87

chirurgeon said:


> I had seen the D&B thread before.  I am wondering if I will have time to go look at it when I am down for DAP.  I do love DTD.  I think I might need to have lunch at Earl of Sandwich or Wolfgang Pucks.
> 
> Kim



They also sell the bags at one of the stores at Hollywood Studios if you can't make it to DTD.


----------



## chirurgeon

stichlover87 said:


> They also sell the bags at one of the stores at Hollywood Studios if you can't make it to DTD.



Thanks.  Gee, am I going to be at the Studios during DAP? 

Kim


----------



## sshaw10060

stichlover87 said:


> They also sell the bags at one of the stores at Hollywood Studios if you can't make it to DTD.



I think I know what Pam is getting for Christmas


----------



## AnneR

I'm going to say goodnight to the boards now.  I will see you all in the morning.

Boards are all yours Webmaster Alex.


----------



## wildfan1473

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> How was your day? The kids were absolutely crazy at work today. Every colleague I talked to agreed. I wonder if it is a full moon tonight?
> 
> I'm feeling slightly overwhelmed by DAP at the moment. I feel so lost. lol. I haven't been paying much attention to all of the things going on and now that I am going am 100% lost. I'll figure it out I am sure (maybe).
> 
> Super Nanny is back on tonight so I'm going to go get a snack, my Snuggie, and settle in for some reality TV!



I knew 2 months ago I was going to DAP, and I'm still overwhelmed!  Check out Todd's great post, or, better yet, wait for his updated, color-coded spreadsheet (hint, hint  ), it will make it a little easier.



AnneR said:


> Todd wrote a great post that summarizes most of the informal plans -check that out.  It probably has the most relevant information.  The bulk of this thread is overwhelming because we tend to just chat throughout the day (and night) sometimes in a very competitive nature.
> 
> It has been crazy at my house all week with one daughter ending up on crutches and the other one breaking her glasses.
> 
> The good news is that the week is ending on a positive note.  *DD12 knee is not injured the pain and swelling are due to her growth. * She is almost 5'6'' at 12 almost 13.  She seems to grow in her sleep.  She is not happy with the diagnosis but it makes sense.  We may still be renting a wheelchair for her next week because she is having a great deal of pain in that knee.
> 
> DD15 has her glasses repaired and a spare on order.
> 
> Now - This time next week, we will be finishing our dinner at Ohana's



Oh, Anne,  I am so happy to hear she didn't injure it!  Growing pains aren't fun either (not that I ever experienced them in my full 5 foot 0 inches  ), but at least you know what it is.


----------



## Dodie

I've never been crazy about the "busy" D&B look, but like that pattern a lot. I think I'd like the mid-sized tassle one best. Hmm. Must think long and hard about this.


----------



## shellyminnie

k5jmh said:


> Since I do not have a DIS Wife, I will now declare myself the official _*DIS Gigolo*_.  Ladies I am accepting new appointments.





k5jmh said:


> Grrrr baby, Grrrr!!  My chair and whip are out for the cougars!!



What in the world have you gotten into??  



k5jmh said:


> Is it me or is it just wrong that the company I work for, a pipeline company, has started a monthly newsletter called......please, no hate mail because there is no way I can make this up......."The Monthly Flow"  I was crying in my office for an hour from laughing.  Thought I would share.
> 
> FWIW....The HR department came up with the title.



 Bad, bad, bad, bad!!!



*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> How was your day? The kids were absolutely crazy at work today. Every colleague I talked to agreed. I wonder if it is a full moon tonight?
> 
> I'm feeling slightly overwhelmed by DAP at the moment. I feel so lost. lol. I haven't been paying much attention to all of the things going on and now that I am going am 100% lost. I'll figure it out I am sure (maybe).
> 
> Super Nanny is back on tonight so I'm going to go get a snack, my Snuggie, and settle in for some reality TV!



You will definitely not be alone!!


Oh, and Paul - you will always have a place in my heart!!


----------



## sshaw10060

Sure hope the boards migration goes OK tonight. You know, when the wildebeest make there annual migration across Africa many of them are taken out by crocodiles and other predators. It would be a shame if Todd was taken out by a hungry croc. I would be lost at DAP without his handy spreadsheet.


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> We are confirmed for DAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You may now carry on with what you were doing.......




Yay I was worried as I knew you were on the cruise when sign-up was released.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Twi-Dork alert!
> 
> Guess who just won a free Twilight t-shirt from a contest on a Twitter site? Hmmm? Who might Dodie123 be in the following screenshot?




Congrats Dodie!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I just found that too.  Hmmm.... Looks like a phone call to Disney merchandise is in my future.




I want one too, but I think my chances are slim!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> The good news is that the week is ending on a positive note.  DD12 knee is not injured the pain and swelling are due to her growth.  She is almost 5'6'' at 12 almost 13.  She seems to grow in her sleep.  She is not happy with the diagnosis but it makes sense.  We may still be renting a wheelchair for her next week because she is having a great deal of pain in that knee.
> 
> DD15 has her glasses repaired and a spare on order.
> 
> Now - This time next week, we will be finishing our dinner at Ohana's



phew! I was so afraid they would say something like she needed surgery next week. She's a tall one, that's for sure! DS  has been having some issues with the growth plates in his heels. According to my web research, there's not a lot I can do other than ibuprofin. It stinks to see them in pain.


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


> Is it me or is it just wrong that the company I work for, a pipeline company, has started a monthly newsletter called......please, no hate mail because there is no way I can make this up......."The Monthly Flow"  I was crying in my office for an hour from laughing.  Thought I would share.
> 
> FWIW....The HR department came up with the title.




That's comical, now you have a monthy flow.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> The good news is that the week is ending on a positive note.  DD12 knee is not injured the pain and swelling are due to her growth.  She is almost 5'6'' at 12 almost 13.  She seems to grow in her sleep.  She is not happy with the diagnosis but it makes sense.  We may still be renting a wheelchair for her next week because she is having a great deal of pain in that knee.
> 
> DD15 has her glasses repaired and a spare on order.
> 
> Now - This time next week, we will be finishing our dinner at Ohana's



I am so glad it is nothing serious, wow she is taller than me already..

This time next week I am partying with my Cruise meet-up group at the Radisson


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Todd wrote a great post that summarizes most of the informal plans -check that out.  It probably has the most relevant information.  The bulk of this thread is overwhelming because we tend to just chat throughout the day (and night) sometimes in a very competitive nature.
> 
> It has been crazy at my house all week with one daughter ending up on crutches and the other one breaking her glasses.
> 
> The good news is that the week is ending on a positive note.  DD12 knee is not injured the pain and swelling are due to her growth.  She is almost 5'6'' at 12 almost 13.  She seems to grow in her sleep.  She is not happy with the diagnosis but it makes sense.  We may still be renting a wheelchair for her next week because she is having a great deal of pain in that knee.
> 
> DD15 has her glasses repaired and a spare on order.
> 
> Now - This time next week, we will be finishing our dinner at Ohana's




Glad to hear it is just growing pains! 
Yay for the spare pair of glasses.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Post # 3,000
> 
> Anyway, I am missing one of my MickyPath Banners.  It was there earlier today.  Is anyone else still having a problem?
> 
> Kim




Congrats Kim on post 3000!


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> I am so glad it is nothing serious, wow she is taller than me already..
> 
> This time next week I am partying with my Cruise meet-up group at the Radisson



Be sure to leave me a drink or two behind. I am getting on the boat after you!


----------



## mrzrich

AnneR said:


> Todd wrote a great post that summarizes most of the informal plans -check that out.  It probably has the most relevant information.  The bulk of this thread is overwhelming because we tend to just chat throughout the day (and night) sometimes in a very competitive nature.



Since I'm a late comer to this party, do you happen to know which page I can find this info on?


----------



## katscradle

Night everyone, see you tomorrow.
We decided not to go to the cottage this weekend.
A wet rainy and cold weekend is ahead.


----------



## Dodie

I'm going to say goodnight before the boards go down .

See everyone later.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> I'm going to say goodnight before the boards go down .
> 
> See everyone later.



Night Dodie. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## sshaw10060

mrzrich said:


> Since I'm a late comer to this party, do you happen to know which page I can find this info on?



Here is Todd's Post:


jeanigor said:


> *There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
> •Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
> •Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> •Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
> •Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> •Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
> •Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
> •Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
> •Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.
> 
> These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.



See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## shellyminnie

I'm tired. I'm going to bed!! See you tomorrow!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Todd wrote a great post that summarizes most of the informal plans -check that out.  It probably has the most relevant information.  The bulk of this thread is overwhelming because we tend to just chat throughout the day (and night) sometimes in a very competitive nature.
> 
> It has been crazy at my house all week with one daughter ending up on crutches and the other one breaking her glasses.
> 
> The good news is that the week is ending on a positive note.  DD12 knee is not injured the pain and swelling are due to her growth.  She is almost 5'6'' at 12 almost 13.  She seems to grow in her sleep.  She is not happy with the diagnosis but it makes sense.  We may still be renting a wheelchair for her next week because she is having a great deal of pain in that knee.
> 
> DD15 has her glasses repaired and a spare on order.
> 
> Now - This time next week, we will be finishing our dinner at Ohana's



Very good news!!!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Sure hope the boards migration goes OK tonight. You know, when the wildebeest make there annual migration across Africa many of them are taken out by crocodiles and other predators. It would be a shame if Todd was taken out by a hungry croc. I would be lost at DAP without his handy spreadsheet.



Thanks, I'll keep an ear out for hungry crocs.


----------



## jeanigor

mrzrich said:


> Since I'm a late comer to this party, do you happen to know which page I can find this info on?



I will also edit it to put it in the second post on this thread. Once the boards are back up.


----------



## chirurgeon

Good night everyone.  Good luck Alex.

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

See y'all on the other side of the migration!


----------



## jeanigor

Everyone have a good shut down!!!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

I get to be the first poster today.  

That will never happen again.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I get to be the first poster today.
> 
> That will never happen again.



















*You got that right, sister!*


----------



## jeanigor

I posted this on the first page...(second post of this thread, BTW)...but I thought I would put it here too.  (Are you sick of me yet?)



*There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.

These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.

If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
*
Hope that helps!!*


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I get to be the first poster today.
> 
> That will never happen again.




Shouldn't you be asleep? Hi Kim!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Shouldn't you be asleep? Hi Kim!



Well at least I am not the only nut still up. But I should be turning in soon...


----------



## Renysmom

Good Morning everyone.. 

Can't believe I  am awake at this ridiculous hour on a Saturday but the puppies wanted up and I have to go into the office for a few hours so I figured I would start the day..

Hope everyone has wonderful weekend plans! After I get out of the office its off to do some errands, then to watch my nephews last football  game of the season followed up by dinner at mom's.  Not bad for a Saturday.  Oh yea we also start packing for the cruise, how could I forget that..

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Be safe and have fun with whatever you are doing today!


----------



## AnneR

Kelly,

You are not the only one up early on a Saturday morning.  I'm here too.  Habits are hard to break.  I will go back to bed though.

Rain! It is Homecoming today, parade looks like it is cancelled and possibly the game.  The bakesale and dance are still on.  I made pumpkin bread last night.

One week for Halloween!  This time next week I will be at Disney!

DAP starts for me in 47 days.


----------



## AnneR

By the way -

Alex the boards are screaming fast this morning!


----------



## LMO429

AnneR said:


> By the way -
> 
> Alex the boards are screaming fast this morning!



YES I noticed this as well!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Morning all.  Rainy day on tap here in Plymouth.  Hope its better at your house - or the mouse house.


----------



## katscradle

Well good morning everyone!
I have been waiting to post this here!!!
It's my 3000th post! 
Will arrive in WDW in 38 days!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I get to be the first poster today.
> 
> That will never happen again.



Congrats Kim!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> By the way -
> 
> Alex the boards are screaming fast this morning!



I know, this is great how fast they are!


----------



## chirurgeon

Morning everyone.  I've been at work since 6 am.  I am not a morning person. But the time and 1/2 was too tempting to refuse.  A little extra for DAP.  Less than 6 hours to go.

Kim

P.S. The speed on the boards is great right now.


----------



## chirurgeon

Thanks goodness.  Salt and Vinegar Potato Chips in the vending machine.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> *You got that right, sister!*



That is a great smiley!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> Good Morning everyone..
> 
> Can't believe I  am awake at this ridiculous hour on a Saturday but the puppies wanted up and I have to go into the office for a few hours so I figured I would start the day..
> 
> Hope everyone has wonderful weekend plans! After I get out of the office its off to do some errands, then to watch my nephews last football  game of the season followed up by dinner at mom's.  Not bad for a Saturday.  Oh yea we also start packing for the cruise, how could I forget that..
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Be safe and have fun with whatever you are doing today!



That's a nice *long *cruise you're going on Kelly. Have fun.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well good morning everyone!
> I have been waiting to post this here!!!
> It's my 3000th post!
> Will arrive in WDW in 38 days!



WooHoo!

I have a long way to go to get to 3000.


----------



## dpuck1998

Morning all, I see Alex did a nice job with the LUN transfer.

No YMCA this morning, we are staying home to make sure everyone stays healthy.   A nice quiet weekend for us, which is good but not by choice.


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> Thanks goodness.  Salt and Vinegar Potato Chips in the vending machine.
> 
> Kim



My fav!


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning. 

Ok, so the dog that I'm sitting for is usually an angel. She's a black lab with some hip problems, so she doesn't do a whole lot. This morning she decided she had to go to the bathroom at 7:00 this morning and woke me up. So, I got up, took her out, and then she went back to bed!! However, I for some reason am wide awake!! Maybe I'll talk a nap later!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all, I see Alex did a nice job with the LUN transfer.
> 
> No YMCA this morning, we are staying home to make sure everyone stays healthy.   A nice quiet weekend for us, which is good but not by choice.



Have a Disney movie marathon!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Have a Disney movie marathon!



Good Plan!!  plus I'm going to make my famous Chocolate Cake, Aaron tell them how good it is!

Lets see...after How its made is over, I think we will watch The Incredibles!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I think we will watch The Incredibles!



One of my favorites!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Well at least I am not the only nut still up. But I should be turning in soon...



It was only 10:30 for me. 



OKW Lover said:


> Morning all.  Rainy day on tap here in Plymouth.  Hope its better at your house - or the mouse house.



I woke up to SNOW! 



katscradle said:


> Well good morning everyone!
> I have been waiting to post this here!!!
> It's my 3000th post!
> Will arrive in WDW in 38 days!




Congrats!


----------



## Launchpad11B

aspen37 said:


> I woke up to SNOW!



HEY! That's a four letter word around here! When are we all moving to Orlando? This weather stinks!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Good Plan!!  plus I'm going to make my famous Chocolate Cake, Aaron tell them how good it is!
> 
> Lets see...after How its made is over, I think we will watch The Incredibles!



Mmm . . chocolate cake! Hmm . . . wonder how fast I can make it Michigan.



Launchpad11B said:


> HEY! That's a four letter word around here! When are we all moving to Orlando? This weather stinks!



Soon I hope!! I get lonely . .


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> HEY! That's a four letter word around here! When are we all moving to Orlando? This weather stinks!



It's a four letter word here too. It is really too early for this.  I'm sure the ski company is jumping for joy. 
I hope I won't be moving for a long time. I promised my grandmother I would not move any farther then Colorado until after she passes away. She made me promise this about 10 years ago when I first started talking about moving to Florida.


----------



## georgemoe

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I'm feeling slightly overwhelmed by DAP at the moment. I feel so lost. lol. I haven't been paying much attention to all of the things going on and now that I am going am 100% lost. I'll figure it out I am sure (maybe).



Don't worry Nikki you'll hook up with many of the groups. You'll be fine girlie. 



scarlett873 said:


> This will be my last post for the evening...I think...DH and I finished dinner and we're waiting for the Abbey Road album to finishing downloading for The Beatles Rockband game!



Well, did you Beatle out last night?



shellyminnie said:


> What in the world have you gotten into??



I think he got into Christy's makeup Shelly. 



jeanigor said:


> I posted this on the first page...(second post of this thread, BTW)...but I thought I would put it here too.  (Are you sick of me yet?)[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]



Maybe a link in your sig next to the FE Primer would help.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all. I am working all day today and tomorrow. Things are quiet in the ER so far.


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all. I am working all day today and tomorrow. Things are quiet in the ER so far.



Hi Scott. You got the work weekend as well. It's not right I tell ya.


----------



## kathrna

Good dreary morning to all from NC.  It's cloudy, misty, chilly, I'm down one boy and the other has two birthday parties to go to.  The artillery is not just shaking the windows, but the whole house.  That was my wake up call this a.m.  

To all those at work, I'm sorry and I hope it goes by quickly.


----------



## AnneR

News flash 

We have sunshine!

Guess the weatherman can't be right 100% of the time.  We will see if it lasts.


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> Well good morning everyone!
> I have been waiting to post this here!!!
> It's my 3000th post!
> Will arrive in WDW in 38 days!



congrats on 3000!!!



dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all, I see Alex did a nice job with the LUN transfer.
> 
> No YMCA this morning, we are staying home to make sure everyone stays healthy.   A nice quiet weekend for us, which is good but not by choice.



Everyone stay heathly there. We went the the Y last night because my 5 year old wanted to run on the track. That lasted for about 5 minutes. 



Boards are really fast this morning. Awesome!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Another hot and sunny day here in Central FL.   I woke up sicker and that is no fun at all!   Blah those preschool germs.

Cant wait until DAP it is taking forever to get here.


----------



## mikelan6

OK Boys and Girls, I'm off to the Apple store to upgrade my iPhone.  Wish me luck!

I stopped by Best Buy yesterday to see their offerings, but it was a mad house there.  So much for a bad economy.


----------



## sshaw10060

georgemoe said:


> Hi Scott. You got the work weekend as well. It's not right I tell ya.



I only have to work 5 or 6 weekends a year, so it's not too bad. The problem is I am so busy during the week I struggle to take a day off.


----------



## spaddy

mikelan6 said:


> OK Boys and Girls, I'm off to the Apple store to upgrade my iPhone.  Wish me luck!
> 
> I stopped by Best Buy yesterday to see their offerings, but it was a mad house there.  So much for a bad economy.



Have fun!  I love my 3gs but I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## fakereadhed

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all. I am working all day today and tomorrow. Things are quiet in the ER so far.



You know you just jinxed it. Ixnay on the Q word.




IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I woke up sicker and that is no fun at all!   Blah those preschool germs.



Feel better soon!


----------



## mikelan6

spaddy said:


> Have fun!  I love my 3gs but I don't have anything to compare it to.



I love my 2G as well, but it's slooooooooow in downloading webpages.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> One of my favorites!



Watching now, half way.   Email sent BTW



shellyminnie said:


> Mmm . . chocolate cake! Hmm . . . wonder how fast I can make it Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon I hope!! I get lonely . .



About 18 hrs I think.  If you leave now I'll see you early tomorrow morning 



spaddy said:


> congrats on 3000!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone stay heathly there. We went the the Y last night because my 5 year old wanted to run on the track. That lasted for about 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Boards are really fast this morning. Awesome!



At least he wanted to run the track!  Good for him.


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Well, did you Beatle out last night?


Yes we did! One of the new songs is a medley of the album Abbey Road. That has got to be the LONGEST song ever...we played it through it (while Jen kept texting me after 3 glasses of Pinot  ) and barely missed 5 stars. I told Matthew that I was NOT playing through it again...my arms hurt! I'm the drummer in the house...between the drums and then using the bass pedal, I was done.  Keep in mind that we had already played through all of the new songs before getting to the medley...ow...

The boards are uber fast today!


----------



## sshaw10060

fakereadhed said:


> You know you just jinxed it. Ixnay on the Q word.



Typing the Q word is safe. You should just never say it out loud.


----------



## DVCsince02

stichlover87 said:


> They also sell the bags at one of the stores at Hollywood Studios if you can't make it to DTD.





katscradle said:


> I want one too, but I think my chances are slim!



Morning everyone!

Went out to the Melting Pot last night for dinner.  Celebrating our 13th anniversary.  YUM!  Had tooooo many glasses of Pinot and was drunk texting Brandie for a bit.  Then went to watch Couples Retreat.  Save your money and wait for it.  Not as funny as you think.

I mentioned the purse to DH yesterday.  Then, in the car last night he told me he called the Disney merchandise line and ordered it for me!  It's on backorder, and sold out in the stores.  The cast member said they are only sold in 4 stores on property (WOD, Tren-D, Grand Floridian, and Hollywood Studios).  They anticipate more to come, but wanted to give you the heads up.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Went out to the Melting Pot last night for dinner.  Celebrating our 13th anniversary.  YUM!  Had tooooo many glasses of Pinot and was drunk texting Brandie for a bit.  Then went to watch Couples Retreat.  Save your money and wait for it.  Not as funny as you think.
> 
> I mentioned the purse to DH yesterday.  Then, in the car last night he told me he called the Disney merchandise line and ordered it for me!  It's on backorder, and sold out in the stores.  The cast member said they are only sold in 4 stores on property (WOD, Tren-D, Grand Floridian, and Hollywood Studios).  They anticipate more to come, but wanted to give you the heads up.


Go back and read those text messages...it was pretty entertaining and creative on your spelling...


----------



## georgemoe

Did everyone know that Don has cake this morning?


----------



## kimisabella

Morning all, just got back from a morning out.  The girls slept over my parents house last night so I decided that Vinny and I should go to Toys R US to see if we could get any Zhu Zhu pets.  

We got there at 8am, and we were the 2nd people on line.  Doors opened at 9and the manager told everyone there was a limit of 2 pieces per person.  We ran in and got our items and got out within 10 minutes! 

What really bothered me is that there were people on line soley there to buy these toys to re-sell in their stores, ebay, ect..  They openly talked about it and discussed how they re-sell the hamsters for $30/each.  I'm glad they put a limit on how many you can buy otherwise these people would have bought everything.

Now we are off to the annual Halloween costume sale in the neighborhood.  One of the people in the neighborhood owns some kind of costume company and has a huge sale every year - all costume $5/each and the money goes to charity.  The costumes are really beautiful, some are even whole costumes sets from the Disney Store.  Last year I got Vinny a Captain Jack costume that had the $80 Disney Store price tag on it.


----------



## georgemoe

Thought I was ambitious trying to carve a Lady and the Tramp pumpkin. This house up the block from me in the paper this morning has 47 Disney pumpkins on display.   I'll be paying them a visit today.  http://www.sentinelandenterprise.com/local/ci_13633944?source=rss


----------



## sshaw10060

DVCsince02 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Went out to the Melting Pot last night for dinner.  Celebrating our 13th anniversary.  YUM!  Had tooooo many glasses of Pinot and was drunk texting Brandie for a bit.



We went to melting pot with two other couples and ate and drank a phenomenal amount. Needless to say, we were not a quiet table. When the bill comes, one of the women we are with looks at it and exclaims loudly to the couple having a romantic dinner next to us "you know how much this place costs!" They just smile politely. She persists practically screams that our bill was over $500 just wanting someone to agree that was a lot of money. At this point we just grabbed her and ran.  Her husband sent them champagne to apologize for having to put up with us.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Did everyone know that Don has cake this morning?



I did make pancakes!  Working on the chocolate cake in an hour to two.



kimisabella said:


> Morning all, just got back from a morning out.  The girls slept over my parents house last night so I decided that Vinny and I should go to Toys R US to see if we could get any Zhu Zhu pets.
> 
> We got there at 8am, and we were the 2nd people on line.  Doors opened at 9and the manager told everyone there was a limit of 2 pieces per person.  We ran in and got our items and got out within 10 minutes!
> 
> What really bothered me is that there were people on line soley there to buy these toys to re-sell in their stores, ebay, ect..  They openly talked about it and discussed how they re-sell the hamsters for $30/each.  I'm glad they put a limit on how many you can buy otherwise these people would have bought everything.
> 
> Now we are off to the annual Halloween costume sale in the neighborhood.  One of the people in the neighborhood owns some kind of costume company and has a huge sale every year - all costume $5/each and the money goes to charity.  The costumes are really beautiful, some are even whole costumes sets from the Disney Store.  Last year I got Vinny a Captain Jack costume that had the $80 Disney Store price tag on it.



Darn, that means I don't get to find them for you 

Those ebay people are sad, but you can't blame them.  Its the people that buy from them and create the false price increase that are to blame.  Parents that are willing to pay 3 times the price for their kids to get a toy.  I'm terrible at xmas, I buy my kids way too many presents, but I refuse to go on ebay and get them the toy of the year.  If it is something they want I let them know they can ask for it but they might have to wait until after xmas.  I've yet to resort to buying it on ebay, mostly out of spite for people selling them.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Went out to the Melting Pot last night for dinner.  Celebrating our 13th anniversary.  YUM!  Had tooooo many glasses of Pinot and was drunk texting Brandie for a bit.  Then went to watch Couples Retreat.  Save your money and wait for it.  Not as funny as you think.
> 
> I mentioned the purse to DH yesterday.  Then, in the car last night he told me he called the Disney merchandise line and ordered it for me!  It's on backorder, and sold out in the stores.  The cast member said they are only sold in 4 stores on property (WOD, Tren-D, Grand Floridian, and Hollywood Studios).  They anticipate more to come, but wanted to give you the heads up.




Congrats on the anniversary and the gift to come!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Go back and read those text messages...it was pretty entertaining and creative on your spelling...







sshaw10060 said:


> We went to melting pot with two other couples and ate and drank a phenomenal amount. Needless to say, we were not a quiet table. When the bill comes, one of the women we are with looks at it and exclaims loudly to the couple having a romantic dinner next to us "you know how much this place costs!" They just smile politely. She persists practically screams that our bill was over $500 just wanting someone to agree that was a lot of money. At this point we just grabbed her and ran.  Her husband sent them champagne to apologize for having to put up with us.



We asked to be moved from out first table last night.  We sat in front of a large group.  You could tell they were going to get rowdy.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Went out to the Melting Pot last night for dinner.  Celebrating our 13th anniversary.  YUM!  Had tooooo many glasses of Pinot and was drunk texting Brandie for a bit.  Then went to watch Couples Retreat.  Save your money and wait for it.  Not as funny as you think.
> 
> I mentioned the purse to DH yesterday.  Then, in the car last night he told me he called the Disney merchandise line and ordered it for me!  It's on backorder, and sold out in the stores.  The cast member said they are only sold in 4 stores on property (WOD, Tren-D, Grand Floridian, and Hollywood Studios).  They anticipate more to come, but wanted to give you the heads up.



Sounds like fun and congrats on the purse.  Did you post a picture yet?


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Thought I was ambitious trying to carve a Lady and the Tramp pumpkin. This house up the block from me in the paper this morning has 47 Disney pumpkins on display.   I'll be paying them a visit today.  http://www.sentinelandenterprise.com/local/ci_13633944?source=rss



Neat!


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like fun and congrats on the purse.  Did you post a picture yet?



Here is what they look like.

Medium Cindy Tote - $175 (the one DH ordered for me)





Small Tassle Tote - $150





Flap Wristlet - $45


----------



## kathrna

mikelan6 said:


> OK Boys and Girls, I'm off to the Apple store to upgrade my iPhone.  Wish me luck!
> 
> I stopped by Best Buy yesterday to see their offerings, but it was a mad house there.  So much for a bad economy.





DVCsince02 said:


> Here is what they look like.
> 
> Medium Cindy Tote - $175 (the one DH ordered for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Tassle Tote - $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flap Wristlet - $45



I can't seem to find anything on the measurements of these bags other than small, medium and large.  Anyone have that info? 

Congrats, Jen & Chris on your anniversary!


----------



## kathrna

kimisabella said:


> Morning all, just got back from a morning out.  The girls slept over my parents house last night so I decided that Vinny and I should go to Toys R US to see if we could get any Zhu Zhu pets.
> 
> We got there at 8am, and we were the 2nd people on line.  Doors opened at 9and the manager told everyone there was a limit of 2 pieces per person.  We ran in and got our items and got out within 10 minutes!



YAY!!  I know of some girls who will be pretty excited to see them!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Check the Dooney website for the bag measurements.  I have the Med. Cindy tote in a different pattern.  It's pretty big.


----------



## WebmasterMike

DVCsince02 said:


> Here is what they look like.
> 
> Medium Cindy Tote - $175 (the one DH ordered for me)



Ooooooo!  That has murse written all over it!  Will it hold a netbook and a blackberry?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

georgemoe said:


> Thought I was ambitious trying to carve a Lady and the Tramp pumpkin. This house up the block from me in the paper this morning has 47 Disney pumpkins on display.   I'll be paying them a visit today.  http://www.sentinelandenterprise.com/local/ci_13633944?source=rss



That's awesome! I'm using the Disney stencil kit to carve one tomorrow. I am not sure what one I'll do just yet. I have the Pixar stencils and regular Disney ones. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Went out to the Melting Pot last night for dinner.  Celebrating our 13th anniversary.  YUM!  Had tooooo many glasses of Pinot and was drunk texting Brandie for a bit.  Then went to watch Couples Retreat.  Save your money and wait for it.  Not as funny as you think.
> 
> I mentioned the purse to DH yesterday.  Then, in the car last night he told me he called the Disney merchandise line and ordered it for me!  It's on backorder, and sold out in the stores.  The cast member said they are only sold in 4 stores on property (WOD, Tren-D, Grand Floridian, and Hollywood Studios).  They anticipate more to come, but wanted to give you the heads up.



We have a few Melting Pots here in NJ, but I've never gone to one. I've always wondered if it'd fill Sean up for the price. Thoughts?

Congrats on the purse. I'm going to look for it myself. I don't want to buy it until I see it in person and know for sure. I'll look in a few weeks. I wonder if I should call and see if a store could put one on hold?



mikelan6 said:


> OK Boys and Girls, I'm off to the Apple store to upgrade my iPhone.  Wish me luck!
> 
> I stopped by Best Buy yesterday to see their offerings, but it was a mad house there.  So much for a bad economy.



Good luck, Mike! I love my 3G!


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> We have a few Melting Pots here in NJ, but I've never gone to one. I've always wondered if it'd fill Sean up for the price. Thoughts?



I think it will. If you run out of dippers and still have cheese, broth/oil, or chocolate in your pot, you can ask for more dippers!! And if you do order all 3 courses, it can be A LOT of food!! 

I would definitely give it a try!!


----------



## DVCsince02

*NikkiBell* said:


> We have a few Melting Pots here in NJ, but I've never gone to one. I've always wondered if it'd fill Sean up for the price. Thoughts?
> 
> Congrats on the purse. I'm going to look for it myself. I don't want to buy it until I see it in person and know for sure. I'll look in a few weeks. I wonder if I should call and see if a store could put one on hold?



Not only do we fill up, but we are bursting at the seams from eating there.  Plenty of food.  Cheese course, salad, entree and the best part.... chocolate.

The purse is sold out.  None of the 4 stores have them in stock.  They may be back in stock soon, but from what the cast member told Chris on the phone, they only bought a few hundred and they sold out in a few days.  They are ordering more.  You can take your chances and hope they are there when you go, or order via the merchandise number.  They won't charge your card until it ships.


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> Not only do we fill up, but we are bursting at the seams from eating there.  Plenty of food.  Cheese course, salad, entree and the best part.... chocolate.
> 
> The purse is sold out.  None of the 4 stores have them in stock.  They may be back in stock soon, but from what the cast member told Chris on the phone, they only bought a few hundred and they sold out in a few days.  They are ordering more.  You can take your chances and hope they are there when you go, or order via the merchandise number.  They won't charge your card until it ships.



Happy Anniversary! Was your anniversary yesterday?


----------



## jcb

shellyminnie said:


> I think it will. If you run out of dippers and still have cheese, broth/oil, or chocolate in your pot, you can ask for more dippers!! And if you do order all 2 courses, it can be A LOT of food!!
> 
> I would definitely give it a try!!



oh my, only two courses?  What happened to desert?  I can't resist the melted chocolate?

Seriously, I'm a clean plate kid and I leave stuffed.


----------



## shellyminnie

jcb said:


> oh my, only two courses?  What happened to desert?  I can't resist the melted chocolate?
> 
> Seriously, I'm a clean plate kid and I leave stuffed.



Ooops . . . I meant 3!! The chocolate is the best part!!


----------



## DVCsince02

halliesmommy01 said:


> Happy Anniversary! Was your anniversary yesterday?



It's next Sunday the 1st.  We got a sitter and decided to celebrate early.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Some new info posted on the OP; specifically:

- The cut off day/time to register for the event will be 10/28/2009 at noon eastern time.  There will be no exceptions to this.  We need time to work on getting the credentials printed and shipped.  Even if you decide you want to book through DU after that date to try to get into the party it cannot be done - no new registrations after 10/28/2009 at noon Eastern time.

- You MUST be signed up for the TSM party if you want to attend the Friday seminar.  It has to do with logistics of getting people signed-up for the seminar and to help us get the credentials out as soon as possible (I know several people are worried they won't get their's in time - so we are going to try to get them out as soon a possible once all registrations have been processed).

- I did not post this on the OP but once we know about how many people have said they are interested in the seminar through the TSM party sign-up process we will be able to set the price for the event.  You are under no obligation to sign-up for or pay for the seminar if you indicated you were interested.  We are using that as a way to set the price of the seminar - if we come in a few hundred dollars short I will just eat that cost.  Once we set the price for the seminar we will contact those who said they are interested and provide them with a way to sign-up/pay.  This will be done via email - if you do not get your email right away please do not panic and start posting here that you did not get your email - I will be doing these all myself to make sure they go out so it will take some time to get through all requests.

- One last thing, we still do not have a committment from the hotel on the convention space for the seminar and.or the podcast recording - once we have that committment from them we will let everyone know those details.


----------



## scarlett873

kimisabella said:


> Morning all, just got back from a morning out.  The girls slept over my parents house last night so I decided that Vinny and I should go to Toys R US to see if we could get any Zhu Zhu pets.
> 
> We got there at 8am, and we were the 2nd people on line.  Doors opened at 9and the manager told everyone there was a limit of 2 pieces per person.  We ran in and got our items and got out within 10 minutes!
> 
> What really bothered me is that there were people on line soley there to buy these toys to re-sell in their stores, ebay, ect..  They openly talked about it and discussed how they re-sell the hamsters for $30/each.  I'm glad they put a limit on how many you can buy otherwise these people would have bought everything.
> 
> Now we are off to the annual Halloween costume sale in the neighborhood.  One of the people in the neighborhood owns some kind of costume company and has a huge sale every year - all costume $5/each and the money goes to charity.  The costumes are really beautiful, some are even whole costumes sets from the Disney Store.  Last year I got Vinny a Captain Jack costume that had the $80 Disney Store price tag on it.


People used to do that with Beanie Babies. I was an honest collector...not one of the people who would buy one for $6 and then turn around and sell it on eBay for an insanely upped price. I loved by Beanie Babies! Still have them around here somewhere...my favorite was my prized Britannia bear...


----------



## halliesmommy01

WebmasterJohn said:


> Some new info posted on the OP; specifically:
> 
> - The cut off day/time to register for the event will be 10/28/2009 at noon eastern time.  There will be no exceptions to this.  We need time to work on getting the credentials printed and shipped.  Even if you decide you want to book through DU after that date to try to get into the party it cannot be done - no new registrations after 10/28/2009 at noon Eastern time.
> 
> - You MUST be signed up for the TSM party if you want to attend the Friday seminar.  It has to do with logistics of getting people signed-up for the seminar and to help us get the credentials out as soon as possible (I know several people are worried they won't get their's in time - so we are going to try to get them out as soon a possible once all registrations have been processed).
> 
> - I did not post this on the OP but once we know about how many people have said they are interested in the seminar through the TSM party sign-up process we will be able to set the price for the event.  You are under no obligation to sign-up for or pay for the seminar if you indicated you were interested.  We are using that as a way to set the price of the seminar - if we come in a few hundred dollars short I will just eat that cost.  Once we set the price for the seminar we will contact those who said they are interested and provide them with a way to sign-up/pay.  This will be done via email - if you do not get your email right away please do not panic and start posting here that you did not get your email - I will be doing these all myself to make sure they go out so it will take some time to get through all requests.
> 
> - One last thing, we still do not have a committment from the hotel on the convention space for the seminar and.or the podcast recording - once we have that committment from them we will let everyone know those details.



Thank you for the update! And all your hard work.


----------



## WebmasterMike

WooHoo!  One of my favorite Disney movies is on this morning, "The Rocketeer."  I might have to watch "Tron" and "The Black Hole" also today!! 














and here is my buddy, Tron Guy, aka Jay Maynard (He is from Houston)


----------



## scarlett873

WebmasterJohn said:


> Some new info posted on the OP; specifically:
> 
> - The cut off day/time to register for the event will be 10/28/2009 at noon eastern time.  There will be no exceptions to this.  We need time to work on getting the credentials printed and shipped.  Even if you decide you want to book through DU after that date to try to get into the party it cannot be done - no new registrations after 10/28/2009 at noon Eastern time.
> 
> - You MUST be signed up for the TSM party if you want to attend the Friday seminar.  It has to do with logistics of getting people signed-up for the seminar and to help us get the credentials out as soon as possible (I know several people are worried they won't get their's in time - so we are going to try to get them out as soon a possible once all registrations have been processed).
> 
> - I did not post this on the OP but once we know about how many people have said they are interested in the seminar through the TSM party sign-up process we will be able to set the price for the event.  You are under no obligation to sign-up for or pay for the seminar if you indicated you were interested.  We are using that as a way to set the price of the seminar - if we come in a few hundred dollars short I will just eat that cost.  Once we set the price for the seminar we will contact those who said they are interested and provide them with a way to sign-up/pay.  This will be done via email - if you do not get your email right away please do not panic and start posting here that you did not get your email - I will be doing these all myself to make sure they go out so it will take some time to get through all requests.
> 
> - One last thing, we still do not have a committment from the hotel on the convention space for the seminar and.or the podcast recording - once we have that committment from them we will let everyone know those details.


Awesome! Thanks for the update John!


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> It's next Sunday the 1st.  We got a sitter and decided to celebrate early.



Awesome! We are celebrating ours late. Since Dave had to work last night. We are thinking a couples massage and dinner sounds good. I lived vicariously through you last night.


----------



## mrzrich

Thank you John!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Well good morning everyone!
> I have been waiting to post this here!!!
> It's my 3000th post!
> Will arrive in WDW in 38 days!



Congrats on 3K as well as going home in just over a month!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

WebmasterJohn said:


> Some new info posted on the OP; specifically:
> 
> - The cut off day/time to register for the event will be 10/28/2009 at noon eastern time.  There will be no exceptions to this.  We need time to work on getting the credentials printed and shipped.  Even if you decide you want to book through DU after that date to try to get into the party it cannot be done - no new registrations after 10/28/2009 at noon Eastern time.
> 
> - You MUST be signed up for the TSM party if you want to attend the Friday seminar.  It has to do with logistics of getting people signed-up for the seminar and to help us get the credentials out as soon as possible (I know several people are worried they won't get their's in time - so we are going to try to get them out as soon a possible once all registrations have been processed).
> 
> - I did not post this on the OP but once we know about how many people have said they are interested in the seminar through the TSM party sign-up process we will be able to set the price for the event.  You are under no obligation to sign-up for or pay for the seminar if you indicated you were interested.  We are using that as a way to set the price of the seminar - if we come in a few hundred dollars short I will just eat that cost.  Once we set the price for the seminar we will contact those who said they are interested and provide them with a way to sign-up/pay.  This will be done via email - if you do not get your email right away please do not panic and start posting here that you did not get your email - I will be doing these all myself to make sure they go out so it will take some time to get through all requests.
> 
> - One last thing, we still do not have a committment from the hotel on the convention space for the seminar and.or the podcast recording - once we have that committment from them we will let everyone know those details.



I didn't get my email yet?  Who should I call?  



k5jmh said:


> WooHoo!  One of my favorite Disney movies is on this morning, "The Rocketeer."  I might have to watch "Tron" and "The Black Hole" also today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my buddy, Tron Guy, aka Jay Maynard (He is from Houston)



Did you see that guy on Tosh.0 ??  It was hilarious!!


----------



## DVCsince02

The TRON pic....... who has the poking stick?  ACK!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Mmm . . chocolate cake! Hmm . . . wonder how fast I can make it Michigan.



21 hours if you drive straight through with very minimal stopping. 3.23 hours if you fly.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Maybe a link in your sig next to the FE Primer would help.



Wise man Are you taking lessons from John the Genius?


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> 21 hours if you drive straight through with very minimal stopping. 3.23 hours if you fly.



Problem is I wouldn't be able to see anything, I would have to turn around and come straight home. Can't miss my first day of work!!


----------



## Disneydonnam

katscradle said:


> Well good morning everyone!
> I have been waiting to post this here!!!
> It's my 3000th post!
> Will arrive in WDW in 38 days!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

k5jmh said:


> and here is my buddy, Tron Guy, aka Jay Maynard (He is from Houston)



Yet another reason that only Mikhail Baryshnikov should wear leotards...


----------



## scarlett873

UrsulasShadow said:


> Yet another reason that only Mikhail Baryshnikov should wear leotards...


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Problem is I wouldn't be able to see anything, I would have to turn around and come straight home. Can't miss my first day of work!!



True. That is UBER important!


----------



## sshaw10060

WebmasterJohn said:


> Some new info posted on the OP; specifically:
> 
> - The cut off day/time to register for the event will be 10/28/2009 at noon eastern time.  There will be no exceptions to this.  We need time to work on getting the credentials printed and shipped.  Even if you decide you want to book through DU after that date to try to get into the party it cannot be done - no new registrations after 10/28/2009 at noon Eastern time.
> 
> - You MUST be signed up for the TSM party if you want to attend the Friday seminar.  It has to do with logistics of getting people signed-up for the seminar and to help us get the credentials out as soon as possible (I know several people are worried they won't get their's in time - so we are going to try to get them out as soon a possible once all registrations have been processed).
> 
> - I did not post this on the OP but once we know about how many people have said they are interested in the seminar through the TSM party sign-up process we will be able to set the price for the event.  You are under no obligation to sign-up for or pay for the seminar if you indicated you were interested.  We are using that as a way to set the price of the seminar - if we come in a few hundred dollars short I will just eat that cost.  Once we set the price for the seminar we will contact those who said they are interested and provide them with a way to sign-up/pay.  This will be done via email - if you do not get your email right away please do not panic and start posting here that you did not get your email - I will be doing these all myself to make sure they go out so it will take some time to get through all requests.
> 
> - One last thing, we still do not have a committment from the hotel on the convention space for the seminar and.or the podcast recording - once we have that committment from them we will let everyone know those details.



I nominate Anne to PM John and ask why we don't have our e-mails yet.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I nominate Anne to PM John and ask why we don't have our e-mails yet.



I bet dear Dodie wouldn't take that job again so soon.....


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I nominate Anne to PM John and ask why we don't have our e-mails yet.



Isn't the rule, if you post the idea, you handle the logistics?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Isn't the rule, if you post the idea, you handle the logistics?



Touché. She has you on a technicality, Scott...


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> I did make pancakes!  Working on the chocolate cake in an hour to two.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, that means I don't get to find them for you
> 
> Those ebay people are sad, but you can't blame them.  Its the people that buy from them and create the false price increase that are to blame.  Parents that are willing to pay 3 times the price for their kids to get a toy.  I'm terrible at xmas, I buy my kids way too many presents, but I refuse to go on ebay and get them the toy of the year.  If it is something they want I let them know they can ask for it but they might have to wait until after xmas.  I've yet to resort to buying it on ebay, mostly out of spite for people selling them.



Well you can't find them for me, but you still have a very tempting offer from Nicole ..... Sorry Nicole, I could only get 4 things for both my girls and I'm not going to go back and wait on line again.


----------



## WebmasterMike

dpuck1998 said:


> Did you see that guy on Tosh.0 ??  It was hilarious!!



I know that guy!!  Jay (Tron Guy) came to a Ham Radio club function dressed in his Tron guy outfit so we could see it.  He was on Jimmy Kimmel for a long time as a special correspondent.  He is very much an uber-geek!!


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> People used to do that with Beanie Babies. I was an honest collector...not one of the people who would buy one for $6 and then turn around and sell it on eBay for an insanely upped price. I loved by Beanie Babies! Still have them around here somewhere...my favorite was my prized Britannia bear...



It is so funny you said that... the guy in line next to me was saying how he used to buy 1000 beanie babies at a time from his "guy" and re-sell them for a huge profit.


----------



## nowellsl

DVCsince02 said:


> Here is what they look like.
> 
> Medium Cindy Tote - $175 (the one DH ordered for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Tassle Tote - $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flap Wristlet - $45



These are so cute!  What stores sell them?  Thanks!


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Touché. She has you on a technicality, Scott...



If you look in the Terms of Service for the boards. Section 5 subsection 3 paragraph 4: "Scott does not have to do anything he doesn't want".  Plus I am afraid of John.  I don't want to be the next "cleaning lady" on the Podcast.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> If you look in the Terms of Service for the boards. Section 5 subsection 3 paragraph 4: "Scott does not have to do anything he doesn't want".  Plus I am afraid of John.  I don't want to be the next "cleaning lady" on the Podcast.



What I hear you say is interns are fair game?

I think either Paul or Don has all ready posted wondering where their email is, you wouldn't be the first one


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> What I hear you say is interns are fair game?
> 
> I think either Paul or Don has all ready posted wondering where their email is, you wouldn't be the first one



Interns are always fair game.  Some chance one will cry by the end of business tomorrow.  My patience is rapidly waining.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Interns are always fair game.  Some chance one will cry by the end of business tomorrow.  My patience is rapidly waining.





Take a deep breath, count to 10...


----------



## Dodie

Thanks for the update John. I promise to NOT be the one to whine if I don't get my email. 

Who else would pay money to see some of Jen's drunk texts to Brandie from last night?


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Thanks for the update John. I promise to NOT be the one to whine if I don't get my email.
> 
> Who else would pay money to see some of Jen's drunk texts to Brandie from last night?



Proceeds to go a charity, right?

We can auction them off.....Jen can bid to keep them on the DL


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Thanks for the update John. I promise to NOT be the one to whine if I don't get my email.
> 
> Who else would pay money to see some of Jen's drunk texts to Brandie from last night?





jeanigor said:


> Proceeds to go a charity, right?
> 
> We can auction them off.....Jen can bid to keep them on the DL



I'll pay 1 slushie


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Proceeds to go a charity, right?
> 
> We can auction them off.....Jen can bid to keep them on the DL



Me likes how you two think


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> I'll pay 1 slushie



The bidding has started


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I'll pay 1 slushie



Well Brandie can only drink so much, so I call her left overs....


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Well Brandie can only drink so much, so I call her left overs....



I'll go two slushies!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Wise man Are you taking lessons from John the Genius?



Nice touch on the new sig Todd. 



jeanigor said:


> Well *Brandie can only drink so much*, so I call her left overs....



You didn't just call one of my favorite DIS'ers a slacker did you?


----------



## chirurgeon

I bid 2 slushies and throw in a Rosa Regale.

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Thanks for the update John. I promise to NOT be the one to whine if I don't get my email.
> 
> Who else would pay money to see some of Jen's drunk texts to Brandie from last night?





jeanigor said:


> Proceeds to go a charity, right?
> 
> We can auction them off.....Jen can bid to keep them on the DL





dpuck1998 said:


> I'll pay 1 slushie





AnneR said:


> Me likes how you two think





AnneR said:


> The bidding has started





sshaw10060 said:


> I'll go two slushies!



Brandie and I will sell to the highest bidder and split the drinks.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie and I will sell to the highest bidder and split the drinks.



I think we can up the bidding so I still get left overs.....unless you're going to borrow Don's shopping cart/double stroller.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Proceeds to go a charity, right?
> 
> We can auction them off.....Jen can bid to keep them on the DL





dpuck1998 said:


> I'll pay 1 slushie





AnneR said:


> Me likes how you two think





AnneR said:


> The bidding has started





jeanigor said:


> Well Brandie can only drink so much, so I call her left overs....





sshaw10060 said:


> I'll go two slushies!





georgemoe said:


> Nice touch on the new sig Todd.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't just call one of my favorite DIS'ers a slacker did you?





chirurgeon said:


> I bid 2 slushies and throw in a Rosa Regale.
> 
> Kim





DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie and I will sell to the highest bidder and split the drinks.


Let the bidding continue...

Hmmm...never thought about it from this angle...maybe I will be able to afford DATW after all!


----------



## scarlett873

Kim is currently in the lead with 2 slushies and 1 rosa regale...


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I think we can up the bidding so I still get left overs.....unless you're going to borrow Don's shopping cart/double stroller.



My dear, I haven't been that drunk in a long time.  I'm surprised I could stay awake for the movie.


----------



## Annette_VA

AnneR said:


> By the way -
> 
> Alex the boards are screaming fast this morning!



loving the speed! Way to go Alex



katscradle said:


> Well good morning everyone!
> I have been waiting to post this here!!!
> It's my 3000th post!
> Will arrive in WDW in 38 days!



Congrats, Katherine!!


----------



## mikelan6

WebmasterJohn said:


> - I did not post this on the OP but once we know about how many people have said they are interested in the seminar through the TSM party sign-up process we will be able to set the price for the event.  You are under no obligation to sign-up for or pay for the seminar if you indicated you were interested.  We are using that as a way to set the price of the seminar - if we come in a few hundred dollars short I will just eat that cost.  Once we set the price for the seminar we will contact those who said they are interested and provide them with a way to sign-up/pay.



If it is only logical to understand that the more people attend the Friday seminar, the lower the price will be ... SO ... 

If any of you post on any other forums or have friends that might be at WDW during that time, I think it'd be great to let them know about the event.

I have posted on one of the forums I usually post in and they were not aware of DAP, even though there was a link to the event on the forum.

The more people that attend, the better the price and the better time we will have.

Thanks!

BTW ... I will wait patiently for my email and not suggest anyone else email John or Kevin asking about their emails.  I learned my lesson!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> My dear, I haven't been that drunk in a long time.  I'm surprised I could stay awake for the movie.



I hope you were awake long enough to "celebrate" your anniversary.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I hope you were awake long enough to "celebrate" your anniversary.


----------



## scarlett873

What's happened to my bidders? Come on peeps! Two slushies and a Rosa Regale aren't going to get us very drunk...


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> What's happened to my bidders? Come on peeps! Two slushies and a Rosa Regale aren't going to get us very drunk...



I'll throw in a limoncello!!


----------



## DVCsince02

I'll help the bidding.  One text read....

"my teeth r fuzzy"


----------



## sshaw10060

I bid 2 slushies, a rosa regale, a limoncello, and a shot of tequila (the cheap stuff)


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> I bid 2 slushies, a rosa regale, a limoncello, and a shot of tequila (the cheap stuff)


A new leader has emerged...

Jen...don't give away all the goods!!  There's more where the fuzzy teeth came from...


----------



## jeanigor

Do I hear 2 Citron slushies, 2 Grand Marnier slusies, 2 Rose Regales, 2 Limoncellos, and 2 shots of tequila (the cheap stuff)?


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


>



What?   I just meant she was awake through the movie...right??



DVCsince02 said:


> I'll help the bidding.  One text read....
> 
> "my teeth r fuzzy"



Too easy....I won't even try...


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Do I hear 2 Citron slushies, 2 Grand Marnier slusies, 2 Rose Regales, 2 Limoncellos, and 2 shots of tequila (the cheap stuff)?



I know there's someone out there who will bid this...come on guys! 

That would give us each one drink (2 in France & Italy!) at our favorite stops...a definite step in the right direction...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I know there's someone out there who will bid this...come on guys!
> 
> That would give us each one drink (2 in France & Italy!) at our favorite stops...a definite step in the right direction...



Gotta help my DIS wives out.....


----------



## sshaw10060

Todd, I just noticed Anne is beating you on the post count. How could you let that happen?


----------



## chirurgeon

I got a confirmation of why I love living in Pittsburgh on the way home today.  The leaves are turning and the hills all over the place were so beautiful.  I couldn't take any pictures since I was driving at the time and only had my phone.   I love all the hills around here.  I just couldn't live some where that is flat.

Kim


----------



## kathrna

dpuck1998 said:


> I hope you were awake long enough to "celebrate" your anniversary.



Don's just looking out for Chris' best interests.


----------



## WebmasterMike

jeanigor said:


> Gotta help my DIS wives out.....



And if Todd can not do it, the _*DIS Gigolo*_ is available for hire.


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> And if Todd can not do it, the _*DIS Gigolo*_ is available for hire.



Poor christy never knew she married a whoeur.


----------



## kathrna

k5jmh said:


> And if Todd can not do it, the _*DIS Gigolo*_ is available for hire.



<enter David Lee Roth music here>


----------



## WebmasterMike

kathrna said:


> <enter David Lee Roth music here>



I prefer the Louis Prima <aka King Louis from the Jungle Book> version.


----------



## WebmasterMike

k5jmh said:


> I prefer the Louis Prima <aka King Louis from the Jungle Book> version.



And i just found this video and thought I would share.  Very cool.

Louis Prima Jungle Book


----------



## OKW Lover

scarlett873 said:


> This will be my last post for the evening...I think...DH and I finished dinner and we're waiting for the Abbey Road album to finishing downloading for The Beatles Rockband game!



So, was it a Hard Day's Night?   




georgemoe said:


> Thought I was ambitious trying to carve a Lady and the Tramp pumpkin. This house up the block from me in the paper this morning has 47 Disney pumpkins on display.   I'll be paying them a visit today.  http://www.sentinelandenterprise.com/local/ci_13633944?source=rss



Looks like a shooting gallery.  Oh Paul.  Calling Paul.  




k5jmh said:


> I know that guy!!  Jay (Tron Guy) came to a Ham Radio club function dressed in his Tron guy outfit so we could see it.  He was on Jimmy Kimmel for a long time as a special correspondent.  He is very much an uber-geek!!



Somehow, when I saw the original post, I just knew it had to be a ham.  Some of us are strange.


----------



## kimisabella

I was down in my basement before cleaning up and I came across this photo from MVMCP, I believe it was 2004.  That is when they used to give you 2 complimentary photos for going to the party


----------



## kathrna

kimisabella said:


> I was down in my basement before cleaning up and I came across this photo from MVMCP, I believe it was 2004.  That is when they used to give you 2 complimentary photos for going to the party



awwwww!  This is so adorable!


----------



## wildfan1473

kimisabella said:


> I was down in my basement before cleaning up and I came across this photo from MVMCP, I believe it was 2004.  That is when they used to give you 2 complimentary photos for going to the party



Too cute!


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> I was down in my basement before cleaning up and I came across this photo from MVMCP, I believe it was 2004.  That is when they used to give you 2 complimentary photos for going to the party



That's a very nice picture!


----------



## katscradle

Ok I just did something that is not like me.
I was in the progect x thread reading.
I can't wait for the new app to come out.
Someone came in complaining.
I told him off, this is not like me at all.
I am just so sick of some peoples negativity.
So I came back here, I saw that picture of Andrea and her family at MVMCP and it has made me feel better. 

I am down sick with a cold today!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Ok I just did something that is not like me.
> I was in the progect x thread reading.
> I can't wait for the new app to come out.
> Someone came in complaining.
> I told him off, this is not like me at all.
> I am just so sick of some peoples negativity.
> So I came back here, I saw that picture of Andrea and her family at MVMCP and it has made me feel better.
> 
> I am down sick with a cold today!



Kat - so sorry you are down today.  I hope you feel better soon.

I read your post in the other thread.  It's the same guy that Brandie dealt with the other night.  Ignore, ignore - he/she just wants to stir the pot.

I am with you about being excited about the new app. I hope it is released on the planned date so I have it for my trip next week.


----------



## kimisabella

kathrna said:


> awwwww!  This is so adorable!



Thanks - I totally forgot about that picture



wildfan1473 said:


> Too cute!



Thanks, I wish they still gave you the free photo



katscradle said:


> Ok I just did something that is not like me.
> I was in the progect x thread reading.
> I can't wait for the new app to come out.
> Someone came in complaining.
> I told him off, this is not like me at all.
> I am just so sick of some peoples negativity.
> So I came back here, I saw that picture of Andrea and her family at MVMCP and it has made me feel better.
> 
> I am down sick with a cold today!



Katherine, don't feel bad, sometimes you just have to let it out.  Glad you liked my picture


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> Ok I just did something that is not like me.
> I was in the progect x thread reading.
> I can't wait for the new app to come out.
> Someone came in complaining.
> I told him off, this is not like me at all.
> I am just so sick of some peoples negativity.
> So I came back here, I saw that picture of Andrea and her family at MVMCP and it has made me feel better.
> 
> I am down sick with a cold today!



Way to go Kat!!


----------



## tlcoke

Hi everyone!  It's my last night at WDW

I am posting this from Kona Cafe.  I fly home tomorrow morning.  For some reason, Airtran's website won't let me check in for my flight.  maybe they're overbooked and I can get a free flight from them.


----------



## Dodie

I am proud to have started the bidding war regarding those drunken text messages!!!!


----------



## kathrna

Where does the bidding stand now?


----------



## sshaw10060

Todd was in the lead last I checked.


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> I bid 2 slushies, a rosa regale, a limoncello, and a shot of tequila (the cheap stuff)


The current high bidder is Scott...

Come on folks...we aren't opposed to peeps combining their resources...


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> Todd was in the lead last I checked.



Todd's our auctioneer...

Nice try...


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> Todd's our auctioneer...
> 
> Nice try...



Sad part is I don't even know what a Rosa Regale is or how much it is going to cost me.


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> Sad part is I don't even know what a Rosa Regale is or how much it is going to cost me.


Rosa Regale is a little bit o' heaven in a glass! It's a sparkling wine. It's yummy...I can drink an entire bottle myself!


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> Rosa Regale is a little bit o' heaven in a glass! It's a sparkling wine. It's yummy...I can drink an entire bottle myself!



Just remember that veterinarians are underpaid for their level of education and I am still paying off my student loans.


----------



## mainegal

sshaw10060 said:


> Just remember that veterinarians are underpaid for their level of education and I am still paying off my student loans.



Something like public librarians? 
Only you get animals and we get teenagers in the afternoon who sometimes act like...


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> Just remember that veterinarians are underpaid for their level of education and I am still paying off my student loans.



I'm unemployed...beat that...


----------



## Launchpad11B

sshaw10060 said:


> Just remember that veterinarians are underpaid for their level of education and I am still paying off my student loans.



You're a vet. That's good. You can take care of team BEAST during DATW!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> You're a vet. That's good. You can take care of team BEAST during DATW!



  Can you bring the horse tranquilizers for Paul?


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I am proud to have started the bidding war regarding those drunken text messages!!!!




Instigator! 



OK, I'll see the 2 slushies, a rosa regale, a limoncello, and a shot of tequila (the cheap stuff) and toss in a spoonbread!


----------



## shellyminnie

I do believe this dog in snoring!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Can you bring the horse tranquilizers for Paul?



I'm a horse now? Great.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm a horse now? Great.



Remind me to tell you about the clydesdale at Sea World.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm a horse now? Great.



You could be Trojan horse. You are trained in sneak attacks!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm a horse now? Great.



Better than a sheep!



kab407 said:


> Remind me to tell you about the clydesdale at Sea World.



hey, thats my nickname!!  



shellyminnie said:


> You could be Trojan horse. You are trained in sneak attacks!


----------



## WebmasterMike

WooHoo I cracked the top 20!!

1  AnneR   	311
2  jeanigor 	300
3  katscradle 	195
4  scarlett873 	119
5  Renysmom 	113
6  Minnie Lor 	109
7  kathrna 	102
8  shellyminnie 	101
9  sshaw10060 	95
10 DVCsince02 	78
11 Madi100 	71
12 Dodie 	65
13 dpuck1998 	65
14 Launchpad11B 	63
15 kimisabella 	62
16 georgemoe 	54
17 spaddy 	54
18 aspen37 	51
19 Annette_VA 	51
20 k5jmh 	        48
21 3guysandagal 	46
22 chirurgeon 	43


----------



## AnneR

k5jmh said:


> WooHoo I cracked the top 20!!
> 
> 1  AnneR   	311
> 2  jeanigor 	300
> 3  katscradle 	195
> 4  scarlett873 	119
> 5  Renysmom 	113
> 6  Minnie Lor 	109
> 7  kathrna 	102
> 8  shellyminnie 	101
> 9  sshaw10060 	95
> 10 DVCsince02 	78
> 11 Madi100 	71
> 12 Dodie 	65
> 13 dpuck1998 	65
> 14 Launchpad11B 	63
> 15 kimisabella 	62
> 16 georgemoe 	54
> 17 spaddy 	54
> 18 aspen37 	51
> 19 Annette_VA 	51
> 20 k5jmh 	        48
> 21 3guysandagal 	46
> 22 chirurgeon 	43



Congratulations


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm a horse now? Great.



Don't worry Paul I will be there to mend to all team BEASTS wounds. Does that make me an honorary member of the team? Or just a low paid lacky?


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## dpuck1998

sshaw10060 said:


> Don't worry Paul I will be there to mend to all team BEASTS wounds. Does that make me an honorary member of the team? Or just a low paid lacky?



You have to break the 200lb mark to be BEAST!  R U up to that??


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


>


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> Rosa Regale is a little bit o' heaven in a glass! It's a sparkling wine. It's yummy...I can drink an entire bottle myself!



Brandie, if you drink an entire bottle of Rosa Regale, YOU are going to be doing the drunk texting.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Remind me to tell you about the clydesdale at Sea World.



Let's hear it!


----------



## georgemoe

Beautiful family photo Andrea! 



k5jmh said:


> And i just found this video and thought I would share.  Very cool.
> 
> Louis Prima Jungle Book



 Love Louis! 

 "Banana split for my baby, a glass of plain water for me." 



k5jmh said:


> WooHoo I cracked the top 20!!
> 
> 1  AnneR   	311
> 2  jeanigor 	300
> 3  katscradle 	195
> 4  scarlett873 	119
> 5  Renysmom 	113
> 6  Minnie Lor 	109
> 7  kathrna 	102
> 8  shellyminnie 	101
> 9  sshaw10060 	95
> 10 DVCsince02 	78
> 11 Madi100 	71
> 12 Dodie 	65
> 13 dpuck1998 	65
> 14 Launchpad11B 	63
> 15 kimisabella 	62
> 16 georgemoe 	54
> 17 spaddy 	54
> 18 aspen37 	51
> 19 Annette_VA 	51
> 20 k5jmh 	48
> 21 3guysandagal 	46
> 22 chirurgeon 	43



Spaddy and I are pals.


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> Instigator!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll see the 2 slushies, a rosa regale, a limoncello, and a shot of tequila (the cheap stuff) and toss in a spoonbread!


Spoonbread? What if I want forkbread?



chirurgeon said:


> Brandie, if you drink an entire bottle of Rosa Regale, YOU are going to be doing the drunk texting.
> 
> Kim


It's entirely possible...


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Shouldn't you be asleep? Hi Kim!



I was by the time you posted.  Hi Anna


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Rosa Regale is a little bit o' heaven in a glass! It's a sparkling wine. It's yummy...I can drink an entire bottle myself!



Me Too!  Love Rosa Regale


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I was by the time you posted.  Hi Anna




You are making a habit of staying up late. Are you practicing for December?


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Thought I was ambitious trying to carve a Lady and the Tramp pumpkin. This house up the block from me in the paper this morning has 47 Disney pumpkins on display.   I'll be paying them a visit today.  http://www.sentinelandenterprise.com/local/ci_13633944?source=rss



I carved 10 pumpkins a few years ago and thought that was a lot. This guy must have a lot of time on his hands. What a great job! 



DVCsince02 said:


> Here is what they look like.
> 
> Medium Cindy Tote - $175 (the one DH ordered for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Tassle Tote - $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flap Wristlet - $45



Congrats Jen & Chris! Happy Anniversary! I love the bags. 



DVCsince02 said:


> The TRON pic....... who has the poking stick?  ACK!



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

jeanigor said:


> First?
> 
> *Thank you for the update, John the Genius!!!!*
> 
> I sure as heck hope we don't need to close another thread to get more info....
> 
> 
> 
> *There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
> Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
> Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.
> 
> These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.
> 
> If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
> 
> *Hope that helps!!*


 
Todd,

Another "event" going on is TLinden's (Karen) 7th annual Jelly Rolls Meet on Thursday, Decembe 10 @ 8pm.  Cover charge = $10


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Todd, I just noticed Anne is beating you on the post count. How could you let that happen?



I plan sneak attacks. In the middle of the night. After I get home from dancing the night away....plus she's leaving for vacation shortly. MUhahahahaha


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Remind me to tell you about the clydesdale at Sea World.



I think that may be a compliment, Paul.....


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> You are making a habit of staying up late. Are you practicing for December?



If not DAP, then ABD....


----------



## jeanigor

Mary Jo said:


> Todd,
> 
> Another "event" going on is TLinden's (Karen) 7th annual Jelly Rolls Meet on Thursday, Decembe 10 @ 8pm.  Cover charge = $10



Thanks, I will update accordingly.


----------



## Annette_VA

k5jmh said:


> WooHoo I cracked the top 20!!
> 
> 1  AnneR   	311
> 2  jeanigor 	300
> 3  katscradle 	195
> 4  scarlett873 	119
> 5  Renysmom 	113
> 6  Minnie Lor 	109
> 7  kathrna 	102
> 8  shellyminnie 	101
> 9  sshaw10060 	95
> 10 DVCsince02 	78
> 11 Madi100 	71
> 12 Dodie 	65
> 13 dpuck1998 	65
> 14 Launchpad11B 	63
> 15 kimisabella 	62
> 16 georgemoe 	54
> 17 spaddy 	54
> 18 aspen37 	51
> 19 Annette_VA 	51
> 20 k5jmh 	        48
> 21 3guysandagal 	46
> 22 chirurgeon 	43



Holy cow, I made top 20


----------



## BilltM

k5jmh said:


> And if Todd can not do it, the _*DIS Gigolo*_ is available for hire.



A Fred Garvin clone?? 

http://www.hulu.com/watch/3514/saturday-night-live-fred-garvin-male-prostitute


----------



## sshaw10060

dpuck1998 said:


> You have to break the 200lb mark to be BEAST!  R U up to that??



Sadly I am much closer to the #300 mark. My problem is that it is certainly not all muscle.


----------



## WebmasterMike

jeanigor said:


> I think that may be a compliment, Paul.....


 
Arn't the Clydesdales fixed?


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I plan sneak attacks. In the middle of the night. After I get home from dancing the night away....plus she's leaving for vacation shortly. MUhahahahaha



I suffer from no illusions.  I know that I am not FAMOUS and I don't wear the tiara.

I will do my best to maintain the lead but... Todd is right.  I have a vacation coming.  I am not planning on posting while I am gone.


----------



## WebmasterMike

BilltM said:


> A Fred Garvin clone??
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/3514/saturday-night-live-fred-garvin-male-prostitute


 
I was thinking more like *Señor Miguel.*


----------



## shellyminnie

k5jmh said:


> Arn't the Clydesdales fixed?



Not the ones I have seen!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> I think that may be a compliment, Paul.....



How do you mean Todd?



k5jmh said:


> Arn't the Clydesdales fixed?


----------



## Hygiene99

All signed up!


----------



## Renysmom

Wow you guys went on a major posting binge yesterday didn't you..

We had a great Saturday, all the errands done, great dinner with mom and the oldest son with fiance and then we come home at 7:00 pm to no power.  We have no idea how long it was out and I did try to use my laptop in the dark with the aircard but the laptop wasn't powered so I just went to bed.

Power came back somewhere around 11:00 but I stayed in bed and so now, well rested I can start that cleaning and packing I was gonna do last night and watch some football.  I am sure I can positively state the Redskins will mess up again 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## dpuck1998

sshaw10060 said:


> Sadly I am much closer to the #300 mark. My problem is that it is certainly not all muscle.



Sounds like you're in then!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






k5jmh said:


> Arn't the Clydesdales fixed?



  I think every man on this thread just trembled!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Apparently I've been banned from talking about "chilly" weather! Its only 64 here!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Apparently I've been banned from not talking about "chilly" weather! Its only 64 here!!



That will be our high for the next several days.


----------



## sshaw10060

k5jmh said:


> Arn't the Clydesdales fixed?



Thats not what you use.  You use one of these. It is called an emasculator (I kid you not)


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> Thats not what you use.  You use one of these. It is called an emasculator (I kid you not)



OMG!


----------



## shellyminnie

sshaw10060 said:


> Thats not what you use.  You use one of these. It is called an emasculator (I kid you not)



That even made me cringe!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

shellyminnie said:


> That even made me cringe!!


 
I just trimbled!  That is not something you would use on Pecans (wrong kind of nuts).


----------



## kathrna

k5jmh said:


> Arn't the Clydesdales fixed?



YIKES!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> How do you mean Todd?



Sent you a PM Paul.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Thats not what you use.  You use one of these. It is called an emasculator (I kid you not)



One squeeze and that's it??!!    You use this on all animals?  Or is this the clydesdale size?


----------



## kab407

sshaw10060 said:


> Thats not what you use.  You use one of these. It is called an emasculator (I kid you not)



YIKES!!!

I'll stay on the pharmaceutical side of things.  Devices are scary!!!!!


----------



## kathrna

Good Sunday Morning to you all!  

Scott, you post scary things. 

I had to turn my air conditioner back on this weekend.  Inside the house it was 82.  A bit stuffy for my liking.  But the weather should cool off a bit this week into the low 70's and mid 60's.

OK, I'm off to p/u DS from his hiking trip.  Talk to you all later.  

Scott, behave.  You're frightening the children!


----------



## dpuck1998

I'd like to run today boys, keep it up and I won't be able to walk.

Does this help?


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Sent you a PM Paul.



I'm thinking that wasn't an advertised attraction!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning Everyone, 

I hope you all had a good day yesterday. It was a typical Saturday for Sean and I. We went shopping and got all of the necessary travel stuff for our trip. We also both bought TSA approved locks for our luggage (Sean's insistence) because the last time he and I went to FL his camera was stolen from his bag. Why on EARTH he put it in his checked luggage is beyond me! In any event, we got pretty nifty locks and are planning on using them this time around just to be on the safe side. 

Last night, we went to an Irish pub near him for dinner with his sister and her fiancee. She bought the iPhone just beforehand and was going crazy with it. It took her months to decide whether or not to get it. I still think she should have waited until after the wedding due to the cost, but I wasn't going there. lol

After dinner we planned on going to the movies. The boys wanted to see Paranormal Activity (definitely NOT a Nikki movie!). We got our tickets and then it all went downhill from there. I had a full-blown panic attack right in the theater and Sean and I left within 15 minutes of the movie starting. Luckily we were able to get a refund for the cost of the tix.

My doctor said that it sounds like I have been having these attacks since the summer due to stress and anxiety. I get IBS-like symptoms, feel dizzy and faint, get sweaty, and have trouble breathing. The doc put me on meds last Friday. I have to go back this Friday (just three days before we leave for WDW) for a follow-up to see if they are working or not. Here's hoping things get better soon. I'm a bit nervous about going to another state with this problem especially when I'll be by myself in December. I need to stop thinking about that though because it's what causing this to begin with.  

We're having family dinner here tonight with my brothers, sister in law, and nephew. I'm hoping to carve a Disney pumpkin too!


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning Everyone,
> 
> I hope you all had a good day yesterday. It was a typical Saturday for Sean and I. We went shopping and got all of the necessary travel stuff for our trip. We also both bought TSA approved locks for our luggage (Sean's insistence) because the last time him and I went to FL his camera was stolen from his bag. Why on EARTH he put it in his checked luggage is beyond me! In any event, we got pretty nifty locks and are planning on using them this time around just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Last night, we went to an Irish pub near him for dinner with his sister and her fiancee. She bought the iPhone just beforehand and was going crazy with it. It took her months to decide whether or not to get it. I still think she should have waited until after the wedding due to the cost, but I wasn't going there. lol
> 
> After dinner we planned on going to the movies. The boys wanted to see Paranormal Activity (definitely NOT a Nikki movie!). We got our tickets and then it all went downhill from there. I had a full-blown panic attack right in the theater and Sean and I left within 15 minutes of the movie starting.
> 
> My doctor said that it sounds like I have been having these attacks since the summer due to stress and anxiety. I get IBS-like symptoms, feel dizzy and faint, get sweaty, and have trouble breathing. The doc put me on meds last Friday. I have to go back this Friday (just a three days before we leave for WDW) for a follow-up to see if they are working or not. Here's hoping things get better soon. I'm a bit nervous about going to another state with this problem especially when I'll be by myself in December. I need to stop thinking about that though because it's what causing this to begin with.
> 
> We're having family dinner here tonight with my brothers, sister in law, and nephew. I'm hoping to carve a Disney pumpkin too!



Good Morning Nikki

I leave on Friday and you sound more organized than I do.

I hope the medications help - I had to do some research on panic attacks a couple of years ago so if you want to chat, just pm me.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I love this pic! I remember seeing it the first time it was posted. Don's look on his face is 100% hysterical. It's as if he does not know what to do: look at Jasmine or make a face at Paul!


----------



## Renysmom

shellyminnie said:


> That even made me cringe!!



OUCH


----------



## georgemoe

aspen37 said:


> I carved 10 pumpkins a few years ago and thought that was a lot. This guy must have a lot of time on his hands. What a great job!



Deb and I will be going out after I finish some work and will get some better photos.



k5jmh said:


> I was thinking more like *Señor Miguel.*



NICE! where is the spinach for the chin?  



Renysmom said:


> I am sure I can positively state the Redskins will mess up again
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday.



Hi Kelly. I'm actually pretty shocked at how bad your offense is. Zorn must go.   He's taken a decent fantasy RB and turned Portis to mud. 



sshaw10060 said:


> Thats not what you use.  You use one of these. It is called an emasculator (I kid you not)



Looks like a fancy type bottle opener to me. 



dpuck1998 said:


> I'd like to run today boys, keep it up and I won't be able to walk.
> 
> Does this help?



That is a fine example of sweet and sour.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> That is a fine example of sweet and sour.



You shouldn't call Don sour!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> You shouldn't call Don sour!



Howdy partner.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> That is a fine example of sweet and sour.





Launchpad11B said:


> You shouldn't call Don sour!



That's what I was thinking too!!


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

Homework is on today's agenda... And if I can get my butt up off the couch, I may make a batch of pumpkin chocolate chip cupcakes too...we'll see...


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Nikki - hope you are feeling better soon!

As for the pic, it was best with the caption that Paul posted with it. Hilarious! 

Ron White was funny last night, my "baby" is getting all grown up now and is in 10th grade and went to her Homecoming dance while we were at the show.  
Now that Vegas is over, I feel like I can really concentrate on my DAP.  Only thing I have left to do from that trip is my pictures and a small amount of unpacking (we've been home a week already!)
Today DD15 has an ice skating competition so we are off to that which is an all day event but thankfully, this one is local.  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## sshaw10060

A few notes on the emasculator: They are used in horses.  If you want to castrate a cow you make a quick incision and pull (no anesthesia). For a sheep you place a rubber band down there shortly after birth and they fall off. For a dog you need anesthesia and it is a little more like the surgery you think of. For a cat all you need is a little sedation and a scalpel blade.  You can castrate a cat on your kitchen table if need be (don't ask how I know this).  Rodents are like cats. I think that is the complete list of species I know how to castrate.


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Homework is on today's agenda... And if I can get my butt up off the couch, I may make a batch of pumpkin chocolate chip cupcakes too...we'll see...



Yummy. Send me a batch!


----------



## shellyminnie

sshaw10060 said:


> A few notes on the emasculator: They are used in horses.  If you want to castrate a cow you make a quick incision and pull (no anesthesia). For a sheep you place a rubber band down there shortly after birth and they fall off. For a dog you need anesthesia and it is a little more like the surgery you think of. For a cat all you need is a little sedation and a scalpel blade.  You can castrate a cat on your kitchen table if need be (don't ask how I know this).  Rodents are like cats. I think that is the complete list of species I know how to castrate.





sshaw10060 said:


> Yummy. Send me a batch!



Only you could say yummy after posting a lesson on castration!!


----------



## sshaw10060

shellyminnie said:


> Only you could say yummy after posting a lesson on castration!!



Trust me. I have seen and done worse. When I was in school we would bring bloody marys into the anatomy lab on Sunday morning while studying. That is so gross I can't even believe we did that.

Do you know how a vet determines if a cow or horse is pregnant?


----------



## shellyminnie

sshaw10060 said:


> Do you know how a vet determines if a cow or horse is pregnant?



Probably not!! I still haven't eaten breakfast!!


----------



## sshaw10060

shellyminnie said:


> Probably not!! I still haven't eaten breakfast!!



We'll let this one stand as the question of the day. Answer later.


----------



## dpuck1998

sshaw10060 said:


> Trust me. I have seen and done worse. When I was in school we would bring bloody marys into the anatomy lab on Sunday morning while studying. That is so gross I can't even believe we did that.
> 
> Do you know how a vet determines if a cow or horse is pregnant?



Dinner and a movie?


----------



## Launchpad11B

sshaw10060 said:


> A few notes on the emasculator: They are used in horses.  If you want to castrate a cow you make a quick incision and pull (no anesthesia). For a sheep you place a rubber band down there shortly after birth and they fall off. For a dog you need anesthesia and it is a little more like the surgery you think of. For a cat all you need is a little sedation and a scalpel blade.  You can castrate a cat on your kitchen table if need be (don't ask how I know this).  Rodents are like cats. I think that is the complete list of species I know how to castrate.





shellyminnie said:


> Only you could say yummy after posting a lesson on castration!!





sshaw10060 said:


> Trust me. I have seen and done worse. When I was in school we would bring bloody marys into the anatomy lab on Sunday morning while studying. That is so gross I can't even believe we did that.
> 
> Do you know how a vet determines if a cow or horse is pregnant?





shellyminnie said:


> Probably not!! I still haven't eaten breakfast!!





sshaw10060 said:


> We'll let this one stand as the question of the day. Answer later.




This thread has taken a strange turn.


----------



## DVCsince02

sshaw10060 said:


> Trust me. I have seen and done worse. When I was in school we would bring bloody marys into the anatomy lab on Sunday morning while studying. That is so gross I can't even believe we did that.
> 
> Do you know how a vet determines if a cow or horse is pregnant?



I do I do!!!!  I've seen Dirty Jobs with Mike Rowe.    I also saw the episode where he did the c-section on the cow. 

We have a farm here in Delaware with these cows.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Homework is on today's agenda... And if I can get my butt up off the couch, I may make a batch of pumpkin chocolate chip cupcakes too...we'll see...



Hi Brandie.  Deb is making apple pies today. 



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Ron White was funny last night, my "baby" is getting all grown up now and is in 10th grade and went to her Homecoming dance while we were at the show.
> Today DD15 has an ice skating competition so we are off to that which is an all day event but thankfully, this one is local.  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!



Hi Stacy. Have a great day. Good luck to DD!



sshaw10060 said:


> A few notes on the emasculator: They are used in horses.  If you want to castrate a cow you make a quick incision and pull (no anesthesia). For a sheep you place a rubber band down there shortly after birth and they fall off. For a dog you need anesthesia and it is a little more like the surgery you think of. For a cat all you need is a little sedation and a scalpel blade.  You can castrate a cat on your kitchen table if need be (don't ask how I know this).  Rodents are like cats. I think that is the complete list of species I know how to castrate.







Launchpad11B said:


> This thread has taken a strange turn.







DVCsince02 said:


> I do I do!!!!  I've seen Dirty Jobs with Mike Rowe.    I also saw the episode where he did the c-section on the cow.
> 
> We have a farm here in Delaware with these cows.



Why does that cow have a giant Lifesaver mint on it's side?


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> This thread has taken a strange turn.



I'm voting with Paul on this one.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> Why does that cow have a giant Lifesaver mint on it's side?



I'll let Scott explain.


----------



## mickeysaver

On a personal note:

Due to my partner, Gabby's work schedule, we were forced to take our WDW vacation the same week as Pop Warner, if we were to go at all this year.  So, I rolled with the punches and schedule a trip that was as laid back as possible and zigged and zagged around the Pop Warner kids and the crowds as much as possible.  This has been quite a challenge, especially with Disney offering Free Dining.  This itinerary is as close to perfect as I can make it.  The whole point of this vacation is for me to give Gabby the vacation at WDW that she needs because she had such a bad vacation last year due to her mom's failing health and the need to care for her all through the trip.  It was not a vacation it was a huge disappointment.  This trip is all about spoiling Gabby.  This is not to say that I am not going to have fun this trip, because I will but the pace of it is all about doing Disney the way that Gabby wants to do it, which means, arriving at the parks at 11am and sleeping in, which is not the way that I do it, because I love rope drop mornings.    The stuff that we are going to do, like the Wishes Dessert Party and the Wildlife Discovery Excursion, are both for her.  You hopefully get the point, heck, we book YC CL to make sure that she was spoiled, thank God for 40% off codes.  

Now, let's get to why I have posted this info here, I have intentionally tried not followed the DISapalooza plans because I knew that there was no way that we could do the TSM meet this year.  We tried to attend it last year, but due to my MIL's unexpected severely poor health, we could not make it to the event, which was dissappointing.  Since the DISapalooza event dates were focused on the weekend that we would be leaving, I figured that we wouldn't be able to work any of it in anyway, so I just kept out of it.

This year, our last park day is the 11th and we will be over at DHS.  I just "accidentally" found out that the seminar is the same day.  I would love to take part in the seminar because Marty Sklar, well, he is a personal hero of mine and the fact that he worked so hard bringing Walt's dreams and plans to life, well that just makes him someone that I hold in very high regard.  To say that I am very very sad that I won't be able to work this into our plans without creating stress on our last day is a complete and total understatement.  I can't in good consciousness pay to attend the TSM meet and not go, because we head home that day.  I also can't force Gabby to go listen to two guys speak that she has no idea who they are or why I would be so geeked out over.

Sigh.  I guess I just want to let you guys that are able to go to the seminar know that you are really stinkin' lucky.  Please savor every minute of it and know that I wish that I was going to be able to be there with you.


----------



## scarlett873

You people are going to drive me away with all of this weird talk today...


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> This thread has taken a strange turn.





AnneR said:


> I'm voting with Paul on this one.



I'm with Paul and Anne on this.... Yikes


----------



## wildfan1473

Can I just say 

I think I'll just watch football now...


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> This thread has taken a strange turn.





AnneR said:


> I'm voting with Paul on this one.





Renysmom said:


> I'm with Paul and Anne on this.... Yikes



After all of the interesting discussions we've had in the past, this can't surprise you!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Mary Jo said:


> Todd,
> 
> Another "event" going on is TLinden's (Karen) 7th annual Jelly Rolls Meet on Thursday, Decembe 10 @ 8pm.  Cover charge = $10



You gonna be there, MJ?  I'm planning on hopping over after a little bit...save me a seat!


----------



## TXYankee

sshaw10060 said:


> A few notes on the emasculator: They are used in horses.  If you want to castrate a cow you make a quick incision and pull (no anesthesia). For a sheep you place a rubber band down there shortly after birth and they fall off. For a dog you need anesthesia and it is a little more like the surgery you think of. For a cat all you need is a little sedation and a scalpel blade.  You can castrate a cat on your kitchen table if need be (don't ask how I know this).  Rodents are like cats. I think that is the complete list of species I know how to castrate.



Ummmm...Thanks.
Ya never know when information like that might be useful.
Let me just tuck that into the back of my mind and save it for later.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

TXYankee said:


> Ummmm...Thanks.
> Ya never know when information like that might be useful.
> Let me just tuck that into the back of my mind and save it for later.



"A little sedation" for cats, hmmm??? I knew you were one of those cat-hating vets!  We always used anesthesia on our cats.  But yep, it's a quick zip/snip for them...and they never miss 'em.  AND they make lovely earrings...


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> Arn't the Clydesdales fixed?



Yikes!!!!


----------



## jcb

Maggie,

Your partner is lucky to have you.  I'm a rope drop person too but DW isn't a morning person.  (I worked in expedition everest twice before she woke up.)

we went last year during pop Warner.  It wasn't too bad - though I would not do MVMCP during it again.

Have fun.


----------



## chirurgeon

VERY interesting topics on the thread today.  When my dad had a farm, he raised cattle.  He had one cow that had a c-section and couldn't take care of the calf.  He lived in the garage for a while.  And he was a lucky little calf.  He did not have the procedure mentioned earlier.  He got to be the bull on the farm.  He was awfully cute.  We named him Ziggy, after the vet.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

Hygiene99 said:


> All signed up!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> A few notes on the emasculator: They are used in horses.  If you want to castrate a cow you make a quick incision and pull (no anesthesia). For a sheep you place a rubber band down there shortly after birth and they fall off. For a dog you need anesthesia and it is a little more like the surgery you think of. For a cat all you need is a little sedation and a scalpel blade.  You can castrate a cat on your kitchen table if need be (don't ask how I know this).  Rodents are like cats. I think that is the complete list of species I know how to castrate.



Nice. Right before we go for lunch. Yum.


----------



## OKW Lover

sshaw10060 said:


> A few notes on the emasculator: They are used in horses.  If you want to castrate a *cow* you make a quick incision and pull (no anesthesia). <snip>



Cows?  Aren't cows female?


----------



## WebmasterMike

OKW Lover said:


> Cows?  Aren't cows female?



Yikes, my utter!!


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Do you know how a vet determines if a cow or horse is pregnant?



I'm gonna guess: with reeeeeally long gloves.


----------



## kab407

sshaw10060 said:


> Trust me. I have seen and done worse. When I was in school we would bring bloody marys into the anatomy lab on Sunday morning while studying. That is so gross I can't even believe we did that.
> 
> Do you know how a vet determines if a cow or horse is pregnant?



With the use of a very long rubber glove?


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Thats not what you use.  You use one of these. It is called an emasculator (I kid you not)




Now that's scary! 
Men run for your lives!


----------



## mickeysaver

jcb said:


> Maggie,
> 
> Your partner is lucky to have you.  I'm a rope drop person too but DW isn't a morning person.  (I worked in expedition everest twice before she woke up.)
> 
> we went last year during pop Warner.  It wasn't too bad - though I would not do MVMCP during it again.
> 
> Have fun.



Jack,

I have always referred to Gabby as my gift from God.  She is the most amazing person and the only person that I can ever see spending the rest of my life with.  I know that I am very blessed.

I have never wanted to go during Pop Warner.  We ususally go the third week in December and sometimes we arrive at the tail end of Pop Warner, which has given us some _interesting_ memories of those kids.   We are going to the Sunday and the Tuesday MVMCP's during Pop Warner this year.  We are going to focus on rides one night and the shows and stuff during the other.  It's the only way that I can see that we will be able to enjoy the event.

The catch phrase for our trip is, "*Oh no, you are not going to steal my joy*!"    We will have a great time.  We have a great itinerary with lots of fun stuff and some great meals planned.  Gabby will be spoiled and that's the important thing.  She hasn't had a real vacation since 2007.  She works so hard travelling all over the country for a living, she really deserves to have killer vacations.  I just hope my plans work out to help her to have the fun and relaxed vacation that she wants and deserves.

Missing out on the seminar is a bummer for sure.  But, it's like when I won the Dream FP last year on our last day at Disney.  I could have used it while Gabby was delayed in arriving at the Epcot because her mom was having an exceptionally bad morning and they didn't get to Epcot until almost 1pm.  However, I saved the Dream FP and once we got her mom into the Santa's and Storytellers groove, I gave it to Gabby and said, "Go play".  She refused at first, but I said, "Really, go play, you really need it."  She agreed and handed her mom off to me and went to play.  For about an hour and a half, Gabby was actually able to have a little fun.  The smile that was on her face when she came back was priceless and was worth so much more to me than the fun that I could have had with it.  As long as Gabby has fun at DHS, which has her 3 favorite Disney rides, then missing the seminar will have been worth it.

If I am ever lucky enough to have another chance to meet Marty Sklar, I am so on it like white on rice.


----------



## katscradle

mickeysaver said:


> On a personal note:
> 
> Due to my partner, Gabby's work schedule, we were forced to take our WDW vacation the same week as Pop Warner, if we were to go at all this year.  So, I rolled with the punches and schedule a trip that was as laid back as possible and zigged and zagged around the Pop Warner kids and the crowds as much as possible.  This has been quite a challenge, especially with Disney offering Free Dining.  This itinerary is as close to perfect as I can make it.  The whole point of this vacation is for me to give Gabby the vacation at WDW that she needs because she had such a bad vacation last year due to her mom's failing health and the need to care for her all through the trip.  It was not a vacation it was a huge disappointment.  This trip is all about spoiling Gabby.  This is not to say that I am not going to have fun this trip, because I will but the pace of it is all about doing Disney the way that Gabby wants to do it, which means, arriving at the parks at 11am and sleeping in, which is not the way that I do it, because I love rope drop mornings.    The stuff that we are going to do, like the Wishes Dessert Party and the Wildlife Discovery Excursion, are both for her.  You hopefully get the point, heck, we book YC CL to make sure that she was spoiled, thank God for 40% off codes.
> 
> Now, let's get to why I have posted this info here, I have intentionally tried not followed the DISapalooza plans because I knew that there was no way that we could do the TSM meet this year.  We tried to attend it last year, but due to my MIL's unexpected severely poor health, we could not make it to the event, which was dissappointing.  Since the DISapalooza event dates were focused on the weekend that we would be leaving, I figured that we wouldn't be able to work any of it in anyway, so I just kept out of it.
> 
> This year, our last park day is the 11th and we will be over at DHS.  I just "accidentally" found out that the seminar is the same day.  I would love to take part in the seminar because Marty Sklar, well, he is a personal hero of mine and the fact that he worked so hard bringing Walt's dreams and plans to life, well that just makes him someone that I hold in very high regard.  To say that I am very very sad that I won't be able to work this into our plans without creating stress on our last day is a complete and total understatement.  I can't in good consciousness pay to attend the TSM meet and not go, because we head home that day.  I also can't force Gabby to go listen to two guys speak that she has no idea who they are or why I would be so geeked out over.
> 
> Sigh.  I guess I just want to let you guys that are able to go to the seminar know that you are really stinkin' lucky.  Please savor every minute of it and know that I wish that I was going to be able to be there with you.



That's nice you planning a trip all around her. 
It suck's that you won't be able to attend the TSM party or the seminar!


----------



## WebmasterMike

DAP to the "Emasculator."   Oh my!  

Back on track.


----------



## LMO429

k5jmh said:


> DAP to the "Emasculator."   Oh my!
> 
> Back on track.



Love the Picture! My mom and I are staying at the Grand for the first time during DAP, I am looking forward to it.  Our past 10 trips to wdw we have stayed at the Beach Club 8x and the Boardwalk 2x...so this is a much anticipated change from my epcot resort addiction.  I am so curious to see how I will like it havent stayed on the monorail line in years


----------



## sshaw10060

This will officially end the castration talk for the day. To answer the few remaining questions: The giant "life-saver" is basically an opening into the cows rumen that people use for research. Doesn't bother the cow at all.  The correct term for male cows are steer and bull. Pregnancy detection in the cow does involve a very long glove and sticking your whole arm into a very warm place.  Google the rest if you like.

Now back to regularly scheduled programming.....


----------



## WebmasterMike

LMO429 said:


> Love the Picture! My mom and I are staying at the Grand for the first time during DAP, I am looking forward to it.  Our past 10 trips to wdw we have stayed at the Beach Club 8x and the Boardwalk 2x...so this is a much anticipated change from my epcot resort addiction.  I am so curious to see how I will like it havent stayed on the monorail line in years



No hubby this trip?  Tell him we say, Hi!!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> This will officially end the castration talk for the day. To answer the few remaining questions: The giant "life-saver" is basically an opening into the cows rumen that people use for research. Doesn't bother the cow at all.  The correct term for male cows are steer and bull. Pregnancy detection in the cow does involve a very long glove and sticking your whole arm into a very warm place.  Google the rest if you like.
> 
> Now back to regularly scheduled programming.....



So happy we are returning to regularly scheduled programming because my stomach is quite queasy with this discussion.


----------



## shellyminnie

k5jmh said:


> DAP to the "Emasculator."   Oh my!
> 
> Back on track.



Now that's more like it!!


----------



## scarlett873

k5jmh said:


> DAP to the "Emasculator."   Oh my!
> 
> Back on track.


I am so excited to hopefully get to see this in person this year! I think Jen and I are planning to check it out on Sunday morning before the podcast taping. Maybe after some tonga toast at the Poly for breakfast!  Well...we talked about it anyway...


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> I am so excited to hopefully get to see this in person this year! I think Jen and I are planning to check it out on Sunday morning before the podcast taping. Maybe after some tonga toast at the Poly for breakfast!  Well...we talked about it anyway...



I've never had Tonga toast. I would like to try it though.


----------



## LMO429

k5jmh said:


> No hubby this trip?  Tell him we say, Hi!!



No hubby this trip... he used 2 of his 5 weeks vacation for the podcast cruise and for the 9 days we spendt at wdw after the cruise.  He likes disney but not as much as I do unfortunately for me, so no hubby this trip.  its just my mom and I


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> I've never had Tonga toast. I would like to try it though.


I think we talked about just grabbing a quick breakfast at the counter service place there at the Poly and then try to make the circle on the monorail to see the Christmas decorations. I got to see Christmas decor at many of the Epcot resorts last year so I'm happy to check out some more! I  Christmas decorations!!


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> I am so excited to hopefully get to see this in person this year! I think Jen and I are planning to check it out on Sunday morning before the podcast taping. Maybe after some tonga toast at the Poly for breakfast!  Well...we talked about it anyway...



Mmmm . . tonga toast!!


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> I think we talked about just grabbing a quick breakfast at the counter service place there at the Poly and then try to make the circle on the monorail to see the Christmas decorations. I got to see Christmas decor at many of the Epcot resorts last year so I'm happy to check out some more! I  Christmas decorations!!



Avoid counter service at the Poly at all costs. Yuck.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> I am so excited to hopefully get to see this in person this year! I think Jen and I are planning to check it out on Sunday morning before the podcast taping. Maybe after some tonga toast at the Poly for breakfast!  Well...we talked about it anyway...



Sounds good to me.



Launchpad11B said:


> I've never had Tonga toast. I would like to try it though.



I'd invite you and our sister-wife along, but I have a feeling she will be standing outside the doors waiting for the live recording.
Seriously, you are invited.


----------



## aspen37

It is only 37 degrees here today. With the windchill it feels like 30 degrees. I wish December would hurry up so I can go to WDW and warm up!



Here are some random pictures from my December 2007 trip.


----------



## aspen37

LMO429 said:


> Love the Picture! My mom and I are staying at the Grand for the first time during DAP, I am looking forward to it.  Our past 10 trips to wdw we have stayed at the Beach Club 8x and the Boardwalk 2x...so this is a much anticipated change from my epcot resort addiction.  I am so curious to see how I will like it havent stayed on the monorail line in years



You'll love staying at the Grand. I stayed at the Grand in December 2007. It was beautiful. I am staying only one night during DAP. I wish it was more.


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> Avoid counter service at the Poly at all costs. Yuck.



I've had it before there...it wasn't that bad...we may end up in Kona instead, but I figure that we'll wing it...


----------



## scarlett873

aspen37 said:


>


Now that's what I can't wait to see...


----------



## LMO429

aspen37 said:


> You'll love staying at the Grand. I stayed at the Grand in December 2007. It was beautiful. I am staying only one night during DAP. I wish it was more.



awesome! I really cant wait


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> I think we talked about just grabbing a quick breakfast at the counter service place there at the Poly and then try to make the circle on the monorail to see the Christmas decorations. I got to see Christmas decor at many of the Epcot resorts last year so I'm happy to check out some more! I  Christmas decorations!!



Based from my pics from last year, GF is not to be missed.  Contemporary had 1 lonely display that I found, but it was Gepetto's workshop with Pinocchio done in all chocolate.  Well worth the trip, but otherwise disappointing.  I didn't make it to Poly.  I know these aren't on the monorail, but consider taking the boat over to Wilderness Lodge, and the decorations at the individual campsites at Fort Wilderness are not to be missed.


----------



## scarlett873

wildfan1473 said:


> Based from my pics from last year, GF is not to be missed.  Contemporary had 1 lonely display that I found, but it was Gepetto's workshop with Pinocchio done in all chocolate.  Well worth the trip, but otherwise disappointing.  I didn't make it to Poly.  I know these aren't on the monorail, but consider taking the boat over to Wilderness Lodge, and the decorations at the individual campsites at Fort Wilderness are not to be missed.


All depends on what we've got time for!


----------



## chirurgeon

aspen37 said:


> It is only 37 degrees here today. With the windchill it feels like 30 degrees. I wish December would hurry up so I can go to WDW and warm up!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some random pictures from my December 2007 trip.





wildfan1473 said:


> Based from my pics from last year, GF is not to be missed.  Contemporary had 1 lonely display that I found, but it was Gepetto's workshop with Pinocchio done in all chocolate.  Well worth the trip, but otherwise disappointing.  I didn't make it to Poly.  I know these aren't on the monorail, but consider taking the boat over to Wilderness Lodge, and the decorations at the individual campsites at Fort Wilderness are not to be missed.





These pictures are great.  Anna, how did you get your GF pictures with no people?  The other guests were so RUDE and kept getting in my pictures. 

Jennifer, I drove by that trailer on my Segway tour last year.  The resident wasn't awake and all the inflatables weren't working.  I couldn't believe all the carcasses of Christmas inflatables in the little yard around the RV.  Thanks for the picture of them all blown up.

Kim


----------



## aspen37

wildfan1473 said:


> Based from my pics from last year, GF is not to be missed.  Contemporary had 1 lonely display that I found, but it was Gepetto's workshop with Pinocchio done in all chocolate.  Well worth the trip, but otherwise disappointing.  I didn't make it to Poly.  I know these aren't on the monorail, but consider taking the boat over to Wilderness Lodge, and the decorations at the individual campsites at Fort Wilderness are not to be missed.



I wish I had more time this trip. I think FW campground is on the list for next year. I want to walk around at night when the lights are on. Wow what a great display!


----------



## AnneR

Keep the Christmas pictures coming!


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> These pictures are great.  Anna, how did you get your GF pictures with no people?  The other guests were so RUDE and kept getting in my pictures.
> 
> Kathy, I drove by that trailer on my Segway tour last year.  The resident wasn't awake and all the inflatables weren't working.  I couldn't believe all the carcasses of Christmas inflatables in the little yard around the RV.  Thanks for the picture of them all blown up.
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim! I was staying at the GF and got up at 6:15AM and took the pictures. I knew not that many people would be up and around at that hour. It was so nice having the lobby all to myself practically.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Now that's what I can't wait to see...



Same here! It brought tears to my eyes the first time I saw it.


----------



## kathrna

aspen37 said:


> You'll love staying at the Grand. I stayed at the Grand in December 2007. It was beautiful. I am staying only one night during DAP. I wish it was more.



What kind of camera do you use?  Great indoor shots.  Great outdoor shots.  I am shopping for a new camera.  Do advise....

Beautiful photos!  Makes me feel all Christmas-y.


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> I've never had Tonga toast. I would like to try it though.




YUM!!! It's soo huge that when they put it down in front of you, you do this  but a little of this  . Then after you're first bite, it's like .  If you manage the finish the whole thing, though, you might end up looking a bit like this  .

And don't forget the awesome kona .


----------



## aspen37

kathrna said:


> What kind of camera do you use?  Great indoor shots.  Great outdoor shots.  I am shopping for a new camera.  Do advise....
> 
> Beautiful photos!  Makes me feel all Christmas-y.




Thanks! I love that camera. That was my old Olympus Camedia camera. I bought it in 2002. It only has 4MP, but has a great lens. It quit working a while back.  I hope it is just the batteries. I bought a Sony Cyber Shot with 8MP and don't like it as much as the Olympus.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I am SO GLAD that this thread is back to more pleasant topics. I was literally getting nauseous! Lol

I have yet to get Tonga Toast. Would anyone like to meet for breakfast Saturday morning or early Sunday so we have enough time to scope out a seat before the taping?


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> It is only 37 degrees here today. With the windchill it feels like 30 degrees. I wish December would hurry up so I can go to WDW and warm up!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some random pictures from my December 2007 trip.



Anna does take some wonderful photos. (And she makes a great paparazzi.)


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am SO GLAD that this thread is back to more pleasant topics. I was literally getting nauseous! Lol
> 
> I have yet to get Tonga Toast. Would anyone like to meet for breakfast Saturday morning or early Sunday so we have enough time to scope out a seat before the taping?



Are you familiar with the rules?
If you suggest it, you organize it.

I'm with you on the topics.  It was getting very bad there for a while.


----------



## jeanigor

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am SO GLAD that this thread is back to more pleasant topics. I was literally getting nauseous! Lol
> 
> I have yet to get Tonga Toast. Would anyone like to meet for breakfast Saturday morning or early Sunday so we have enough time to scope out a seat before the taping?



I have yet to have Tonga Toast as well. However, I am booked for breakfast on Sunday I think....


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am SO GLAD that this thread is back to more pleasant topics. I was literally getting nauseous! Lol
> 
> I have yet to get Tonga Toast. Would anyone like to meet for breakfast Saturday morning or early Sunday so we have enough time to scope out a seat before the taping?



I'm liking this idea!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Are you familiar with the rules?
> If you suggest it, you organize it.
> 
> I'm with you on the topics.  It was getting very bad there for a while.



Point of technicality for Anne. =)


----------



## Dodie

While Tonga Toast is amazing, I actually prefer the pineapple pancakes with macadamia butter. MMMMM.


----------



## wildfan1473

aspen37 said:


> Thanks! I love that camera. That was my old Olympus Camedia camera. I bought it in 2002. It only has 4MP, but has a great lens. It quit working a while back.  I hope it is just the batteries. I bought a Sony Cyber Shot with 8MP and don't like it as much as the Olympus.



I had a Camedia also, LOVED it.  Until DS5 was carrying it up the stairs, turned on with the lens out, and tripped and jammed the lens   I unjammed it and it still works, but some of the pictures just aren't as good as they once were (sounds like a Toby Keith song  )  I now have a Canon D10, I like it, but need to figure it out better.



*NikkiBell* said:


> I am SO GLAD that this thread is back to more pleasant topics. I was literally getting nauseous! Lol
> 
> I have yet to get Tonga Toast. Would anyone like to meet for breakfast Saturday morning or early Sunday so we have enough time to scope out a seat before the taping?



Do I dare mention I have no idea what Tonga Toast is 



jeanigor said:


> I have yet to have Tonga Toast as well. However, I am booked for breakfast on Sunday I think....



Yes, Todd, you are booked.  Remember, you suggested it


----------



## Annette_VA

aspen37 said:


> Same here! It brought tears to my eyes the first time I saw it.



It brings me to tears _every_ time I see it 



*NikkiBell* said:


> I am SO GLAD that this thread is back to more pleasant topics. I was literally getting nauseous! Lol
> 
> I have yet to get Tonga Toast. Would anyone like to meet for breakfast Saturday morning or early Sunday so we have enough time to scope out a seat before the taping?


Ooh, I'd love to!


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Do I dare mention I have no idea what Tonga Toast is










> This sweetly decadent breakfast is one of the most talked-about menu items in Disney World. Served at Disney's Polynesian Resort for more than 25 years, it is on the menu at the Kona Café.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Yes, Todd, you are booked.  Remember, you suggested it



I know I suggested it and I will be happy to still organize it if there is still interest. However, with the addition to the dining plan to our room package and the announcement of a time for the live taping, I am not sure that I will be attending my suggested brunch.


----------



## DVCsince02

Anyone come across any good car rental rates yet?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Anyone come across any good car rental rates yet?



Nothing too very good that I have found. Still running $40 a day. Too much IMO.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Anyone come across any good car rental rates yet?



I'm still looking too...found a semi-decent rate using some codes that I found on Mousesavers, but not quite cheap enough for me yet.


----------



## chirurgeon

wildfan1473 said:


> Based from my pics from last year, GF is not to be missed.  Contemporary had 1 lonely display that I found, but it was Gepetto's workshop with Pinocchio done in all chocolate.  Well worth the trip, but otherwise disappointing.  I didn't make it to Poly.  I know these aren't on the monorail, but consider taking the boat over to Wilderness Lodge, and the decorations at the individual campsites at Fort Wilderness are not to be missed.



Sorry Jennifer, I called you Kathy in my last post.  My Bad.  Great picture.

Kim


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> Do I dare mention I have no idea what Tonga Toast is





jeanigor said:


>



I'd never heard of it either and everytime someone mentioned "Tonga Toast" I kept hearing little voices saying, "Tubbie Toast!  Tubbie Toast!" and visions of weird little colorful beings dancing around holding their plates which contained a smiley toast.  Thank you for clarifying, Todd.  Your picture was extremely helpful!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I know I suggested it and I will be happy to still organize it if there is still interest. However, with the addition to the dining plan to our room package and the announcement of a time for the live taping, I am not sure that I will be attending my suggested brunch.



That's ok, I'm beginning to like Nikki's suggestion now 



chirurgeon said:


> Sorry Jennifer, I called you Kathy in my last post.  My Bad.  Great picture.
> 
> Kim



I forgive you


----------



## wildfan1473

DVCsince02 said:


> Anyone come across any good car rental rates yet?



I haven't looked since I'm not planning on getting a car, but we looked at them for our last trip, and ended up getting the best rates about 3 weeks out, renting at the Alamo on property.  The had a shuttle that picked me up at the campground, and willing to drop us anywhere on property when we took it back.


----------



## kimisabella

kathrna said:


> I'd never heard of it either and everytime someone mentioned "Tonga Toast" I kept hearing little voices saying, "Tubbie Toast!  Tubbie Toast!" and visions of weird little colorful beings dancing around holding their plates which contained a smiley toast.  Thank you for clarifying, Todd.  Your picture was extremely helpful!



Tonga toast is a big hunk of bread that they stuff bananas in the middle, then deep fry and roll in sugar.  It is very large and most people aren't able to finish it.  My dd and I couldn't finish one, they are very SWEET!


----------



## Tigger1221

Hi! I don't normally post over here but DH and I will be attending the TSM party and hopefully the seminar too, so figured I had better start. We are really excited and can't wait to meet some more Disers.


----------



## Launchpad11B

firsttimemom said:


> YUM!!! It's soo huge that when they put it down in front of you, you do this  but a little of this  . Then after you're first bite, it's like .  If you manage the finish the whole thing, though, you might end up looking a bit like this  .
> 
> And don't forget the awesome kona .



Impressive use of smilies!


----------



## OKW Lover

kimisabella said:


> Tonga toast is a big hunk of bread that they stuff bananas in the middle, then deep fry and roll in sugar.  It is very large and most people aren't able to finish it.  My dd and I couldn't finish one, they are very SWEET!



Also, don't forget to schedule a visit to your dentist as soon as you get home - you'll probably have cavities.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I have no problem organizing a breakfast.  I was thinking we could do it Sunday morning and then possibly visit MK afterwards to see the decorations. I also want to leave early to get on line fir the podcast taping. I want a good seat. TSM the night before is the catalyst though as it ends at midnight. Would 8 or 9 be too early for Tonga action?


----------



## scarlett873

I'm kinda hoping to find a good car rental rate that I can afford for DAP! My only hang up is driving by myself at night to WDW. I am okay to drive alone during daylight hours, but night driving kinda freaks me out...but it's kind of a moot (!) point if I don't find a job and a good car rental rate...


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> Yikes, my utter!!



They have cream for that you know.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Anna does take some wonderful photos. (And she makes a great paparazzi.)



Hmm maybe I have a new line of work. 



Tigger1221 said:


> Hi! I don't normally post over here but DH and I will be attending the TSM party and hopefully the seminar too, so figured I had better start. We are really excited and can't wait to meet some more Disers.


----------



## jeanigor

Tigger1221 said:


> Hi! I don't normally post over here but DH and I will be attending the TSM party and hopefully the seminar too, so figured I had better start. We are really excited and can't wait to meet some more Disers.



 

Feel free to ask any questions you might have!


----------



## jeanigor

*NikkiBell* said:


> I have no problem organizing a breakfast.  I was thinking we could do it Sunday morning and then possibly visit MK afterwards to see the decorations. I also want to leave early to get on line fir the podcast taping. I want a good seat. TSM the night before is the catalyst though as it ends at midnight. Would 8 or 9 be too early for Tonga action?



I would say not. After all, we are all good Disney commandos.



scarlett873 said:


> I'm kinda hoping to find a good car rental rate that I can afford for DAP! My only hang up is driving by myself at night to WDW. I am okay to drive alone during daylight hours, but night driving kinda freaks me out...but it's kind of a moot (!) point if I don't find a job and a good car rental rate...



Same here...also looking for a long week in January. Not much better luck...


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> I've never had Tonga toast. I would like to try it though.



It was pretty good, but too sweet for me.


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> I'm kinda hoping to find a good car rental rate that I can afford for DAP! My only hang up is driving by myself at night to WDW. I am okay to drive alone during daylight hours, but night driving kinda freaks me out...but it's kind of a moot (!) point if I don't find a job and a good car rental rate...



That was my concern last year - I hate driving at night!  It really wasn't so bad, though, just don't forget toll money.  I think I may have just gone through a couple without paying  (they weren't manned and there were no gates).  I was so concerned I wasn't going to make it to Epcot to meet you in time before it closed to the general public, though, I was too pre-occupied to worry about it being nighttime and driving somewhere I had never been before.


----------



## wildfan1473

Tigger1221 said:


> Hi! I don't normally post over here but DH and I will be attending the TSM party and hopefully the seminar too, so figured I had better start. We are really excited and can't wait to meet some more Disers.



Welcome!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Hi Kim! I was staying at the GF and got up at 6:15AM and took the pictures. I knew not that many people would be up and around at that hour. It was so nice having the lobby all to myself practically.




It great that you thought to go that early in the morning to take the pictures. 
I do believe that the last picture of the castle, there is the back of someone's head on the right of your picture.
I think that was my head!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> While Tonga Toast is amazing, I actually prefer the pineapple pancakes with macadamia butter. MMMMM.



Wonder how that would taste with my maple sryup on top of it.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Wonder how that would taste with my maple sryup on top of it.



It would probably put you into a coma!!!


----------



## jeanigor

We've got just about 50 pages until we near the end of this thread......just sayin'


----------



## katscradle

Tigger1221 said:


> Hi! I don't normally post over here but DH and I will be attending the TSM party and hopefully the seminar too, so figured I had better start. We are really excited and can't wait to meet some more Disers.




Welcome, looking forward to meeting you and your DH!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> It great that you thought to go that early in the morning to take the pictures.
> I do believe that the last picture of the castle, there is the back of someone's head on the right of your picture.
> I think that was my head!



That was at MVMCP on December 6TH 2007. Where you there at the party that day? If so it could be you.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> We've got just about 50 pages until we near the end of this thread......just sayin'




Wow! I can't believe we are that close to toasting another thread!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Wow! I can't believe we are that close to toasting another thread!



i doubt we will make it to the weekend....


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> That was at MVMCP on December 6TH 2007. Where you there at the party that day? If so it could be you.



We were there at that time, but not at MVMCP!
Did you take this before the park closed for the party?
I swear that is the back of my head!


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> i doubt we will make it to the weekend....



We may not make it through wednesday!


----------



## firsttimemom

wildfan1473 said:


> That was my concern last year - I hate driving at night!  It really wasn't so bad, though, just don't forget toll money.  I think I may have just gone through a couple without paying  (they weren't manned and there were no gates).



We've had to do that once or twice in Orlando...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> We've got just about 50 pages until we near the end of this thread......just sayin'





katscradle said:


> Wow! I can't believe we are that close to toasting another thread!





jeanigor said:


> i doubt we will make it to the weekend....





firsttimemom said:


> We may not make it through wednesday!



It would be a blast to kick this thread before I leave.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> It would be a blast to kick this thread before I leave.



Your wish is my command....


----------



## DVCsince02

*NikkiBell* said:


> I have no problem organizing a breakfast.  I was thinking we could do it Sunday morning and then possibly visit MK afterwards to see the decorations. I also want to leave early to get on line fir the podcast taping. I want a good seat. TSM the night before is the catalyst though as it ends at midnight. Would 8 or 9 be too early for Tonga action?



I believe there is a group going to the House of Blues for brunch this day also.



scarlett873 said:


> I'm kinda hoping to find a good car rental rate that I can afford for DAP! My only hang up is driving by myself at night to WDW. I am okay to drive alone during daylight hours, but night driving kinda freaks me out...but it's kind of a moot (!) point if I don't find a job and a good car rental rate...



I have no concerns driving at night.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hookas on the Amazing Race.


----------



## stichlover87

DVCsince02 said:


> Hookas on the Amazing Race.



Love it! hahaha


----------



## Madi100

Wow.  What a weekend of soccer.  Five games.  Madi scored two goals, and I believe that they ended their season with her scoring more goals than anyone else.  Whoo hoo.  Emilie ended the season with parents who never want to put her in another sport again.  It's a good thing she ended as goalie.   We have a tournament this next weekend and then we are done for the season and won't play agian until January.


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> Wow.  What a weekend of soccer.  Five games.  Madi scored two goals, and I believe that they ended their season with her scoring more goals than anyone else.  Whoo hoo.  Emilie ended the season with parents who never want to put her in another sport again.  It's a good thing she ended as goalie.   We have a tournament this next weekend and then we are done for the season and won't play agian until January.



Woohoo Madi!

Hope Emilie finds her way with soccer or whatever she choses.  My girls all decided that soccer was not the sport for them.  I have one that is passionate about volleyball and basketball.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Wow.  What a weekend of soccer.  Five games.  Madi scored two goals, and I believe that they ended their season with her scoring more goals than anyone else.  Whoo hoo.  Emilie ended the season with parents who never want to put her in another sport again.  It's a good thing she ended as goalie.   We have a tournament this next weekend and then we are done for the season and won't play agian until January.



Yeah Madi! and I can't tell you the number of times I swore I would never sign Lindsay up for ANYthing EVER again! She has 2 games and a tournament the weekend after halloween (it's supposed to be freezing here then- can't wait to spend the better part of 2 days on a field). P's team didn't make the playoffs (yeah!) and has 3 more practices and a game until he's done. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with my time once it's done- guess I'll have to start actually cooking dinner rather than reheating and making sandwiches.


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> Wow.  What a weekend of soccer.  Five games.  Madi scored two goals, and I believe that they ended their season with her scoring more goals than anyone else.  Whoo hoo.  Emilie ended the season with parents who never want to put her in another sport again.  It's a good thing she ended as goalie.   We have a tournament this next weekend and then we are done for the season and won't play agian until January.




Good for Madi!  Five games is a lot for one weekend - we had two today and that was enough!  Both my girls had games and they both lost, it was so funny, both of their opposing teams were girls that, even though were in the same grade level were twice their size.  We have games almost to the end of November and it gets COLD out there!


----------



## Madi100

AnneR said:


> Woohoo Madi!
> 
> Hope Emilie finds her way with soccer or whatever she choses.  My girls all decided that soccer was not the sport for them.  I have one that is passionate about volleyball and basketball.





firsttimemom said:


> Yeah Madi! and I can't tell you the number of times I swore I would never sign Lindsay up for ANYthing EVER again! She has 2 games and a tournament the weekend after halloween (it's supposed to be freezing here then- can't wait to spend the better part of 2 days on a field). P's team didn't make the playoffs (yeah!) and has 3 more practices and a game until he's done. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with my time once it's done- guess I'll have to start actually cooking dinner rather than reheating and making sandwiches.




Emilie is actually quite good at soccer.  She plays goalie and does a great job.  She is not afraid to dive for the ball.  She got kicked in the ribs today   But when she plays on the field she has the attitude that no one passes her the ball and she is better than everyone else.  She really wants to play basketball, but unless she can improve on the attitude, we'll be taking a break.


----------



## Madi100

kimisabella said:


> Good for Madi!  Five games is a lot for one weekend - we had two today and that was enough!  Both my girls had games and they both lost, it was so funny, both of their opposing teams were girls that, even though were in the same grade level were twice their size.  We have games almost to the end of November and it gets COLD out there!




Emilie is huge compared to most girls on her team.  The team she played yesterday all made her look small.  Em is very tall.  So, you know if the other team is all bigger than Em, we're gonna be in trouble.


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> Emilie is actually quite good at soccer.  She plays goalie and does a great job.  She is not afraid to dive for the ball.  She got kicked in the ribs today   But when she plays on the field she has the attitude that no one passes her the ball and she is better than everyone else.  She really wants to play basketball, but unless she can improve on the attitude, we'll be taking a break.



She sounds like quite the athelete.  
My athlete is sidelined right now - basketball try-outs this week for the traveling team.  She is growing so fast, she is having knee problems.  She should out grow this but it could take her out for this season.  She needs the physical activity or she gets an attitude.


----------



## sshaw10060

Finally made it home.  Things got really busy this afternoon, plus I couldn't seem to get anyone to answer a page. How is it some people think being on call doesn't mean you have to be available. However, I didn't make anyone cry.


----------



## Madi100

James took me on a date last night.  We went to the 80th anniversary celebration of the community college here.  He sponsored it and thought we should go to support them.  They were all old enough to be my grandparents, if not great grandparents.  It was quite funny.  One of the guys that received an award was close to 90.  He told a story.  It started with, "A man went into a gentlemen's club and met someone named Bubbles..."  He was so funny.  I danced, which I don't do.  But, my lawyer made me do it.  So, James and I danced with our lawyer and two couples that were in their 80s and danced circles around us.  Then we went to the martini bar.  Pumpkin Pie Martini.  Yum, yum, yum.  Someone next to me had a dirty martini and it made me think of all of you.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> JOne of the guys that received an award was close to 90.  He told a story.  It started with, "A man went into a gentlemen's club and met someone named Bubbles..."  He was so funny.  I danced, which I don't do.  But, my lawyer made me do it.  So, James and I danced with our lawyer and two couples that were in their 80s and danced circles around us.  Then we went to the martini bar.  Pumpkin Pie Martini.  Yum, yum, yum.  Someone next to me had a dirty martini and it made me think of all of you.



what a riot! And YUM on the pumpkin pie martinis! I have a recipe around here somewhere for them but have never had one. Maybe for our neighborhood halloween party....


----------



## DVCsince02

Pumpkin Pie martini?  Must have that recipe!


----------



## DVCsince02

So close.....


----------



## Minnie Lor

Almost to page 200. 

I've been in KC all weekend. Had a great time but still have a screaming cold.  Have a busy day tomorrow so probably won't pop in till late afternoon. Have a good Monday everyone!


----------



## dpuck1998

eh

bwahhhaaa....sniped


----------



## DVCsince02

Good job Don!


----------



## sshaw10060

What is in a pumpkin pie martini? One of these days I'll score the top of an important page.


----------



## Madi100

A pumpkin pie martini is a yummy drink with I'm not sure for alcohol, cinnamon, pumpkin pie filling, and whipping cream on the top.  The whip cream kept leaving me a mustache, which was really funny cause the person next to me had a dirty martini and it was my second drink


----------



## sshaw10060

Madi100 said:


> A pumpkin pie martini is a yummy drink with I'm not sure for alcohol, cinnamon, pumpkin pie filling, and whipping cream on the top.  The whip cream kept leaving me a mustache, which was really funny cause the person next to me had a dirty martini and it was my second drink



Sounds tasty.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DVCsince02 said:


> I believe there is a group going to the House of Blues for brunch this day also.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no concerns driving at night.



Oh, my apologies! I didn't know this. Sorry, Todd!!! There were quite a few people who told me today that they were interested so I assumed it was okay. I guess two events will just be more fun to choose from?!


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> A pumpkin pie martini is a yummy drink with I'm not sure for alcohol, cinnamon, pumpkin pie filling, and whipping cream on the top.  The whip cream kept leaving me a mustache, which was really funny cause the person next to me had a dirty martini and it was my second drink



Sounds delish!


----------



## DVCsince02

*NikkiBell* said:


> Oh, my apologies! I didn't know this. Sorry, Todd!!! There were quite a few people who told me today that they were interested so I assumed it was okay. I guess two events will just be more fun to choose from?!



No apology necessary, just an FYI.


----------



## Madi100

I don't know if we'll do anything on Sunday except the Christmas party.  We'll have to see.


----------



## DVCsince02

We plan on breakfast on the monorail, then tour the GF to see the gingerbread house.  Maybe to the Wilderness Lodge and finally, the show taping.  

I keep forgetting to order my MVMCP ticket.  Must remember to do that tomorrow.


----------



## DVCsince02

Saw this and thought of Don.


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> We plan on breakfast on the monorail, then tour the GF to see the gingerbread house.  Maybe to the Wilderness Lodge and finally, the show taping.
> 
> I keep forgetting to order my MVMCP ticket.  Must remember to do that tomorrow.



They serve breakfast on the monorail


----------



## sshaw10060

Time to head to bed.  Have to do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> They serve breakfast on the monorail



Smarty pants.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> We've got just about 50 pages until we near the end of this thread......just sayin'



I dont think it will make it through Monday 



DVCsince02 said:


> Saw this and thought of Don.



 

Goodnight all. "See" you tomorrow!


----------



## AnneR

I've been hanging around today but not posting as much as usual.  Just in a funk.  I am going to head to bed and hopefully I will wake up in better spirits - too much going on right now.

Hope to see ya'll tomorrow evening.


----------



## DVCsince02

Dang! Missed it again!


----------



## 3guysandagal

3000

Oh Crud!!


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Dang! Missed it again!



Kelly grabbed it on  you Jen.


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> Kelly grabbed it on  you Jen.



That's okay, I share.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> That's okay, I share.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Too busy downloading Disney movies...


----------



## jeanigor

*NikkiBell* said:


> Oh, my apologies! I didn't know this. Sorry, Todd!!! There were quite a few people who told me today that they were interested so I assumed it was okay. I guess two events will just be more fun to choose from?!



There are lots of events going on over the course of the weekend. They are bound to overlap/duplicate. No worries, my dear. No worries. If you'd like me to put it on the roster, let me know the time. =)


----------



## scarlett873

Speaking of martinis, I had a homemade Lemon Drop martini last night! We found these martini mixers where you just add the booze to it...and they were less than $3 for a 12oz bottle! So we bought a few of them...I got lemon drop and Matthew got espresso. Just had to add the vodka and YUUUUUUUUUM! Good stuff...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Hookas on the Amazing Race.



LOL that was too funny!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

OK boys (Paul Don Aaron) and girls I guess too!

What were the top TSM scores from last years meet??

Just curious how bad I am.


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> OK boys (Paul Don Aaron) and girls I guess too!
> 
> What were the top TSM scores from last years meet??
> 
> Just curious how bad I am.



Don was there as a Flattie....


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> We were there at that time, but not at MVMCP!
> Did you take this before the park closed for the party?
> I swear that is the back of my head!



No we got in the park around 7:30. We were having dinner at 1900 Park Fare and it took forever for the sisters to make their way to us. That picture was taken about 30 minutes before the fireworks. We were starting to head down main street and I turned around and snapped the picture.


----------



## jeanigor

Wowsers. In 6 and a half weeks we're gonna be assembling for the inaugural DIS-A-Palooza!!! Fun in a park!


----------



## stichlover87

I cannot wait for DAP....but in other news the Yankees won! World Series time


----------



## jeanigor

stichlover87 said:


> I cannot wait for DAP....but in other news the Yankees won! World Series time


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Wowsers. In 6 and a half weeks we're gonna be assembling for the inaugural DIS-A-Palooza!!! Fun in a park!



     
I can't wait for December!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Went out costume shopping over the weekend (can't ever do anything early with DP...) anyway saw this and thought of y'all. It bears a striking resemblance to my father-in-law's brother....


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> If not DAP, then ABD....




DAP/TAP could be a primer for ABD.  It looks like we are talking in code.




shellyminnie said:


> Apparently I've been banned from talking about "chilly" weather! Its only 64 here!!




It didn't get out of the 30's here today. So the 60's would be a heat wave for me, bring it on.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Went out costume shopping over the weekend (can't ever do anything early with DP...) anyway saw this and thought of y'all. It bears a striking resemblance to my father-in-law's brother....



    You would have to be drunk to wear that!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> You would have to be drunk to wear that!



I'd be more worried about being burned in effigy.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I'd be more worried about being burned in effigy.




Yeah, around here that getup would get you in trouble.


----------



## aspen37

Your back on top for now Todd. 




Who Posted?
Total Posts: 3,022
User Name	Posts
jeanigor	325
AnneR	325
katscradle	202
scarlett873	130
Renysmom	117
shellyminnie	112
Minnie Lor	110
sshaw10060	108
kathrna	108
DVCsince02	95
Madi100	78
dpuck1998	71
Launchpad11B	70
Dodie	66
aspen37	66
kimisabella	64
georgemoe	59
k5jmh	55
spaddy	54
Annette_VA	53
3guysandagal	48


----------



## jeanigor

I added the Tonga Toast Breakfast to the list of events that are linked in my sig.

I put the time at 9am. With it being the morning after the TSMM party, 8am would be pushing it for folks not staying at a monorail resort.

If anyone else knows of any other gatherings or get togethers arranged by DISers let me know, I'll gladly add them to the list. There will be a veritable cornucopia of events from which to choose!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Your back on top for now Todd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 3,022
> User Name	Posts
> jeanigor	325
> AnneR	325
> katscradle	202
> scarlett873	130
> Renysmom	117
> shellyminnie	112
> Minnie Lor	110
> sshaw10060	108
> kathrna	108
> DVCsince02	95
> Madi100	78
> dpuck1998	71
> Launchpad11B	70
> Dodie	66
> aspen37	66
> kimisabella	64
> georgemoe	59
> k5jmh	55
> spaddy	54
> Annette_VA	53
> 3guysandagal	48



You read my mind. I was going to do this and then go to bed. But now you can add two posts to that quote, so I am no longer tied for first. Well that is until Anne gets up.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> You read my mind. I was going to do this and then go to bed. But now you can add two posts to that quote, so I am no longer tied for first. Well that is until Anne gets up.



Anne is a posting machine. Have a good night. 
I'm off to bed myself. I'll talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Launchpad11B

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> OK boys (Paul Don Aaron) and girls I guess too!
> 
> What were the top TSM scores from last years meet??
> 
> Just curious how bad I am.



My best score was 240,000.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> You read my mind. I was going to do this and then go to bed. But now you can add two posts to that quote, so I am no longer tied for first. Well that is until Anne gets up.



I'm uuup!


----------



## AnneR

Happy Monday!

Yesterday was a beautiful day and I did not even make it out the door.  But I did get chocolate cookies baked, roasted a chicken, made macaroni and cheese, finished T-shirts for Halloween, organized trip notebook, started packing, and bailed my brother out with his t-shirt for Halloween.  I guess I got a little bit accomplished.

I leave for Disney on FRIDAY!  

Monday's are usually back to back meetings for me but right now, I only have one on the schedule.  You may see me around today.  And if the topics stay away from certain types of tools...


It's definitiely cooler today, only going to get into the 60's but sunshine.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Renysmom

DVCsince02 said:


> Dang! Missed it again!





3guysandagal said:


> 3000
> 
> Oh Crud!!





AnneR said:


> Kelly grabbed it on  you Jen.





DVCsince02 said:


> That's okay, I share.



Hey That's me!! I got a thread milestone..  I am so excited



jeanigor said:


> Wowsers. In 6 and a half weeks we're gonna be assembling for the inaugural DIS-A-Palooza!!! Fun in a park!



I can't believe how soon this is coming up.. Time flies 



stichlover87 said:


> I cannot wait for DAP....but in other news the Yankees won! World Series time



 



aspen37 said:


> Your back on top for now Todd.
> 
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 3,022
> User Name	Posts
> jeanigor	325
> AnneR	325
> katscradle	202
> scarlett873	130
> Renysmom	117
> shellyminnie	112
> Minnie Lor	110
> sshaw10060	108
> kathrna	108
> DVCsince02	95
> Madi100	78
> dpuck1998	71
> Launchpad11B	70
> Dodie	66
> aspen37	66
> kimisabella	64
> georgemoe	59
> k5jmh	55
> spaddy	54
> Annette_VA	53
> 3guysandagal	48



I am in 4th.. little ole quiet me in 4th...wowza



jeanigor said:


> I added the Tonga Toast Breakfast to the list of events that are linked in my sig.



Thank's for the link Todd, now I know just where to go to take a look at the latest plans..

and now I am off to get ready for day one of my 2 1/2 day work week.  Even I think I can get through this!!  Have a wonderful Monday!!

and if I haven't said it in a while.... Love you guys


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning everyone!

I am unpacking today. Why is that always a sad time? Even when I know we're going back for DAP I'm still kind of sad.


----------



## AnneR

Quiet morning!

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Saw this and thought of Don.







jeanigor said:


> Don was there as a Flattie....



  Not sure how I did?  I wasn't able to pull the cord very well.



AnneR said:


> Quiet morning!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## AnneR

Morning Don

I was beginning to think I was the only one still excited about DAP/TAP.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Monday Morning everyone!




DVCsince02 said:


> Saw this and thought of Don.







jeanigor said:


> I added the Tonga Toast Breakfast to the list of events that are linked in my sig.
> 
> I put the time at 9am. With it being the morning after the TSMM party, 8am would be pushing it for folks not staying at a monorail resort.
> 
> If anyone else knows of any other gatherings or get togethers arranged by DISers let me know, I'll gladly add them to the list. There will be a veritable cornucopia of events from which to choose!



I agree with Todd...9 am is going to be plenty early after the event.



AnneR said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> Yesterday was a beautiful day and I did not even make it out the door.  But I did get chocolate cookies baked, roasted a chicken, made macaroni and cheese, finished T-shirts for Halloween, organized trip notebook, started packing, and bailed my brother out with his t-shirt for Halloween.  I guess I got a little bit accomplished.
> 
> I leave for Disney on FRIDAY!
> 
> Monday's are usually back to back meetings for me but right now, I only have one on the schedule.  You may see me around today.  And if the topics stay away from certain types of tools...
> 
> 
> It's definitiely cooler today, only going to get into the 60's but sunshine.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Happy Monday Anne!  I need to swear off of the boards for at least a few hours today and get something accomplished around the house 



stichlover87 said:


> I cannot wait for DAP....but in other news the Yankees won! World Series time



There seem to be an awful lot of Yankee and Philly fans on this thread...this could get interesting (BTW, go Phils )



Renysmom said:


> and now I am off to get ready for day one of my 2 1/2 day work week.  Even I think I can get through this!!  Have a wonderful Monday!!
> 
> and if I haven't said it in a while.... Love you guys



Have a great trip Kelly!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> Nothing too very good that I have found. Still running $40 a day. Too much IMO.


I read through a few pages but I just can't keep up with you guys.  You are posting fools.  We were at the ice rink all day yesterday for the competition and I was busy downloading pics when I got home.  Anyway, I don't know if you got an answer to your question but if not, have you tried Priceline?  I've successfully booked a rental at the airport for $14/day for an intermediate size car - once in December and once in February.  




katscradle said:


> Wonder how that would taste with my maple sryup on top of it.


I think that sounds awesome with some of your fresh maple!


----------



## AnneR

Off to my meeting of the day - 

See everyone later.


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I am unpacking today. Why is that always a sad time? Even when I know we're going back for DAP I'm still kind of sad.



With all the traveling you do (work and pleasure) how do you ever unpack? Doesn't it go from the suitcase to the laundry machines back to the suitcase?



AnneR said:


> Quiet morning!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay.



I got a late start at the boards....:yawn: :stretch:


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Morning Don
> 
> I was beginning to think I was the *only* one still excited about DAP/TAP.



Not. A. Chance.


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I read through a few pages but I just can't keep up with you guys.  You are posting fools.  We were at the ice rink all day yesterday for the competition and I was busy downloading pics when I got home.  Anyway, I don't know if you got an answer to your question but if not, have you tried Priceline?  I've successfully booked a rental at the airport for $14/day for an intermediate size car - once in December and once in February.



I have thought about Priceline, especially for January. Not sure about December though. I will have to run it past my Queen Consort.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Morning Don
> 
> I was beginning to think I was the only one still excited about DAP/TAP.



I am super excited, just concentrating on my cruise first



wildfan1473 said:


> Have a great trip Kelly!



 Thanks, can't wait till I see that gorgeous ship on Saturday


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Phillies and the Yankee's Oh NO!!!   My two favorite teams but I am rooting for my hometown Phillies.   I think they are in for a fight.


----------



## ADP

Morning Peeps!   

Driving into the office this morning....The sunrise was hitting the colored trees just right.  It was one of the most beautiful commutes I've ever had to work.  I had to share it because it was amazing.  

A little over 6 weeks until DAP.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> With all the traveling you do (work and pleasure) how do you ever unpack? Doesn't it go from the suitcase to the laundry machines back to the suitcase?



Well, yeah, for the most part.

Cruise bag gets sorted, stuff refilled, itemized and repacked for next time.

Everyday odds and ends go back into the roll aboards, laundry gets done and regular outfits get packed again.

Warm weather clothes get washed and thrown into a suitcase for DAP.

Paperwork gets unloaded and sorted- reference, scrapbooking, pitch.

You know, I guess it really isn't unpacking as much as reorganizing and shuffling from bag to bag.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Driving into the office this morning....The sunrise was hitting the colored trees just right.  It was one of the most beautiful commutes I've ever had to work.  I had to share it because it was amazing.
> 
> A little over 6 weeks until DAP.



You get to go in AFTER the sun comes up?


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> You get to go in AFTER the sun comes up?



Glad I'm not the only one that found that odd.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Driving into the office this morning....The sunrise was hitting the colored trees just right.  It was one of the most beautiful commutes I've ever had to work.  I had to share it because it was amazing.
> 
> A little over 6 weeks until DAP.



I was able to speak to a good friend of mine on the phone yesterday. It put me in a good mood for the rest of the day. Thanks Aaron.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Driving into the office this morning....The sunrise was hitting the colored trees just right.  It was one of the most beautiful commutes I've ever had to work.  I had to share it because it was amazing.
> 
> A little over 6 weeks until DAP.





dpuck1998 said:


> You get to go in AFTER the sun comes up?





jeanigor said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that found that odd.



I'm done working out by the time the sun comes up you bum!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Quiet morning!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay.



Our whole house is 'having a monday'. DH left for a business trip this morning which irritated DD (at almost 12 yrs old she's going through a major daddy's girl phase). DS lobbied to staay home from school. We compromised and I drove him (along with some neighborhood friends- picture a car with 5 4th grade boys ). Then the dogs were bent out of shape bcs they didn't get to walk to school so I had to take them out for a bit. 

But now everyone's where they are supposed to be, the dogs are napping and I can finally finish my coffee.


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm done working out by the time the sun comes up you bum!!!!



I do hate this time of year since I am in the hospital before the sun comes up and it is long gone by the time I head home.  When I work a stint of 8 days in a row like I am now it really tends to put me in a funk by the end. In my younger days I would flip between day and night shifts without a problem. Not anymore.

I am working with the crier today, so are prospects for a tear free day are bleak. Just remember, if she cries it is not my fault!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hello friends!  I am missing you all *so much*.  I can't wait for DAP!

Emma is home sick today.  This is her first time ever missing a day of school.  She seems okay with it.  Luckily it seems like just a cold, but I wasn't taking any chances.  I'm going to put her in my bed for the rest of the day and keep her away from the boys.  She'll love watching tv in there.


----------



## sshaw10060

Plus everyone else around here seems to be sick. If I get sick before I leave for our cruise next week it will be very unpleasant.  Both Pam and DS are under the weather now, so they should be better by next week.


----------



## dpuck1998

sshaw10060 said:


> Plus everyone else around here seems to be sick. If I get sick before I leave for our cruise next week it will be very unpleasant.  Both Pam and DS are under the weather now, so they should be better by next week.



Yea, being sick on a cruise is not fun....ugh..


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

sshaw10060 said:


> Plus everyone else around here seems to be sick. If I get sick before I leave for our cruise next week it will be very unpleasant.  Both Pam and DS are under the weather now, so they should be better by next week.



Add me to the list of sickies.   I have had this mess for about a week now.  Blah!


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

I am so ready for December to get here...just skip right over November...that would make me happiest!

 To poor Emma!


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I am so ready for December to get here...just skip right over November...that would make me happiest!
> 
> To poor Emma!



I love November! Black Friday, Turkey Day, Fall leaves, lots of football, it will be here soon enough and you get to give me a big ole hug!!  This time I'm picking you up.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> I added the Tonga Toast Breakfast to the list of events that are linked in my sig.
> 
> I put the time at 9am. With it being the morning after the TSMM party, 8am would be pushing it for folks not staying at a monorail resort.
> 
> If anyone else knows of any other gatherings or get togethers arranged by DISers let me know, I'll gladly add them to the list. There will be a veritable cornucopia of events from which to choose!




Todd thanks for making the lists it helps to keep me straightened out.   It was very nice of you to do that!!  Us computer challanged people need all the help we can get.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I have to go meet my new PCP today.    For the first time I have a women PCP this should be interesting.   I hate going to the doctors.  Blah.   Now to flu shot or not to flu shot.   That is the question.


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Todd thanks for making the lists it helps to keep me straightened out.   It was very nice of you to do that!!  Us computer challanged people need all the help we can get.



Don't think like that, you're selling yourself short.

Consider it a way to allow us to keep chattering and yet have some info ready for someone who just wants that. Not quite as good as Señor Jorge's PSA, but I try.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> I love November! Black Friday, Turkey Day, Fall leaves, lots of football, it will be here soon enough and you get to give me a big ole hug!!  This time I'm picking you up.



Get to give you a hug?  How about you get to give us a hug.


----------



## chirurgeon

Good Morning DAP Pals.  Happy Monday Morning!!!  Just think about this everyone, the month of October will be over in less than 6 days and then there is only ONE month to get through before we are in the month of DISAPALOOZA. 

Just a thought to carry you through the day.

Kim


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> I was able to speak to a good friend of mine on the phone yesterday. It put me in a good mood for the rest of the day. Thanks Aaron.


Do me a favor...Keep that good mood going until at least December 15th.  



Launchpad11B said:


> I'm done working out by the time the sun comes up you bum!!!!


One of the worst things about Winter are the short days....Drive into the office in the dark and drive home in the dark.  It can get depressing. 



scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> I am so ready for December to get here...just skip right over November...that would make me happiest!


You and me both....DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP..ADP..DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> I love November!



ditto! My babies were born in November so that's an added reason to celebrate!


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone! We are COLD here this morning. THe current temp is 9 degrees and the windchill is -1!


----------



## dpuck1998

firsttimemom said:


> ditto! My babies were born in November so that's an added reason to celebrate!



My middle one is 11/10/00 - He is my binary child



DVCsince02 said:


> Get to give you a hug?  How about you get to give us a hug.







ADP said:


> Do me a favor...Keep that good mood going until at least December 15th.
> 
> 
> One of the worst things about Winter are the short days....Drive into the office in the dark and drive home in the dark.  It can get depressing.
> 
> 
> You and me both....DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP..ADP..DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP..DAP!!!



Then I get to work in a basement with no windows....I could go days without sun....but I usually get up and drive to the other buildings


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are COLD here this morning. THe current temp is 9 degrees and the windchill is -1!



A] You're up early.

B] You must have one heck of a view to continue to live in that frigidness. I'll send you some warm thoughts!


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are COLD here this morning. THe current temp is 9 degrees and the windchill is -1!



That's just wrong.  That makes our current temp of 46 degrees sound warm.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> A] You're up early.
> 
> B] You must have one heck of a view to continue to live in that frigidness. I'll send you some warm thoughts!



I have a great view of the mountains, but most of all I love the summers here. The cold does suck so going to WDW during December helps. I'll take all the warm thoughts I can get.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I have a great view of the mountains, but most of all I love the summers here. The cold does suck so going to WDW during December helps. I'll take all the warm thoughts I can get.



I'd offer a warm hug, but that's more Don's department....


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> That's just wrong.  That makes our current temp of 46 degrees sound warm.



Hi Kim! That sounds almost like a heat wave.    Our high should be around 36 today.


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> My middle one is 11/10/00 - He is my binary child



No way! Kimberly's birthday is 11/10/99 - they are exactly one year apart, how funny!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Then I get to work in a basement with no windows....I could go days without sun....but I usually get up and drive to the other buildings


I think it's a guy thing....You know guys love caves.


----------



## kimisabella

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are COLD here this morning. THe current temp is 9 degrees and the windchill is -1!



Eeek - I don't know how you do it, I hate the cold.  It's not even that cold here and I've got on a tank top, a long sleeved shirt, and a sweatshirt on top....AND I'm inside!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

While I'm not going to do any of the main DisUnplugged events, I may stop by for some of the unofficial ones!


----------



## jeanigor

Dis_Yoda said:


> While I'm not going to do any of the main DisUnplugged events, I may stop by for some of the unofficial ones!



Woo Hoo! Be sure to say howdy! Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## aspen37

kimisabella said:


> Eeek - I don't know how you do it, I hate the cold.  It's not even that cold here and I've got on a tank top, a long sleeved shirt, and a sweatshirt on top....AND I'm inside!!



When I moved here I wasn't sure how long I would last. I have lived here since  1992. I grew up in AZ and Southern CA. 
I am not sure how many more years of cold snowy winters I have left in me. At some point I will move back to a warmer climate.
On the bright side we didn't get the snow like Denver did!   They can have it!


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I am so ready for December to get here...just skip right over November...that would make me happiest!
> 
> To poor Emma!



I agree 100% lets skip November!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are COLD here this morning. THe current temp is 9 degrees and the windchill is -1!



Yikes!!!  that is way to cold for me.   I love to ski out there but it always felt kinda warm despite the low temps compared to the northeast.   You have great snow.   If I could send you some of this heat I would.   Hope you keep warm until DAP.


----------



## TXYankee

Happy Monday Everyone!

Wow, lots of posting over the weekend.  I wish I could read it all, but there is work to do!

Todd, Thanks fot the DAP activity list!

Make it a GREAT Monday!!!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I agree 100% lets skip November!!!



Does that mean that I wouldn't need to add a year to my age, if so I will forgo Thanksgiving.


----------



## wildfan1473

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are COLD here this morning. THe current temp is 9 degrees and the windchill is -1!



 

I at least get to wait until January before I get that here (I hope!)

I'll quit complaining about our weather here...


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> ...just skip right over November...that would make me happiest!



No can do...both DH and DS7 have birthdays, plus I get 4 whole days to myself while my boys are at deer camp.  Whatever shall I do with myself?


----------



## scarlett873

Geesh people...I'm trying to get us closer to DAP and you're holding us back! The sooner we're through November...the sooner it's time for DAP!


----------



## aspen37

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Yikes!!!  that is way to cold for me.   I love to ski out there but it always felt kinda warm despite the low temps compared to the northeast.   You have great snow.   If I could send you some of this heat I would.   Hope you keep warm until DAP.



When the sun is out and the wind is not blowing it can feel quite warm even when it is 5 degrees out. I just wish it would not come so soon. Being at 8,000 feet winter comes early here. A couple of years ago it did not get cold till about 3 or 4 days before Thanksgiving. That was nice, we all wore our shorts till late November.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Does that mean that I wouldn't need to add a year to my age, if so I will forgo Thanksgiving.




You can be what ever age you want!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> I'd offer a warm hug, but that's more Don's department....


----------



## aspen37

wildfan1473 said:


> I at least get to wait until January before I get that here (I hope!)
> 
> I'll quit complaining about our weather here...



You guys get some really cold weather too. It may not be as long as a winter as us , but I think it is more intense.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Eeek - I don't know how you do it, I hate the cold.  It's not even that cold here and I've got on a tank top, a long sleeved shirt, and a sweatshirt on top....AND I'm inside!!



I hear tell that leftover lasagna is a great warmer-upper.


----------



## kimisabella

aspen37 said:


> When I moved here I wasn't sure how long I would last. I have lived here since  1992. I grew up in AZ and Southern CA.
> I am not sure how many more years of cold snowy winters I have left in me. At some point I will move back to a warmer climate.
> On the bright side we didn't get the snow like Denver did!   They can have it!



I guess you adjusted pretty well since you've been there for a while now - especially coming from a warmer climate!  I don't even want to think about snow now!



georgemoe said:


> I hear tell that leftover lasagna is a great warmer-upper.



LOL George...  The people at Vinny's work actually wanted to see the lasagna this morning.  On Sundays I make a larger dinner, most of the time either lasagna, baked ziti, stuffed shells, ect.. Vinny goes to school at nights on Mondays & Wednesdays so I make extra on Sundays so he can take it to work with him and have a nice lunch/dinner before school.

I also made sure I had leftovers for the girls and I so tonight I don't have to cook!!


----------



## AnneR

I vote for skipping November and all below 0 temperatures and snow and ice for this year.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I vote for skipping November and all below 0 temperatures and snow and ice for this year.



I will second the temps and snow. May we put this before the committee for a vote?


----------



## chickie

sshaw10060 said:


> A few notes on the emasculator: They are used in horses.  If you want to castrate a cow you make a quick incision and pull (no anesthesia). For a sheep you place a rubber band down there shortly after birth and they fall off. For a dog you need anesthesia and it is a little more like the surgery you think of. For a cat all you need is a little sedation and a scalpel blade.  You can castrate a cat on your kitchen table if need be (don't ask how I know this).  Rodents are like cats. I think that is the complete list of species I know how to castrate.





sshaw10060 said:


> Trust me. I have seen and done worse. When I was in school we would bring bloody marys into the anatomy lab on Sunday morning while studying. That is so gross I can't even believe we did that.
> 
> Do you know how a vet determines if a cow or horse is pregnant?



I don't want to bring back any bad memories of past posts, but I'm just now catching up on the weekends activities here, and had to post that, Yes, unfortunately, I do know how to determine if a cow is preggers. My husband knows even better.We are cattle farmers (weekend farmers, now), and he used to work at a Monsanto research farm where they were developing the milk hormones. He had to do this procedure quite often. 
And, we actually use the rubber band method to castrate our bulls (don't need to do that to our cows). I've even seen the cows with the life saver thingy on their sides. Some things about farm animals are NOT very pretty!

Anyway, Anna, I feel for you having to deal with the Colorado weather. We have rain AGAIN today, but at least it is in the 50's.

Looking forward to DAP. Becky(Halliesmommy01) got me signed up for the event, (thank you Becky!), since I had a school meeting that evening. So, at least that stress is over with. Becky and I weren't going to eat breakfast out very much, but this Tonga Toast talk has me thinking we need to add one more ADR.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## shellyminnie

It looks like I will be in training sessions all week!! At least I'm getting paid for them! 

See you later!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I will second the temps and snow. May we put this before the committee for a vote?



Are you making a suggestion?


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> I vote for skipping November and all below 0 temperatures and snow and ice for this year.





jeanigor said:


> I will second the temps and snow. May we put this before the committee for a vote?



I vote for this also! 



chickie said:


> I don't want to bring back any bad memories of past posts, but I'm just now catching up on the weekends activities here, and had to post that, Yes, unfortunately, I do know how to determine if a cow is preggers. My husband knows even better.We are cattle farmers (weekend farmers, now), and he used to work at a Monsanto research farm where they were developing the milk hormones. He had to do this procedure quite often.
> And, we actually use the rubber band method to castrate our bulls (don't need to do that to our cows). I've even seen the cows with the life saver thingy on their sides. Some things about farm animals are NOT very pretty!
> 
> Anyway, Anna, I feel for you having to deal with the Colorado weather. We have rain AGAIN today, but at least it is in the 50's.
> 
> Looking forward to DAP. Becky(Halliesmommy01) got me signed up for the event, (thank you Becky!), since I had a school meeting that evening. So, at least that stress is over with. Becky and I weren't going to eat breakfast out very much, but this Tonga Toast talk has me thinking we need to add one more ADR.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



I hope it stops raining for you soon! 



shellyminnie said:


> It looks like I will be in training sessions all week!! At least I'm getting paid for them!
> 
> See you later!!



Good luck Shelly! Have fun.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> It looks like I will be in training sessions all week!! At least I'm getting paid for them!
> 
> See you later!!



Don't fall asleep in class....



AnneR said:


> Are you making a suggestion?



Mother Nature has never listened to any proposals I have made so far. But I'll give it a go.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> It looks like I will be in training sessions all week!! At least I'm getting paid for them!
> 
> See you later!!



Getting paid for training is always a good thing.  Keep us posted on how it is going.


----------



## kathrna

Morning!  I'd go along with the "skip November" thing, but my ticker down there says I have a vacation to go to out west, so I will abstain (courteously) from voting.  

Anna, that's way way way too cold for me.  I have not purposefully put myself in that kind of weather since leaving Rhode Island.  I think the lowest we had there was -10.  But it was only for one year.  The summer was great though!  

62 for a high here.  The mornings are nippy, but I make a point not to be out in them beyond the "drop off" routine.  

DAP on the brain!


----------



## Renysmom

OK so I am going to attempt to write a trip report for our Halloween Haunts cruise upon the Magic,  

I've decided to put the trip report on my blog for now (partially because this way I can write and add pictures/video offfline while on the Magic and then when I get back, add it to the trip report section of the DIS. 

I must warn all of you, as if you don't already know,  I am not a great writer and sometimes my attempts at humor don't actually make it where I was going but I am going to at least try.

If you want to read what I have written so far the link is below "My Time Passages".


----------



## jeanigor

3100?


----------



## aspen37

kathrna said:


> Morning!  I'd go along with the "skip November" thing, but my ticker down there says I have a vacation to go to out west, so I will abstain (courteously) from voting.
> 
> Anna, that's way way way too cold for me.  I have not purposefully put myself in that kind of weather since leaving Rhode Island.  I think the lowest we had there was -10.  But it was only for one year.  The summer was great though!
> 
> 62 for a high here.  The mornings are nippy, but I make a point not to be out in them beyond the "drop off" routine.
> 
> DAP on the brain!



62 sounds great. I like the crisp cool air of fall. I like going for a walk in the mornings during those months. 



Renysmom said:


> OK so I am going to attempt to write a trip report for our Halloween Haunts cruise upon the Magic,
> 
> I've decided to put the trip report on my blog for now (partially because this way I can write and add pictures/video offfline while on the Magic and then when I get back, add it to the trip report section of the DIS.
> 
> I must warn all of you, as if you don't already know,  I am not a great writer and sometimes my attempts at humor don't actually make it where I was going but I am going to at least try.
> 
> If you want to read what I have written so far the link is below "My Time Passages".



I'll have to check it out. Have a great cruise!!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> OK so I am going to attempt to write a trip report for our Halloween Haunts cruise upon the Magic,
> 
> I've decided to put the trip report on my blog for now (partially because this way I can write and add pictures/video offfline while on the Magic and then when I get back, add it to the trip report section of the DIS.
> 
> I must warn all of you, as if you don't already know,  I am not a great writer and sometimes my attempts at humor don't actually make it where I was going but I am going to at least try.
> 
> If you want to read what I have written so far the link is below "My Time Passages".



I love Walter!. We use to have a stuffed Sorcerer Mickey we took with us.  He even has his own photo album. He is in semi-retirement now that DS is in the picture.


----------



## sshaw10060

Whoever had monday at 11:32 in the time to tears poll. YOU WIN!!! I was meeting with the crier to talk about objectives for the week and told her I wanted her to be more assertive and not always look to others for the answer.  Instant tears.  The not so sympathetic side wanted to tell her to get a grip, but I bit my tongue.  Instead I said something inspiring like "you don't give yourself enough credit."


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> 3100?



Uncanny skill you have there, Todd.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Uncanny skill you have there, Todd.



Thanks, but its just because it was slow.....:yawn:


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Anna, that's way way way too cold for me.  I have not purposefully put myself in that kind of weather since leaving Rhode Island.  I think the lowest we had there was -10.  But it was only for one year.  The summer was great though!



It took 3 days of this before school finally shut down last year - this is air temp, not wind chill










Renysmom said:


> OK so I am going to attempt to write a trip report for our Halloween Haunts cruise upon the Magic,
> 
> I've decided to put the trip report on my blog for now (partially because this way I can write and add pictures/video offfline while on the Magic and then when I get back, add it to the trip report section of the DIS.
> 
> I must warn all of you, as if you don't already know,  I am not a great writer and sometimes my attempts at humor don't actually make it where I was going but I am going to at least try.
> 
> If you want to read what I have written so far the link is below "My Time Passages".



I will keep my eye out for it!  I love your blog anyway   I did the same thing, my trip report is on my shutterfly site.  I have links to it on my facebook page.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> LOL George...  The people at Vinny's work actually wanted to see the lasagna this morning.  On Sundays I make a larger dinner, most of the time either lasagna, baked ziti, stuffed shells, ect.. Vinny goes to school at nights on Mondays & Wednesdays so I make extra on Sundays so he can take it to work with him and have a nice lunch/dinner before school.
> 
> I also made sure I had leftovers for the girls and I so tonight I don't have to cook!!



You know I could smell Vinny posting about it on FB from all the way up here!


----------



## Madi100

Happy Monday everyone!  We have no school here today, and I just became a really good mom by letting Em skip piano today.   I want to get some packing done!  It's bad enough we have soccer tonight.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Whoever had monday at 11:32 in the time to tears poll. YOU WIN!!! I was meeting with the crier to talk about objectives for the week and told her I wanted her to be more assertive and not always look to others for the answer.  Instant tears.  The not so sympathetic side wanted to tell her to get a grip, but I bit my tongue.  Instead I said something inspiring like "you don't give yourself enough credit."



How many days between tears this time?


----------



## aspen37

wildfan1473 said:


> It took 3 days of this before school finally shut down last year - this is air temp, not wind chill




I won't be moving to Minnesota any time soon.


----------



## AnneR

aspen37 said:


> I won't be moving to Minnesota any time soon.



Me either!


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> You know I could smell Vinny posting about it on FB from all the way up here!




Could you also hear me screaming at him for posting a pic of my old saucepot on fb???


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Could you also hear me screaming at him for posting a pic of my old saucepot on fb???



It is something you should be proud of. Many wonderful masterpieces have been created in it.


----------



## chickie

Has anyone gotten the H1N1 shot yet? Our school district is offering them tomorrow. I plan to take Millie up there to get it, but I hope it's not too late. They have so many kids out sick already. Between school, soccer, swimming and all the other group activities she does, I'd be really surprised if she hasn't been exposed to it already. And, they are only giving it to the children, so I can't go get one. 
Then I'm trying to figure out if I should get the regular flu shot for myself or just wait for the new one to get here for everyone else.
This is gonna be a very long winter, I'm afraid!

Oh, and Nicole, Millie's soccer league has banned the handshakes at the end of the games. Has Madi or Emilie had the same thing in their league? I heard a mom say last night "OMG, did you see that? None of those girls are shaking hands with our team. Isn't that rude?"


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Could you also hear me screaming at him for posting a pic of my old saucepot on fb???





jeanigor said:


> It is something you should be proud of. Many wonderful masterpieces have been created in it.



Couldn't have said it better Todd. There has been a lot of love served out of my families old sauce pots over the years.

BTW - Just put a rosemary and garlic pork roast in the oven. Porketta tonight!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Couldn't have said it better Todd. There has been a lot of love served out of my families old sauce pots over the years.
> 
> BTW - Just put a rosemary and garlic pork roast in the oven. Porketta tonight!



I'm jumpin on a plane, George.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> It is something you should be proud of. Many wonderful masterpieces have been created in it.



Thanks, I guess that's one way to look at it


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Couldn't have said it better Todd. There has been a lot of love served out of my families old sauce pots over the years.
> 
> BTW - Just put a rosemary and garlic pork roast in the oven. Porketta tonight!



Very nice!! Love to use rosemary!


----------



## corky441

georgemoe said:


> BTW - Just put a rosemary and garlic pork roast in the oven. Porketta tonight!



OH, that sounds sooooooooooooo delicious. Perhaps you would be kind enough to share the recipe?????


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> BTW - Just put a rosemary and garlic pork roast in the oven. Porketta tonight!



wow- I'll bet your house smells soooo good. Mine smells like leftover pizza and lean cuisine right now. Darned sports practices...


----------



## AnneR

chickie said:


> Has anyone gotten the H1N1 shot yet? Our school district is offering them tomorrow. I plan to take Millie up there to get it, but I hope it's not too late. They have so many kids out sick already. Between school, soccer, swimming and all the other group activities she does, I'd be really surprised if she hasn't been exposed to it already. And, they are only giving it to the children, so I can't go get one.
> Then I'm trying to figure out if I should get the regular flu shot for myself or just wait for the new one to get here for everyone else.
> This is gonna be a very long winter, I'm afraid!
> 
> Oh, and Nicole, Millie's soccer league has banned the handshakes at the end of the games. Has Madi or Emilie had the same thing in their league? I heard a mom say last night "OMG, did you see that? None of those girls are shaking hands with our team. Isn't that rude?"



We are having availability issues - even with the regular flu shot.  Our supplier has not been able to provide us with any flu shot serum yet this year and we are a health care center.


----------



## jeanigor

I'm making chili with corn bread, this time. Getting hungry. Must go eat food. Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> We are having availability issues - even with the regular flu shot.  Our supplier has not been able to provide us with any flu shot serum yet this year and we are a health care center.



I'm always torn on whether or not to bother. I am usually pretty good at warding off communicable things.


----------



## DVCsince02

Jackie, our school is also offering h1n1 shot, but I declined. They were offering the mist for the healthy kids and the shot for the immuno compromised.  This has been a daily topic in our house. Chris and I got into a big arguement about it.  All I can say is it's a very personal choice. Do what you feel is best for your family.

Also, my laptop is dead. No coming back. Luckily another DISer is helping me pick out another one. I'll order it tonight and hopefully I won't miss too much here by using my iPhone.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Jackie, our school is also offering h1n1 shot, but I declined. They were offering the mist for the healthy kids and the shot for the immuno compromised.  This has been a daily topic in our house. Chris and I got into a big arguement about it.  All I can say is it's a very personal choice. Do what you feel is best for your family.
> 
> Also, my laptop is dead. No coming back. Luckily another DISer is helping me pick out another one. I'll order it tonight and hopefully I won't miss too much here by using my iPhone.



I have gone back and forth 100 times about the H1N1 vaccine.  I am not too keen on the regular flu shot, but I do get it for my son every year.  I guess time will tell if I did the right thing.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Don't fall asleep in class....



I was very close to it this afternoon!! She was going on and on about EOE for two hours!! Then we had to sit and wait for everyone to be fingerprinted!! Needless to say, it was a loooong afternoon!!


----------



## aspen37

chickie said:


> Has anyone gotten the H1N1 shot yet? Our school district is offering them tomorrow. I plan to take Millie up there to get it, but I hope it's not too late. They have so many kids out sick already. Between school, soccer, swimming and all the other group activities she does, I'd be really surprised if she hasn't been exposed to it already. And, they are only giving it to the children, so I can't go get one.
> Then I'm trying to figure out if I should get the regular flu shot for myself or just wait for the new one to get here for everyone else.
> This is gonna be a very long winter, I'm afraid!
> 
> Oh, and Nicole, Millie's soccer league has banned the handshakes at the end of the games. Has Madi or Emilie had the same thing in their league? I heard a mom say last night "OMG, did you see that? None of those girls are shaking hands with our team. Isn't that rude?"



I won't get the H1N1 shot, but I need to go get my regular flu shot. I'm not around kids on a regular basis and I don't work with the public anymore so I won't worry about H1N1. I know Denver has been hit hard by the H1N1 virus but I haven't heard much about it around here.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> BTW - Just put a rosemary and garlic pork roast in the oven. Porketta tonight!



That sounds good George! I haven't thought about dinner yet.


----------



## wildfan1473

aspen37 said:


> I won't get the H1N1 shot, but I need to go get my regular flu shot. I'm not around kids on a regular basis and I don't work with the public anymore so I won't worry about H1N1. I know Denver has been hit hard by the H1N1 virus but I haven't heard much about it around here.



I just took DS5 in for his checkup, and found out our H1N1 shots won't even be available until next month.  Neither of my kids have ever had a flu shot, but I did get DS5 the nasal mist today for the regular shot (on top of 3 needles - poor kid).  He is forever catching what everyone else has.  I don't think we'll do H1N1, though.  I'm not giving DS7 a flu shot next month for his checkup, though, he has an immune system of steel.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I'm always torn on whether or not to bother. I am usually pretty good at warding off communicable things.



I usually get the flu shot every every. The one year I did not get the shot I got the flu. I was working at our front counter with the public at the time. It was AWFUL! So I get my flu shot. My work use to pay for it. This year is the first year that they are not paying for it.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Saw this and thought of Don.



 




jeanigor said:


> Went out costume shopping over the weekend (can't ever do anything early with DP...) anyway saw this and thought of y'all. It bears a striking resemblance to my father-in-law's brother....











Renysmom said:


> I am super excited, just concentrating on my cruise first
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, can't wait till I see that gorgeous ship on Saturday



Have a great trip Kelly!!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Phillies and the Yankee's Oh NO!!!   My two favorite teams but I am rooting for my hometown Phillies.   I think they are in for a fight.



I'm in the same boat!! My Grandfather was born and raised in Philly and is a die-hard Phillies fan!! I like both teams!! It's certainly going to be an interesting series! 




dpuck1998 said:


> I love November! Black Friday, Turkey Day, Fall leaves, lots of football, it will be here soon enough and you get to give me a big ole hug!!  This time I'm picking you up.



If one wife gets a hug, we ALL get hugs! 



jeanigor said:


> I'd offer a warm hug, but that's more Don's department....



I remember you give great hugs!! 



aspen37 said:


> When I moved here I wasn't sure how long I would last. I have lived here since  1992. I grew up in AZ and Southern CA.
> I am not sure how many more years of cold snowy winters I have left in me. At some point I will move back to a warmer climate.
> On the bright side we didn't get the snow like Denver did!   They can have it!



I hear Florida is pretty warm most of the year! 




sshaw10060 said:


> Whoever had monday at 11:32 in the time to tears poll. YOU WIN!!! I was meeting with the crier to talk about objectives for the week and told her I wanted her to be more assertive and not always look to others for the answer.  Instant tears.  The not so sympathetic side wanted to tell her to get a grip, but I bit my tongue.  Instead I said something inspiring like "you don't give yourself enough credit."



Another one!!



kimisabella said:


> Could you also hear me screaming at him for posting a pic of my old saucepot on fb???



As my great-grandmother used to say,  "An old saucepot has the most important flavor . .  love"



aspen37 said:


> Good luck Shelly! Have fun.





AnneR said:


> Getting paid for training is always a good thing.  Keep us posted on how it is going.



Thanks!!


Well, I survived Day One! Two more days of training!!

The morning was spent doing paperwork and being sworn in!!

The afternoon was spent trying not to fall asleep while our instructor read the employee handbook to us . . .zzzz .  . and getting fingerprinted. 

Who knows what tomorrow holds!!


----------



## chickie

DVCsince02 said:


> Jackie, our school is also offering h1n1 shot, but I declined. They were offering the mist for the healthy kids and the shot for the immuno compromised.  This has been a daily topic in our house. Chris and I got into a big arguement about it.  All I can say is it's a very personal choice. Do what you feel is best for your family.





spaddy said:


> I have gone back and forth 100 times about the H1N1 vaccine.  I am not too keen on the regular flu shot, but I do get it for my son every year.  I guess time will tell if I did the right thing.



Thanks for the input, guys. I have been going back and forth and even called our pediatrician about it. I know some doctors aren't recommending it, but mine is. So, I think we'll go ahead and get it. She's always done well with the regular flu shot, and we hear that all the flu going around now is most likely H1N1, so I guess we'll bite the bullet. Not sure if they'll have enough to go around, but we'll be waiting in line anyway.

Shelly, glad to see you survived your first day at your new job!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jeanigor said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that found that odd.



Don't worry, Todd, I found it incredibly odd to hear of someone going to work when it is sunny out. During this time of year, I don't see sunlight until the weekend. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Hello friends!  I am missing you all *so much*.  I can't wait for DAP!
> 
> Emma is home sick today.  This is her first time ever missing a day of school.  She seems okay with it.  Luckily it seems like just a cold, but I wasn't taking any chances.  I'm going to put her in my bed for the rest of the day and keep her away from the boys.  She'll love watching tv in there.



Jen, is there something going around at Emma's school? We have nasty stomach virus going through the lower grade levels in my district. 



aspen37 said:


> I agree 100% lets skip November!!!



Absolutely NOT! I leave for WDW Tuesday of next week  so there will be NO SKIPPING of November thankyouverymuch! 



georgemoe said:


> I hear tell that leftover lasagna is a great warmer-upper.



Did you hear about the Paula Deen episode where she made deep fried lasagna from leftovers? Strange as it may be, I wanna try it! 



chickie said:


> I don't want to bring back any bad memories of past posts, but I'm just now catching up on the weekends activities here, and had to post that, Yes, unfortunately, I do know how to determine if a cow is preggers. My husband knows even better.We are cattle farmers (weekend farmers, now), and he used to work at a Monsanto research farm where they were developing the milk hormones. He had to do this procedure quite often.
> And, we actually use the rubber band method to castrate our bulls (don't need to do that to our cows). I've even seen the cows with the life saver thingy on their sides. Some things about farm animals are NOT very pretty!
> 
> Anyway, Anna, I feel for you having to deal with the Colorado weather. We have rain AGAIN today, but at least it is in the 50's.
> 
> Looking forward to DAP. Becky(Halliesmommy01) got me signed up for the event, (thank you Becky!), since I had a school meeting that evening. So, at least that stress is over with. Becky and I weren't going to eat breakfast out very much, but this Tonga Toast talk has me thinking we need to add one more ADR.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



 Make it stop! No more cattle convo!

I started a separate thread about the Tonga Toast meet. I figured it'd get lost in this one. I'm dying to try TT! 



chickie said:


> Has anyone gotten the H1N1 shot yet? Our school district is offering them tomorrow. I plan to take Millie up there to get it, but I hope it's not too late. They have so many kids out sick already. Between school, soccer, swimming and all the other group activities she does, I'd be really surprised if she hasn't been exposed to it already. And, they are only giving it to the children, so I can't go get one.
> Then I'm trying to figure out if I should get the regular flu shot for myself or just wait for the new one to get here for everyone else.
> This is gonna be a very long winter, I'm afraid!
> 
> Oh, and Nicole, Millie's soccer league has banned the handshakes at the end of the games. Has Madi or Emilie had the same thing in their league? I heard a mom say last night "OMG, did you see that? None of those girls are shaking hands with our team. Isn't that rude?"



I am not getting the H1N1 shot and I am a public school teacher. I agree that it is a personal decision and you have to do what is best for you and your family. For me, I can't get past the fact that it has not had a significant trial period to determine the side effects (yes, I know supposedly there are not any). I am on the bandwagon of the Autism debate leaning towards vaccinations causing it so this may be why. I have never gotten the regular flu shot either and only had the flu once when I was about 7. No concerns there. 

I hope everyone had a good day. Work was crazy as usual, but the day is over and only have a few more left until sunny Florida!!!


----------



## AnneR

On the H1N1 -I find it interesting how differently doctors are handling this.  I have had two different staff have their children come down with H1N1 -both were cultured so it was confirmed.  One doctor said I only want to see your child if she displays any of the serious symptoms we are hearing about on the news.  The other doctor saw the child and put her on an antiviral. They both contacted doctors about the same time in the course of the illness.  The child who got the antiviral recovered much more quickly.

If your child comes down with a quick onset high fever - it could be H1N1.


----------



## LMO429

DVCsince02 said:


> Jackie, our school is also offering h1n1 shot, but I declined. They were offering the mist for the healthy kids and the shot for the immuno compromised.  This has been a daily topic in our house. Chris and I got into a big arguement about it.  All I can say is it's a very personal choice. Do what you feel is best for your family.
> 
> Also, my laptop is dead. No coming back. Luckily another DISer is helping me pick out another one. I'll order it tonight and hopefully I won't miss too much here by using my iPhone.



Sorry to hear about your laptop.  My laptop died on me last week as well.  best buy was able to retrieve all my documents/pictures that were on my hard drive, so I was happy about that

so I just got a new laptop too. I got the Hewlett Packard DV6 so far I am loving it


----------



## DVCsince02

I got a comparison chart from a friend for cold vs flu. All signs are pointing to a cold for Emma.  She was doing fine this afternoon, but now feverish again. Looks like another day home tomorrow.

I would love to run to Best Buy and grab a new laptop, but QVC's easy pay is for me. Plus I'll get cash back using Sunshine Rewards. . So I'll have to use my iPhone and catch up this way for now.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> I got a comparison chart from a friend for cold vs flu. All signs are pointing to a cold for Emma.  She was doing fine this afternoon, but now feverish again. Looks like another day home tomorrow.
> 
> I would love to run to Best Buy and grab a new laptop, but QVC's easy pay is for me. Plus I'll get cash back using Sunshine Rewards. . So I'll have to use my iPhone and catch up this way for now.



We had a laptop meltdown a couple of weeks ago - Best Buy had one for $349 unadvertised.  Perfect machine for homework and surfing.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> So I'll have to use my iPhone and catch up this way for now.



Muahahahahaahah if only the new competitors folded as easily as the old.


----------



## AnneR

40 pages to go...
Just saying...


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> 40 pages to go...
> Just saying...



I have drawings to do tonight....this will keep me entertained far more than drawing fiberglass roof felts...


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Wow.  What a weekend of soccer.  Five games.  Madi scored two goals, and I believe that they ended their season with her scoring more goals than anyone else.  Whoo hoo.  Emilie ended the season with parents who never want to put her in another sport again.  It's a good thing she ended as goalie.   We have a tournament this next weekend and then we are done for the season and won't play agian until January.



Tell Emilie Congrats on getting the most goals, and for scoring the last two on the weekend!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I have drawings to do tonight....this will keep me entertained far more than drawing fiberglass roof felts...



We have til Thursday - I want a new thread before I leave.

You're good a multi-tasking.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> We have til Thursday - I want a new thread before I leave.



No doubt it will happen.


----------



## AnneR

Evening Kat - How have you been?
I've missed chatting with you the last couple of days.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Muahahahahaahah if only the new competitors folded as easily as the old.



I may be down, but I'm not out.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> eh
> 
> bwahhhaaa....sniped




Congrats Don!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You're good a multi-tasking.



Thank you. I try.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I may be down, but I'm not out.



Never said you were out my dear.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> I have drawings to do tonight....this will keep me entertained far more than drawing fiberglass roof felts...



The boards are SO much more fun than coloring with crayons!


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> I dont think it will make it through Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight all. "See" you tomorrow!




Congrats on 3000th post! 

My I missed alot in a day!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> The boards are SO much more fun than coloring with crayons!



If only it were crayons. I will screen cap something later and show you.  Not a very good cliff hanger...


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> The boards are SO much more fun than coloring with crayons!



Todd - you're holding out on me!

CRAYONS!  It has been years since I have colored.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> No we got in the park around 7:30. We were having dinner at 1900 Park Fare and it took forever for the sisters to make their way to us. That picture was taken about 30 minutes before the fireworks. We were starting to head down main street and I turned around and snapped the picture.




I am sure that is me.
The jacket I was wearing is my Casey Transportation jacket.
I looked today, and I am now pretty sure that was me, just before we left the park.


----------



## kathrna

What masterpiece did you cook up tonight, Anne?  Todd is tempting me with chili again AND corn bread.  I LOVE that dinner, but only if it's made from scratch.  Do you make your chili from scratch or do you empty a can?  I'm thinking that G is more the can guy and you are more the from scratch guy.  Am I correct in this assessment?


----------



## kathrna

Hey Kat!  How's Kenny tonight?  Much homework?


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> What masterpiece did you cook up tonight, Anne?  Todd is tempting me with chili again AND corn bread.  I LOVE that dinner, but only if it's made from scratch.  Do you make your chili from scratch or do you empty a can?  I'm thinking that G is more the can guy and you are more the from scratch guy.  Am I correct in this assessment?



leftovers

I roasted a chicken and made mac and cheese yesterday.  DD12 had a pizza party for volleyball and basketball try-outs tonight.  DD15 had rehearsal for drama production.  Planned ahead to make it easy.

Tomorrow we are having chicken artichoke quesadilla (sp).  Another easy one.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I am sure that is me.
> The jacket I was wearing is my Casey Transportation jacket.
> I looked today, and I am now pretty sure that was me, just before we left the park.



Wouldn't that be a coincidence if it was you?


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> What masterpiece did you cook up tonight, Anne?  Todd is tempting me with chili again AND corn bread.  I LOVE that dinner, but only if it's made from scratch.  Do you make your chili from scratch or do you empty a can?  I'm thinking that G is more the can guy and you are more the from scratch guy.  Am I correct in this assessment?



You are correct. That is if DP can figure how to open a can.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Wouldn't that be a coincidence if it was you?



or real good planning...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> You are correct. That is if DP can figure how to open a can.



If I recall correctly, he is kitchen appliance challenged?


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are COLD here this morning. THe current temp is 9 degrees and the windchill is -1!




EWWWW!!!! 
I love your smiley though!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> If I recall correctly, he is kitchen appliance challenged?



Kitchen challenged period.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> You are correct. That is if DP can figure how to open a can.



You know, if it's one of those nice Pampered Chef ones, it's hard to figure out.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> That's just wrong.  That makes our current temp of 46 degrees sound warm.




Currant temps for those that are wondering.
New York 51
Toronto 50
The cottage 45
Orlando 81

I do not want to hear anyone from orlando complaining.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Currant temps for those that are wondering.
> New York 51
> Toronto 50
> The cottage 45
> Orlando 81
> 
> I do not want to hear anyone from orlando complaining.



Agreed!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Currant temps for those that are wondering.
> New York 51
> Toronto 50
> The cottage 45
> Orlando 81
> 
> I do not want to hear anyone from orlando complaining.



You better put Shelly on ignore


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Geesh people...I'm trying to get us closer to DAP and you're holding us back! The sooner we're through November...the sooner it's time for DAP!



November for me 
The first week is my real first hunting trip.
Then DS Kenny's birthday is the 15th.
Then time to pack and leave for WDW.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> 3100?




Congrats Todd!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Jackie, our school is also offering h1n1 shot, but I declined. They were offering the mist for the healthy kids and the shot for the immuno compromised.  This has been a daily topic in our house. Chris and I got into a big arguement about it.  All I can say is it's a very personal choice. Do what you feel is best for your family.
> 
> Also, my laptop is dead. No coming back. Luckily another DISer is helping me pick out another one. I'll order it tonight and hopefully I won't miss too much here by using my iPhone.




That sucks that your laptop is dead.
Good luck picking out a new one!
I have also decided not to do the flu shots for any of us this year.
I also have my reasons.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> How many days between tears this time?



It has been more than a week I think, but then againI wasn't on the clinic floor last week.


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Everyone!  I am now home from my long Vacation.  I have to go back to work tomorrow .  But let the official DAP Count down begin.

For those of you not on FB, and followed along with my FB Trip report, I get to plan another trip, courtesy of Airtran.  
I got a free RT flight for being bumped from my original flight yesterday morning.  So I get to put my new Annual Pass to some more use - now I just got to decide when to go again.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> hi everyone!  I am now home from my long vacation.  I have to go back to work tomorrow .  But let the official dap count down begin.
> 
> For those of you not on fb, and followed along with my fb trip report, i get to plan another trip, courtesy of airtran.
> I got a free rt flight for being bumped from my original flight yesterday morning.  So i get to put my new annual pass to some more use - now i just got to decide when to go again.



lucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am now home from my long Vacation.  I have to go back to work tomorrow .  But let the official DAP Count down begin.
> 
> For those of you not on FB, and followed along with my FB Trip report, I get to plan another trip, courtesy of Airtran.
> I got a free RT flight for being bumped from my original flight yesterday morning.  So I get to put my new Annual Pass to some more use - now I just got to decide when to go again.



Welcome back! DAP will be here before you know it!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Evening Kat - How have you been?
> I've missed chatting with you the last couple of days.



I have been good!
I have been spending quite a bit of time at the gym.
I have to be able to keep up with John in the bush next week.
Yesterday 60 minutes at the gym 560 calories burned.
Today at the gym 75 minutes burned 750 calories.
If I keep this up I will look great by December.
I also came accross a design your own t-shirt place.
I want an orange t-shirt with Pete's saying on it.
John says don't bother as Disney will not allow me to wear it in the parks.


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> You better put Shelly on ignore



HEY!!

Just for the record, I was not complaining about the cooler weather, I was welcoming it with open arms!! I absolutely HATE the heat in the summer. My body does not react well to it even though I have lived here my entire life. There are some days in the summer that I can't go outside because I can't breath because of the humidity and the heat. That is not a fun experience. 

When we had the hurricanes in 2004, we spent two weeks without electricity during the hottest part of the year. I was sick because I was overheated the entire time. It took me awhile to recover. 

So when I went outside the other morning and actually felt a tiny chill in the air, I was estatic because it wasn't boiling hot like it has been for the past five months. This is the perfect weather to me, so i was not complaining at all!!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Hey Kat!  How's Kenny tonight?  Much homework?




He was a good boy this week and got all his homework done yesterday!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am now home from my long Vacation.  I have to go back to work tomorrow .  But let the official DAP Count down begin.
> 
> For those of you not on FB, and followed along with my FB Trip report, I get to plan another trip, courtesy of Airtran.
> I got a free RT flight for being bumped from my original flight yesterday morning.  So I get to put my new Annual Pass to some more use - now I just got to decide when to go again.



Celebration


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Wouldn't that be a coincidence if it was you?



I know and to think I would not meet her for another whole year!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> HEY!!
> 
> Just for the record, I was not complaining about the cooler weather, I was welcoming it with open arms!! I absolutely HATE the heat in the summer. My body does not react well to it even though I have lived here my entire life. There are some days in the summer that I can't go outside because I can't breath because of the humidity and the heat. That is not a fun experience.
> 
> When we had the hurricanes in 2004, we spent two weeks without electricity during the hottest part of the year. I was sick because I was overheated the entire time. It took me awhile to recover.
> 
> So when I went outside the other morning and actually felt a tiny chill in the air, I was estatic because it wasn't boiling hot like it has been for the past five months. This is the perfect weather to me, so i was not complaining at all!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> You are correct. That is if DP can figure how to open a can.




John is a open a can kind of guy.
He eats it out of the can as well.
Talk about lazy! EWWWW!!!

I however make my chilli from scratch!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> You know, if it's one of those nice Pampered Chef ones, it's hard to figure out.



I love the pampered chef can opener.
John figured out how to use it.


----------



## tlcoke

Note my new ticker, the time I have to plan my next trip.  It will be updated once I figure out when I can go again.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am now home from my long Vacation.  I have to go back to work tomorrow .  But let the official DAP Count down begin.
> 
> For those of you not on FB, and followed along with my FB Trip report, I get to plan another trip, courtesy of Airtran.
> I got a free RT flight for being bumped from my original flight yesterday morning.  So I get to put my new Annual Pass to some more use - now I just got to decide when to go again.



Welcome Back!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Note my new ticker, the time I have to plan my next trip.  It will be updated once I figure out when I can go again.



There is a rule floating around that says "never miss another Flower and Garden Show again".


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> HEY!!
> 
> Just for the record, I was not complaining about the cooler weather, I was welcoming it with open arms!! I absolutely HATE the heat in the summer. My body does not react well to it even though I have lived here my entire life. There are some days in the summer that I can't go outside because I can't breath because of the humidity and the heat. That is not a fun experience.
> 
> When we had the hurricanes in 2004, we spent two weeks without electricity during the hottest part of the year. I was sick because I was overheated the entire time. It took me awhile to recover.
> 
> So when I went outside the other morning and actually felt a tiny chill in the air, I was estatic because it wasn't boiling hot like it has been for the past five months. This is the perfect weather to me, so i was not complaining at all!!



I know you weren't!
Glad you survived your first day on the job!


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> There is a rule floating around that says "never miss another Flower and Garden Show again".



or DAP or F&W or MNSSHP or ...........


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> First?
> 
> *Thank you for the update, John the Genius!!!!*
> 
> I sure as heck hope we don't need to close another thread to get more info....
> 
> 
> 
> *There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
> Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
> 7th Annual Jellyroll Meet at Jellyrolls on the Boardwalk on Thursday 12/10 @ 8pm. Cost: $10 cover, plus your food and drink.
> Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
> Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Tonga Toast Breakfast at Kona Café/Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 9am. Cost: Price of food and drink.
> Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.
> 
> These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.
> 
> If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
> *
> Hope that helps!!*



Thanks Todd, For this list of events.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> There is a rule floating around that says "never miss another Flower and Garden Show again".



I am thinking about a possible spring trip, However, We are busy during April and May, so It may not be possible to schedule it in during the Value season.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> or DAP or F&W or MNSSHP or ...........



I already have my Flight for DAP, so I will use it for a future trip.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Thanks Todd, For this list of events.



You are welcome. As things get updated/added I will update the list, and keep the link in my siggie until after DAP.


----------



## sshaw10060

So many events so little time. Anyone planning on MVMCP on Thursday? It is the only night we can attend and it is my favorite hard ticket event.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> So many events so little time. Anyone planning on MVMCP on Thursday? It is the only night we can attend and it is my favorite hard ticket event.



Planning on Sunday, although I have not gotten tickets yet.


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> There is a rule floating around that says "never miss another Flower and Garden Show again".


 

Good rule, Anne - smart person who taught you that!


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> John is a open a can kind of guy.
> He eats it out of the can as well.
> Talk about lazy! EWWWW!!!
> 
> I however make my chilli from scratch!



My DH turns into a pirate when it comes to ice cream.  He'll be over in the kitchen being really quiet.  I will later find claw marks in the ice cream carton.


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Good rule, Anne - smart person who taught you that!



I take direction well, especially from Celebrities.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I take direction well, especially from Celebrities.



But you should idolize Famous people.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> But you should idolize Famous people.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


>



Rise my child. You may kiss the ring.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> But you should idolize Famous people.


 

Back off, Tiara Boy - she was praising ME!  


Continue, Anne...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Rise my child. You may kiss the ring.





tiggerbell said:


> Back off, Tiara Boy - she was praising ME!
> 
> 
> Continue, Anne...





I talking a Celebrity and the FAMOUS one


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Back off, Tiara Boy - she was praising ME!
> 
> 
> Continue, Anne...



I thought your internets were out until you moved sassy pants.


----------



## firsttimemom

I need a new desktop computer. Mine's a dinosaur which will be scrubbed and then will replace DH's desktop which is the equivalent of fossil fuel at this point (I think it's still running win 98). 

Problem is, everytime I configure something on Dell's website, I get seduced into a better graphics card or faster processor. And then I made the huge mistake of wandering into the Apple Store. So now I'm torn btwn the mac and a PC. WAY too many decisions!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I talking a Celebrity and the FAMOUS one



Please note which one of us has a definite article in front of our name....just sayin'.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Planning on Sunday, although I have not gotten tickets yet.



ditto!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I thought your internets were out until you moved sassy pants.


 

Long, slightly illegal, story..


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Please note which one of us has a definite article in front of our name....just sayin'.



I'm afraid of those eyes that are watching me.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Long, slightly illegal, story..



Are you printing your own internets?!?! Counterfeiter!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Please note which one of us has a definite article in front of our name....just sayin'.


 

Please note which one of us has an *EGO* the size of Cleveland.... just sayin'.


----------



## LMO429

sshaw10060 said:


> So many events so little time. Anyone planning on MVMCP on Thursday? It is the only night we can attend and it is my favorite hard ticket event.



I am going thursday and sunday to MVMCP.

the more chances I get to just stare at the castle with the holiday lights the better!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Please note which one of us has an *EGO* the size of Cleveland.... just sayin'.



Cleveland Rocks!! (It's more like the size of the Atlanta Airport)


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Long, slightly illegal, story..



What's the count down for the big move?


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Cleveland Rocks!! (It's more like the size of the Atlanta Airport)


 

I also like Cleveland.  And you!


----------



## kathrna

firsttimemom said:


> I need a new desktop computer. Mine's a dinosaur which will be scrubbed and then will replace DH's desktop which is the equivalent of fossil fuel at this point (I think it's still running win 98).
> 
> Problem is, everytime I configure something on Dell's website, I get seduced into a better graphics card or faster processor. And then I made the huge mistake of wandering into the Apple Store. So now I'm torn btwn the mac and a PC. WAY too many decisions!



My vote is MAC.  It takes a bit of getting used to, but I'd never go back.  My only problem is I can't figure out how to get the squiggle over the "n".


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> What's the count down for the big move?


 
Saturday morning the moving truck comes.   (And I'm on the DIS and watching DWTS!)


----------



## kathrna

OK, play nice.  I'm hittin' the hay.  Nighty nite!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> My vote is MAC.  It takes a bit of getting used to, but I'd never go back.  My only problem is I can't figure out how to get the squiggle over the "n".



Try this:



> The tilde symbol (~)key is not endemic to the MAC keyboard. To type in this symbol simply use this combination:
> 
> *Alt + n*


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Saturday morning the moving truck comes.   (And I'm on the DIS and watching DWTS!)



Priorities

Now to be unhonest - I would be 95% packed by now - why because I can get just a little compulsive.  For our last move, I had everything packed, labeled and organized long before the moving van came.

I make a trip notebook for every trip.  I have an 85 item packing list for my upcoming trip this weekend - it is only 5 days.


----------



## kathrna

Just noticing, the MickeyPath tickers are down again??!!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> OK, play nice.  I'm hittin' the hay.  Nighty nite!



Good night Kathy.

We are helping Todd get his work done.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> OK, play nice.  I'm hittin' the hay.  Nighty nite!



Aren't you being hypocritical? Tellin' us to play nice and then beating up on some poor defenseless hay. The nerve of some folks.


----------



## kathrna

ñ  look!  Now YOU'RE a genious.  You've been working on this since the other night, haven't you??!!


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> Priorities
> 
> Now to be unhonest - I would be 95% packed by now - why because I can get just a little compulsive. For our last move, I had everything packed, labeled and organized long before the moving van came.
> 
> I make a trip notebook for every trip. I have an 85 item packing list for my upcoming trip this weekend - it is only 5 days.


 

When it's a Disney trip, I'm all spreadsheets and outfit lists... anything else, I'm more the throw it in boxes and figure it out later kind of gal!


----------



## AnneR

> The tilde symbol (~)key is not endemic to the MAC keyboard. To type in this symbol simply use this combination:
> 
> Alt + n



they don't call you FAMOUS for nothing.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Just noticing, the MickeyPath tickers are down again??!!



I see them.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> ñ  look!  Now YOU'RE a genious.  You've been working on this since the other night, haven't you??!!



They don't call me Famous based on my looks.


----------



## kathrna

You know Jaime, everytime I get on my motorcycle the quote from your siggy comes to mind.  I am reminded to "sit big" and I think of Bawb.


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> When it's a Disney trip, I'm all spreadsheets and outfit lists... anything else, I'm more the throw it in boxes and figure it out later kind of gal!



Lists are how I control my life - they keep me sane or at least as close to that state of mind as possible.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> They don't call me Famous based on my looks.


 
Amen.


----------



## tiggerbell

kathrna said:


> You know Jaime, everytime I get on my motorcycle the quote from your siggy comes to mind. I am reminded to "sit big" and I think of Bawb.


 

I do a lot of sitting big in Disney - my own little personal homage to Bob.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> I see them.



Weird.  'cause in Jaime's I see the "pardon our appearance" schpeel.  And I don't see the tops of yours at all (that's all I ever see of yours).


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Amen.



And I don't need the cheesey copy repair man music either.


----------



## sshaw10060

firsttimemom said:


> I need a new desktop computer. Mine's a dinosaur which will be scrubbed and then will replace DH's desktop which is the equivalent of fossil fuel at this point (I think it's still running win 98).
> 
> Problem is, everytime I configure something on Dell's website, I get seduced into a better graphics card or faster processor. And then I made the huge mistake of wandering into the Apple Store. So now I'm torn btwn the mac and a PC. WAY too many decisions!



If you just want to surf the net a Dell is the cheapest way to go. If you want a real computer then get a Mac.


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> Lists are how I control my life - they keep me sane or at least as close to that state of mind as possible.


 

I do a lot of lists, too.  Or I forget to do things.  Right now, my main list says I don't own a rake, a snow shovel, or a ladder.  The question is: am I going to need to change a lightbulb on a 9' ceiling before it snows? (Cuz I don't give a fig about raking leaves!)


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Weird.  'cause in Jaime's I see the "pardon our appearance" schpeel.  And I don't see the tops of yours at all (that's all I ever see of yours).



Hmmm. I see the "Pardon Our Appearance" with Construction Mickey, too. But I see my Name Tag style ones....


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> And I don't need the cheesey copy repair man music either.


 
Now, now, DIS Fiance... leave my DIS Hubby alone!


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> My vote is MAC.  It takes a bit of getting used to, but I'd never go back.  My only problem is I can't figure out how to get the squiggle over the "n".



If you go to your System Preferences under the Apple Menu: then Languages & Text: Input Sources: Put a Check Mark in Keyboard & Character Viewer.

This will put a icon on the Menu Bar in the Upper Right Corner of the Screen.  Click on this Icon and Click on Keyboard Viewer, then select the Option Key and then you can see all the Special Characters for adding accent marks.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I do a lot of lists, too.  Or I forget to do things.  Right now, my main list says I don't own a rake, a snow shovel, or a ladder.  The question is: am I going to need to change a lightbulb on a 9' ceiling before it snows? (Cuz I don't give a fig about raking leaves!)



You could always find yourself a nice yard boy.


----------



## tiggerbell

kathrna said:


> Weird. 'cause in Jaime's I see the "pardon our appearance" schpeel. And I don't see the tops of yours at all (that's all I ever see of yours).


 
Yes, it looks like the name tag ones are back, but my banner disappeared again.


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> I do a lot of lists, too.  Or I forget to do things.  Right now, my main list says I don't own a rake, a snow shovel, or a ladder.  The question is: am I going to need to change a lightbulb on a 9' ceiling before it snows? (Cuz I don't give a fig about raking leaves!)



Let's see...

Bought a leaf blower for DH -still in the box
Bought a snow blower for DH - had to send to repairman after first winter because gas was left in the tank - again never been used.

It looks like I will need to master operating these machines.

I vote for the ladder.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> If you go to your System Preferences under the Apple Menu: then Languages & Text: Input Sources: Put a Check Mark in Keyboard & Character Viewer.
> 
> This will put a icon on the Menu Bar in the Upper Right Corner of the Screen.  Click on this Icon and Click on Keyboard Viewer, then select the Option Key and then you can see all the Special Characters for adding accent marks.



New title for Tracey!  Superwoman.


----------



## jeanigor

*Ahem. I need to ask a point of contention from our European friends who still have monarchs as Head of State:*



tiggerbell said:


> Now, now, DIS Fiance... leave my DIS Hubby alone!



Is how you would speak to your Queen Regent?????


----------



## kathrna

Scott, you're not gonna yell at us or anything at DAP are you?  I don't wanna be cryin' on vacation.

Thanks, Tracey!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> You could always find yourself a nice yard boy.



I sense a volunteer


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Bought a leaf blower for DH -still in the box
> Bought a snow blower for DH - had to send to repairman after first winter because gas was left in the tank - again never been used.
> 
> It looks like I will need to master operating these machines.
> 
> I vote for the ladder.



I consider my snowblower a close personal friend. The leaf blower, well, I hate leaves and my riding lawn mower is like my own personal thrown.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> I consider my snowblower a close personal friend. The leaf blower, well, I hate leaves and my riding lawn mower is like my own personal thrown.



Do riding lawnmowers have roll bars?  I'm afraid of tipping one over.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Scott, you're not gonna yell at us or anything at DAP are you?  I don't wanna be cryin' on vacation.



If he does, we can sick Mindy on him!!!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I consider my snowblower a close personal friend. The leaf blower, well, I hate leaves and my riding lawn mower is like my own personal thrown.



Well if these gadgets didn't have that nasty pull cords to start, they would be my bestest friends.

The pull cord kills my elbow.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> New title for Tracey!  Superwoman.



I have been a loyal Mac user for 20+ years. (not dating myself or anything )


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Do riding lawnmowers have roll bars?  I'm afraid of tipping one over.



If you must but I think your bike is better for going fast, lawnmowers are for suntanning.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I have been a loyal Mac user for 20+ years. *(not dating myself or anything )*



That sounds like another Don trick.....


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Well if these gadgets didn't have that nasty pull cords to start, they would be my bestest friends.
> 
> The pull cord kills my elbow.



I have the electric ones.  The one's with gas are too heavy for me.  Plus I can't get them to start.  I do well to get the lawnmower started.  But I have been getting my DS to do that chore for me.  Now if someone would come clean out my gutters before winter, I'd be in like flynn.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> I have the electric ones.  The one's with gas are too heavy for me.  Plus I can't get them to start.  I do well to get the lawnmower started.  But I have been getting my DS to do that chore for me.  Now if someone would come clean out my gutters before winter, I'd be in like flynn.



I bought myself my own trimmer because the gas powered one was too heavy - and the balance was off - it was too long, making it even heavier.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> If you just want to surf the net a Dell is the cheapest way to go. If you want a real computer then get a Mac.



well (hanging head) there is a lot of web surfing lately... The most intensive task is photoshop. I can get an i5 processor on a dell for about $100 less than the cheapest imac that is only a core 2 duo. But then again, I have no idea what that means in terms of speed differences.


----------



## sshaw10060

kathrna said:


> Scott, you're not gonna yell at us or anything at DAP are you?  I don't wanna be cryin' on vacation.



Don't worry Kathy. At the happiest place on earth the only tears are tears of joy.  Most people think I am a really nice guy. The students love me. It is just that while working in the hospital I hold people to a high standard and it is my job to push people. Some peoples response to adversity is to burst into tears.

I promise lots of laughing and no crying.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> If he does, we can sick Mindy on him!!!



I am not afraid of her.


----------



## sshaw10060

OK, Mindy terrifies me.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I am not afraid of her.



them's fightin words


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Don't worry Kathy. At the happiest place on earth the only tears are tears of joy.  Most people think I am a really nice guy. The students love me. It is just that while working in the hospital I hold people to a high standard and it is my job to push people. Some peoples response to adversity is to burst into tears.
> 
> I promise lots of laughing and no crying.



OK, just checking.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> them's fightin words



Anne, can I hide behind you?


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I am not afraid of her.



What a brave boy!!!!!



She doesn't have Ursula as an avatar/role model because of her ability to apply eye shadow and lipstick.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> What a brave boy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have Ursula as an avatar/role model because of her ability to apply eye shadow and lipstick.



Are you saying she can't do that well?


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> What a brave boy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have Ursula as an avatar/role model because of her ability to apply eye shadow and lipstick.



I thought it was the 8 tentacles.


----------



## WebmasterMike

sshaw10060 said:


> I consider my snowblower a close personal friend. The leaf blower, well, I hate leaves and my riding lawn mower is like my own personal thrown.


What is a snowblower?


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Anne, can I hide behind you?



I do believe the FAMOUS shall lead -


----------



## firsttimemom

tlcoke said:


> I have been a loyal Mac user for 20+ years. (not dating myself or anything )



I had one in grad school- an LC, I think? Definately a good 20+ yrs ago. It was almost twice the price of what I'm looking at now LOL!


----------



## kathrna

k5jmh said:


> What is a snowblower?



So says the guy from TX


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I do believe the FAMOUS shall lead -



I know where not to fight. Once you're dead, it becomes INFAMOUS.....I'm happy with Famous for now, thanks.


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> What is a snowblower?



Smart donkey!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I know where not to fight. Once you're dead, it becomes INFAMOUS.....I'm happy with Famous for now, thanks.



How's work coming?  You ready for help with the coloring?  Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## sshaw10060

k5jmh said:


> What is a snowblower?



It's the $1000 piece of equipment I had to buy when I moved from Dallas to New England. Unlike in TX, the world doesn't stop here for a light dusting of snow.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> How's work coming?  You ready for help with the coloring?  Purple is my favorite color.



Yeah, I WAS going to bed until I remembered that you had coloring to do.  I like pink.


----------



## kathrna

I could color pretty flowers in front of your big buildings with neat roofs.  I could even draw Tiara Todd up ON the roof if you'd like.  It's your picture.


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> Scott, you're not gonna yell at us or anything at DAP are you?  I don't wanna be cryin' on vacation.



No worries Kathy. He's not the tyrant he makes himself out to be. 



sshaw10060 said:


> It's the $1000 piece of equipment I had to buy when I moved from Dallas to New England. Unlike in TX, the world doesn't stop here for a light dusting of snow.



It's the same way in Albuquerque.


----------



## sshaw10060

kathrna said:


> I could color pretty flowers in front of your big buildings with neat roofs.  I could even draw Tiara Todd up ON the roof if you'd like.  It's your picture.



Maybe this year I will put an outline of Tiara Todd in Christmas lights on my roof.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> That sounds like another Don trick.....



I am Xerox Level II Certified for Igen3 Digital Color Printer Repairs, too.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> How's work coming?  You ready for help with the coloring?  Purple is my favorite color.



I'm drawing in cyan right now. The tablet color is black, so purple is hard to see.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I'm drawing in cyan right now. The tablet color is black, so purple is hard to see.



The "right" purple makes a wonderful contrast for black


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> I am Xerox Level II Certified for Igen3 Digital Color Printer Repairs, too.



makes my credentials seem petty.


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> Good rule, Anne - smart person who taught you that!



Hi Jamie, how's my sister wife tonight?


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am Xerox Level II Certified for Igen3 Digital Color Printer Repairs, too.



Is that you Don


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Maybe this year I will put an outline of Tiara Todd in Christmas lights on my roof.



YAY!  I think that I'd _almost_ come up there to see it if you did.  It would be entertaining.  But then there'd be a snowstorm and I'd get stuck up there.  We had a heck of a snow storm the night before the Army/Navy game a few years ago from RI.  We ended up limping to the train to get down it Philly.  Dumb snow in the northeast!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> YAY!  I think that I'd _almost_ come up there to see it if you did.  It would be entertaining.  But then there'd be a snowstorm and I'd get stuck up there.  We had a heck of a snow storm the night before the Army/Navy game a few years ago from RI.  We ended up limping to the train to get down it Philly.  Dumb snow in the northeast!



Kathy we voted - no snow, ice or temperatures below 0 this year


----------



## tlcoke

tlcoke said:


> I am Xerox Level II Certified for Igen3 Digital Color Printer Repairs, too.





sshaw10060 said:


> makes my credentials seem petty.



Sounds more impressive than it is.  It just means I can do specific repairs on our printer that on most copiers would require a Service Call.


----------



## kathrna

Hey can someone please explain the Dis husbands and wives thing to me.  How did you all get started on this?  I would like story before bed.


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> I need a new desktop computer. Mine's a dinosaur which will be scrubbed and then will replace DH's desktop which is the equivalent of fossil fuel at this point (I think it's still running win 98).
> 
> Problem is, everytime I configure something on Dell's website, I get seduced into a better graphics card or faster processor. And then I made the huge mistake of wandering into the Apple Store. So now I'm torn btwn the mac and a PC. WAY too many decisions!




I think I want a mac next time.
When I went to the Apple store to buy my iphone, I had to keep telling myself don't look.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Kathy we voted - no snow, ice or temperatures below 0 this year



Oh, OK.  I missed the vote.  I hope that you didn't do away with November though.  I was kind of looking forward to going home to see my family in rainy, cold no. CA


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Sounds more impressive than it is.  It just means I can do specific repairs on our printer that on most copiers would require a Service Call.



I'm still impressed - our copies sees me press the start button and immediately jams.


I have staff who rush to take the copying job from me because they don't want to deal with the copier aftermath.


----------



## sshaw10060

kathrna said:


> YAY!  I think that I'd _almost_ come up there to see it if you did.  It would be entertaining.  But then there'd be a snowstorm and I'd get stuck up there.  We had a heck of a snow storm the night before the Army/Navy game a few years ago from RI.  We ended up limping to the train to get down it Philly.  Dumb snow in the northeast!



Go Army Beat Navy! I am the disappointment in the family. First man child if 5 generations not to go to West Point.


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> Please note which one of us has an *EGO* the size of Cleveland.... just sayin'.



Noted!!!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Oh, OK.  I missed the vote.  I hope that you didn't do away with November though.  I was kind of looking forward to going home to see my family in rainy, cold no. CA



We couldn't reach consensus on November so we tabled that action item.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> I'm still impressed - our copies sees me press the start button and immediately jams.
> 
> 
> I have staff who rush to take the copying job from me because they don't want to deal with the copier aftermath.



I am the guy who just quietly walks away when the copier breaks and pretends nothing has happened.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> I could color pretty flowers in front of your big buildings with neat roofs.  I could even draw Tiara Todd up ON the roof if you'd like.  It's your picture.



Hmmmm....Tiara Todd on the roof of a federal prison......


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Hmmmm....Tiara Todd on the roof of a federal prison......



character Todd character


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I am Xerox Level II Certified for Igen3 Digital Color Printer Repairs, too.



I used to work at the Knowledge Vortex presented by Xerox. Maybe we could discuss Electronic Reusable Paper or Docustamps over tea sometime.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> OK, play nice.  I'm hittin' the hay.  Nighty nite!




night sweet dreams!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I'm still impressed - our copies sees me press the start button and immediately jams.
> 
> 
> I have staff who rush to take the copying job from me because they don't want to deal with the copier aftermath.





sshaw10060 said:


> I am the guy who just quietly walks away when the copier breaks and pretends nothing has happened.



I am the one people come to when the printer or copier Jams or prints things they shouldn't


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I am the guy who just quietly walks away when the copier breaks and pretends nothing has happened.



Scott you make the interns cry - I jam the copier.  I have been caught too many times telling machines off.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> The "right" purple makes a wonderful contrast for black


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Priorities
> 
> Now to be unhonest - I would be 95% packed by now - why because I can get just a little compulsive.  For our last move, I had everything packed, labeled and organized long before the moving van came.
> 
> I make a trip notebook for every trip.  I have an 85 item packing list for my upcoming trip this weekend - it is only 5 days.



My list for the family is 124 items.
So says the pack a go app for WDW states.
Good luck with that, not!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I am the guy who just quietly walks away when the copier breaks and pretends nothing has happened.



You ought to have your knuckles slapped with a ruler young man.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Go Army Beat Navy! I am the disappointment in the family. First man child if 5 generations not to go to West Point.



Well at least you're for the right team, not that they win very often.  I imagine it's like being a Miami Dolphins fan:  always disappointed.  But I put up my Black Knight each year and the boys have the donkeys by their side and we watch from the comfort of the living room.  Seriously, I have NEVER been so cold as that year.  Being outside in that "it's too cold to even snow" weather!  OMG!  I was filling up on the butterscotch shnapps.  

Wow, first in five generations!  YIKES!  I can't imagine how that conversation went down.  One of my DH's classmates is a vet.  He works in Egypt now.  

*GO ARMY BEAT NAVY!*


----------



## tiggerbell

katscradle said:


> Hi Jamie, how's my sister wife tonight?


 

I'm good, Kat.  You taking care of my hubby up there?


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I used to work at the Knowledge Vortex presented by Xerox. Maybe we could discuss Electronic Reusable Paper or Docustamps over tea sometime.



Sure we can meet up and talk shop.  My Specialty is Full Color Digital Printing.  We can print on fun materials, such as magnets and other specialty materials.


----------



## AnneR

We started the night with 40 pages to go, we are now down to 29.  Ya'll know how to make me happy.  A new thread before my trip.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> I used to work at the Knowledge Vortex



that sounds like a dangerous place to work!


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> We started the night with 40 pages to go, we are now down to 29.  Ya'll know how to make me happy.  A new thread before my trip.



Don't worry Anne, we would never disappoint you.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> *GO ARMY BEAT NAVY!*


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Don't worry Anne, we would never disappoint you.



But you could probably make me cry


----------



## tlcoke

I am going to say Goodnight.  I have to get up early tomorrow and go back to work - painful first day after a long vacation.  

Have to do it to earn some money to pay for DAP.


----------



## firsttimemom

Well guys, I need to get some shut eye- need to be in top form to put this thread to rest tomorrow. 

Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## sshaw10060

kathrna said:


> Well at least you're for the right team, not that they win very often.  I imagine it's like being a Miami Dolphins fan:  always disappointed.  But I put up my Black Knight each year and the boys have the donkeys by their side and we watch from the comfort of the living room.  Seriously, I have NEVER been so cold as that year.  Being outside in that "it's too cold to even snow" weather!  OMG!  I was filling up on the butterscotch shnapps.
> 
> Wow, first in five generations!  YIKES!  I can't imagine how that conversation went down.  One of my DH's classmates is a vet.  He works in Egypt now.
> 
> *GO ARMY BEAT NAVY!*



One of my residents is an army vet. He has been promised a posting in San Antonio when he is done. The army just finished building a state-of-the-are veterinary hospital there.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am going to say Goodnight.  I have to get up early tomorrow and go back to work - painful first day after a long vacation.
> 
> Have to do it to earn some money to pay for DAP.





firsttimemom said:


> Well guys, I need to get some shut eye- need to be in top form to put this thread to rest tomorrow.
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone!



Night ladies - I am not far behind you.  Just need to make sure that Todd gets his work done


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


>


----------



## sshaw10060

I need to head out too. See all of you tomorrow.


----------



## AnneR

It's probably a good thing that I haven't a clue how to post a picture...


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


>





There are midshipmen helping out at DD's middle school. If they can get her through pre algebra I'll be a Navy fan for life!


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> I am going to say Goodnight.  I have to get up early tomorrow and go back to work - painful first day after a long vacation.
> 
> Have to do it to earn some money to pay for DAP.





firsttimemom said:


> Well guys, I need to get some shut eye- need to be in top form to put this thread to rest tomorrow.
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone!



Night ladies!  Have a pleasant day tomorrow, Tracey.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> I need to head out too. See all of you tomorrow.



Night Scott


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> I have the electric ones.  The one's with gas are too heavy for me.  Plus I can't get them to start.  I do well to get the lawnmower started.  But I have been getting my DS to do that chore for me.  Now if someone would come clean out my gutters before winter, I'd be in like flynn.




If you find someone send him my way.


----------



## kathrna

firsttimemom said:


> There are midshipmen helping out at DD's middle school. If they can get her through pre algebra I'll be a Navy fan for life!



My cadet got me through Algebra II.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> I am not afraid of her.



You should be quivering in you boots!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> One of my residents is an army vet. He has been promised a posting in San Antonio when he is done. The army just finished building a state-of-the-are veterinary hospital there.



So is he an army vet vet?


----------



## AnneR

Just checked the weather for the weekend in Orlando - looks like I am going to be very happy.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> OK, Mindy terrifies me.



She should!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> It's probably a good thing that I haven't a clue how to post a picture...



put *img* inside of [ ] before the pic url address and */img* inside of [ ] after.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Just checked the weather for the weekend in Orlando - looks like I am going to be very happy.



YAY!  Grey skies are gonna clear up, put on a happy face!  

Good news after all the not so good news you had last week.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> put *img* inside of [ ] before the pic url address and */img* inside of [ ] after.



NO!  No tutoring for the Maryland people!  Scott went to bed.  I'll be outnumbered!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> put *img* inside of [ ] before the pic url address and */img* inside of [ ] after.



uh huh


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> YAY!  Grey skies are gonna clear up, put on a happy face!
> 
> Good news after all the not so good news you had last week.



Rest easy -

1 - I pay no attention to football

2 - I come from a family of Naval Academy graduates.  But my side is the black sheep - 4 kids no midshipman.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> How's work coming?  You ready for help with the coloring?  Purple is my favorite color.




Cool purple is one of my favs. the other fav. is orange!


----------



## LMO429

kathrna said:


> Night Scott



i like your tickers   what kind are they?


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> NO!  No tutoring for the Maryland people!  Scott went to bed.  I'll be outnumbered!



My daddy and my uncles and my grand-daddy and his brothers were all navy. Like Scott I am first generation civilian. Durned diabetes.


----------



## kathrna

LMO429 said:


> i like your tickers   what kind are they?



Thanks, Lauren.  They are enchanted tickers.  wdwenchanted.com
I saw them over on the budget board.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> My daddy and my uncles and my grand-daddy and his brothers were all navy. Like Scott I am first generation civilian. Durned diabetes.



You'd be a squid if you could?  I like coloring with crayons better.


----------



## kathrna

My DH went b/c it was free.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Go Army Beat Navy! I am the disappointment in the family. First man child if 5 generations not to go to West Point.




Wow! That is quite the record!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> You'd be a squid if you could?  I like coloring with crayons better.



Yes, ma'am.


----------



## kathrna

OK, well I'll give it to you b/c it's a family tradition.  And b/c you seem to be a nice guy.


----------



## AnneR

Okay for real - I need to shut my eyes.

Thanks for keeping me company tonight.

Todd - I hope we didn't encourage you to get too creative with your work tonight.

See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Okay for real - I need to shut my eyes.
> 
> Thanks for keeping me company tonight.
> 
> Todd - I hope we didn't encourage you to get too creative with your work tonight.
> 
> See ya'll tomorrow.



Night Anne!


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> I'm good, Kat.  You taking care of my hubby up there?



I am trying!
He doesn't make it easy! 

He's reading your trip report right now.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Okay for real - I need to shut my eyes.
> 
> Thanks for keeping me company tonight.
> 
> Todd - I hope we didn't encourage you to get too creative with your work tonight.
> 
> See ya'll tomorrow.



This is part of what I do all day. Its exciting.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> This is part of what I do all day. Its exciting.



Could you help me out and draw stick figure Todd on the roof, please?!  I don't have fun software on this computer.


----------



## jeanigor

I'm headed to bed too. Have a good night and see you all in the morning!!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I am going to say Goodnight.  I have to get up early tomorrow and go back to work - painful first day after a long vacation.
> 
> Have to do it to earn some money to pay for DAP.



Night Tracey, sweet dreams!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hello


----------



## spaddy

Great photo Todd. I was an Autocad expert in a previous lifetime. I miss it sometimes.


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> Well guys, I need to get some shut eye- need to be in top form to put this thread to rest tomorrow.
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone!



Night and sweet dreams right back at you!


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> This is part of what I do all day. Its exciting.



OOH Pretty! 

Hope everyone is well. I am recovering from my accident this weekend. Long story short I hit the shoulder went through the median and blew 2 tires. Kids and I are OK. I am sore today but the car is fixed. Work is keeping me way too busy so I have not been posting much. I won't be in chat because I will be at the Miley Cyrus concert. Hallie is so excited. Her first concert!


----------



## kathrna

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hello



Hey, Luis Enrique!  I think everyone is headed off to bed.  Including me.  Have a good night.  I just wanted to say hi.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Could you help me out and draw stick figure Todd on the roof, please?!  I don't have fun software on this computer.



And the reason why I use fancy software:

This is my free hand.





Edited to add: NOT TO SCALE. I would be about 6" tall.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> My daddy and my uncles and my grand-daddy and his brothers were all navy. Like Scott I am first generation civilian. Durned diabetes.



Your not just a civilian to us.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

kathrna said:


> Hey, Luis Enrique!  I think everyone is headed off to bed.  Including me.  Have a good night.  I just wanted to say hi.


I just noticed that. xD


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hello



Hi, Luis Enrique.
Good night, Luis Enrique.

It past my bedtime.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> This is part of what I do all day. Its exciting.



Hey that looks familiar!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

I'd better go to bed also, good night everyone


----------



## katscradle

halliesmommy01 said:


> OOH Pretty!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I am recovering from my accident this weekend. Long story short I hit the shoulder went through the median and blew 2 tires. Kids and I are OK. I am sore today but the car is fixed. Work is keeping me way too busy so I have not been posting much. I won't be in chat because I will be at the Miley Cyrus concert. Hallie is so excited. Her first concert!



Wow I am glad you and the children are ok.


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> NO!  No tutoring for the Maryland people!  Scott went to bed.  I'll be outnumbered!



Are you sleep posting Kathy? You were suppose to be in bed hours ago. 



jeanigor said:


> And the reason why I use fancy software:
> 
> This is my free hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: NOT TO SCALE. I would be about 6" tall.



Tiara Stick Devil with assorted size eggs on a roof. 

Night all!


----------



## halliesmommy01

katscradle said:


> Wow I am glad you and the children are ok.



Thanks Katherine. We were pretty shaken up. I am off to bed.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## AnneR

halliesmommy01 said:


> OOH Pretty!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I am recovering from my accident this weekend. Long story short I hit the shoulder went through the median and blew 2 tires. Kids and I are OK. I am sore today but the car is fixed. Work is keeping me way too busy so I have not been posting much. I won't be in chat because I will be at the Miley Cyrus concert. Hallie is so excited. Her first concert!



Becky -

How scary, I am glad that you and the kids are okay.


----------



## AnneR

Good morning all - I woke up extra early this morning to the sound of rain

I have another good day scheduled - only one meeting in the book.  I don't have high hopes though, yesterday ended up with two unplanned meetings and a conference call for the software that I am a tester for.  My goal tonight is to do all the laundry needed for our trip.  Having older children has its pluses and minuses - the plus is that they are more independent with things like packing and choosing clothes, the minuses is that they wait until the last minute to do things like laundry.  I want to get most of our packing done on Wednesday night as we have activities on Thursday.  I think I am rambling.

I leave for Disney on Friday

Have a good day everyone.  See ya on the boards.


----------



## AnneR

page 225


Looking forward to seeing 250 before I leave for vacation.


----------



## Renysmom

uuggg it's raining here as well.  Where did this come from?? I didn't know we were expecting rain but weather guy says rain till tomorrow morning. 

Oh well all is fine, I just have 1 1/2 days of work left till a nice long vacation. 

So how 'bout those Redskins??? Yikes they are terrible and I blame Dan Snyder for all of it.  He has ruined the Redskins.  I have though, been a fan since childhood and my allegiance remains with them but darn it hurts.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day, stay safe and I will check in from work I am sure.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Morning all - hope all have a great Tuesday.  I'm just counting down til the weekend...


----------



## firsttimemom

Renysmom said:


> So how 'bout those Redskins??? Yikes they are terrible and I blame Dan Snyder for all of it.  He has ruined the Redskins.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Morning folks.  I am off to a conference today!  Getting closer to DAP!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Looking at the tickers, 43 days doesn't seem very long....but 1 month, 1 week and 5 days sounds so much better!!


----------



## Annette_VA

Mike, I  that castle picture!!


----------



## AnneR

Mike - loving the pictures, really keeps the excitment level up


----------



## jeanigor

Sounds like the ADR system has crashed.

Anybody surprised?


Yeah. Didn't think so.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all. Thankfully we were able to make ADRs for our Jan trip last week. I have a day full of meetings. Good news is that the chance of crying is low on my team today.  If anyone cries it might be me.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all. Thankfully we were able to make ADRs for our Jan trip last week. I have a day full of meetings. Good news is that the chance of crying is low on my team today.  If anyone cries it might be me.



Need a little help with that, Scottie?


----------



## ADP

Morning DAPers!  
Mike....Thanks for those pictures...Most excellent!  

Tough night for the Redskins Liz.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> And the reason why I use fancy software:
> 
> This is my free hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: NOT TO SCALE. I would be about 6" tall.



I LOVE it!  It's perfect!!


----------



## Renysmom

firsttimemom said:


>



OMG I love that.. I will be sharing it Liz.. THANKS



jeanigor said:


> Looking at the tickers, 43 days doesn't seem very long....but 1 month, 1 week and 5 days sounds so much better!!



I vote for the 1 month, 1 week, 5 day scenario!!



jeanigor said:


> Sounds like the ADR system has crashed.
> 
> Anybody surprised?
> 
> 
> Yeah. Didn't think so.



Nope not at all LOL


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all.  Early morning here.  Madi had to be at school at 7:15.  She is taking part in a heart study that her school is doing.  She's excited because they are paying her $20.  Hmmm, I wonder if she'll give me gas money  

Going to measure the new house for curtains today.  I figure I need at least bedroom curtains.  I would hate for the neighbors to not like me right off the bat.


----------



## Madi100

k5jmh said:


> Morning folks.  I am off to a conference today!  Getting closer to DAP!!!




Mike, I LOVE this castle picture.  That would be the great front of a Christmas card and it would look great in my scrapbook.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Early morning here.  Madi had to be at school at 7:15.  She is taking part in a heart study that her school is doing.  She's excited because they are paying her $20.  Hmmm, I wonder if she'll give me gas money
> 
> Going to measure the new house for curtains today.  I figure I need at least bedroom curtains.  I would hate for the neighbors to not like me right off the bat.



Wouldn't that be a good way of earning gas money?


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Good morning all - I woke up extra early this morning to the sound of rain
> 
> I leave for Disney on Friday
> 
> Have a good day everyone.  See ya on the boards.



I think waking to the sound of rain to great-- as long as I don't have to do anything ie: get out of bed.  I do not like it on school days or when I'm at Disney.  Rain at Disney is sad.    But at least it's not a cold rain.  

Your countdown continues.  How exciting!!


----------



## ADP

Almost forgot to mention.  

*Today is the day you can book ADRs 180 days out!!!  Plus park hours are out through April!  GO..GO..GO..GO..GO...!!!!!  *


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Sounds like the ADR system has crashed.
> 
> Anybody surprised?
> 
> 
> Yeah. Didn't think so.



And when you try to call the dining line you get that annoying recording telling you all circuits are busy.  Haven't heard that in years.  So not only have we crashed the online system but we have also crashed the Lake Buena Vista phone system.


----------



## jeanigor

In my quest for a good rental rate, I tried Priceline. I also used them when pricing a rental for the podcast cruise. For May, they recommended $21-$24 per day to have my bid accepted. Yesterday, they recommended $39-$41 per day. I can go directly to the rental agency's sites and get a better deal--but not by much....


----------



## Renysmom

tickledtink33 said:


> And when you try to call the dining line you get that annoying recording telling you all circuits are busy.  Haven't heard that in years.  So not only have we crashed the online system but we have also crashed the Lake Buena Vista phone system.


----------



## LMO429

WOW in 6 weeks I leave for wdw/dap 

going to go workout now so I can eat everything in sight when I am at wdw


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> WOW in 6 weeks I leave for wdw/dap
> 
> going to go workout now so I can eat everything in sight when I am at wdw



We leave 6 weeks from today as well!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Morning Everyone!

I see I missed alot last night.  Oh, well, DH hasn't been traveling much lately, so it's difficult for me to get on the computer at night.  

Liz - LOVE the picture!  Although, truth be told, the Eagles aren't exactly having a stellar year themselves.  Neither are my Cowboys 

Not much going on here today - I let the boys sleep in, DS5 was up for about 2 hours during the night, so we skipped the bus this morning and drove them in.  The boys have a Halloween party for Scouts tonight, so I need to run out and pick up a few things.  I need to finish my trip report, and start getting my pics ordered too.  Other than that, pretty typical day of cleaning and laundry.  

Have a great day!


----------



## Madi100

Holy Cow!  It's foggy here this morning.  I couldn't tell what color the traffic light was to get off the highway.  And, when I turned, I almost was taken out by a couple cars.  VERY hard to see.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Holy Cow!  It's foggy here this morning.  I couldn't tell what color the traffic light was to get off the highway.  And, when I turned, I almost was taken out by a couple cars.  VERY hard to see.



Awful scary. Glad you are safe at home.


----------



## BilltM

jeanigor said:


> In my quest for a good rental rate, I tried Priceline. I also used them when pricing a rental for the podcast cruise. For May, they recommended $21-$24 per day to have my bid accepted. Yesterday, they recommended $39-$41 per day. I can go directly to the rental agency's sites and get a better deal--but not by much....



When I checked yesterday Priceline said $25/per day would be a great price.  I put in $12/per day and got something like $107 total (including taxes & fees) for 5 days in December.  They gave 5 major rental companies as possiblities.  Seven days would have been the same amount.  Give it a try!

Anybody else have experience with priceline??


----------



## kathrna

k5jmh said:


> Morning folks.  I am off to a conference today!  Getting closer to DAP!!!



Mike, amazing photos!  I hope you don't mind, I HAD to use the castle as my laptop wallpaper.  It's incredible!  It's sooooo festive!  

DAP countdowns are in the low 40's!!


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone. It's a lot warmer today. The current temp is 26 and no windchill. 





jeanigor said:


> Sounds like the ADR system has crashed.
> 
> Anybody surprised?
> 
> 
> Yeah. Didn't think so.



  
I would have been surprised if it didn't crash. 



tickledtink33 said:


> And when you try to call the dining line you get that annoying recording telling you all circuits are busy.  Haven't heard that in years.  So not only have we crashed the online system but we have also crashed the Lake Buena Vista phone system.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone. It's a lot warmer today. The current temp is 26 and no windchill.



Sorry, but I think its weird that you are happy about that temp. I know it could be worse...but still....


----------



## dpuck1998

Hey all, fell behind again but wanted to say Hola.

Its almost November, then 1 month till December


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey all, fell behind again but wanted to say Hola.
> 
> Its almost November, then 1 month till December



Hola Don

We were just helping Todd concentrate and get his work done last night

Ok I will own up...

I would like to se a new thread before I leave for Disney on Friday.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Hola Don
> 
> We were just helping Todd concentrate and get his work done last night
> 
> Ok I will own up...
> 
> I would like to se a new thread before I leave for Disney on Friday.



Don't worry Anne. We will not let you down. Although it better happen today since there is chat tomorrow night. Just sayin....


----------



## Dodie

Hello everyone! I've fallen behind as well. I'm here! I'm alive! Work is crazy (as usual) and things are hectic all around.  I am SO going to need this vacation in December and will feel really badly about having to leave Phillip behind because of work.  I'm considering creating "Flattie Phillip" - with flashing skull necklace for DATW of course.

Those of us going on the DIS Adventures by Disney trip in April (to LA and Disneyland) figured out on that thread yesterday that 22 of the 40 of us are going to be at DAP. That's cool because some of us have not met yet - but it is also indicative of the craziness (and costliness) that is associated with the DIS in general.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Don't worry Anne. We will not let you down. Although it better happen today since there is chat tomorrow night. Just sayin....



Well if we do our job, we could do half during the day and half tonight.

Just saying...


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Sorry, but I think its weird that you are happy about that temp. I know it could be worse...but still....




I know but compared to yesterday this is a heat wave. Now tomorrow might be a different story. They are calling for snow for the next two and a half days. I hope not but we'll see. 



k5jmh said:


> Morning folks.  I am off to a conference today!  Getting closer to DAP!!!




Great pictures! I can't wait for DAP!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Hello everyone! I've fallen behind as well. I'm here! I'm alive! Work is crazy (as usual) and things are hectic all around.  I am SO going to need this vacation in December and will feel really badly about having to leave Phillip behind because of work.  I'm considering creating "Flattie Phillip" - with flashing skull necklace for DATW of course.
> 
> Those of us going on the DIS Adventures by Disney trip in April (to LA and Disneyland) figured out on that thread yesterday that 22 of the 40 of us are going to be at DAP. That's cool because some of us have not met yet - but it is also indicative of the craziness (and costliness) that is associated with the DIS in general.



 Hi Dodie!



  This is my new favorite smilie....I'm sure you can figure out why


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Hello everyone! I've fallen behind as well. I'm here! I'm alive! Work is crazy (as usual) and things are hectic all around.  I am SO going to need this vacation in December and will feel really badly about having to leave Phillip behind because of work.  I'm considering creating "Flattie Phillip" - with flashing skull necklace for DATW of course.
> 
> Those of us going on the DIS Adventures by Disney trip in April (to LA and Disneyland) figured out on that thread yesterday that 22 of the 40 of us are going to be at DAP. That's cool because some of us have not met yet - but it is also indicative of the craziness (and costliness) that is associated with the DIS in general.



Flattie Phillip is a great idea! 

I need to fill out a direct deposit slip and have 15% of my wages sent directly to DU.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Hi Dodie!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new favorite smilie....I'm sure you can figure out why





Which one are you????


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Which one are you????



umm.....duh...the one in the MIDDLE!!


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> We leave 6 weeks from today as well!!!




we leave 6 weeks from tomorrow..but I got 6 weeks to lose some weight I know Im going to gain at wdw!


----------



## firsttimemom

LMO429 said:


> we leave 6 weeks from tomorrow..but I got 6 weeks to lose some weight I know Im going to gain at wdw!



with Thanksgiving and Halloween to get through


----------



## dpuck1998

anyone going to DAP check my FB status and let me know if you are interested.


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> we leave 6 weeks from tomorrow..but I got 6 weeks to lose some weight I know Im going to gain at wdw!



Good luck - I've been really trying to do well with no snacking, no sweets, ect..



firsttimemom said:


> with Thanksgiving and Halloween to get through



I was going to say the same thing - I've got bags and bags of candy for Halloween and will be doing some cooking for Thanksgiving.

I have to say I haven't opened any of the candy yet to have a piece (my husband, on the other hand, is a different story....)


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> Good luck - I've been really trying to do well with no snacking, no sweets, ect..
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say the same thing - I've got bags and bags of candy for Halloween and will be doing some cooking for Thanksgiving.
> 
> I have to say I haven't opened any of the candy yet to have a piece (my husband, on the other hand, is a different story....)



I love Halloween Candy!  We usually have to hide the bags until after Halloween.


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> I love Halloween Candy!  We usually have to hide the bags until after Halloween.



I know, after Vinny opened a bag of Kit Kats, I had to hide all 14 bags in the back of the closet/pantry WITH a sheet over it so all the sugar freaks in my house can't find it now.

I'm not trying to be mean, just don't like them eating lots of candy.  I thought I had a sweet tooth, I have nothing on my kids and my husband!


----------



## scarlett873

Needed to wallow in self-pity for a bit...but my ever-faithful BFF has kicked me in the behind and is making sure that I don't wallow anymore...

So...Dodie's got me thinking...maybe we should bring flattie versions of our spouses...just for some DATW antics though...


----------



## tiggerbell

Well, Todd's *Truck of Joy* just brought me my Todd-a-Palooza give aways!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> Needed to wallow in self-pity for a bit...but my ever-faithful BFF has kicked me in the behind and is making sure that I don't wallow anymore...
> 
> So...Dodie's got me thinking...maybe we should bring flattie versions of our spouses...just for some DATW antics though...



Maybe you should start taking orders for DAP cupcakes..........I'm just saying....... red velvet would be nice......



And I think you should get the ken dolls with the brushable hair for the flattie spouses...... then we can really have some fun with them!


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> Maybe you should start taking orders for DAP cupcakes..........I'm just saying....... red velvet would be nice......
> 
> 
> 
> And I think you should get the ken dolls with the brushable hair for the flattie spouses...... then we can really have some fun with them!


Oh there's an image...


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Well, Todd's *Truck of Joy* just brought me my Todd-a-Palooza give aways!



Woohoo!

I haven't done anything about goodies yet.


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> anyone going to DAP check my FB status and let me know if you are interested.



I'll need to friend you


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Oh there's an image...



So I was going to take advantage of the new low fares from Southwest, for which I needed to call the customer service rep to cancel a leg of my trip. Now Southwest's site is down. Hope it comes back up soon!!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> I haven't done anything about goodies yet.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I'll need to friend you



Be careful. He will ensnare you as a wife!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Sorry, but I think its weird that you are happy about that temp. I know it could be worse...but still....



Sunny and 45 here -I can hang laundry out today!



aspen37 said:


> Flattie Phillip is a great idea!
> 
> I need to fill out a direct deposit slip and have 15% of my wages sent directly to DU.



Me too 



dpuck1998 said:


> anyone going to DAP check my FB status and let me know if you are interested.



We're not friends   We'll have to take care of that 



kimisabella said:


> Good luck - I've been really trying to do well with no snacking, no sweets, ect..
> 
> I was going to say the same thing - I've got bags and bags of candy for Halloween and will be doing some cooking for Thanksgiving.
> 
> I have to say I haven't opened any of the candy yet to have a piece (my husband, on the other hand, is a different story....)



Thank goodness we live in the middle of nowhere and have no one come for candy.  The first couple of years we lived here, I decked the house out and had tons of candy.  No one came  I was so bummed.  But I had TONS of candy! 



tiggerbell said:


> Well, Todd's *Truck of Joy* just brought me my Todd-a-Palooza give aways!



Uh-oh, I knew I was forgetting something...


----------



## scarlett873

I have no job therefore I have no giveaways for DAP or TAP or whatever we're calling it...I hope you'll still be my friends...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I have no job therefore I have no giveaways for DAP or TAP or whatever we're calling it...I hope you'll still be my friends...



Anyone's presence is presents enough for me.


----------



## sshaw10060

dpuck1998 said:


> anyone going to DAP check my FB status and let me know if you are interested.



No fair for those of us that don't FB.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Needed to wallow in self-pity for a bit...but my ever-faithful BFF has kicked me in the behind and is making sure that I don't wallow anymore...
> 
> So...Dodie's got me thinking...maybe we should bring flattie versions of our spouses...just for some DATW antics though...









B, will you make a flattie Chris for me?


----------



## DVCsince02

sshaw10060 said:


> No fair for those of us that don't FB.



We will be SHARING a lot of PHOTOS.


----------



## DVCsince02

So I'm pretty sure Emma has H1N1.  Fever, sore throat, dry cough, etc.  Trying to keep her away from the boys.  Hopefully it will be over with quickly.


----------



## TXYankee

tiggerbell said:


> Well, Todd's *Truck of Joy* just brought me my Todd-a-Palooza give aways!





AnneR said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> I haven't done anything about goodies yet.





jeanigor said:


>





scarlett873 said:


> I have no job therefore I have no giveaways for DAP or TAP or whatever we're calling it...I hope you'll still be my friends...



OK Friends. 

 Help me out here.

This is my first DIS event and I want to do the right thing.  What are these give aways you speak of?


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> I'm not trying to be mean, just don't like them eating lots of candy.  I thought I had a sweet tooth, I have nothing on my kids and my husband!



ditto! We joke that my DDs middle name should be sugar. My mom caught her in her pantry once eating sugar cubes. Needless to say our dentist loooooves us. 

me- Id rather have a casserole.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> B, will you make a flattie Chris for me?



Hey...are you taking orders? Nothing as fancy as your cruise ones...


----------



## tiggerbell

TXYankee said:


> OK Friends.
> 
> Help me out here.
> 
> This is my first DIS event and I want to do the right thing. What are these give aways you speak of?


 

There's no right or wrong - I think some of us are brainwashed into getting tiny gifts to hand out... I saw something I thought would be useful and cute, so I ordered some.  Not mandatory.  But fun.  

A Landfish Exchange.


----------



## kimisabella

wildfan1473 said:


> Thank goodness we live in the middle of nowhere and have no one come for candy.  The first couple of years we lived here, I decked the house out and had tons of candy.  No one came  I was so bummed.  But I had TONS of candy!



We get loads of kids, and this being a Saturday, I think we may get even more.  They are calling for rain, so who knows... It's fun to see all the kids, but, it does get annoying especially when it gets past 8pm or so, then it's mostly older kids.  Every time the doorbell rings the dog goes crazy, you would think by the 50th time he would be used to it.


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> So...Dodie's got me thinking...maybe we should bring flattie versions of our spouses...just for some DATW antics though...



Mine has been made for a couple of weeks now.  I bought a laminater and I've been having so much fun with it!  My DH would be there if he could!!


----------



## kimisabella

firsttimemom said:


> ditto! We joke that my DDs middle name should be sugar. My mom caught her in her pantry once eating sugar cubes. Needless to say our dentist loooooves us.
> 
> me- Id rather have a casserole.



My husband is the worst offender, he is the original sugar freak.  My youngest daughter is small for her age, and eats hardly anything, however she loves butter.  When she was younger she would actually take bites out of a stick of butter - you would think she is Paula Deens child!


----------



## kathrna

firsttimemom said:


> ditto! We joke that my DDs middle name should be sugar. My mom caught her in her pantry once eating sugar cubes. Needless to say our dentist loooooves us.
> 
> me- Id rather have a casserole.



My DS has to hide the candy from me.  I admitted to him the other day that when I was little I used to seek out the brown sugar and eat the clumps out of the bag.  It was heaven  to a seven year old.  He said he couldn't even believe that I would do such a thing yet teach them moderation.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm pretty sure Emma has H1N1.  Fever, sore throat, dry cough, etc.  Trying to keep her away from the boys.  Hopefully it will be over with quickly.



I hope you're wrong. But in any light, I hope she bounces back quickly and the rest of your house is flu free.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> B, will you make a flattie Chris for me?


I knew you'd ask... You know I will! I think I've got a pic or two to use for him...And this time, there will be no changes of clothing...they will be packing light...

And I might be able to be persuaded if a few others would like for me to cut out flattie pieces using my cricut machine...I would be happy to mail them to you! But shhhhhhhhh...keep this off of FB...that way we can surprise the spouses!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> My DS has to hide the candy from me. * I admitted to him the other day that when I was little I used to seek out the brown sugar and eat the clumps out of the bag.  It was heaven  to a seven year old.*  He said he couldn't even believe that I would do such a thing yet teach them moderation.



I still do that. And I'm four times older.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Hey...are you taking orders? Nothing as fancy as your cruise ones...



 Let me know if you have any color preferences...


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm pretty sure Emma has H1N1.  Fever, sore throat, dry cough, etc.  Trying to keep her away from the boys.  Hopefully it will be over with quickly.



Oh...I hope little Emma bounces back quickly and that no one else gets it!!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Let me know if you have any color preferences...



Well G is kinda caramel mocha-ish....


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm pretty sure Emma has H1N1.  Fever, sore throat, dry cough, etc.  Trying to keep her away from the boys.  Hopefully it will be over with quickly.



I know everyone freaks out about it, but, it's not supposed to be so bad - only last a few days or so.  Hopefully she gets better soon.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm pretty sure Emma has H1N1.  Fever, sore throat, dry cough, etc.  Trying to keep her away from the boys.  Hopefully it will be over with quickly.



I hope she gets better soon. 



jeanigor said:


> So I was going to take advantage of the new low fares from Southwest, for which I needed to call the customer service rep to cancel a leg of my trip. Now Southwest's site is down. Hope it comes back up soon!!!




My flight from Orlando to Las Vegas has gone up in price. I paid $128.00 it is now at $199.00.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> My flight from Orlando to Las Vegas has gone up in price. I paid $128.00 it is now at $199.00.



Kept on the site. Got it booked. Back to secondary flight plan. (But for $68 cheaper this time!!!)


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Sounds like the ADR system has crashed.
> 
> Anybody surprised?
> 
> 
> Yeah. Didn't think so.



This does not surprize me in the least!


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> I know, after Vinny opened a bag of Kit Kats, I had to hide all 14 bags in the back of the closet/pantry WITH a sheet over it so all the sugar freaks in my house can't find it now.
> 
> I'm not trying to be mean, just don't like them eating lots of candy.  I thought I had a sweet tooth, I have nothing on my kids and my husband!



I make my wife hide the candy so I won't eat it.



scarlett873 said:


> Needed to wallow in self-pity for a bit...but my ever-faithful BFF has kicked me in the behind and is making sure that I don't wallow anymore...
> 
> So...Dodie's got me thinking...maybe we should bring flattie versions of our spouses...just for some DATW antics though...



I might buy someone a drink if they made me a flattie spouse.



wildfan1473 said:


> We're not friends   We'll have to take care of that



You will have to send me your full name so I can add you.  I'm a facebook snob and block all friend request 



sshaw10060 said:


> No fair for those of us that don't FB.





DVCsince02 said:


> We will be SHARING a lot of PHOTOS.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Well G is kinda caramel mocha-ish....



 

I was referring to his attire...not his skin tone...LOL...but noted...


----------



## TXYankee

tiggerbell said:


> There's no right or wrong - I think some of us are brainwashed into getting tiny gifts to hand out... I saw something I thought would be useful and cute, so I ordered some.  Not mandatory.  But fun.
> 
> A Landfish Exchange.



Suppose I found something I would like to use as a give away.  Hypotheticaly, how many would be a good amount to bring?[


DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm pretty sure Emma has H1N1.  Fever, sore throat, dry cough, etc.  Trying to keep her away from the boys.  Hopefully it will be over with quickly.



I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> I might buy someone a drink if they made me a flattie spouse.


Oooh...deal! I'm sure I can find a pic of Tamra somewhere...


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> And when you try to call the dining line you get that annoying recording telling you all circuits are busy.  Haven't heard that in years.  So not only have we crashed the online system but we have also crashed the Lake Buena Vista phone system.




Oh probably!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sshaw10060 said:


> No fair for those of us that don't FB.



OMG....and you pick on ME for lack of TiVo!  Get with the program, kid!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Kept on the site. Got it booked. Back to secondary flight plan. (But for $68 cheaper this time!!!)



That's Awesome! I hope mine goes down!


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Suppose I found something I would like to use as a give away.  Hypotheticaly, how many would be a good amount to bring?



However many you feel are appropriate.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> So...Dodie's got me thinking...maybe we should bring flattie versions of our spouses...just for some DATW antics though...



NOT ON A BET!  There is a reason I leave him behind.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm pretty sure Emma has H1N1.  Fever, sore throat, dry cough, etc.  Trying to keep her away from the boys.  Hopefully it will be over with quickly.



I am so sorry to hear this!
Give her a hug from us! 
Take care! 

Keep us posted on her condition.


----------



## wildfan1473

kimisabella said:


> My husband is the worst offender, he is the original sugar freak.  My youngest daughter is small for her age, and eats hardly anything, however she loves butter.  When she was younger she would actually take bites out of a stick of butter - you would think she is Paula Deens child!



DS5 does the same thing.  I can't complain too much, though, when this is also the child who prefers carrots to french fries and ice cream 



DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm pretty sure Emma has H1N1.  Fever, sore throat, dry cough, etc.  Trying to keep her away from the boys.  Hopefully it will be over with quickly.



 to Emma.  Hopefully she feels better soon!


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> We get loads of kids, and this being a Saturday, I think we may get even more.  They are calling for rain, so who knows... It's fun to see all the kids, but, it does get annoying especially when it gets past 8pm or so, then it's mostly older kids.  Every time the doorbell rings the dog goes crazy, you would think by the 50th time he would be used to it.



I have never been home to hand out candy, so I wouldn't know about the annoying part.
It takes us 1 hour to walk around the block, without stopping.
So usuallly we don't get home till 9pm.
However there are not many trick or treaters in the area.
So people are glad to see the boys!

Just for the record this is my 25th year taking my children out trick or treating.
I figure I have another 8 to go.
I am so tried of doing this.
Will be glad when the day comes I can just sit at home.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Oooh...deal! I'm sure I can find a pic of Tamra somewhere...



Be sure its anatomically correct!  Feel free to make improvments where necessary (not that she needs improvements...thank god she doesn't read the boards..gessh)


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> Be sure its anatomically correct!  Feel free to make improvments where necessary (not that she needs improvements...thank god she doesn't read the boards..gessh)



I'm sending a virtual smack for your RLDW!


----------



## scarlett873

So Airtran peeps..check your flights! Jen and I checked mine and they changed my flight to the 2:53pm departure out of Indy and arriving into Orlando at 5:01pm! Two hours earlier!! Now no frantic rush to get to Yeehaw Bob! Wooo!! And Jen and I arrive within minutes of each other...


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Be sure its anatomically correct!  Feel free to make improvments where necessary (not that she needs improvements...thank god she doesn't read the boards..gessh)


Bad Don...Baaaaaaaaad Don...

Tamra needs no enhancements/improvements!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> So Airtran peeps..check your flights! Jen and I checked mine and they changed my flight to the 2:53pm departure out of Indy and arriving into Orlando at 5:01pm! Two hours earlier!! Now no frantic rush to get to Yeehaw Bob! Wooo!! And Jen and I arrive within minutes of each other...



Sounds like a good news day for us regarding the airlines!


----------



## chickie

DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm pretty sure Emma has H1N1.  Fever, sore throat, dry cough, etc.  Trying to keep her away from the boys.  Hopefully it will be over with quickly.



Jen, I hope it's not H1N1, but hopefully it won't be too bad. Just hope the rest of the family stays clear of it. I did decide to go ahead and get the shot for Millie today. We'll be standing in line for a long time, I'm sure.
Hope Emma get better soon!




jeanigor said:


> Sounds like a good news day for us regarding the airlines!



I checked the SW site for our flights. The flight down was $75, but the flight back went way up, so it wasn't worth changing it. I still keep looking for a ding fare, though.


----------



## tiggerbell

chickie said:


> I checked the SW site for our flights. The flight down was $75, but the flight back went way up, so it wasn't worth changing it. I still keep looking for a ding fare, though.


 
You can just change the one leg of the flight.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> So Airtran peeps..check your flights! Jen and I checked mine and they changed my flight to the 2:53pm departure out of Indy and arriving into Orlando at 5:01pm! Two hours earlier!! Now no frantic rush to get to Yeehaw Bob! Wooo!! And Jen and I arrive within minutes of each other...



That's great Brandie!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> You can just change the one leg of the flight.



Yup. That's what I did.


----------



## chickie

tiggerbell said:


> You can just change the one leg of the flight.



Thanks, Jaime. I didn't realize I could do that, and I fly SW all the time.


----------



## Annette_VA

dpuck1998 said:


> Be sure its anatomically correct!  Feel free to make improvments where necessary (not that she needs improvements...thank god she doesn't read the boards..gessh)


Bad, bad Don!



scarlett873 said:


> So Airtran peeps..check your flights! Jen and I checked mine and they changed my flight to the 2:53pm departure out of Indy and arriving into Orlando at 5:01pm! Two hours earlier!! Now no frantic rush to get to Yeehaw Bob! Wooo!! And Jen and I arrive within minutes of each other...


They changed my flight again, too! Pushed it up by 20 minutes this time.  I now arrive at 9:03 am on Thursday.  



DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm pretty sure Emma has H1N1.  Fever, sore throat, dry cough, etc.  Trying to keep her away from the boys.  Hopefully it will be over with quickly.


Poor Emma!  I hope she's better soon.


----------



## tiggerbell

chickie said:


> Thanks, Jaime. I didn't realize I could do that, and I fly SW all the time.


 

With all this SW talk, I decided to go see about my flights - I saved $28.00 for a future trip.  I just wish it would let me in to see when that credit expires... I think in April, in which case - oh, Todd!  I got a credit you can use for the Jan/Feb trip... I'm not flying again until May!


----------



## georgemoe

*NikkiBell* said:


> Did you hear about the Paula Deen episode where she made *deep fried lasagna* from leftovers? Strange as it may be, I wanna try it!



Does this come on a stick? 



AnneR said:


> Good morning all - I woke up extra early this morning to the sound of rain
> 
> I leave for Disney on Friday
> 
> Have a good day everyone.  See ya on the boards.



Have a great trip Anne. 



kimisabella said:


> My husband is the worst offender, he is the original sugar freak.  My youngest daughter is small for her age, and eats hardly anything, however she loves butter.  *When she was younger she would actually take bites out of a stick of butter *- you would think she is Paula Deens child!



That is my baby sister Andrea. The Butter Babe!


----------



## hideeh

scarlett873 said:


> So Airtran peeps..check your flights! Jen and I checked mine and they changed my flight to the 2:53pm departure out of Indy and arriving into Orlando at 5:01pm! Two hours earlier!! Now no frantic rush to get to Yeehaw Bob! Wooo!! And Jen and I arrive within minutes of each other...



Thanks for the heads up! I checked ours (not that it matters as we are on the cheapest and only nonstop flights both legs) but Airtran changed them both ways 15-20 minutes later. Wonder what's going on that there are so many flights being changed? hmmmmm....


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> With all this SW talk, I decided to go see about my flights - I saved $28.00 for a future trip.  I just wish it would let me in to see when that credit expires... I think in April, in which case - oh, Todd!  I got a credit you can use for the Jan/Feb trip... I'm not flying again until May!


----------



## aspen37

Our storm has just rolled in, it has started snowing!  I have to go out side and do a cycle count on our pine boards. Is it December 9th yet?


----------



## exwdwcm

Using the new AA inflight web service on my iPhone since my laptop died. U guys my only source of entertainment the next 4 hours!


----------



## dpuck1998

exwdwcm said:


> Using the new AA inflight web service on my iPhone since my laptop died. U guys my only source of entertainment the next 4 hours!



awesome, internet on the plane....about time!!  Is it free??


----------



## Minnie Lor

aspen37 said:


> Our storm has just rolled in, it has started snowing!  I have to go out side and do a cycle count on our pine boards. Is it December 9th yet?



What does that mean?


----------



## exwdwcm

dpuck1998 said:


> awesome, internet on the plane....about time!!  Is it free??



Of course not free lol. It is 7.95, but it is a four hour flight and I forgot my books too


----------



## Madi100

I need new curtains for my new bedroom, so of course I need a new comforter.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I'm looking for blue and brown.


----------



## AnneR

UrsulasShadow said:


> NOT ON A BET!  There is a reason I leave him behind.



I can relate to this statement.


----------



## dpuck1998

exwdwcm said:


> Of course not free lol. It is 7.95, but it is a four hour flight and I forgot my books too



ehh..that's not too bad.  I'd pay 8 bucks



Madi100 said:


> I need new curtains for my new bedroom, so of course I need a new comforter.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I'm looking for blue and brown.



I suggest no curtains and you charge the neighbors by the hour.


----------



## exwdwcm

Madi100 said:


> I need new curtains for my new bedroom, so of course I need a new comforter.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I'm looking for blue and brown.



 Have always had good luck on curtains at jcpenny


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I have never been home to hand out candy, so I wouldn't know about the annoying part.
> It takes us 1 hour to walk around the block, without stopping.
> So usuallly we don't get home till 9pm.
> However there are not many trick or treaters in the area.
> So people are glad to see the boys!
> 
> Just for the record this is my 25th year taking my children out trick or treating.
> I figure I have another 8 to go.
> I am so tried of doing this.
> Will be glad when the day comes I can just sit at home.



This is why I do Halloween at Disney  I don't have to hand out candy nor walk with kids.


----------



## corky441

aspen37 said:


> Our storm has just rolled in, it has started snowing!  I have to go out side and do a cycle count on our pine boards. Is it December 9th yet?





Minnie Lor said:


> What does that mean?




I was just going to ask the same thing


----------



## exwdwcm

Madi100 said:


> I need new curtains for my new bedroom, so of course I need a new comforter.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I'm looking for blue and brown.





dpuck1998 said:


> ehh..that's not too bad.  I'd pay 8 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest no curtains and you charge the neighbors by the hour.



Maybe $8 hour for het neighbors too? Lol


----------



## sshaw10060

UrsulasShadow said:


> OMG....and you pick on ME for lack of TiVo!  Get with the program, kid!



It is a conscious choice. I just don't need another time sink in my life.



georgemoe said:


> Does this come on a stick?]


Everything is better fried and on a stick.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> So Airtran peeps..check your flights! Jen and I checked mine and they changed my flight to the 2:53pm departure out of Indy and arriving into Orlando at 5:01pm! Two hours earlier!! Now no frantic rush to get to Yeehaw Bob! Wooo!! And Jen and I arrive within minutes of each other...



I'll have to check mine.  The last change they made was in my favor - I am leaving later on Monday.


----------



## dpuck1998

sshaw10060 said:


> It is a conscious choice. I just don't need another time sink in my life.
> 
> 
> Everything is better fried and on a stick.



Like Jose Jalapeno....on a steeek....


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> So Airtran peeps..check your flights! Jen and I checked mine and they changed my flight to the 2:53pm departure out of Indy and arriving into Orlando at 5:01pm! Two hours earlier!! Now no frantic rush to get to Yeehaw Bob! Wooo!! And Jen and I arrive within minutes of each other...


Don't you just love it when things like that work out.  Pretty sweet!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> This is why I do Halloween at Disney  I don't have to hand out candy nor walk with kids.



around here some of the neighbors have liquid treats for the chaperones. DH and I fight over who gets to go out.

Off to check the SW fares.


----------



## Dodie

Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.

Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?

Thoughts?


----------



## firsttimemom

Well things are looking up here- DH just texted me that a conference he went to last year at the Gaylord in DC is at the Gaylord ORLANDO in January and he was wondering if we had plans for 1/24-1/27. AND as it turns out, the rugrats are out of school the 25th and 26th.


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.
> 
> Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?
> 
> Thoughts?



My vote - come to MVMCP!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

I second it, Dodie!


----------



## Annette_VA

Dodie said:


> Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.
> 
> Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?
> 
> Thoughts?



Definitely try to extend your stay!  Don't forget to tell them the new time doesn't work for you so they'll waive the change fee


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.
> 
> Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?
> 
> Thoughts?



If you have a place to stay, and they will change your flight at no cost (because the new time doesn't work for you as you will be in a <cough> meeting <cough> ), I'd say stay.

I'd better work on getting my MVMCP tickets myself...


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.
> 
> Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?
> 
> Thoughts?



There is no question my dear. That time won't work for you. You will now need a Monday morning/afternoon departure!


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> Well things are looking up here- DH just texted me that a conference he went to last year at the Gaylord in DC is at the Gaylord ORLANDO in January and he was wondering if we had plans for 1/24-1/27. AND as it turns out, the rugrats are out of school the 25th and 26th.



Sounds like another trip is in store!!!!!!


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?
> 
> Thoughts?



The HORROR !!!!!!!!!!! 

You'll just have to bite the bullet & stay that extra day Dodie. Yes, I am a Dinsey Enabler and proud of it!


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Well G is kinda caramel mocha-ish....



In my family we just say BROWN.


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.
> 
> Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?
> 
> Thoughts?



Really? Do you have to ask??? 

Really???

Don't you know us well enough by now to know what we're gonna say?


----------



## Dodie

Guess who's staying until Monday now?!!!! 
Guess who has the best DIS BFF (kab407) in the world?!!!! 
Guess who now has to go buy MVMCP tickets for Sunday night?!!!


----------



## kathrna

Dodie said:


> Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.
> 
> Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?
> 
> Thoughts?



If Kathy's offering, yes, stay the extra day, stay for the entire podcast recording and go to MVMCP!


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Guess who's staying until Monday now?!!!!
> Guess who has the best DIS BFF (kab407) in the world?!!!!
> Guess who now has to go buy MVMCP tickets for Sunday night?!!!



I would have to say that I have the best BFF in the world...


But I'm sure Cougar Kat comes in second! 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> In my family we just say BROWN.



But to him brown is not a designer color.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.
> 
> Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?
> 
> Thoughts?



Why are you asking? You know what we are going to tell you. STAY THE EAXTRA NIGHT!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> Well things are looking up here- DH just texted me that a conference he went to last year at the Gaylord in DC is at the Gaylord ORLANDO in January and he was wondering if we had plans for 1/24-1/27. AND as it turns out, the rugrats are out of school the 25th and 26th.



Perfect time to seek warmer climates


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Guess who's staying until Monday now?!!!!
> Guess who has the best DIS BFF (kab407) in the world?!!!!
> Guess who now has to go buy MVMCP tickets for Sunday night?!!!



See AirTran had good news for you today as well....


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Guess who's staying until Monday now?!!!!
> Guess who has the best DIS BFF (kab407) in the world?!!!!
> Guess who now has to go buy MVMCP tickets for Sunday night?!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Woo Hoo for all the good news here!


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> But to him brown is not a designer color.



Oh, I see.  OK, well I'll have to run that by my mocha-ish colored Dsis-in-law.  Tell her to get hip.


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> So...Dodie's got me thinking...maybe we should bring flattie versions of our spouses...just for some DATW antics though...



 I think I'm going to bring a flattie of Paul...

You can never have too much Paul...


----------



## cocowum

Dodie said:


> Guess who's staying until Monday now?!!!!
> Guess who has the best DIS BFF (kab407) in the world?!!!!
> Guess who now has to go buy MVMCP tickets for Sunday night?!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

All this flattie talk.  We need someone to convert the pics from facebook to a thread here on the DIS.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> All this flattie talk.  We need someone to convert the pics from facebook to a thread here on the DIS.



For that will we need some stay at home correspondants?


----------



## AnneR

I just checked my flight - it has moved by 7 minutes. I am currently scheduled to arrive at 12:17 on Thursday.  My other non-stop option is at 7:00 am - that would mean getting up at 3:00am.  I think I will keep my flight.


----------



## kathrna

Hey Todd, what did you say that you were finding for car rental rates?


----------



## sshaw10060

No luck with Southwest coming down in price. Oh Well. It is already bought and paid for.


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> Hey Todd, what did you say that you were finding for car rental rates?



To quote the post I got from the Transportation board.



robinb said:


> I checked Alamo with the codes from Vacation Outlet (http://www.vacationoutlet.com/car/default.asp) for 12/10 -12/14 and got $120 with all taxes for a Compact car.  That's a good starting place .


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> ehh..that's not too bad.  I'd pay 8 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest no curtains and you charge the neighbors by the hour.



I would probably have to pay them.



exwdwcm said:


> Have always had good luck on curtains at jcpenny



That is my top choice right now, but I'm not sure they are wide enough.



exwdwcm said:


> Maybe $8 hour for het neighbors too? Lol



Well, James has been wanting me to get a job.  Maybe that could considered my work.  



Dodie said:


> Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.
> 
> Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?
> 
> Thoughts?



Whoo-hoo!!!  Glad you are staying.



firsttimemom said:


> Well things are looking up here- DH just texted me that a conference he went to last year at the Gaylord in DC is at the Gaylord ORLANDO in January and he was wondering if we had plans for 1/24-1/27. AND as it turns out, the rugrats are out of school the 25th and 26th.




Why oh why can't James ever come home and tell me such things???


----------



## kathrna

I found $115. at expedia w/payless Dec 10-14.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> All this flattie talk.  We need someone to convert the pics from facebook to a thread here on the DIS.





jeanigor said:


> For that will we need some stay at home correspondants?


Who's staying behind that's friends with all of us? 

My Mom will bring me the Cricut cartridge and laminating machine when she comes down in about two weeks...unless I get impatient and go up there myself after them...I may do that...she likes it when I come visit for a day or two! Then I can spend some time with my nephew too! 

Hmmmm...maybe I could fund DATW and the rest of my trip by selling flatties...


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy peeps, what did I miss today?


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps, what did I miss today?


My flight was changed again...I'm now arriving 2 hours sooner than expected...
Dodie's staying an extra night...
The Brown Truck of Joy visited Jaime...
Jen's DD Emma may have h1n1...
Anything else?


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps, what did I miss today?



I got to move around boxes all day! 

And I learned the US Government LOVES paperwork!! There's a form for everything. There's probably a form for breathing and going to the bathroom but I haven't found those yet!!


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps, what did I miss today?



Mostly discussion about Southwest's airfare sale. Airtan messing with people's flights and trying to find a cheap rental car.


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> My flight was changed again...I'm now arriving 2 hours sooner than expected...
> Dodie's staying an extra night...
> The Brown Truck of Joy visited Jaime...
> Jen's DD Emma may have h1n1...
> Anything else?



B...congrats 
Dodie...Woo Hoo! 
Jaime...What did you get? 
Emma...Get well soon!


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> No luck with Southwest coming down in price. Oh Well. It is already bought and paid for.



My Southwest NS flt to MCO I got down to $96 from $99. It is now $220!  My NS flt back is $99 and that was purchased at $129. It's now $156. 



DVCsince02 said:


> To quote the post I got from the Transportation board.



I'm still debating a car for DAP but have a full size ressie with Alamo for $150. More than I wanted to spend but I may end up cancelling anyway.



Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps, what did I miss today?



Hey Paul. I'm gonna need some catching up myself. 



sshaw10060 said:


> Mostly discussion about Southwest's airfare sale. Airtan messing with people's flights and trying to find a cheap rental car.



I don't want to deal with the AirTran games so I stick with SWA.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> I got to move around boxes all day!
> 
> And I learned the US Government LOVES paperwork!! There's a form for everything. There's probably a form for breathing and going to the bathroom but I haven't found those yet!!



Yep, sounds about right  and every form has a paperwork reduction act statement that takes you 20 minutes to read.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.
> 
> Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?
> 
> Thoughts?





'Nuff said.

Change your ticket.

Tell work and Phillip you NEED to an extra day.


----------



## georgemoe

*Way to go Dodie! Adding a DAP night and pizza tonight! *


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> I think I'm going to bring a flattie of Paul...
> 
> You can never have too much Paul...


----------



## Launchpad11B

I think I may have started some trouble on the "lay off the cleaning lady thread." I couldn't take the Pete bashing anymore!


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> I think I may have started some trouble on the "lay off the cleaning lady thread." I couldn't take the Pete bashing anymore!



That thread has taken on a life of its own.  It is pretty funny.


Kevin hinted there is more DAP news on the podcast this week.  Of course I am working a long shift tomorrow.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> I think I may have started some trouble on the "lay off the cleaning lady thread." I couldn't take the Pete bashing anymore!



I stopped reading it...


----------



## kathrna

double post


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sshaw10060 said:


> It is a conscious choice. I just don't need another time sink in my life.



And yet....here you are.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> I think I may have started some trouble on the "lay off the cleaning lady thread." I couldn't take the Pete bashing anymore!



Don would have gotten excited if you said "lay _*ON*_ the cleaning lady."


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi Friends, 

I totally planned on writing to you about my day and responding to yours when I opened up the DIS before dinner. However, after dinner one of the kitties knocked her toy under the couch. When I went to get it, I found one of Princess' Halloween toys. I guess you could say that it set me off. I'm sorry to be a damper on the fun here and vent like this, but I just wish I could let this go. I guess that's part of the reason why I am now having panic attacks. I'm just hurting so badly.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> I think I may have started some trouble on the "lay off the cleaning lady thread." I couldn't take the Pete bashing anymore!



Pete's playground, Pete's rules.


----------



## sshaw10060

UrsulasShadow said:


> And yet....here you are.



The DIS is clearly my time sink of choice.  Only one time sink allowed in my life or Pam will kill me.


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I totally planned on writing to you about my day and responding to yours when I opened up the DIS before dinner. However, after dinner one of the kitties knocked her toy under the couch. When I went to get it, I found one of Princess' Halloween toys. I guess you could say that it set me off. I'm sorry to be a damper on the fun here and vent like this, but I just wish I could let this go. I guess that's part of the reason why I am now having panic attacks. I'm just hurting to badly.



Nikki - I am so sorry that this is so hard for you.   pixie dust your way


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps, what did I miss today?




I see you didn't miss that Disney was releasing a new app. 

Hi Paul!


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> I see you didn't miss that Disney was releasing a new app.
> 
> Hi Paul!



Your post was great!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> I think I may have started some trouble on the "lay off the cleaning lady thread." I couldn't take the Pete bashing anymore!



I thought you did just fine.


----------



## shellyminnie

Must go read that thread now to see what kind of trouble you've caused now!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Your post was great!



I couldn't resist. : poking lion with stick smiley:


----------



## chirurgeon

Hi DAP Pals.  It has been one heck of a day. Got up early to try and do my ADRs online.  Am I an optimist or what?  Well after I saw that the system had crashed and the phone lines melted down I gave it a little time and tried calling on my cell phone every few minutes.  Busy, busy,busy.  So I went and got my lunch and came back to my desk so I could get some DIS'ing in while hitting the redial button on the cell phone.  AND THE #$@%%^%$# COMPUTER DIES!!!!!!!! So I have to move to an empty desk without any of my systems and try to work.  And occasionally hit the redial button on my cell phone.  And then I came home and started hitting the redial on the landline.  And I finally got a live person AND the system was up. So I got to make a few of my ADRs. I decided while I was on the call I would hold off on the rest and try to use the online system in a few days.  I have a headache now. I wonder if we are going to get a Pete Rant about the ADR debacle.

Kim


----------



## tiggerbell

Launchpad11B said:


> Jaime...What did you get?


 
Todd-a-Palooza goodies - I'm not telling what!


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> Hi DAP Pals.  It has been one heck of a day. Got up early to try and do my ADRs online.  Am I an optimist or what?  Well after I saw that the system had crashed and the phone lines melted down I gave it a little time and tried calling on my cell phone every few minutes.  Busy, busy,busy.  So I went and got my lunch and came back to my desk so I could get some DIS'ing in while hitting the redial button on the cell phone.  AND THE #$@%%^%$# COMPUTER DIES!!!!!!!! So I have to move to an empty desk without any of my systems and try to work.  And occasionally hit the redial button on my cell phone.  And then I came home and started hitting the redial on the landline.  And I finally got a live person AND the system was up. So I got to make a few of my ADRs. I decided while I was on the call I would hold off on the rest and try to use the online system in a few days.  I have a headache now. I wonder if we are going to get a Pete Rant about the ADR debacle.
> 
> Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

tiggerbell said:


> Todd-a-Palooza goodies - I'm not telling what!



oooo, can I have one?


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> I think I may have started some trouble on the "lay off the cleaning lady thread." I couldn't take the Pete bashing anymore!



If you don't see me here anymore you will know I was banned....


----------



## Renysmom

tiggerbell said:


> Todd-a-Palooza goodies - I'm not telling what!



Curious minds want to know... 

Can we get a hint?? Pete gives us hints sometimes, why can't you


----------



## firsttimemom

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I totally planned on writing to you about my day and responding to yours when I opened up the DIS before dinner. However, after dinner one of the kitties knocked her toy under the couch. When I went to get it, I found one of Princess' Halloween toys. I guess you could say that it set me off. I'm sorry to be a damper on the fun here and vent like this, but I just wish I could let this go. I guess that's part of the reason why I am now having panic attacks. I'm just hurting so badly.



awww- Nikki- I'm sorry things have been so rough. I'm glad you have DAP to look forward to.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Perfect time to seek warmer climates



It seems like everyone here goes down to Orlando that week (w/th/fri of the week before are all early dismissal days). I run into more people I know from our town at WDW  that week than I do at the grocery store. 

PLUS we usually get a big snowstorm (well, at least a couple inches, but same thing) that week and schools are closed an extra day or two.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> No luck with Southwest coming down in price. Oh Well. It is already bought and paid for.



ditto- but we got $54 or $59 each way so I can't really expect them to come down below that now.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> If you don't see me here anymore you will know I was banned....



Things are heating up over there!


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> Who's staying behind that's friends with all of us?



Shanan and Jason?


----------



## shellyminnie

Renysmom said:


> If you don't see me here anymore you will know I was banned....





Launchpad11B said:


> Things are heating up over there!





Some people just need to get over it!!


----------



## chirurgeon

firsttimemom said:


> ditto- but we got $54 or $59 each way so I can't really expect them to come down below that now.



Liz, I am in the same place you are.  Well maybe not exactly.  I got $67 each way.  I really can't expect anything less than that.  Unless a REALLY good ding pops up.  I think you can get the best price on Southwest about 3 months prior to your travel dates. 

Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

I am sooo having to bite my lip right now . . . apparently we like kool-aid!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

shellyminnie said:


> I am sooo having to bite my lip right now . . . apparently we like kool-aid!!



Ohhhh, yeah!!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> I am sooo having to bite my lip right now . . . apparently we like kool-aid!!



???


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> ???



The "cleaning lady" thread!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> The "cleaning lady" thread!!



Oh.  It got me frustrated so I have been ignoring it.


----------



## kimisabella

shellyminnie said:


> I am sooo having to bite my lip right now . . . apparently we like kool-aid!!



Don't even bother with it, those type of people argue for the sake of arguing.


----------



## shellyminnie

kimisabella said:


> Don't even bother with it, those type of people argue for the sake of arguing.



Oh, I'm not. Besides, Paul is doing a great job!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

shellyminnie said:


> Oh, I'm not. Besides, Paul is doing a great job!!



Dudes (and Dudettes), the TF just hit me again!


----------



## kimisabella

k5jmh said:


> Dudes (and Dudettes), the TF just hit me again!



Ok spill it, what dirty questions did you ask?


----------



## 3guysandagal

k5jmh said:


> Dudes (and Dudettes), the TF just hit me again!



Congrats on the new tag!

Now I need to know what dirty question......


----------



## scarlett873

k5jmh said:


> Dudes (and Dudettes), the TF just hit me again!



Yay! 

I never get hit by the tag fairy...the tags I've got have been there for several years...lol


----------



## firsttimemom

chirurgeon said:


> Liz, I am in the same place you are.  Well maybe not exactly.  I got $67 each way.  I really can't expect anything less than that.  Unless a REALLY good ding pops up.  I think you can get the best price on Southwest about 3 months prior to your travel dates.
> 
> Kim



I haven't seen decent dings in a long time, though. At least out of Baltimore. A few years ago, we got $34 each way.


----------



## Annette_VA

Congrats on the new tag, Mike!  It *would* be interesting to know where TFs come from

I used to have 3 or 4 tags but deleted them about a year ago because they were so old. Guess I haven't said anything tag-worthy in the past year or so


----------



## WebmasterMike

kimisabella said:


> Ok spill it, what dirty questions did you ask?



See WebmasterAlex's thread about the upgrade.


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> I am sooo having to bite my lip right now . . . apparently we like kool-aid!!



I explained it to them as best I could and the reply was, "Kool Aid". That just about sums up their argument.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> I explained it to them as best I could and the reply was, "Kool Aid". That just about sums up their argument.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> I explained it to them as best I could and the reply was, "Kool Aid". That just about sums up their argument.



and this is why I am hanging over here - this thread has been something to look forward to everyday and does not add to my stress.

You guys are the best!


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> and this is why I am hanging over here - this thread has been something to look forward to everyday and does not add to my stress.
> 
> You guys are the best!



You might get a boost from the last couple of pages.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> This is why I do Halloween at Disney  I don't have to hand out candy nor walk with kids.




Yeah well I am not willing to give up my annual December trip, so trick or treating here I come in the rain no less.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Well... AirTran's schedule change was NOT in my favor. I am now leaving 2 hours sooner on Sunday than originally scheduled, causing me to likely have to leave the podcast taping before it's over.
> 
> Should I take Kathy up on her offer to extend the roomie situation through Sunday night and see if I can switch to a Monday departure? Should I burn another vacation day?  Would that mean I could go to MVMCP with you all?
> 
> Thoughts?



Go for it, take Kathy up on her offer and come to MVMCP with us!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

firsttimemom said:


> awww- Nikki- I'm sorry things have been so rough. I'm glad you have DAP to look forward to.



Ty. I really am not trying to be a party popper or attention seeker. I have yet been able to verbalize my thoughts about it IRL. On here is the only place I've been able to talk about it. Ty guys.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Guess who's staying until Monday now?!!!!
> Guess who has the best DIS BFF (kab407) in the world?!!!!
> Guess who now has to go buy MVMCP tickets for Sunday night?!!!



YAY!!!


----------



## kab407

k5jmh said:


> Dudes (and Dudettes), the TF just hit me again!



Nice Mike!


----------



## 3guysandagal

I posted over "there" but thought I would here as well.

Drink the Kool-Aid people.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> You might get a boost from the last couple of pages.



you made me look


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> I got to move around boxes all day!
> 
> And I learned the US Government LOVES paperwork!! There's a form for everything. There's probably a form for breathing and going to the bathroom but I haven't found those yet!!




Did you expect anything less!
It's the same way up here!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> I posted over "there" but thought I would here as well.
> 
> Drink the Kool-Aid people.



This was great Johh, but...

I'm still voting with my feet - that is the type of thread that bugs the heck out of me so I will stay away.
Enjoy guys!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> I think I may have started some trouble on the "lay off the cleaning lady thread." I couldn't take the Pete bashing anymore!




Good for you, I'll stand behind whatever you said. 
Update Kevin closed the thread!


----------



## ADP

What's up Peeps!  
Who's drinking the Kool-Aid?


----------



## 3guysandagal

ADP said:


> What's up Peeps!
> Who's drinking the Kool-Aid?



I did.....with a beer shooter.


----------



## AnneR

ADP said:


> What's up Peeps!
> Who's drinking the Kool-Aid?



I prefer my diet coke


----------



## hideeh

AnneR said:


> and this is why I am hanging over here - this thread has been something to look forward to everyday and does not add to my stress.
> 
> You guys are the best!



Ditto!

Anne, you are not so bad yourself!


----------



## AnneR

hideeh said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Anne, you are not so bad yourself!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Only 10 more pages........just sayin'


----------



## Renysmom

shellyminnie said:


> I am sooo having to bite my lip right now . . . apparently we like kool-aid!!



I was partial to grape as a kid, now I like cherry flavor


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> I am sooo having to bite my lip right now . . . apparently we like kool-aid!!



Yummy, can I have some more kool-aid!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Only 10 more pages........just sayin'



Is that a goal??


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


> Dudes (and Dudettes), the TF just hit me again!




Congrats!


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Is that a goal??


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


>


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> I posted over "there" but thought I would here as well.
> 
> Drink the Kool-Aid people.



Love it!


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> What's up Peeps!
> Who's drinking the Kool-Aid?




We are, want some!


----------



## Launchpad11B

I've never forced a thread to be locked before. I feel pretty good about it! Right or wrong, you should always be loyal and stand up for your friends.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> To quote the post I got from the Transportation board.



But I have no clue how she arrived at that price. I put in the codes from Mousesavers and still came up with about $180 after taxes and stuff.


----------



## Annette_VA

Renysmom said:


> I was partial to grape as a kid, now I like cherry flavor



I was always partial to lemon-lime which sadly you can't find anymore


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> I've never forced a thread to be locked before. I feel pretty good about it! Right or wrong, you should always be loyal and stand up for your friends.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

What up peeps?!?


----------



## firsttimemom

Renysmom said:


> I was partial to grape as a kid, now I like cherry flavor



I craved lime coolade when I was pregnant w/ DS. I think it was the margarita withdrawls...


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> I've never forced a thread to be locked before. I feel pretty good about it! Right or wrong, you should always be loyal and stand up for your friends.



I avoided that thread like the plague.  If someone was going to cause it to be locked, you were the guy, Paul.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> I craved lime coolade when I was pregnant w/ DS. I think it was the margarita withdrawls...


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> I avoided that thread like the plague.  If someone was going to cause it to be locked, you were the guy, Paul.



Did you read it?


----------



## DVCsince02

Did ya'll see the new DIS dictionary word (see new thread)?  I feel so proud!


----------



## 3guysandagal

TheBeadPirate said:


> What up peeps?!?



Hi Lori/Rick!

Just the usual drama, threads being locked, Drinkin' Kool-aid, 9 pages left,.......how are you?


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Did you read it?



Enough to know to stay away.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Did you read it?




I am going back and forth between here and there to read it. 
Love the dead horse!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Enough to know to stay away.



I posted a rebuttle to the Pete bashers.


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> I posted a rebuttle to the Pete bashers.



I read your post.  Well said Paul.


----------



## Renysmom

I finally stand up to "him" and the thread gets locked... 

For some reason I feel like dancing....


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


>



Hi Brandie

How was dinner?


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Did ya'll see the new DIS dictionary word (see new thread)?  I feel so proud!



You should be! You helped create a DIS'ism. Is DIS'ism a word?


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Hi Brandie
> 
> How was dinner?



Pretty good! Certainly hit the spot! 

I do have a headache though...ugh...


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> You should be! You helped create a DIS'ism. Is DIS'ism a word?



It is now


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> You should be! You helped create a DIS'ism. Is DIS'ism a word?



I birthed a DIS'ism!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I birthed a DIS'ism!



Did you require an epidural?


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Pretty good! Certainly hit the spot!
> 
> I do have a headache though...ugh...



Oh no!

Feel better soon.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I birthed a DIS'ism!



And you look so good!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Did you require an epidural?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> It is now





DVCsince02 said:


> I birthed a DIS'ism!



I call trademark on DIS'ism!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> And you look so good!



Do you have a project for us to color tonight?


----------



## Renysmom

DVCsince02 said:


> I birthed a DIS'ism!



and you were only in labor for 7566 posts... You look amazing after all that work


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Do you have a project for us to color tonight?



Just have to finish what I was working on last night...called it an early night.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Just have to finish what I was working on last night...called it an early night.



I'm still voting for purple.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I'm still voting for purple.



State/federal guidelines call for monochromatic....so in the end it will be black on white.


----------



## Dodie

I created an icon for Jen's DIS-ism.


----------



## jeanigor

Less than 7.....but you never know...the Podcast Cruise 2.0 thread got closed early...and the first DAP thread closed way late....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> State/federal guidelines call for monochromatic....so in the end it will be black on white.




Those guidelines are no fun


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I'm still voting for purple.




I want purple too!


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> I created an icon for Jen's DIS-ism.



Can you post it here?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Can you post it here?



I was wondering the same thing.....


----------



## Dodie

Sure. It's on the other thread too though...


----------



## shellyminnie




----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Sure. It's on the other thread too though...



Loves it!!!


----------



## AnneR

love it!


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Sure. It's on the other thread too though...


----------



## jeanigor

Is this sabotage Todd's posting ability night? Seriously. AIM, Yahoo, Facebook, and Gmail chat? Sheesh y'all!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


>



Hi Shelly - sounds like work is going great!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Is this sabotage Todd's posting ability night? Seriously. AIM, Yahoo, Facebook, and Gmail chat? Sheesh y'all!



They must be trying to help me catch up


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> They must be trying to help me catch up



We're neck and neck.


----------



## jeanigor

And with less than 6 pages to go...that means alot!!!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Is this sabotage Todd's posting ability night? Seriously. AIM, Yahoo, Facebook, and Gmail chat? Sheesh y'all!


You mean you can't multitask? I'm keeping up a conversation on FB with Jen...she seems to think I'm very chatty tonight...


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Did you require an epidural?





jeanigor said:


> And you look so good!





Renysmom said:


> and you were only in labor for 7566 posts... You look amazing after all that work





Dodie said:


> I created an icon for Jen's DIS-ism.





Dodie said:


> Sure. It's on the other thread too though...



TAG FAIRY!  WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> We're neck and neck.





I have assistance tonight


----------



## jeanigor

*There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
7th Annual Jellyroll Meet at Jellyrolls on the Boardwalk on Thursday 12/10 @ 8pm. Cost: $10 cover, plus your food and drink.
Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
Tonga Toast Breakfast at Kona Café/Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 9am. Cost: Price of food and drink.
Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.

These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.

If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
*
Hope that helps!!*


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> You mean you can't multitask? I'm keeping up a conversation on FB with Jen...she seems to think I'm very chatty tonight...



She's a proud mama...all those birthing endorphins...


And I am trying to work...slightly more than I actually do whist at work....


----------



## DVCsince02

Brandie kept beeping on Facebook.  I couldn't read fast enough.  LOL


----------



## AnneR

Should we hold the last post for you?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Should we hold the last post for you?



We don't hold for anyone. That's like saving a place in line. Cause for dismissal from the park.

Not to mention someone will snipe it.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Should we hold the last post for you?


Not a chance...it's every man/woman for themselves for the last post...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> We don't hold for anyone. That's like saving a place in line. Cause for dismissal from the park.
> 
> Not to mention someone will snipe it.





scarlett873 said:


> Not a chance...it's every man/woman for themselves for the last post...



oh my!


----------



## 3guysandagal

I just realized I missed my 2500th post....



Dodie said:


> Sure. It's on the other thread too though...




This should now be loaded into everyones image host!


----------



## Dodie

Did I mention that I'm staying Sunday night now? That I get to go to MVMCP with BFF kab407 and you guys now?

Oh yeah. I guess I did....

I'm pretty psyched about it.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> oh my!



Ask them about the PCC 1.0 thread that was closed while I was at MF...


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Did I mention that I'm staying Sunday night now? That I get to go to MVMCP with BFF kab407 and you guys now?
> 
> Oh yeah. I guess I did....
> 
> I'm pretty psyched about it.



but it calls for a second celebration


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Not a chance...it's every man/woman for themselves for the last post...





AnneR said:


> oh my!



We're cut throat here missy!!!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> I just realized I missed my 2500th post....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should now be loaded into everyones image host!




Congrats on your 2500th post honey!


----------



## Dodie

3guysandagal said:


> I just realized I missed my 2500th post....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should now be loaded into everyones image host!




That's a great idea John! Feel free to steal the cake icon and save it to your own space - so you don't crash my Photobucket site.


----------



## scarlett873

I'm way excited that I am getting in much earlier than I had originally expected AND I get in about the same time as my BFF AND Dodie's staying an extra night!! Wooo!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> We're cut throat here missy!!!



aarr!

This is going to be a challenge for me.  I let people in when in traffic.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Did I mention that I'm staying Sunday night now? That I get to go to MVMCP with BFF kab407 and you guys now?
> 
> Oh yeah. I guess I did....
> 
> I'm pretty psyched about it.



Really? Why would you be so psyched??? Are you guys staying in the Bates section of SSR?


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> aarr!
> 
> This is going to be a challenge for me.  I let people in when in traffic.


Yep...we don't mess around...


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Really? Why would you be so psyched??? Are you guys staying in the Bates section of SSR?


----------



## Dodie

So do we really think that the powers that be are paying such careful attention to us tonight that they're definitely going to shut us down - did I miss something - or are we just assuming we won't make it past 250 pages?


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> I let people in when in traffic.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> aarr!
> 
> This is going to be a challenge for me.  I let people in when in traffic.



You are either very nice or very weak (I guess nice). BTW there will definitely be tears tomorrow. Today was not a good. day. I was a way from the ICU for a few hours and came back to have about 5 people complain about one of my interns. 

Paul, you are my hero. Bring on the Cool-Aid


----------



## AnneR

Less than 5 pages...


Wonder if someone is watching this thread...


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Really? Why would you be so psyched??? Are you guys staying in the Bates section of SSR?



Hmmmm. Maybe you should come and visit us - just in case.  We'll save the rocking chair in the attic for you.


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> Did I mention that I'm staying Sunday night now? That I get to go to MVMCP with BFF kab407 and you guys now?
> 
> Oh yeah. I guess I did....
> 
> I'm pretty psyched about it.









scarlett873 said:


> Ask them about the PCC 1.0 thread that was closed while I was at MF...



She practically chased Alex down until he closed the thread!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> aarr!
> 
> This is going to be a challenge for me.  I let people in when in traffic.



So you let those people that run the merge lane in the construction zone in?


----------



## jeanigor

4


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> You are either very nice or very week. BTW there will definitely be tears tomorrow. Today was not a good. day. I was a way from the ICU for a few hours and came back to have about 5 people complain about one of my interns.
> 
> Paul, you are my hero. Bring on the Cool-Aid



I don't think I am week.

I just know that I appreciate when others are considerate to me.

I don't have tears, I get temper tantrums.


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> Ask them about the PCC 1.0 thread that was closed while I was at MF...


I remember that!  Everyone was all over Alex & posting on their phones.


----------



## aspen37

Minnie Lor said:


> What does that mean?





corky441 said:


> I was just going to ask the same thing



I work at a lumber/hardware store. I am the inventory manager/purchasing agent. I do cycle counts/inventory counts on every piece of lumber we carry every month. So I had to go outside and count all of our #2 pine, T&G pine, and D pine lumber/boards. It's not alot of fun when it is snowing. We are not like Lowes and Home Depot where everything is inside. We have 5 acres of lumber. I hope this helps.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Hmmmm. Maybe you should come and visit us - just in case.  We'll save the rocking chair in the attic for you.



I would love to, but then who would protect all the Pop Warner Cheerleaders from my Vice Queen?


----------



## DVCsince02

Cake! Cake! Cake! Cake! Cake!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> So you let those people that run the merge lane in the construction zone in?



Only when it is the merge section - if the run past - sorry about your luck buddy


----------



## Renysmom

DVCsince02 said:


> I birthed a DIS'ism!





3guysandagal said:


> I just realized I missed my 2500th post....
> 
> 
> This should now be loaded into everyone's image host!




Congrats.. wonderful Milestone 




Dodie said:


> Did I mention that I'm staying Sunday night now? That I get to go to MVMCP with BFF kab407 and you guys now?
> 
> Oh yeah. I guess I did....
> 
> I'm pretty psyched about it.



Yes an extra night to play!!! We are gonna have a blast at MVMCP.  I say a 6:00 meet-up outside of Crystal Palace and we move on from there.. This gives everyone time to leave the podcast taping, grab something to eat and get to the MK.. Does this work??


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> I don't think I am week.
> 
> I just know that I appreciate when others are considerate to me.
> 
> I don't have tears, I get temper tantrums.



No you are definitely in the nice category!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Cake! Cake! Cake! Cake! Cake!



Pie! Pie! Pie! Pie! Pie!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> 4



Getting comfy!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> I just realized I missed my 2500th post....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should now be loaded into everyones image host!




Congrats!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie said:


> So do we really think that the powers that be are paying such careful attention to us tonight that they're definitely going to shut us down - did I miss something - or are we just assuming we won't make it past 250 pages?



I have a feeling someones lurking around....


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> Did I mention that I'm staying Sunday night now? That I get to go to MVMCP with BFF kab407 and you guys now?
> 
> Oh yeah. I guess I did....
> 
> I'm pretty psyched about it.




woo hoo!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> I would love to, but then who would protect all the Pop Warner Cheerleaders from my Vice Queen?



Their shrill screams screams are protection enough.

3 to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

Love the combination of the "It's gone cake" thread and the "how to use the ignore feature" thread. Kevin's on a roll tonight! Thank goodness!


----------



## DVCsince02

Congrats on 2500, John!


----------



## jeanigor

Looks like I am going to have to cede this session. I must get this done. Oh and DP is demanding Starbucks.


----------



## Renysmom

Incase anyone cares..

Right now ONE post separates Paul and Anne as we race to close this thread...


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Looks like I am going to have to cede this session. I must get this done. Oh and DP is demanding Starbucks.



Sorry to see you go. No really.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Looks like I am going to have to cede this session. I must get this done. Oh and DP is demanding Starbucks.



Starbucks will keep you going strong all night.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Starbucks will keep you going strong all night.



It's Anne by a nose!


----------



## firsttimemom

I think last time I was 12th or 14th. Not sure I'm even in the top 20 this time.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Looks like I am going to have to cede this session. I must get this done. Oh and DP is demanding Starbucks.



I had to stop drinking Starbuck's at night. It was making me stay up till the middle of the night.


----------



## DVCsince02

3700?
Dang, missed.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Looks like I am going to have to cede this session. I must get this done. Oh and DP is demanding Starbucks.



doesn't he know the rule about having to take the lead if he makes the suggestion?


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I work at a lumber/hardware store. I am the inventory manager/purchasing agent. I do cycle counts/inventory counts on every piece of lumber we carry every month. So I had to go outside and count all of our #2 pine, T&G pine, and D pine lumber/boards. It's not alot of fun when it is snowing. We are not like Lowes and Home Depot where everything is inside. We have 5 acres of lumber. I hope this helps.




I feel for you girlfriend!
Just remember our trip is not that far away now!
35 days and we will be in WDW!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Their shrill screams screams are protection enough.
> 
> 3 to go!!!!!!!!!!!



IDK, Jaime is a mighty woman. Kinda like Lady Godiva.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> 3700?



missed it by one Jen


----------



## scarlett873

This was taken right after we realized that I was the last poster to that thread...live from the TSM party in Dec 2008...LOL


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> 3700?
> Dang, missed.



Sorry Jen!


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> missed it by one Jen



Darn kid with H1N1.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> This was taken right after we realized that I was the last poster to that thread...live from the TSM party in Dec 2008...LOL



You have a mission - last poster


----------



## dpuck1998

Busy night I see, just home from a dominate flag football performance


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I had to stop drinking Starbuck's at night. It was making me stay up till the middle of the night.




Congrats on 3700th post Anna!


----------



## sshaw10060

DVCsince02 said:


> Darn kid with H1N1.



Everyone in my house seems to be coughing today.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Darn kid with H1N1.



Is she doing any better?


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I feel for you girlfriend!
> Just remember our trip is not that far away now!
> 35 days and we will be in WDW!



I was muttering something like "in a few weeks I'll be at WDW where it is warm"!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I had to stop drinking Starbuck's at night. It was making me stay up till the middle of the night.



He doesn't care. He is back to going in at 9....doesn't care that some of us get up at 5:30


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> Busy night I see, just home from a dominate flag football performance



brrrr- I can't imagine how cold it is outside in MI. I can barely make it thru football practce in Maryland.


----------



## sshaw10060

aspen37 said:


> I was muttering something like "in a few weeks I'll be at WDW where it is warm"!



The thought of our trip next week is all that is keeping me going these days.


----------



## Renysmom

So Todd.. I have a very serious request of you.. 

Is it possible that you would please created each day while I am gone a small report on all of the day's DIS happenings, daily highlights, marriages, birthday, etc.. as well as all DAP decisions that are made while I am gone and PM it to me??

A daily newspaper if you will??  I will be out of touch for 7 days, with no internet a month before we DAP.. I will be so far behind!! 

Would ya, could ya.. please, please, please


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> Is she doing any better?



She wants to go to school tomorrow.  Her throat is better and the meds have controlled the fever.  I'm thinking one more day home.  We shall see.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Congrats on 3700th post Anna!



I didn't even know it was a race to 3700.


----------



## scarlett873

aspen37 said:


> I was muttering something like "in a few weeks I'll be at WDW where it is warm"!


I so hope it's warm this year! Last year it was freezing at night!!


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> This was taken right after we realized that I was the last poster to that thread...live from the TSM party in Dec 2008...LOL



I loved the expression on Alicia's face when she realized what you did!! I can still hear her screaming!!


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> Darn kid with H1N1.



How's she doing?


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I was muttering something like "in a few weeks I'll be at WDW where it is warm"!



I know and just think how nice that first night is going to be as you are lounging at the GF!


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> I so hope it's warm this year! Last year it was freezing at night!!



45 degrees would be warm right now.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> brrrr- I can't imagine how cold it is outside in MI. I can barely make it thru football practce in Maryland.



I am freezing in the house - I would be an iceberg outside.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> The thought of our trip next week is all that is keeping me going these days.



that might be all that's keeping your interns going, too...


----------



## scarlett873

shellyminnie said:


> I loved the expression on Alicia's face when she realized what you did!! I can still hear her screaming!!



And everyone else looking at us like we were nuts...


----------



## sshaw10060

aspen37 said:


> 45 degrees would be warm right now.



I will be so sad if WDW is cold in Dec.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I so hope it's warm this year! Last year it was freezing at night!!



Trust me it wasn't freezing!
Cool maybe, but not freezing!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I know and just think how nice that first night is going to be as you are lounging at the GF!



     I can't wait!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> that might be all that's keeping your interns going, too...


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> And everyone else looking at us like we were nuts...



We are nuts . . .


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> So Todd.. I have a very serious request of you..
> 
> Is it possible that you would please created each day while I am gone a small report on all of the day's DIS happenings, daily highlights, marriages, birthday, etc.. as well as all DAP decisions that are made while I am gone and PM it to me??
> 
> A daily newspaper if you will??  I will be out of touch for 7 days, with no internet a month before we DAP.. I will be so far behind!!
> 
> Would ya, could ya.. please, please, please



So you want me to be your DIS DAP Navigator ?


----------



## sshaw10060

250?


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> And everyone else looking at us like we were nuts...



That seemed to happen a lot!


----------



## scarlett873

250?

Dang...I post too late! LOL


----------



## 3guysandagal

250??


----------



## katscradle

Now


----------



## sshaw10060

Now?

Would have had it if not for the 40 second rule.


----------



## 3guysandagal

annette_va said:


> that seemed to happen a lot!




250!!!


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> That seemed to happen a lot!



Congrats on 250!


----------



## sah95

Hi!  Thought I would jump in on the fun!  My DS12 & I will be attending the TSM Party   This will be our first DIS event and hopefully not the last    So, are we supposed to bring prizes or something and how much do you bring?  I guess the number of people who signed up will be posted tomorrow ??  I would feel really bad if I showed up empty handed. It would be like forgetting to bring a dish to the office potluck Please let me know   I don't do FB since it is off limits on office computers and it is my main internet access.   I know, I know, I need to get w/ the program 

Smiles,
Sarah


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> So you want me to be your DIS DAP Navigator ?




Exactly!!  I will bring you a gift from Castaway and everything...

PLEASE


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> I will be so sad if WDW is cold in Dec.



it will still be warmer than it is in Mass. It's usually chilly at rope drop and in the evenings, but the daytime temps are pretty nice!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> 250?





scarlett873 said:


> 250?
> 
> Dang...I post too late! LOL





3guysandagal said:


> 250??





katscradle said:


> Now





sshaw10060 said:


> Now?
> 
> Would have had it if not for the 40 second rule.





3guysandagal said:


> 250!!!



Stolen right from under you!

Go Annette!


----------



## Annette_VA

3guysandagal said:


> 250!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> Exactly!!  I will bring you a gift from Castaway and everything...
> 
> PLEASE



Then I need you to continue you're daily digest since I am getting on the Magic as she is getting off!


----------



## AnneR

sah95 said:


> Hi!  Thought I would jump in on the fun!  My DS12 & I will be attending the TSM Party   This will be our first DIS event and hopefully not the last    So, are we supposed to bring prizes or something and how much do you bring?  I guess the number of people who signed up will be posted tomorrow ??  I would feel really bad if I showed up empty handed. It would be like forgetting to bring a dish to the office potluck Please let me know   I don't do FB since it is off limits on office computers and it is my main internet access.   I know, I know, I need to get w/ the program
> 
> Smiles,
> Sarah



Welcome Sarah

My understanding is that little gifts are optional.


----------



## firsttimemom

Annette- I was thinking about bringing DD down to Richmond overnight to see Wicked. Is there a hotel close to the theater that you would recommend? My parents live in Fredericksburg so we *could* drive back there, but it would be nice to do a girls night in a hotel.


----------



## aspen37

Annette_VA said:


> That seemed to happen a lot!



Congrats!     

I had to take my dog outside to go pee.


----------



## AnneR

Do you think we can take this thread to 5000?


----------



## Dodie

Still here I see...


----------



## 3guysandagal

sah95 said:


> Hi!  Thought I would jump in on the fun!  My DS12 & I will be attending the TSM Party   This will be our first DIS event and hopefully not the last    So, are we supposed to bring prizes or something and how much do you bring?  I guess the number of people who signed up will be posted tomorrow ??  I would feel really bad if I showed up empty handed. It would be like forgetting to bring a dish to the office potluck Please let me know   I don't do FB since it is off limits on office computers and it is my main internet access.   I know, I know, I need to get w/ the program
> 
> Smiles,
> Sarah



Hi Sarah, Welcome!

This thread's life expectancy is fading fast, so make sure to join us on thread #3.

Nothing needed to bring, just have fun.


----------



## Renysmom

sshaw10060 said:


> Then I need you to continue you're daily digest since I am getting on the Magic as she is getting off!



We should so try to hide something on the ship and see if its still there  when we switch places


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Still here I see...



Clinging until the bitter end...


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Do you think we can take this thread to 5000?



Ambitious little thing you are tonite huh?


----------



## aspen37

sah95 said:


> Hi!  Thought I would jump in on the fun!  My DS12 & I will be attending the TSM Party   This will be our first DIS event and hopefully not the last    So, are we supposed to bring prizes or something and how much do you bring?  I guess the number of people who signed up will be posted tomorrow ??  I would feel really bad if I showed up empty handed. It would be like forgetting to bring a dish to the office potluck Please let me know   I don't do FB since it is off limits on office computers and it is my main internet access.   I know, I know, I need to get w/ the program
> 
> Smiles,
> Sarah





AnneR said:


> Welcome Sarah
> 
> My understanding is that little gifts are optional.



Welcome Sarah! And yes the gift are optional.


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> We should so try to hide something on the ship and see if its still there  when we switch places



I love that idea!


----------



## katscradle

sah95 said:


> Hi!  Thought I would jump in on the fun!  My DS12 & I will be attending the TSM Party   This will be our first DIS event and hopefully not the last    So, are we supposed to bring prizes or something and how much do you bring?  I guess the number of people who signed up will be posted tomorrow ??  I would feel really bad if I showed up empty handed. It would be like forgetting to bring a dish to the office potluck Please let me know   I don't do FB since it is off limits on office computers and it is my main internet access.   I know, I know, I need to get w/ the program
> 
> Smiles,
> Sarah



Welcome Sarah!


----------



## Renysmom

sshaw10060 said:


> I love that idea!



Ok so here is the plan.. You should send me your cell phone number and I can text you the Saturday I get off the ship with where you should look to find what I left...  Then what I left you must bring to DAP and return to me..

Since you don't know what I left we will see if you find the right thing


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Do you think we can take this thread to 5000?



Hang on there Anne, what do you have against 4000???


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I had to take my dog outside to go pee.



Didn't you tell Buddy what was going on!


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Ambitious little thing you are tonite huh?



nah, I'm realistic not tonight.

I would love to be here when thread #3 is started - we took the last one to 5000


----------



## georgemoe

I see the residents are getting active tonight.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Didn't you tell Buddy what was going on!



When he's gotta pee, he's gotta pee!


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> I see the residents are getting active tonight.



Hi George!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> I see the residents are getting active tonight.




Hey George!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Hang on there Anne, what do you have against 4000???



I really just want to be here for the start of the next thread


----------



## georgemoe

aspen37 said:


> Hi George!



Hi Anna. We have pee talk as well I see. 



katscradle said:


> Hey George!



Hi Katherine.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> When he's gotta pee, he's gotta pee!



I can relate....


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> I can relate....



You too?


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> You too?



getting old(er) is sooooo much fun


----------



## Tonya2426

Just thought I would post so I could be close to the end of the thread


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> You too?



Hi George!    Yes............yes I can.


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> Just thought I would post so I could be close to the end of the thread



Evening Tonya

Have you recovered from your trip?


----------



## DVCsince02

Got quiet....


----------



## Renysmom

are we still here??


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Got quiet....



Farmville was calling me


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Hi Anna. We have pee talk as well I see.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Katherine.



Nothing is off limits around here.


----------



## Annette_VA

firsttimemom said:


> Annette- I was thinking about bringing DD down to Richmond overnight to see Wicked. Is there a hotel close to the theater that you would recommend? My parents live in Fredericksburg so we *could* drive back there, but it would be nice to do a girls night in a hotel.



Let me ask around & I'll get back to you

I'm hoping to see Wicked while it's here. Can't wait!


----------



## dpuck1998

firsttimemom said:


> brrrr- I can't imagine how cold it is outside in MI. I can barely make it thru football practce in Maryland.



we play indoors, nice and toasty!



DVCsince02 said:


> Got quiet....



LOL quiet...and entire 4 mins between post!  EEKKK


----------



## georgemoe

Tonya2426 said:


> Just thought I would post so I could be close to the end of the thread



Hi Tonya 



3guysandagal said:


> Hi George!    Yes............yes I can.



Nice 



DVCsince02 said:


> Got quiet....



Getting cake?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Had to go see what else was happening.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> Getting cake?



Actually Halloween Oreos.


----------



## LMO429

DVCsince02 said:


> Actually Halloween Oreos.



delicious!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> Just thought I would post so I could be close to the end of the thread



Hi Roomie!!


----------



## sah95

Thanks for the warm welcome!!  So, what kind of "little gifts" were brought last yr?  Does everyone put them on a specific table at the party, fill gift bags w/ the various things, or did you pass them out at random??
I will be following the next thread too.  Ya'll are hillarious


----------



## Renysmom

DVCsince02 said:


> Actually Halloween Oreos.



Nice...


----------



## Annette_VA

DVCsince02 said:


> Actually Halloween Oreos.



I just discovered double stuff golden Oreos.  Dangerous!!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Got quiet....



I was reading the last few pages of Lay off the cleaning lady, Pete!


----------



## aspen37

I'm watching the biggest loser and Abby's story just kills me.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Actually Halloween Oreos.



I have never had these - I don't buy Oreos very often.  No one else in the house likes them.


----------



## Tonya2426

georgemoe said:


> Hi Tonya


 
Hi George!!!


----------



## AnneR

aspen37 said:


> I'm watching the biggest loser and Abby's story just kills me.



I'm frustrated - all my regular Tuesday shows are repeats  NCIS, NCIS LA and The Good Wife.

I turned off NCIS LA and watched public - The sinking of the Andrea Dorie


----------



## katscradle

sah95 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!!  So, what kind of "little gifts" were brought last yr?  Does everyone put them on a specific table at the party, fill gift bags w/ the various things, or did you pass them out at random??
> I will be following the next thread too.  Ya'll are hillarious



I did not bring that much and just passed out to different people as I introduced myself.


----------



## stichlover87

aspen37 said:


> I'm watching the biggest loser and Abby's story just kills me.



My Bad


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> I have never had these - I don't buy Oreos very often.  No one else in the house likes them.



  That's just wrong!!


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> I have never had these - I don't buy Oreos very often.  No one else in the house likes them.



 How can they not like oreos??? That just baffles me . . .


----------



## 3guysandagal

sah95 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!!  So, what kind of "little gifts" were brought last yr?  Does everyone put them in a specific table at the party, fill gift bags w/ the various things, or did you pass them out at random??
> I will be following the next thread too.  Ya'll are hillarious



I have a feeling there will be over 500, maybe 600 people there Sarah.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> That's just wrong!!



You are so right - so I just bake chocolate chips on a regular basis.  I do like having the house smell of baking cookies.


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> Hi Roomie!!


 
Hey Roomie!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  Can't wait until I see you in Dec!!!!


----------



## Renysmom

stichlover87 said:


> I agree...I was sad to see her go but I am happy that she is doing so well at home.



Darn it, your ruined it.. 

Don't post spoilers ... I just am at the baseball challenge portion.... and you told us what happened.. May as well stop watching


----------



## BilltM

I think you guys caused the whole reconfig & upgrade for space this past weekend!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> How can they not like oreos??? That just baffles me . . .



What can I say


----------



## kathrna

OK Anne, how do you survive in your own home?  the girls don't like oreos, hubby doens't like to go to Disney.  I mean, it's like saying that you don't like candy corn!!


----------



## aspen37

stichlover87 said:


> I agree...I was sad to see her go but I am happy that she is doing so well at home.



She goes home! Oh no!!!! I live in Colorado and the second hour just started.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> You are so right - so I just bake chocolate chips on a regular basis.  I do like having the house smell of baking cookies.



ahhhh, that makes up for it then..


----------



## stichlover87

Renysmom said:


> Darn it, your ruined it..
> 
> Don't post spoilers ... I just am at the baseball challenge portion.... and you told us what happened.. May as well stop watching



Ouch sorry I am tired I wasn't thinking.


----------



## AnneR

BilltM said:


> I think you guys caused the whole reconfig & upgrade for space this past weekend!!



No, I think we did that the week before


----------



## firsttimemom

kathrna said:


> it's like saying that you don't like candy corn!!




bite your tongue!


----------



## Renysmom

stichlover87 said:


> Ouch sorry I am tired I wasn't thinking.



Well I guess I can forgive you this one time


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> OK Anne, how do you survive in your own home?  the girls don't like oreos, hubby doens't like to go to Disney.  I mean, it's like saying that you don't like candy corn!!



Well, I decided a while ago that I was a big girl and if I want something I should just make my plans and do.

On the Oreo side - there are always snack packs at Sheetz when I have a craving - and the upside, I can eat the entire package and not feel as guilty.


----------



## katscradle

On another topic I got picked to participate in a study called Let's Talk Toys!
They ship your children toys that are not out on the market yet.
You have the child play with it and answer a survey about what you thought about it.
I received the first toy yesterday for Johnny to play with.
I spent the afternoon with him, setting it up and playing.
The the older one came along, and everything went down hill from there.
What a mess to clean up before I could cook dinner tonight.
However I think I am really going to like being in the program.
It will save us some dollars at christmas as well.
They let us keep the toys!


----------



## 3guysandagal

BilltM said:


> I think you guys caused the whole reconfig & upgrade for space this past weekend!!



We do our best for the sake of the DIS.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> You are so right - so I just bake chocolate chips on a regular basis.  I do like having the house smell of baking cookies.



I do that on the first day of school and around christmas. I'm dangerous around cookie dough so I'm better off buying oreos bcs Im less likely to eat those.


----------



## aspen37

stichlover87 said:


> Ouch sorry I am tired I wasn't thinking.



I'm half watching so if I miss it at least I know what happened.


----------



## firsttimemom

aspen37 said:


> I'm watching the biggest loser and Abby's story just kills me.



I don't know how I would get out of bed each day.


----------



## stichlover87

Renysmom said:


> Well I guess I can forgive you this one time



Okay good...but I still feel really bad about it  Hmmm maybe I should bring some cookies to DAP or some treats to make up for it.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> I do that on the first day of school and around christmas. I'm dangerous around cookie dough so I'm better off buying oreos bcs Im less likely to eat those.



I tend to go crazy for the holidays - I love baking cookies.  I love my Kitchen Aid


----------



## Renysmom

OK guys, it's time for me to say goodnight.. 

I have one more day of work before I am free for 11 days so I am out of here for tonite.  Thanks for a great night of fun, laughs and friendship..

and Todd thanks for offering to write the DAP Navigator while I am gone.


----------



## aspen37

firsttimemom said:


> I don't know how I would get out of bed each day.



Same here.


----------



## kathrna

firsttimemom said:


> I do that on the first day of school and around christmas. I'm dangerous around cookie dough so I'm better off buying oreos bcs Im less likely to eat those.



I think I have a moderation problem.  If it's sweet, I'll eat it and I won't stop eating it until it's either gone or I get sick.  With the exception of fruit cake.  That's sweet, but not to my liking.  Anything else, shove shove shove in the pie hole.  I LOVE SWEETS!  Candy, cookies, brownies, cake, pie, muffins, scones, doughnuts.  yum yum yum!


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> OK guys, it's time for me to say goodnight..
> 
> I have one more day of work before I am free for 11 days so I am out of here for tonite.  Thanks for a great night of fun, laughs and friendship..
> 
> and Todd thanks for offering to write the DAP Navigator while I am gone.



2 days of work for me


----------



## aspen37

Renysmom said:


> OK guys, it's time for me to say goodnight..
> 
> I have one more day of work before I am free for 11 days so I am out of here for tonite.  Thanks for a great night of fun, laughs and friendship..
> 
> and Todd thanks for offering to write the DAP Navigator while I am gone.



Have a great vacation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BilltM

3guysandagal said:


> We do our best for the sake of the DIS.




That is taking one for the team!!


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> OK Anne, how do you survive in your own home?  the girls don't like oreos, hubby doens't like to go to Disney.  I mean, it's like saying that you don't like candy corn!!



Hi Kathy.   Nothing says tooth decay more than a big bowl of candy corn. But boy do I love that stuff.


----------



## BilltM

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kathy.   Nothing says tooth decay more than a big bowl of candy corn. But boy do I love that stuff.



and pixie sticks!!


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> I tend to go crazy for the holidays - I love baking cookies.  I love my Kitchen Aid



Brandie and I were just talking about our Kitchen Aids today.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I tend to go crazy for the holidays - I love baking cookies.  I love my Kitchen Aid



Every year I think Im going to burn the motor out on mine but it keeps on chugging along...


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie and I were just talking about our Kitchen Aids today.



I don't have one of those.  I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> Every year I think Im going to burn the motor out on mine but it keeps on chugging along...



I had a different stand up mixer but it couldn't handle making cookies.  Kitchen Aid is still going strong.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie and I were just talking about our Kitchen Aids today.



I love mine. I have had it since 1994.


----------



## sah95

katscradle said:


> I did not bring that much and just passed out to different people as I introduced myself.



What did you bring?

600 people    Duuude, that's a lot of glowsticks!!!  Now I see why people only bring a limited # of items.

So, will there be DISapalooza specific T-shirts?  I put it out there on the DISigns board but have yet to get a response.  

Smiles,
Sarah


----------



## DVCsince02

We were discussing the scraper paddle as an attachment.


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kathy.   Nothing says tooth decay more than a big bowl of candy corn. But boy do I love that stuff.



I envy the people that have candy corn in a little decorative bowl on their counters. I can't buy the stuff anymore bcs I'll eat the entire bag in one day. LOVE LOVE LOVE it.


----------



## georgemoe

Deb needs some trading pins for DAP so it's time to go back to eBay. $1.69 per pin with free shipping. You decide how many you want. Very good seller. I've dealt with them multiple times. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-TRADING-WHOLESALE-PINS-PIN-LOT-25-50-75-WDW-DLR_W0QQitemZ280413857172QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4149f7e594

Now the question is how many? 10, 20, 30,


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> We were discussing the scraper paddle as an attachment.



I don't have that.


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> We were discussing the scraper paddle as an attachment.




ooh- I want that. I also covet the pasta attachment. But then again, I have my mom's old pasta roller machine thingy and I've never used it. But the scraper attachment- now that I'd get some use out of!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie and I were just talking about our Kitchen Aids today.





DVCsince02 said:


> We were discussing the scraper paddle as an attachment.



I love mine!  Tell me about the scraper paddle.

I'm hoping to get the pasta attachment for xmas


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> OK guys, it's time for me to say goodnight..
> 
> I have one more day of work before I am free for 11 days so I am out of here for tonite.  Thanks for a great night of fun, laughs and friendship..
> 
> and Todd thanks for offering to write the DAP Navigator while I am gone.




Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## firsttimemom

sah95 said:


> So, will there be DISapalooza specific T-shirts?  I put it out there on the DISigns board but have yet to get a response.
> 
> Smiles,
> Sarah



I think corEy was going to put some stuff up on Cafe Press to order. He's had a busy month with Pete being gone and Ferris's walk so Im hoping they'll be up in early November.


----------



## kathrna

firsttimemom said:


> I envy the people that have candy corn in a little decorative bowl on their counters. I can't buy the stuff anymore bcs I'll eat the entire bag in one day. LOVE LOVE LOVE it.



My favorite is Indian Corn b/c it's got the chocolate part on it.  It's all candy corn,  but I'm obsessed with it.  Anyone that is my friend over on FB knows that when October came around I started eating it AND eating it AND eating it.  So far I've bought four big bags.  All gone.  

Hi, I'm Kathy. I'm a candy corn-aholic.  It's been about nine days since I last had candy corn.


----------



## AnneR

I think it is time to turn in.  I have been up since 4:30.  I see ya'll in the morning.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Deb needs some trading pins for DAP so it's time to go back to eBay. $1.69 per pin with free shipping. You decide how many you want. Very good seller. I've dealt with them multiple times.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-TRADING-WHOLESALE-PINS-PIN-LOT-25-50-75-WDW-DLR_W0QQitemZ280413857172QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4149f7e594
> 
> Now the question is how many? 10, 20, 30,




She won't deal with Canadains though!


----------



## sah95

firsttimemom said:


> I think corEy was going to put some stuff up on Cafe Press to order. He's had a busy month with Pete being gone and Ferris's walk so Im hoping they'll be up in early November.



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## DVCsince02

There are a bunch of different blades.  Basically it keeps you from stopping, scraping the bowl down and starting again.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=3282476207&ref=pd_sl_13a4tcqjr7_b


----------



## kathrna

nite anne!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie and I were just talking about our Kitchen Aids today.





DVCsince02 said:


> We were discussing the scraper paddle as an attachment.



Love our Kitchenaid. Never heard of the scraper paddle.



firsttimemom said:


> ooh- I want that. *I also covet the pasta attachment*. But then again, I have my mom's old pasta roller machine thingy and I've never used it. But the scraper attachment- now that I'd get some use out of!



I have the grinder and sausage stuffing attachment. Would love to get the pasta attachment some day.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> There are a bunch of different blades.  Basically it keeps you from stopping, scraping the bowl down and starting again.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=3282476207&ref=pd_sl_13a4tcqjr7_b



Thats a great idea! I have a couple of the regular beater blades but these are great.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I covet a KitchenAid mixer.

I also covet the counter space to hold one.

Alas....I have neither.


----------



## DVCsince02

Last post?


----------



## kathrna

DisneyKevin said:


> I covet a KitchenAid mixer.
> 
> I also covet the counter space to hold one.
> 
> Alas....I have neither.



So you ARE lurking around here tonight??!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

closed?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Thats wierd, tried to post and it was closed, now its open...


----------



## DVCsince02

I swear I got this thread is closed message!


----------



## kathrna

not yet


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> closed?




Keep trying.


----------



## DVCsince02

Kevin, our mixer only comes out of the cupboard for the holidays.


----------



## kathrna

it was closed a moment ago


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> I swear I got this thread is closed message!


----------



## DVCsince02

I knew I saw that.


----------



## katscradle

I guess anytime now!


----------



## kathrna

it's getting close


----------



## DisneyKevin

DVCsince02 said:


> I swear I got this thread is closed message!



Just messin with you.


----------



## DVCsince02

Kevin, are you teasing us?


----------



## kathrna

the only question is WHEN??


----------



## Tonya2426

did I make one last post?


----------



## katscradle

I said to John, there not a new thread up yet, and this one says closed.


----------



## DisneyKevin

DVCsince02 said:


> Kevin, our mixer only comes out of the cupboard for the holidays.



I covet the cabinet space.

I have a small kitchen.

It's remodeled and looks fabulous......but it's small.


----------



## DVCsince02

DisneyKevin said:


> Just messin with you.





I knew I was right. (just like Kevin)


----------



## Tonya2426

Tonya2426 said:


> did I make one last post?


 
yep - how about another post?


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> Just messin with you.



How are you?


----------



## kathrna

Kevin, you're such a jokester!


----------



## MenashaCorp

The Neverending Thread.  Falkor and Atreyu showing up soon...


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> I covet the cabinet space.
> 
> I have a small kitchen.
> 
> It's remodeled and looks fabulous......but it's small.


 
a kitchen aid mixer is a must for anyone who loves to bake.  if you only bake occassionally then a hand mixer usually works for most things


----------



## aspen37

Spoiler alert for Biggest loser....







Rudy lost more than a 101 pounds in 7 weeks!!!  Wow that is crazy!!!


----------



## katscradle

Boy this thread is moving right along now!


----------



## DVCsince02

DisneyKevin said:


> I covet the cabinet space.
> 
> I have a small kitchen.
> 
> It's remodeled and looks fabulous......but it's small.



We don't have that many lower cabinets either.  This one is stuffed with the mixer, the blender and all the small appliances that don't get much use.


----------



## cocowum

Are we closed?


----------



## DisneyKevin

katscradle said:


> How are you?



I'm doing well....just waiting for John to watch the Flipping Out reunion show.

We have very low standards.


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> The Neverending Thread.  Falkor and Atreyu showing up soon...



Hi Jason! Buddy would say hi but he is snoring.


----------



## cocowum

DisneyKevin said:


> I covet the cabinet space.
> 
> I have a small kitchen.
> 
> It's remodeled and looks fabulous......but it's small.



We also have a very small kitchen. I don't mind though. I hardly ever use it.


----------



## kathrna

OK I'm going to head off to bed.  Perhaps I will magically awaken to a new thread.  Everyone have a good night.  Play nice.  Night Kevin!


----------



## DVCsince02

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm doing well....just waiting for John to watch the Flipping Out reunion show.
> 
> We have very low standards.



I'm watching that too.


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> We don't have that many lower cabinets either. This one is stuffed with the mixer, the blender and all the small appliances that don't get much use.


'

I am an applicance collector and a platter/serving bowl collector so as I look for houses the cabinets are a deal breaker.


----------



## MenashaCorp

aspen37 said:


> Hi Jason! Buddy would say hi but he is snoring.


 

Too cute!!   I love when their legs twitch while dreaming (about chasing squirrels, no doubt).


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm doing well....just waiting for John to watch the Flipping Out reunion show.
> 
> We have very low standards.



Thanks for reminding me!!!! I just set DVR.


----------



## cocowum

Last post?


----------



## katscradle

I have so many cupboards in my kitchen it's not funny.
John designed a wonderful kitchen, utilitizing every square inch of my galley kitchen.
My job tomorrow is to go through the cupboards and get rid of things I don't ever use.
The make a wish foundation is picking up Thursday morning.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Hey KK!!  Thanks again for the Dolphin help!

...and somehow I PO'd the TF.


----------



## dpuck1998

DisneyKevin said:


> I covet a KitchenAid mixer.
> 
> I also covet the counter space to hold one.
> 
> Alas....I have neither.



You can come over and use mine anytime.  I bet I use it on average twice a week.


----------



## cocowum

MenashaCorp said:


> Too cute!!   I love when their legs twitch while dreaming (about chasing squirrels, no doubt).



Norman barks in his sleep.


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm watching that too.


 
Poor Ryan.  Jeff is so petty.


----------



## DVCsince02

Tonya2426 said:


> '
> 
> I am an applicance collector and a platter/serving bowl collector so as I look for houses the cabinets are a deal breaker.



My mom is a dish and china collector.  She has a pattern for every occasion.  I covet her Fiesta ware collection.


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> Too cute!!   I love when their legs twitch while dreaming (about chasing squirrels, no doubt).



I think your right. That or a magpie.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> '
> 
> I am an applicance collector and a platter/serving bowl collector so as I look for houses the cabinets are a deal breaker.



My passion is china!
However I use all the good china.
It was not meant to sit in a cupboard and look nice.


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> Norman barks in his sleep.


 
Brody Baby does that too!!!  It is soooo cute.  It makes me smile everytime he does it.


----------



## katscradle

Where did Kevin go! 
Anyone know?


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> Brody Baby does that too!!!  It is soooo cute.  It makes me smile everytime he does it.



I have to wear ear plugs to bed.


----------



## katscradle

Who got 3900?


----------



## cocowum

katscradle said:


> Where did Kevin go!
> Anyone know?



Locking a thread perhaps???


----------



## DVCsince02

Kevin - Where are you?


----------



## cocowum




----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> I have to wear ear plugs to bed.


 

Brody isn't that bad.  He sort of barks out of the side of his mouth.  But he usually sleeps on the couch - he doesn't like it when I move in the bed so he leaves me in the bed alone.


----------



## 3guysandagal




----------



## DVCsince02

Closed?


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


>



It just said it was closed and I lost my post!


----------



## katscradle

Kevin is playing! 
I went to post congrats to Alicia on post 3900 and it said this thread is closed!
Congrats Alicia!


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> Brody isn't that bad.  He sort of barks out of the side of his mouth.  But he usually sleeps on the couch - he doesn't like it when I move in the bed so he leaves me in the bed alone.



Norman grumbles all night.  He's soooo tough in his sleep.


----------



## DVCsince02

Oh, come on!  I want to go to bed!  Close it, please!!!!


----------



## cocowum

Last post?


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> Kevin is playing!
> I went to post congrats to Alicia on post 3900 and it said this thread is closed!
> Congrats Alicia!



He really is a tease.


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Locking a thread perhaps???



He's trying! Who's going to get the last post?


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> Norman grumbles all night.  He's soooo tough in his sleep.


 
Norman is soooo cute.


----------



## aspen37

Hmm I think someone os playing games with us.


----------



## WebmasterMike

dpuck1998 said:


> You can come over and use mine anytime.  I bet I use it on average twice a week.



I love my Kitchenmaid, I must user her 13 times a week.  "Oh Christy!!"  

Just kidding, We love our Kitchenaid!  Especially around the holidays!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Me!


----------



## cocowum




----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> He really is a tease.



I know, but we love him!


----------



## dpuck1998

I Love love love my kitchen!  I do most of the real cooking, but my wife cooks a bit too.  We all hang out there and eat at the island.  We started our house with plans for the kitchen and went from there.  Well that and the wine fridge


----------



## cocowum

Close this thread! I need to go to bed.


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> Norman grumbles all night.  He's soooo tough in his sleep.



They are all so cute when asleep.


----------



## DVCsince02

k5jmh said:


> I love my Kitchenmaid, I must user her 13 times a week.  "Oh Christy!!"
> 
> Just kidding, We love our Kitchenaid!  Especially around the holidays!!!!



You are gonna get it!


----------



## Tonya2426

KK is the puppet master!!!


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


> I love my Kitchenmaid, I must user her 13 times a week.  "Oh Christy!!"
> 
> Just kidding, We love our Kitchenaid!  Especially around the holidays!!!!




I don't have one!
I stopped baking when I decided it was time to lose some weight.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Kevins playing tricks


----------



## aspen37

Who's gonna get the last post?


----------



## dpuck1998

Kevin went for reinforcements I think.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> I Love love love my kitchen!  I do most of the real cooking, but my wife cooks a bit too.  We all hang out there and eat at the island.  We started our house with plans for the kitchen and went from there.  Well that and the wine fridge



I didn't know you were a cook.


----------



## DVCsince02

This is our first house, so we really had no idea what to plan for.  11 years later, I am looking forward to a new house.


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> Kevin went for reinforcements I think.



I think your right.


----------



## katscradle

I used to bake everyday!
No airconditioning and 104 outside and I would be making 12 loaves of banana bread.


----------



## cocowum

John is probably waiting until his show is over...


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> I don't have one!
> I stopped baking when I decided it was time to lose some weight.


 
I don't bake that often anymore - living alone means you have a whole cake on the counter tempting you.


----------



## DVCsince02

Is this it?


----------



## georgemoe

MenashaCorp said:


> The Neverending Thread.  Falkor and Atreyu showing up soon...



Bite any rocks lately?


----------



## WebmasterMike

Jen, I cook for Christy.  I am her DIS-Gigolo (for hire).


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> John is probably waiting until his show is over...



Good point!


----------



## 3guysandagal

I can hear you giggling Kevin...........


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> This is our first house, so we really had no idea what to plan for.  11 years later, I am looking forward to a new house.



Same here. I wish we had much bigger closets!


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> I used to bake everyday!
> No airconditioning and 104 outside and I would be making 12 loaves of banana bread.


 
It gets to 104 in Canada?!?!?  Who knew


----------



## WebmasterMike

Don, I want a new Camera (7D)


----------



## georgemoe

Tonya2426 said:


> a kitchen aid mixer is a must for anyone who loves to bake.  if you only bake occassionally then *a hand mixer usually works *for most things



Because they are, um, handy?


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Is this it?



Not yet...


----------



## DVCsince02

I cook, but not by choice.  I'd much rather bake.  Chris enjoys cooking though.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> I didn't know you were a cook.



What?  You haven't seen all my cooking post?  I'm a griller in the summer, but cook up a storm with the kids.  We are usually making desserts though.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Don, I also want to get a couple of faster lenses.


----------



## cocowum




----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> This is our first house, so we really had no idea what to plan for.  11 years later, I am looking forward to a new house.



So are we, something with quite a bit of property.
I hate this neighborhood.
Don't get me wrong, it's not aweful.
Homes go from the 300000- 900000 price range.
The nieghbors are aweful the home is too small. 
It's time to move!


----------



## DVCsince02

Flipping out is over!


----------



## Tonya2426

georgemoe said:


> Because they are, um, handy?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Shows over....here we go!


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> OK I'm going to head off to bed.  Perhaps I will magically awaken to a new thread.  Everyone have a good night.  Play nice.  Night Kevin!



Hope you get a visit from the candy corn fairy.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Sloppy Joe, Slop, Slop, Sloppy Joe


----------



## DVCsince02

Now?


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> What?  You haven't seen all my cooking post?  I'm a griller in the summer, but cook up a storm with the kids.  We are usually making desserts though.



I've seen pancakes and chocolate cake. Where's the beef?


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I cook, but not by choice.  I'd much rather bake.  Chris enjoys cooking though.




Boy you and I have alot in common.
I don't like cooking, but I love to bake.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> This is our first house, so we really had no idea what to plan for.  11 years later, I am looking forward to a new house.



This is our forth house   and we built two of them (and we are still married)



k5jmh said:


> Don, I want a new Camera (7D)





k5jmh said:


> Don, I also want to get a couple of faster lenses.



I might have a hard time justifying a new camera at this point   The 7D looks nice though.  If you have to choose go with good glass.  You can always benefit from good glass.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Hoagies and Grinders


----------



## Tonya2426

Maybe he is watching the encore of flipping out


----------



## DVCsince02

k5jmh said:


> Sloppy Joe, Slop, Slop, Sloppy Joe





You like that, don't ya?!


----------



## cocowum




----------



## DVCsince02

Navy beans, navy beans....


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> I've seen pancakes and chocolate cake. Where's the beef?



I don't post that very often.  Not as fun   I did make some good enchiladas this weekend.


----------



## katscradle

We are not at 4000 yet!


----------



## aspen37

You guys are making hungry!


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> Maybe he is watching the encore of flipping out



Maybe he is tormenting us...


----------



## WebmasterMike

MEatloaf sandwich


----------



## georgemoe

MenashaCorp said:


> Too cute!!   I love when their legs twitch while dreaming (about chasing squirrels, no doubt).



Maybe for a dog it's cute. Deb hates when I get the jimmie leg going.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hoagies and grinders....


----------



## Tonya2426

anyone know what the benefits of fertilized crops is in farmville?


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Maybe he is tormenting us...



He is good at that!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> we are not at 4000 yet!



No.


----------



## dpuck1998

k5jmh said:


> Sloppy Joe, Slop, Slop, Sloppy Joe



badger badger badger.....mushroom...mushroom....


----------



## cocowum




----------



## katscradle

I hope they close it tonight!


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> anyone know what the benefits of fertilized crops is in farmville?



You get XP points for harvesting them.


----------



## Tonya2426

georgemoe said:


> Maybe for a dog it's cute. Deb hates when I get the jimmie leg going.


 
Maybe she should stop scratching your tummy


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## dpuck1998




----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Maybe she should stop scratching your tummy


----------



## cocowum

Maybe we'll make it to 4000?


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Maybe for a dog it's cute. Deb hates when I get the jimmie leg going.


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> You get XP points for harvesting them.



Yeah but in Farmville you can't do anything with your money!
At least in farmtown you can buy things!


----------



## dpuck1998




----------



## aspen37

We will be at 4000 in a couple of minutes.


----------



## cocowum




----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> You get XP points for harvesting them.


 
thanks - I just fertlized your crops


----------



## cocowum

katscradle said:


> Yeah but in Farmville you can't do anything with your money!
> At least in farmtown you can buy things!



I am a FV girl.


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> Yeah but in Farmville you can't do anything with your money!
> At least in farmtown you can buy things!



What?


----------



## dpuck1998

I'm out, nite all!!  have fun....


----------



## 3guysandagal

4000?


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm out, nite all!!  have fun....



Night Don!


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> thanks - I just fertlized your crops



I just fertilized_ your _crops.


----------



## DVCsince02

Alicia and I listened to the podcast.  If that girl said "guys" one more time I was going to scream!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> What?



In farmtown you can buy things like houses, tools, fences, & ponds!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Hi, everyone!  Did we have fun with our dining reservations today??? Oh, yes...we did!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> 4000?



Not yet.


----------



## WebmasterMike

4000+


----------



## cocowum

2 more


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> In farmtown you can buy things like houses, tools, fences, & ponds!



4000!!

Sneak!


----------



## DVCsince02

Missed it again.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## cocowum

Congrats Kat!!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

I guess I need to make ADR's for DAP


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> In farmtown you can buy things like houses, tools, fences, & ponds!



Congrats Kat!!!!     

Stupid 40 second rule.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Sneak!



what are you saying dear?


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> Yeah but in Farmville you can't do anything with your money!
> At least in farmtown you can buy things!





katscradle said:


> In farmtown you can buy things like houses, tools, fences, & ponds!



What are you talking about?  I've got tons of things I have bought.


----------



## WebmasterMike

What about ADP's ADR's for DAP


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Missed it again.




Sorry Jen, but you asked!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> I've seen pancakes and chocolate cake. Where's the beef?



Where is your beefcake?


----------



## aspen37

How long are they going to let us go on?


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Alicia and I listened to the podcast.  If that girl said "guys" one more time I was going to scream!



 I thought she had a great voice.


----------



## DVCsince02

Tonya2426 said:


>



That's cute.


----------



## WebmasterMike

I need Kool-aid


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> What are you talking about?  I've got tons of things I have bought.



In farmville?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

k5jmh said:


> What about ADP's ADR's for DAP



ADP needs no ADRs for DAP...he's solo, and solo means........



EATING AT THE BARS!


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Where is your beefcake?



In bed, snoring....


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


>



He is so cute.


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> I thought she had a great voice.



Yeah, she did have a great voice, but guys over and over was too much.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


>




Tonya keep them coming I love them all!


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Yeah, she did have a great voice, but guys over and over was too much.



I didn't notice....


----------



## WebmasterMike

What time is the Podcast going to be up tomorrow?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

katscradle said:


> In farmville?



Yep, me too...a cow barn, spooky trees, a gravestone that has a cow-ghost popping out of it...you can buy lots of stuff!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> In farmville?



Yeah, barns, houses, fences, dairy farm, tractors, decorations, etc.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Why am I trying to inflate my post count?


----------



## cocowum

Love the new tag Mike.


----------



## cocowum

UrsulasShadow said:


> Yep, me too...a cow barn, spooky trees, a gravestone that has a cow-ghost popping out of it...you can buy lots of stuff!





DVCsince02 said:


> Yeah, barns, houses, fences, dairy farm, tractors, decorations, etc.



a villa.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


>


----------



## DVCsince02

k5jmh said:


> Why am I trying to inflate my post count?



Cuz you wanna be like us cool kids by drinking our Kool Aid.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Guess I PO'd the TF


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> In bed, snoring....


 
Snoring?!?!  My DIS hubby snores?!?!?  hmmmm, might need to rethink this marriage.  Oh wait  . . .  he is sleeping with Alicia, I don't need to worry about it.


----------



## georgemoe

Hey you guys!


----------



## cocowum

Are things slowing down?


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Yeah, barns, houses, fences, dairy farm, tractors, decorations, etc.




That's in farmtown!
I have been playing them both and can't do anything but plant and harvest in farmville!


----------



## georgemoe

Hey howdy hey!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DVCsince02 said:


> Yeah, she did have a great voice, but guys over and over was too much.


Why does that bother you guys so much?  I mean, c'mon, guys...it's a colloquialism.  There are so many that are so much worse...


----------



## DVCsince02

Well, I give up.

Kathy, go buy stuff in Farmville!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Snoring?!?!  My DIS hubby snores?!?!?  hmmmm, might need to rethink this marriage.  Oh wait  . . .  he is sleeping with Alicia, I don't need to worry about it.


----------



## WebmasterMike

This is like "slow Chat" tonight


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> Snoring?!?!  My DIS hubby snores?!?!?  hmmmm, might need to rethink this marriage.  Oh wait  . . .  he is sleeping with Alicia, I don't need to worry about it.



He's awful! I can hear him on the other side of the house.  Earplugs.


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> That's in farmtown!
> I have been playing them both and can't do anything but plant and harvest in farmville!



I don't play FarmTOWN, I play FarmVILLE!  You can buy stuff in Farmville!  Trust me!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


>



Jack skellington.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

katscradle said:


> That's in farmtown!
> I have been playing them both and can't do anything but plant and harvest in farmville!


Hmmmm, methinks you misunderstand the game, then.  You never go to market and buy decorations, houses, etc?


----------



## georgemoe

I might need to get a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


>



I love this one.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> I don't play FarmTOWN, I play FarmVILLE!  You can buy stuff in Farmville!  Trust me!



I gave them both up. They are too time consuming.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Hey you guys!





georgemoe said:


> Hey howdy hey!




Hi George!


----------



## katscradle

Another 146 posts and I will catch up to Todd!
Do you think they will keep it open all night?
I will have to be here all night to do that!
Unless I take a lesson from Yvet and start counting!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Yikes, I just realized, it is just after 10:00


----------



## DVCsince02

UrsulasShadow said:


> Why does that bother you guys so much?  I mean, c'mon, guys...it's a colloquialism.  There are so many that are so much worse...



It bothes me like Jenny McCarthy bothers you.



Tonya2426 said:


>



She is cute!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

k5jmh said:


> Guess I PO'd the TF


LOL!  What dirty questions are you asking the TF?


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> I might need to get a bowl of ice cream.



What kind?


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> I might need to get a bowl of ice cream.



Vanilla?


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> He's awful! I can hear him on the other side of the house.  Earplugs.


 
You poor thing!!!  If I was you, I would have to have a separate bedroom for actual sleeping.  I am the worst person when it comes to distractions when trying to fall asleep.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I don't play FarmTOWN, I play FarmVILLE!  You can buy stuff in Farmville!  Trust me!



Ok I call you tomorrow and you can show me how, please!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DVCsince02 said:


> It bothes me like Jenny McCarthy bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> She is cute!



"Guys" is not dangerous.  Jenny McCarthy is dangerous.


----------



## DVCsince02

Alicia, post a picture of your farm.


----------



## georgemoe

Hey John..

No ice cream. Time for a pillow though.

Good luck on the last post tonight.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## WebmasterMike

UrsulasShadow said:


> LOL!  What dirty questions are you asking the TF?



I asked Alex, how they Birthed TF's.


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> It bothes me like Jenny McCarthy bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> She is cute!



What!!! Mindy doesn't like Jenny McCarthy?  I looove J.M.!!! 


Just kidding Mindy! It's late, I'm bored!


----------



## DVCsince02

UrsulasShadow said:


> "Guys" is not dangerous.  Jenny McCarthy is dangerous.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Hey John..
> 
> No ice cream. Time for a pillow though.
> 
> Good luck on the last post tonight.



Night George.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DVCsince02 said:


> Alicia, post a picture of your farm.



Alicia has 4 cow barns!!! I only have 1.


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


> I asked Alex, how they Birthed TF's.



I don't think you want to know that!


----------



## Tonya2426

Out of Halloween - moving on to Thanksgiving


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> Ok I call you tomorrow and you can show me how, please!



Sure, I'll be here.

Okay, going to bed.

Night!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hey John..
> 
> No ice cream. Time for a pillow though.
> 
> Good luck on the last post tonight.




Night George! 
Sweet dreams, tell Deb I say hi!


----------



## Tonya2426

UrsulasShadow said:


> Alicia has 4 cow barns!!! I only have 1.


 

I have to wait until my crops are harvested so I can move my cows and then buy the barns


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Sure, I'll be here.
> 
> Okay, going to bed.
> 
> Night!



Night sweet dreams! 
Hoping your daughter is feeling better tomorrow!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Sure, I'll be here.
> 
> Okay, going to bed.
> 
> Night!



Night Jen.


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Alicia, post a picture of your farm.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## spaddy

Good Evening everyone. 

I am about 50 pages behind.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I have to wait until my crops are harvested so I can move my cows and then buy the barns




Mine are almost ready!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## WebmasterMike

cocowum said:


>


ALicia, has Ian been working on your farm (under Christy's name)?


----------



## DVCsince02

Now post a picture of my farm.  LOL!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


>




Wow, I will have to figure this out!


----------



## cocowum

UrsulasShadow said:


> Alicia has 4 cow barns!!! I only have 1.



Alicia is bored at home all day.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Good Evening everyone.
> 
> I am about 50 pages behind.



Hi Anne!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> Good Evening everyone.
> 
> I am about 50 pages behind.



Hi Anne! How are you?


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


>



That one is cute.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


>



I like this one!


----------



## aspen37

Wow 4100!


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> Hi Anne!



Hello Anna.  I really can't keep up with all this.


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Now post a picture of my farm.  LOL!



the red pic box is too small to capture all that stuff!  I'm all about the crops.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Wow 4100!




Congrats Anna!


----------



## WebmasterMike

AnneR   	455
jeanigor 	436
katscradle 	298
kathrna 	168
scarlett873 	162
DVCsince02 	162
sshaw10060 	151
Renysmom 	143
aspen37 	140
shellyminnie 	127
Minnie Lor 	111
dpuck1998 	100
Launchpad11B 	86
Madi100 	85
georgemoe 	83
k5jmh 	82
firsttimemom 	81
3guysandagal 	80
kimisabella 	79
Dodie 	78
cocowum 	70
Annette_VA 	64
tiggerbell 	61
spaddy 	57
wildfan1473 	57
chirurgeon 	50
Tonya2426 	46
TXYankee 	39
tlcoke 	32
LMO429 	31
kab407 	28
TSWJan78 	26
ADP 	25
baby1disney 	25
UrsulasShadow 	23
*NikkiBell* 	20
NancyIL 	16
IWISHFORDISNEY 	16
mikelan6 	16
Mouse Skywalker 	15
chickie 	15
hideeh 	14
DisneyKevin 	14
stichlover87 	14
MenashaCorp 	13
OKW Lover 	13
tickledtink33 	13
exwdwcm 	12
fakereadhed 	11
WebmasterJohn 	10


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Hello Anna.  I really can't keep up with all this.



I can't either.


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> Hi Anne! How are you?



Doing well, Katherine.  How are you doing?


----------



## cocowum

k5jmh said:


> ALicia, has Ian been working on your farm (under Christy's name)?



Yes!


----------



## aspen37

It is going almost as fast as chat.


----------



## katscradle

135 more to go!


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> the red pic box is too small to capture all that stuff!  I'm all about the crops.


 
I like to think of my farm as a working farm and not just for show


----------



## WebmasterMike

> Launchpad11B 86
> Madi100 85
> georgemoe 83
> k5jmh 82



How is it that George is always on top?


----------



## cocowum

I'm so tired! I'm afraid to go to bed.


----------



## aspen37

k5jmh said:


> AnneR   	455
> jeanigor 	436
> katscradle 	298
> kathrna 	168
> scarlett873 	162
> DVCsince02 	162
> sshaw10060 	151
> Renysmom 	143
> aspen37 	140
> shellyminnie 	127
> Minnie Lor 	111
> dpuck1998 	100
> Launchpad11B 	86
> Madi100 	85
> georgemoe 	83
> k5jmh 	82
> firsttimemom 	81
> 3guysandagal 	80
> kimisabella 	79
> Dodie 	78
> cocowum 	70
> Annette_VA 	64
> tiggerbell 	61
> spaddy 	57
> wildfan1473 	57
> chirurgeon 	50
> Tonya2426 	46
> TXYankee 	39
> tlcoke 	32
> LMO429 	31
> kab407 	28
> TSWJan78 	26
> ADP 	25
> baby1disney 	25
> UrsulasShadow 	23
> *NikkiBell* 	20
> NancyIL 	16
> IWISHFORDISNEY 	16
> mikelan6 	16
> Mouse Skywalker 	15
> chickie 	15
> hideeh 	14
> DisneyKevin 	14
> stichlover87 	14
> MenashaCorp 	13
> OKW Lover 	13
> tickledtink33 	13
> exwdwcm 	12
> fakereadhed 	11
> WebmasterJohn 	10




Wow I moved up to 9th!


----------



## spaddy

cocowum said:


> I'm so tired! I'm afraid to go to bed.



Me too.  I hate missing it.


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> I'm so tired! I'm afraid to go to bed.



Same here.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> Doing well, Katherine.  How are you doing?



I am good!
I am away next week with John no kids!
And there is now only 34 more days till we arrive in WDW!


----------



## Tonya2426

moving on to the December celebrations


----------



## cocowum

Dang. I'm not even in the top 20!


----------



## 3guysandagal

I think we have been abandoned...


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> I am good!
> I am away next week with John no kids!
> And there is now only 34 more days till we arrive in WDW!



I never get a vacation like that.  We take our son with us everywhere.  Maybe someday.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## cocowum

It's 11:30 on the East coast.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> moving on to the December celebrations



Am I on the good list or the bad?


----------



## spaddy

cocowum said:


> Dang. I'm not even in the top 20!



Too much Farmville and not enough DIS.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> I think we have been abandoned...



I'm starting to think so.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> moving on to the December celebrations




Awww, he's cute!


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> Dang. I'm not even in the top 20!


 
I'm not either.    but I am giving it the college try


----------



## cocowum

spaddy said:


> I never get a vacation like that.  We take our son with us everywhere.  Maybe someday.



Our DAP trip is our first trip without DD and she's 15...

I think it's different when you only have one.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Looking forward to the show tomorrow.
More info coming!


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> It's 11:30 on the East coast.



It's only 9:30 here, but I'm still sleepy.


----------



## WebmasterMike

cocowum said:


> Dang. I'm not even in the top 20!



I am!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Tonya2426 said:


>



Pilgrim Pie!!! My Favorite!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> I think we have been abandoned...



Kevin fell asleep!


----------



## spaddy

Love the smileys Tonya.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## cocowum

spaddy said:


> Too much Farmville and not enough DIS.



Very true!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Looking forward to the show tomorrow.
> More info coming!



Same here. I hope it is up before I go to work.


----------



## WebmasterMike

I need Some More


----------



## cocowum

aspen37 said:


> It's only 9:30 here, but I'm still sleepy.



Is it still snowing?


----------



## Tonya2426

spaddy said:


> Love the smileys Tonya.


 
Thanks  (it is my only hope of catching up to the top 20)


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


>



I can't wait for December!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> I never get a vacation like that.  We take our son with us everywhere.  Maybe someday.



We haven't this will be the first!
I am going hunting, not somewhere I can take the children! 
Then next April a second honeymoon!


----------



## cocowum

k5jmh said:


> I need Some More



Nice gun!!!!


----------



## spaddy

cocowum said:


> Our DAP trip is our first trip without DD and she's 15...
> 
> I think it's different when you only have one.



So you are saying I only have to wait 10 more years?

I didn't realize your daughter wasn't coming.  That will be different for you and Paul.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> We haven't this will be the first!
> I am going hunting, not somewhere I can take the children!
> Then next April a second honeymoon!



You went to Hawaii with out them.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Am I on the good list or the bad?



Your on the good list!


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> We haven't this will be the first!
> I am going hunting, not somewhere I can take the children!
> Then next April a second honeymoon!



Sounds really nice.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> We haven't this will be the first!
> I am going hunting, not somewhere I can take the children!
> Then next April a second honeymoon!



You are forgetting Hawaii, my dear.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


>


----------



## cocowum

AnneR  455 
jeanigor  436 
katscradle  305 
kathrna  168 
scarlett873  162 
DVCsince02  162 
sshaw10060  151 
aspen37  150 
Renysmom  143 
shellyminnie  127 
Minnie Lor  111 
dpuck1998  100 
k5jmh  86 
Launchpad11B  86 
Madi100  85 
georgemoe  83 
3guysandagal  82 
firsttimemom  81 
kimisabella  79 
cocowum  79 
Dodie  78


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> You are forgetting Hawaii, my dear.



Jinx!


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> Then next April a second honeymoon!


 
I think I am going on this second honeymoon of yours  - along with a few other of your friends


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Your on the good list!



I hope so.


----------



## spaddy

Tonya2426 said:


> Thanks  (it is my only hope of catching up to the top 20)







cocowum said:


> AnneR  455
> jeanigor  436
> katscradle  305
> kathrna  168
> scarlett873  162
> DVCsince02  162
> sshaw10060  151
> aspen37  150
> Renysmom  143
> shellyminnie  127
> Minnie Lor  111
> dpuck1998  100
> k5jmh  86
> Launchpad11B  86
> Madi100  85
> georgemoe  83
> 3guysandagal  82
> firsttimemom  81
> kimisabella  79
> cocowum  79
> Dodie  78



I am going to make a run for the top 20.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> So you are saying I only have to wait 10 more years?
> 
> I didn't realize your daughter wasn't coming.  That will be different for you and Paul.



No you won't have to wait 10 more years!


----------



## WebmasterMike

cocowum said:


> AnneR  455
> jeanigor  436
> katscradle  305
> kathrna  168
> scarlett873  162
> DVCsince02  162
> sshaw10060  151
> aspen37  150
> Renysmom  143
> shellyminnie  127
> Minnie Lor  111
> dpuck1998  100
> k5jmh  86
> Launchpad11B  86
> Madi100  85
> georgemoe  83
> 3guysandagal  82
> firsttimemom  81
> kimisabella  79
> cocowum  79
> Dodie  78



Alicia cracked 20 and I got George off of me.  Maybe I should call him Hoeje!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I think I am going on this second honeymoon of yours  - along with a few other of your friends



I'll be there!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> I think I am going on this second honeymoon of yours  - along with a few other of your friends



I think you're right!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> You went to Hawaii with out them.



I did and loved every minute of those 4 days!


----------



## cocowum

spaddy said:


> So you are saying I only have to wait 10 more years?
> 
> I didn't realize your daughter wasn't coming.  That will be different for you and Paul.



She decided after a week in May and 3 weeks in August, she could miss DAP!

We are pretty excited! I keep tormenting her, saying I'm going to come home with a souvenir.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> No you won't have to wait 10 more years!



Time will tell.  It is much easier taking one with you.  My son is very portable.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I did and loved every minute of those 4 days!



I bet they were peaceful.


----------



## cocowum

spaddy said:


> I am going to make a run for the top 20.


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> We are pretty excited! I keep tormenting her, saying I'm going to come home with a souvenir.


 
oh la la!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> She decided after a week in May and 3 weeks in August, she could miss DAP!
> 
> We are pretty excited! I keep tormenting her, saying I'm going to come home with a souvenir.



Hamster?


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> She decided after a week in May and 3 weeks in August, she could miss DAP!
> 
> We are pretty excited! I keep tormenting her, saying I'm going to come home with a souvenir.



Oh man I would be having nightmares if I were her.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> You are forgetting Hawaii, my dear.



I could never forget Hawaii honey!
I knew the day I married you that you would make all my dreams come true!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## spaddy

I think I better get to bed.

Good night all.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> I think I better get to bed.
> 
> Good night all.



Night Anne!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## 3guysandagal

Night Anne


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


>



That one is strange.


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> oh la la!!!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I think I am going on this second honeymoon of yours  - along with a few other of your friends



You sure are, it's going to be great!
Now no one tell the boys this!
Johnny told Kenny the other day they are going on one of those things for mommies & daddies!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


>



   That smiley cracks me up.


----------



## cocowum

aspen37 said:


> Oh man I would be having nightmares if I were her.



 Poor kid! I'm trying to live up to Anne's (Kathy's mom) standards. 


Night Anne!


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> I am going to make a run for the top 20.




Go for it only a few to go!


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> That one is strange.


 
I didn't get that one either    (but who am I to not post for the sake of my count.)


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> You sure are, it's going to be great!
> Now no one tell the boys this!
> Johnny told Kenny the other day they are going on one of those things for mommies & daddies!



With 38 of their friends.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I didn't get that one either    (but who am I to not post for the sake of my count.)



Keep them coming.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> With 38 of their friends.



They don't need to know that....


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> Poor kid! I'm trying to live up to Anne's (Kathy's mom) standards.
> 
> 
> Night Anne!



Are you going to marry Todd also?


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I bet they were peaceful.



They were, but boy did I sleep when we got home!
I didn't sleep much in those 4 days, and I think John and I saw most of the island of Oahu.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


>



Aww....


----------



## WebmasterMike




----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> She decided after a week in May and 3 weeks in August, she could miss DAP!
> 
> We are pretty excited! I keep tormenting her, saying I'm going to come home with a souvenir.




Oh yeah!


----------



## cocowum

I think I'm going to bed. Kevin and John are both offline. I'm beat! Have fun.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> They were, but boy did I sleep when we got home!
> I didn't sleep much in those 4 days, and I think John and I saw most of the island of Oahw.



Yeah I bet you were site seeing!


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> I think I better get to bed.
> 
> Good night all.




Night Anne! 
Sweet dreams!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


>




Want a candy cane, can't have it!


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> I think I'm going to bed. Kevin and John are both offline. I'm beat! Have fun.



Night Alicia!


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> I think I'm going to bed. Kevin and John are both offline. I'm beat! Have fun.


 
Night Alicia!!  Good luck sleeping with your two snorers


----------



## WebmasterMike

Nite Alicia!!


----------



## cocowum

k5jmh said:


>



Pooped at 15...






Yep, she's sleeping on the sidewalk.


----------



## Tonya2426

This is Anna sledding on the snow she has been getting


----------



## aspen37

I have moved into 5th overall.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


>



Cougar Smiley...

"Candy cane little boy?"


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> This is Anna sledding on the snow she has been getting



I just checked outside and it is still snowing!   I think they are calling for 8" tonight and 12" tomorrow.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> With 38 of their friends.



Yeah well they don't know about that part!
If Kenny knew we would be in so much trouble.
I mean we would still leave them with the sitter, but they would put that poor woman through the paces, as revenge!


----------



## cocowum

AnneR  455 
jeanigor  436 
katscradle  315 
kathrna  168 
aspen37  167 
scarlett873  162 
DVCsince02  162 
sshaw10060  151 
Renysmom  143 
shellyminnie  127 
Minnie Lor  111 
dpuck1998  100 
k5jmh  89 
3guysandagal  88 
Launchpad11B  86 
cocowum  86 
Madi100  85 
georgemoe  83 
firsttimemom  81 
kimisabella  79 
Dodie  78 
Tonya2426  68


Go Tonya! 

Good night.


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> Pooped at 15...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, she's sleeping on the sidewalk.



She must have been exhausted!


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> I just checked outside and it is still snowing!   I think they are calling for 8" tonight and 12" tomorrow.


----------



## Tonya2426

Don't do this in the morning, Anna


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


>



Oh isn't he sweet!


----------



## cocowum

I'm posting once more to pass Paul. 

Seriously, this time I mean it... Good night.


----------



## WebmasterMike

cocowum said:


> Pooped at 15...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, she's sleeping on the sidewalk.



Mine was only 3 then.  Poor Jenny!

Is that "Parent Blackmail" material?


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Yeah well they don't know about that part!
> If Kenny knew we would be in so much trouble.
> I mean we would still leave them with the sitter, but they would put that poor woman through the paces, as revenge!



If we pulled that we would never have gone on vacation again.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Yeah I bet you were site seeing!




John's got video!
You would get tired just watching the video, I do!


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> She must have been exhausted!


 
This was after 1.0 and DATW - we were all exhausted  (some of us just are more germphobic)


----------



## cocowum

k5jmh said:


> Mine was only 3 then.  Poor Jenny!
> 
> Is that "Parent Blackmail" material?



Oh, I've got worse!


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> I'm posting once more to pass Paul.
> 
> Seriously, this time I mean it... Good night.



Good night


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> I think I'm going to bed. Kevin and John are both offline. I'm beat! Have fun.




Night Alicia, and sweet dreams to you too!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I have moved into 5th overall.



YAY!!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> John's got video!
> You would get tired just watching the video, I do!



This is not that kind of website!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I just checked outside and it is still snowing!   I think they are calling for 8" tonight and 12" tomorrow.



Glad it's you and not me!


----------



## Tonya2426

This is Santa wishing he had cake instead of cookies


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> john's got video!
> You would get tired just watching the video, i do!



shhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Don't do this in the morning, Anna



That's funny!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> This is Santa wishing he had cake instead of cookies



 Cake is always better!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


>



This is my favorite.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> If we pulled that we would never have gone on vacation again.



Have you meet my boys?
You know the ones with ADD & the one with ADHD! 
They do things we would never have even thought of doing when we were kids!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Don't do this in the morning, Anna


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> This is not that kind of website!




Get your mind out of the gutter or in your case snowbank, it's not that kind of video.
My mama didn't raise no fool!


----------



## Tonya2426

Anna driving on the freshly fallen snow


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Anna driving on the freshly fallen snow



Now that looks like fun.


----------



## Tonya2426

Anna taking Buddy out to tinkle tonight


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter or in your case snowbank, it's not that kind of video.
> My mama didn't raise no fool!



Sorry I can't help it.


----------



## Tonya2426

Did your mother ever dress you in so many layers you couldn't put your arms down ?


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Anna taking Buddy out to tinkle tonight




Aww I feel bad for her having to go out in that stuff, and bad for Buddy as well!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Anna taking Buddy out to tinkle tonight



That's how I felt yesterday.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Did your mother ever dress you in so many layers you couldn't put your arms down ?




I don't think so.
I don't remember back that far.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Aww I feel bad for her having to go out in that stuff, and bad for Buddy as well!



Don't feel bad for Buddy he loves it.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Don't feel bad for Buddy he loves it.



Of course he does, he has a fur coat!


----------



## Tonya2426

Flu shot anyone?


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Did your mother ever dress you in so many layers you couldn't put your arms down ?



I grew up where it was warm. I lived in Southern California and Arizona. I moved here on my own!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Flu shot anyone?



She scares me!


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Don't feel bad for Buddy he loves it.


 
Brody loves the cold - he gets all frisky and happy  (but he has never seen snow - he'd probably love it though)


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Flu shot anyone?




We have made the decision not to get those this year!


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> She scares me!


 
You don't want to end up like this


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I grew up where it was warm. I lived in Southern California and Arizona. I moved here on my own!



What were you thinking?


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Brody loves the cold - he gets all frisky and happy  (but he has never seen snow - he'd probably love it though)



All the doss I have seen up here Love to roll in it. 
I am surprised he isn't making me take him out a lot more than he has tonight.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> What were you thinking?



It was so pretty in the summer. It was June and the trees were so pretty. I was fooled!!!!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> You don't want to end up like this



I was like that in 2005. It was AWEFUL!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Let's hope noone does this during DATW


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I was like that in 2005. It was AWEFUL!!!


 
I had the flu my freshman year in college and NEVER want to have it again.  I could barely lift my head off the pillow.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Let's hope noone does this during DATW



    I have been wanting to use that smiley! I cracks me up!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> It was so pretty in the summer. It was June and the trees were so pretty. I was fooled!!!!



boy, you sure were!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I had the flu my freshman year in college and NEVER want to have it again.  I could barely lift my head off the pillow.



Same here. I told my friend that at least if I die I won't feel anymore.  I went to the doctor after that comment.


----------



## aspen37

Does the time change this weekend?


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I have been wanting to use that smiley! I cracks me up!


 
It makes me laugh too


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I had the flu my freshman year in college and NEVER want to have it again.  I could barely lift my head off the pillow.




Well I am hoping I don't get it, but John and I thought it was best to stop getting the flu shots.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> It was so pretty in the summer. It was June and the trees were so pretty. I was fooled!!!!


 
I won't move anywhere until I have seen it in the summer and the winter    Miami in January is very deceiving because August is the pits.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Does the time change this weekend?



Yep!


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Does the time change this weekend?


 
It does indeed - better get the flashlight out for Brody Baby's nightly walk


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> It does indeed - better get the flashlight out for Brody Baby's nightly walk




On halloween night no less!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I won't move anywhere until I have seen it in the summer and the winter    Miami in January is very deceiving because August is the pits.



I don't mind the first three or four months of winter. After that is when I start going crazy! Last year I went to Fl and a 9 night caribbean cruise in January. That help me get thru the winter.


----------



## Tonya2426

Who knew Ariel had her own smilie


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Yep!





Tonya2426 said:


> It does indeed - better get the flashlight out for Brody Baby's nightly walk



THanks I wasn't sure.

With the mountains here it will be start getting dark around 4:15. I hate this time of year.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I don't mind the first three or four months of winter. After that is when I start going crazy! Last year I went to Fl and a 9 night caribbean cruise in January. That help me get thru the winter.



This winter we have WDW in December and California in April.
That should get us through the winter.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> This winter we have WDW in December and California in April.
> That should get us through the winter.



As soon as I get back from DAP my mind will ABD!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> As soon as I get back from DAP my mind will ABD!



That's how I am thinking as well.


----------



## katscradle

Only 102 more posts and I would catch up with Todd, but I am getting tired.
I think I am going to go to bed soon.


----------



## aspen37

Our local Denver weatherman from Denver is on the weather channel talking about the snowfall that is going to hit Denver.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> As soon as I get back from DAP my mind will ABD!


 
Especially since we owe our final ABD payment in January


----------



## katscradle

Hey only 19 more posts till 4300!
Just saying!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Only 102 more posts and I would catch up with Todd, but I am getting tired.
> I think I am going to go to bed soon.



Same here. 6:00AM comes early.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> Especially since we owe our final ABD payment in January


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Our local Denver weatherman from Denver is on the weather channel talking about the snowfall that is going to hit Denver.



Are you thinking, your glad you don't live in Denver?


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Especially since we owe our final ABD payment in January



There's the motivation to make sure the trip gets paid in full.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Hey only 19 more posts till 4300!
> Just saying!



What is wrong with us? We are never satisfied.


----------



## tickledtink33

What are you kids still doing up?


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> What is wrong with us? We are never satisfied.




No we drink too much kool-aid!


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> What is wrong with us? We are never satisfied.



Kool Aid withdrawal.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Are you thinking, your glad you don't live in Denver?



They aren't going to get nearly the amount of snow we are. They get all of the coverage because they are a big city.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> What are you kids still doing up?




Hey Kim trying to make 4300 right now!
How are you?


----------



## Tonya2426

tickledtink33 said:


> What are you kids still doing up?


 
What are you still doing up?!?!?!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Especially since we owe our final ABD payment in January



I am thinking about that now. I have $1067.00 left. I have to keep that in mind when I am at WDW and in Las Vegas.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> They aren't going to get nearly the amount of snow we are. They get all of the coverage because they are a big city.




John says you are like 2000 feet above Denver!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> What are you kids still doing up?



Hey what are you up too? Are you practicing staying up late for DAP?


----------



## tickledtink33

Getting ready to fall into bed.  A friend at work is retiring on Friday and we had his party today.  I ate way too much.  Didn't feel good when I got home so I laid down and slept waaaay to long.  Got up and still felt sooo full that I decided to get on my Wii Fit.  Just looked at the time a short while ago and thought HOLY CRAP!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I am thinking about that now. I have $1067.00 left. I have to keep that in mind when I am at WDW and in Las Vegas.




I told John as soon as the dollar hits par we need to pay off the ABD trip and the cruise.


----------



## tickledtink33

Tonya2426 said:


> What are you still doing up?!?!?!



I must be sleep posting.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Getting ready to fall into bed.  A friend at work is retiring on Friday and we had his party today.  I ate way too much.  Didn't feel good when I got home so I laid down and slept waaaay to long.  Got up and still felt sooo full that I decided to get on my Wii Fit.  Just looked at the time a short while ago and thought HOLY CRAP!




Was there cake?


----------



## katscradle

now


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I am thinking about that now. I have $1067.00 left. I have to keep that in mind when I am at WDW and in Las Vegas.


 
You are doing better than me - I've only paid the deposit


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I must be sleep posting.



Congrats on 4300 Kim!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> You are doing better than me - I've only paid the deposit




That is all we have paid so far.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> You are doing better than me - I've only paid the deposit



I have been paying something every month.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Was there cake?


 
I'm gonna pay ours on the Disney Visa before the end of the year so we get 5x the points and then pay the bill.  We can use the Disney Rewards card at Disneyland then


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I have been paying something every month.




Thats really good! 
With us it is where the dollar is at.
If I had payed in full at the time they took our deposit we would have lost 15 cents on the dollar.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Was there cake?



But of course!  I am ticked at the girl who got the cake.  I wanted to bring the cake because Dennis is a close friend and I wanted to get him something special.  But this woman Doreen insisted because she lives 2 minutes from Costco.  Well she forgot to order it!  (it was obviously sooo incredibly important to her)  She bought him an already prepared birthday cake, crossed out birthday and wrote oops next to it and then wrote retirement underneath.  How insulting.  My friend Any thought it was funny, I did not.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> Congrats on 4300 Kim!


 
sneaking in here to grab 4300   that was Kim's evil plan all along


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm gonna pay ours on the Disney Visa before the end of the year so we get 5x the points and then pay the bill.  We can use the Disney Rewards card at Disneyland then



I don't have credit cards. I was a bad girl a while back and racked up a lot of money on them. So I cut them up and I am paying them all off. I pay cash for everything now.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm gonna pay ours on the Disney Visa before the end of the year so we get 5x the points and then pay the bill.  We can use the Disney Rewards card at Disneyland then




I wish they would open that up to Canadians.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Congrats on 4300 Kim!



And I wasn't even tryin.


----------



## Tonya2426

tickledtink33 said:


> But of course! I am ticked at the girl who got the cake. I wanted to bring the cake because Dennis is a close friend and I wanted to get him something special. But this woman Doreen insisted because she lives 2 minutes from Costco. Well she forgot to order it! (it was obviously sooo incredibly important to her) She bought him an already prepared birthday cake, crossed out birthday and wrote oops next to it and then wrote retirement underneath. How insulting. My friend Any thought it was funny, I did not.


 
that's pretty tacky of her


----------



## tickledtink33

Tonya2426 said:


> sneaking in here to grab 4300   that was Kim's evil plan all along



Muhahahahaha


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> But of course!  I am ticked at the girl who got the cake.  I wanted to bring the cake because Dennis is a close friend and I wanted to get him something special.  But this woman Doreen insisted because she lives 2 minutes from Costco.  Well she forgot to order it!  (it was obviously sooo incredibly important to her)  She bought him an already prepared birthday cake, crossed out birthday and wrote oops next to it and then wrote retirement underneath.  How insulting.  My friend Any thought it was funny, I did not.




No I don't think that is funny either.
Talk about bad taste!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> But of course!  I am ticked at the girl who got the cake.  I wanted to bring the cake because Dennis is a close friend and I wanted to get him something special.  But this woman Doreen insisted because she lives 2 minutes from Costco.  Well she forgot to order it!  (it was obviously sooo incredibly important to her)  She bought him an already prepared birthday cake, crossed out birthday and wrote oops next to it and then wrote retirement underneath.  How insulting.  My friend Any thought it was funny, I did not.



That is awful. What is wrong with her? At least he thought it was funny.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> And I wasn't even tryin.



Good job Kim!!!


----------



## katscradle

88 post to go, but I have to go to sleep!


----------



## aspen37

I wonder what DAP info they are going to talk about on the podcast? Do you think they got the podcast taping all worked out?


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> That is awful. What is wrong with her? At least he thought it was funny.



Dennis didn't say anything so I don't know how he felt about it.  Doreen is usually the one planning the parties.  She is a control freak.  This time it was me and Dennis's department mate Holly.  You can bet that if Doreen was planning this party that wouldn't have happened.  And she would have been p'oed if one of us did that.  Ok, I'm done griping.  Well almost.   She is also one of those people who wears a size 6 and is always on a diet and talking about how fat she is.  She sat next to me at the party and kept making faces at my plate of food.  When I came back with a piece of cake which Dennis cut way to huge for me she looked at me like I was the most discusting fat cow she ever saw.  I used to like her but these days she just gets on my nerve.  Ok NOW I'm done griping.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I wonder what DAP info they are going to talk about on the podcast? Do you think they got the podcast taping all worked out?




I hope so!


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> I wonder what DAP info they are going to talk about on the podcast? Do you think they got the podcast taping all worked out?



Why, did something happen?

ETA  thought you meant todays taping!


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I wonder what DAP info they are going to talk about on the podcast? Do you think they got the podcast taping all worked out?


 
I hope they have at least pinned down the time so we can plan some meals - not that I am the biggest meal planner but . . .


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Dennis didn't say anything so I don't know how he felt about it.  Doreen is usually the one planning the parties.  She is a control freak.  This time it was me and Dennis's department mate Holly.  You can bet that if Doreen was planning this party that wouldn't have happened.  And she would have been p'oed if one of us did that.  Ok, I'm done griping.  Well almost.   She is also one of those people who wears a size 6 and is always on a diet and talking about how fat she is.  She sat next to me at the party and kept making faces at my plate of food.  When I came back with a piece of cake which Dennis cut way to huge for me she looked at me like I was the most discusting fat cow she ever saw.  I used to like her but these days she just gets on my nerve.  Ok NOW I'm done griping.



We have a girl like that at work. Denise weighs 119 and is always telling me how fat she is. She goes on about how she use to weigh 110. I finally told her to shut up and that I though she has body issues.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Dennis didn't say anything so I don't know how he felt about it.  Doreen is usually the one planning the parties.  She is a control freak.  This time it was me and Dennis's department mate Holly.  You can bet that if Doreen was planning this party that wouldn't have happened.  And she would have been p'oed if one of us did that.  Ok, I'm done griping.  Well almost.   She is also one of those people who wears a size 6 and is always on a diet and talking about how fat she is.  She sat next to me at the party and kept making faces at my plate of food.  When I came back with a piece of cake which Dennis cut way to huge for me she looked at me like I was the most discusting fat cow she ever saw.  I used to like her but these days she just gets on my nerve.  Ok NOW I'm done griping.




Kim ignore her, people like that are so small minded you don't want them for friends.


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> I hope they have at least pinned down the time so we can plan some meals - not that I am the biggest meal planner but . . .



Agreed.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I hope they have at least pinned down the time so we can plan some meals - not that I am the biggest meal planner but . . .



We are getting close and finding ADR's is almost next to impossible if you have more than 3 or 4 people.


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> Agreed.



I thought you went to bed


----------



## tickledtink33

I better go to bed now.  Night Anna, Kat, and Tonya.


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> Agreed.



Did they wake you with all that snoring?


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Agreed.



Did the snoring get to you!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I better go to bed now.  Night Anna, Kat, and Tonya.



Night Kim! Sweet dreams!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I better go to bed now.  Night Anna, Kat, and Tonya.



Night Kim!

I'm out of here too. Good night Kim, Tonya, Kat, Alicia, John.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> I better go to bed now.  Night Anna, Kat, and Tonya.





aspen37 said:


> Night Kim!
> 
> I'm out of here too. Good night Kim, Tonya, Kat, Alicia, John.




Have a good night


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> Agreed.


 

What are you still doing up?!?!?  Did Norman's snoring keep you awake?


----------



## tickledtink33

Night John and Alicia.  And anyone else who might be lurking.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Night Kim!
> 
> I'm out of here too. Good night Kim, Tonya, Kat, Alicia, John.



Night Anna!
Sweet dreams!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Did the snoring get to you!



Jinx!


----------



## cocowum

Norman was hogging the bed.


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> Norman was hogging the bed.


 
Tell Norman to push Paul out of the bed  and give you a spot


----------



## cocowum

Night Kim


----------



## katscradle

Night Tonya, & Alicia!
Honey don't stay up to late.
You need to be at work early tomorrow.


----------



## katscradle

Finished 80 post behind Todd!
Closing the gap!


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Night Tonya, & Alicia!
> Honey don't stay up to late.
> You need to be at work early tomorrow.




Good night, I won't


----------



## cocowum

Night Katherine


----------



## cocowum

Night Anna. I'm going to sign off too. Night.


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> Night Anna. I'm going to sign off too. Night.



Good night again Alicia, wear earplugs.


----------



## 3guysandagal

I'm out too, this brings me to 100 on this thread.


----------



## 3guysandagal

See everyone on the new thread!   (101)


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Wimps.


----------



## Tonya2426

UrsulasShadow said:


> Wimps.


 
Are you lumping me in that group?!?!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Tonya2426 said:


> Are you lumping me in that group?!?!



Never, sweetie.  I know you're always here for the very last post!


----------



## Launchpad11B

I'm happy to see that things have spun completely out of control overnight on this thread!! You peeps never disappoint!


----------



## Aussiejohn

Just signed up, and can't wait for the event. 

See you all in a few weeks time.

Aj


----------



## Renysmom

I cannot believe you folks went on a posting frenzy after I went to bed and added over 20 pages.  I was on the top 5 before bed and now barely holding on to the tenth spot   Wait till Anne and Todd see !

I am off to my last day of work before I start vacation!!, tomorrow I get to sleep in and then finish my packing.  48 hours from now I am on my way to the Magic finally!!!  

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## AnneR

I'm seeing it now  Took me 30 minutes to read all the posts!

Love it!  Lucks like I missed the rest of the chat.  You guys/ladies did a great job on the thread.  Maybe we will see a new one today.  I will be so very happy.

It's raining again this morning but it is supposed to end at some time.  I am so looking foward to some Florida weather.  Rain and 50's is cold!

I leave for Disney on Friday - gonna try and get most of the packing done tonight.

Have a great day everyone!  I will be popping in and out.  I will try to hold out against Todd but once he gets going, there's no catching him


----------



## katscradle

UrsulasShadow said:


> Wimps.



Who are you calling a wimp, and what are you doing up at that time?
Also note the time stamps for my last post and this one!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Who are you calling a wimp, and what are you doing up at that time?
> Also note the time stamps for my last post and this one!



Morning Kat!

I am noting your time stamps.


----------



## katscradle

Aussiejohn said:


> Just signed up, and can't wait for the event.
> 
> See you all in a few weeks time.
> 
> Aj




Welcome to the madness!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Morning Kat!
> 
> I am noting your time stamps.




Good morning Anne!


----------



## cocowum

Good Morning.


----------



## AnneR

Morning Alicia!


cocowum said:


> Good Morning.


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Good Morning.



Good morning!
How was your sleep?
Did you get Norman to move?


----------



## AnneR

It's been nice to see you all this morning.  I'm going to disappear for a while - get the girls ready for school and drive to work.

Maybe Alex will start the new thread today!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> It's been nice to see you all this morning.  I'm going to disappear for a while - get the girls ready for school and drive to work.
> 
> Maybe Alex will start the new thread today!



I have to go get the boys up and off to school as well!
See you later!


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Morning all - Basketball season starts tonight. University of Louisville plays an exhibition game tonight - can't wait


----------



## jeanigor

Morning. Wow. 50+ pages since I signed off last night....Not going to be able to go through them today....silly work.


----------



## jeanigor

And Anne is still only 22 ahead of me? How can that be?


----------



## jeanigor

Don't forget if you're wavering, sign-ups end at noon today.


----------



## jeanigor

Shows not up yet.


----------



## jeanigor

Aussiejohn said:


> Just signed up, and can't wait for the event.
> 
> See you all in a few weeks time.
> 
> Aj



Woo Hoo


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Morning!  

Holy smokes, you guys went nuts last night!  Do I or don't I go back and read it?    Maybe after I get the kids off on the bus and a load of laundry in...


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!!

Wow!! You people were chatty last night. I expected nothing less. 

Off to day 3, I have to get the stock room looking really good before my boss and big boss come back tomorrow!!  (still haven't met them - they've been in training all week)

Hope they like it!


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Holy smokes, you guys went nuts last night!  Do I or don't I go back and read it?    Maybe after I get the kids off on the bus and a load of laundry in...



I would recap if I could....


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> morning!!
> 
> Wow!! You people were chatty last night. I expected nothing less.
> 
> off to day 3, i have to get the stock room looking really good before my boss and big boss come back tomorrow!!  (still haven't met them - they've been in training all week)
> 
> hope they like it!



good luck!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Morning Folks!!  Thread is still open?  I need my morning Kool-aid.


----------



## shellyminnie

k5jmh said:


> Morning Folks!!  Thread is still open?  I need my morning Kool-aid.



Nice tag Mike!!


----------



## jeanigor

sah95 said:


> Hi!  Thought I would jump in on the fun!  My DS12 & I will be attending the TSM Party   This will be our first DIS event and hopefully not the last    So, are we supposed to bring prizes or something and how much do you bring?  I guess the number of people who signed up will be posted tomorrow ??  I would feel really bad if I showed up empty handed. It would be like forgetting to bring a dish to the office potluck Please let me know   I don't do FB since it is off limits on office computers and it is my main internet access.   I know, I know, I need to get w/ the program
> 
> Smiles,
> Sarah



 Sarah!!

You don't need to bring anything. Some folks just have found things that they feel would fit other people. And I believe most of them are trinkets.


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Exactly!!  I will bring you a gift from Castaway and everything...
> 
> PLEASE



<type><type><type>


----------



## georgemoe




----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Then I need you to continue you're daily digest since I am getting on the Magic as she is getting off!



Who do you think I am? Dave is the roving reporter around these parts!


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> How is it that George is always on top?







Tonya2426 said:


> moving on to the December celebrations



Thats his good list and I know I'm on it! 

Is Alicia still up?


----------



## WebmasterMike

We are almost to November folks!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I have never had these - I don't buy Oreos very often.  No one else in the house likes them.



Blasphemy. Send them to me!


----------



## jeanigor

BilltM said:


> I think you guys caused the whole reconfig & upgrade for space this past weekend!!



Most certainly.


Seems like my multi quote button is broken. And work seemed to slip down on the agenda for this morning....


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


> Morning Folks!!  Thread is still open?  I need my morning Kool-aid.



Can I have some too please!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Todd is slacking!

AnneR   	459
jeanigor 	447
katscradle 	361
aspen37 	206
kathrna 	168
DVCsince02 	162
scarlett873 	162
sshaw10060 	151
Renysmom 	144
shellyminnie 	129
Minnie Lor 	111
3guysandagal 	101
Tonya2426 	101
dpuck1998 	100
cocowum 	95
k5jmh 	92
Launchpad11B 	87
Madi100 	85
georgemoe 	85
firsttimemom 	81
kimisabella 	79


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


>




Morning George!


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> Todd is slacking!
> 
> AnneR   	459
> jeanigor 	447
> katscradle 	361
> aspen37 	206
> kathrna 	168
> DVCsince02 	162
> scarlett873 	162
> sshaw10060 	151
> Renysmom 	144
> shellyminnie 	129
> Minnie Lor 	111
> 3guysandagal 	101
> Tonya2426 	101
> dpuck1998 	100
> cocowum 	95
> k5jmh 	92
> Launchpad11B 	87
> Madi100 	85
> georgemoe 	85
> firsttimemom 	81
> kimisabella 	79



Goodness man, I am trying here!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Most certainly.
> 
> 
> Seems like my multi quote button is broken. And work seemed to slip down on the agenda for this morning....


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie and I were just talking about our Kitchen Aids today.





firsttimemom said:


> Every year I think Im going to burn the motor out on mine but it keeps on chugging along...





kathrna said:


> I don't have one of those.  I'm soooo jealous!





AnneR said:


> I had a different stand up mixer but it couldn't handle making cookies.  Kitchen Aid is still going strong.





aspen37 said:


> I love mine. I have had it since 1994.



I gave my mom one for Christmas last year. Its still in the box. Taped shut. I inherited the old Oster.


----------



## WebmasterMike

jeanigor said:


> Goodness man, I am trying here!!



Ann is a machine!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I love mine!  Tell me about the scraper paddle.
> 
> I'm hoping to get the pasta attachment for xmas



Coming from you, Don...that just sounds dirty.


----------



## katscradle

Well the boys left for school 30 minutes ago! 
I got dinner taken of of the freezer. 
Ribs, mashed patatoes and corn for dinner. 
Now I have to get cleaned up so I can go do my weigh in a weight watchers this morning.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Last post?





DVCsince02 said:


> closed?





3guysandagal said:


> Thats wierd, tried to post and it was closed, now its open...





DVCsince02 said:


> I swear I got this thread is closed message!





kathrna said:


> not yet





aspen37 said:


> Keep trying.



Muahahahaha!! Kevin had the last laugh!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Hey George!!


----------



## katscradle

34 days till we are in WDW!


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> Ann is a machine!



Then I must prove that man is equal to or better than a machine! Just call me John. John Henry.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all. I logged off after we hit page #250 last night and seemed to have missed all the fun.  Just finished catching up on all the happenings. I need to get in some posts this morning, I am a  little sad I fell out of the top 5.


----------



## katscradle

4400?


----------



## sshaw10060

The intern I had to talk with today just called in sick.  Think she knew what was going to happen?


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all. I logged off after we hit page #250 last night and seemed to have missed all the fun.  Just finished catching up on all the happenings. I need to get in some posts this morning, I am a  little sad I fell out of the top 5.



Congrats on 4400!


----------



## sshaw10060

Well I grabbed 4400. Not as cool as 4000, but it is something.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> The intern I had to talk with today just called in sick.  Think she knew what was going to happen?



Undoubtedly.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Undoubtedly.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Another 146 posts and I will catch up to Todd!
> Do you think they will keep it open all night?
> I will have to be here all night to do that!
> Unless I take a lesson from Yvet and start counting!



I think that was Becx....and no catching me now...I'm trying to soar back to the top...


Oh and Love all the Halloween smileys!!


----------



## sshaw10060

I'm right behind you Todd.  Any info on the trinkets the big brown truck delivered the other day?


----------



## AnneR

Todd's playing catch up this morning - Did you get your daily quota done yet?


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


>



Hey!!! I thought I asked my family not to distribute that photo from Thanksgiving last year!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I think that was Becx....and no catching me now...I'm trying to soar back to the top...
> 
> 
> Oh and Love all the Halloween smileys!!




I didn't have a hope of catching you, just didn't want there to be such a gap.
As for the smileys just wait.


----------



## AnneR

It took me 45 minutes to get through my work email from 6:00 last night through this morning

Between 30 pages on the boards and the ridiculous number of emails this morning, I sure hope this is not an indicator of how the day will go.


On the positive side - I have been able to rearrange my schedule for today and tomorrow so that I can work at home tomorrow afternoon.  Major stress reducer.

Are the shows up yet?


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Hey!!! I thought I asked my family not to distribute that photo from Thanksgiving last year!



That's cute!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> It took me 45 minutes to get through my work email from 6:00 last night through this morning
> 
> Between 30 pages on the boards and the ridiculous number of emails this morning, I sure hope this is not an indicator of how the day will go.
> 
> 
> On the positive side - I have been able to rearrange my schedule for today and tomorrow so that I can work at home tomorrow afternoon.  Major stress reducer.
> 
> Are the shows up yet?




No!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I didn't realize your daughter wasn't coming.  That will be different for you and Paul.



Hmmm....we *do* continually ask them to get a room.....


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> It took me 45 minutes to get through my work email from 6:00 last night through this morning
> 
> Between 30 pages on the boards and the ridiculous number of emails this morning, I sure hope this is not an indicator of how the day will go.
> 
> 
> On the positive side - I have been able to rearrange my schedule for today and tomorrow so that I can work at home tomorrow afternoon.  Major stress reducer.
> 
> Are the shows up yet?



Morning Anne. Last day of work before the trip. I rarely get anything useful done on such days.


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> She decided after a week in May and 3 weeks in August, she could miss DAP!
> 
> We are pretty excited! I keep tormenting her, saying I'm going to come home with a souvenir.



She would make a great big sis....


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning Anne. Last day of work before the trip. I rarely get anything useful done on such days.



My last day of work is technically tomorrow - being the list maker I am - I have a list of stuff to get done.  It's not too bad, most of the stuff I have going on don't have current deadlines.  It's not like it was this summer where I was working weekends before vacation.

I am finally getting excited about this trip.  I think I have purchased 10 lbs of glow stick stuff - I have to check a bag just becasue of the glow sticks


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> I didn't get that one either    (but who am I to not post for the sake of my count.)



Hmmm  who else do we know does this????


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Are you going to marry Todd also?



Eeep. I'm getting hitched left and right...


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> My last day of work is technically tomorrow - being the list maker I am - I have a list of stuff to get done.  It's not too bad, most of the stuff I have going on don't have current deadlines.  It's not like it was this summer where I was working weekends before vacation.
> 
> I am finally getting excited about this trip.  I think I have purchased 10 lbs of glow stick stuff - I have to check a bag just becasue of the glow sticks



Just now excited? I'll go in your place. I am excited for you.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> She would make a great big sis....




Oh no I don't think Alicia wants to go down that path again.
Well who knows maybe she does.
I know I don't!
I have done my good deed for life, now bring on the grandchildren.
Oh yeah I for I have 3 grandchildren, already!


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> My last day of work is technically tomorrow - being the list maker I am - I have a list of stuff to get done.  It's not too bad, most of the stuff I have going on don't have current deadlines.  It's not like it was this summer where I was working weekends before vacation.
> 
> I am finally getting excited about this trip.  I think I have purchased 10 lbs of glow stick stuff - I have to check a bag just becasue of the glow sticks



Just don't go over #50 or those will be some really expensive glow sticks


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> My last day of work is technically tomorrow - being the list maker I am - I have a list of stuff to get done.  It's not too bad, most of the stuff I have going on don't have current deadlines.  It's not like it was this summer where I was working weekends before vacation.
> 
> I am finally getting excited about this trip.  I think I have purchased 10 lbs of glow stick stuff - I have to check a bag just becasue of the glow sticks




You have an extra bag of nothing but glow sticks?


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> I'm posting once more to pass Paul.
> 
> Seriously, this time I mean it... Good night.



Glad to see you are still competitive...


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Just now excited? I'll go in your place. I am excited for you.




I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to comment.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


>



Does this one remind anyone else of a mime?


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I grew up where it was warm. I lived in Southern California and Arizona. I moved here on my own!



Anna, I love you dear. BUT you are a tad crazy....


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Don't feel bad for Buddy he loves it.





Tonya2426 said:


> Brody loves the cold - he gets all frisky and happy  (but he has never seen snow - he'd probably love it though)



My pups are smarter. They like playing in the leaves. But once the snow hits, they are out long enough to do their business and that's it. It might have something to do with the fact that once it snows, its usually taller than they are.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Anna, I love you dear. BUT you are a tad crazy....




Todd she is going to kill you for putting that in print!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to comment.



I'm trying to comment. I will post a recap of the 50 pages last night, shortly.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> My pups are smarter. They like playing in the leaves. But once the snow hits, they are out long enough to do their business and that's it. It might have something to do with the fact that once it snows, its usually taller than they are.



The Labs love to play in the snow for hours.  By the time they come in they have icicles hanging form their fur.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Let's hope noone does this during DATW



They might get frost bite.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Does the time change this weekend?



Yes. November 1st this year for us. Last weekend in Europe.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> What are you kids still doing up?



What were you still doing up!?!?


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I'm trying to comment. I will post a recap of the 50 pages last night, shortly.



Ok if you want!


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Yes. November 1st this year for us. Last weekend in Europe.



If only I knew how to convince a 3 year old to stay in bed an extra hour.  Maybe duct tape?


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Just now excited? I'll go in your place. I am excited for you.




I am not giving up my spot but I do have a couch you can bunk on.



sshaw10060 said:


> Just don't go over #50 or those will be some really expensive glow sticks




I will weigh the bag before I leave.



katscradle said:


> You have an extra bag of nothing but glow sticks?



It's looking like a bag of glow sticks, hgyiene products and snacks


----------



## WebmasterMike

WooHoo!!  Get to work from home this morning!  Doctors Appointment at 10:00am.  Look out post count!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> They might get frost bite.



Hopefully not while at DATW!  
Florida doesn't get frost do they?


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Anna, I love you dear. BUT you are a tad crazy....



Don't worry about him, Anna, I did the same thing.  I moved to Wisconsin after living in Southern California, and when I had the opportunity to move back (or to Vegas, or Tampa, for that matter), I met DH.  I never thought I'd still be here 15 years later....

I grew up in Philly, though, so at least I was familiar with cold and snow...just not this cold...or this much snow...


----------



## AnneR

Note - I am mastering multi-quoting.

Now posting pictures are another story.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> If only I knew how to convince a 3 year old to stay in bed an extra hour.  Maybe duct tape?



Make it fun wake the 3 year old up for a couple of weeks, and they will start sleeping later.


----------



## sshaw10060

katscradle said:


> Make it fun wake the 3 year old up for a couple of weeks, and they will start sleeping later.



Problem is he is perfectly happy to start the day at 5am.  He has learned to play in his room until 6 which helps.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I am not giving up my spot but I do have a couch you can bunk on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will weigh the bag before I leave.
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking like a bag of glow sticks, hgyiene products and snacks




They are going to look at you funny when that bag goes through the xray michine!


----------



## georgemoe

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm gonna pay ours on the Disney Visa before the end of the year so we get 5x the points and then pay the bill.  We can use the Disney Rewards card at Disneyland then



Ok Goddess of Disney Rewards. Tell me about this 5X.  I only have 1X. 



Aussiejohn said:


> Just signed up, and can't wait for the event.
> 
> See you all in a few weeks time.
> 
> Aj



Welcome John! 



katscradle said:


> Morning George!



Hi Kat. 



katscradle said:


> Well the boys left for school 30 minutes ago!
> I got dinner taken of of the freezer.
> Ribs, mashed *patatoes* and corn for dinner.
> Now I have to get cleaned up so I can go do my weigh in a weight watchers this morning.



I don't know what a pata is but I'm sure it doesn't want you mashing it. 



k5jmh said:


> Hey George!!



I'm fine with Tonya doing that to me but not you.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Problem is he is perfectly happy to start the day at 5am.  He has learned to play in his room until 6 which helps.



Then teach him to tell time, then play with the time on the clocks in the house!


----------



## AnneR

Me thinks we are going to see 300 pages


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I'm right behind you Todd.  Any info on the trinkets the big brown truck delivered the other day?



Nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






AnneR said:


> Todd's playing catch up this morning - Did you get your daily quota done yet?



Nope. Well maybe by now.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Me thinks we are going to see 300 pages




I think so too!


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> WooHoo!!  Get to work from home this morning!  Doctors Appointment at 10:00am.  Look out post count!!



You too? I go see the dentist at 11:15. Drill - baby - drill!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> The Labs love to play in the snow for hours.  By the time they come in they have icicles hanging form their fur.



When we had a bouvier, it was all we could do to drag him in the house from the snow. As a kid, we would use him as a reindeer. He would bound through the snow dragging us along on a sled.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Nope.



Mean  mean mean man teasing us like that.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> When we had a bouvier, it was all we could do to drag him in the house from the snow. As a kid, we would use him as a reindeer. He would bound through the snow dragging us along on a sled.



I could so see you with a bouvier. I work with a women that breeds them.  Nice dogs, but way too much hair.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> If only I knew how to convince a 3 year old to stay in bed an extra hour.  Maybe duct tape?



If CPS wouldn't come and arrest you, I would say go for it.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I am not giving up my spot but I do have a couch you can bunk on.



All this talk of bunking....once again isn't this Don's forté???


----------



## sshaw10060

#4500 should be right about page #300 too.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Hopefully not while at DATW!
> Florida doesn't get frost do they?



Yes they do. It can be a huge loss for the orange groves if the farmers don't cover the trees. Sometimes they are covered with smoke, not fabric. The smoke in the air is enough to keep the fruit from getting frost bitten and ruined.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Yes they do. It can be a huge loss for the orange groves if the farmers don't cover the trees. Sometimes they are covered with smoke, not fabric. The smoke in the air is enough to keep the fruit from getting frost bitten and ruined.



We were married at WDW on 12/12/04 at it was quite cold. I still have the Mexican blanket we bought to stay warm during Candlelight Processional.  Several of our outdoor events were moved inside due to the weather.  I am hoping for shorts weather this year.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> Problem is he is perfectly happy to start the day at 5am.  He has learned to play in his room until 6 which helps.



too bad he's not old enough to make coffee and get the papers!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I could so see you with a bouvier. I work with a women that breeds them.  Nice dogs, but way too much hair.



As a toddler, I would cuddle up like a puppy next to them. Scared the ba-jeez-us out of my Grandmother. She always asked if 'that bear of a dog' would hurt me. Sweetest animal in the world. Very protective of us. I wish I had a larger house and yard. I would love to have Bouviers again.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> We were married at WDW on 12/12/04 at it was quite cold. I still have the Mexican blanket we bought to stay warm during Candlelight Processional.  Several of our outdoor events were moved inside due to the weather.  I am hoping for shorts weather this year.



I am hoping for the same thing, shorts weather!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I am hoping for the same thing, shorts weather!



Shorts in the suitcase would mean more room for other things......


----------



## jeanigor

jeanigor   	476
AnneR 	465
katscradle 	383
aspen37 	206
kathrna 	168
sshaw10060 	164
DVCsince02 	162
scarlett873 	162
Renysmom 	144
shellyminnie 	129


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Shorts in the suitcase would mean more room for other things......



I thought you were wearing a tux for TSM.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> jeanigor   	476
> AnneR 	465
> katscradle 	383
> aspen37 	206
> kathrna 	168
> sshaw10060 	164
> DVCsince02 	162
> scarlett873 	162
> Renysmom 	144
> shellyminnie 	129



As always Todd, you are my hero.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I thought you were wearing a tux for TSM.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone! I have only six more weeks till WDW!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! I have only six more weeks till WDW!



Me toooo!!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I am hoping for the same thing, shorts weather!



If it is in the 60's I will be wearing shorts.


----------



## jeanigor

Last nights posts consisted mostly of Smileys, cold weather discussion, some cake talk, Kitchenaid envy, and trying to snag the last post.


----------



## jeanigor

13 more posts until page 300!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Run to 300!!!!


----------



## aspen37

I am so glad that I am not flying out of Denver today! We do a much better getting flights in and out of Aspen.


----------



## sshaw10060

aspen37 said:


> If it is in the 60's I will be wearing shorts.



I'll push shorts and Tevas into the 50's, but then I cave.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Last nights posts consisted mostly of Smileys, cold weather discussion, some cake talk, Kitchenaid envy, and trying to snag the last post.



That sums it up.


----------



## sshaw10060

You get the feeling there is like a dozen people lurking waiting to grab #300.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! I have only six more weeks till WDW!




Todd called you crazy!
Good morning Anna!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I am so glad that I am not flying out of Denver today! We do a much better getting flights in and out of Aspen.



Yesterday, Southwest had a weather advisory for Denver.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> If it is in the 60's I will be wearing shorts.



I was thinking 60's capris!


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Yesterday, Southwest had a weather advisory for Denver.



Do you just randomly check weather at airports all day?


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Todd called you crazy!
> Good morning Anna!



Snitch!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Look out, Todd!  My buddy Bill, is looking to take your crown!


----------



## aspen37

sshaw10060 said:


> I'll push shorts and Tevas into the 50's, but then I cave.



If I have a felice or a hoodie then I am good into the high 50's.


----------



## sshaw10060

300?


----------



## MenashaCorp

Did I get 300?


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> You get the feeling there is like a dozen people lurking waiting to grab #300.




There probably is!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Do you just randomly check weather at airports all day?



No. In my multiple attempts to get the Southwest site without it crashing, there was a news bulletin across the top of their page.


----------



## sshaw10060

So close yet so far....

I hate the 40 second rule.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Snitch!!!



Why did you call me crazy?

Hi Kat!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Snitch!!!


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Did I get 300?



SNIPED!!! Congrats.


----------



## sshaw10060

MenashaCorp said:


> Did I get 300?



Just not fair.  I manage one of these days.  I really do have to get some work done now. Later!


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> Look out, Todd!  My buddy Bill, is looking to take your crown!



I have seen this challenge before....he shall not prevail!


----------



## katscradle

MenashaCorp said:


> Did I get 300?




Congrats on 300!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Why did you call me crazy?
> 
> Hi Kat!



For knowingly and willingly moving to the tundra.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Why did you call me crazy?
> 
> Hi Kat!




For moving from someplace warm to Aspen!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Yesterday, Southwest had a weather advisory for Denver.



Frontier was giving free vouchers if you wanted to change your flight to another day.


----------



## sshaw10060

5000?


----------



## jeanigor

4500???


----------



## katscradle

Who got it!


----------



## sshaw10060

Again I miss by a hair. Just not my day.


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> SNIPED!!! Congrats.


 

Guilty as charged... 

If it makes any difference, this is the only place I've done that. NEVER on ebay.


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> Did I get 300?



Hi Jason!



jeanigor said:


> For knowingly and willingly moving to the tundra.



Yeah I don't blame you for thinking that.


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> 4500???


 

Again - congrats, Tiara Todd!!!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Again I miss by a hair. Just not my day.



One day. It was because you couldn't make the intern cry. Its gonna throw off your whole day. Maybe you should find somebody else to reduce to tears...then you'll be spot on.


----------



## aspen37

I'll be back later. I have to get ready for work.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Frontier was giving free vouchers if you wanted to change your flight to another day.




So are you changing your flight!
We can have John sleep on the floor if you come in a day early!


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Again - congrats, Tiara Todd!!!



Thank you.


Now I have to get some work done. People are stirring here. I have results to produce soon. Be back later!!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> 4500???




Congrats on 4500 Todd!


----------



## MenashaCorp

aspen37 said:


> Hi Jason!


 
 Hi Anna!!



aspen37 said:


> I'll be back later. I have to get ready for work.


 
 Bye Anna!!


----------



## katscradle

I am off to get ready for my weigh in!


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone!  

Hope to hear some more details about DAP on the podcast today....Oh!  And Project X too!


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Yes. November 1st this year for us. Last weekend in Europe.



So I get an extra hour to celebrate my Birthday then?? It's Nov 1  



katscradle said:


> I was thinking 60's capris!



I would freeze in capri's and 60's



jeanigor said:


> 4500???



Why does this not surprise me..?


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> So I get an extra hour to celebrate my Birthday then?? It's Nov 1



Extra magic hour for your birthday....I will help celebrate it for another hour at the club...dancing as a pirate.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Extra magic hour for your birthday....I will help celebrate it for another hour at the club...dancing as a pirate.



Thank's Todd, It will feel even more special knowing someone as FAMOUS as you is celebrating my bday Saturday, even while I am miles away in KEY WEST


----------



## scarlett873

50 pages people? Really? 

Off to catch up!!


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Thank's Todd, It will feel even more special knowing someone as FAMOUS as you is celebrating my bday Saturday, even while I am miles away in KEY WEST



If I could swing it (or swim it) I'd come party on _*the*_ Key with you.


----------



## LMO429

Just popping in to say Hi   this place is jumping I have ALOT to catch up on.

anyone know if the podcast is up yet?


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> 50 pages people? Really?
> 
> Off to catch up!!



I posted a recap not too far back.


----------



## kimisabella

You guys went crazy last night - I can't stay up that late   However, I better get used to it since it looks like we will be on minimal sleep for DAP...Good thing my parents are at the same resort as us, the kids will be able to do sleepovers in their room!


----------



## Dodie

You are KIDDING me?!!! This is STILL here? I gave up at 9:30, but you guys went CRAZY after that!


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> You are KIDDING me?!!! This is STILL here? I gave up at 9:30, but you guys *went* CRAZY after that!



Went? 

I believe crazy has long since past this crew.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> So are you changing your flight!
> We can have John sleep on the floor if you come in a day early!



Only if you are flying out yesterday and today out of Denver. Nice thought though. 



ADP said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Hope to hear some more details about DAP on the podcast today....Oh!  And Project X too!



Hi Aaron! I can't wait to hear more also. 






georgemoe said:


> Went?
> 
> I believe crazy has long since past this crew.


----------



## chickie

Good morning everyone!

I could not keep up last evening, so I gave up completely. Now I'll never catch up! I've decided sometimes it's better to start at the end and go backwards, but then again, I'm left handed. That's how I sometimes look through magazines, too.

Anyway, just wanted to say hi and  Happy Wednesday!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Come on Kevin, you know you want to......


----------



## firsttimemom

chickie said:


> , but then again, I'm left handed. That's how I sometimes look through magazines, too.



me, too!   (notice it's the LEFT thumb!)


----------



## georgemoe

I'm not able to get any love on the recent Southwest special.  I guess I should be lucky I have $198 rt for my NS to/from DAP. The flights Deb needs in April are terribly priced right now.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi!   BRB - Need to catch up.


----------



## georgemoe

chickie said:


> *I'm left handed.* That's how I sometimes look through magazines, too.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi and  Happy Wednesday!!!





firsttimemom said:


> ]me, too! [/B]  (notice it's the LEFT thumb!)



Me three!


----------



## chirurgeon

OK, you people went crazy again with postings.  I just wasn't in the mood to post last night.  

I was able to go online to do another ADR, it was just a test for me.  Then when I tried to finish my ADRs the online system was down again.  They might get it right some time.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi!   BRB - Need to catch up.



Hi Jen.  Hope Emma is doing better.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> If I could swing it (or swim it) I'd come party on _*the*_ Key with you.



You will be there in my heart   and I will post up to the minute pictures on facebook!



jeanigor said:


> Come on Kevin, you know you want to......



Baiting Kevin on.. WOW you are brave LOL


----------



## LMO429

chirurgeon said:


> OK, you people went crazy again with postings.  I just wasn't in the mood to post last night.
> 
> I was able to go online to do another ADR, it was just a test for me.  Then when I tried to finish my ADRs the online system was down again.  They might get it right some time.
> 
> Kim



Something is def off with the ADR system today.  I went to cancel a reservation and the system wouldnt recognize it.  I did it 5 times and still nothing.  I have the printed confirmation at home so I know I am typing in the right numbers.


----------



## sshaw10060

georgemoe said:


> I'm not able to get any love on the recent Southwest special.  I guess I should be lucky I have $198 rt for my NS to/from DAP. The flights Deb needs in April are terribly priced right now.



I didn't have any luck either. Even checking the flights out of Hartford.


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> She decided after a week in May and 3 weeks in August, she could miss DAP!
> 
> We are pretty excited! I keep tormenting her, saying I'm going to come home with a souvenir.



I got one of those!  He's 13 months old now.


----------



## georgemoe

I nned to go get some novacane and drilling done. If the show comes up while I'm gone please don't start listening until I get back.  you.


----------



## scarlett873

Phew...you people are chatty...all caught up now!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Nothing like DIS'ing from the Doctor's office.


----------



## dpuck1998

Didn't try to catch up again   but HI!  Busy day, have to get in our state report for student count.  Try to keep it under 50 pages until I get back tonight.

Cya in chat...late of course....


----------



## Annette_VA

Holy cow, you people went wild last night!  I was in it until 10, but gave in to the drooping eyelids.  I think I'm the only one that went to bed - the rest of you must've been up all night!

Off to catch up


----------



## cocowum

I can't believe this thread is still here.


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> I can't believe this thread is still here.



John and Kevin are out and about on the board...so maybe not much longer???


----------



## WebmasterMike

I need another glass,  Jen can you pass me the cake and Kool aid?


----------



## scarlett873

Ugh Ugh Ugh Ugh...ever just have one of those days?


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> John and Kevin are out and about on the board...so maybe not much longer???



I wish they'd hurry up. I have work to do on FV.


----------



## sshaw10060

The newest troll thread is a hoot.  It may rival the tempest Paul stirred up before it is over.


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> The newest troll thread is a hoot.  It may rival the tempest Paul stirred up before it is over.


----------



## cocowum

sshaw10060 said:


> The newest troll thread is a hoot.  It may rival the tempest Paul stirred up before it is over.



Paul's at work. No flames from him until after 4pm.


----------



## hideeh

Good Morning everyone!  

I am NOT, and I repeat NOT, bringing any souveniers home from DAP!   We are the one and done family!

Rainy, dreary morning here in NW PA, hoping for sun for the Halloween parade on Friday.


----------



## DVCsince02

k5jmh said:


> I need another glass,  Jen can you pass me the cake and Kool aid?


----------



## dpuck1998

The Kool-aide guys reminds me of the classic "your momma" jokes --

Your momma so fat....when she walks outside in a red dress...all the kids yell "HEY KOOL-AIDE"


----------



## MenashaCorp

k5jmh said:


> I need another glass, Jen can you pass me the cake and Kool aid?


 
I *was* thinking of making a T-Shirt with the DISaPalooza logo... now I have a better idea...


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> I *was* thinking of making a T-Shirt with the DISaPalooza logo... now I have a better idea...


----------



## WebmasterMike

cocowum said:


> I wish they'd hurry up. I have work to do on FV.


Make Ian/Christy's farm beautiful!!


----------



## cocowum

k5jmh said:


> Make Ian/Christy's farm beautiful!!



I'm fertilizing my heart out!


----------



## WebmasterMike

MenashaCorp said:


> I *was* thinking of making a T-Shirt with the DISaPalooza logo... now I have a better idea...




Jason, you complete me....and quench my thirst! (with less sugar than cola)


----------



## MenashaCorp

cocowum said:


> I'm fertilizing my heart out!


 

Drop a load for me!!!


----------



## cocowum

MenashaCorp said:


> I *was* thinking of making a T-Shirt with the DISaPalooza logo... now I have a better idea...



Question: Are we all coordinating our wardrobe for certain events (i.e. DATW) like we did for boarding PCC 1.0?


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> The Kool-aide guys reminds me of the classic "your momma" jokes --
> 
> Your momma so fat....when she walks outside in a red dress...all the kids yell "HEY KOOL-AIDE"



Don, lol    I loved that show on MTV with Wilmer Valderamma



MenashaCorp said:


> I *was* thinking of making a T-Shirt with the DISaPalooza logo... now I have a better idea...



Oh boy, lots of Kool Aid gear.  I wonder if they will serve it at the TSM party?


----------



## DVCsince02

That thread needs to go Cake!


----------



## WebmasterMike

cocowum said:


> I'm fertilizing my heart out!



Yikes!  I am telling Paul


----------



## cocowum

MenashaCorp said:


> Drop a load for me!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> Question: Are we all coordinating our wardrobe for certain events (i.e. DATW) like we did for boarding PCC 1.0?



I like that idea, now run with it.


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> I like that idea, now run with it.


----------



## cocowum

DIS Unplugged t-shirts for DATW?


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> DIS Unplugged t-shirts for DATW?



I was gonna DIS for the TSM party and recording


----------



## scarlett873

cocowum said:


> Question: Are we all coordinating our wardrobe for certain events (i.e. DATW) like we did for boarding PCC 1.0?



I am NOT wearing heels...


----------



## kimisabella

Is anyone going to order shirts/hoodies w/the DAP logo?  I haven't seen anything offered yet, maybe we'll hear something on the Podcast???


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> I was gonna DIS for the TSM party and recording





scarlett873 said:


> I am NOT wearing heels...



No heels in WDW...yet. 

Don't you have more than 1 Unplugged shirt???  


I have 3.


----------



## scarlett873

I think that we should all wear DIS related apparel the entire weekend...I only have two shirts...oh wait! I can find DH's DIS Unplugged shirt...that gives me three DIS-related shirts!

I may attempt to make something myself...using iron-ons or something...


----------



## Tonya2426

georgemoe said:


> Ok Goddess of Disney Rewards. Tell me about this 5X.  I only have 1X.


 
There was a postcard that came in September with a code to sign up with that if you spend over $750/month from 10/1/09-12/31/09 you get five times the points.  You probably tossed it - but give them a call to see if you can still sign up.  It's not like they can hit ya.  



georgemoe said:


> I'm fine with Tonya doing that to me but not you.


 
Won't be seeing me do that even if I have one too many slushies


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> I think that we should all wear DIS related apparel the entire weekend...I only have two shirts...oh wait! I can find DH's DIS Unplugged shirt...that gives me three DIS-related shirts!
> 
> I may attempt to make something myself...using iron-ons or something...



Or we could be stinky like Don and wear the same one over and over again. 

J/K Don, you know I love you!


----------



## scarlett873

kimisabella said:


> Is anyone going to order shirts/hoodies w/the DAP logo?  I haven't seen anything offered yet, maybe we'll hear something on the Podcast???



I wanted to...I had ruled it out as I was trying to conserve funds, but the temptation is just too great...


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> *I think that we should all wear DIS related apparel the entire weekend.*..I only have two shirts...oh wait! I can find DH's DIS Unplugged shirt...that gives me three DIS-related shirts!
> 
> I may attempt to make something myself...using iron-ons or something...



Agreed.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Or we could be stinky like Don and wear the same one over and over again.
> 
> J/K Don, you know I love you!



Hey, I have three also!  But that doesn't mean I won't wear the same one over and over.....and be stinky....i prefer musky, its a pheromone


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> No heels in WDW...yet.
> 
> Don't you have more than 1 Unplugged shirt???
> 
> 
> I have 3.



I have three as well....


----------



## WebmasterMike

I was getting to make some on cafe press today and order some.  Do I need to do a variety and send ya'll a link?


----------



## cocowum

kimisabella said:


> Is anyone going to order shirts/hoodies w/the DAP logo?  I haven't seen anything offered yet, maybe we'll hear something on the Podcast???



We'll order shirts if they make them available.


----------



## dpuck1998

I'll be getting a kool-aide shirt


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> I wanted to...I had ruled it out as I was trying to conserve funds, but the temptation is just too great...



I hear ya' - plus I would have to buy things x4.... I just would have like to maybe get a hoodie for myself.  I was thinking either pants or jeans and a shirt and hoodie for the party?  You were there last year and it was pretty chilly right, is that what you wore?


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey, I have three also!  But that doesn't mean I won't wear the same one over and over.....and be stinky....i prefer musky, its a pheromone



MeOw!


----------



## tiggerbell

dpuck1998 said:


> I'll be getting a kool-aide shirt


 

Kool-Aid does NOT go with M&Ms.


----------



## scarlett873

Oh the Mickey police are so gonna be onto us...we certainly won't attract attention if we're *all* wearing DIS apparel...


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I have three as well....



I have 3 shirts too.


----------



## cocowum

kimisabella said:


> I hear ya' - plus I would have to buy things x4.... I just would have like to maybe get a hoodie for myself.  I was thinking either pants or jeans and a shirt and hoodie for the party?  You were there last year and it was pretty chilly right, is that what you wore?



It was cold outside but remember some people spent a lot of time riding TSM (_Paul_) and it's got pretty warm inside. I'd recommend something you could remove easily.


----------



## dpuck1998

tiggerbell said:


> Kool-Aid does NOT go with M&Ms.



Two M&M shirts, Three DIS shirts and a Kool-aide shirt!  I'll have to change halfway around DATW to get them all in on this trip.  Plus my Thundercats shirt (my all-time favorite)


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey, I have three also!  But that doesn't mean I won't wear the same one over and over.....and be stinky....i prefer musky, its a pheromone



All the ladies better watch out, Don's pheromones will be kickin' that weekend... You are going to have so many women drawn to you, you better carry a stick.


And no, I don't mean that stick


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> It was cold outside but remember some people spent a lot of time riding TSM (_Paul_) and it's got pretty warm inside. I'd recommend something you could remove easily.



And TSM is exactly why you want to remove your clothes quickly...is anyone buying this??? Long weekend with her hubby and no daughter....right the clothes should be removable because the ride gets hot....sure....


----------



## Renysmom

kimisabella said:


> Is anyone going to order shirts/hoodies w/the DAP logo?  I haven't seen anything offered yet, maybe we'll hear something on the Podcast???





scarlett873 said:


> I wanted to...I had ruled it out as I was trying to conserve funds, but the temptation is just too great...



I will be making mine as soon as I get back into town using the DAP logo CorEy provided to us.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> It was cold outside but remember some people spent a lot of time riding TSM (_Paul_) and it's got pretty warm inside. I'd recommend something you could remove easily.



This is advice that I highly recommend!  Thanks Alicia!!


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> It was cold outside but remember some people spent a lot of time riding TSM (_Paul_) and it's got pretty warm inside. *I'd recommend something you could remove easily.*



Yikes Alicia, have you been talking to my husband?????????


----------



## Renysmom

tiggerbell said:


> Kool-Aid does NOT go with M&Ms.



Really? I always thought the colors complemented each other nicely


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> And TSM is exactly why you want to remove your clothes quickly...is anyone buying this??? Long weekend with her hubby and no daughter....right the clothes should be removable because the ride gets hot....sure....





kimisabella said:


> Yikes Alicia, have you been talking to my husband?????????


... Freudian slip???



dpuck1998 said:


> This is advice that I highly recommend!  Thanks Alicia!!



 Bad Don!


----------



## cocowum

tiggerbell said:


> Kool-Aid does NOT go with M&Ms.



I grew up on Kool-Aid and M&Ms.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> All the ladies better watch out, Don's pheromones will be kickin' that weekend... You are going to have so many women drawn to you, you better carry a stick.
> 
> 
> And no, I don't mean that stick



I always carry a big stick!


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> I always carry a big stick!



*groan*


----------



## georgemoe

I'm back. Miscommunication with the dentist. I had a cavity that needed work (filling) or so I thought but it's actually cap work. Requires a 90 minute appt. So I need to reschedule. 



kimisabella said:


> Is anyone going to order shirts/hoodies w/the DAP logo?  I haven't seen anything offered yet, maybe we'll hear something on the Podcast???





scarlett873 said:


> I wanted to...I had ruled it out as I was trying to conserve funds, but the temptation is just too great...



I wish a DAP shirt would go up on CP. I have iron on transfers but they don't last for beans and they end up becoming yard shirts.

Plus I can't find the big log!


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> *Plus I can't find the big log! *



 does this have to do with fertilizing?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning all!

I thought Corey said he was putting the DAP logo up on Cafe Press? Could of swore he said that at the buddy walk.....


I ordered sweatshirts for us and am embroidering the logo when they get here and immediately packing them so SOMEONE doesn't wear his and get something on it before we get there.....


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Plus I can't find the big log!



That was my nickname in gym class!


----------



## Tonya2426

dpuck1998 said:


> I always carry a big stick!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Closing this thread - opening a new one - that will have more DAP info.

John


----------

